# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίσεις πανικού - καθημερινότητα - δουλειά

## Blue9791

Είμαι 33 και έχω κρίσεις πανικού απο 19 ετών. Αφορμή τότε ήταν ένα τσιγάρο μαριχουάνας. Αιτίες ήταν άλλες. Απο τότε έχω δεί πολλούς γιατρούς και έχω ακολουθησει πολλές θεραπείες. Τον περισσότερο καιρό είμαι μια χαρά. Έχουν υπάρξει 3 μεγάλες κρίσεις στη ζωή μου που υπέφερα απο άγχος και πανικούς, παρ'ολο που έκανα θεραπεία φαρμακευτική και ψυχοθεραπεία. Αυτή είναι η τέταρτη φορά που πραγματικά υποφέρω. Τις προηγούμενες η λύση μου ήταν να διακόψω αυτό που με άγχωνε - η δουλειά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις - να περιμένω και εν τέλει να υποχωρήσει. Κάποιες φορές αυξομείωνα και τα φάρμακα μετά απο συνενόηση με το γιατρό μου. Αυτή τη φορά είναι πολύ διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Εχω μια δουλεια που δεν γουστάρω μεν αλλά και που για οικονομικούς λόγους δεν αντέχω να χάσω. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να σέρνω το σαρκίο μου κυριολεκτικά κάθε πρωι, να οδηγώ με ζαλάδες, να περιμένω να περάσουν δέκα ώρες (τόσο είναι το ωράριο μου), να πάω σπίτι μου και να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ απο το άγχος. Είμαι "παλιά" στο πρόβλημα και ξέρω οτι τίποτα απο όσα μου συμβαίνουν δεν είναι επικίνδυνο και οτι απλά είναι οδυνηρά τα συμπτώματα και όλα αυτά που ξέρουμε για τις κρίσεις πανικού. Το θέμα είναι οτι είναι μια εβδομάδα που είμαι έτσι και έχω κουραστεί πάρα πολύ... Θεωρώ οτι έχω ξεπεράσει τα όρια μου (πάντα κρυβόμουν να ξεφύγω απο την όποια κατάσταση με άγχωνε) και επιμένω και έρχομαι κάθε μέρα στη δουλειά μου. Οι βαθύτεροι λόγοι που με αγχώνουν και που κάνουν τη ζωη μου δύσκολη μου είναι γνωστοί. Απλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να αλλάξουν. Πρέπει να αποδεχτώ τις καταστάσεις ως έχουν. Απλά αισθάνομια πάρα μα πάρα πολύ άσχημα και πονάω κάθε λεπτό. Και θεωρώ άδικο να έχω παλέψει έτσι και να μην βλέπω αλλαγή στη διάθεσή μου. Ξέρω οτι θα περάσει... φοβάμαι όμως που είμαι ακόμα έτσι. Όσο για τα φάρμακα είναι μεγάλο ψέμμα. Σίγουρα βοηθούν τα συμπτώματα. Σίγουρα για κάποιους να είναι σωτήρια. Για μένα όμως δεν κάνουν διαφορά. Ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή και έχω κρισάρες πανικού. Οξύμορο. Η απάντηση σε όλα είναι μέσα μας. Αυτό είναι το μόνο γεγονός. Αρκεί να έχει κανείς το κουράγιο και τη διάθεση να ψάξει να τη βρεί. Κάνω ότι μπορώ και οτι δεν μπορώ (κυριολεκτικά) για να φύγει αυτός ο εφιάλτης. Προσπαθώ να κάνω θετικές σκέψεις, να απασχολώ το μυαλό μου, να κάνω οτι δεν υπάρχει, ακόμα και να δεχτώ οτι υπάρχει και να δέχομαι κάθε κύμα κρίσης πανικού σαν "πρόκληση". Κοντεύουν δέκα μέρες και δεν είμαι καλύτερα. Εύχομαι όσοι περνουν το ίδιο να έρθει σύντομα η στιγμή που όλα αυτά θα είναι παρελθόν και που η μόνη ένοια θα είναι που θα πάμε διακοπές... Σε κανέναν δεν αξίζει τέτοια ταλαιπωρία. Τόση ένταση, τόσο άγχος και τόσος σωματικός και ψυχικός πονος. Αν έχει να προτείνει κάποιος άλλη λύση ή τρόπο να απαλυνθεί όλο αυτό, με χαρά να ακούσω. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλημερα blue1979.Προφανως εχεις την εμπειρια και ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις για να το αντιμετωπισεις.Το θεμα ειναι να αντιμετωπισεις τους λογους που δεν σε αφηνουν να αντιμετωπισεις τους πανικους.Ισως να εχεις κουραστει επειδη το παλευεις πολλα χρονια, ισως και να εχεις πιστεψει οτι δν μπορεις να ζησεις αλλιως.Βρες μεσα σου τις απαντησεις και δωσε λυσεις.
Λες οτι παντα οταν σε επιαναν οι κρισεις σταματουσες οτι σε ενοχλουσε.Αυτο ειναι ισως και το λαθος σου.Προτιμουσες την αποφυγη απο την πραγματικη αντιμετωπιση.Οπως και να εχει επειδη το παρελθον ειναι παρελθον αλλα εσυ ζεις τωρα,κοιτα τι θα κανεις απο αυτη τη στιγμη και μετα.Ισως να πρεπει να αρχισεις παλι ψυχοθεραπεια ή να πρεπει να ρυθμισεις την αγωγη σου ωστε να σταματησουν οι πανικοι.Απλα μην αφηνεις τον χρονο να περναει περιμενοντας να αλλαξει κατι απο μονο του.
Κατι πιο πρακτικο ειναι ισως το να αρχισεις λιγη γυμναστικη ή περπατημα ή καποιο χομπυ κατι που να σου δινει ευχαριστηση ωστε να ξεχνιεσαι λιγο.

----------


## Blue9791

Σ'ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου. Για πρώτη φορά δεν αφήνω τον χρόνο να περνάει περιμένοντας το θαύμα. Ίσως είναι το μόνο καλό σε αυτή την ιστορία. Προσπαθώ - γιατί δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο - αλλά και απο τη δουλειά να βρίσκω πράγματα που να με ευχαριστούν. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι το μόνο που με ανακουφίζει είναι η παρέα. Έιχα την ευλογία να έχω καλούς φίλους και μια συντροφο που δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ποτέ οτι θα μου σταθεί όπως μου στέκεται. Η αδυναμία μου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι οτι αποφεύγω να μένω μόνη μου τα βράδυα. Με γλυκαίνει και με μαλακώνει η παρουσία φίλων και ειδικά της κοπέλας μου. Μπορεί και να είναι λάθος αντιμετώπιση απο την άποψη οτι ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα αν το αντιμετώπιζα μόνη μου - για θεραπευτικούς λόγους δηλαδή. Αλλά αυτό που μου δίνει κουράγιο είναι οτι το βράδυ θα είμαι με αγαπημένους μου ανθρώπους και θα ηρεμήσω. Και σημειώνω εδω οτι πάντα τα βράδια είμαι καλύτερα όταν περνάω τέτοιες δύσκολες περιόδους. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους αυτό. Τα πρωινά μου φαίνονται αφόρητα ενω το βράδυ είμαι σχεδόν καλά.

----------


## betelgeuse

Ναι αυτο που λες ισχυει και για μενα.Το πρωι θυμαμαι να ξυπνουσα με μια αισθηση αηδιας/απελπισιας.Δεν το αντεχα ενω το βραδυ ηρεμουσα.
Τωρα δεν ξερω δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο το αν εισαι μονη σου ή οχι.Εγω οσο καιρο ειμαι σε αυτη την κατασταση εχω μεινει και μονη μου και εχω συγκατοικησει.Καποια ιδιαιτερη διαφορα δεν υπαρχει,αλλα σιγουρα ειναι ωραια το να εχεις καποιον διπλα σου,αλλα αυτο απο μονο του δεν σε σωζει.

----------


## Blue9791

Η συντροφιά στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι καταπραϋντική, όχι θεραπευτική.

----------


## VickyK

> Σ'ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου. Για πρώτη φορά δεν αφήνω τον χρόνο να περνάει περιμένοντας το θαύμα. Ίσως είναι το μόνο καλό σε αυτή την ιστορία. Προσπαθώ - γιατί δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο - αλλά και απο τη δουλειά να βρίσκω πράγματα που να με ευχαριστούν. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι το μόνο που με ανακουφίζει είναι η παρέα. Έιχα την ευλογία να έχω καλούς φίλους και μια συντροφο που δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ποτέ οτι θα μου σταθεί όπως μου στέκεται. Η αδυναμία μου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι οτι αποφεύγω να μένω μόνη μου τα βράδυα. Με γλυκαίνει και με μαλακώνει η παρουσία φίλων και ειδικά της κοπέλας μου. Μπορεί και να είναι λάθος αντιμετώπιση απο την άποψη οτι ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα αν το αντιμετώπιζα μόνη μου - για θεραπευτικούς λόγους δηλαδή. Αλλά αυτό που μου δίνει κουράγιο είναι οτι το βράδυ θα είμαι με αγαπημένους μου ανθρώπους και θα ηρεμήσω. Και σημειώνω εδω οτι πάντα τα βράδια είμαι καλύτερα όταν περνάω τέτοιες δύσκολες περιόδους. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους αυτό. Τα πρωινά μου φαίνονται αφόρητα ενω το βράδυ είμαι σχεδόν καλά.


Καλημέρα! Νομίζω ότι λίγο πολύ εδώ μέσα, όλοι θα σε καταλάβουν, εγώ είμαι 28χρ. κ τραβάω κρίσεις πανικού από τα 16. Σίγουρα η κρίση πανικού είναι αποτέλεσμα πίεσης, το θέμα είναι τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε γι αυτό!? Διότι αν είναι να' ρθει, θα 'ρθει! Δε χαμπαριάζει! Πόσο να αντέξει η ψυχούλα μας? Πρέπει να αλλάξουμε όσο δύσκολο κ αν είναι, τρόπο σκέψης για κάποια πράγματα ώστε να μη μας φαίνονται ανυπόφορα, γιατί από το μυαλό μας ξεκινάει κ καταλήγει στα ψυχοσωματικά. Εγώ προσπαθώ πολύ να κάνω αυτό που σου λέω, για παράδειγμα, χθες στη δουλειά, παρότι δε μας πληρώνουν, έχουν κ απαιτήσεις κ αν αρνηθείς αρχίζουν τις απειλές κ το ξεφτιλίκι... Χθές με πήρε κ εμένα η μπάλα κ εκείνη την ώρα που άρχιζα να τρέμω από πάνω μέχρι κάτω κ το κεφάλι μου κόντευε να πέσει από τους ώμους... λέω δε θα σου περάσει ρε! Δε θα συγχιστώ εγώ! Μου τη λέγανε κ εγώ δε τους κοίταζα καν, αδιαφορούσα, απαντούσα μονολεκτικά κ με ύφος! Βαρέθηκαν να ασχολούνται μαζί μου κ πήγαν στον επόμενο..! Ευτυχώς δε το πήρα μέσα μου! Οσον αφορά αυτό που λες για τα βράδια, ότι νιώθεις καλύτερα απ' ότι το πρωί, το πέρασα το καλοκαίρι που δεν ήμουν καθόλου καλά.. Μου είπαν ότι ήταν σύμπτωμα κατάθλιψης, άρνηση της ημέρας, άλλη μια καινούρια μέρα κ πως θα τα βγάλω πέρα, βέβαια εγώ σηκωνόμουν κ με κλάματα κάποιες φορές... ¨το βράδυ πέταγα.. είχα κ στο νού μου ότι θα βγώ θα πιώ κ θα πάω για ύπνο, να κοιμάμαι με τις ώρες για να μη καταλαβαίνω, έλα όμως που ξυπνούσα νωρίς κ δεν άντεχα τη μέρα... τελικά με το καιρό μου έφυγε ευτυχώς γιατί ήταν πολύ άσχημο συναίσθημα!

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλημέρα! Νομίζω ότι λίγο πολύ εδώ μέσα, όλοι θα σε καταλάβουν, εγώ είμαι 28χρ. κ τραβάω κρίσεις πανικού από τα 16. Σίγουρα η κρίση πανικού είναι αποτέλεσμα πίεσης, το θέμα είναι τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε γι αυτό!? Διότι αν είναι να' ρθει, θα 'ρθει! Δε χαμπαριάζει! Πόσο να αντέξει η ψυχούλα μας? Πρέπει να αλλάξουμε όσο δύσκολο κ αν είναι, τρόπο σκέψης για κάποια πράγματα ώστε να μη μας φαίνονται ανυπόφορα, γιατί από το μυαλό μας ξεκινάει κ καταλήγει στα ψυχοσωματικά. Εγώ προσπαθώ πολύ να κάνω αυτό που σου λέω, για παράδειγμα, χθες στη δουλειά, παρότι δε μας πληρώνουν, έχουν κ απαιτήσεις κ αν αρνηθείς αρχίζουν τις απειλές κ το ξεφτιλίκι... Χθές με πήρε κ εμένα η μπάλα κ εκείνη την ώρα που άρχιζα να τρέμω από πάνω μέχρι κάτω κ το κεφάλι μου κόντευε να πέσει από τους ώμους... λέω δε θα σου περάσει ρε! Δε θα συγχιστώ εγώ! Μου τη λέγανε κ εγώ δε τους κοίταζα καν, αδιαφορούσα, απαντούσα μονολεκτικά κ με ύφος! Βαρέθηκαν να ασχολούνται μαζί μου κ πήγαν στον επόμενο..! Ευτυχώς δε το πήρα μέσα μου! Οσον αφορά αυτό που λες για τα βράδια, ότι νιώθεις καλύτερα απ' ότι το πρωί, το πέρασα το καλοκαίρι που δεν ήμουν καθόλου καλά.. Μου είπαν ότι ήταν σύμπτωμα κατάθλιψης, άρνηση της ημέρας, άλλη μια καινούρια μέρα κ πως θα τα βγάλω πέρα, βέβαια εγώ σηκωνόμουν κ με κλάματα κάποιες φορές... ¨το βράδυ πέταγα.. είχα κ στο νού μου ότι θα βγώ θα πιώ κ θα πάω για ύπνο, να κοιμάμαι με τις ώρες για να μη καταλαβαίνω, έλα όμως που ξυπνούσα νωρίς κ δεν άντεχα τη μέρα... τελικά με το καιρό μου έφυγε ευτυχώς γιατί ήταν πολύ άσχημο συναίσθημα!


Καλημέρα και σε σένα. Η απάθεια είναι η καλύτερη λύση αλλά για πες μου πως χτίζουν το τείχος; Δύσκολο. Προσπαθώ και σ'αυτό πολύ. Στην ουσία όμως αυτό που γίνεται είναι φαινομενικά να μην δείχνει να με επηρρεάζει κάτι αλλά έχει μαζευτεί στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου. Όταν πια αυτά τα "κάτι" μαζευτούν πολλά έρχονται οι πανικοί. Το κακό είναι οτι όταν είμαι καλά δεν καταλαβαίνω οτι με ενοχλούν κάποια πράγματα και νομίζω οτι τα έχω αφήσει πίσω. Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά για όλους μας γιατί πραγματικά όποιος δεν το έχει ζήσει αυτό δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει πόσο οδυνηρό είναι. Επίσης αυτή τη φορά, παρ'οτι είμαι καλά το βράδυ και παρόλο που ξεραίνομαι μόλις π'εσω στο κρεββάτι, κατα τις 3 ξυπνάω με πολύ έντονο άγχος και δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να ξανακοιμηθώ με αποτέλεσμα όχι μόνο το πρωι να είμαι χάλια επειδη εχω να αντιμετωπίσω όλη τη μέρα, είμαι και άϋπνη.

----------


## VickyK

Πω πω... ειλικρινά ταιριάζουν πολύ αυτά που λες με ότι έχω περάσει κ εγώ..! Κοίτα, εγώ έχω ένα άγχος, αυτό που ανέφερες πάνω κάτω κ εσύ! Κάποια τα προσπερνάω κ δε μ ενοχλούν καθόλου ή τα θάβω νομίζοντας ότι δε μ έχουν πειράξει κ βγαίνουν στη πορεία?! Αυτό προσπαθώ να καταλάβω, τον εαυτό μου στην ουσία προσπαθώ να μάθω! Απλά επισκέπτομαι κ ψυχολόγο κάποια χρόνια τώρα γιατί αλλιώς...

----------


## feelingblue

Καλημερα blue9791. Ειμαι κ εγω ενας απο ολους εκεινους που μπορει να σε καταλαβει και να ταυτιστει σε μεγαλο βαθμο μαζι σου. Τυχαινει να περναω μια τετοια κριση αυτη την περιοδο και μαλλον οφειλεται στο γεγονος οτι διεκοψα τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη πριν απο καποιους μηνες. Τα φαρμακα σιγουρα δεν λυνουν το προβλημα στη ριζα του ομως απο την εμπειρια μου θεωρω πως ειναι αυτα που μπορουν σε κρατησουν 'στον αφρο' που λενε ετσι ωστε να βρεις τα ψυχικα αποθεματα να αντιμετωπισεις αυτα που σε βασανιζουν μεσα απο καποια ψυχοθεραπεια. Η συντροφικοτητα και οι φιλοι σιγουρα ειναι παραγοντες που μας ανακουφιζουν και μας κανουν να ξεχνιομαστε αλλα φοβαμαι πως δεν ειναι η λυση. Τα εχω περασει, τα ξαναπερνω και ξερω πως τελικα αυτο που ισως χρειαζεται ειναι ενας καλος ψυχορεπαευτης και αρκετη δουλεια με τον εαυτο μας. Ακουγεται βουνο το ξερω αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος και ερχομαι ξανα και ξανα στα ιδια αδιεξοδα, νομιζω ειναι ο μονος δρομος. Οσο για αυτο που λες οτι τα βραδυα εισαι πιο ηρεμη, ειναι ετσι ακριβως! Το νιωθω αυτη τη στιγμη που σου γραφω, το εχω ξανανιωσει και ξερω ποσο ασχημο συναισθημα ειναι να εισαι ολη τη μερα ζομπι, το βραδυ να σου ανοιγεται μια χαραμαδα και την αλλη μερα παλι τα ιδια...

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλημερα blue9791. Ειμαι κ εγω ενας απο ολους εκεινους που μπορει να σε καταλαβει και να ταυτιστει σε μεγαλο βαθμο μαζι σου. Τυχαινει να περναω μια τετοια κριση αυτη την περιοδο και μαλλον οφειλεται στο γεγονος οτι διεκοψα τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη πριν απο καποιους μηνες. Τα φαρμακα σιγουρα δεν λυνουν το προβλημα στη ριζα του ομως απο την εμπειρια μου θεωρω πως ειναι αυτα που μπορουν σε κρατησουν 'στον αφρο' που λενε ετσι ωστε να βρεις τα ψυχικα αποθεματα να αντιμετωπισεις αυτα που σε βασανιζουν μεσα απο καποια ψυχοθεραπεια. Η συντροφικοτητα και οι φιλοι σιγουρα ειναι παραγοντες που μας ανακουφιζουν και μας κανουν να ξεχνιομαστε αλλα φοβαμαι πως δεν ειναι η λυση. Τα εχω περασει, τα ξαναπερνω και ξερω πως τελικα αυτο που ισως χρειαζεται ειναι ενας καλος ψυχορεπαευτης και αρκετη δουλεια με τον εαυτο μας. Ακουγεται βουνο το ξερω αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος και ερχομαι ξανα και ξανα στα ιδια αδιεξοδα, νομιζω ειναι ο μονος δρομος. Οσο για αυτο που λες οτι τα βραδυα εισαι πιο ηρεμη, ειναι ετσι ακριβως! Το νιωθω αυτη τη στιγμη που σου γραφω, το εχω ξανανιωσει και ξερω ποσο ασχημο συναισθημα ειναι να εισαι ολη τη μερα ζομπι, το βραδυ να σου ανοιγεται μια χαραμαδα και την αλλη μερα παλι τα ιδια...



Όπως πολύ σωστά λέει η VickyK όλα είναι θέμα αυτογνωσίας και αυτοδιαχείρησης. Για κάποιο λόγο, είτε γονιδιακό είτε οικογενειακό είτε κοινωνικό, ανήκουμε σε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν τα συναισθήματά τους και για να είμαι πιο ακριβής, το άγχος τους. Δεν πιστεύω οτι δεν ξέρουμε τον εαυτό μας. Ισως να του κρυβόμαστε. Αλλά ξέρουμε πολύ καλά τί συμβαίνει και γιατί. Και ναι, είναι βουνό. Και ναι, κι εγω αυτή τη στιγμή το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι την ώρα που θα φύγω απο εδω για να παω σπίτι μου και με τρελαίνει το οτι έχω ακόμα μια εργάσιμη. Όχι οτι αν είμαι σπίτι θα είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα. Απλά δεν θα χρειάζεται να προσποιούμαι οτι είμαι καλά. Συμφωνώ με το οτι τα φάρμακα σε κρατάνε στην επιφάνεια. Το θέμα είναι όμως (και μου συμβαίνει σχεδόν πάντα) οτι μόλις συνέρχομαι, η χαρά μου είναι τόσο μεγάλη (πήρα τη ζωη μου πίσω) που δεν μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να κατανοήσω, νηφάλια πια, τί πρέπει να κάνω για να μην επαναληφθεί ή αν επαναληφθεί να μην με πάρει τόσο απο κάτω. Και κακά τα ψέμματα, όσο και αν γνωρίζει κανεις αυτην την κατάσταση, την διαδικασία και την εξέλιξή της, δεν παυει να τον παίρνει απο κάτω. Υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου οτι αυτή τη φορά θα το ψάξω κι αλλο. Ίσως όντως να πρέπει να ξανακάνω ψυχοθεραπεία. Η αλήθεια είναι όμως οτι δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν είδικό. Οκ, βοηθήθηκα απο ειδικούς αλλά μόνο φαρμακευτικά και σε επίπεδο "πως ήταν τα παιδικά σου χρόνια". Μάλλον δεν βρήκα τον σωστό θεραπευτή. Καλό κουράγιο σου εύχομαι και ευχαριστώ και εσενα για τον χρόνο σου.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα και πάλι σε όσους δουν το μήνυμα αυτό αλλά και σε όλο τον κόσμο. Ελαφρώς καλύτερη η σημερινή μέρα απο τη χθεσινή. Κοιμήθηκα και σχετικά καλύτερα αλλά δεν παύει να υπάρχει η σκιά του φόβου και το μούδιασμα του "φοβάμαι μήπως επανέλθουν οι κρίσεις και το αφόρητο άγχος". Προσπαθώ να τα δώ πιο θετικά τα πράγματα. Βέβαια δεν βοηθάει και το σύμπαν... 500 ευρώ κλήση πρωι πρωι και ο μισθός μου ειναι 600... Μου φάνηκε πολύ μικρό αυτό σε σχέση με όσα περνάω. Και έτσι για την ιστορία δεν υπάρχει και καμία περίπτωση να πληρώσω. Είχα και αγωνία γιατι θα περνούσα τη Συγγρού σήμερα και όταν δεν είμαι καλά δεν τα πάω καλά με τους δρόμους ταχείας κυκλοφορίας γιατί φοβάμαι οτι θα πάθω κατι, θα χάσω τον έλεγχο και θα τρακάρω. Όλα καλά όμως. Σήμερα θα κοιμηθώ μόνη μου μετά απο 3 βράδια και με ψιλοαγχώνει και αυτό. Βέβαια είναι Παρασκευή που σημαίνει οτι αύριο δεν δουλεύω και θα είμαι πιο χαλαρή. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους αλλά τώρα έχω πάθει αυτό που αισθάνομαι μεν καλύτερα αλλά φοβάμαι να χαρώ για να μην μου βγεί ξυνό... Ούτε ξέρω πόσες φορές έγραψα τη λέξη "φοβάμαι" και ακόμα περισσότερο ποσες φορές τη μέρα τη σκέφτομαι. Και άλλες τόσες φορές λεώ "αει στο διάολο πια!"... Πόσοι άνθρωποι υποφέρουν και αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα ζωής και θανάτου και εγω είμαι εγκλωβισμένη σε έναν αόρατο μεν αλλά πολύ πραγματικό και οδυνηρό τρόμο. Αλλά και πάλι για πόσους ανθρώπους είναι ασήμαντα και δεδομένα αυτά που με βασανίζουν. Πρίν δέκα χρόνια σε μια μεγάλη πτώση μου ψυχολογική, είχα και αγοραφοβικά συμπτώματα. Εκανα ενα μήνα να βγω απο το σπίτι. Κάθε έξοδος, κάθε "παω για τσιγάρα" ήταν νίκη. Σε ποιον να το πεις και ποιος να σε καταλάβει... Μετράω τα καλά...προσπαθώ πολύ να το κάνω και να φιλτράρω τα πάντα μέσα απο αυτά. Θα τα καταφέρω.

----------


## feelingblue

Καλημερα. Χαιρομαι που νιωθεις καλυτερα. Για μενα ειναι αλλο ενα τυπικο ασχημο πρωινο. Φανταζομαι αργοτερα θα στρωσει. Οσο περναει η μερα ποιανω τον εαυτο μου να σκεφτεται λιγο πιο θετικα αλλα κ εγω φοβαμαι να χαρω οπως λες γιατι ξερω οτι μολις φερω στο μυαλο μου ολα αυτα που με ενοχλουν θα πεσω παλι. Ολα φαυλοι κυκλοι γαμωτο...

----------


## Blue9791

Κοίταξε, νομίζω οτι μέχρι να συνέλθουμε πρέπει να λειτουργούμε όπως οι αλκοολικοί σε απεξάρτηση. Μια μέρα τη φορά, μη σου πω ενα τμήμα της ημέρας τη φορά. Δηλαδή, τώρα που είναι πρωι δεν είσαι καλα. Το ξέρεις όμως. Είναι στη "ρουτινα" σου. Άρα καταρχην δεν το φοβάσαι. Ξέρεις επίσης οτι το απόγευμα θα είσαι κάπως καλύτερα. Αυτό αμέσως αμέσως θα πρέπει να σε ανεβάσει. Και ουτω καθεξής. Όσο για τον φόβο της χαράς... Θα το πω σε σενα για το ακουσω κι εγω. Καλό θα μας κάνει να χαρούμε στο φινάλε. Δικός μας είναι ο αγώνας και μόνο εμείς ξέρουμε πόσο άγριος είναι και αν μας αξίζει να χαρούμε. Προσπάθησε να χαμογελάσεις και ας μην το αισθάνεσαι. Πιάνει... όχι πάντα αλλά πιάνει. Η διατροφή σου πως είναι; Φροντίζεις να τρως πράγματα που θα σε βοηθήσουν; Εννοω τροφές που βοηθούν την δημιουργία σεροτονίνης και το κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα. Το μεγαλύτερο λάθος που έκανα τις ημέρες που ήμουν χάλια ήταν να μην τρώω. Δεν μπορούσα να φάω εκ των πραγμάτων. Τρομερό σφίξιμο στο στομάχι. Χθές το πρωι όμως μετα απο παρότρυνση φίλου που έχει εμπειρία με κρίσεις πανικού. προσπάθησα να φαω λίγο μεν αλλά κάτι που θα με βοηθούσε. Ίσως να έπαιξε και αυτό τον ρόλο του.

----------


## feelingblue

Βασικα εδω και λιγες μερες βρισκομαι στη οξεια φαση που με το ζορι τρωω μονο και μονο γιατι πρεπει. Δουλεια δεν εχω, οποτε οι μετακινησεις μου ειναι περιορισμενες. Εχθες ξεκινησα παλι το αντ/κο, που κακως, διεκοψα μετα απο 5-6 μηνες που το επαιρνα. Ξερω οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα με ανεβασει καπως, τουλαχιστον θα ειμαι πιο λειτουργικος, αλλα οπως λες κ εσυ φοβαμαι ακομα και την βελτιωση. Καθε βημα προς την βελτιωση κανει πιο δυσβασταχτο τον πονο σε ενδεχομενη πτωση.

----------


## Blue9791

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά τα σταμάτησες μόνος σου; Παρακολουθείσαι απο κάποιον ειδικό αυτη τη στιγμή; Το καλό με τα φάρμακα είναι οτι όταν δράσουν είσαι τόσο καλά που ξεχνάς πολύ ευκόλα το ζόρι που τράβηξες. Αν και εκει βρίσκεται και η παγίδα. Γιατί κι εγω κάνω θεραπεία και παρ'ολα αυτά είμαι ευάλωτη σε κρίσεις και σε άγχη. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι ναι μεν χρειάζονται για να λειτουργήσεις αν είσαι σε κακή κατάσταση, είναι απαραίτητη όμως και κάποιου άλλου είδους θεραπεία για να εξασφαλίσεις οτι δεν θα επανέλθουν οι κρίσεις ή όταν επανέλθουν να μπορείς να τις διαχειριστείς. Στην τελική αυτό που λένε οι ειδικοί είναι πολύ σωστό όσο ακατόρθωτο και αν είναι κάποιες φορές. Για να βρισκόμαστε σε αυτη την κατάσταση σημαίνει οτι κατι μας ενοχλει και επειδή δεν έχουμε μάθει να εκφραζόμαστε ή να ξεσπάμε ή να εξωτερικεύουμε γενικως, την επίθεση την κάνουμε στον εαυτό μας. Ή μάλλον ο εαυτός μας μας λεει "σηκω και κανε κατι γιατι δεν την παλευω". Πχ αυτό που με ενοχλεί αυτή τη στιγμή στη ζωή μου (ενα απο αυτά μάλλον) είναι η δουλεια μου την οποία ναι μεν χαίρομαι που εχω γιατι μπορώ και παίρνω τσιγάρα μόνη και δεν ζητάω λεφτά απο κανέναν, απο την άλλη όμως, είμαι δεκα ωρες τη μερα σε εναν χωρο 1,5 * 0,5 (φαντασου ενα πολυ μικρο και κλειστο απο γυρω γυρω γκισε) πήζω στο ιντερνετ γιατι δεν εχει δουλεια ολη μερα, δεν μιλαω με κανεναν γιατι αφενος δεν υπαρχει κανεις και αφετερου οι πελατες που ερχονται ειναι αραβες και μιλανε πολυ λιγα αγγλικα και ακομα λιγότερα ελληνικα, δεν κανω χρηση των ικανοτητων μου, εχω ενα αφεντικο ο οποιος είναι ενας τυπος (αραβας κι αυτος) που νομιζει οτι επειδη εχει λεφτα κατι εκανε με τη ζωη του και εχει εμμονη με το χρημα, δεν πληρωνομαι καλα και ενα σωρο άλλα. Άρα το πρώτο μου μέλημα είναι να αλλάξω δουλεια. Και να που έρχεται και σου κάθεται το άγχος και η κρισαρα πανικου στο σβέρκο: πού να βρω δουλειά σε αυτη τη κατάσταση που επικρατει; δυο χρόνια ημουν άνεργη και το μόνο που βρέθηκε ηταν αυτη η δουλεια. Όμως δεν μπορώ να αγωοησω την κατασταση μου και την επανασταση που κανει ο οργανισμος μου. Κάτι πρεπει να κανω. Όπως ακριβως κατι πρεπει να κανεις κι εσυ.

----------


## feelingblue

Ναι υπαρχει ενας γιατρος που με κατευθυνει ως προς την αγωγη αλλα επιμενει πως χρειαζομαι δουλεια με τον εαυτο μου μεσω καποιου ειδικου στο CBT. Ηταν η δευτερη φορα που τα ξεκινησα. Τα διεκοψα μονος μου διοτι αρχισα λανθασμενα να πιστευω οτι δεν μου κανουν τιποτα. Την πρωτη ηταν το 2007 και τα πηρα για κανα εξαμηνο και παλι τα διεκοψα μονος μου αλλα τοτε τα πραγματα στη ζωη μου ηταν πολυ καλυτερα γενικοτερα και ειχα και καποια σχεση η οποια με βοηθησε πολυ μπορω να πω ως προς την αυτοπεποιθηση μου. Για αρκετο διαστημα μπορεσα να 'επιβιωσω' χωρις αυτα, εχοντας βεβαια και τις μαυρες μου ανα περιοδους αλλα κουτσα στραβα παντα καταφερνα να επανελθω σχετικα ευκολα. Τωρα ειμαι πολυ χειροτερα απο πολλες αποψεις. Εχω αποφασισει να δοκιμασω την ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα ειμαι πολυ απαισιοδος γιατι ξερω λιγο πολυ ποια πραγματα με ενοχλουν και με αγχωνουν και ξερω οτι σε μεγαλο βαθμο δεν μπορω να τα αλλαξω. Θα πρεπει να τα δεχτω και καποια να τα αντιμετωπισω κ αυτο με σκοτωνει μου κοβει τα ποδια...

----------


## Blue9791

Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα σε βοηθήσει αυτό που θα σου πω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω. Είμαι 33 ετων όπως εχω αναφέρει, μένω με την γιαγια μου που ειναι 80 ετων (με καλη υγεία όμως) και τον 50 ετων θείο μου (αδελφό της μαμάς μου) ο οποίος είναι διανοητικά καθυστερημένος (αλλά και πάλι σε καλή κατάσταση, όχι τραγική). Η μητέρα μου πέθανε όταν ήμουν 24, η οποία έπασχε απο χρόνιες κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβία. Είχε δέκα χρόνια να βγεί απο το σπίτι. Με τον πατέρα μου έχω μια ας πούμε καλή σχέση. Οι γονείς μου χώρισαν όταν ήμουν 12. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις όταν φύγει η γιαγια, ο θείος θα είναι στη δική μου ευθύνη και μιλάμε για εναν άνθρωπο 100% συναισθηματικά εξαρτημένο απο τη μανα του. Αυτό λοιπόν απο μόνο του ειναι ενα τραγικά στρεσογόνο γεγονός. Δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω παρα μόνο να το αποδεχτώ και να το χειριστώ με τον καλυτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να μείνω μόνη μου λόγω της γιαγιας και του θείου απο την αποψη οτι δεν έχουν κανενα άλλον στον κόσμο και φυσικά δεν έχω και την οικονομικη δυνατότητα. Αν την είχα όμως, είναι τέτοια η ανάγκη μου να ζήσω όπως θέλω που θα νοίκιαζα ενα σπίτι έστω και δίπλα τους. Έχω μια σχέση (που δεν ξέρω πως θα ήμουν τωρα αν δεν την είχα) 2 χρόνια με μια εξαιρετικη γυναίκα. Πρόσφατα μετακόμισε σε δικό της σπίτι το οποίο βρίσκεται ακριβώς κάτω απο το σπίτι των γονιών της. Οι γονείς της δεν εχουν ιδεα για τη σχεση μας και ουτε προκειται και να αποκτησουν για να αποφύγουμε τα εγκεφαλικά. Άρα, ούτε μπορω να μείνω με τον ανθρωπο που εχω επιλέξει και θέλω όσο τίποτα να μοιραστω τη ζωη μου. Ακουγεται χαοτικό όλο αυτό. Είναι η πραγματικότητα όμως. Εμείς καλούμαστε να αλλάξουμε όσα μπορούμε και να δεχτούμε όσα δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε. Και πίστεψε με, όσο και αν δεν το αισθάνομαι αυτό τώρα λόγω της γενικότερης πτώσης μου, μπορούμε και να αντέξουμε και να διαχειριστούμε καταστάσεις που είναι περα απο μας. Οι αντοχές υπάρχουν. Αυτό που πρέπει να υπάρξει είναι η διάθεση για αλλαγή και η δύναμη να μπορέσουμε να βλέπουμε χρώμα μέσα στο μαύρο.
Ερώτηση: Τί είναι CBT;

----------


## feelingblue

Cognitive behavioral therapy - Γνωσιακή Συμπεριφοριστική Θεραπεία. Ειναι ισως η πιο διαδεδομενη και αποτελεσματικη μεθοδος ψυχοθεραπειας.

----------


## Blue9791

Σ'ευχαριστω, θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## RainAndWind

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό το στοιχείο που έδωσες για τη μητέρα σου που παρουσίαζε κι εκείνη πανικούς, ή μάλλον εκδήλωνε να το πω καλύτερα. Και άλλες καταστάσεις που περιέγραψες καταδεικνύουν ότι προέρχεσαι από μια οικογένεια και ένα περιβάλλον αρκετά επιβαρυμμένο. Εφόσον από άποψης οικονομικής αλλά και λόγω του έχεις άτομα που εξαρτώνται από την παρουσία σου λόγω ηλικίας και ιδιαιτεροτήτων, τότε γιατί να μην μάθουν οι γονείς της κοπέλας σου για εσάς? Τι σημαίνει να πάθουν εγκεφαλικό? Εκείνη ανήλικη είναι να της κανονίζουν τη ζωή της? Εξήγησέ της την κατάστασή σου, να αναλάβει και κείνη ένα μέρος του βάρους που σηκώνεις. Να τολμήσει να το πει στους γονείς της για να μπορέσετε τουλάχιστον να πηγαίνετε στο σπίτι της και να μην είστε σαν τα ορφανά που δεν έχουν την κεφαλή πλύνε (ατάκα από βιντεοκασσέτα 80'ς)

----------


## aggelikoula89

blue σε καταλαβαινω εχω χασει την μαμα μου πριν 2 χρονια και ξερω πως ειναι απο τοτε εχω τρομερο ανχος φοβαμαι τα παντα αρρωστιες κτλ!!!!τον πρωτο χρονο ενιωθα καθημερινα ζαλαδα ασταθεια φοβους μ τ ζορι εβγαινα.....πολυ χαλια τον τελευταιο καιρο ειμαι παρα πολυ καλα ξυπναω και κοιμμαι καλυτερα και μεσα στην ημερα ειμαι πολυ καλα οχι βεβαια καθε μερα υπαρχουν στιγμες φοβιες ζαλαδας κτλ!!!!ζω μ τον αδερφο μου κ τον πατερα μου ειναι αντρες που δεν σηκωνουν ουτε τ πιτο τους εχω τρομερη τρελα μ καθαριοτητα οποτε μ τ παραμικρο κλαιω αν δω κατι!!!!!τεσπα το τι κανεις στο κρεβατι σ ειναι δικαιμα σου και επιλογη σου αν εισαι εσυ καλα μ αυτο δεν νοιαζει κανενας αλλος.....μια ερωτηση αδιακριτη η μητερα σ ειχε καποιο προβλημα υγειας?

----------


## Blue9791

Δεν είχε μόνο η μητέρα μου, είχε και η γιαγιά μου... Είναι οικογενειακό μας. Η κοπέλα μου ξέρει πολύ καλά την κατάσταση. Και στέκεται δίπλα μου όσο δεν εχει σταθεί κανεις. Ακόμα και αν τους το πει θεωρείς οτι θα της πουνε "α! οκ, κανένα πρόβλημα!" στην Ελλάδα ζούμε. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει το κανω οτι γουσταρω στην περίπτωση αυτή. Δεν θα υπάρξει καμία κατανόηση. Περισσότερο πρόβλημα θα δημιουργηθεί. Άσε που το αν θα τους το πει ή οχι είναι δικό της θέμα και σε καμια περίπτωση δεν θα την πίεζα να κάνει κατι τέτοιο. Επειδή κιόλας ξέρω πως είναι να λες στους γονείς σου κατι τέτοιο και μετά να γίνεται ο κακός χαμός. Γιατί ενω ο πατέρας μου δεν είχε κανενα ιδιαιτερο πρόβλημα, η μητέρα μου είχε φρικάρει. Και δεν ειναι εύκολη απόφαση ουτε είναι εύκολο να ζεις σε ενα σπίτι που γίνεται πόλεμος. Μένουμε στο δικό μου σπίτι σχεδόν 3 φορές την εβδομάδα. Η γιαγια δεν ξέρει (δεν είναι και χαζη ομως) αλλά προτιμά την τακτική "dont ask dont tell". Εν πάσει περιπτωσει, ναι έχω βαρύ παρελθόν και αυτή τη στιγμή λόγω της κακής φάσης που περνάω έχω και βαρύ παρόν. Τώρα που γράφω ειδικά δεν μπορώ να βρω φως πουθενά (και έλεγα οτι είμαι καλύτερα σήμερα...). Το ζητούμενο είναι να κανω κατι και εγω και όλοι όσοι υποφέρουν με τη ζωή τους κατι να την αλλάξουμε και οχι τελειως να την κάνουμε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη.

----------


## Blue9791

> blue σε καταλαβαινω εχω χασει την μαμα μου πριν 2 χρονια και ξερω πως ειναι απο τοτε εχω τρομερο ανχος φοβαμαι τα παντα αρρωστιες κτλ!!!!τον πρωτο χρονο ενιωθα καθημερινα ζαλαδα ασταθεια φοβους μ τ ζορι εβγαινα.....πολυ χαλια τον τελευταιο καιρο ειμαι παρα πολυ καλα ξυπναω και κοιμμαι καλυτερα και μεσα στην ημερα ειμαι πολυ καλα οχι βεβαια καθε μερα υπαρχουν στιγμες φοβιες ζαλαδας κτλ!!!!ζω μ τον αδερφο μου κ τον πατερα μου ειναι αντρες που δεν σηκωνουν ουτε τ πιτο τους εχω τρομερη τρελα μ καθαριοτητα οποτε μ τ παραμικρο κλαιω αν δω κατι!!!!!τεσπα το τι κανεις στο κρεβατι σ ειναι δικαιμα σου και επιλογη σου αν εισαι εσυ καλα μ αυτο δεν νοιαζει κανενας αλλος.....μια ερωτηση αδιακριτη η μητερα σ ειχε καποιο προβλημα υγειας?


Η μητέρα μου είχε αφεθεί λόγω κατάθλιψης. Είχε πολλά χρόνια να επισκευθεί γιατρό. Είχε ομφαλοκήλη, η οποία δεν είναι επικίνδυνη αν δεν σπάσει αλλά εσπασε... Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν 2 χειρουργεία, βρέθηκε και ενας τεραστιος όγκος στις ωοθήκες της ο οποιος ποτε δεν μαθαμε αν ηταν καρκινικός ή οχι, έπαθε σηψαιμικό σοκ και σε δεκα μερες απο την εισαγωγη της στο νοσοκομείο πέθανε. Ο μεγάλος μου φόβος όταν πρωτοπαρουσίασα κρίσεις πανικού (στα 19 μου) ήταν μην καταλήξω αγοραφοβική και καταθλιπτική όπως η μητέρα μου. Πιστεύω οτι εαν δεν είχα το παράδειγμα να με τρομάξει τόσο πολύ δεν θα έδινα τόση σημασία και δεν θα γινόταν όλο αυτό το κακό απο το οποίο παλεύω να ξεφύγω. Η απώλειά της ήταν πολύ μεγάλη και ομολογώ πως 9 χρόνια μετά δεν έχω θρηνήσει. Δεν έχω περάσει απο το στάδιο του πένθους. Αυτό κάνει πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Προφανώς ο εγκέφαλός μου δεν είναι έτοιμος να το επεξεργαστεί όπως πρέπει. Βέβαια έχω τρομερό πρόβλημα με την απώλεια. Η τωρινή μου κρίση άγχους ξεκίνησε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που υιοθέτησα ενα γατάκι ενος μηνός και την πρώτη μέρα που το πήρα ενώ ήταν μια χαρά ξαφνικά έχασε τη διαθεσή του και ήταν συνέχεια κουλουριασμένο σε μια γωνια. Δεν ξέρω γιατί με φρίκαρε τόσο πολύ αυτό... Έπρεπε να περιμένω να σχολάσω στις 8:30, να παω να το παρω και να ψαξω κτηνιατρείο ανοιχτό. Όλα καλά πήγαν μεν αλλά ήταν η αφορμή για να με παρει απο κάτω.

----------


## Blue9791

Ρε γαμωτο είναι στιγμές - όπως τώρα - που δεν την παλεύω καθόλου... Έχω γίνει κουραστική ακόμα και για τον εαυτό μου (αν βγάζει νόημα αυτό).

----------


## polivios

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.ειμαι 31 χρόνων και αντιμετωπιζω και εγω προβλήματα ανχους απο τα 19 μου.με κρίσεις πανικού χιλιάδες εξετάσεις και ολα τα σχετικά που κάνουν όσοι αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα.εχω κανει και εγω και ψυχοθεραπεια και χρήση αντικαταθλιπτικων με προσωρινά αποτελέσματα.εχω να παρω ανχολυτικα σχεδόν 2 χρονια.εχω σταματήσει και την ψυχοθεραπεια σχεδόν 5 μήνες γιατι πια δεν με βοηθάγε η συγκεκριμένη ψυχολόγος.πηγα σε άλλον ψυχολόγο κατευθείαν μου έγραψε χάπια δεν τα πηρα δεν ΘΕΛΩ αλλη χημεία στο σωμα μου.πηγα πρόσφατα σε άλλον ψυχολόγο και ξεκίνησα ανθοθεραπεια.ειμαι πολυ ψυχολογικα ακομα.πολυ ανχος κακή ψυχολογια αστάθεια δύσπνοια.περιμενω να δράσουν τα ανθοιαματα μπάς και συνελθω.παντως εχω απογοητευτεί πολυ ωρες ωρες νιωθω οτι θα ειμαι ετσι σε όλη μου την ζωη.δεν αντέχω αλλο στην σκέψη αυτη.καποιος που να ειχε τα συμπτώματα και να το ξεπέρασε υπαρχει εδω μεσα;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.ειμαι 31 χρόνων και αντιμετωπιζω και εγω προβλήματα ανχους απο τα 19 μου.με κρίσεις πανικού χιλιάδες εξετάσεις και ολα τα σχετικά που κάνουν όσοι αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα.εχω κανει και εγω και ψυχοθεραπεια και χρήση αντικαταθλιπτικων με προσωρινά αποτελέσματα.εχω να παρω ανχολυτικα σχεδόν 2 χρονια.εχω σταματήσει και την ψυχοθεραπεια σχεδόν 5 μήνες γιατι πια δεν με βοηθάγε η συγκεκριμένη ψυχολόγος.πηγα σε άλλον ψυχολόγο κατευθείαν μου έγραψε χάπια δεν τα πηρα δεν ΘΕΛΩ αλλη χημεία στο σωμα μου.πηγα πρόσφατα σε άλλον ψυχολόγο και ξεκίνησα ανθοθεραπεια.ειμαι πολυ ψυχολογικα ακομα.πολυ ανχος κακή ψυχολογια αστάθεια δύσπνοια.περιμενω να δράσουν τα ανθοιαματα μπάς και συνελθω.παντως εχω απογοητευτεί πολυ ωρες ωρες νιωθω οτι θα ειμαι ετσι σε όλη μου την ζωη.δεν αντέχω αλλο στην σκέψη αυτη.καποιος που να ειχε τα συμπτώματα και να το ξεπέρασε υπαρχει εδω μεσα;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Καλή σου μέρα. Όσο δύσκολο και αν φαίνεται , όσο τραγικά και αν αισθάνεσαι, όσο άσχημα είμαι ακόμα και εγω που σου το λεω αυτό, ναι, κάποια στιγμή ανακουφίζεσαι. Περνάει και όλα είναι καλύτερα. Το θέμα είναι να συνεχίσεις να το παλεύεις ακόμα και όταν έχει περάσει και δεν αντέχεις να το σκέφτεσαι ούτε ως ανάμνηση γιατι σε πονάει. Αν δεν το δουλέψεις, με όποιο τρόπο νομίζεις εσυ καλύτερο ή κάποιος που θα σε καθοδηγήσει, θα επανέλθει. Βέβαια το μόνο καλό όταν επανέρχονται οι κρίσεις είναι πως ξέρεις περι τίνος πρόκειται και δεν φοβάσαι οτι θα πάθεις έμφραγμα ή εγκεφαλικό. Άρα δεν υπάρχει ο φόβος του αγνωστου. Υπάρχουν όλα τα άλλα όμως και είναι πολύ οδυνηρά. Στα 14 χρόνια που παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού ήταν μόνο 4 οι φορές που με πηρε πολυ απο κάτω και δεν μπορούσα να κανω βήμα χωρίς να είμαι τρομοκρατημένη, και η πιο μεγάλη περίοδος ήταν η πρώτη που δεν ήξερα και τι μου συμβαίνει. Όλες οι άλλες φορές άντε να κράτησαν 15 μέρες. Ξέρω πολύ καλά πως αισθάνεσαι και κυρίως οτι φοβάσαι οτι θα είσαι μια ζωη έτσι. Και εγω φοβάμαι. Όλοι φοβόμαστε. Δώσε λίγο χρόνο όμως στον εαυτό σου. Θα περάσει κι αυτό. Δες αυτο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4FWqVs55jQ και κυριως δωσε σημασια στην τελευταία σκηνή. Ίσως να σε βοηθήσει. Αυτό ακριβώς θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω κι εγώ.

----------


## Blue9791

Θέλω να προσθέσω πως ουτε και εγω συμφωνώ με τα φάρμακα παρ'οτι ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική θεραπεία. Αλλά όπως έχει αναφερθεί και λίγο πιο πάνω σε αυτή τη συζήτηση, κάποιες φορές βοηθούν πολύ στο να μείνεις στην επιφάνεια και να ξαναλειτουργήσεις όπως όταν είσαι καλά. Αρκεί να μην μένουμε στη φαρμακοθεραπεία.

----------


## Blue9791

Νομίζω οτι σήμερα έκανα ενα βήμα πίσω. Είχε κανονιστεί να μαζευτούμε σε ενα σπίτι για τη γιουροβίζιον και δεν πήγα. Με τρόμαξε το γεγονός οτι θα έπρεπε να υποκρίνομαι οτι είμαι καλά (δεν τους ξέρω όλους στην παρέα) ενω στην πραγματικότητα δεν είμαι. Έπρεπε να πάω; Έπρεπε να δώσω αυτό το ρεπό στον εαυτό μου; Όλη την εβδομάδα πάλεψα πολύ με τους "δαίμονές" μου και αισθάνομαι κουρασμένη πάρα μα πάρα πολύ. Ήθελα να κάτσω να χαλαρώσω. Μήπως είναι ήττα όμως το οτι δεν το παλεψα και αυτό; Μπέρδεμα... Αυτό που υπο άλλες συνθήκες θα ήταν ευκαιρία για ξεκούραση τώρα γίνεται βουνό ενοχών. Και ακόμα χειρότερα αυτό που πρίν θα ήταν ευκαιρία να βρεθώ με παρέα και να περάσω καλά, τώρα είναι άγχος και απογοήτευση. Πότε επιτέλους θα φύγει αυτό το πράγμα απο μέσα μου...

----------


## Blue9791

Ζόρικα και σήμερα...

----------


## RainAndWind

Blue, καλησπέρα κοπέλα μου. Μόνη σου είπες "το πολύ 15 μέρες". Υπομονή. Νομίζω ναι, πως έκανες υπαναχώρηση στα καπρίτσια της διαταραχής πανικού όταν δεν πήγες. Καταλαβαίνω ότι νιώθεις κουρασμένη, αλλά με δεδομένο ότι έγραψες πως η παρέα σε ανακουφίζει, τότε η "ανάπαυλα" αυτή δεν μπορεί να λειτούργησε ως ανάπαυλα από την ανακούφιση? Το οξύμωρο παίζει να είναι πως ό,τι σε αναγκάζει και σε πιέζει, ίσως στην περίπτωση αυτή να είναι απαραίτητο για σένα. Λέω μπορεί, δεν είμαι ειδικός. Πώς το βλέπω.
Πάντα έκοβες ό,τι σου προξενούσε τη μεγαλύτερη πίεση, τη δουλειά. Και αυτή τη στιγμή πάλι η δουλειά είναι. Οι συνθήκες που εργάζεσαι, δεν το συζητώ, μεγάλα τα δίκια σου. Αλλά κάνοντας ό,τι ακριβώς θέλεις απεγνωσμένα να ξεφύγεις, ίσως δεν είναι το σώμα σου που επαναστατεί εναντίον της δουλειάς, ίσως είναι κολπάκι της διαταραχής για να ξεφύγεις πάλι, τονίζοντας στην κατάλληλη στιγμή όλα τα μείον τα οποία και παρέθεσες (στενότητα χώρου, παραδόπιστο αφεντικό, βαρεμάρα, κακός μισθός και τα λοιπά).

Όμως σκέφτομαι, αν αντέξεις τώρα, κάτω από περίοδο μεγάλου στρες, δε θα έχεις δώσει το μήνυμα, αντέχω κάτω από δύσκολες συνθήκες να συνεχίζω? Δε σου φαίνεται πως θα κοπανήσεις στον εγκέφαλό σου ένα στικάκι ντούρατσελ? Νομίζω ναι. Αν λοιπόν στο παρελθόν η τάση ήταν ΦΕΥΓΩ, τότε η τάση πρέπει να γίνει ΜΕΝΩ, γιατί ΑΝΤΕΧΩ να μένω ενώ δε θέλω και νομίζω πως δεν μπορώ. Και εφόσον το βράδυ φοβάσαι να μένεις μόνη, τότε αυξητική θα ήταν θεμιτό να γίνει όχι η βολική τάση της παρέας μετά το σκοτάδι, όσο μελαγχολία και βαρύ συναίσθημα φέρνει, η τάση πρέπει να δυσκολέψει. Ξέρω ότι νομίζεις πως έχεις περάσει πολλά και ναι, έχεις. Αλλά και ξέρεις ότι μπορείς κι άλλα, μίσιζ ντούρατσελ. Γράφε κάθε μέρα εδώ αν θες, πώς είναι η κάθε σου μέρα, γράφε τις μικρές σου νίκες. Οδήγα στη γρήγορη λωρίδα, το ξέρεις πως μπορείς. Όχι, δεν θα πάθεις κρίση πανικού, νομίζεις πως θα πάθεις και γι αυτό την αποφεύγεις. Μην αποφεύγεις ό,τι σε ζορίζει, εκεί νομίζω είναι ένα κλειδί. Κάντο κι ας ζοριστείς. Ζόρι είναι θα περάσει, έτσι θα μάθει ο οργανισμός σου να λειτουργεί υπό πίεση δίχως να "κρασάρει". 
Όσο για το γατάκι, με το δεδομένο ότι όταν άρχισε να μαραζώνει άρχισες και συ να φρικάρεις, ίσως είναι φοβία θανάτου, ίσως σου άγγιξε κάποιες μνήμες. Οκ, φρίκαρες, άλλη μία, πάει κι αυτό. Κάντε με την κοπέλα σου που τόσο φαίνεσαι να αγαπάς και να σ'αγαπάει μια ωραία βολτίτσα, πάρτε παγωτό χωνάκι να φάτε αγκαλίτσα, βγαίνε από το σπίτι, έχουν ανοίξει και κάποια θερινά σινεμαδάκια, πηγαίντε και καμιά θαλασσίτσα, άντε μου. Μια χαρά θα πάνε όλα. Οι μέρες περνάνε και πριν καλά καλά το συνειδητοποιήσεις θα έχεις κερδίσει κι άλλη μια μάχη, που σημαίνει άλλη μια χαρακιά στο ζωνάρι σου και άλλο ένα μήνυμα, τα καταφέρνω μια χαρά κι ας πιέζομαι να το κάνω.
Καλό ξημέρωμα, αύριο περιμένουμε νέα σου!

----------


## Blue9791

Με συγκίνησαν πολύ τα λόγια σου... Ένιωσα και περηφάνεια με το μίσιζ ντούρασελ :) Καλημέρα σε όλους! Όλα δείχνουν οτι πάνε προς το καλύτερο. Ναι, δεν έπρεπε να αποφύγω την συνάντηση με την παρέα το Σάββατο γιατί μετά οι ενοχές και η αισθηση της αποτυχίας ήταν πολύ μαγαλύτερες. Την επομενη μέρα όμως παρ'ότι δεν αισθανόμουν τόσο καλά έφυγα και πήγα να πάρω την κοπέλα μου (μόνη μου 30 λεπτά δρόμος). Χθες το βράδυ ήμουν πολύ καλά. Κοιμήθηκα ήρεμα και ξύπνησα καλά ή με ελάχιστο άγχος για πρώτη φορά μετά απο δέκα μέρες. Ήμουν και είμαι ακόμα μαγκωμένη γιατι μπορεί να επανέλθουν όλα και να μου φύγει το χαμόγελο. Αυτό λέει ο φόβος μου. Εγω θα επιμένω να του λέω να σκάσει για λίγο γιατι με κούρασε. Σήμερα θα ψάξω μέσω γνωστών ή με κάποιο τρόπο να βρω κάποιον ειδικό και να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά και με σύστημα με το όλο θέμα. Πρέπει να είναι οργανωμένο το έγκλημα για να σκοτώσω τον φόβο και τους πανικούς. Και έτσι για το γαμωτο, γράφω απο τη δουλειά μου και όχι απο το κρεββάτι μου. Και θα συνεχίσω, όσα σκαμπανευάσματα και αν έχω μέχρι εγώ να νικήσω και ας κουραστώ και ας αγανακτήσω. Καλή δύναμη σε όλους! Ή εμείς ή αυτό!

----------


## ουμ μαρία

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.ειμαι 31 χρόνων και αντιμετωπιζω και εγω προβλήματα ανχους απο τα 19 μου.με κρίσεις πανικού χιλιάδες εξετάσεις και ολα τα σχετικά που κάνουν όσοι αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα.εχω κανει και εγω και ψυχοθεραπεια και χρήση αντικαταθλιπτικων με προσωρινά αποτελέσματα.εχω να παρω ανχολυτικα σχεδόν 2 χρονια.εχω σταματήσει και την ψυχοθεραπεια σχεδόν 5 μήνες γιατι πια δεν με βοηθάγε η συγκεκριμένη ψυχολόγος.πηγα σε άλλον ψυχολόγο κατευθείαν μου έγραψε χάπια δεν τα πηρα δεν ΘΕΛΩ αλλη χημεία στο σωμα μου.πηγα πρόσφατα σε άλλον ψυχολόγο και ξεκίνησα ανθοθεραπεια.ειμαι πολυ ψυχολογικα ακομα.πολυ ανχος κακή ψυχολογια αστάθεια δύσπνοια.περιμενω να δράσουν τα ανθοιαματα μπάς και συνελθω.παντως εχω απογοητευτεί πολυ ωρες ωρες νιωθω οτι θα ειμαι ετσι σε όλη μου την ζωη.δεν αντέχω αλλο στην σκέψη αυτη.καποιος που να ειχε τα συμπτώματα και να το ξεπέρασε υπαρχει εδω μεσα;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Δεν θα είσαι έτσι για πάντα αρκεί να μην τα παρατήσεις. Βρες τι είναι αυτό που σου ταιριάζει και σε βοηθάει και πάλεψέ το. Δεν έχω απευθυνθεί ποτέ σε ψυχολόγο που κάνει χρήση ανθοιαμάτων, οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη. Το μόνο που θα ήθελα να τονίσω είναι ότι κάποιο είδος ψυχοθεραπείας είναι απαραίτητο έτσι ώστε να ανακαλύψεις την πηγή του προβλήματός σου και να την αντιμετωπίσεις. 
Υπήρξε διάστημα στην ζωή μου που οι κρίσεις πανικού ήταν καθημερινές και πολλές μέσα στην διάρκεια της ημέρας. Όπως είπε και η blue είναι πολύ σημαντική η γνώση ότι πρόκειται για κρίση πανικού και δεν απειλείται η ζωή σου. Όταν νιώθεις ότι ξεκινάει, δραστηριοποιήσου, στρέψε κάπου αλλού την προσοχή σου και πες ξανά και ξανά, είναι μες το κεφάλι μου δεν θα πάθω τίποτα κακό. 
Έχουν περάσει χρόνια από την τελευταία μου κρίση και αν κάποια φορά ( πολύ σπάνια πλέον ) την νιώθω να έρχεται, έχω πια την εμπειρία και την καταστέλλω. 
Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και συ απλά θα πρέπει να βρεις τον δικό σου τρόπο.

----------


## Blue9791

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό και για μένα και για όλους φαντάζομαι με παρόμοια προβλήματα να ακούμε "'εχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια απο την τελευταία μου κρίση". Εύχομαι να είσαι πάνατ γερή και καλά.

----------


## Blue9791

Λιγότερο απο μισή ώρα έμεινε μέχρι να πάω στο σπίτι να ξεκουραστώ. Είναι τρομερό το πόσο με ανακουφίζει να γράφω εδω... Με μικρά σκαμπανευάσματα η μέρα σημερα. Όσο πάνε θα λιγοστεύουν Το ξέρω και το περιμένω. Πολλές φορές νευριάζω με μένα που είμαι άκεφη και βυθισμένη σε δυσάρεστες σκέψεις και αγωνίες. Δεν είμαι έτσι εγω. Αγαπώ τη ζωή, τους φίλους μου, τα ζώα μου, την οικογένεια μου. Αγαπώ γενικώς εκ φύσεως. Είμαι τις περισσότερες φορές ευδιάθετη αλλα ακόμα και όταν δεν είμαι αρκεί κάτι πολύ μικρό για να με ανεβάσει. Χαίρομαι τον ήλιο, τη θάλασσα, το φαγητό, τον ύπνο, τη ζωή. Γι'αυτό και πέφτω πολύ όταν δεν έχω διάθεση για τίποτα απ'όλα αυτά. Γιατί δεν είμαι εγω. Προσπαθώ πολύ και συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ. Είναι πολλά αυτά που χάνουμε όταν εμφανίζεται το "τερας" στη ζωή μας. Ζωή χάνουμε... Ας παλέψουμε να μην χαθεί ούτε λεπτό της ζωής μας. Είναι κρίμα.

----------


## polivios

καλησπερα ξανα και απο εμενα.το σαββατο επαθα κριση πανικου τοσο βαρβατη που πηγα στο νοσοκομειο και μου εκαναν ηρεμιστικη ενεση.το περιεργο ειναι οτι καθωσ πηγαινα στο νοσοκομειο με τουσ γονεισ μου ενιωθα οτι ερχοτανε κριση πανικου αλλα ωσπου να φτασουμε το ελεγχα.με το που περασα στα επειγοντα αφεθηκα.....για μια ωρα περιπου ημουνα σε τραγικη κατασταση δυσπνοια μουδιασματα παντου και φοβοσ....μεγαλοσ φοβοσ εκεινεσ τισ στιγμεσ ενιωθα οτι πεθαινω οτι δεν θα το ξεπερασω ποτε...μετα ηρεμησα ειχα διαβασει οτι παιρνωντασ και τα ανθοιαματα θα μου εβγαιναν καποια συναισθηματα.εχω και ενα κακο οτι παρενεργιεσ διαβασω τισ παθαινω....ανθυποβολη λεγεται νομιζω....μετα για 2 ημερεσ ηρεμησα και σκεφτηκα θετικα οτι θα τα ξεπερασω και θα κοιταξω μπροστα....σημερα παλι πηγα για μπασκετ και παλι με επιασε οτι θα παθω κατι κακο.βγηκα εξω λεηγοντασ οτι χτηπησα.το κανω συνεχεια και ειδικα στην μπαλα[που καποτε ητανε η ζωη μου πεζοντασ σε ομαδα επαγγελματικα]το παθαινω συνεχεια στον αθλητισμο...και να που παλι σημερα με πηρε απο κατω με πιο λιγη δυσπνοια και λιγοτερη ασταθεια απο πριν να αρχησω να παιρνω τα ανθοιαματα....δεν ξερω ειμαι μπερδεμενοσ και απογοητευμενοσ.....και εγω αποφευγω καταστασεισ σαν τισ δικεσ σου blue μαρια εσυ που δεν πηγεσ ποτε σε ψυχολογο πωσ τα ξεπερασεσ????????

----------


## RainAndWind

Blue, σύντομα θα είσαι ο κανονικός αγαπησιάρικος εαυτός σου. Είναι μικρά διαλείμματα στη ζωή σου, που όμως δεν ξέρεις αν επιτελούν κι αυτά κάποιο ρόλο στην πορεία μας. Ο δρόμος για τη βελτίωση έχει και ανηφόρες. Χαίρομαι πολύ που διάβασα πως κοιμήθηκες καλά και ηρέμησες λιγάκι. Σιγά σιγά η ηρεμία θα αυξάνεται, καθώς αντέχεις και περιμένεις και παραμένεις. Νιώθω εντελώς τι εννοείς με το "δεν είμαι εγώ". Μου συμβαίνει κι εμένα αρκετές φορές, αλλά ξέρεις κάτι? Εμείς είμαστε, απλά πρέπει να δεχτούμε πως έχουμε κι άλλες πλευρές, πως δεν είμαστε μονοσήμαντα όντα με απλές εμπειρίες. Με βοηθάει να το σκέφτομαι λίγο πιο απενοχοποιημένα. Για δες μήπως βοηθήσει και σένα, μπορεί και να σου ταιριάξει. 

Πολύβιε, τι σημαίνει να σου "βγουν κάποια συναισθήματα" ? Δεν ξέρω, εγώ τα ανθοιάματα τα θεωρώ μπαρούφες. Λίγο να διαβάσεις για το τι είναι και καλά το καθένα, έλεος. Νομίζώ από την πείρα μου (τελευταία κρίση πανικού το 2000) πως βοηθάει μια διαφορετική επεξεργασία της εμπειρίας. Αν τοποθετηθεί σε ένα άλλο κάδρο, τότε θα επηρεαστεί και η συνολική της εικόνα. Αν το βλέπεις καταστροφικά, τότε αναμένεις μια καταστρεπτική εμπειρία. Μεγάλα λόγια? Μπορεί, αλλά σε μένα δούλεψε. Και έχω περάσει και κατάθλιψη μείζονος μορφής. Από τότε έχω περάσει μεταπτώσεις αλλά κατάθλιψη όχι, ούτε κρίση πανικού, άρα θεωρώ ότι κάτι δούλεψε καλά και ότι ήμουν και τυχερή? μάλλον. Εύχομαι κάτι απ' όσα λέμε να σου προσφέρει υλικό, και σου εύχομαι περαστικά σου!
# Να πανηγυρίζετε τα μικρά σας βήματα, να μην τα αγνοείτε, είναι σημαντικό να σας αναγνωρίζετε νίκες, δεν είναι αμελητέες, αποτελούν σκαλοπάτια σε ένα γενικότερο ανέβασμα, περνάς και μαθαίνεις.

----------


## ουμ μαρία

> μαρια εσυ που δεν πηγεσ ποτε σε ψυχολογο πωσ τα ξεπερασεσ????????


Πήγα και σε ψυχολόγο και σε ψυχίατρο απλά κανείς τους δεν χρησιμοποιούσε μη συμβατικά φάρμακα όπως ο δικός σου. Στην δική μου περίπτωση οι κρίσεις πανικού ήταν σύμπτωμα ενός μείζονος καταθλιπτικού επεισοδίου όπως μου το είπαν, οπότε εκτός από ψυχανάλυση που έκανα για 3 χρόνια ακολούθησα και φαρμακευτική αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικά και ηρεμιστικά.

----------


## ουμ μαρία

> # Να πανηγυρίζετε τα μικρά σας βήματα, να μην τα αγνοείτε, είναι σημαντικό να σας αναγνωρίζετε νίκες, δεν είναι αμελητέες, αποτελούν σκαλοπάτια σε ένα γενικότερο ανέβασμα, περνάς και μαθαίνεις.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!

----------


## polivios

> Πήγα και σε ψυχολόγο και σε ψυχίατρο απλά κανείς τους δεν χρησιμοποιούσε μη συμβατικά φάρμακα όπως ο δικός σου. Στην δική μου περίπτωση οι κρίσεις πανικού ήταν σύμπτωμα ενός μείζονος καταθλιπτικού επεισοδίου όπως μου το είπαν, οπότε εκτός από ψυχανάλυση που έκανα για 3 χρόνια ακολούθησα και φαρμακευτική αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικά και ηρεμιστικά.


και τωρα πωσ εισαι???τα εχεισ σταματησει καιρο??βρηκεσ ακρη με τον εαυτο σου??

----------


## ουμ μαρία

Έχει περάσει μια δεκαετία από την τελευταία φορά που πήρα κάτι. Περίπου τόσο και από την τελευταία κρίση πανικού. Κατά καιρούς ( πολύ σπάνια πλέον ) νιώθω να με γυροφέρνει και από καμιά αλλά με το που θα αντιληφθώ τα πρώτα σημάδια επαναλαμβάνω από μέσα μου ότι όλα είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μου, τίποτα παθολογικό δεν συμβαίνει και μετά προσπαθώ να αποσπάσω την προσοχή μου σε κάτι άλλο πχ αν κάθομαι σηκώνομαι και κινούμαι αν είμαι σε πλήθος ψάχνω μια ανοιχτωσιά, αν είμαι μέσα βγαίνω έξω κοκ. Νομίζω πως όποιος το δουλέψει βρίσκει τον δικό του τρόπο να το κοντρολάρει. 
Νομίζω πως το ποιο δύσκολο στης κρίσεις πανικού είναι ο φόβος του θανάτου. Από την στιγμή που ξέρεις τι είναι και ότι η ζωή σου δεν απειλείται είναι πιο εύκολο να το αντιμετωπήσεις.

----------


## polivios

> Έχει περάσει μια δεκαετία από την τελευταία φορά που πήρα κάτι. Περίπου τόσο και από την τελευταία κρίση πανικού. Κατά καιρούς ( πολύ σπάνια πλέον ) νιώθω να με γυροφέρνει και από καμιά αλλά με το που θα αντιληφθώ τα πρώτα σημάδια επαναλαμβάνω από μέσα μου ότι όλα είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μου, τίποτα παθολογικό δεν συμβαίνει και μετά προσπαθώ να αποσπάσω την προσοχή μου σε κάτι άλλο πχ αν κάθομαι σηκώνομαι και κινούμαι αν είμαι σε πλήθος ψάχνω μια ανοιχτωσιά, αν είμαι μέσα βγαίνω έξω κοκ. Νομίζω πως όποιος το δουλέψει βρίσκει τον δικό του τρόπο να το κοντρολάρει. 
> Νομίζω πως το ποιο δύσκολο στης κρίσεις πανικού είναι ο φόβος του θανάτου. Από την στιγμή που ξέρεις τι είναι και ότι η ζωή σου δεν απειλείται είναι πιο εύκολο να το αντιμετωπήσεις.


αυτο δεν εχω καταφερει ακομα...μολισ με πιανουν να προσπαθησω να αλλαξω τον τροπο σκεψησ ειναι τοσο ευκολο η εγω νομιζω πωσ ειναι ακατορθωτο????με κυριευει ρε παιδια ειλικρεινα...και η αληθεια ειναι οτι οταν με πιανουν κλεινομαι στον εαυτο μου και δεν μιλαω σε κανεναν

----------


## ουμ μαρία

Δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο απλά θέλει κόπο και τρόπο. Με φάρμακα και ηρεμιστικά και θυμάμαι κρίσεις που κρατούσαν ώρες και δεν μπορούσα να συνέλθω. Έπαιρνα τους δρόμους και αρνούμουνα κατηγορηματικά να μπω στο σπίτι αν δεν περνούσε, ακόμα και αν ήταν 3 τα μεσάνυχτα.
Είναι κάτι που το κατακτάς σιγά σιγά με πολύ δουλειά αλλά μετά είναι εργαλείο στα χέρια σου για μια ζωή. 
Θα την βρεις την άκρη σου μη μασάς.

----------


## polivios

> Δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο απλά θέλει κόπο και τρόπο. Με φάρμακα και ηρεμιστικά και θυμάμαι κρίσεις που κρατούσαν ώρες και δεν μπορούσα να συνέλθω. Έπαιρνα τους δρόμους και αρνούμουνα κατηγορηματικά να μπω στο σπίτι αν δεν περνούσε, ακόμα και αν ήταν 3 τα μεσάνυχτα.
> Είναι κάτι που το κατακτάς σιγά σιγά με πολύ δουλειά αλλά μετά είναι εργαλείο στα χέρια σου για μια ζωή. 
> Θα την βρεις την άκρη σου μη μασάς.


σε ευχαριστω μου δινεισ κουραγιο να σαι καλα

----------


## Greca

Rain and Wind τα λες πολύ ωραία. Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που γράφεις...keep writing...




> Blue, σύντομα θα είσαι ο κανονικός αγαπησιάρικος εαυτός σου. Είναι μικρά διαλείμματα στη ζωή σου, που όμως δεν ξέρεις αν επιτελούν κι αυτά κάποιο ρόλο στην πορεία μας. Ο δρόμος για τη βελτίωση έχει και ανηφόρες. Χαίρομαι πολύ που διάβασα πως κοιμήθηκες καλά και ηρέμησες λιγάκι. Σιγά σιγά η ηρεμία θα αυξάνεται, καθώς αντέχεις και περιμένεις και παραμένεις. Νιώθω εντελώς τι εννοείς με το "δεν είμαι εγώ". Μου συμβαίνει κι εμένα αρκετές φορές, αλλά ξέρεις κάτι? Εμείς είμαστε, απλά πρέπει να δεχτούμε πως έχουμε κι άλλες πλευρές, πως δεν είμαστε μονοσήμαντα όντα με απλές εμπειρίες. Με βοηθάει να το σκέφτομαι λίγο πιο απενοχοποιημένα. Για δες μήπως βοηθήσει και σένα, μπορεί και να σου ταιριάξει. 
> 
> Πολύβιε, τι σημαίνει να σου "βγουν κάποια συναισθήματα" ? Δεν ξέρω, εγώ τα ανθοιάματα τα θεωρώ μπαρούφες. Λίγο να διαβάσεις για το τι είναι και καλά το καθένα, έλεος. Νομίζώ από την πείρα μου (τελευταία κρίση πανικού το 2000) πως βοηθάει μια διαφορετική επεξεργασία της εμπειρίας. Αν τοποθετηθεί σε ένα άλλο κάδρο, τότε θα επηρεαστεί και η συνολική της εικόνα. Αν το βλέπεις καταστροφικά, τότε αναμένεις μια καταστρεπτική εμπειρία. Μεγάλα λόγια? Μπορεί, αλλά σε μένα δούλεψε. Και έχω περάσει και κατάθλιψη μείζονος μορφής. Από τότε έχω περάσει μεταπτώσεις αλλά κατάθλιψη όχι, ούτε κρίση πανικού, άρα θεωρώ ότι κάτι δούλεψε καλά και ότι ήμουν και τυχερή? μάλλον. Εύχομαι κάτι απ' όσα λέμε να σου προσφέρει υλικό, και σου εύχομαι περαστικά σου!
> # Να πανηγυρίζετε τα μικρά σας βήματα, να μην τα αγνοείτε, είναι σημαντικό να σας αναγνωρίζετε νίκες, δεν είναι αμελητέες, αποτελούν σκαλοπάτια σε ένα γενικότερο ανέβασμα, περνάς και μαθαίνεις.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Rain and Wind δεν ξέρεις πως με βοηθούν τα λόγια σου... Πολύβιε ξέρω καλά πως είναι να σε κυριεύει ο φόβος και να μην θέλεις να βλέπεις και να μιλάς σε κανέναν. Ξέρω καλά πως είναι να σε τρομάζουν πράγματα που μέχρι χθές αγαπούσες. Από τα λόγια όλων βλέπεις υπάρχει ενας κοινός παρονομαστής. Ο χρόνος, η επιμονή και εκπαίδευση πάνω σε αυτό που σου συμβαίνει. Δες το καθαρά ιατρικα αρχικά. Τίποτα απο όλα αυτά τα τρομακτικά που αιθάνεσαι δεν μπορεί να σε σκοτώσει και ας είσαι βέβαιος γι'αυτό. Μάθε, διάβασε, ενημερώσου. Μόνο και μόνο το οτι εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων στον πλανήτη αισθάνονται όπως εσυ αλλά την παλεύουν ή το ξεπέρασαν θα πρέπει να σε ενδυναμώνει. Και ακόμα περισσότερο κάνε αυτό που πολύ σωστά γράφει η Rain and Wind. Γράφε, είτε σε χαρτί ειτε εδω τις μικρές καθημερινές σου νίκες. Να είσαι σίγουρος οτι οταν ενημερωθείς θα αρχίσεις να βρίσκεις και τρόπους να βγαίνεις απο το αδιέξοδο. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι ακόμα και το σώμα μας μας βοηθά πολύ. Δηλαδή κάποια στιγμή, μέσα σε όλη συτή την έκρηξη αδρεναλίνης, βρίσκει μόνος του ο οργανισμός μας τρόπους να χαλαρώνει για να μην φρικάρει τελείως. Δεν είναι οτι μαθαίνει το σώμα σου να ζεί με τους πανικούς (σίγουρα σε τρομάζει αυτό και είναι τριμακτικό όντως) αλλά βρίσκει τρόπους να τους σταματήσει. Και μην ξεχνάς να καταγράφεις τις νίκες σου και να μιλάς! Μίλα σε φίλους, θα αποφορτιστείς αμέσως. Μίλα σε κάποιον, όχι μόνο στον θεραπευτή σου. Να σου πω τι έκανε εμένα να χαρώ σήμερα; Ήρθα στη δουλειά μου! Πήγα στην τράπεζα και περίμενα και σε ουρά! Την είπα σε εναν τροχονόμο που πάλι με σταμάτησε για να με γράψει αλλά τη γλύτωσα γιατί άνοιξα το στόμα μου και δεν το κατάπια όπως την Παρασκευή! Και σκέψου και το άλλο. Κάθε φορά που αισθάνεσαι άσχημα εστίασε στα συμπτώματα σου. Είναι τόσο άσχημα ώστε να σε ρίχνουν τόσο πολύ; Ακόμα και αν είναι, αστα να περάσουν απο μέσα σου και να φύγουν. Φαντάσου οτι είσαι σε τρικυμία. Αν παλευεις με τα κύμματα θα κουραστείς και θα παραδοθείς. Αν αφεθεις ελεύθερος θα σε παρασύρουν μεν αλλά θα έχεις το κουράγιο να επιστρέψεις απο εκεί που θα σε πετάξουν. Άσε που μπορεί να σε πετάξουν σε μέρη πολύ πιο ενδιαφέροντα απο αυτά που είσαι τώρα. Και μην ξεχνάς οτι δεν πρόκειται για αδυναμία όλο αυτό. Ίσως να σημαίνει οτι ήσουν δυνατός για παραπάνω απο όσο άντεχες. Μπορείς και εσύ όπως μπορούμε όλοι. Θα φαντάζεσαι οτι εχω ξεπεράσει όλα μου τα θέματα με όλα αυτά που σου λέω. Όχι. Τώρα ξεκινάω να τα ξεπερνάω. Να τα καταλαβαίνω και να τα αρχειοθετώ. Ναι, έχω ταχυκαρδίες, μουδιάσματα, κόμπους στο στομάχι, ζάλη και όλα αυτά. Θα περάσουν. Δεν μπορούν να είναι εκεί για πάντα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

blue διαβασα το αρχικο σ ποστ οχι τα υπολοιπα για να πω την αληθεια και θελω να σ πω τα εξης

ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειδικα οι εργαζομενοι εν μεσω κρισης ακομα πιο ειδικα, ξυπνανε μια μερα με αισθημα ''συνηδειτοποιησης'΄. τι ειναι αυτο? μα φυσικα η σκεψη πως δεν θα εισαι ποτε αρκετα πλουσιος ωστε να παρατησεις τα παντα ωστε να χαιρεσαι μονο την ζωη σου. βλεποντας και λιγο τηλεοραση συγκεκριμενα σταρ που δειχνει ολο ματσο τυπους και γκομενες αλογες με τανγκα να ξενυχτανε στην μυκονο κ εσυ εκεινη την ωρα στο καναπε σου προσπαθοντας να μην σε παρει υπνος απ την κουραση της μερας κ πρεπει την επομενη να πας δουλεια παλι, δεν βοηθαει. η ρουτινα μας και η καταδικη μας ειναι να δουλευουμε 10 ωρες την μερα, να καθομαστε σπιτι μας 3 ωρες μεχρι να κοιμηθουμε κ την επομενη τα ιδια . να δεχομαστε τις ταπεινωσεις και τους παραλογισμους του καθε μαλακα εργοδοτη που χει τα δικα του, το λιγοτερο να μην γ....ται κ να μας πιανει καταθλιψη. 

ειναι αληθεια, η ζωη μας πλεον ειναι να δουλευουμε ωστε να χουμε λεφτα να ζουμε σκ και 3 βδομαδες τον χρονο στις αδειες μας. 

δεν φτανουν παρ ολα αυτα τα χρηματα να τα κανεις ολα αυτα επειδη εχεις να πληρωσεις φορο τωρα με το αφορολογικο πεσμενο και το φπα παραμενει στο 23% .

καθε μα καθε μερα η ιδια, τι χομπυ να βρεις να κανεις....εγω με το που γυρναω καθε βραδυ στις 20.00 μονο χομπι δεν θελω να κανω, γυμναστηριο πηγαινα κ το παρατησα γτ ειναι σκοτωμα. πραγματικα ΔΕΝ ζουμε ειμαστε ζομπι και μας δουλευουν ολοι. διαβαζα προχτες για τις 32.000 ευρω που χαλασε η Τσοχα-τζο σε 2 βδομαδες το 2010 και μ ρχεται να βγω να σπασω αμαξια.........λες τον πονο σου καπου κ ακους ''μη μιλας τουλαχιστον εσυ εχεις δουλεια''. ενα θα σ πω, τι εχεις δουλεια τι δεν εχεις την π..τσα την τρως! σε καταλαβαινω! δυστυχως δεν κανουμε αυτο που μας αρεσει και το κανουμε και 10 ωρες την μερα κ για τα επομενα 40 χρονια αν ζουμε

αυτο σε επιρεαζει και οργανικα και εχεις αγχη και φουσκωματα και δυσπεψια και ισως κανεις και χαλια διατροφη απ την καταθλιψη που σε πιανει και αυτο επιβαρυνει.

----------


## Blue9791

> blue διαβασα το αρχικο σ ποστ οχι τα υπολοιπα για να πω την αληθεια και θελω να σ πω τα εξης


Ναι είναι ενα απο τα πολλά. Τον πρώτο καιρό που γυρνούσα σπίτι στις 21:00 και δεν ειχα κουράγιο για τίποτα έλεγα "έτσι θα είναι η ζωή μου απο εδω και στο εξής;" και έχεις πολύ δίκιο που λες οτι οι άλλοι λένε "κανε και το σταυρό σου που εχεις αυτη τη δουλίτσα". Σε πιάνει μιζέρια ή δε σε πιάνει;Σε πίανει και δε σ'αφήνει... Αλλά και τί να κάνεις; Ποιά είναι η διέξοδος; Τί επιλογή έχω; Ποιός θα μου πληρώσει λογαριασμούς, φαγητό, βενζίνη; Η γιαγια μου που παιρνει σύνταξη 500 ευρω; Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να ελπίζω σε κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σε τι καλυερο πρεπει να ελπιζεις?το μονο που ελπιζεις ειναι καθε μερα να περναει ομαλα και να συνεχιζεις να δουλευεις. δλδ προσευχεσαι να συνεχισεις να κανεις αυτο που μισεις ωστε να εχεις λεφτα!μη λυπασαι τοσο τους παλιους, εμεις τραβαμε περισσοτερο ζορι, γιατι οι παλιοι ναι μεν ειναι τωρα μεσω κρισης που τους χτυπησε στα γεραματα αλλα εχουν κανει καβατζα. αν οχι , θα πρεπε. 

ενω εμεις τι καβατζα να χουμε σε αυτη την ηλικια? περασαν κ καλα χρονια εκεινοι, ενω εμεις και τα παιδια στο μελλον οχι.ζευγαρια νεα με 2 μωρα μενουν ανεργα στον δρομο. ειναι ασχημα . και να ξερεις πως πριν γινει κατι καλυτερα, πρωτα γινεται χειροτερα.σαν σπυρι με πυον ενα πραγμα.

πρεπει να το συνιθισουμε κ ειναι λυπηρο.......αλλα ποσο να χεις σιδερενιο στομαχι κ εσυ καημενουλα μ :(

σε καταλαβαιων απολυτα και μολις μ λενε να λεω ευχαριστω που χω δουλεια τους λεω να πα να γ..θουνε επειδη οταν λες πως εχεις δουλεια αυτοματα στων αλλων το κεφαλι ερχεται μια εικονα με λεφτα....ε λοιπον SURPRIIIIISE δεν τα βγαζω ετσι!τα δουλέυω οποτε ναι μπορω να γκρινιαζω οσο γουσταρω αμα δεν μ αρεσει ο τροπος π τα βγαζω και με φθειρει ψυχολογικα! απο κει κ περα δεν τα λεω σε καποιον ωστε να με σωσει, απλα θελω να μιλησω. δικαιωμα μου

θετικα δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να τα δεις γτ οσο μεγαλωνεις μεγαλωνουν κ ευθυνες αλλα μπορεις να το συνιθησεις διοτι δεν θα σε σκοτωσει..........συνιθως δεν σκοτωνει δλδ :p

ειναι αναλογα ποσο γουρουνα αναισθητη μπορεις να γινεις!!! :) 

σε καταλαβαινω κ ειμαι με το μερος σου.

----------


## Blue9791

Όταν λέω οτι ελπίζω να αλλάξει κάτι εννοώ απο το να αλλάξω δουλειά μέχρι να γίνει κάποιο θαύμα και να γίνει αυτή η δουλειά αυτό που πάντα ονειρευόμουν. Είμαι ανοιχτή γενικώς στις αλλαγές. Και δεν μπορώ να βλέπω τη ζωή μου σαν μια μέρα που θα περάσει για να έρθει η επόμενη και να κάνω πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν με παίρνει δηλαδή να το κάνω. Κάπου μέσα στην ημέρα πρέπει να υπάρχρι σανίδα σωτηρίας, το παγκάκι που θα κάτσεις να πάρεις ανάσα. Ακόμα και η αναμονή της στιγμής που θα φτάσει κανείς σπίτι και θα ασχοληθεί ακόμα και με τονα δεί τηλεόραση. Η αναμονή του σαββατοκύριακου και μην πηγαίνουμε μακρυά. Εμένα με "βολεύει" να σκέφτομαι οτι κάτι νέο και καλό θα συμβεί. Με βοθάει να συνεχίσω. Δεν είναι αυτοκοπός μου τα χρήματα, ούτε η μεγάλη ζωη. Η αξιοπρεπής ζωή ειναι ο στόχος μου. Και για να την έχω, δυστυχως, θα πορευτώ με όσα έχω. Αυτό κάνουμε όλοι άλλωστε. Πορευόμαστε με οτι έχουμε. Κάποιες φορές βρίζεις την τύχη σου και τη ζωή σου αλλά οκ, άνθρωπος είσαι, θα κουραστείς. Η κάθε κωλοδουλειά για όσους έχουν την ατυχία να μην κάνουν αυτό που πάντα ήθελαν, είναι απλά το μέσο για να κάνει κανείς 2-3 πράγματα. Και ναι μπορεί να μου τρώει ενα εντεκάωρο την ημέρα το μέσο αυτό αλλά δεν έχω και εναλλακτικές.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

φυσικα. εγω πχ αποφασισα να φυγω απ το σπιτι τον σεπτεμβριο. αυτο με κραταει. πριν ζουσα σε μια ευθεια. αλλα ακομα κ σε ελπιδες και στοχους εχεις εναν διαολο διπλα να σ ψιθυριζει ''κ αν στραβωσει κατι?'' ''κ αν σε απολυσουνε?'' και αν και αν και αν

----------


## Blue9791

Αυτό ακρίβώς το "κι αν" είναι θέμα απο μόνο του. Είναι το "what if" συνδρομο οπως λένε και οι συμπαθέστατοι αμερικάνοι ψυχολόγοι- ψυχίατροι. Αυτό είναι που σε τρώει στην ουσία. Και τέτοιες αποφάσεις όπως το να φύγεις απο το σπίτι, όσο τρομακτικές και αν είναι, αποδεικύονται σωτήριες. Έχεις στόχο πια. Και μπράβο που το κάνεις!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι αλλα ζουμε στην ελλαδα που τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα και οι ανθρωποι χωρις κατανοηση. οπως θα χεις δει και στις δουλειες, ειναι ολοι τερατα και ειδικα τωρα εχουν γινει ΤΑ καθικια επειδη ξερουν πως τους εχεις αναγκη και ο σαδισμος τους βγαινει ελευθερα και αβιαστα!!!!

σε μειωνουν σ ζητανε παραλογισμους και καθε φορα σ δειχνουν ''ποιος ειναι το αφεντικο''!!!!!!!!! ποσο ειπες εισαι?19?

----------


## Blue9791

Είμαι 33 και αυτά που λες τα ζω στο πετσι μου...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σχεση εχεις?μενεις μονη?

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Συνεχίζω το "ημερολόγιό" μου για λόγους θεραπευτικούς και με την ελπίδα οτι όλο και κάποιος θα βοηθηθεί.
Σήμερα μετά απο πολύ καιρό ξύπνησα με το ξυπνητήρι και όχι έντρομη 4 ώρες πρίν. Βέβαια είχα το γνωστό μου ξύπνημα κατά τις 4 το πρωι αλλά δεν ήταν άσχημο. 
Βρίσκομαι και πάλι στη δουλειά μου ( το λεω και το ξαναλέω αυτό γιατί δεν το πιστεύω ούτε και εγώ ), εχω την πρωινή μου μαυρίλα αλλά όσο περνάει η μέρα σπάει. 
Μια γνώμη που μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Πρωινό παιδια... Όχι πολύ, ενα τόστ και μια πορτοκαλάδα πχ. Είναι φοβερό το πόσο μπορεί να στηρίξει τον οργανισμό ενα μάτσο βιταμίνες. Ακόμα και αν βρίσκεστε στη φάση "δεν πάει τίποτα κάτω". Εγω ακόμα δεν μπορω να φάω ενα ολόκληρο τόστ το πρωι. Είναι κόμπος το στομάχι μου. Και το μισό που τρώω με τρώει αλλά το βλέπω σαν φάρμακο. Η διαφορά είναι αισθητή. Και αν ρωτήσετε κάποιον που ξέρει ή ακόμα και μια έρευνα στο ιντερνετ θα ενημερωθείτε πολύ συγκεκριμένα για τροφές που βοηθούν στην παραγωγή σεροτονίνης και που δεν βαραίνουν τον οργανισμό. 
Άλλο ενα σημαντικό βήμα είναι οτι έκλεισα ραντεβού με γιατρό για την Παρασκευή. Ελπίζω να ταιριάξουν τα χνώτα μας γιατί πραγματικά θέλω να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά με το να μην ξανασυμβεί αυτός ο εφιάλτης. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε οτι πρόκειται για καλό γιατρό. Θα δούμε πως θα τα πάμε μεταξύ μας. 
Το επικείμενο τριήμερο μου φαίνεται παραδεισένιο... Αισθάνομαι όπως όταν μικρά ανυπομονούσαμε για τη μέρα που θα πάμε εκδρομή με το σχολείο. Τόσο πολύ ανάγκη το έχω. 
Σήμερα μετά τη δουλειά θα πάω στην κοπέλα μου να μείνω. Με αγχώνει ελαφρώς η διαδρομή αλλά με ενθουσιάζει το οτι θα τη δώ. Η αγάπη νικά τον φόβο και όχι το ανάποδο. Έτσι πρέπει να συμβαίνει. 
Περιμένω νέα απο όποιον θέλει να τα μοιραστεί.

----------


## Blue9791

Φτου... δουλεύω Δευτέρα... Μόλις το έμαθα.

----------


## Blue9791

> σχεση εχεις?μενεις μονη?


Καλημέρα, ναι εχω σχέση. Δεν ζω μόνη. Το αναφέρω σε κάποιο προηγούμενο ποστ.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αχ αγορι εισαι?νομιζα ησουν κοριτσι ρε συ

----------


## Blue9791

Κορίτσι είμαι, μην αγχώνεσαι :)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αααα νομιζα ειπες θα μεινεις στην κοπελα σ σημερα!!!!μπερδευτικα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αντε γεια, τωρα το πιασα. σορρυ απλα ειμαι κ εγω πολυ σκατα κ δν λειτουργω γτ οσα λεμε κ λες τα τραβαω παλι τωρα εδω και 3 μηνες ξεκινησε παλι το πανιγυρι......και σημερα ειδικα θα χω πολυ δυσκολη μερα.....

κ ειμαι χαλια να κοψω τις φλεβες μου βασικα

----------


## Blue9791

Μην μπερδεύεσαι. Είμαι κορίτσι και θα πάω στην κοπέλα μου σήμερα.

----------


## Blue9791

Ελα δε θελω να ακουω βλακείες! Η ζωή είναι ωραία ακόμα και με ζόρια. Εσύ τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω εχω χρονια διπολικη και μερικες αλλες ψυχικες ασθενειες τεσπα και παιρνω αγωγη. ειμαι καλυτερα. παρ ολα οσα μ την δινανε στα νευρα γτ μ το γυρναγε σε επιθετικο και βια, δουλευω απ τα 19 μου. ειμαι 26,5 τωρα και σε αυτη τη δουλεια ειμαι 1,5 χρονο. δεν πανε καλα οι δουλειες και το αφεντικο μ ολο με βριζει και με μειωνει για ψιλου πηδημα κ μαλιστα για χαζα θεματα ασχετα με την δουλεια. πχ για καθαριστικα , για τον ταχυδρομο, για τον φιλιπινεζο π καθαριζει, μ κανει καψονια να με κραταει παραπανω χωρις λογο, μ ζηταει παραλογα πραγματα να λυσω, ολο μ την λεει κλπ κλπ

επισης προσφατα αραβωνιαστικα και ακομα δεν τ χω πει στον πατερα μ επειδη θα με αποδοκιμασει οπως κανει η μανα κ η αδερφη μ παρ ολο που το χωνεψαν τωρα αλλα κ παλι σαν να με γρουσουζευουνε,

εχω αγχη κλπ κ μ γυρνανε σε εμμονες με το διατροφικο. νιωθω μονιμως χοντρη κλπ

εχω και εναν ιο που προσφατα ανακαλυψα στον γιατρο για το οποιο παιρνω αγωγη. ειναι καλοηθης αλλα δεν παυει να ναι προβλημα και να με πιεζει

σημερα πχ δεν ηρθε η αλλη κοπελα , θα λειπει μερες και μ φωναζε ο αλλος που δεν του το πα νωρις το πρωι.....παντα του το λεγα μολις ερχοτανε. τωρα ξαφνικα αλλαζει κουσουρια κ μ φωναζει πως επρεπε να τα χα σκεφτει πιο πριν

χτες πχ με εβαλε να ψαξω για το κινητο του ταχυδρομου (!!!!!!) χεστικε ο ταχυδρομος . αυτος ερχεται στις 9 κ εγω στις 10.30! δν ειναι δυνατον να καθομαι εδω 10 ωρες την μερα για μαλακιες!λειπει η αλλη κ θα καθομαι ως τις 20.00........

πηγα χτες να ρωτησω για ταχυδρομικο κουτι π μ ζητησε κ εψαξα πληροφοριες κ οταν του τις ειπα μ ειπε πως ειμαι χαζη γτ αμα βαλουμε απ εξω κουτι μπορει να το κλεψουνε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙ ΣΤΟ Π..ΤΣΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?!!ΝΑ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΥΛΑΩ? η να το βαλω μεσα σε κλουβι?????/

εχει αρχισει να με τρελαινει. εχω και καθηστεριση στην περιοδο

----------


## Blue9791

Πακέτο... όλο το σκηνικό δηλαδή. Το βασικό είναι οτι κρατάς και είσαι καλά. Αυτό απομονώνω. Φυσικά η δουλειά μας επηρεάζει είτε το θέλουμε είτε οχι. Τελευταία να φανταστείς βλέπω και όνειρα οτι κάτι πηγαίνει στραβά με τη δουλειά και πλακώνομαι με το αφεντικό μου. Και είναι τραγικό να σκέφτεσαι οτι έχεις ανάγκη τον κάθε τιποτένιο που σε πληρώνει και σε αντιμετωπίζει λες και σου κάνει χάρη. Σαν να μην έχεις καταθέσει το 8ωρό σου (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση). Πραγματικά κάποιες φορές με πιάνει απελπισία. Μαλακώνουν τα πράγματα όταν πληρώνομαι και κλείνω τρύπες και γενικώς είμαι σε θέση να ανταπεξέλθω σε ενα βαθμό οικονομικά. 
Επίσης θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό το οτι αρραβωνιάστηκες. Το οτι έχεις ενα συντροφο γενικά, κάποιον ν'αγαπάς και σ'αγαπάει. Ανεξάρτητα απο το αν συμφωνούν οι δικοί σου ή οχι. Έχω περάσει απο πολλούς σκοπέλους συναισθηματικούς, ψυχικούς ακομα και βιοποριστικούς και όλα είναι πιο γλυκά, πιο στρογγυλεμένα οταν υπάρχει κάποιος άνθρωπος στη ζωη σου. Θα σου πω πολυ ειλικρινά οτι η κοπέλα μου αποτέλεσε κίνητρο για να παλέψω και να σταθώ στα πόδια μου. Και είναι ακόμη. Είναι κίνητρο για να κάνω τη ζωή μου καλύτερη. Μην παρεξηγήσεις, δεν το κάνω για εκείνη. Το κάνω γιατι εκείνη μου έδειξε οτι μπορώ. Εκτίμησε πράγματα που δεν έβλεπα καν. Τις προάλλες μου είπε οτι είμαι ο πιο δυνατός άνθρωπος που έχει γνωρίσει. Επεσα απο τα σύννεφα. Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου δειλό χωρίς καμία αντοχή σε πιέσεις. Και μου αρίθμησε περιπτώσεις που αντί να το βάλω στα πόδια ή να πω "όταν περάσει η μπόρα φωνάξτε με" έμεινα εκεί και στάθηκα όπως όφειλα. Έχουμε όλοι πολύ δρομο μεχρι την στοιχειώδη ψυχική ηρεμία αλλά μπορεί να γίνει. Αν ενδυναμώσεις αυτά που αγαπάς και αποδυναμώσεις αυτά που σε ενοχλούν. Ακόμα δεν ξέρω πως θα μπορεσω να κάνω κατι τέτοιο, να είσαι σίγουρη όμως οτι θα προσπαθήσω.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μπραβο σου ειναι πολυ καλο αυτο! ειναι μερες κ εγω που νιωθω δυνατη αλλες οχι. λεω πχ πως σταθηκα παρ ολες τις δυσκολιες και τα θεματα ξεπερασα σεξουαλικη κακοποιηση απο παιδι εχω δουλεια κλπ κλπ κ σκεφτομαι ποσο αδικο να μ φερονται ετσι ατομα που το παιζουν σπουδαια σαν να μας κανουν χαρη οπως λες και αντι να υπαρχει κατανοηση σε πατανε πιο πολυ λες κ φταις εσυ για την κριση!

1000φορες να με απελυε να μ λεγε πχ πως δεν μπορει να με πληρωνει η οτιδηποτε.

δυναμη ξεδυναμη ερχονται μερες που ειναι ολα μαζεμενα κ κλαταρεις γτ εισαι ανθρωπος

συνιθως οσοι σε πατανε ειναι σκυλια και δεν εχουν οικογενεια και παιδια ωστε να ξερουν πως ειναι να εισαι ανθρωπος παρα μονο διευθηντης. μαγκια τους που θυσιασαν τα παντα γι αυτο π θελανε αλλα δεν σημαινει πως εχουμε ολοι τις ιδιες προσδοκιες!χεστηκα εγω! να ζω την ζωουλα μ θελω. 

ναι επιρεαζει η δουλεια. λογικο δεν ειναι αμα περνας εκει 13 ωρες την μερα σαν συνολο απ την ωρα που ξεκινας απ το σπιτι σ το πρωι μεχρι να γυρισεις το βραδυ? βλεπεις τους μαλακες περισσοτερο απ τους δικους σ ανθρωπους. κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει κ ειναι τραγικο πως ολα ειναι θεμα επιβιωσης πλεον

----------


## RainAndWind

Ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θεωρούσες τον εαυτό σου μη ανθεκτικό άτομο. Άσε πια το "δειλό" Μπλου! Πάντα μου έκανε εντύπωση πως οι άνθρωποι που έχουν τις μεγαλύτερες αντοχές είναι οι ίδιοι συνήθως που νομίζουν πως δεν έχουν καμία και το αντίθετο. Και η δύναμη είναι μία λέξη και μια έννοια που σηκώνει πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση. Τι σημαίνει, ποιος την έχει, αν έχει σημασία και αν όχι και τέτοια, πότε έχει και τα λοιπά. Η αγάπη της συντρόφου σου, δεν το συζητώ, δυνατό χαρτί μάτια μου, όπως το περιγράφεις. Μου αρέσει πολύ να σε διαβάζω, μου φαίνεται το ημερολόγιό σου θα γίνει το αγαπημένο μου e-psychology daily news ξεψάχνισμα!

----------


## Blue9791

Είναι τελικά σωτήριο το φόρουμ αυτό. Και δεν πιστεύω οτι το ιντερνετ και οι ομάδες στήριξης αντικαθιστούν την ανθρώπινη επαφη που έχει χαθεί. Τουλάχιστον για μενα είναι βοήθεια μια αντικειμενική γνώμη κάποιου άγνωστου που νοιάζεται (όλοι νοιαζόμαστε κακά τα ψέμματα), που ξέρει γιατι έχει ζήσει τα ίδια και χειρότερα. Δεν θέλω να μειώσω την υποσήριξη του οικογενειακου - φιλικου μου περιβάλλοντος. Βλέπω όμως την αγωνία στα μάτια τους όταν με ρωτούν τι κάνω. Ακόμα και τίποτα να μην πουν, το διερευνητικό βλέμμα είναι εκει. Λογικό είναι. Εχω υπάρξει στη θέση τους και ξέρω την αγωνια. 
Η δύναμη που λες... Ναι, τί είναι και ποιος την καθορίζει. Και γιατί οι δυνατοί αισθάνονται αδύναμοι και το ανάποδο. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω την απάντηση (θα μου είχε λύσει ενα σωρό προβλήματα). Παίρνεις μια ιδέα όμως του εαυτού σου. Όταν στα ζόρια (σε κάτι που μπορείς να ελέγξεις) λες "γεια σας και χαιρετε" γιατι είναι το μόνο ανώδυνο, μοιραία αυτοχαρακτηρίζεσαι.
Φυσικά υπάρχουν και ζόρια (που δεν ελέγχεις) και περνάνε απο δίπλα σου σαν να μην σε ακούμπησαν ποτε... "Θεε μου μη μου δώσεις όσα μπορώ να αντέξω" ή και "δωστα μου" και ας νικήσει ο καλύτερος. Υβρις... Αυτό που με θλίβει είναι οι τόσες πολλές ταλαιπωρημένες ψυχές και ταλαιπωρημένα κορμιά. 
Βλέπω κάθε μέρα εκατοντάδες μετανάστες (δουλευω στο Μεταξουργείο αποκλειστικά με μετανάστες). Πολλες φορές μου λένε και την ιστορία τους. Πως ήρθαν απο την άκρη του Θεου εδω με τα πόδια... Άλλοι πετάνε τη ζωή τους στα σκουπίδια και σωριάζονται με τους υπόλοιπους ναρκωμανείς (άλλη δυστυχία αυτή...) και άλλοι είναι χαμογελαστοί κάθε μέρα και τόσο κουρασμένοι. Άνθρωποι που αν δεν δουλέψουν όπου να'ναι και όπως να'ναι, θα πεινασει η οικογένεια τους. Και το δικό μου πρόβλημα είναι οι κρίσεις πανικού.
Σκας αβγό για χύνεσαι που λέει και η γιαγια μου!
Δεν είναι σκοπός μου να υποτιμήσω το πρόβλημα κανενός. Συμμερίζομαι τον πόνο και τον εμφανή και τον αφανή. 
Ο καθένας κουβαλάει τον δικό του σταυρό και είναι το ίδιο βαρύς.
Ας βρούμε έμπνευση όμως. Απο κάποιον ή κάτι.
101 ετών στο εδιμβούργο έτρεξε μίνι μαραθώνιο. Εμπνευση.
70 ετών αμερικανός πήγε στην πρώτη δημοτικού για να μάθει να διαβάζει. Έμπνευση.
Ο γάτος μου (1,5 μηνών) πεισμώνει τρομερά για να ανεβαίνει στο κρεββάτι μου παρ'οτι τον κατεβάζω συνέχεια και βρίσκει πολλούς και διαφορετικούς τρόπους για να τα καταφέρει. Εμπνευση.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οσο περνανε τα χρονια μειωνεται το οριο ηλικιας των ψυχολογικων. τωρα εχουν και τα 13χρονα σε καμποσα χρονακια θα χουν και τα 4χρονα

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Broken Doll δυστυχώς έχεις δίκιο. Δεν υπάρχει πιο προστατευμένο περιβάλλον για κανέναν και διαπιστώνω μιας που ανέφερες τις μικρές ηλικίες, οτι ουτε αυτά είναι προστατευμένα. Θα περίμενε κανείς οτι είναι δεδομένη η προστασία ενός ανηλίκου απο τους γονείς - κηδεμόνες - κράτος - οτιδήποτε. Όταν ακούς όμως οτι το 80% των κακοποιημένων παιδιών κακοποιούνται μέσα στο ίδιο τους το σπίτι απο οικεία πρόσωπα, πως περιμένουμε τα παιδιά αυτά να εξελιχθούν σε υγιείς ενήλικες; Όταν σε μια "προοδευτική" Ολλανδία νομιμοποιούν το κόμμα των παιδοφίλων (μου σηκώνεται το πετσι) πως περιμένουμε τα παιδιά του κόσμου να ζουν με ασφάλεια; Για να μην αναφέρω τους ανίδεους κάφρους που το συγκρίνουν με την απελευθέρωση των ομοφυλοφίλων... Ναι. Το ίδιο πράγμα 2 συνενούντες ενήλικοι και το ίδιο ενας 30ης/α με ενα 12χρονο. Φυσικό είναι να μικραίνει το όριο ηλικίας των ανθρώπων με σοβαρά ψυχικά προβλήματα. Και να ξέρεις οτι το "αιμα" είναι στα χέρια όλων μας. Δεν ανακατευόμαστε με το τι γίνεται δίπλα μας γιατι δεν είναι δουλεια μας και θα βρουμε κανενα μπελα.
Ημερολογίου συνέχεια.
Αδίκως αγχώθηκα χθές... Η διαδρομή ήταν απολαυστική και ειδικά με ανοιχτά παράθυρα για να μπαίνει ο δροσερός αέρας. Θυμήθηκα πόσο πολύ μ'αρεσει να οδηγώ. Κοιμήθηκα και σερί μέχρι τις 8 το πρωι. Καλυτερεύουν τα πράγματα. Αύριο έχουμε γιατρό. Είναι ο πέμπτος σε 14 χρόνια. 
Είμαι υπερήφανη γιατί δεν κόλλωσα και δεν κρύφτηκα και ας το ήθελα τόσο πολύ. Είμαι επίσης υπερήφανη που δεν σκέφτηκα ούτε στιγμή να πάρω ενα ζάναξ για να με ανακουφίσει. 
Η μάχη μαίνεται μεν αλλά γι'αυτό είμαστε εδώ. Για να μαχόμαστε. Και είναι όλα πιο γλυκά όταν τα κερδίζεις με κόπο και δεν σου χαρίζονται. Κι ας μας πιανει που και που το παράπονο "γιατι να πρέπει να πασχίζω για όλα;". Η απάντηση είναι αυτή ακριβώς. Όταν μάχεσαι μαθαίνεις και να εκτιμάς. Τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο και έτοιμο. 
Και ενα τιπ. Όταν κάνουμε κάτι για κάποιον, χωρίς να περιμένουμε κάτι πίσω, έτσι γιατι μας ήρθε, γνωστό ή άγνωστο, για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο (ή τουλάχιστον δεν γνωρίζω τον λόγο), η ζωη μας γίνεται καλύτερη. Κάρμα; Μπορεί ναι μπορεί οχι. Ας είμαστε καλοί και ευγενικοί. Ο τσαμπουκάς δεν έβγαλε ποτε πουθενά. Η κακία δε, υπήρξε πάντοτε αδιέξοδο.
Καλημέρα και πάλι.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα. Ραντεβού με γιατρό σήμερα. Επέστρεψε ο ύπνος μου :) 
Παρασκευή σήμερα επιτέλους!!
Η ζωή είναι πολύ ωραία.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρααα, καλημέρααα, χαίρομαι πολύ πολύ! Να περάσεις ένα τέλειο σουκού ρε!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

και για σενα και για μας να ναι ενα καλο 3ημερο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blue9791

Καλό τριήμερο παιδιά να έχουμε όλοι μας και ακόμα καλύτερο μήνα!!
Δεν μας ρίχνει τίποτα αλλά ακόμα και αν μας ρίξει για λίγο το κλοτσάμε παραπέρα και ανεβαίνουμε πάλι.
Άλλο ενα τίπ (θα καθιερώσω το τιπ της ημέρας νομίζω): Όσοι έχουν σεξουαλική ζωή να την χρησιμποιήσουν στο έπακρο. Όσοι δεν έχουν, να αποκτήσουν. Ακόμα και μόνοι τους. Σοβαρολογώ.
Γιατρικό μεγάλο.

----------


## Frini

Αχ κορίτσια μου...ξώφαλτση εγώ εδώ μπήκα αλλά με γλυκανε με έναν τρόπο περίεργο το παρε-δώσε σας.
Να είστε καλά και χαιρεστε τις οποιες όμορφες στιγμές σας

----------


## VickyK

> Καλό τριήμερο παιδιά να έχουμε όλοι μας και ακόμα καλύτερο μήνα!!
> Δεν μας ρίχνει τίποτα αλλά ακόμα και αν μας ρίξει για λίγο το κλοτσάμε παραπέρα και ανεβαίνουμε πάλι.
> Άλλο ενα τίπ (θα καθιερώσω το τιπ της ημέρας νομίζω): Όσοι έχουν σεξουαλική ζωή να την χρησιμποιήσουν στο έπακρο. Όσοι δεν έχουν, να αποκτήσουν. Ακόμα και μόνοι τους. Σοβαρολογώ.
> Γιατρικό μεγάλο.


Θα συμφωνήσω τα μάλα μαζί σου!!! Απόλυτα!!! Τι άλλο να πω!!! Τα είπες όλα! Επιστημονικά αποδεδειγμένο, το πόσο καλό κάνει σε όλα!!!

----------


## Blue9791

> Αχ κορίτσια μου...ξώφαλτση εγώ εδώ μπήκα αλλά με γλυκανε με έναν τρόπο περίεργο το παρε-δώσε σας.
> Να είστε καλά και χαιρεστε τις οποιες όμορφες στιγμές σας


Και εσυ να'σαι καλά και να χαίρεσαι κάθε ώρα της ζωής σου!

----------


## Blue9791

> Θα συμφωνήσω τα μάλα μαζί σου!!! Απόλυτα!!! Τι άλλο να πω!!! Τα είπες όλα! Επιστημονικά αποδεδειγμένο, το πόσο καλό κάνει σε όλα!!!


Ναι Ναι και ας μην χάνουμε χρόνο! Ακόμα και διάθεση να μην υπάρχει , τρώγοντας έρχεται η όρεξη!
Και επαναλαμβάνω: δεν είναι απαραίτητος κάποιος παρτενέρ! Δεν μπορώ και να χρησιμποιήσω το γνωστό ρητό εδω...
Το σουκου λοιπον ύπνος, σεξ και ηλιοθεραπεία (το φως βοηθάει στην παραγωγή σεροτονίνης).

----------


## RainAndWind

Αχ, ωραία η σεροτονίνη. Αλλά καίγομαι. λολ Θα πάρω λιγότερο ήλιο και περισσότερο σεξ.χαχαα, νά'σαι καλά, είσαι υπέροχη!

----------


## persefoni78

Γεια σου. Ξεκινησα και γω να εχω κρισεις πανικου στα 19 λογω μεγαλης πιεσης στη δουλεια. Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που εργαζομουν και το αφεντικο μου ηταν μια κοπελα τοτε 25 ετων που ομως θυμοταν οτι υπηρχα μονο σε οτι αφορουσε την δουλεια και σαν ανθρωπο δεν με υπολογιζε καθολου και μου φεροταν υποτιμητικα και απαραδεκτα. Κοινως "σκυλα" που λεμε. Εμεινα σε κεινη την δουλεια εναμιση χρονο παρολο που δεν αντεχα λογω πιεσης της μητερας μου και καταστραφηκε η ζωη μου. Εκανα δικη μου δουλεια για να γλυτωσω απο το αγχος του αφεντικου αλλα το προβλημα παρεμενε. Για χρονια υπεφερα αφορητα. Ακομη και κρισεις μεσα στον υπνο που ηταν οτι χειροτερο εχω βιωσει και δεν περιγραφεται με λογια. Καποιες μερες ημουν καλα και αλλωτε με επιανε στα ξαφνικα και δεν αντεχα. Δε μπορουσα ουτε στην δικη μου δουλεια να παω. Καποια στιγμη πιεστηκα παρα πολυ απο καποια κατασταση και το πραγμα εφτασε στο αμην. Ημουν τοσο χαλια που αναγκαστικα να παω για πρωτη φορα σε ψυχιατρο και αρχισα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Τους πρωτους εξι μηνες ειχα ηρεμησει και ενιωθα καλυτερα. Μετα ομως τα χαπια επαψαν να βοηθουν και το χειροτερο ηταν οτι εβαλα 30 κιλα μεσα σε ενα χρονο που ακομη δεν μπορω να ξεφορτωθω και εχουν περασει επτα χρονια. Αλλαξα αλλα 3-4 διαφορετκα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Κανενα δεν με βοηθησε. Τα τελευταια ηταν τα ladose που οχι μονο δεν με βοηθησαν αλλα μου προκαλεσαν φρικτες κρισεις για τρεις μηνες. Οποτε αγανακτησα και αρχισα να το ψαχνω εναλλακτικα. Βρηκα και διαβασα ενα βιβλιο σχετικα με τα ιχθυελαια.Το βιβλιο ελεγε οτι η καταθλιψη θεραπευεται με καθαρο ΕΠΑ και ετσι σκεφτηκα οτι αφου θεραπευει την καταθλιψη ισως βοηθησει και στο αγχος και στον πανικο, οπως υποτιθεται οτι κανουν και τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Και το δοκιμασα. Επαιρνα παραλληλα με τα χαπια και δυο γραμμαρια την ημερα απο το συγκεκριμενο ιχθυελαιο. Μετα απο εξι μηνες ειδα μεγαλη βελτιωση. Η διαθεση μου βελτιωθηκε, αρχισα να μπορω να βγω ανετα εξω χωρις να φοβαμαι, το αγχος σταματησε και οι κρισεις το ιδιο. Αρχισα να μειωνω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα απο μονη μου ωσπου τα εκοψα τελειως! Ηταν σωτηριο για μενα. Τωρα εχω δυο χρονια χωρις καθολου αντικαταθλιπτικα. Βεβαια οι φοβιες μου για διαφορα πραγματα παραμενουν. Αλλα ειναι σημαντικο οτι μπορω να βγω εξω και κανω καποια πραγματα που πριν δεν μπορουσα. Ενα αλλο στο οποιο βοηθηθηκα απο τα ιχθυελαια ειναι η χοληστερινη. Λογω των πολλων κιλων ειχα χοληστερινη 500!!! Τωρα εχω στα φυσιολογικα πλαισια χωρις κανενα φαρμακο και αυτο επειδη τα ιχθυελαια δρουν σαν φυσικα φαρμακα για την χοληστερινη. 
Θα σου συστηνα να τα δοκιμασεις αλλα ειναι πολυ ακριβη μια τετοια θεραπεια. θα χρειαζεσαι 38 ευρω το μηνα για να τα αγοραζεις. Αν εχεις τα χρηματα δοκιμασε τα. Ισως βρεις και συ την λυση σου σε αυτα οπως και εγω.
Απο την εμπειρια μου καταλαβα οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα βοηθουν μονο στην αρχη εναν παρθενο οργανισμο. Μετα δεν κανουν τιποτα και θα ελεγα οτι χειροτερευουν το προβλημα.

----------


## Blue9791

> Γεια σου. Ξεκινησα και γω να εχω κρισεις πανικου στα 19 λογω μεγαλης πιεσης στη δουλεια. Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που εργαζομουν και το αφεντικο μου ηταν μια κοπελα τοτε 25 ετων που ομως θυμοταν οτι υπηρχα μονο σε οτι αφορουσε την δουλεια και σαν ανθρωπο δεν με υπολογιζε καθολου και μου φεροταν υποτιμητικα και απαραδεκτα. Κοινως "σκυλα" που λεμε. Εμεινα σε κεινη την δουλεια εναμιση χρονο παρολο που δεν αντεχα λογω πιεσης της μητερας μου και καταστραφηκε η ζωη μου. Εκανα δικη μου δουλεια για να γλυτωσω απο το αγχος του αφεντικου αλλα το προβλημα παρεμενε. Για χρονια υπεφερα αφορητα. Ακομη και κρισεις μεσα στον υπνο που ηταν οτι χειροτερο εχω βιωσει και δεν περιγραφεται με λογια. Καποιες μερες ημουν καλα και αλλωτε με επιανε στα ξαφνικα και δεν αντεχα. Δε μπορουσα ουτε στην δικη μου δουλεια να παω. Καποια στιγμη πιεστηκα παρα πολυ απο καποια κατασταση και το πραγμα εφτασε στο αμην. Ημουν τοσο χαλια που αναγκαστικα να παω για πρωτη φορα σε ψυχιατρο και αρχισα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Τους πρωτους εξι μηνες ειχα ηρεμησει και ενιωθα καλυτερα. Μετα ομως τα χαπια επαψαν να βοηθουν και το χειροτερο ηταν οτι εβαλα 30 κιλα μεσα σε ενα χρονο που ακομη δεν μπορω να ξεφορτωθω και εχουν περασει επτα χρονια. Αλλαξα αλλα 3-4 διαφορετκα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Κανενα δεν με βοηθησε. Τα τελευταια ηταν τα ladose που οχι μονο δεν με βοηθησαν αλλα μου προκαλεσαν φρικτες κρισεις για τρεις μηνες. Οποτε αγανακτησα και αρχισα να το ψαχνω εναλλακτικα. Βρηκα και διαβασα ενα βιβλιο σχετικα με τα ιχθυελαια.Το βιβλιο ελεγε οτι η καταθλιψη θεραπευεται με καθαρο ΕΠΑ και ετσι σκεφτηκα οτι αφου θεραπευει την καταθλιψη ισως βοηθησει και στο αγχος και στον πανικο, οπως υποτιθεται οτι κανουν και τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Και το δοκιμασα. Επαιρνα παραλληλα με τα χαπια και δυο γραμμαρια την ημερα απο το συγκεκριμενο ιχθυελαιο. Μετα απο εξι μηνες ειδα μεγαλη βελτιωση. Η διαθεση μου βελτιωθηκε, αρχισα να μπορω να βγω ανετα εξω χωρις να φοβαμαι, το αγχος σταματησε και οι κρισεις το ιδιο. Αρχισα να μειωνω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα απο μονη μου ωσπου τα εκοψα τελειως! Ηταν σωτηριο για μενα. Τωρα εχω δυο χρονια χωρις καθολου αντικαταθλιπτικα. Βεβαια οι φοβιες μου για διαφορα πραγματα παραμενουν. Αλλα ειναι σημαντικο οτι μπορω να βγω εξω και κανω καποια πραγματα που πριν δεν μπορουσα. Ενα αλλο στο οποιο βοηθηθηκα απο τα ιχθυελαια ειναι η χοληστερινη. Λογω των πολλων κιλων ειχα χοληστερινη 500!!! Τωρα εχω στα φυσιολογικα πλαισια χωρις κανενα φαρμακο και αυτο επειδη τα ιχθυελαια δρουν σαν φυσικα φαρμακα για την χοληστερινη. 
> Θα σου συστηνα να τα δοκιμασεις αλλα ειναι πολυ ακριβη μια τετοια θεραπεια. θα χρειαζεσαι 38 ευρω το μηνα για να τα αγοραζεις. Αν εχεις τα χρηματα δοκιμασε τα. Ισως βρεις και συ την λυση σου σε αυτα οπως και εγω.
> Απο την εμπειρια μου καταλαβα οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα βοηθουν μονο στην αρχη εναν παρθενο οργανισμο. Μετα δεν κανουν τιποτα και θα ελεγα οτι χειροτερευουν το προβλημα.


Καλησπέρα!
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία σου. Οι διατροφικές συνήθειες τελικά είναι πολύ σημαντικές. Κατα τη διάρκεια της τελευταίας περιόδου κρίσεων και άγχους (τωρα δλδ), το έψαξα αρκετά το θέμα. Πρέπει να είναι γεγονός αυτό που λες. Τα μικρότερα ποσοστά κατάθλιψης τα έχουν λαοί που τρέφονται με πολλά ψάρια. Τα λιπαρά ψάρια ειδικά κάνουν θαύματα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά γενικά και απο όσα διαβάζω εδω δεν βοηθούν πάντα. Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που περισσότερο επιβαρύνουν την κατάσταση. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής εμένα με βοηθούν απο την άποψη οτι οι κακές μου περίοδοι είναι πολύ λίγες. Το βασικό μου πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν θέλω να τα παίρνω άλλο. Δεν γίνεται να πηγαίνω διακοπές και να έχω το άγχος αν θα φτάσουν τα χάπια μου! Έλεος πια!
Και, στη δική περίπτωση τουλάχιστον, απλά καλύπτουν το πρόβλημα. Δεν το λύνουν.
Όντως είναι τσιμπημένη η τιμή αλλά είναι και θέμα υγείας.
Θα δοκιμάσω! Και πάλι σ'ευχαριστώ :)

----------


## persefoni78

Αν αποφασισεις να το δοκιμασεις να ξερεις οτι δεν θα αγορασεις οποιοδηποτε σκευασμα ιχθυελαιων. Χρειαζεται μονο καθαρο ΕΡΑ χωρις DHA. Κυκλοφορει μονο ενα σκευασμα τετοιου τυπου στην ελληνικη αγορα και εγω το αγοραζω απο φαρμακεια μεσω ιντερνετ γιατι δεν το βρισκω αλλου.

----------


## λιλιουμ

H απλα ενα φιλετακι σολωμο καθε δευτερη μερα, το καλυτερο αντικταθλιπτικο!! :p

----------


## Mercyless Fate

Μια γενικότερη παρατήρηση πλην όμως σχετική με το θέμα.Έχω παρατηρήσει,ότι όποτε με πιάνει κρίση πανικού,διαβάζοντας την ερμηνεία της στο wikipedia μου περνάει αμεσως.Όταν δηλαδή βλέπω τα 'blueprints' της εν λόγω διαταραχής και την *κατανοώ* (μεγάλη σημασία για μένα η κατανόηση μιας κατάστασης) τότε ήρεμω σχεδόν αμέσως

----------


## Blue9791

Το απόγευμα ή το βράδυ εχω νεα απο γιατρό. Τώρα δεν μπορώ γιατι κάνει ζέστη και πρέπει να πάρω εναν μεσημεριανό υπνάκο...
Απλά ήθελα να δωσω το παρόν για σήμερα.
Καλό σ/κ :)

----------


## Blue9791

> Μια γενικότερη παρατήρηση πλην όμως σχετική με το θέμα.Έχω παρατηρήσει,ότι όποτε με πιάνει κρίση πανικού,διαβάζοντας την ερμηνεία της στο wikipedia μου περνάει αμεσως.Όταν δηλαδή βλέπω τα 'blueprints' της εν λόγω διαταραχής και την *κατανοώ* (μεγάλη σημασία για μένα η κατανόηση μιας κατάστασης) τότε ήρεμω σχεδόν αμέσως


Παρά το οτι εχω μελετήσει τα blueprints των κρίσεων πανικού πάρα πολύ, δεν με βοθάει ιδιαίτερα. Φυσικά με καθησυχάζει το οτι δεν θα πεθάνω απο αυτό αλλά δεν μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση.

----------


## μαρκελα

Πάντως, υπάρχει υψηλής ποιότητας ιχθυέλαιο Omega 3 Fish 1000mg (EPA 180mg, DHA 120mg) 
και απαλλαγμένο από διοξίνες και ρύπους σε 90 κάψουλες και στα *20ευρώ*!
Κι εκτός των άλλων βοηθάει στις αρτηρίες, την καρδιά, δέρμα, όπως αναφέρθηκε τον εγκέφαλο και
το σημαντικό στις *εύκαμπτες αρθρώσεις*. Συμφωνώ, ότι βλέπεις βελτίωση
μετά από διάστημα 4-5 μηνών. :)

----------


## Blue9791

Λοιπόν πήγα σε εναν γιατρό χθές και δεν είμαι σίγουρη ακόμη αν μ'άρεσε ή οχι. Μου είπε πράγματα ενδιαφέροντα τα οποία αγνοούσα, όπως οτι δεν είναι σωστό ο ψυχίατρος να κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία σε ασθενή τον οποίον παρακολουθεί και του χορηγεί φάρμακα. Αυτό γιατί καταρχήν δεν είναι όλοι οι ψυχίατροι ψυχοθεραπευτές (και ας το δηλώνουν) και κατα δεύτερον γιατί ο ψυχίατρος κάνει υποστηρικτική θεραπεία (που σημαίνει οτι μπορεί ο ασθενής να τον πάρει όποια στιγμή τηλέφωνο σε περίπτωση που δεν αισθάνεται καλά ουτως ώστε να παρέμβει ο γιατρός κυρίως με φάρμακα για να ανακουφήσει τον ασθενή) ενω ο ψυχοθεραπευτής κάνει παρεμβατική θεραπεία και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι αυστηρός ως πρός την τήρησή της (για καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα) και δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με τον θεραπευόμενο παρά μόνο κατα τη διάρκεια των θεραπειών. 
Καλά ως εδω και πολύ κατατοπιστικά και ενδιαφέροντα.
Όταν του είπα οτι την πρώτη κρίση την έπαθα με χασίς, εξεπλάγη γιατι όπως μου είπε, το χασίς δεν κάνει πανικούς. Εγω που δεν είμαι γιατρός ξέρω οτι το χασίς κάνει και παρακάνει πανικούς απλά κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν δίνουν σημασία και κάποιους άλλους τους τρομοκρατεί. By the way το οτι το χασίς κάνει πανικούς μου το έχουν πεί όλοι οι προηγούμενοι γιατροί που έχω επισκευθεί κατά καιρους.
Και κάτι άλλο που μου έκανε κακή εντύπωση. Όταν του είπα οτι δεν πήρα ζάναξ (επιπλέον του 1mg που παίρνω την ημέρα) την περίοδο που δεν ήμουν καλά γιατί ήθελα να δώσω στον οργανισμό μου την ευκαιρία να αντιδράσει, μου είπε οτι έκανα λάθος και σκοπός δεν είναι να βασανιστώ αλλά να ανακουφιστώ και (εδω είναι το καλό) λόγω της αδρεναλίνης (κλπων άλλων -ινων) που εκκρίνονται στον οργανισμό σε κατάσταση έντονου στρές, είναι πολύ πιθανό ή μάλλον καταβάλω την καρδιά μου με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμή ενδεχομένως να πάθω έμφραγμα. Μέχρι στιγμής, μετά απο ΠΟΛΛΗ ανάγνωση και ενημέρωση και μετά απο ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ γιατρούς, αυτό που με ησύχαζε είναι οτι αυτό που παθαίνω δεν θα με σκοτώσει, απλά θα με ταλαιπωρήσει. 
Δεν θα με αναλάβει ο ίδιος αλλά με σύστησε σε ψυχοθεραπευτή που ειδικεύεται στο brief psychotherapy (δεν το είχα ξανακουσει) το οποίο είναι έντονη παρεμβατική ψυχοθεραπεία, επώδυνη πολλές φορές αλλά με πολύ καλά και γρήγορα αποτελέσματα. Δεν ενδείκνυται για όλους ακροβώς επειδή είναι πιεστικό το πρόγραμμα. Υποβάλλεται ο ενδιαφερόμενος σε τεστ το οποίο θα δείξει αν θα το αντέξει.
Αυτά εν ολίγοις.
Απόψεις; Έχει ακούσει κανείς για το brief psychotherapy;

----------


## Blue9791

> Πάντως, υπάρχει υψηλής ποιότητας ιχθυέλαιο Omega 3 Fish 1000mg (EPA 180mg, DHA 120mg) 
> και απαλλαγμένο από διοξίνες και ρύπους σε 90 κάψουλες και στα *20ευρώ*!
> Κι εκτός των άλλων βοηθάει στις αρτηρίες, την καρδιά, δέρμα, όπως αναφέρθηκε τον εγκέφαλο και
> το σημαντικό στις *εύκαμπτες αρθρώσεις*. Συμφωνώ, ότι βλέπεις βελτίωση
> μετά από διάστημα 4-5 μηνών. :)


Και που το βρίσκεις αυτό; Είναι το γνωστο μουρουνέλαιο;

----------


## μαρκελα

> Και που το βρίσκεις αυτό; Είναι το γνωστο μουρουνέλαιο;


πάντα σε φαρμακεία ή καταστήματα υγιεινής διατροφής! Όχι δεν το γνωστό μουρουνέλαιο!
Και για να καταλάβεις την διαφορά ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω λινκ:

http://www.bio-omega3.eu/OMEGA3_art.htm

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα και σήμερα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους.
Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι καλά και χωρίς ενοχλήσεις και πολύ χαίρομαι γι'αυτό.
Είμαι σε δίλλημα βέβαια σχετικά με την ψυχοθεραπεία και το είδος που θα επιλέξω. Δηλαδή η βραχεία ψυχοθεραπεία μου φάνηκε γοητευτική μεν και λόγω της παρεμβατικότητάς της και λόγω των πολύ καλών αποτελεσμάτων (έτσι λένε, δεν ξέρω) απο την άλλη επειδή ακριβώς δεν γνωρίζω περί τίνος πρόκειται δεν θέλω να πειραματιστώ με κίνδυνο να έχω άσχημα αποτελέσματα. 
Έχω ήδη αποφασίσει να το κοντρολάρω διατροφικά και με ισορροπημένο τρόπο ζωής αλλά πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να χρειαστώ και βοηθεια ειδικού.
Θα το μελετήσω.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα. Να αναφέρω και κάτι άλλο απαράδεκτο απο την επίσκεψή μου στο γιατρό και μετά θα συνεχίσω το "ημερολόγιό" μου.
Όταν εξήγησα την οικογενειακή μου κατάσταση (χωρισμένοι γονείς, ζω με γιαγιά και θείο με ειδικές ανάγκες, θάνατος μητέρας), η αντίδρασή του ήταν "μα αυτό που ζείς είναι δραματικό! είναι κανονικό δράμα!". Πως δεν μου έδωσε και τα ξυραφάκια στο χέρι... Κάποιοι άνθρωποι ρε παιδί μου δεν σκέφτονται. Μπορεί εγω να είχα πιάσει πάτο. Μπορεί να μην άντεχα αυτή την κουβέντα. Ξέρει οτι πηγα εκεί λόγω πανικών, άρα είμαι ευάλωτη γενικά. Πως λες στον άλλον οτι "απορώ πως την παλεύεις με τη ζωή σου!"; Και δεν κάνω την στρουθοκάμηλο. Ξέρω οτι οι συνθήκες είναι άσχημες αλλά είναι οι άσχημες συνθήκες της δικής μου ζωής τις οποίες προσπαθώ να εξομαλύνω. Τέλος πάντων.
Το report του 24ωρου έχει ως εξής. Δεν είμαι πολύ στα καλά μου αλλά μάλλον οφείλεται στο οτι περιμένω περίοδο και στην πανσέληνο η οποία αποδεδειγμένα με επηρεάζει. Νυστάζω πάρα πολύ και αισθάνομαι συνέχεια κουρασμένη παρότι κοιμάμαι 8ωρο (περίπου). Συνεχίζω να προσέχω τη διατροφή μου και μου λείπει αφόρητα ένας καφές (κοντεύει μήνας χωρίς καφέ). Τσακώθηκα άσχημα με τη γιαγιά μου η οποία είναι το αντίθετο απο αυτό που φανταζόμαστε όταν ακούμε γιαγιά 79 ετών. Είναι αυταρχική, δεσποτική, ευνουχιστική, απόλυτη και γενικά είναι χαρούμενη μόνο οταν όλα γίνονται όπως εκείνη θέλει. Η αφορμή ήταν το οτι πήγα τον γάτο στο γιατρό (έχει μύκητες) και θεώρησε παράλογο να πηγαίνω το ζωο στο γιατρο και να ξοδεύω χρήματα. Η δική μου απάντηση έπρεπε να είναι "δικα μου τα λεφτα, δικός μου ο γατος, κανε δουλεια σου". Ανταυτού όμως ήμουν απολογητική και συγκαταβατική. Προσπάθησα να την πείσω οτι είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γίνει για την υγεία όλων μας. Και βέβαια όσο με εβλεπε ελαστική, τοσο γκρίνιαζε και εκανε επίθεση. Αυτό βέβαια δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει και φυσικά με επηρεάζει πολύ γιατι είμαι 33 ετων και αισθάνομαι οτι πρέπει να κάνω αυτά που εγκρίνει η γιαγια. Πολλες φορές της έχω επιτεθεί και έχω βάλει φωνη για να ισιώσουν τα πράγματα και η αντίδραση της είναι τα μούτρα. Μπορεί να κάνει και μια εβδομάδα να μου μιλήσει. Και αν κάτι δεν αντέχω είναι τα μούτρα. Ο λόγος που δεν κάνω φασαρία είναι γιατι θεωρώ οτι ακριβώς επειδή είναι μεγάλη και έχει περάσει και δύσκολα στη ζωή της, πρέπει να δείχνω έναν σεβασμό παραπάνω. Αλλά είμαι ήδη πολύ ανεκτική και τα όρια έχουν ξεπεραστεί προ πολλού. Προσπαθώ να κρατήσω ισορροπίες αλλά προσπαθώ μόνη μου. Εκείνη δεν είναι σε θέση. Και δεν περιμένω φυσικά να αλλάξει τίποτα. Η δική μου στάση πρέπει να αλλάξει και ας γίνω "κακια". Δεν αντέχω αλλη πίεση όπως. Κουμάντο δεν θα δεχθώ απο κανέναν πλέον. Ήμουν πολύ ευκολη στο κουμαντάρισμα. Και τα είδα τα αποτελέσματα. Η ζωή μου είναι ιερή και είναι δική μου.

----------


## μαρκελα

Καλημέρα Μπλου,
πάντως αντιμετωπίζεις πλέον κατάματα την πραγματικότητα κι αντικειμενικά! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχεις μπει σε διαδικασία διεκδίκησης των θέλω σου!
Πολύ σημαντικό αυτό και μπράβο! Η όποια στάση του γιατρού πάντως ανεξάρτητα του πως την βλέπεις εσύ φαίνεται ότι βοηθάει, γιατί δουλεύεις
και στο ασυνείδητο τα θέματά σου! Εξ άλλου από μέσα σου χρειάζεται ν' αντλήσεις δύναμη για να προχωρήσεις! Κι εσύ πεισμώνεις κι αυτό είναι καλό!

----------


## Blue9791

Γεια σου Μαρκέλα,
Ίσως το πείσμα να είναι το μόνο καλό που βγαίνει απο όλη αυτή την ιστορία. Το θέμα είναι οτι πολλές φορές με κουράζει. Δεν έχεις ιδέα πόσο έχω ανάγκη την ηρεμία.
Το οξύμορο είναι οτι για να την αποκτήσω την ηρεμία πρέπει να την διεκδικήσω βίαια. Τελεσιγραφικά.
Είμαι πολύ ήπιος άνθρωπος και είναι τρελή υπέρβαση για μένα. Αλλά για άλλη μια φορά δεν έχω επιλογή απο το να παίξω το παιχνίδι της επιβίωσης του ισχυροτέρου.
Καλή τύχη να'χουμε εμείς οι ξενέρωτοι και πραείς!

----------


## μαρκελα

Μπλού, 
πανικός λοιπόν που είν' ουσιαστικά αποφυγή της τραγικής μας πραγματικότητας σε μια 
κατάσταση ανυπόστατη, με πολύ κι υπερβολικό άγχος! Μ' άλλα λόγια έντονος φόβος για κάτι χωρίς
αντίκρισμα! Αν αντιμετωπίσεις την καθημερινότητα έτσι ώστε εσύ να περνάς καλά δεν θάχεις
λόγους να φοβάσαι. Ψάξε αίτια πίσω από το κάθε τι που γίνεται πρόβλημα και τότε οι φόβοι
σαν άλλα φαντάσματα εξαφανίζονται. Χρειάζεται να μάθεις πως να χαίρεσαι μέσα από δραστηριότητες,
ν' αλλάζεις την χημεία σου, για να μην βρίσκει πρόσφορο έδαφος ο κάθε πανικός να σε καθηλώνει!

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα/καλησπέρα και πάλι σε όλους.
Παρατήρηση: Προ δέκα περίπου ημερών ενω έπαιρνα ένα εφεξορ 75αρι μέρα παρά μέρα, λόγω της έξαρσης των πανικών άρχισα να το παίρνω κάθε μέρα μέχρι να ισιώσω λίγο. 
Παρατήρησα λοιπόν τα εξής. Ενω έχουν συμβεί πράγματα που υπο άλλες συνθήκες θα με έβγαζαν εκτός εαυτού, δεν νευρίασα επαρκώς. Δηλαδή, το μυαλό έλεγε οτι αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι απαράδεκτο και πρέπει να αντιδράσω αλλά το σώμα μου ήταν σε γενικές γραμμές χαλαρό. Επειδή όμως κατάλαβα την παγίδα, αντέδρασα ούτως ή άλλως αν και πιο υποτονικά απο άλλες φορές. Δεν λεω οτι παλιότερα έκανα 2 καβγάδες την ημέρα. Πάντα τους απέφευγα, απο παιδάκι. Είναι δηλαδή ίδιον του χαρακτήρα μου να αποφεύγω εντάσεις. Παρ'ολα αυτά θύμωσα με τον εαυτό μου που δεν θύμωσα (!). Θα πεί κανεις οτι το ψειρίζω πολύ το θέμα. Μπορεί και να είναι αλήθεια, αν όμως δεν το ψειρίσω, πως θα καταλάβω τι με ενοχλεί και σε ποιο βαθμο;
Γενικώς πανικούς δεν έχω, ουτε εξάρσεις άγχους. Καλό αυτό. Ψάχνω χαρά σε όλα... Και αυτό θα πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι. Δημιουργώ "συνήθειες" που με ανακουφίζουν (όπως το να γράφω εδω). Το περίεργο είναι ότι όταν θέλεις να βρεις ευχαρίστηση κάπου, τη βρίσκεις. Είναι δύσκολη διαδικασία αλλά έχει αποτέλεσμα. Χθές ας πουμε βρήκα πολυ διασκεδαστική τη διαδικασία πουδραρίσματος του γατούλη (έχει μύκητες) και γέλασα πολυ που έγινε σαν κουραμπιές. Σήμερα θα μαζευτούμε στο σπίτι της κοπέλας μου για φαγητό (η ίδια ιστορία που πριν δέκα μέρες με τρόμαζε!!) και είμαι πολυ ενθουσιασμένη. Είναι τέτοια τα ωράρια και τα τρεξίματα όλων μας που δεν μαζευόμαστε πια όπως παλια. Την Κυριακή μαζευτήκαμε στο δικό μου σπίτι και παίξαμε μπιρίμπα. Τί ωραίες στιγμές... Την ερχόμενη Κυριακή θα πάμε για μπανάκι (αν δεν βρέχει) αν και είναι μαγικό το μπανιο στη βροχή! Είναι πολυ ωραία η ζωή ρε παιδιά! Καμια φορά σκέφτομαι οτι οι πανικοί μου είναι a blessing in diguise (ή όπως και να γράφεται).Αν ήμουν συνέχεια καλά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα θα μπορούσα να τα εκτιμήσω όλα αυτά ή θα γκρίνιαζα που δεν έχω περισσότερα; Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω...

----------


## aggelikoula89

ειλικρινα το μνμ σου μου δινει δυναμη μπραβο σου συνεχισε ετσι....τπτ ν μην χαλασει την γαληνη που νιωθει η ψυχη σου!!!!γιατι για μας που εχουμε κρισεις πανικου η εντονο αγχος οταν νιωθουμε καλα νιωουμε γαληνη!!!να πας με την κοπελα και την παρεα σου ν περασεις τελεια και ν μην σκεφτεσαι τπτ!!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Μου αρέσεις με τη νέα οπτική πήρα κόκκινα γυαλιά κι όλα γύρω σινεμά τα βλέπω...Δε λέω να τα φοράμε πάντα, αλλά τα ρημάδια τα έχουμε μεγάλη ανάγκη μερικές φορές. Θα ξεκουραστεί η ψυχολογία σου μετά από την τρικυμία, την ανακούφισή σου σχεδόν μπορώ να τη γευτώ! (άλλη φορά να βάζεις περισσότερο αλατοπίπερο) λολ
Αυτή η διαπραγμάτευση με την ύπαρξη των πανικών στη ζωή σου, άνετα θα το ονόμαζα ένα είδος αναπλαισίωσης, μπράβο σου!

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρες μεσα απο τα κόκκινα γυαλιά μου :)
Αυτή η αναμονή της περιόδου καθόλου καλό δεν μου κάνει... Ρετάλι με κάνει. Ούτε ο Κασιδιάρης (φτού) μου κάνει καλό. Ούτε η Κανέλλη μου κάνει καλό που δεν του έδωσε την εφημερίδα να τη φάει άρθρο - άρθρο. Στο σημείο αυτό να στείλω την καλημέρα μου στο 7%.
Τελικά μάθαμε τίποτα για το brief psychotherapy; Δεν έβγαλα άκρη ακόμα.
Να βρεθούμε βρε παιδιά εδω το παρεάκι για κανένα καφε.

----------


## lidia-marina

geia sas nomizw oti to anxos einai paaixnidi tou mualou mas kai twn sunthinkwn pou pername auth thn epoxh.pa9enw krish anxous ka9e 1 mhna akrivos krish anxous exw tromerous ponous sto sstomaxi moy moudiazw sto kefali m kai esx9anomai oti den mporw na kouni9w kai trexei h muth mou aima.to patheno apo deutera gumnasioy

----------


## geko

> Ναι Ναι και ας μην χάνουμε χρόνο! Ακόμα και διάθεση να μην υπάρχει , τρώγοντας έρχεται η όρεξη!
> Και επαναλαμβάνω: δεν είναι απαραίτητος κάποιος παρτενέρ! Δεν μπορώ και να χρησιμποιήσω το γνωστό ρητό εδω...
> Το σουκου λοιπον ύπνος, σεξ και ηλιοθεραπεία (το φως βοηθάει στην παραγωγή σεροτονίνης).


Ενδιαφέρουσα συμβουλή...!

Είμαι γενικά και εγώ σε δύσκολη φάση. Νιώθω μια μόνιμη ένταση, κοιμάμαι ελάχιστα, ταχυπαλμία, γρήγορη ανάσα και συνεχή πάλη για να μην οδηγήσει αυτό σε πανικό. Λίγες στιγμές ηρεμώ τελείως. Θα μου πεις ας οδηγήσει σε πανικό, ο πανικός δεν σκοτώνει, fear of fear είναι αυτό... Ναι άλλα το συναίσθημα της απόγνωσης και του αβοήθητου που νιώθεις που το βάζεις;
Και σε ποιον να μιλήσεις (εκτός από τον ειδικό που πήγα χθες πρώτη φορά). Οι περισσότεροι το παρεξηγούν, το εκλαμβάνουν σαν ένδειξη αδυναμίας, τρέλας κτλ... 

Τέλος πάντων... Θα δοκιμάσω τη μέθοδο σου και ελπίζω να μου πάρει λίγο το μυαλό απο αυτό το πράγμα...

----------


## geko

> Ναι Ναι και ας μην χάνουμε χρόνο! Ακόμα και διάθεση να μην υπάρχει , τρώγοντας έρχεται η όρεξη!
> Και επαναλαμβάνω: δεν είναι απαραίτητος κάποιος παρτενέρ! Δεν μπορώ και να χρησιμποιήσω το γνωστό ρητό εδω...
> Το σουκου λοιπον ύπνος, σεξ και ηλιοθεραπεία (το φως βοηθάει στην παραγωγή σεροτονίνης).


Ενδιαφέρουσα συμβουλή...!

Είμαι γενικά και εγώ σε δύσκολη φάση. Νιώθω μια μόνιμη ένταση, κοιμάμαι ελάχιστα, ταχυπαλμία, γρήγορη ανάσα και συνεχή πάλη για να μην οδηγήσει αυτό σε πανικό. Λίγες στιγμές ηρεμώ τελείως. Θα μου πεις ας οδηγήσει σε πανικό, ο πανικός δεν σκοτώνει, fear of fear είναι αυτό... Ναι άλλα το συναίσθημα της απόγνωσης και του αβοήθητου που νιώθεις που το βάζεις;
Και σε ποιον να μιλήσεις (εκτός από τον ειδικό που πήγα χθες πρώτη φορά). Οι περισσότεροι το παρεξηγούν, το εκλαμβάνουν σαν ένδειξη αδυναμίας, τρέλας κτλ... 

Τέσπα... Θα δοκιμάσω τη μέθοδο σου και ελπίζω να μου πάρει λίγο το μυαλό απο αυτό το πράγμα...

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα! Άκου τώρα μ@λ@κί@... Έχω ψιλοαγχωθεί για την Κυριακή! Έλεος πια! Είναι τουλάχιστον γελοίο και γελάω με τον εαυτό μου! Είναι σαν να είμαι 2 άνθρωποι ή μάλλον είναι σαν να είμαι εγω και μέρος του μυαλού μου. Εγω η ενθουσιασμένη "μπανάκι επιτέλους! ηλιοθεραπεία! αντιλιακά! ταβλάκι!" και το μυαλό μου "και αν πάθεις κρίση πανικού; και αν χαλάσεις την παρέα; και αν; και αν;". Είσαι εκεί διάολε αλλά είμαι και εγω εδω. Και πολύ θα ζηλεύεις όταν θα περνάω καλά και θα σε εχω γραμμένο! Ακόμα και δίπλα μου να κάτσεις εγω θα σε γράφω. 
Τώρα στο πρακτικό του θέματος... Επειδή ο έρωτας παχαίνει, πηρα 15 κιλά σε 2 χρόνια... πως θα βάλω μαγιώ;;; Ασε που έχω μόνο μπικίνι! Θέλω άλλο ενα μαγιω για την κοιλιά μου... Και τέλος ο εφιάλτης... δεν μου περισσέψανε αυτό το μήνα για αποτρίχωση που σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να ξυριστώ. Δεν εχω χειρότερο... 
Θα χρειαστώ 2-3 ξυραφάκια για το ενα πόδι μόνο. Αισθάνομαι ευτυχής που το πρόβλημά μου είναι το ξύρισμα! Ε και αρκετά με ανέχτηκε η Ε. με την αρκουδότριχα! Θα είναι σαν επετειακό δώρο :)
Επιμένω στο να πάμε για καφέ παιδάκια!

----------


## Blue9791

Και κάτι άλλο... τι χρώμα να βάψω νύχια; Τί είναι αρκετά θαλασσινο;

----------


## RainAndWind

Το σουκού αυτό είναι νύχια Ουράνιο Τόξο. Το κάθε ένα άλλο χρώμα. Αλλά πού θα βρω τόσα μανόν? λολ
Γέλασα πολύ με την αρκουδότριχα, εντάξει, δε χρειάζεται να είσαι τέλεια πάντα για να σ'αγαπάνε. Ούτε υγιής πάντα εξάλλου. Αν ήταν να αγαπιόμασταν μόνο στις τέλειες μας φάσεις, τότε σου λέω ότι εγώ παρθένα με τη βούλα θα ήμουν ακόμη, χαχαα. Όλες έχουμε δυο ανθρώπους μέσα στο μυαλό μας και καθόλου τυχαία, ολόκληρος πολιτισμός δε μας έχει αφήσει ποτέ ήσυχες και ελεύθερες. Οπότε. Αν ξέρεις τον όρο εσωτερίκευση, θα δεις τι έχουμε και μεις εσωτερικεύσει από τόσο μισογυνισμό γύρω μας. Πολύ πράμα! Μη μπαίνεις μόνο σε συγκρισιακές καταστάσεις και επεξεργασίες, που είναι ζόρικο όμως και σε καταλαβαίνω. Έχουμε φάει βία από χιλιάδες μεριές. Η βία είναι και η επιταγή για συμμόρφωση και για τελειότητα και για μεταξύ μας ανταγωνισμούς, και για και για.

----------


## Blue9791

Το σουκου είναι όντως για νύχια ουράνιο τόξο (pride αυριο!) αλλά δεν έχω τόσα χρώματα :( Άσε που μάλλον θα δουλεύω και δεν θα πάω και πολυ το'χω στενοχώρια. Πολύ θα ήθλα να είμαι εκεί ειδικά φέτος λόγω έξαρσης ΧΑοτικών φαινομένων. Έχουν μοιραστεί και απειλητικά φειγ βολάν κλπ κλπ αλλά η άγνοια είναι ευλογία... Δεν έχει αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ κανείς απ'αυτους την οργή της τρανς, της νταλίκας και του αρκούδου... Πάντως είλικρινά θα το χαιρόμουν αν έπαιρναν τις κοπελιες τους (ή τα αγόρια τους) και ερχόντουσαν για να κάνουμε όλοι μαζί πάρτυ. Αυτοί χάνουν...
Μισογυνισμός... Όταν εμεις οι ίδιες πέφτουμε στη λούμπα του, τί περιμένεις; Αυτό το οτι οι γυναίκες περιποιούνται τον εαυτό τους και ντύνονται και στολίζονται όχι για τους άντρες αλλά για το ίδιο τους το φύλο είναι τόσο μα τόσο αληθινο... δεν θυμάμαι και ποιος το είπε. Ο αποκλεισμός απο μας ξεκινά. Και καταφέρνουμε χιλιάδες χρόνια να πέφτουμε στα δίχτυα του αποπροσανατολισμού, απ'όπου και αν προέρχεται. Όχι δεν καίω τα σουτιέν μου ούτε αφήνω την τρίχα κάγκελο (σήμερις έτυχε μόνο...) αλλά το χάσαμε και το μέτρο και τη στάθμη.
Εδω το χάσανε οι φουκαράδες οι σερνικοί, οι παντοδύναμοι (πρωην) και γινήκανε μετροσέξουαλ και ευνουχίστηκαν απο την έξαρση δυναμισμού των γυναικών (πως είπες;;) και δώσε μανι-πενι και δωσε ενυδατωση και δώσε κονσίλερ (διακριτικό πάντα) να μην φανούν οι κύκλοι απο το ξενύχτι (για δουλεια πάντα!). Για να μην αναφέρω καν το "σιξ πακ φιβερ" (σε απταιστα αγγλικά) και προτιμάνε να κάνουν διακοπές κατω απο το σολάριουμ παρα να βγουν στη παραλία πλαδαροι και ασπροι. Όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε μωρε... Απλά εμεις τα κορίτσια βράζουμε μερικες χιλιάδες χρόνια παραπάνω. 
Αλλά να σου πω. Αν ενα καλό έκαναν οι γονείς μου ηταν να με απενοχοποιήσουν σε σχεση με το σωμα μου. Η γύμνια ήταν πάντα φυσιολογική και ατέλειες ακόμα περισσότερο. 
Ετσι λοιπόν, όπως κάθε χρόνο, θα βγάλω όξω την κοιλίτσα μου να πάρει και χρώμα, να νιωσει κι αυτή καλοκαίρι! Και θα γουστάρω κιολας.
Θα μαζευτούμε όμως για λόγους υγείας και γιατι θέλουμε να μείνουμε όσο περισσότερα χρόνια γίνεται με τον άνθρωπο που αγαπάμε και να μην μας στείλει άκαιρα κανενα εμφραγμα. Και ο άνθρωπος που αγαπαμε θα μαζευτεί γιατι έχει κάνει κι αυτή διπλόβυζα, μη νομίζεις. 

Υ.Γ.Ξες τι μου τη δίνει πιο πολύ απ'όλα; Και αναφέρομαι στις 2 τελευταίες προτάσεις σου. Το οτι δεν το βλέπουμε το "διαίρει και βασίλευε" και ας είναι μες στα μουτρα μας.

----------


## Blue9791

Ζέστη σήμερα...
Είμαι στη δουλειά και δεν μπορώ ούτε μύγες να βαρέσω γιατι ακόμα κι αυτές βαριούνται να μπουν μεσα.
Άντε 2 ωρίτσες έμειναν ακόμα! 
Είμαι καλα :)

----------


## Blue9791

Πήγα για μπάνοι λοιπον χθες, δεν το χάρηκα και πολύ λόγω του οτι δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα στην παραλία αλλά καλό καλοκαίρι ενιγουεϊ!
Το κακό είναι οτι δεν ξεκουραστηκα καθόλου το σουκου και είμαι λίγο κουρέλι σήμερα. Δεν ήθελα με τίποτα να ξυπνήσω το πρωι... δεν ήμουν και πολύ στα καλά μου.
Βέβαια θα επαναφέρω το θέμα της περιόδου. Πάντα οταν περιμένω περίοδο είμαι πιο ευάλωτη σε άγχη και ψυχοσωματικά κλπ αλλά σε πιο ήπιο βαθμό. Δεν ξέρω αν καμια κοπελία απο δω μεσα παθαίνει το ίδιο. Μου έχει τύχει δλδ ακόμα και να έχω μια ψιλοκρίση πανικού έτσι χωρίς λόγο και την επόμενη μέρα έχω περίοδο και ισιώνω γιατι αρχίζουν τα άλλα προβληματα (πόνοι κλπ).
Σε γενικές γραμμές καλά είμαι, ακόμα σε αναζήτηση κάποιου σοβαρού ανθρώπου για να με "ψυχοθεραπεύσει".
Μου λείπει πολυ ο μεσημεριανός ύπνος...

----------


## betelgeuse

Blue ειχα ανοιξει ενα παρομοιο θεμα και εγω παλιοτερα.Η περιοδος με επηρρεαζει.Οταν περιμενω oι ιδεοληψιες μου βαρανε κοκκινο.
Μπορει να ειναι προεμμηνορρυσιακο συνδρομο.Μερικες φορες ομως ειναι και καθαρα θεμα σκεψης.Πχ εχει συνδυασει την περιοδο με τον πανικο κλπ και επηρρεαζεσαι ισως ασυνειδητα.

----------


## Blue9791

Επειδή είμαι καλά τον περισσότερο καιρό χωρίς άγχη σημαντικά και πανικούς, όταν νιώσω κάτι χτυπάνε καμπανάκια και σχεδόν ποτέ δεν το συνδέω με την περίοδο γιατι σχεδόν ποτέ δεν είμαι με το ημερολόγιο στο χέρι έτσι ωστε να πείς οτι αφού το περιμένω θα το πάθω κιολας. Νομίζω οτι απλα συμβαίνει επειδή πέφτουν οι άμυνες του οργανισμού μας. Όπως και όταν πρόκειται να αρρωστήσω με γρίπη ή κανενα κρύωμα. Ακόμα και τότε είμαι πιο ευάλωτη σε κρίσεις πανικού. Νομίζω οτι σε πολύ μεγαλο ποσοστό εξαρτάται απο το πόσο υγειές είναι το σώμα μας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μήπως έχεις συνδέσει κατά κάποιο τρόπο στη σκέψη σου "περίοδος- είμαι ευάλωτη", "ίωση- είμαι ευάλωτη" , τάδε δείνα- είμαι ευάλωτη, και περιμένεις την κρίση πανικού? Μήπως δηλαδή εσύ η ίδια με τον τρόπο σκέψης προετοιμάζεις την κρίση με αυτό το ιδεολόγημα της ευαλωτότητας? Με λίγα λόγια αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι πως ΣυνΔημιουργείς την κρίση, εφόσον συναινείς εσωτερικά με το να σε βάζεις σε πλαίσιο ευαλωτότητας σε αυτήν. Μία μου σκέψη. Καλημέρα.

----------


## Blue9791

> Μήπως έχεις συνδέσει κατά κάποιο τρόπο στη σκέψη σου "περίοδος- είμαι ευάλωτη", "ίωση- είμαι ευάλωτη" , τάδε δείνα- είμαι ευάλωτη, και περιμένεις την κρίση πανικού? Μήπως δηλαδή εσύ η ίδια με τον τρόπο σκέψης προετοιμάζεις την κρίση με αυτό το ιδεολόγημα της ευαλωτότητας? Με λίγα λόγια αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι πως ΣυνΔημιουργείς την κρίση, εφόσον συναινείς εσωτερικά με το να σε βάζεις σε πλαίσιο ευαλωτότητας σε αυτήν. Μία μου σκέψη. Καλημέρα.



Καλημέρα!
Μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο... Μπορεί να προετοιμάζω τον εαυτό μου για κάτι τέτοιο. Με βολεύει κιολας απο την άποψη οτι το ρίχνω μάλλον στο οτι έχουν πέσει οι άμυνές μου άρα οι πανικοί ή η κακή διαθεση είναι φυσιολογικές αντιδράσεις και αναμενόμενες. Τωρα που το σκέφτομαι με καθησυχάζει. Δηλαδή προτιμώ να έχω "λόγο" απο το να συμβαίνουν εν αιθρία. 
Αδιαθέτησα πάντως (έτσι σε περίπτωση που το είχε κανείς αγωνία) και αν και πονεμένη, αισθάνομαι καλύτερα.
Με τη ζέστη δεν την παλεύω καθόλου.

----------


## Blue9791

Πιστή στο ραντεβού μου!
Σήμερα δεν είναι απο τις καλές μου μέρες. Ούτε η νύχτα ήταν καλή. Ξύπνησα στις 2 με πολύ έντονη ζαλάδα και πάλι στις 8 με ζαλάδα και ένα ακαθόριστο άγχος. 
Ακόμα και τώρα δε με λές ήρεμη. Έχω μια γενική ταραχή. Προσπαθώ να εντοπίσω την αιτία αλλά είναι ασαφής. Είναι λίγο απ'ολα. 
Ο Φρόυντ λέει οτι πίσω απο τις κρίσεις πανικού κρύβεται ο φόβος θανάτου, είτε του δικού μας είτε των δικών μας.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μόνο αυτό αλλά σίγουρα εχω φοβο θανάτου (καραμπινάτο). Το θέμα είναι μην γίνει φόβος ζωής γιατι εκεί την πατήσαμε άσχημα!
Έπεσα σήμερα αρκετά λόγω όλου αυτού και ξενερώνω όταν πέφτω... Καμιά φορά λέω οτι έχω θράσσος να γράφω στα νήματα άλλων λόγια που βαθειά τα πιστευω (αλήθεια) και ενα σκαμπανεύασμά μου να με ρίχνει. Καλά δεν είμαι και χάλια απλά είμαι πιο σκεπτική σήμερα. Γεμάτη απορίες και "γιατί", οχι ρητορικά και μοιρολατρικά, επι της ουσίας ερωτήματα. Αλλά και πάλι λεω μήπως πολύ τα ψειρίζω; 
Ας κάνω οτι δεν ακουω λοιπόν.

----------


## gossamer

Blue .... γεια σου. και εγω μια απο τα ιδια σημερα... φοβος για ολα... πως θα κοιμηθω γιατι εχω καουρα ..
Γιατι εκεινο.. γιατι σε μενα??

Ποτε θα σταματησουνε οι ερωτησεις αραγε?

----------


## gossamer

> Αλλά και πάλι λεω μήπως πολύ τα ψειρίζω; 
> Ας κάνω οτι δεν ακουω λοιπόν.



Λες να το καταφερουμε ποτε??? πολυ καλο αυτο που εγραψες. που δινει θαρρος και μενα σημερα. περναω χαλια μερα

----------


## Blue9791

Κάνε το κορόιδο...δεν θα δει φως και θα φύγει.
Φυσικά και θα τα καταφέρουμε :)
Είπαμε! Ή εμείς ή αυτό.
Δεν εχουμε επιλογή όσο χάλια και να είμαστε.

----------


## fragile

μπλου δυο πραγματα εχω να πω :

1)oτι παρα τις "αδυναμιες" σου, εισαι πολυ δυνατη, αισιοδοξη και συγκροτημενη κοπελα!!!
(και ευφυης επισης :))

2)συνεχισε να μας μιλας!!!
δεν ξερεις ποση δυναμη εχω αντλησει απο τα λογια σου!!!
λενε πως αυτος που μπορει να σε βοηθησει να σηκωθεις οταν εισαι πεσμενος, ειναι αυτος που ξερει πως ειναι να εισαι κατω...
και νομιζω πως αυτο το γνωμικο εχει πολυ ζουμι και επαληθευεται σε τουτο το σωτηριο φορουμ!!!

υ.γ. αυτο με το καρδιοχτυπι και το απροσδιοριστο αγχος μολις ξυπναω, το εχω και γω.
δεν ξερω που οφειλεται (δεν πολυπιστευω τις φρουδικες αντιληψεις), αλλα ξερω ποσο βασανιστικο ειναι.
αλλα οπως μου εχεις πει κ συ στο νημα μου "ολα τα δυσκολα ειναι προσωρινα"..."ολα περνανε".
οπως διαβασα και σε ενα αλλο θρεντ "ολα αλλαζουν εκτος απο το θανατο"!!!!

συνεχισε γερα κοπελια!!!!:)

----------


## Blue9791

> μπλου δυο πραγματα εχω να πω :
> 
> 1)oτι παρα τις "αδυναμιες" σου, εισαι πολυ δυνατη, αισιοδοξη και συγκροτημενη κοπελα!!!
> (και ευφυης επισης :))
> 
> 2)συνεχισε να μας μιλας!!!
> δεν ξερεις ποση δυναμη εχω αντλησει απο τα λογια σου!!!
> λενε πως αυτος που μπορει να σε βοηθησει να σηκωθεις οταν εισαι πεσμενος, ειναι αυτος που ξερει πως ειναι να εισαι κατω...
> και νομιζω πως αυτο το γνωμικο εχει πολυ ζουμι και επαληθευεται σε τουτο το σωτηριο φορουμ!!!
> ...


Με συγκινείς και εσυ και όλοι όσοι έχουν γράψει στο νήμα αυτό :)
Ξέρεις, το οτι συνεχίζω και μιλάω (και δεν το βουλώνω!) είναι γιατι αφενός μου κάνει πολύ καλό και αφετέρου το χρωστάω στο φόρουμ αυτό.
Προ ετων, πάλι σε κακή κατάσταση, είχα βρεί καταφύγιο εδω. Μόλις συνήλθα το ξέχασα και το φόρουμ και όσους μου είχαν πει εναν λόγο που με κράτησε.
Πάντα με "έτρωγε" αυτό αλλά ποτε δεν έβρισκα χρόνο (βαριόμουν για την ακρίβεια) να μπω και να δω τι παίζει.
Τώρα όμως το οφείλω στον κόσμο του φόρουμ που είναι κόσμος πονεμένος, τρομαγμένος, επελπισμένος και χίλια δυο άλλα όπως ήμουν και εγω και είμαι ακόμα κατα καιρούς. Πραγματικά, όση στήριξη και αν έχω στον "εξω κόσμο" αν δεν ήταν τα παιδια του φόρουμ στο ατέλειωτο δεκάωρο στη δουλειά, δεν ξέρω πως θα την πάλευα.
Ακόμα και σήμερα που απο το πρωι ξεκίνησε άσχημα η μέρα, η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν να μπω να γράψω. 
Δεν αξίζει σε κανέναν μας αυτό που περνάμε και την αδικία δεν την θέλω.
Αν λεω δυο πράγματα που μπορεί να μαλακώσουν τη στιγμή κάποιου, χαρά μου και τιμή μου. Σίγουρα τα λόγια όλων των παιδιών μαλάκωσαν χιλιάδες στιγμές δικές μου.
Πολυτιμότερα απο οποιονδήποτε ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο, ψυχο-πες το οπως θες.
Δεν είμαι πια τρομοκρατημένη. Κούραση μου βγαίνει και μερικές φορές απογοήτευση όταν δεν είμαι πολυ καλά. Αλλά ποτέ δεν ήμουν πεσιμίστρια και δεν ειναι καιρός να γίνω τώρα. Όταν δεν είμαι καλά, περιμένω. Μετά κατι γίνεται και συνέρχομαι. Όντως όλα τα άσχημα κρατάνε λίγο κι ας φαίνεται οτι μας έκατσαν στην πλάτη για πάντα.
Σήμερα εχω και τα νευρα μου. Όλα με ενοχλούν. Καλο αυτό! Σημάδι οτι έχω νευρα και λειτουργούν :)

----------


## gossamer

Εγω πάλι νιώθω μία πλήρης απογοήτευση .. Οι δικοί μου λένε οτι παραιτούμαι εύκολα... Μάλλον ισχύει. Αλλα μέσα την μαυρίλα τι καλο να δεις;;;;

----------


## Blue9791

Η παραίτηση όντως σε πάει πίσω. Και εγω αυτό έκανα για πολλά χρόνια. Μόνο η επιμονή και η έκθεση σε όσα σε φοβίζουν μπορεί να έχει αποτέλεσμα.
Ακόμα και μες στη μαυρίλα, την πλήρη απογοήτευση, τη φάση "δεν θέλω να μιλάω και να βλέπω κανέναν" πρέπει να βρείς τη δύναμη να κάνεις πράγματα.
Όχι μόνο για να ξεχαστείς αλλά κυρίως για να βεβαιωθείς οτι μπορείς να τα κάνεις.
Προσπάθησε να κάνεις πράγματα που πριν σε ευχαριστουσαν. Ή ακόμα να κάνεις ενα μεγαααααλο απολαυστικό μπάνιο. Θα αλλάξει αμέσως η διάθεσή σου.
Ασχολήσου με τον εαυτό σου. Βάψε τα νύχια σου, δεν ξέρω, οτι εσυ νομίζεις.
Μην μένεις αδρανής όμως γιατι οι μαυρες σκέψεις θα βρουν έδαφος και θα αλωνίζουν. Μπλόκαρέ το μαυρο συννεφο.
Δεν είναι ευκολα όλα αυτά ουτε γίνονται απο τη μια στιγμη στην άλλη.
Προ ετων, σε μια μεγαλη πτώση μου είχα να κάνω μπανιο 2 εβδομάδες. Δεν είχα διάθεση. Και να φανταστείς οτι χωρις μπανιο καθημερινο (τωρα το καλοκαιρι όσες φορες μπορω!) αισθάνομαι άρρωστη.
Για να έχεις έργο, πρέπει να καταναλώσεις ενέργεια.
Θέλει κότσια και πείσμα και το έχεις. Είσαι και μικρή και αυτό το κάνει πιο εύκολο.

----------


## Blue9791

Οχι που δεν θα ερχόμουν και σήμερα επίσκεψη!
Αν εξαιρέσουμε το πιάσιμο στο σβέρκο (αγαπαω τα 4 μαξιλάρια μου) και τα νεύρα (ενα απο τα τιμήματα του να είμαι γυναίκα), όλα καλά σήμερα.
Βαριέμαι βέβαια οικτρά στη δουλειά αλλά όλο και κάτι κάνω για να περάσει η ώρα.
Εχω ξαναπεί οτι μου λείπει ο μεσημεριανός ύπνος ε; 
Θέλω να κάνω παραλαθαλάσιες διακοπές για ενα μήνα, τουλάχιστον! Δεν με βλέπω... άντε κανενα τριήμερο :(
Ιν λαβ και όλα είναι ομορφότερα :)

----------


## fragile

> Οχι που δεν θα ερχόμουν και σήμερα επίσκεψη!
> Αν εξαιρέσουμε το πιάσιμο στο σβέρκο (αγαπαω τα 4 μαξιλάρια μου) και τα νεύρα (ενα απο τα τιμήματα του να είμαι γυναίκα), όλα καλά σήμερα.
> Βαριέμαι βέβαια οικτρά στη δουλειά αλλά όλο και κάτι κάνω για να περάσει η ώρα.
> Εχω ξαναπεί οτι μου λείπει ο μεσημεριανός ύπνος ε; 
> Θέλω να κάνω παραλαθαλάσιες διακοπές για ενα μήνα, τουλάχιστον! Δεν με βλέπω... άντε κανενα τριήμερο :(
> Ιν λαβ και όλα είναι ομορφότερα :)


και το τριημερακι μια χαρα ειναι!!!
(αλλοι δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα ουτε για μονοημερη αποδραση)
και το οτι εισαι ιν λαβ ακομα πιο υπεροχο!!!
(αλλοι ειναι "μπουκαλες" :P)

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρες!
Καλό και το τριημεράκι και ακόμα καλυτερο το ιν λαβ, δεν παραπονιέμαι :)
Το χάνουμε το μπανάκι την Κυριακή αλλά και πάλι δεν πειράζει, όλο και κάτι θα βρούμε να κάνουμε! 
Λεω να ψηφίσω κατα το απογευματάκι και μετά για καφέ.
Ωραία μέρα η σημερινή (όπως και όλες οι υπόλοιπες, άλλο που εμείς τις κάνουμε δύσκολες). Γεμάτη μέρα! Με τη ζέστη της, τον αέρα της, το τρέξιμό της, κομπλέ!
Επιμένω και θα το λέω μέχρι να γίνω βαρετή, πρέπει να κανονίσουμε καφε εμείς εδω του φόρουμ. Να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις, νευρώσεις, συνταγογραφησεις, τέτοια.
Και οι αγοραφοβικοί να μην αγχωθούν. Ερχομαι και τους παίρνω απο οπου είναι. Και ντιλίβερι κάνουμε (εντος Αττικής αν είναι εύκολο).
Κέφια το μαγαζί σήμερα! Φτου φτου φτου!

----------


## RainAndWind

Φτου! (να μάθεις να μην επιτρέπεις τις ροχάλες στο θρεντ σου!)
Κι εσύ τέσσερα μαξιλάρια? Μ'έφαγες, εγώ στα τρία ξέμεινα. Από διακοπές, εσύ και κάτι εκατομμύρια άλλες το ίδιο, σου λέω ξεπατικωσούρα παιδί μου.
Τι κάνεις στη δουλειά για να περνάει η ώρα? Εκτός των κλασικών, διάβασμα, στρίφωμα, καρίκωμα, βελονάκι, τσόντες στο ίντερνετ, τώρα και φωτογραφία! Ποιος μας πιάνει λέμε!

----------


## Blue9791

> Φτου! (να μάθεις να μην επιτρέπεις τις ροχάλες στο θρεντ σου!)
> Κι εσύ τέσσερα μαξιλάρια? Μ'έφαγες, εγώ στα τρία ξέμεινα. Από διακοπές, εσύ και κάτι εκατομμύρια άλλες το ίδιο, σου λέω ξεπατικωσούρα παιδί μου.
> Τι κάνεις στη δουλειά για να περνάει η ώρα? Εκτός των κλασικών, διάβασμα, στρίφωμα, καρίκωμα, βελονάκι, τσόντες στο ίντερνετ, τώρα και φωτογραφία! Ποιος μας πιάνει λέμε!


Σε πληροφορώ οτι έχω ήδη πάρει 32 μάστερ σε όλα όσα ανέφερες και πάω για το 31ο στο κοπανέλι.
Κυρίως ενισχύω την κινηματογραφική μου παιδεία. 
Το youtube το τερμάτισα. 2 φορές.
Επίσης κάνω θράυση. Χθές μου έκανε πρόταση γάμου (λευκού, για τα χαρτιά) ενας Αλγερινός 5 χρόνια μικρότερός μου και ωραίο παλικάρι. Με θέλει λέει αλλά δεν θέλω να με δεσμεύσει με γάμο αληθινόνε. Μόνο μουσαντένιο. Εχω και τα τυχερά μου!!
Έξαλλη η "έτσι". Και τι να του πώ του ανθρώπου; Δε μ'αφήνει η κυρά; Θα φάει το Κοράνι του απο το σόκ. Του'πα κι εγω οτι δε μ'αφήνει ο αρρεβωνιάρης μου... δεν παίζουνε με τον λιθοβολισμό.
Να'δινε και καμια καμήλα να το συζητήσω. 2 ψωροχιλιάρικα δίνει. Για ενα κομμάτι ψωμί να ξεπουληθώ; 
Εδω που λες... με τις ταινιες μου και τους μετανάστες μου, ψιλοπερνάει η ώρα.
Έχει λυσσάξει και ο αφεντικός μου..."παρτονε είναι καλο παιδί, βασίλισσα θα σ'εχει, μη κοιτάς εδω που δεν έχει μία, είναι νεος θα δουλέψει και στ'αλγέρι έχει περιουσία!".
Δράμα ζω.
Βλέπω και σειρές. House MD fanatic!
Το διάβασμα έχω αφήσει πίσω αλλά έτσι κάνω...το αφήνω λίγο και μετά με ξαναπιάνει η μονομανία της ανάγνωσης.
Καπως έτσι λοιπον περνάει η ώρα, άλλες φορές γρήγορα και άλλες βασανιστικά αργά!

----------


## RainAndWind

αχαχαα, πέθανα!

----------


## Blue9791

> αχαχαα, πέθανα!



Έπρεπε να είσαι απο μια μεριά αυτά που λέω να τα βλέπεις...
Για σήμερα έχω να πώ οτι ακόμα και οι μύγες έχουν κάτι καλύτερο να κάνουν απο το να μπουν εδω για να τις χτυπήσω.
Μέχρι οι μύγες είναι busy.

----------


## Blue9791

Γεια μας! 
Δεν δουλευα σήμερα και ήταν φασινα day. Και pet day. Μπάνια, ψώνια, ανεφοδιασμοί κλπ.
Τόσος ιδρώτας, ούτε στο γυμναστήριο!
Έχω χάσει τη φόρμα μου στον μεσημεριανο ύπνο όμως... Παλιά σάπιζα το μεσημέρι και δεν μπορούσα να ξυπνήσω με τίποτα.
Τώρα κοιμάμαι λίγο και ελαφριά. Βλακεία μεγάλη.
Αν κάτι έκανα πάντα καλά ήταν να κοιμάμαι.
Παω να κάνω και μια περιποιημένη μακαρονάδα με κόκκινη σάλτσα (θα αυτοσχεδιάσω πάλι!).
Καλο μας σουκου :)

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα μας και καλή μας εβδομάδα!
Κλέψανε το μαγαζί (το ταμείο δλδ) και εκεί που δεν είχαμε δουλειά στα κανονικά μας, τώρα απογίναμε.
Άσε που δεν έχω να δωσω ρεστα!
Ενιγουει, δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα αυτό.
Καλό το σουκου, με δουλιτσες μεν και χωρίς μπανάκι αλλά και με αρκετό και καλό ύπνο, χαλάρωση και αγαπούλες.
Άντε να στρώνουμε σιγά σιγά τις ζωές μας γιατι αρκετά το καθυστερήσαμε!
Έχει και ωραίο καιρό σήμερις... αεράκι!
Και το χαι λαιτ της ημερας...παστιτσιο :)

----------


## Blue9791

Φορτωμένη σήμερα.
Διαβάζω τα νήματα στο Αγχος/Φοβίες. Και δεν ανοίγω νέο νήμα γιατι ενδεχομένως η άποψή μου να αφορά εμένα και μόνο.
Οκ, έχουμε τα θέματά μας όλοι. Αλλος λιγότερο, άλλος περισσότερο.
Οκ, όλοι οι -φοβικοί, αγχώδεις τραβάμε ζόρια τρελά.
Οκ, να δείξουμε κατανόηση ο ένας στον άλλον και να αλληλοστηριχτούμε και όλα τα συνανθρωπικά. Μέσα είμαι 100%.
Και στο σημείο αυτό να τονίσω οτι κανενός ο πόνος δεν είναι υποδεέστερος και όσα θα πω ισχύουν πρωτίστως για μένα. Καμία διάθεση κριτική και απαξιωτική.
Ναι, πονάμε και ναι παλεύουμε. Τί όμως; 
Έναν αόρατο αλλά πολυ πραγματικό παρ'ολα αυτά εχθρό.
Δον Κιχώτες.
Και ναι συμφωνώ οτι η συμφορά για τον καθένα είναι συμφορά μεγίστη και υποκειμενική.
Αλλά να σου πω και κάτι άλλο;
Ένα νήμα διάβασα εδω μέσα που με συγκλόνισε πραγματικά γιατι εκεί, ναι, την βρήκε κακό την κοπελιά.
Δεν θυμάμαι τον τίτλο αλλά είναι η κοπελιά που είδε τον μπαμπά της να πεθαινει, που νοσηλεύτηκε στο Αιγινίτειο, που έχασε διδυμα σε προχωρημένη εγκυμοσύνη και που έχει σκληρυνση κατά πλάκας.
Το οτι η κοπέλα αυτή γράφει οτι τώρα παίρνει το τελευταίο τέτερτο του αντικαταθλιπτικού της ξέρεις τί μου λεει;
"Δε μας γ***** που έχεις το θράσσος να κλαίγεσαι;"
Οι άνθρωποι που περιμένουν μοσχεύματα;
Οι άνθρωποι με χρόνιες και θανατηφόρες νόσους;
Οι άνθρωποι με βαρεία ψυχικά νοσήματα;
Αυτοί πώς την παλεύουν;
Την παλεύουν γιατι δεν έχουν την πολυτέλεια να μην κρατηθούν ζωντανοί.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μμμ, υπάρχει ακόμη και στον καθημερινό ηρωισμό μεγαλείο, είναι λάθος να σου αφαιρείς τις δικές σου μικρές νίκες και να τις απαξιώνεις. Το ένστικτο της επιβίωσης είναι πολύ ισχυρό, αλλά μην ξεχνάς πως άτομα πέφτουν στην απελπισία όχι πάντα από τραγικά γεγονότα, μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολλές παραλλαγές, τα ανθρώπινα πλάσματα δε λειτουργούν μονοδιάστατα, πχ εσύ μπορεί να είχες πολλά και μικρά περιστατικά τραυματικά, που όμως να ήρθαν και με τα χρόνια να έφεραν στο τώρα σου ένα αθροιστικό φορτίο που να νιώθεις ανίκανη να το σηκώσεις προσωρινά. Ακόμη και η διαβρωτική δύναμη της ρουτίνας είναι αρκετά ισχυρή ώστε να σου αφαιρέσει τη χαρά της ζωής και χίλια άλλα πράγματα.

Οπότε γκρίνιαξε αν το θέλεις, το δικαιούσαι, αρκεί να έχει ένα τέλος η μουρμούρα, να μην είναι αιώνια, γιατί τότε είναι μάλλον δικαιολογία για τη μη ζωή. Γκρίνιαξε μιριμίρισε και μετά προχώρα να αλλάξεις αυτά που γουστάρεις και μπορείς. Ό,τι δεν μπορείς, αποδέξου. Αυτός είναι ένας καλός κανόνας για μένα, δεν ξέρω αν σε άλλα άτομα θα λειτουργεί, το συζητάμε πάντως, αυτό δεν είναι καλό?

----------


## Blue9791

Χρυσός ο κανόνας "οτι μπορείς να αλλάξεις, άλλαξέ το και ότι δεν μπορείς αποδέξου το".
Είναι που είμαστε και πολυδιάστατοι... Ξέρεις, είναι και ένας τρόπος να "κρατηθώ". Αν μπορεί αυτός που περιμένει να του αλλάξουν καρδιά να ζεί και να γουστάρει, τότε μπορώ και εγώ.
Δεν είναι στη φύση μου η γκρίνια. Ήταν η ώρα μου όμως :)
Δεν απαξιώνω τις νίκες μου. Ίσα ίσα που τις γιορτάζω. Και ακριβώς επειδή τις γιορτάζω, όπως όλοι οφείλουμε, και επειδή ψάχνω στη μέρα μου τη χαρά ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει, χρησιμοποιώ τη γκρίνια για να ξορκίσω τη γκρίνια :)
Έχεις δίκιο που λες οτι την δικαιούμαι. Όλοι μας έχουμε δικαίωμα στην κλαψα. 
Έχουμε όμως και υποχρέωση ιερή να αρπάζουμε τη ζωή απο τα μαλλιά μπορούμε δε μπορούμε.
Αυτό ήταν το point μου τελικα :)

----------


## Blue9791

Ο γάτος μου σήμερα πήδηξε επιτόπου στον αέρα και έκανε μια πλήρη περιστροφή γύρω απο τον εαυτό του (στον αέρα πάντα).
Θα τον γράψω μπαλέτο.

----------


## Soutsi

Γειά σας κ απο μένα ομοπαθούντες :) 
Απο καιρό λέω να γράψω στην ενότητα αλλά ολο κάτι τυχαίνει κ δεν το κάνω, σήμερα το πρωί έκατσε... Για να μην μακρυγορώ, κ εγώ έχω κρίσεις πανικού αγοραφοβίες κ σχεδόν zero life τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια. Οκ, έχω κάνει μερικά βήματα κατάφερα να πηγαίνω σε κάποιες δουλειές που προέκυψαν αυτά τα χρόνια αλλά με τρομερές δυσκολίες, μιας κ μένω σε χωριό κ έπρεπε να οδηγώ μέχρι την πόλη για να πηγαίνω στην δουλειά. Anyways, τώρα δεν υπάρχει δουλειά κ προσπαθώ να κάνω την ζωή μου καλύτερη όπως έχει στο χωριό. Μάλιστα 3 φορές την εβδομάδα πηγαίνω για περπάτημα-τρέξιμο στο γήπεδο μαζί με μια φίλη για να τονώσω την αυτοπεποίθηση μου να boostarw την αυτοπεποίηθηση μου κλπ κλπ. Το δυστυχές είναι οτι προχθές δοκίμασα να πάω θάλασσα με τον θείο μου που "ξέρει" για μένα σε μια διαδρομή σχεδόν 1 ώρας κ κάτι κ κόλωσα 10 λεπτά πριν φτάσουμε στον προορισμό κ τον ανάγκασα να γυρίσουμε. Γμτ...μια ήττα ακόμη στην ψυχολογία μου...Τεσπα...φιλοδοξώ να το ξανακάνω το βήμα αρχές του επόμενου μήνα μαζί με άλλα τρια ξαδέρφια μου που κ αυτά ξέρουν και τον εναν απο τους 3 τον εμπιστεύομαι στο τιμόνι κ γενικά είναι ψύχραιμος, πιστεύω οτι αν φρικάρω θα με κοντρολάρει. 
Σήμερα ο ήλιος εξακολουθεί να καίει, γήπεδο δεν πάω σήμερις λόγω περιοδίτιδας κ το πρόγραμμα έχει πρόβες θεατρικού (συμμετέχω στα σκηνικά σε μια θεατρική παράσταση που θα ανέβει στο χωριό την επόμενη εβδομάδα) λίγο μπιρίμπα λίγο κάψιμο στο ιντερνετ κ το βράδυ μάχη μέχρις αισχάτων με τα βρωμοκούνουπα. 
Σας νιώθω όλους, κ ξέρω πως οταν ενας συμπάσχων περιγράφει κάτι μόνο εμείς μπορούμε να τον καταλάβουμε, για αυτό λοιπόν σας ευχαριστώ που είστε εδώ κ ανταλλάσετε απόψεις, μου δίνει μια αίσθηση του "ανήκειν".Να είστε όλοι καλά κ να έχετε μια όμορφη ημέρα ο,τι κ να κάνετε :)
p.s.--->be cool stay cool ;)

----------


## Frini

Θεωρουσα τον εαυτο μου άτρωτο από τις κρίσεις πανικού, πίστευα ότι μπορούσα να διαχειριστώ πολυ καλά τις καταστάσεις και τις δυσκολίες, μέχρι που πέρσι το καλοκαίρι είδα τι εστί βερύκοκο.
Τις ξεπέρασα ευτυχώς αλλά γευτηκα πως είναι, μια γεύση άγνωστη για μένα μέχρι τώρα.
Τρόμαξα πραγματικα. Τρόμαξα με τον τρόπο που έρχονται, απροειδοποιητα. Θυμάμαι την τελευταία μου, έβγαινα από το μπάνιο, πηγαινα προς το σαλονι, ειδα τις κουτες στοιβαγμένες, θα πουλουσα το σπιτάκι μου σε λίγες μέρες..Και το ένιωσα να ρχεται.
Του αντιστάθηκα με όση δύναμη είχα, του είπα όχι οχι ..και έβαλε την ουρά κάτω από τα σκελια.
Προσπάθησε κι άλλες φορές έκτοτε να ξανάρθει, κυρίως στον χώρο της δουλειάς μου, με έβρισκε μόνη , δεν με ενοχλουν συχνά, έχω χώρο εδω για πολλές σκέψεις..δεν τα κατάφερε, όχι καλά πάντως.Έμεινε στα μισα του δρόμου, να με επηρεάζει, να με ρίχνει, όμως μέχρι εκει..
Νιώθω ότι δεν είναι για όλους τοσο ευκολο..Εγώ είχα καλες βασεις που μου έδωσαν καποια όπλα..
Μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που γράφεις blue.
Eίμαι λιγο εκτος αλλά σε διαβάζω..και σίγουρα κι αλλοι που έχουν μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη από μένα.
Καλη σας μέρα παιδια

----------


## RainAndWind

> Ο γάτος μου σήμερα πήδηξε επιτόπου στον αέρα και έκανε μια πλήρη περιστροφή γύρω απο τον εαυτό του (στον αέρα πάντα).
> Θα τον γράψω μπαλέτο.


χαχαα, μπορώ να τον φανταστώ. Γέλασα πάρα πολύ με τις ικανότητές του. Κάτι τέτοια σου κάνουν και τρελαίνεσαι.:D
Καλημερούδια Μπλου και Φρύνη και Σούτσι. Ναι, είναι ένα τέλειο θρεντ αυτό, και μένα είναι ένα από τ'αγαπημένα μου τελευταία. Πρώτον η Μπλου έχει ένα χιούμορ που σπάει κόκαλα, αχ μου έχει κάνει ρυτίδες αυτό το κορίτσι από τα γέλια πανάθεμά τηνε, λολ και μετά είναι ωραίο να συζητάς για προβλήματα "with a twist". Δηλαδή να παράγεις γέλιο μέσα από τα καμώματα της μοίρας σου, είναι ταλεντάρα ρε παιδί μου, γιατί να το κρύψουμε άλλωστε? (φτου!)
Σούτσι, το ότι θα ξαναπάς και θα επιμείνεις, προοιωνίζει μονάχα καλά για την προσπάθειά σου έναντι των κρίσεων πανικού.

----------


## Frini

Ναι συμφωνώ rain, είναι ταλέντο το να παράγεις γέλιο απο τα καμώματα της μοίρας σου.
Οι πιο έξυπνοι άνθρωποι είναι αυτοι που μπορούν και στις πιο ζόρικες στιγμές τους να διακωμωδουν το σύμπαν και να αυτοσαρκάζονται. Η γκρινια παράγει εκ νέου γκρινια.
ΑΑΑ παρεπιπτοντως μην με τρομάζεις με τις ρυτίδες , εχω ήδη αρκετές, δεν θέλω να κάνω κι αλλες εδώ μέσα..

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα στο παρεάκι και με κάνετε να κοκκινίζω με τα καλά σας λόγια :o
Σούτσι θα σου πω ένα κόλπο. Πες οτι παθαίνεις κρίση πανικού στη διαδρομή. Κάνεις λίγη υπομονή να φτάσεις στη θάλασσα, πέφτεις στο νερό όπως είσαι και συνέρχεσαι άμεσα.
Ειδικά αν έχεις και λιποθυμικές τάσεις είναι ενα και ενα το νερό! Αντί να σου το πετάνε οι άλλοι θα πετιέσαι μόνη σου στη θάλασσα. Πιάνει, το'χω κάνει.
Αλλά δεν θα μπαίνεις στο νερό περπατητά και χαλαρά. Θα πέφτεις. Να ακουστεί στο πλατς. Αν έχει και υψωματάκι για βουτιά ακόμα καλύτερα.
Σήμερα η μέρα ξεκίνησε με τις καλύτερες των διαθέσεων και κοίτα να δείς που θα μου το χαλάσουν στη δουλειά. Το ξέρω, το μυρίζω, το αισθάνομαι. Καποιανού (αφεντικού) τη μαλακία θα πληρώσω και θα του πάρει ο Αλλάχ τη μάνα και τον πατέρα. Κοίτα και θα δείς.
Το βράδυ, αν δεν πονάει η μέση της λατρείας (έτσι είναι άμα την παίρνεις σιτεμενη...πλάκα κάνω 34 είναι) θα πάμε να δούμε τον αγώνα σε ενα φιλικό μαγαζί. Αν την πονάει, θα πάμε να τον δω (μονη μου) στο σπίτι μου. Δεν κόβομαι για μπάλες και τέτοια, ίσα ισα βαριέμαι. Ένεκα που είναι συμβολικός ο αγών.
Ελπίζω να μην δουλεύω αύριο γιατί πρέπει να πηγαίνει η λατρεία (η σιτεμένη ντε!) για μπάνια (για τη μέση). 
Φέτος το καλοκαίρι μας βλέπω να κραιπαλιάζουμε στα ιαματικά του Λουτρακίου ή της Αιδηψού.
Λασπόλουτρα, αμμόλουτρα, αμμοβολές, καϊπιρίνιες με μεσουλίντ... θα αρρωστησουμε απο τη διασκέδαση!
Ο γάτος άρχισε τα διπλά και τριπλά λούπ, τις πιρουέτες και τις ημιπεριστροφές με συντελεστή δυσκολίας 9,9.
Το μπαλέτο το τερμάτισε. Δεν ξέρω πια που να τον γράψω. 
Η λατρεία πάντως μου έχει υποσχεθεί να με γράψει στη ΝΑΣΑ αλλά λέει δεν έχουν αρχίσει οι εγγραφές ακόμα (λέει). Απο Σεπτέμβρη.

----------


## Soutsi

Παρεπιπτόντος σήμερα έχει ματσάρα! Συντονιστείτε να δούμε όλοι την εθνική ενάντια στην Γερμανία! i m so excited !!!! (με την καλή έννοια :P) Θεούλη μου? Ας τους πάρουμε κ μετά ας παραιτηθούμε απο το euro δεν με νοιάζει! Να δούμε μετά ποιός θα ποστάρει εξώφυλο με την αφροδίτη της Μήλου με το τρίτο δάκτυλο υπερυψομένο? πφφφφ... Συντονιστείτε παιδιά, χρειάζεται απο όλους μας θετική ενέργεια η εθνική. Καλή θέαση :rolleyes:


*
edit:* merci για την συμβουλή bue αλλά δεν πρόλαβα καν να πατήσω το πόδι μου στην άμμο, ήθελα άλλα 10 χμ να φτάσω κ κάναμε αναστροφή κ γύρισαμε... κατάντια... δεν μου ρχεται πάντως τάση για λυποθυμία, σύγκριο με πιάνει ταχυπαλμία κ τάση για εμετό. Πιο πολύ φρικάρω μην με δούν άλλοι κ νομίζουν οτι είμαι στην αποτοξίνωση... Ο γαμ...ος κοινωνικός έλενχος κ τα πρέπει με επηρεάζουν πολύ. όπως λέει κ ο ψυχοθεραπευτής μ , σκέφτομαι πολύ τι λέει ο κόσμος για μένα, τι να πεις παιδικά βιώματα, κλειστές κοινωνίες κλπ κλπ. Αλλά θυμάμαι που χες γράψει σε ενα ποστ οτι το sex βοηθάει κ μου κανε εντύπωση που το πες, είπα αυ΄τη η κοπέλα αν δεν εχει κάνει ψυχανάλυση τότε το χει πιάσει το νόημα. Ο γιατρός μου είναι ψυχαναλυτικός κ όπως καταλαβαίνετε η θεώρηση τους για τις ποικίλες αιτίες που προκαλούν τις κρίσεις πανικού το stress κλπ είναι επειδή κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο τέλος στο σεξ. Και όπως κ ο ίδιος μου λέει βοηθάει πολύ, κ αν δεν ωρείτε κάποιον να το κάνετε πραγμτικά κ εγώ σας συμβουλεύω να το κάνετε μόνοι σας, χωρίς ντροπή... Οχι αγγαρείες όμως...και αυτό το λέω γιατί... Μιας κ ο θάνατος είναι αυτός που φοβόμαστε όλοι στο τέλος τέλος, αν σκεφτούμε μια γαλλική παροιμία που λέει οτι ο "οργασμός είναι ένας μικρός θάνατος" μαθαίνεις και εξικοιώνσαι περισσότερο με την έννοια αυτού που έχεις σχηματίσει στο βαθύερο μυαλό σου. Αυτά απο μένα μην αρχίζω και ρητορεύω μεσημεριάτικο... λοιπον καλά να οεράσετε κ πάλι σήμερις και ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΕΘΝΙΚΗ :)

----------


## Blue9791

Μόλις έθιξες το αγαπημένο μου θέμα! Ναι στο σεξ αναφέρομαι.
Παρένθεση και θα επανέλθω. Μπορείς να είσαι στην παραλία και να αισθάνεσαι μόνη σου; Αν τα καταφέρεις θα λύσεις τα προβλήματά σου. Τί τον νοιάζει τον παππού, τη θεία, τον κάγκουρα, το δίχρονο, αν εσύ έχεις ναυτία ή σύγκριο. Και θα σου πω και την απάντηση. Δεν τον νοιάζει. Να ξέρεις οτι οι λουόμενοι ενδιαφέρονται για πιο πιασάρικα θεάματα όπως πνιγμοί (χτύπα ξύλο και σκυλόψαρα). Κανείς δεν θα ασχοληθεί με τον πανικό σου. Μόνο εσύ ασχολείσαι μαζί του και γι'αυτό και σ'αγαπάει και όλο να κάνετε παρέα θέλει. Οχι μόνο εσύ. Όλοι όσοι έχουμε τους πανικούς κολλητούς. Είναι το αντίθετο του γκομενακίου. Ενω το γκομενάκι όσο το φτύνεις τόσο κολλάει, ο πανικός όσο τον φτύνεις τόσο σε φτύνει γιατί είναι εγωκεντρικός και δεν μπορεί όταν δεν του δίνουν σημασία.
Επανέρχομαι λοιπόν στο αγαπημένο μου θέμα!
Τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα της ζωής μου εχω λύσει με το σεξ αγαπητή. Είναι η μόνη στιγμή που τίποτα δεν υπάρχει γύρω σου παρά μόνο εσύ (και κάποιος παρτενέρ αν είναι διαθέσιμος).
Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να μην μπορεί να ξεπλυθεί και να παρασυρθεί απο την εκτόνωση όχι μόνο του οργασμού αλλά όλης της διαδικασίας. Και είναι η μόνη στιγμή που μπορεί κανεις να τα ζήσει όλα. Θυμό, αγάπη, ζήλεια, πόνο, τέλος, αρχή, τρυφερότητα, βία, γέλιο, κλάμμα, φωνή, σιωπή, έκλπηξη, ανία, όλα.
Και όποιος τα στερεί όλα αυτά απο τον εαυτό του, μόνο κακό μπορεί να κάνει.
Και μην ακούσω, μα εγω δεν έχω με ποιον να τα κάνω όλα αυτα! Όσο πιο καλό το σεξ μόνος/η, τόσο πιο καλό και με παρέα :)

----------


## RainAndWind

Αχ, εσύ και το σεξ σου. Και είμαι και στη δουλειά. Όχι ότι τό΄χω και πρόβλημα, χαχαα.
Μέσα για καφεδάκι, παρόλο που την αντικοινωνικότητά μου την έχω στην τελική, απλά σε τέτοιο χιούμορ δεν μπορώ και δε θέλω να αντισταθώ. Παίζει και να πάμε μαζί και για μπανάκι, να πάμε κόντρα στους κοιλιακούς ζευγαρωτά. χαχαααααα
Να γνωρίσω τη σιτεμένη σου, να γνωρίσεις το τεκνό μου (μικρότερος, εννοείται, τι κούγκαρ αλλιώς θα λέγαμε, λολ)

----------


## Blue9791

Μολις συνειδητοποίησα οτι και η σιτεμένη μου είναι κούγκαρ και έχω λιώσει στο γέλιο!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

χαχααα, α να χαθείς, κοίτα, θα της τα πω ΟΛΑ. ΛΟΛ

----------


## Soutsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2oPacPFBog




_Everywhere everywhere
Everywhere I go
Everywhere that i’ve been
The only thing I see is
Is beautiful people

Lose your head lose your head
Your beauty it’s inside you
Inside you
Don’t let ‘em bring you down no
The beauty is inside you
Don’t let ‘em bring you down
Cos you start your life today
Live any thoughts you’ve dreamed off..._


έχει 2 μερούλες που το τραγούδι παίζει τέρμα ...στο σπίτι, στο αυτοκίνητο...

http://postimage.org/image/8zuefdfal/

_Να χετε μια καλή καλοκαιριάτικη ημέρα, κ να κρατήσουμε την αισιοδοξία μας_ :)

----------


## Blue9791

Με πήγες παραλία Σουτσι :):)
Ειδικά σήμερα που βράζει η πόλη!
Και για να συμπληρώσω "beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder". Αν θές παντού ομορφιές υπάρχουν!
Σάββατο - Πόρτο Γερμενό, τρελά ωραία παραλία!
Έχει ένα βραχάκι εκεί το οποίο είναι στην άκρη της παραλίας και δεν συνωστίζεσαι, μόνο που είναι λίγο σκληρό (όπως συνηθίζουν άλλωστε να είναι τα βραχάκια).
Επειδή η λατρεία είχε τη μέση της, πήγαμε στην κυρίως παραλία. Με το ψιλό βοτσαλάκι. Πήρα και το στρώμα το φουσκωτό για τον κάτσει στα μαλακά.
Δεν βολεύτηκε. 
Αλλάζω διαρύθμιση. Στρώματα, πετσέτες, ομπρέλες, ψυγειάκια, όλα τούμπα.
Δεν βολεύτηκε.
Αλλάζω διαρρύθμιση άλλη μία.
Όχι που θα βολευότανε.
Πάμε πάλι.
Μετά απο κανένα μισάωρο μου λεει (ερώτηση παγίδα) "σου αρέσει εδω που καθόμαστε;"
Μπερδεύτηκα. Δεν ήξερα τη σωστή απάντηση. Είπα να απαντήσω ειλικρινά. "Οχι"
"Ουτε εμένα" λέει η λατρεία και το μάτι μου αρχίζει να γυρνάει προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις.
Με τα πολλά θέλει να πάμε στο βραχάκι (...).
Ζαλώνομαι. 
Πάμε, στήνουμε το σκηνικό πάλι. 
Και πάνω που είπα οκ εδω είμαστε, πιάνει αέρας, παίρνει και σηκώνει την ομπρέλα.
Κάθομαι κάτω απο την ομπρέλα και την κρατάω. Μιάμιση ώρα, εκεί. Σημαιοφόρος. Μη δεί ο ήλιος τη λατρεία και τηνε ματιάσει γιατί είναι φεγγαρόλουστη και φωτοαλλεργικιά.
Η ώρα έχει πάει 3 το μεσημέρι. Στις 12 φτάσαμε.
Κοιτάει η λατρεία τον διπλανό βράχο που είχε φυσική σκιά, με κοιτάζει με βλέμμα όλο νόημα.
Ζαλώνομαι.
Ρημαδοξαπλώνω στο βράχο και τον παιρνω λίγο.
Πάει 5, πρέπει να την κάνουμε σιγά σιγά γιατι ταλαιπωρήθηκε η λατρεία με τη μέση της.
Και για να καταλήξω. Ακόμα και να ήθελα να πάθω κρίση πανικού, δεν προλάβαινα. Ήμανε busy.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα,
Βαριέμαι πάρα πολύ σήμερα... Βέβαια απο το να τρώγομαι με τα ρούχα μου προτιμώ να βαριέμαι!
Άντε Παρασκευή αύριο, πλησιάζει το καλό μας το σουκου.
Είμαι και κακόκεφη ρε γμτ... Η ζέστη να φταίει ή η φτώχεια μου η κατηραμένη;
Οχι μωρε... εγω φταίω που δεν εχω με τί να ασχοληθώ.
Και στο σπίτι να ημουν πάλι θα βαριόμουν, αν και οχι τόσο πολυ γιατι θα πλακωνόμουν στο καθάρισμα.
Ελα θα τα πούμε μετά πάλι.

----------


## Karol

Παιδια, μην παρετε φαρμακα...και αν παρετε να ειναι μονο για ενα 6 μηνο και μετα κοψτε τα με την βοηθεια του γιατρου σας!! Τα φαρμακα (αντικαταθλιπτικα και μη) ειναι μεγαλος εθισμος .Μπορει να σε κανουν να αισθανεσαι καλα για οσο τα παιρνεις αλλα μετα που θα τα κοψεις θελεις 2πλη προσπαθεια με τον εαυτο σου , γιατι ειναι μια η εξαρτηση και ενα το ψυχολογικο προβλημα το οποιο απλα εχει επισκιαστει απο αυτα!! Εγω περνω εδω και 8 μηνες, τωρα ξεκιναω να τα κοψω σιγα σιγα...παραληλα δουλευω , ειμαι ενα ρακος καθε μερα...δεν ξερω αν θα ζησω η αν θα πεθανω το επομενο λεπτο...κρισεις πανικου στην δουλεια απειρες και το καταπιεζω μεσα μου για να μην φανει!!!! γτ αμα φανει και εισαι και καινουρια εκει τι κανεις???? Αλλο ενα ******** αγχος προστιθετε στο κεφαλι σου!!! Οποτε...σκεφτητε το οχι 2 αλλα 102 φορες ΠΡΙΝ ξεκινησετε ''θεραπευτικη αγωγη'' με αυτα τα ναρκωτικα!!!!

----------


## Blue9791

Καρολ, ξέρω ακριβώς τι εννοείς. 
Το λάθος ήταν οτι επαναπαύθηκα στην φαρμακοθεραπεία και οι ψυχοθεραπείες ήταν αποτυχημένες.
Αντικαταθλιπτικά παίρνω 14 χρόνια... απίστευτο μου φαίνεται.
Τώρα παίρνω μικρή δοσολογία και ξέρω οτι είναι δύσκολη η διακοπή τους γιατι το'χω κάνει πολλές φορές. Όχι διακοπή αλλά μείωση.
Σκοπός μου είναι πλέον να τα κόψω με τη βοήθεια ειδικού και να παλεύω μόνη μου τους πανικούς όταν έρχονται.
Απλά όπως θα ξέρεις, είναι τόσο μεγάλη η ταλαιπωρία και η κούραση απο το διαρκές άγχος ειδικά όταν είναι σε έξαρση που λες, θα πάρω κάτι να ηρεμήσω και να κοιμηθώ για μια ώρα γιατι θα μου στρίψει τελείως! 
Και όταν δουλεύεις; Εκεί είναι που λες "πάρτα τώρα ρα χάπια σου μη χάσεις τη δουλεια σου και όταν συνέλθεις βλέπουμε".
Τώρα έχω κάνει (πάλι) το εξής.
Επειδή είμαι σε καλή φάση, έχω σταματήσει να ψάχνω ψυχοθεραπευτή. Πάλι το ίδιο λάθος πάω να κάνω.
Δευτέρα όμως ξεκινάω πάλι ψάξιμο.
Δεν είναι λύση τα φάρμακα. Δεδομένο.

----------


## Blue9791

Νεύρα. 
Πολλά νεύρα και ακεφιές.
Αύριο δουλεύω γαμώ τη φτώχεια μου!

----------


## Frini

Blue μου εχεις παρέα, δεν είσαι η μόνη που δουλεύεις σήμερα, έτσι στο λέω για παρηγοριά.
Πφφφ δύσκολα τα σάββατα στο γραφείο, θέλω να φύγωωωωωωωωωωωω
Ακόμα ουτε τα δάχτυλάκια των ποδιών μου δεν ενιωσαν λιγη θάλασσα

----------


## Soutsi

κάρολ, δες το κ έτσι...πές οτι έχεις θυροειδή, φάρμακα θα παίρνεις μια ζωή, so what? κ εγώ είχα κ έχω αυτό το θέμα αλλά ώσπου να έρθει η ώρα να ανακάμψω πλήρως τα φάρμακα δίνουν την απαραίτητη ώθηση για να νιώθεις καλύτερα κ να αντιμετωπίσεις με ένα σύμμαχο το πρόβλημα. Το ξέρω δεν είναι λύση αλλά κ τι να κάνεις...Αν ποτέ θελήσεις να τα κόψεις τοτε κάνε το σταδιακά , πολύυυυ σταδιακά κ με τον γιατρό stand by για τυχόν παρενέργεις =ζαλούρες κλπ.
Blue όταν ανοίγω την σελίδα στο φόρουμ συνήθως τα πρωινά με τον καφέ έχεις τον τρόπο να σκάς το χαμόγελο στα χείλη των ανθρώπων :) Μια χαρά πέρασες το Σάββατο, βραχάκια θαλλασίτσα, κουβαδάκια amore με πιασμένη μέση κ πρόθυμο έταιρον ήμισι να το κάνει μάκια να περάσει :P Πάλι Σάββατο λοιπόν καλή ώρα κ οκ μπορεί να δουλεύεις αλλα δες το κ έτσι, τουλάχιστον δουλεύεις... έδω έχω μείνει μπατίρι πάλι τέλη του μήνα κ με βλέπω να ζητιανεύω απο την μαμάκα κανένα ευρώ για να την βγάλω καθαρή... anyways υγεία να χουμε, κ ευτυχώς μένω σε χωριό οπότε ξοδεύω πολύ λίγα κ τα περισσότερα είναι για τα ρημαδοτσίγαρα... Έμεινα πάλι γμτ πάνω στον πρωινό γκαϊφέ, ευτυχώς έχω καβάτζα τα στριφτά... Χθες ήταν ατελείωτη η μέρα κ η νύχτα, είχαμε την παράσταση σε ενα θεατρικό που δουλεύαμε τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες κ παρόλλο που τα πόδια μου νιώθω οτι έπαθαν γάγκραινα ενα πράγμα, το κεφάλι μου να ναι καζάνι και η πλάτη μου να βγάζει φωτιές απο ενα κάψιμο που μόνο οι οικοδόμοι έχουν ευτυχώς ολα πήγαν καλά και δεν φρίκαρα στην μέση της παράστασης να κρεμάσω τα παιδιά πίσω στα σκηνικά. Τις δασκάλεψα -όσες φίλες γνωρίζουν για μένα- να πάρουν σκαμνάκι για να αλλάξουν τα σκηνικά στα ψηλά σημεία σε περίπτωση που νιώσω την θηλιά να σφίγγει στον λαιμό μου...Ναι η αλλαγές στην σκηνή στα αντικείμενα ψηλά ήταν δική μου δουλειά -με χώσαν και εκεί διότι μικρή έπινα το γάλα μου κ πήρα μπόϊ- αλλά όπως είπα όλα πήγαν καλά. Αχ έχουμε κ συννέχεια σήμερις ρε φούστη μου... Σημερα έχει κάτι σαν γλέντι στην αυλή του σχολείου επειδή είναι διήμερες εκδηλώσεις κ αφού λεπόν καπνίσω αυτό το τσιγάρο κ τελειώσω την έθεση που γράφω εδώ, φοράω αντιλιακά και θα οδεύσω προς την κολασμένη αυλή του σχολείου για χαμαλίκια ... 
Την Κυριακή ανακοίνωσε η μητερούλα οτι θα πάει με τον μπαμπάκα αυθημερόν θάλασσα ... ρε γμ την τύχη μου...πάλι πρέπει να ψάξω συγγενείς να ναι stand by για μένα...Ναι δεν μπορώ μόνη μου χωρίς να ξέρω οτι υπάρχει κάποιος που βασίζομαι οτι μπορεί να με πάει ανα πάσα ώρα στα νοσοκομεία. Μαζί με την ονυχοφαγία και αυτό συγκαταλέγεται στις πολύ κακιές μου συνήθειες...Δεν φτάνει που αύριο θα μαι ενα φτώμα θα χω να σκέφτομαι κιόλας κ τα υπαρξιακά μου...!#$!#$!#$!# Δεν βαριέσαι, για την ώρα ο καφές έγινε ωραίος, ακούω καλή μουσικούλα κ γράφω σε ενα αγαπημένο φόρουμ κομπλεξάριστα κ ειλικρινά ανάμεσα σε ομοίους κ αυτό το κάνει ακόμη πιο ωραίο στην αίσθηση. Καλά κουράγια σε όλους παίδες και τι να ευχηθώ? μμμ οκ να χαμογελάτε συχνά κ να αισθάνεστε ερωτευμένοι, κ αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι σε ανθρώπινο είδος στον περίγυρο σας για να το νιώσετε, τότε ψωνίστε κανένα ρούχο, ή κολλήστε με κάποιον celebrity αν κάνει την καρδούλα σας να σκυρτάει. love helps γμ τον μπελά μου, σε κάνει να χάσεις κιλά , να απασχολείς το μυαλουδάκι σου με κάτι άλλο πέραν απο εσένα κ να θέλεις να βελτιώσεις τον εαυτό σου με πολλούς τρόπους. Ναι ρε σεις, και ενα τζινάκι έχει αυτήν την δύναμη, τουλάχιστον σε μένα :P 
Σαν πολλά έγραψα σήμερις...οκ τότες ας την κάνω με ελαφρά και σας φιλώ σταυρωτά. Την αγάπη μου κ τα φιλιά μου :) have fun!!!

----------


## Blue9791

Χαιρετώ τα αγαπητά πλήθη!
Σούτσι, συμφωνώ, χρήσιμο πράμα η δουλειά αλλά πολύ θα γούσταρα να έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ και με κάτι άλλο. Αυτό με τα σκηνικά δλδ πολύ μ'αρεσε! Αν και εγω είμαι ενα και ενα μίλκο, οπότε θα χρησίμευα στο να τοποθετώ πράγματα στο πάτωμα. Διαφωνώ στο σταντ μπαϊ γιατί καβατζώνεσαι και δεν κάνει. Οκ, ασφάλεια αλλά στα δύσκολα σε θέλω μανούλα μου!
Αν πάλι δεν αισθάνεσαι έτοιμη, πάσο.
Όσο για το οτι ο έρως αδυνατίζει, ψέμμα.
Σε 21 μήνες πήρα ίσα με δέκα κιλά (και λίγα λέω...). Αφού μας αρέσει και στις 2 το ωραίο φαγάκι ρε γμτ...
Τελικά δεν δούλευα Σάββατο αλλά δεν πήγα για μπάνιο. Δουλίτσες έκανα.
Πήγα όμως την Κυριακή για κάτι σαν μπάνιο.
Ένα φιλικό ζευγάρι είχε την φαεινή ιδέα να ξυπνήσουμε στις 7 (ναι το πρωι) και να πάμε κατά Λαγονήσι μεριά για να βρούμε να τον κάτσουμε πρίν πλακώσει όλη η Αττική.
Πως με βρήκαν έτσι μπόσικη και είπα ναι, ακόμα δεν το έχω διευκρινήσει.
Στο δρόμο ήμασταν εμείς, και άλλα 3-4 αυτοκίνητα με παππούδες.
Ούτε καν αυτοί που γύριζαν απο Σαββατόβραδο. Πρώτον γιατί τα σαββατόβραδα πλέον σχολάνε νωρίς και δεύτερον γιατι ακόμα και αργά να σχολούσανε πήγανε στο σπίτι τους για ΝΑΝΙ και μέχρι το μεσημεράκι όπου τότε και μόνο τότε θα πήγαιναν για μπάνιο όπως όλοι οι νορμάλ άνθρωποι.
Εμείς λοιπόν οι παρανόρμαλ άνθρωποι πήγαμε να μαζέψουμε τα δίχτυα πουρνό πουρνό.
Φτάσαμε σε μια μέτρια εως κακή παραλία, τίγκα στον κόσμο (!!!!!!!!) και ελλείψει ξαπλώστρας κάτσαμε σε τραπεζάκι με καρεκλίτσες. 
Η θάλασσα παγωμένη, μούδιασε το είναι μου. 
Μια βουτιά, καφέ και 12 σπίτια μας!
Ρε παιδί μου εγω για να φχαριστηθώ θάλασσα, θέλω να πάω κατα τις 11 σε μια ωραία παραλία, να αράξω και να φύγω κατά τις 7-8 το απόγευμα!
Να ψηθώ με τον ήλιο και το αλάτι!
Μούφα το μπάνιο δλδ.
Τουλάχιστον τα απογεύματα είχαμε παρέα στο σπίτι και κάναμε απόσβεση.
Αντε, καλό μας μήνα, καλή μας εβδομάδα και καλό κουράγιο!

----------


## Blue9791

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA9OqUuA6a0

----------


## Soutsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZJ1IWQAgbU

----------


## Blue9791

Χρειάζομαι ήλιο, θάλασσα, πετσέτες, αντιηλιακά, φρέντους, μοχίτα, πάγο, σαγιονάρες, κουβαδάκια, φουσκωτά στρώματα, φρούτα και αγαπούλες.
Δεν χρειάζομαι τη δουλειά, λυσσασμένα παιδάκια στην παραλία (τα ημιλυσσασμένα τα αντέχω), ρακετάδες , φωνακλάδες και γκρίνια.
Soutsi ονειρικό σκηνικό το σκάφος! Τα πολλά γκομενάκια με αγχώνουν γμτ... εδω μια και δεν την προλαβαίνω! Συν το οτι είμαι μονογαμικη (υπο προστασία και εξαφάνιση).

Άλλο ενα καλοκαιρινό αφιερωμένο εδω στα αγχόπαιδά μας!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP3Exc5tCtc

----------


## Frini

Ποσο με καλυπτουν τα θέλω σου μπλου (για το μοναγαμικη θα σε γελάσω, καθε δεκα χρόνια κάτι παθαίνω)
Και μόλις έμαθα ότι φέτος θα κλεισουμε δυο βδομαδες αντι για τρεις και χαχα η επομενη "αδεια" ξανά του χρόνου τον Αύγουστο. Οι άλλες δυο βδομάδες (συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των Σαββάτων) σταχτη και μπουρμπερη.
Τι να είπω..κάποτε έλεγα ως καλή λογιστρια ότι κανεις δεν μπορεί να μου στερήσει τα εργασιακα μου δικαιώματα.
Πως θα χωρέσω όλη αυτή την κουραση που κουβαλάω σε δυο βδομάδες?Υπαρχουν και χειρότερα λεει εεεε..ναι οκ για να τα βλέπουμε και να σκυβουμε το κεφαλι. Ευχαριστώ ζωή που μου επιφύλαξες τετοιους γλυκους συμβιβασμους στα 45. Θα στο χρωστάω..

----------


## Soutsi

Δεν με ενθουσιάζει η ιδέα του σκάφους στα ανοιχτά (μην έχουμε κανένα ατύχημα κ μας φάν τα καρχαρίνια...) αλλά το τραγουδάκι θυμίζει αραχτό καλοκαιράκι... Μετά απο 1 1/2 μπύρα το χω πρόχειρο το σκηνικό και με την υπόλοιπη μισή μην σου πω θα κολυμπάω κιόλας ...:D 

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι η θαλασσίτσα πάλι έρχεται στο νου γμτ, χθές κ σήμερα στα μέρη μου κάνει κουφόβραση! πφφφ... Εσύ τολάχιστον blue την κάνεις σκαστά απο κάπου κάπου, ααα δεν μπορείς να πείς μια αλμύρα την πήρες. Λες να την κοπανήσεις κ το Σάββατο ή την Κυριακή? Μακάρι να ξεκουραστείς να μας πείς κ νέα απο την εξόρμηση :) 

Εμείς εδώ θα μαστε... να φυλάμε το σπίτι μας μην μπουκάρουν κλέφτες :D τέλη του μήνα με αρχές του άλλου κάτι θα κάνω, θα πάω καμιά μέρα, του φούστη! 

Λα λα λα ...la vie est bell και εγώ είμαι τεμπέλ...

Καλή Παρασκευή να χουμε παίδες, stay cool stay optimistic ! τα φιλιά μουυυ


p.s.-----> το τραγουδάκι με το λεμόνι στην καρύδα souper ;) ωράια επιλογή, δεν το χα ξανακούσει

----------


## Frini

Ναι soutsi κάποιοι πρέπει να μείνουν να φυλάνε τα σπίτια , τις δουλειες, την πόλη βρε αδερφέ...τι θα τα αφήσουμε , ξέφραγκο αμπέλι?
Από το παραθύρι μου αριστερά βλέπω μια ντάνα σίδερα που βράζουν στον ήλιο (μάντρα σιδηρικών γαρ) αλλά από τα δεξιά , ενα γιασεμί μου κλεινει πονηρά το μάτι θυμίζοντας μου λίγο φύση και καλοκαίρι...Ετσι ξεγελιέμαι λίγο
Καλο σας Σαββατοκύριακο

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα μας καλη βδομάδα μας!
Τσούζει όλο μου το σώμα... ναι κάηκα ο βλάξ!
Πήγα για μπάνιο το Σάββατο, ωραία ήταν. Πόρτο Γερμενό λατρεμένο.
Πήγα και Κυριακή. Οικογενειακώς.Σημείωσε. Η λατρεία, η γιαγιά (80) και ο θείος (ο γκαγκά, σημείωση για όσους δεν έχουν παρακολουθήσει, ο θείος είναι 52, με νοητική καθυστέρηση, σε καλή γενικά κατάσταση, και μόνο εγω μπορώ να τον λέω γκαγκά γιατι μόνο εγω ξέρω τί θα πεί γκαγκά, να ζείς μαζί του, να τον αγαπάς, να τον φροντίζεις, να σου τα σπάει και να σε λατρεύει). Είπα να τους πάω στην Ψάθα γιατι μου είπε μια φίλη η οποία έχει και 2 παιδιά οτι είναι πανέμορφα, με ωραια θάλασσα κλπ.
Τους φορτώνω μαζί με ομπρέλες, ψυγειάκια, ψάθες κλπ.
Καταρχήν μέχρι να φτάσουμε επειδή πρέπει να ανεβοκατέβεις ενα βουνό για να πάς στην παραλία, το αυτοκίνητο σταμάτησε να κάνει "βρουμ βρούμ" και άρχισε να κάνει "αει σιχτίρια νούμερο που με φόρτωσες σαν το μουλάρι και με κάνεις εντουρο! τι να πρωτοκάνω με 1100 κυβικά και καμια 10αρια άλογα;! τι νομίζεις οτι καβαλάς μαντάμ; το γκράντ τσερόκε;" το οποίο ως θόρυβος, με θορύβησε αρκετά.
Φτάνουμε.
Ηταν εκεί η Σάρα, η Μάρα το κακό συναπάντημα και κατι φίλοι τους.
Κάτσαμε σε μια άκρη της παραλίας που είχε μερικά τετραγωνικά εκατοστά ελεύθερα. Η θάλασσα φρίκη. Η παραλία πιο φρίκη.
Παίρνω τη φίλη να τη βρίσω και ήταν και εκείνη εκεί. Μου'ρχεται η ιδέα να πάμε να τους βρούμε.
Ξεστήνω το τσαντήρι, φορτώνω το τσουρμο και κινάμε για την εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετη μεριά της παραλίας.
Εκεί βρηκαμε το σόι της Σάρας, της Μάρας και του κακού συναπαντήματος.
Παίρνω τη φίλη να μου πει περίπου που είναι γιατι δεν μπορουσα να παρκάρω μακρυά λόγω της υπέργηρης, της λατρείας (με ττο θέμα της μέσης), του γκαγκά και εμού της ιδίας.
Δεν το σηκώνει. 15 κλήσεις μετά και αφού δεν έχω βρεί να παρκάρω ουτε πατίνι, μου γυρίζει το μάτι και το τιμόνι μαζί και λέω θα πάω πόρτο γερμενό.
Τα μπρός πίσω, ο ίδιος θόρυβος απο το αυτοκίνητο με περισσότερα "αει σιχτίρια".
Φτάσαμε.
Σε πατώ με πατείς. Αποφάσισα όμως οτι θα περάσω καλά.
Στήνω το τσαντήρι σχεδόν μέσα στη θάλασσα.
Χαλαρώσαμε. 
Το 80χρονο πιπίνι δεν καθόταν στη σκια γιατι ήθελε να πάρει χρώμα.
Η λατρεία είχε αγκαλία την ομπρέλα γιατι την είπε ο ήλιος μια φορά χαζή και απο τότε του κρατάει μούτρα.
Ο Γιάννης μας δεν έβγαινε απο τη θάλασσα παρά μόνο για να φάει.
Κι εγω τους χάζευα, τους φωτογράφιζα, τους αγαπούσα πιο πολύ και γούσταρα τρελά που περνούσαν όμορφα...

----------


## Blue9791

> p.s.-----> το τραγουδάκι με το λεμόνι στην καρύδα souper ;) ωράια επιλογή, δεν το χα ξανακούσει


Το άκουσα πρώτη φορά σε ένα επεισόδιο του House MD (κόβομαι γιαυτη τη σειρα!!!) και έπαθα πλάκα!

----------


## Blue9791

> Ναι soutsi κάποιοι πρέπει να μείνουν να φυλάνε τα σπίτια , τις δουλειες, την πόλη βρε αδερφέ...τι θα τα αφήσουμε , ξέφραγκο αμπέλι?
> Από το παραθύρι μου αριστερά βλέπω μια ντάνα σίδερα που βράζουν στον ήλιο (μάντρα σιδηρικών γαρ) αλλά από τα δεξιά , ενα γιασεμί μου κλεινει πονηρά το μάτι θυμίζοντας μου λίγο φύση και καλοκαίρι...Ετσι ξεγελιέμαι λίγο
> Καλο σας Σαββατοκύριακο


Γεια σου Σαλονίκη με τα ποιητικά σου :)

----------


## Soutsi

και εγώ τα ίδα με τον *house* κ έχω βρέι ενα καταπληκτικό τραγούδι σε ενα επεισόδιο, λέγεται *have no fear - bird york*... (lλές να το είδα κάπου αλλού? γμτ δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά είχα βρεί κάμποσα τραγούδια απο ost ταινιών :confused:) πόσο θα θελα να μου το αφιέρωνε κάποιος αυτό το τραγούδι! με ξέφραζε τόσο εκείνη την περίοδο...,μα τόσο... αφού σκέφτομαι να ανεβάσω ενα δικό μου βίντεο στο youtubi με δική μου θεματολογία και υπόκρουση αυτό το τραγούδι.

Παρεπιπτόντος ξενέρωσα τόοοοοοοσο πολύ με την τελευταία σεζόν του house...πιο πολύ πεθαίνεις. Αλλα κ το τελευταίο επεισόδιο, μα τέτοια @@ριά???? Η κάντυ πουθενά! φαντάζομαι πόσο άσχημα μάλωσαν με τους παραγωγούς για να φύγει τόσο ξαφνικά κ μάλιστα να μην μπεί ούτε guest στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο. Μπα απογοητεύτηκα απο όλες τις απόψεις... Χάλια χάαααλιαααα!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB_pbLt7ijk


Συστήνω απο σειρές το "the good wife" κ για τώρα το κασλοκαίρι που παίζει "true blood" αν κ αυτό το τελευταίο το έχουν παραξηλώσει τις 2 τελευταίες σεζόν...τεσπά...


Ξηγήθηκες πάλι κ θάλασσα, κ μάλιστα κουβάλησες και το σόϊ. Καλά ρε συ κατά τα άλλα παθαίνεις πανικούς, μια χαρά σε βρίσκω, αφού δεν έχεις κ άγχος μην πάθει τπτ η γιαγιά κ ο μπάρμπας ενώ εσύ οδηγάς κ μάλιστα με ενα αμάξι που μπορεί να κλατάρει (ιδρώνω στην σκέψη) είσαι κυρρρία blue κυρρρρίαααα! Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο πραγματικά, κ ζείς την ζωή σου όπως ενας φυσιολογικός ενήλικας :) Πολύ χαίρομαι όταν συμπάσχοντες καταφέρνουν να ξεπεράσουν επι το πλείστον την θεματάρα μας, μου δίνει ελπίδες! 

Ούφ τι ζέστα είν αυτή ρε σεις! ας οδεύσω σιγά σιγά...
Να είστε καλά κουρτσούδια κ αγόρια, χαιρετώ κάπου εδώ πάω για τρεξιματάκι εις το γήπεδον (ψέμα για περπάτημα πάω...δεν έχω αντοχές για τρέξιμο...)
kisses :p

----------


## Blue9791

Η τελευταία σεζόν ήταν όντως μούφα μεγάλη... Ξεπέτα μου φάνηκε.
Την πλάκα μου έπαθα με τη σειρά Breaking Bad. To the good wife θα το τσεκάρω αλλά δεν μπορώ τους βρυκόλακες ρε παιδί μου... είδα λίγο το true blood και δεν με τράβηξε.

Όσο για τις εξορμήσεις μου θα σου πω πως το εχω φιλοσοφήσει. Καλύτερα να μην την παλεύω σε μια παραλία παρά να μην την παλεύω στο σπίτι μου.
Οκ η αλήθεια είναι οτι πανικούς τώρα δεν έχω. Κάποιες εξάρσεις άγχους που και που αλλά ελεγχονται.
Παίζει να πάμε στη Μάνη τον Αυγουστο και αυτό με εχει ψιλοαγχώσει (κυρίως λόγω του οτι θα οδηγώ εγω αν και τρελαίνομαι να οδηγω απλά αισθάνομαι περισσότερη ασφάλεια όταν οδηγεί και καποιος άλλος και η κοπελα μου δεν οδηγεί, δλδ εχει δίπλωμα αλλά μόλις κάτσει στη θέση του οδηγού παθαίνει 23 πανικούς καπάκι) αλλά καλύτερα διακοπές με πανικούς παρά στο σπίτι. Ειλικρινά έπηξα τόσο πολύ τον χειμώνα και ακόμα πήζω που δεν θα την παλέψω αν δεν πάω κάπου και ας τον πάθω τον πανικό. 
Αλλά μεταξύ μας τώρα, πόσο άσχημα μπορεί νιώσει κανείς όταν έχει καλή παρεα, φοβερές παραλίες και απίστευτα λουκάνικα με πορτοκάλι και πράσσο;
Η προσωπική μας τρομοκρατία δεν θα περάσει!!


ΠιΕς: Το τραγουδάκι και εγω απο επεισόδιο χαους το άκουσα και μ'αρεσε τρομερά!

----------


## labwmenos

Ολα τα ατομα που εχουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα δικουνται συνταξη αναπηριας αρκει να εχουν ενσημα και ΜΑΛΛΟΝ να εχουν μπει ψυχιατρειο.Μπορειτε να κανετε μια εικονικη εισαγωγη και την παιρνεται ΑΜΕΣΟΣ.Η κατωτατη ειναι 530.

----------


## Blue9791

Διαφωνώ με τη λογική της αναπηρικής σύνταξης επειδή κάποιος πχ παθαίνει κρίσεις πανικού. 
Να το κάνει κάποιος με μείζονα ψυχιατρικά προβλήματα που δεν μπορει να δουλέψει και εξαρτάται απο άλλους , ναι.
Ασε που ξερω κόσμο που το παιζει καταθλιπτικός για να πάρει τη συνταξη αυτη τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που όντως την χρειάζεται.
Και οπως ξερουμε ολοι αυτο συμβαινει και σε χρονιες παθησεις τις οποιες πολλοι προσποιουνται πως εχουν.
Δεν λεω οτι αν εχεις αναγκη να μην το κανεις αλλα ποσοι πραγματικα το εχουν αναγκη;
Για τον λογο αυτο της δυσπιστιας (και με μηδενικα αποτελεσματα βεβαια) υπαρχουν οι επιτροπες απο τις οποιες περνουν οι πασχοντες ανα καποια χρονια.
Ο αδελφος της μαμας μου, ΑΜΕΑ, διανοητικα καθυστερημενος, περναει επιτροπη ανα 5 χρονια για να παρει επιδομα (οχι συνταξη γιατι υποτιθεται οτι συνταξη παιρνει μεσω της μανας του 80 ευρω). Το επιδομα ειναι 400 ευρω το διμηνο.
Ενας σκασμος δικαιολογητικα για εναν ανθρωπο που τι; θα ανεβει το iq του σε 5 χρόνια;
Ή ο ακρωτηριασμένος θα φυτρώσει χέρια/ποδια;
Γιατι τα λεω ολα αυτα ομως.
Και πάλι οποιος εχει αναγκη ουσιαστικη ας το κανει.
Θα το θεωρουσα ανεντιμο ομως εκ μερους μου (και μιλαω για μενα και μονο γιατι μονο τη δικη μου κατασταση ξερω) να εχω ψυχολογικα προβληματα, κρισεις πανικου, αγοραφοβιες, κλειστοφοβιες και δε συμμαζευεται, τα οποια προβληματα μπορω να διαχειριστω αν θελω και να διεκδικισω αναπηρικη συνταξη τη στιγμη που δεν την δινουν ή την δινουν μετα κοπων και βασανων σε μελος της οικογενειας μου που την εχει απολυτη αναγκη.

----------


## Frini

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου blue μου, έκτός αν μιλάμε για βαριά περιστατικά.
Είναι και κάτι άλλο..η συνταξιοδότηση σημαίνει και ένα είδος παραίτησης από την ζωή, μια αποδοχή του ότι είμαι άρρωστος με βουλα και υπογραφή του κράτους και ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό.
Η δουλειά οσο και να μας ζορίζει-και ιδιαιτερα όταν οι συνθήκες είναι χάλια και δεν πληρώνεσαι με τίποτα για αυτό που προσφέρεις-είναι και αυτή ένας προσωπικός αγώνας που σε κρατάει σε εγρήγορση.

----------


## Blue9791

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου blue μου, έκτός αν μιλάμε για βαριά περιστατικά.
> Είναι και κάτι άλλο..η συνταξιοδότηση σημαίνει και ένα είδος παραίτησης από την ζωή, μια αποδοχή του ότι είμαι άρρωστος με βουλα και υπογραφή του κράτους και ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό.
> Η δουλειά οσο και να μας ζορίζει-και ιδιαιτερα όταν οι συνθήκες είναι χάλια και δεν πληρώνεσαι με τίποτα για αυτό που προσφέρεις-είναι και αυτή ένας προσωπικός αγώνας που σε κρατάει σε εγρήγορση.


Ακριβώς έτσι είναι.
Μόνο και μόνο η έννοια της συνταξης ειδικά σε μικρή ηλικία σημαίνει παραίτηση.
Υπάρχει μια στατιστική η οποία λέει οτι οι άνθρωποι που βγαίνουν στη σύνταξη, ακόμα και στην ηλικία που πρέπει, είναι πιθανό να παρουσιάσουν κατάθλιψη είτε απο ανία είτε επειδη η ίδια η συνταξιοδότηση σημαίνει το τέλος μιας παραγωγικής περιόδου.

----------


## betelgeuse

Υποθετω (βασικα σιγουρη ειμαι) , πως ο λαβωμενος εννοει οτι μπορεις να παρεις την συνταξη ακομα και αν δουλευεις. Ειναι ουσιαστικα σαν επιδομα. Δεν χρειαζεται να σταματησεις την δουλεια.
Αλλα συμφωνω μαζι σας πως αν παθαινεις κρισεις πανικου δεν ειναι απαραιτητο το επιδομα.

----------


## Frini

Βέβαια για να πω την αμαρτια μου, εγώ δεν θα είχα κανένα προβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή αν έβγαινα στη συνταξη χαχα. Θα μπορούσα να βρω δημιουργικες ασχολίες και πράγματα που ηθελα παντα να κάνω και δεν προλαβαινω.
Να σηκωθω το πρωι και να πιω τον καφέ μου στο μπαλκονι παρεα με το βιβλιο μου. Να μην αισθανομαι λιωμα στην κουραση.
Είναι πως το βλέπεις το θέμα της σύνταξης και τι μπορεις να κανεις με τον ελευθερο χρόνο σου..Η μητέρα μου βγήκε στα 47-48 (δικαστικος υπάλληλος) και την θυμάμαι ποσο δημιουργική ήταν και τι ομορφα περνουσε.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλα δεν το συζητώ...Αν επαιρνα τωρα 2-3 χιλιαρικα συνταξη καθόλου δεν θα με χάλαγε!
Θα έβρισκα τρόπο να μην πλήττω! 
Θα έκανα όλα όσα δεν μπορώ να κάνω τις ωρες που δουλεύω και δυστυχως δουλεύω απλα για να συντηρουμαι.
Ασε που εγω συγκεκριμενα δεν προκειται να βγω στη συνταξη ελλειψει ενσημων.

Είλωτας μεχρι να πεθάνω!

----------


## Soutsi

καλά οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν είναι το μόνο πράγμα που σε κάνει να τρέχεις στους γιατρούς...είναι κ τα επακόλουθα που καθιστούν ενα άτομο δύσκολο στο να κοινωνικοποιείται με φυσιολογικούς ρυθμούς. Υπάρχουν σημαντικά επακόλουθα των κρίσεων πανικού όπως η αγοραφοβία κ η κατάθλιψη. Βέβαια εξαρτάται απο το π'οσο διευρυμένο είναι το πρόβλημα στο άτομο κλπ κλπ... 

Για μένα είναι πραγτικματικό πρόβλημα, μιας κ δεν μου επιτρέπει η αγοραφοβία που εχει δημιουργηθεί εξαιτίας των κρίσεων παν. να πάω στην δουλειά, να εκτελέσω την δουλειά όπως κανονικά θα έκανα, να μετακινηθώ με το αυτοκίνητο κ άλλα μεσα μεταφοράς να συνάψω προσωπικές σχέσεις σε ενα ευρύτερο πεδίο, κλπ κλπ... Δεν υπάρχει προσωπική ζωή, επαγγελματική με το κυάλι, και κατά συνέπεια είναι λογικό να περνάω σε διάφορες φάσεις κατάθλιψη. Με λίγα λόγια τα παρελκόμενα των κρίσεων πανικού είναι που κάνουν πολύ σκ@@ά την όλη φάση... Θεωρητικά βέβαια ολα ξεπερνιούνται με καλή θέληση, *θεωρητικά* πάντα... Το πρόβλημα δε γίνεται μεγαλύερο όταν όλος αυτός ο τρόπος ζωής αριθμεί μερικά χρόνια, τότε πλέον εγκαθυδίεται κ είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολο να το αποτινάξεις, γίνεται πια κομμάτι της ταυτότητας σου.

----------


## fragile

σουτσι με εκφραζουν απολυτα ολα οσα εγραψες.
μια απο τα ιδια και εγω.
δυστυχως....

----------


## Frini

Δεν θέλω να κάνω την έξυπνη για κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω, καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μπεις στην διαδικασία οταν νιώθεις έτσι, από την άλλη θέλω να σας ρωτήσω χωρις ίχνος ειρωνίας ή μομφής
Οκ αν έχεις προσωπικα εισοδήματα τα οποία σε συντηρούν, όταν όμως εξαρτάσαι από τους άλλους οικονομικά άρα και σε άλλα επίπεδα, αυτό δε μειώνει περισσοτερο την αυτοεκτίμηση σου, δεν σε ρίχνει περισσότερο
Και μήπως τελικά αφήνεσαι σε μια παραδοχή της "αρρώστιας" σου και σε ένα βόλεμα που ναι μεν δεν σε εκφράζει στο ελάχιστο αλλά από την αλλη δεν μπορεις να το αποτινάξεις?

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ρε σεις που χαθηκε η Blue9791 ... Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα χωρις τα μπινελικια της θα παθω καμμια... καταθλιψη;)

----------


## betelgeuse

> Δεν θέλω να κάνω την έξυπνη για κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω, καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μπεις στην διαδικασία οταν νιώθεις έτσι, από την άλλη θέλω να σας ρωτήσω χωρις ίχνος ειρωνίας ή μομφής
> Οκ αν έχεις προσωπικα εισοδήματα τα οποία σε συντηρούν, όταν όμως εξαρτάσαι από τους άλλους οικονομικά άρα και σε άλλα επίπεδα, αυτό δε μειώνει περισσοτερο την αυτοεκτίμηση σου, δεν σε ρίχνει περισσότερο
> Και μήπως τελικά αφήνεσαι σε μια παραδοχή της "αρρώστιας" σου και σε ένα βόλεμα που ναι μεν δεν σε εκφράζει στο ελάχιστο αλλά από την αλλη δεν μπορεις να το αποτινάξεις?


Θα απαντησω προσωπικα. Εννοειται πως αν εξαρτασε οικονομικα απο αλλον η αυτοεκτιμηση σου πιανει πατο, ακομα και αν ο αλλος δεν σου ασκει καμμια πιεση και δεν σου το πεταει καταμουτρα οτι σε συντηρει. Ειμαι χωρις εισοδημα απο Απριλη και με σχεδον αδειο λογαριασμο , και πλεον ο φιλος μου πληρωνει τα περισσοτερα εξοδα μου και παρολο που στην σχεση μας ειναι ολα καλα , το γεγονος οτι δεν εχω δουλεια με κανει να αισθανομαι πολυ μειονεκτικα.
Το δευτερο σκελος του ποστ σου ειναι καπως περιπλοκο. Ναι υπαρχουν ατομα που κατα καποιο τροπο βολευονται με την αρρωστια και δεν κανουν καμμια προσπαθεια να βελτιωσουν την ζωη τους. Αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυει παντα. Υπαρχουν και ατομα που οντως δεν ειναι σε θεση να εργαστουν αρα αναγκαστικα χρειαζονται την στηριξη αλλων , υπαρχουν και ατομα που εργαζονται παρα τις δυσκολιες που αντιμετωπιζουν...

----------


## Frini

> Θα απαντησω προσωπικα. Εννοειται πως αν εξαρτασε οικονομικα απο αλλον η αυτοεκτιμηση σου πιανει πατο, ακομα και αν ο αλλος δεν σου ασκει καμμια πιεση και δεν σου το πεταει καταμουτρα οτι σε συντηρει. Ειμαι χωρις εισοδημα απο Απριλη και με σχεδον αδειο λογαριασμο , και πλεον ο φιλος μου πληρωνει τα περισσοτερα εξοδα μου και παρολο που στην σχεση μας ειναι ολα καλα , το γεγονος οτι δεν εχω δουλεια με κανει να αισθανομαι πολυ μειονεκτικα.
> Το δευτερο σκελος του ποστ σου ειναι καπως περιπλοκο. Ναι υπαρχουν ατομα που κατα καποιο τροπο βολευονται με την αρρωστια και δεν κανουν καμμια προσπαθεια να βελτιωσουν την ζωη τους. Αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυει παντα. Υπαρχουν και ατομα που οντως δεν ειναι σε θεση να εργαστουν αρα αναγκαστικα χρειαζονται την στηριξη αλλων , υπαρχουν και ατομα που εργαζονται παρα τις δυσκολιες που αντιμετωπιζουν...


Καλή μου όταν μιλάμε για μια προσωρινή κατάσταση σαν τη δική σου δεν χρειάζεται να νιώθεις μειονεκτικά. Όλοι μας έχουμε περάσει από τετοιες φάσεις και μας στήριξαν άνθρωποι που μας αγαπάνε, όπως έχουμε στηρίξει ή θα στηρίξουμε και εμείς.
Σαφέστατα υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν μπορούν να εργαστούν τουλάχιστον για ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Αυτό για το οποίο αναρωτιέμαι είναι ,πόσο η αδυναμία αυτή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα σε αλλοθι..

----------


## Frini

> Ρε σεις που χαθηκε η Blue9791 ... Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα χωρις τα μπινελικια της θα παθω καμμια... καταθλιψη;)


Και εγώ αναρωτήθηκα..μα καμια περιγραφή για το σαββατοκύριακο?

----------


## betelgeuse

Αυτο που λες πιστευω οτι εξαρταται καθαρα απο τον χαρακτηρα.Ειναι μερικοι ανθρωποι που μπορει συνειδητα να μην θελουν να αναλαβουν την ευθυνη του εαυτου τους,
καποιοι αλλοι μπορει να φοβουνται να ζησουν με αλλα δεδομενα και για αυτο να χρησιμοποιουν ως αλλοθι την ασθενεια τους.
Αλλα πραγματικα πιστευω πως αυτος που οντως θελει να κανει μια στροφη στην ζωη του, θα την κανει με καθε κοστος.

----------


## Blue9791

Παίδες γεια μας.
Έχω πολύ ζουμί. Χάθηκα γιατί απο τη Δευτέρα είμαι χωρλις δουλειά...
Πιο ύπουλη απόλυση δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει.
Την Κυριακή το βράδυ με παίρνει το αφεντικό και μου λέει μην έρθεις αυριο γιατι έχουμε πρόβλημα. Δεν μου έλεγε τί πρόβλημα γιατι και καλά δεν μπορούσε να μιλήσει.
Μου λέει θα σε πάρω αύριο να σου πω.
Τον παίρνω Δευτέρα, δεν το σηκώνει. Με τα πολλά τον βρίσκω και τσατισμένος μου λέει οτι θα με πάρει εκείνος να μου πει πότε θα πάω (το πότε πολύ γενικό).
Τα παίρνω και του λεω να μου πει τι συμβαίνει γιατι δεν μπορώ να μην ξέρω αν εχω δουλειά!
Μου λέει οτι λείπουν λεφτά απο το ταμείο και δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει.
Εκεί αρχίζω να παίρνω ανάποδες.
Του λεω πηγαινε στο μαγαζι και ερχομαι και εγω.
Βρισκόμαστε και μου λέει οτι λείπουν λεφτά (20-30 ευρω) και δεν ξέρω αν τα έχεις πάρει εσυ ή οι 2 άλλοι που είναι στο μαγαζί.
Εγω εν τω μεταξύ επειδή δεν εμπμιστεύομαι κανέναν, κρατάω τεφτέρι. Τί μπήκε, τί βγήκε, κόβω για όλα αποδείξεις και όλα αυτά για να έχω την πλάτη μου καλυμμένη.
Με τα πολλά μου λέει οτι ο ενας απο τους 3 που χειριζόμαστε το ταμείο βρίσκει έλλειμα.
Και μάλιστα τις ώρες που δουλεύω εγω.
Εγω πάλι άλλα λεφτά άφηνα το βράδυ και άλλα έβρισκα το πρωι (λιγότερα πάντα) και πάντα του το έλεγα αλλά ποτέ δεν έγινε θέμα (οι άλλοι 2 είναι φίλοι του και πατριώτες του).
Long story short, τον ξεχέζω που τόλμησε να φανταστεί οτι έχω πάρει λεφτά, τη στιγμη που 5 μήνες τώρα διαχειριζόμουν πάνω απο 5000 ευρω την ημέρα με μηδενική απώλεια.
Και του λεω οκ, δώσε μου το δεκαπενθήμερο και οτι άλλο δικαιούμαι να τσακιστώ να φύγω να μη σας ξαναδώ και αμέτε μου στο διάολο ενας ενας και όλοι μαζί. By the way αυτός που βρήκε "έλλειμα" είναι αυτός που πολύ με θέλει και θέλει και να με παντρευτεί.
Πετάγεται η γυναίκα του (ελληνίδα λούμπεν που ανάθεμά με αν έχει δουλέψει μια ώρα στη ζωή της γιατι είναι απλά ζώο) και λέει τι άλλο θες εκτος απο το δεκαπενθήμερο;
Σημειωτέον δεν μου έδιναν ένσημα.
Και απαντώ, αναλογία επιδόματος αδείας, αποζημίωση αδείας και αναλογία δώρου Χριστουγένων. Και συμπλήρωσα, όπως εκανες και το Πάσχα (το Πάσχα μου είχαν δώσει δώρο).
Και λέει οτι το Πάσχα ήθελα και σου έδωσα δώρο, δεν ήμουν υποχρεωμένη και συμπληρώνει οτι επίδομα αδείας δεν δικαιούμαι γιατι δεν εχω κλείσει 8 μήνες εργασίας.
Φυσικά της απάντησα οτι το 8μηνο ίσχυε 15 χόνια πρίν και είπα βέβαια οτι απορώ που δεν το ξέρει αφού κατα τα λεγόμενά της δούλευε μέχρι πρίν 2 χρόνια (τώρα δεν την αφήνει ο άντρας της να δουλεύει γιατί είναι πολυ σερνικός με σύμπλεγμα εμίρη και δεν αφήνει τη γυναίκα του όξω απο το σπίτι μη του τηνε πηδήξουνε τη σαύρα! που σαν γυναίκα, ούτε να μου το δεί!).
Τα παίρνω λοιπόν και λέω στον αφεντικό (ο οποίος δεν είχε καμία αντίρηση να μου πληρώσει τα νόμιμα) να δώσουμε ραντεβού στον λογιστή να μας πεί εκείνος τί δικαιούμαι και τί οχι.
Πάμε λοιπόν και εκεί που νόμιζε οτι θα με ξεπετάξει με κανενα 200άρι, του βγάζει ο λογιστής ένα μπουγιουρντί 700 ευρώ.
Του'φυγε η μελανίνη.
Δεν μου τα έδωσε γιατί δεν είχε και είπε οτι θα μου τα δώσει τη Δευτέρα.
Εαν δεν μου τα δώσει αυτός, θα του πάει μια ωραιότατη καταγγελία απο την επιθεώρηση εργασίας που θα γουστάρει.
Εν τω μεταξύ μου πρότεινε να δουλέψω στο μαγαζί 11-8 με 600 ευρω. Πάλι χωρίς ένσημα. Του αντιπρότεινα 1-8 με 600 για να βρω και πρωινή δουλειά και είπε οτι για 7 ωρες δίνω 400.
Έχω ανάγκη και μάλιστα μεγάλη αλλά δεν γίνεται να δουλεύω 10 χρόνια και να με εκμεταλλευεται ο ανίδεος που το παίζει busynesman.
Δηλαδή όχι μόνο με πρόσβαλε, με έβαλε και στη διαδικασία να ζητιανεύω δουλεία; Οχι μωρό μου.
Την αποζημίωσή μου και φιλάκια.
Και φυσικά έτσι γιατι με νευρίασε, ακόμα και να μου δώσει τα λεφτά, καταγγελία θα κάνω για τα ένσημα, έτσι για το γαμωτο και για το "ήθελα και στα'δωσα" της γυναίκας του.
Που πιάνουν 2 παράδες στα χέρια τους, λιγδώνει το αντερό τους και νομίζουν οτι έγιναν και άνθρωποι.
Γι'αυτό χάθηκα!
Καλά είμαι όμως, δεν υποτροπίασα με τους πανικούς (!!!!!!!) και κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό.
Νεύρα ε;

----------


## Blue9791

> Και εγώ αναρωτήθηκα..μα καμια περιγραφή για το σαββατοκύριακο?


Τώρα τώρα πάω να σε διαβάσω να δω αν τα θες τα μπινελίκια σου τώρα που είμαι φορτωμένη ακόμα :)

----------


## Frini

Kαι εγώ που περίμενα ν' ακουσω για ένα ευχαριστο σαββατοκυριακο με μπανακια να χαρώ..
Μ' αυτά που είπες πατησες την ευαισθητη χορδή μου...δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω μπινελίκια από εδώ ..παντωςεσυ κράτα τον θυμό σου στην συγκεκριμένη, σε φάσεις είναι καλος οδηγος.Μην σε παρει από κάτω.
Τό θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχεις ένσημα..μπορεί να σε παίξουν και να μην σου δώσουν αυτά που σου οφείλουν..Διεκδισε τα ..
Μπορώ-σαν λογιστρια-σου στελνω προσωπικο μυνημα αν θελήσεις να ρωτήσεις κατι.
Γαμωτο blue ηταν που ήταν ότι να ναι στον εργασιακο τομέα, τώρα βρήκαν χωρο και αλωνίζουν..

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Παίδες γεια μας.
> Έχω πολύ ζουμί. Χάθηκα γιατί απο τη Δευτέρα είμαι χωρλις δουλειά...
> Πιο ύπουλη απόλυση δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει.
> Την Κυριακή το βράδυ με παίρνει το αφεντικό και μου λέει μην έρθεις αυριο γιατι έχουμε πρόβλημα. Δεν μου έλεγε τί πρόβλημα γιατι και καλά δεν μπορούσε να μιλήσει.
> Μου λέει θα σε πάρω αύριο να σου πω.
> Τον παίρνω Δευτέρα, δεν το σηκώνει. Με τα πολλά τον βρίσκω και τσατισμένος μου λέει οτι θα με πάρει εκείνος να μου πει πότε θα πάω (το πότε πολύ γενικό).
> Τα παίρνω και του λεω να μου πει τι συμβαίνει γιατι δεν μπορώ να μην ξέρω αν εχω δουλειά!
> Μου λέει οτι λείπουν λεφτά απο το ταμείο και δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει.
> Εκεί αρχίζω να παίρνω ανάποδες.
> ...


Το ξερω Blue οτι το θεμα της απολυσης σου ειναι κατι ζορικο αλλα γαμοτο εχεις σκεφτει να γινεις συγγραφεας η εστω δημοσιογραφος. Ωρες ωρες πετας κατι κουφα..."Του'φυγε η μελανίνη." Γαμηθηκα στο γελιο ακομα κι σκυλος μου καθοταν και με κοιτουσε που γελουσα...

----------


## Blue9791

Τι να κάνω ρε συ... Άμα δεν το πάρω κι εγω στη πλάκα χάθηκα!
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχω ενα ταλέντο στο να πετάω κουφά :P


Νεότερα! 
Με πήρε ο παπάρας και μου είπε το εξής "ήθελα να σου πω οτι ο Χ (αυτός που δουλευε μαζί μου) παραδέχτηκε οτι έπαιρνε λεφτά απο το ταμείο και θελω να σου πω συγνωμη και τωρα και απο κοντά οταν θα έρθεις να σου δωσω τα λεφτά".
Τώρα συμβαίνει το εξής.
Ή όντως το παραδέχτηκε ο Χ ή φοβάται ο παπάρας μην του κάνω ζημιά γιατι ξέρω πολλά και για δουλειές υπόγειες κλπ και μαλλον κάποιος του είπε να με πάρει με το μαλακό γιατι με αυτα που ξέρω, τον έχω.
Φυσικά η απάντησή μου ήταν οτι δεν θέλω συγνώμες, τα λεφτά μου θέλω και γεια σας.
Αυτό το "ήθελα και στο'δωσα το δωρο του Πάσχα" που ειπε η γυναικα του ρε παιδια, δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω.
Αυτό με έχει νευριάσει πιο πολύ απο το οτι μου είπαν οτι πήρα λεφτά απο το ταμείο!
Λες και δεν δουλευα σαν τον μαλακα 10 ωρες για 28 ευρω τη μερα και οχι μονο μεσα στο μαγαζι αλλά και σε εξωτερικες δουλειες με δικη μου βενζίνη πάντα!
Anyway...οκ το βουλώνω τώρα.

----------


## μαρκελα

> ..Αυτό το "ήθελα και στο'δωσα το δωρο του Πάσχα" που ειπε η γυναικα του ρε παιδια, δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω.
> Αυτό με έχει νευριάσει πιο πολύ απο το οτι μου είπαν οτι πήρα λεφτά απο το ταμείο!
> Λες και δεν δουλευα σαν τον μαλακα 10 ωρες για 28 ευρω τη μερα και οχι μονο μεσα στο μαγαζι αλλά και σε εξωτερικες δουλειες με δικη μου βενζίνη πάντα!
> Anyway...οκ το βουλώνω τώρα.


Μπλου, σίγουρα σε φοβάται.. σ' είχε κι ανασφάλιστη, εκτός των άλλων.. και για να του κάνεις όπως λες καταγγελία, δεν ήσουν ήδη ΟΑΕΔ
ενώ δούλευες σ' αυτόν, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι αν είχες τους 8 μήνες περίπου ασφάλισης θάμπαινες και ταμείο ανεργίας τώρα με δαύτον.. 
Όσο για την γυναίκα του κι αυτό που σούπε, ε σιγά τώρα το σούργελο! " οι άδειοι τενεκέδες κάνουν περισσότερο θόρυβο " :p

----------


## Blue9791

> " οι άδειοι τενεκέδες κάνουν περισσότερο θόρυβο " :p


ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ!!!!!

----------


## Blue9791

By the way, ημουν ΟΑΕΔ κανονικα όσο δουλευα γιατι δεν ηθελα να κοψω την καρτα αφου δεν ειχα ελπιδες για αμεση ασφαλιση και δεν ηθελα να κοψω το σερι. Τωρα κλεινω χρονο με καρτα.

----------


## μαρκελα

> By the way, ημουν ΟΑΕΔ κανονικα όσο δουλευα γιατι δεν ηθελα να κοψω την καρτα αφου δεν ειχα ελπιδες για αμεση ασφαλιση και δεν ηθελα να κοψω το σερι. Τωρα κλεινω χρονο με καρτα.


Α τέλεια!! οπότε κάνε μια μετάθεση των πανικών στον τύπο και την έξαλλη τύπισσα ελαφρά την καρδία, γιατί δεν πρέπει να χάνεται μέρα ασφάλισης!

----------


## fragile

μπλου σε χαιρομαι που δεν μασας!
ειλικρινα ομως!
παρτου του μ@λ@κα οσα σου χρωσταει και μην του αφησεις ιχνος μελανινης!!!! :P

----------


## Blue9791

Κρισεις πανικου θα παθουν αυτοι οταν θα τους παει η επιθεωρηση.
Για την προσβολη και μονο.

----------


## gamwtiskriseismougamw

Μπραβο ρε blue! Συνεχισε ετσι ;)
Θελω να σε ευχαριστησω (οπως και ολους οσους απαντουν) γιατι με βοηθατε πραγματικα! <3
:D

----------


## Blue9791

> Μπραβο ρε blue! Συνεχισε ετσι ;)
> Θελω να σε ευχαριστησω (οπως και ολους οσους απαντουν) γιατι με βοηθατε πραγματικα! <3
> :D


Αν δεν ηταν τα παιδια του φορουμ θα ειχαμε παει χαμενοι. Μεγαλη βοηθεια πραγματικα!

----------


## betelgeuse

Βlue με παρομοιο τροπο ειχα απολυσει και εμενα πριν απο λιγα χρονια απο μια καφετερια. αλλα ημουν πιτσιρικα και την ειδα επανασταση και δεν πηγα καν να παρω τα λεφτα που μου χρωστουσαν ( και καλα δεν δεχομαι λεφτα τους) , αλλα ηταν και πριν 4χρονια και ηξερα πως την επομενη θα εχω βρει αλλη δουλεια.
Στην περιπτωση σου δεν πιστευω καν πως ελειπαν λεφτα απο το ταμειο , μπαρουφες ελεγε ο τυπος.
Δεν ξερω αν σκεφτεσαι να ξαναδουλεψεις για αυτον , αλλα οπως και να εχει καλα ξεμπερδεματα και ευχομαι να βρεις μια δουλεια που να σου αξιζει.

----------


## Frini

Και εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι έλειπαν χρήματα από το ταμειο, στημένο ήταν για να σε αναγκάσουν να παραιτηθεις και να φοβάσαι κιολας για να μην ζητήσεις αποζημιώσεις και κάνεις καταγγελίες.
Πάρε τα χρήματα, υπέγραψε τις αποδείξεις συμπληρώνοντας το χρονικο διαστημα που εργάστηκες και με κάθε επιφύλαξη για κάθε νόμιμο δικαιωμα σου και μετά κάνε την καταγγελία σου ικα για ασφάλιση.
Με σύνεση και προγραμματισμό οι κινήσεις σου.

----------


## Blue9791

Παιδια ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ για τη στηριξη σας... Ειλικρινα για αλλη μια φορα μου δινετε κουραγιο :)
Τωρα εχω πάθει το άλλο... Βαριεμαι στο σπιτι και για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου ζηλευω τους ανθρωπους που δουλευουν.
Ποια; Εγω που αν μου ελεγες οτι αραξε και δεν θα ξαναδουλεψεις ποτε θα ελεγα οκ, λεω καλυτερα να δουλευα και να επηζα παρα να πηζω στο σπιτι.
Ισως και να μου κανει καλο να ξεκουραστω απο τη μια αλλα απο την αλλη δεν μπορω να καθομαι.
Και πλεον φως για δουλεια (και αν!) θα δουμε απο Σεπτεμβρη.
Αλλα ας δουμε και τη φωτεινη πλευρα που ειναι οτι ειμαι διαθεσιμη για μπανιο 24/7 :)

----------


## Frini

> Παιδια ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ για τη στηριξη σας... Ειλικρινα για αλλη μια φορα μου δινετε κουραγιο :)
> Τωρα εχω πάθει το άλλο... Βαριεμαι στο σπιτι και για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου ζηλευω τους ανθρωπους που δουλευουν.
> Ποια; Εγω που αν μου ελεγες οτι αραξε και δεν θα ξαναδουλεψεις ποτε θα ελεγα οκ, λεω καλυτερα να δουλευα και να επηζα παρα να πηζω στο σπιτι.
> Ισως και να μου κανει καλο να ξεκουραστω απο τη μια αλλα απο την αλλη δεν μπορω να καθομαι.
> Και πλεον φως για δουλεια (και αν!) θα δουμε απο Σεπτεμβρη.
> Αλλα ας δουμε και τη φωτεινη πλευρα που ειναι οτι ειμαι διαθεσιμη για μπανιο 24/7 :)


Ελα βρε κορίτσι ακομα δεν κάθισες και βαρέθηκες κιολας. Απολαυσε όσο μπορεις λιγη ξεκουραση και ηρεμία. Πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιος σου εξασφάλιζε το ότι από Σεπτέμβρη θα βρεις δουλειά δεν θα βαριοσουν καθολου, θα το απολαμβανες.
Το άγχος είναι αυτό που πιστεύω σου δημιουργει θέμα. 
Προσπάθησε να το διώξεις, ολα θα πανε καλα πουλακι μου,

----------


## Soutsi

"του φυγε η μελανίνη" χαχχαχα ρε συ.... χαχαχ καλό καλό...:D 

Τι να πείς, χέστον κ την γυναίκα του το ψώνιο μαζί, κ εμένα θα με πείραζε πολύ αυτό που σου πε. Δεν ξέρω τι θα κανα πάνω στην φάση στην θέση σου, δεν λειτουργώ καλά σε καθεστώς θυμού στην κορυφή της στιγμής, με εχω ικανή να ουρλιάζω έως κ να χειροδικίσω. Οπότε καλά το χειρίστικες. 

Φαντάζομαι οτι τώρα θα ναι ψιλοβαρετά, για αυτό προτείνω γυμναστικούλα. Περπάτα ή τρέξε για μισή ωρίτσα κάθε μέρα, είναι τρομερά ανανεωτικό κ καθαρίζει το κεφάλι απο τις έννοιες, ανεβάζει τις ενδορφίνες κ κάνει τον ύπνο καλύτερο. 

Παρεπιπτόντος υπάρχει ενα πρόγραμμα στον ΟΑΕΔ για λίγο ακόμη, που απευθύνεται σε αποφοίτους ΑΕΙ ΤΕΙ δεν ξέρω αν τελείωσες κάτι, αλλά δίνει στους εργοδότες 25 ευρώ (!) / ημέρα για όποιον προσλάβουν για 2 χρόνια. Για τους εργοδότες έρχεται κουτί. Το θέμα είναι να βρείς κάποιον εργοδότη... α, ναι τα λεφτά όμως είναι ψείρες, καθαρά στο χέρι με τις περικοπές θα παίρνεις 400 και κάτι ευρώ. Και εγώ το σκέφτομαι για κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά μιας κ δεν βρίσκεις κάτι άλλο είναι μια λύση. Προσωπικά εγώ δύσκολο να βρω εργοδότες μιας κ δεν κυκλοφορώ έξω εκτός χωριού κ οι γονείς μου δεν το κατέχουν το άθλημα κ έχουν κ τις δικές τους έννοιες. Αν δεν είχα θέμα θα έβρισκα κάτι σε καφετέρια προς το παρόν ρε συ blue ίσα ισα να βγαίνουν τα έξοδα κ παράλληλα θα έψαχνα για κάτι άλλο.

Καλή τύχη πάντως, κ εκμεταλεύσου τον αέρα χρόνο που έχεις :)

άχετο...ρε σεις θα είστε εδω γύρω το τριήμερο κυριακής με τρίτη? Φεύγει η μάνα μ τριήμερο στην χαλκίδα με ενα γκρούπ γυναικών, ταυτόχρονα οι φίλοι μου το ιδιο διάστημα κ το κερασάκι φέυγουν κ οι θείοι μου ...(το μπάκαπ μου...κλάψ κ ξανακλάψ). Θα μείνω σαν τον μπούφο μόνη με τον μπαμπά μ με τον οποίο δεν μιλάω αλλά ας όψεται η ανάγκη με βλέπω να ρίχνω τα μούτρα μου. Αλλά κ αυτός θα λείπει συννέχεια απο το σπίτι - είναι αγρότης - . Πως θα με πιάνει ύπνος, πως θα νιώθω ήρεμη την ημέρα? πωωωω....το σκέφτομαι κ ιδρώνω! το στομάχι μου ειναι σκατά, όλο αυτό σκέφτομαι. Πρέπει να βρώ εναλλακτικές, ακόμη κ αν αυτό σημαίνει να βάψω ο,τι όρθιο υπάρχει στην αυλή ίσα ισα για να αποσπάω την σκέψη μου... 

Ρε σεις, θα στε κατα εδώ να λέμε καμιά βλακειούλα? Με βλέπω να κλαίω κ να οδύρομαι για 3 ημέρες. 

Γαμώ το καλοκαίρι μου ...κάθε χρόνο τα ίδια. Να δω τι θα κάνω οταν θα φύγουν κ οι 2 γονείς μου σε λίγο καιρό για διακοπές. Δεν μπορώ να τους το στερήσω κ φέτος. Τι φρίκη κ αυτή ρε γμτ... να εξαρτάσαι πλήρως απο τους άλλους κ παράλληλα να τους κάνεις κ την ζωή κόλαση...

----------


## Blue9791

Σουτσι εγω τουλαχιστον εδω θα ειμαι οποτε μην αγχωνεσαι!
Οτι θες, πες :)

Ναι που λες, όλο δουλιτσες κανω ολη μερα, δεν ειμαι καθολου της γυμναστικης αλλα και το σφουγγαρισμα ενα ειδος γυμναστικης ειναι!
Περιμενω να γινει το "βαζω πλυντηριο" ολυμπιακο αθλημα για να παω να παρω τα χρυσα.

By the way, δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο ζηλευω τη θεση σου... Θα ηθελα πολυ να μεινω εστω για 24 ωρες μονη μου!!!!
Δες το αλλιως ρε παιδι μου! Θα κανεις οτι γουσταρεις!
Δες το Home Alone να παρεις ιδεες :)

----------


## Soutsi

το home alone δεν λειτουργεί καλά σε μένα :P Besides τι παραπάνω θα έκανα που δεν το κάνω τώρα? σάμπως θα φερνα τον γκόμενο στο σπίτι? γκόμενο? lol το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις? :D

p.s.---> εκείνη η παλιο τυχερή σακούλα -των 5 ευρώ όμως- λέτε να χει κανένα πρόχειρο μέσα?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N_mGagfyo4&feature=plcp

----------


## Blue9791

Γκομενο να συρεις να πα να βρεις!
Αμεσα!
Γιατρεια μεγαλη!

----------


## Soutsi

ο,τι να ναι δεν μου κάνει. Τζάπα ταλαιπώρια, συννενοήσεις εξηγήσεις και γιατί παρικαλώ? για κάποιον που έχω για να λέω οτι έχω γκόμενο. Να λείπει. Το δοκίμασα κ εκείνο. 
Αν είναι για το κούκου έχω κ σπίτι ενα με μπαταρίες :D κ δεν μιλάει κιόλας :D Που στον κόρακα το βαλα πλάκα πλάκα... οχι τπτ άλλο μην το βρεί καμία μάνα μου κ ακυρώσει την εκδρομή στην Χαλκίδα... Αχα.............

----------


## sofia1980

Δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ με τίποτα...Μόλις και μετά βίας κρατάω ανοιχτά τα μάτια μου...Πόσο θα ήθελα να είμουν στο κρεβατάκι μου και να κοιμόμοθν...Είναι η 5η μέρα που παίρνω το αντικαταθλιπτικό μου και έχω τρελαθεί....Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα κεφάλι καζάνι....Είμαι και στη δουλειά δουλεύω σε τουριστικό γραφείο και όπως καταλαβαίνετε πρέπει να είμαι και μες στη καλή χαρά γιατί διακοπές πουλάμε......Τέλος πάντων...Το πρωί με τρομερό άγχος και ιδρωμένη απο το άγχος έφτασα στο γραφείο....Πότε θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.....Ας βοηθήσει κάποιος....

----------


## Blue9791

> Δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ με τίποτα...Μόλις και μετά βίας κρατάω ανοιχτά τα μάτια μου...Πόσο θα ήθελα να είμουν στο κρεβατάκι μου και να κοιμόμοθν...Είναι η 5η μέρα που παίρνω το αντικαταθλιπτικό μου και έχω τρελαθεί....Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα κεφάλι καζάνι....Είμαι και στη δουλειά δουλεύω σε τουριστικό γραφείο και όπως καταλαβαίνετε πρέπει να είμαι και μες στη καλή χαρά γιατί διακοπές πουλάμε......Τέλος πάντων...Το πρωί με τρομερό άγχος και ιδρωμένη απο το άγχος έφτασα στο γραφείο....Πότε θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.....Ας βοηθήσει κάποιος....


Σε καταλαβαινω ρε κοριτσι μου... Ειδικα το πρωινο αγχος δεν παλευεται.
Θα φτιαξουν τα πραγματα. Εγγύηση. Αλλα θελει χρονο και επιμονη. Παρ'οτι περασα τα ιδια οσο δουλευα και δεν την παλευα και δεν περνουσαν και οι ωρες με τιποτα και το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να παω σπιτι και μπω στο κρεββατι μου, τωρα που ειμαι χωρις δουλεια εδω και δεκα μερες δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο θα ηθελα να δουλευω καπου και να απασχολειται το μυαλο μου.
Σκεψου οτι μια στο τοσο ειμαστε χαλια, οκ. Ειναι καλυτερα να ειμαστε χαλια και παραγωγικοι παρα χαλια και στο σπιτι. Εγω δλδ δεν μπορω να ειμαι σπιτι και ας ειμαι πιο χαλια οταν ειμαι εξω.
Παρανοικό αλλα ετσι ειναι.
Αλλωστε εισαι ακομα στην 5η μερα της αγωγης. Σε καμια δεκαρια μερες θα πετας.
Μη μασας! Αφου εισαι χαλια και εισαι ορθια ολα τα αλλα ειναι ανευ σημασιας.

----------


## Blue9791

> ο,τι να ναι δεν μου κάνει. Τζάπα ταλαιπώρια, συννενοήσεις εξηγήσεις και γιατί παρικαλώ? για κάποιον που έχω για να λέω οτι έχω γκόμενο. Να λείπει. Το δοκίμασα κ εκείνο. 
> Αν είναι για το κούκου έχω κ σπίτι ενα με μπαταρίες :D κ δεν μιλάει κιόλας :D Που στον κόρακα το βαλα πλάκα πλάκα... οχι τπτ άλλο μην το βρεί καμία μάνα μου κ ακυρώσει την εκδρομή στην Χαλκίδα... Αχα.............


Δεν διαφωνω καθολου με τον γκομενο με τις μπαταριες. Ισα ισα. Αλλα καμια φορα (και ειναι πολυ ευκολο πλεον) εχει αλλο ενδιαφερον ενα ζωντανο sex toy.
Δεν σου λεω να τον παντρευτεις. Ουτε καν να τον πιασεις γκομενο. Για boy toy μιλαω. Και αλλαζε τον καθε εβδομαδα ετσι για να μη βαριεσαι.
Ειναι πολυ καλη ασκηση.
Για θεραπευτικους λογους!
Ασε που οι μπαταριες εχουν ακριβηνει. Ενω το live ειναι τσαμπα :)

----------


## Blue9791

Note to self :
Πρεπει καποια στιγμη να αλλαξω τον τιτλο του νηματος σε "Κρισεις πανικου, καθημερινοτητα, ανεργια".

----------


## sofia1980

> Σε καταλαβαινω ρε κοριτσι μου... Ειδικα το πρωινο αγχος δεν παλευεται.
> Θα φτιαξουν τα πραγματα. Εγγύηση. Αλλα θελει χρονο και επιμονη. Παρ'οτι περασα τα ιδια οσο δουλευα και δεν την παλευα και δεν περνουσαν και οι ωρες με τιποτα και το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να παω σπιτι και μπω στο κρεββατι μου, τωρα που ειμαι χωρις δουλεια εδω και δεκα μερες δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο θα ηθελα να δουλευω καπου και να απασχολειται το μυαλο μου.
> Σκεψου οτι μια στο τοσο ειμαστε χαλια, οκ. Ειναι καλυτερα να ειμαστε χαλια και παραγωγικοι παρα χαλια και στο σπιτι. Εγω δλδ δεν μπορω να ειμαι σπιτι και ας ειμαι πιο χαλια οταν ειμαι εξω.
> Παρανοικό αλλα ετσι ειναι.
> Αλλωστε εισαι ακομα στην 5η μερα της αγωγης. Σε καμια δεκαρια μερες θα πετας.
> Μη μασας! Αφου εισαι χαλια και εισαι ορθια ολα τα αλλα ειναι ανευ σημασιας.



Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη στήριξη σου..Να είσαι καλά.....΄Ασχετο με το όλο θέμα αλλά είμαι σε ένα δίλλημα...Ενω πήγα στο ψυχιατρό μου και μου έδωσε την αγωγή μου, σκέφτομαι να πάω και σε έναν ψυχολόγο για να βγάλω όλα αυτά που έχω στο μυαλό μου μπας και βρω άκρη...Είναι λογικό να το κάνω τώρα ή να περιμένω λίγο ακόμη.....???

----------


## Blue9791

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη στήριξη σου..Να είσαι καλά.....΄Ασχετο με το όλο θέμα αλλά είμαι σε ένα δίλλημα...Ενω πήγα στο ψυχιατρό μου και μου έδωσε την αγωγή μου, σκέφτομαι να πάω και σε έναν ψυχολόγο για να βγάλω όλα αυτά που έχω στο μυαλό μου μπας και βρω άκρη...Είναι λογικό να το κάνω τώρα ή να περιμένω λίγο ακόμη.....???


Φυσικα και να το κανεις τωρα!
Αλλωστε η φαρμακοθεραπεια δεν ειναι μονιμη λυση. Τωρα που τα'χεις μαζεμενα να πας και να τα πεις.
Φαρμακοθεραπεια και ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι ο τελειος συνδυασμος.
Αν θες ρωτα τον γιατρο σου τι σου προτεινει, ψυχολογο ή ψυχοθεραπευτη.

----------


## Blue9791

Ενα θα πω και μονο!
Η γιαγια μου σημερα που πηγαμε για μπανιο, εκανε το πρωτο της henna tattoo.
Αυτο για να βλεπουμε οι υπολοιποι οτι η ζωη δεν σταματαει ποτε και η νεοτητα ειναι για παντα!
By the way η γιαγια ειναι 79 ετων!

----------


## Blue9791

Γαμωτο νομιζω οτι εχασα τον κυκλο μου... Της περιοδου εννοω.
Ειναι που συνεπεσε και η απολυση μου και επειδη εγινα μπαχαλο, εγινε και αυτος.
Θα παρω τον γιατρο μου το απογευμα για να το δουμε γιατι μου εχει πει οτι δεν πρεπει να χανονται οι κυκλοι.
Μηνυμα στις κοπελες του φορουμ:
Μην αψηφειτε την απωλεια των κυκλων. Μαζευονται οιστρογονα στον οργανισμο που μονο καλο δεν κανουν.

----------


## Blue9791

Και αφου μπανιαρισα τα ζωντανα μου, μαθετε και αυτο!

http://www.bloglines.gr/articles/730...a#.UBJjmaCbUT0

----------


## ti einai touto pali

9. Οι περισσότεροι γελαστοί άνθρωποι ζουν στην Κούβα και τη Βραζιλία. Στον αντίποδα βρίσκονται οι κάτοικοι των σκανδιναβικών χωρών

Λοιπον ο καλυτερος μου φιλος ειναι ναυτικος. Οσες φορες εχουμε μιλησει για το που ειναι καλυτερα να παμε να ζησουμε εχει καταληξει ή στην Κούβα ή στην Βραζιλία. Οι ανθρωποι εχουν μια γαμημενη "τρελλα" εκει μου εχει πει. Μπορει να ειναι φτωχοι (συμφωνα με τα δικα μας προτυπα) αλλα εχουν πιασει το νοημα. Αλλωστε τι χρειαζεται ο ανθρωπος για να περναει καλα . Λιγο φαι, πολυ σεξ και μπολικο υπνο. Βασικα το σχεδιο μας ειναι να την κανουμε κατα κει καποια στιγμη. Απλα αυτη την περιοδο ειμαστε σε διαπραγματευσεις με τον ΟΠΑΠ για το ποτε θα μας δωσει τα φραγκα στο λοττο. Πιστευω εντος αυτου του μηνος αντε ως τα μεσα του αλλου οτι θα εχουμε καταληξει σε συμφωνια με τον ΟΠΑΠ (εμεις ζηταμε 2 εκατομμυρια ευρω αυτοι προσφερουν μονο ενα εκατομμυριο). και μετα hasta la vista baby...

----------


## Soutsi

Καλημέρες. 
Στα μέρη μου σήμερα το πρωινό είναι συννεφιασμένο, ίσως το πάει για βροχή προς το βράδυ αλλά φυσικά είμαι δύσπιστη για αυτό το καλοκαίρι. Μακάρι να βρέξει κ ας μην πάω για τρέξιμο το απόγευμα, το χρειάζονται τόσο όλοι, η ζέστη μας έχει αποτελειώσει. 
Κατά ενα περίεργο λόγω έχω διάθεση να ακούσω μπαλάντες κ να χάνομαι σε σκέψεις...
Σκέψεις ελαφριές, χωρίς ευθύνες, με αίσθηση του ανέφικτου κ του μαγικού... με χαλαρώνουν, με ξαναγυρίζουν στον δημιουργικό εαυτό μου, απαλλαγμένο απο άγχη κ την κρύα σκιά της πραγματικότητας. Σε εκείνο το μαγικό μέρος είμαι όποια θέλω να μαι...
Κατά ενα μαζοχιστικό τρόπο το σφίξιμο αυτό στο στομάχι που μοιάζει με αυτό του έρωτευμένου, έχει μια ωραία αίσθηση. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj9qp...ature=youtu.be


καλή μας ημέρα, τα φιλιά μου

----------


## Frini

Καλημέρα
Στα δικα μου μέρη η ζέστη συνεχίζει με πεισμα δίχως ορατα σημάδια ότι αυτό θ' αλλάξει. Ναι μια καλή βροχη θα δρόσιζε την ψυχή μας..
Εχθές το βράδυ που δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ-αν και ο πιο εύκολος ανθρωπος στον ύπνο-συνειδητοποιησα τι είναι αυτό που μ' εχει αλλαξει τόσο. Δεν εχω πλεον όνειρα.
Από μικρο παιδί τρελλαινόμουν να φτιάχνω ονειρικες καταστάσεις, σαν μικρά εργα με μένα πρωταγωνιστρια, το μυαλο μου έβρισκε έτσι όχι απλά διεξόδους, αλλά πιστευα ότι είχα την ικανοτητα-δυνατοτητα να διαμορφώσω βάσει αυτών και την πραγματική ζωή μου.
Οραματιζόμουν κάτι και του δινόμουν με πάθος, δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που κατάφερα να δημιουργήσω πραγματικότητα.
Συνειδητοποιησα ότι εδώ και καιρό δεν μπορώ, έχω στερέψει,αρα μου λείπει ένα πραγματικο θελω να πλάσω.Σαν να μην εχω πια το δικαιωμα να το κάνω. 
Με τρομάζει αυτό πιο πολυ απ' όλα τ' αλλα. Αν δεν μπορώ να ονειρευτώ, πως θα με ξαναβρώ?

----------


## Blue9791

> 9. Οι περισσότεροι γελαστοί άνθρωποι ζουν στην Κούβα και τη Βραζιλία. Στον αντίποδα βρίσκονται οι κάτοικοι των σκανδιναβικών χωρών
> 
> Λοιπον ο καλυτερος μου φιλος ειναι ναυτικος. Οσες φορες εχουμε μιλησει για το που ειναι καλυτερα να παμε να ζησουμε εχει καταληξει ή στην Κούβα ή στην Βραζιλία. Οι ανθρωποι εχουν μια γαμημενη "τρελλα" εκει μου εχει πει. Μπορει να ειναι φτωχοι (συμφωνα με τα δικα μας προτυπα) αλλα εχουν πιασει το νοημα. Αλλωστε τι χρειαζεται ο ανθρωπος για να περναει καλα . Λιγο φαι, πολυ σεξ και μπολικο υπνο. Βασικα το σχεδιο μας ειναι να την κανουμε κατα κει καποια στιγμη. Απλα αυτη την περιοδο ειμαστε σε διαπραγματευσεις με τον ΟΠΑΠ για το ποτε θα μας δωσει τα φραγκα στο λοττο. Πιστευω εντος αυτου του μηνος αντε ως τα μεσα του αλλου οτι θα εχουμε καταληξει σε συμφωνια με τον ΟΠΑΠ (εμεις ζηταμε 2 εκατομμυρια ευρω αυτοι προσφερουν μονο ενα εκατομμυριο). και μετα hasta la vista baby...


Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια Ριο και Κοπα Καμπανα φιλε μου!!
Εχω φαει κολλημα με Βραζιλια!!

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλημέρες. 
> Στα μέρη μου σήμερα το πρωινό είναι συννεφιασμένο, ίσως το πάει για βροχή προς το βράδυ αλλά φυσικά είμαι δύσπιστη για αυτό το καλοκαίρι. Μακάρι να βρέξει κ ας μην πάω για τρέξιμο το απόγευμα, το χρειάζονται τόσο όλοι, η ζέστη μας έχει αποτελειώσει. 
> Κατά ενα περίεργο λόγω έχω διάθεση να ακούσω μπαλάντες κ να χάνομαι σε σκέψεις...
> Σκέψεις ελαφριές, χωρίς ευθύνες, με αίσθηση του ανέφικτου κ του μαγικού... με χαλαρώνουν, με ξαναγυρίζουν στον δημιουργικό εαυτό μου, απαλλαγμένο απο άγχη κ την κρύα σκιά της πραγματικότητας. Σε εκείνο το μαγικό μέρος είμαι όποια θέλω να μαι...
> Κατά ενα μαζοχιστικό τρόπο το σφίξιμο αυτό στο στομάχι που μοιάζει με αυτό του έρωτευμένου, έχει μια ωραία αίσθηση. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj9qp...ature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> καλή μας ημέρα, τα φιλιά μου


Ωραια αισθηση κοριτσακι...την χρειαζομασταν ολοι μας νομιζω :)

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλημέρα
> Στα δικα μου μέρη η ζέστη συνεχίζει με πεισμα δίχως ορατα σημάδια ότι αυτό θ' αλλάξει. Ναι μια καλή βροχη θα δρόσιζε την ψυχή μας..
> Εχθές το βράδυ που δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ-αν και ο πιο εύκολος ανθρωπος στον ύπνο-συνειδητοποιησα τι είναι αυτό που μ' εχει αλλαξει τόσο. Δεν εχω πλεον όνειρα.
> Από μικρο παιδί τρελλαινόμουν να φτιάχνω ονειρικες καταστάσεις, σαν μικρά εργα με μένα πρωταγωνιστρια, το μυαλο μου έβρισκε έτσι όχι απλά διεξόδους, αλλά πιστευα ότι είχα την ικανοτητα-δυνατοτητα να διαμορφώσω βάσει αυτών και την πραγματική ζωή μου.
> Οραματιζόμουν κάτι και του δινόμουν με πάθος, δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που κατάφερα να δημιουργήσω πραγματικότητα.
> Συνειδητοποιησα ότι εδώ και καιρό δεν μπορώ, έχω στερέψει,αρα μου λείπει ένα πραγματικο θελω να πλάσω.Σαν να μην εχω πια το δικαιωμα να το κάνω. 
> Με τρομάζει αυτό πιο πολυ απ' όλα τ' αλλα. Αν δεν μπορώ να ονειρευτώ, πως θα με ξαναβρώ?


Το day dreaming ειναι το μονο που μας εμεινα Φρυνη.
Καπου γυρω σου ειναι και μαλιστα ειναι θεραπευτικο!
Ψαξου καλυτερα και θα τα βρεις ολα!!

----------


## Blue9791

Πολυ ασχημο Σ/Κ...
Τσακωμοι, γκρινια, κακη διαθεση...
Την Κυριακη πηγα για μπανακι και ηταν καλα αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες δεν ηταν καλο το κλιμα.
Σαν να εχουν βαρυ ισκιο αυτες οι μερες.
Και δεν εχει φυγει ακομα αυτη η μαυριλα.
Εχω κανει και τα ωραρια μου ανω κατω επειδη κοιμαμαι αργα και ξυπναω αργα και δεν μ'αρεσει καθολου.
Ολη μερα στο σπιτι φρικαρω. 
Αντε να φυγει αυτο το συννεφο...

----------


## Frini

Ξέρω ποσο θεραπευτικό είναι το daydreaming και θελω τοσο να το ξαναβρω, να δημιουργήσω παλι εικόνες και καταστάσεις..
Να αρχισουμε να φυσάμε ολοι μαζι blue μου μπας και φύγει το σύννεφο?

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Πολυ ασχημο Σ/Κ...
> Τσακωμοι, γκρινια, κακη διαθεση...
> Την Κυριακη πηγα για μπανακι και ηταν καλα αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες δεν ηταν καλο το κλιμα.
> Σαν να εχουν βαρυ ισκιο αυτες οι μερες.
> Και δεν εχει φυγει ακομα αυτη η μαυριλα.
> Εχω κανει και τα ωραρια μου ανω κατω επειδη κοιμαμαι αργα και ξυπναω αργα και δεν μ'αρεσει καθολου.
> Ολη μερα στο σπιτι φρικαρω. 
> Αντε να φυγει αυτο το συννεφο...


Γεια σου "μαυροσυνεφουλα" μου. Κοιτα μη μου πεφτεις ψυχολογικα γιατι παρασυρεις και αλλους. Δε ξερεις τι βοηθεια μου εχεις δωσει με τα γραπτα σου, ασε το γελιο που εχω ριξει ιδιως με τις... μελανινες σου. Ασε που λεω να δημιουργησω και μια εκκλησια "της Αγιας Blue9791" προσχωμεν...ηδη εχω δυο οπαδους , εμενα και τον σκυλο μου:cool:

----------


## Soutsi

> "της Αγιας Blue9791"


βάλε κ εμένα μέσα ;)

μμ μάλλον θα βρέξει... ας βάλω τα αθλητικά ας σταματήσω να καπνίζω κ ας οδεύσω προς το γήπεδο...

Blue μπορείς, κ το ξέρεις, να περνάς καλύτερα. Αποδεδειγμένα.

Φρίνη η πραγματικότητα βίαια εισχωρεί μέσα μας τόσο έντονα που σε αποτρέπει να δημιουργείς φαντασιακά κ ονειρικά μια άλλη πραγματικότητα. Αλλά η φαντασία μας ποτέ δεν εξαντλείται, μόνο περιορίζεται... απλά πρέπει να βρείς τα κατάλληλα ερεθίσματα...
ίσως με κάποιο τραγούδι ...who knows, only you :) http://youtu.be/IMP4Q5zNf2k

----------


## Blue9791

Ελα ρε παιδια με κανετε και λιωνω...
Νταξ, ειχα κι εγω μερικα συννεφα...θα περασουνε :)
Ειναι και η ανεργια, ειναι και η περιοδος που εχει αργησει 20 μερες, ειναι και η ζεστη αλλα οκ μωρε θα την παλεψουμε!!
ti einai touto pali παλικαρι μου να εισαι αυστηρος στις διαπραγμετευσεις σου με τον ΟΠΑΠ για να μου κανεις δωρο ενα τριημερο στο Ριο (οχι αυτο που ειναι απεναντι απο το Αντιριο... Μπραζιλ!).
Ακου της Αγιας Μπλου... μη Θε μου χειροτερα τι αλλο θα πουν τα παιδακια!
Ασχετο, την εναρξη την ειδατε; Θελω σχολια!

----------


## Blue9791

Ελα ρε παιδια με κανετε και λιωνω...
Νταξ, ειχα κι εγω μερικα συννεφα...θα περασουνε :)
Ειναι και η ανεργια, ειναι και η περιοδος που εχει αργησει 20 μερες, ειναι και η ζεστη αλλα οκ μωρε θα την παλεψουμε!!
ti einai touto pali παλικαρι μου να εισαι αυστηρος στις διαπραγμετευσεις σου με τον ΟΠΑΠ για να μου κανεις δωρο ενα τριημερο στο Ριο (οχι αυτο που ειναι απεναντι απο το Αντιριο... Μπραζιλ!).
Ακου της Αγιας Μπλου... μη Θε μου χειροτερα τι αλλο θα πουν τα παιδακια!
Ασχετο, την εναρξη την ειδατε; Θελω σχολια!

----------


## Blue9791

> Ξέρω ποσο θεραπευτικό είναι το daydreaming και θελω τοσο να το ξαναβρω, να δημιουργήσω παλι εικόνες και καταστάσεις..
> Να αρχισουμε να φυσάμε ολοι μαζι blue μου μπας και φύγει το σύννεφο?


Φυσατε παιδια να φυγει το ρημαδι!!

----------


## elena60

> Είμαι 33 και έχω κρίσεις πανικού απο 19 ετών. Αφορμή τότε ήταν ένα τσιγάρο μαριχουάνας. Αιτίες ήταν άλλες. Απο τότε έχω δεί πολλούς γιατρούς και έχω ακολουθησει πολλές θεραπείες. Τον περισσότερο καιρό είμαι μια χαρά. Έχουν υπάρξει 3 μεγάλες κρίσεις στη ζωή μου που υπέφερα απο άγχος και πανικούς, παρ'ολο που έκανα θεραπεία φαρμακευτική και ψυχοθεραπεία. Αυτή είναι η τέταρτη φορά που πραγματικά υποφέρω. Τις προηγούμενες η λύση μου ήταν να διακόψω αυτό που με άγχωνε - η δουλειά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις - να περιμένω και εν τέλει να υποχωρήσει. Κάποιες φορές αυξομείωνα και τα φάρμακα μετά απο συνενόηση με το γιατρό μου. Αυτή τη φορά είναι πολύ διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Εχω μια δουλεια που δεν γουστάρω μεν αλλά και που για οικονομικούς λόγους δεν αντέχω να χάσω. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να σέρνω το σαρκίο μου κυριολεκτικά κάθε πρωι, να οδηγώ με ζαλάδες, να περιμένω να περάσουν δέκα ώρες (τόσο είναι το ωράριο μου), να πάω σπίτι μου και να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ απο το άγχος. Είμαι "παλιά" στο πρόβλημα και ξέρω οτι τίποτα απο όσα μου συμβαίνουν δεν είναι επικίνδυνο και οτι απλά είναι οδυνηρά τα συμπτώματα και όλα αυτά που ξέρουμε για τις κρίσεις πανικού. Το θέμα είναι οτι είναι μια εβδομάδα που είμαι έτσι και έχω κουραστεί πάρα πολύ... Θεωρώ οτι έχω ξεπεράσει τα όρια μου (πάντα κρυβόμουν να ξεφύγω απο την όποια κατάσταση με άγχωνε) και επιμένω και έρχομαι κάθε μέρα στη δουλειά μου. Οι βαθύτεροι λόγοι που με αγχώνουν και που κάνουν τη ζωη μου δύσκολη μου είναι γνωστοί. Απλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να αλλάξουν. Πρέπει να αποδεχτώ τις καταστάσεις ως έχουν. Απλά αισθάνομια πάρα μα πάρα πολύ άσχημα και πονάω κάθε λεπτό. Και θεωρώ άδικο να έχω παλέψει έτσι και να μην βλέπω αλλαγή στη διάθεσή μου. Ξέρω οτι θα περάσει... φοβάμαι όμως που είμαι ακόμα έτσι. Όσο για τα φάρμακα είναι μεγάλο ψέμμα. Σίγουρα βοηθούν τα συμπτώματα. Σίγουρα για κάποιους να είναι σωτήρια. Για μένα όμως δεν κάνουν διαφορά. Ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή και έχω κρισάρες πανικού. Οξύμορο. Η απάντηση σε όλα είναι μέσα μας. Αυτό είναι το μόνο γεγονός. Αρκεί να έχει κανείς το κουράγιο και τη διάθεση να ψάξει να τη βρεί. Κάνω ότι μπορώ και οτι δεν μπορώ (κυριολεκτικά) για να φύγει αυτός ο εφιάλτης. Προσπαθώ να κάνω θετικές σκέψεις, να απασχολώ το μυαλό μου, να κάνω οτι δεν υπάρχει, ακόμα και να δεχτώ οτι υπάρχει και να δέχομαι κάθε κύμα κρίσης πανικού σαν "πρόκληση". Κοντεύουν δέκα μέρες και δεν είμαι καλύτερα. Εύχομαι όσοι περνουν το ίδιο να έρθει σύντομα η στιγμή που όλα αυτά θα είναι παρελθόν και που η μόνη ένοια θα είναι που θα πάμε διακοπές... Σε κανέναν δεν αξίζει τέτοια ταλαιπωρία. Τόση ένταση, τόσο άγχος και τόσος σωματικός και ψυχικός πονος. Αν έχει να προτείνει κάποιος άλλη λύση ή τρόπο να απαλυνθεί όλο αυτό, με χαρά να ακούσω. Ευχαριστώ.


Blue9791 Καλησπέρα. Πριν 6 μήνες που ξεκίνησε ο δικός μου γολγοθάς άνοιξα θέματα στο φόρουμ και πριν δύο μήνες βιάστηκα να τα κλείσω και να αποχαιρετήσω τα παιδιά νομίίίίίζοντας πια ότι όλο αυτό τέλειωσε και οτι ήταν απλά ένας εφιάλτης...Αμ δε!!!!Η κρίσεις πανικού επεστρεψαν και επιστρέφουν συνέχεια, κάθε φορά πιο δυνατά και με διαφορους τροπους και μορφες σαν σαύρες που αλλάζουν δέρμα για να μήν τις αναγνωρίζεις ανάμεσα στα χόρτα!!Σύν οτι παρατηρώ πως μπήκε στο παιχνίδι και η καταθλιψη. Το έπαθα ακριβώς όπως και συ, απο ένα κωλοτσίγαρο, και μάλιστα εγω δεν ήθελα και ένα, έκανα 2 απανωτά σχεδόν μόνη μου!!Αφου δεν ήμουν γιαυτά,τι τα θελα! Καταριέμαι κάθε λεπτό την ώρα τη μέρα, τη στιγμή και το λεπτό που μου ρθε να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο. Έχω όλα αυτά και έχω και να κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου γιαυτό που έκανα και είμαι τώρα σε μαυρο χάλι.Το θέμα μας όμως είναι τι κάνουμε τώρα! Με τρόμαξε το γεγονός ότι είσαι 33 και έχεις κρίσεις τόσα χρόνια, και επειδή έχω ακούσει απο πολλά άτομα εδω μέσα ότι το έπαθαν απο μαυρο, αναρωτιέμαι εγω και λεω...: μήπως όλα αυτά τα ψυχολογικά μας τα προκάλεσε καθαρά η ουσία και όχι αυτά που λένε οι γιατροι ότι ήταν θαμμένα μεσα μας και ήρθαν στην επιφάνεια και μπλα μπλα μπλα??Δεν αντιλέγω οτι εμέις που έχουμε πρόβλημα τώρα έχουμε περάσει οδυνηρές καταστάσεις,όμως ξέρω και άτομα που έχουν περάσει χειρότερα και είναι πολύ καλύτερα απο μένα! Ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος είναι ένα όργανο υπερ περίπλοκο και ούτε ο πιο κορυφαίος ψυχίατρος του κόσμου δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι κρύβει μέσα ,άλλωστε το λένε και οι ίδιοι μασώντας τα λόγια τους σε συνεντεύξεις . Κιαν όντως η ουσία μας προκάλεσε ανεπανορθωτες βλάβες στον εγκέφαλο και την ψυχή(που ουτε η ψυχη μπορει να ξέρει κανεις τι είναι,ποιος μας την έδωσε και τι είναι τελοςπάντων) ,τι κάνουμε??Μπορούμε να το μάθουμε ποτέ?? ΟΧΙ!! Ξέρω ότι το πάω πολύ μακριά, όμως αυτα τα ερωτήματα με βασανίζουν συνέχεια πάνω στην απελπισία μου και την απογνωση μου. Δεν έχω κανένα σκοπό να αμφισβητήσω την επιστήμη της ψυχιατρικής και στην τελική ποια είμαι εγω για να το κάνω, όμως εξετάζω όλες τις πιθανές αιτίες! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα ιστορικό με κρίσεις πανικού απο τα 19 μου (και τωρα είμαι 25) όμως αυτό το μαύρο,που αποκλείεται να ήταν καθαρό,νιώθω ότι κάτι πολύ κακό και μεγάλο μου έχει προκαλέσει. Άφησα τη δουλεια που τόσο αγαπούσα γιατί ήταν νύχτα και ο γιατρός είπε να μην ξενυχτάω, να μην πίνω να μην να μην να μην...Αμ το άλλο!!Μετά από καιρο που το έπαθα και αφού είχα κόψει εντελώς το ποτό, είπα να πω ότι δεν είναι τίποτα, να γραψω όλες αυτες τις μαλακιες στα τέτοια μου και ναπιω, να του δώσω να καταλάβει!Έτσι πλακώθηκα στα κρασιά! Όσο επίνα ήταν σχεδον καλά..το επόμενο πρωί ξύπνησα με κάψιμο παντου στο σώμα, μεσα στον ιδρώτα, την ταχυκαρδια την τρελή και τ δύσπνοια...Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειναι ολα αυτα!! Το ποτο επηρεαζει?? Τ ι να πω πλεον...Σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα.Χαπια δεν παιρνω και ουτε θα παρω,θελω να ξέρω τι μου γινεται,να ειμαι αγρυπνη στο θεριο που μου επιτιθεται και ελπιζω οτι μια μερα θα το νικησω...Όχι μονο εγω,ολοι μας...Ευχαριστω

----------


## Blue9791

Ελενα γεια σου!
Πολλοι την εχουν πατησει με το μαυρο, οχι μονο εμεις. Την ερωτηση "αν για ολα φταιει αυτο" την εχω κανει σε ολους τους γιατρους που εχω δει και ολοι μου εδωσαν την ιδια απαντηση: αν δεν πυροδοτουσε τις κρισεις αυτο, θα το εκανε καποιο αλλο γεγονος". Η αληθεια μαλλον ειναι αυτη για εναν απλο λογο.
Εχω φιλους που πινουν. Ολοι καποια στιγμη επαθαν κριση πανικου (οι γνωστες "φρικες") αλλα κανενα δεν επηρεασε οσο εμενα γιατι κανεις δεν του εδωσε τη σημασια που του εδωσα εγω και δεν το φοβηθηκαν κιολας.
Αρα ναι μεν μπορει να μην ξερουμε τι βλεβες μπορει να προκαλεσε αλλα σιγουρα ημασταν προσφορο εδαφος.
Το αλκοολ δεν με χαλαει. Οχι οτι πινω συστηματικα γιατι δεν μου αρεσει κιολας αλλα οσες φορες εχω πιει με παρεα, ειχα αυτη την ευχαριστη ζαλη και το αλλο πρωι ολα καλα.
Το ξενυχτι με σκοτωνει. Ηταν και η αφορμη για μια μεγαλη περιοδο κρισεων πανικου. Δουλευα βραδυ και αντεξα κανενα διμηνο.
Κι αυτο εξηγειται γιατι ο οργανισμος παραγει σεροτονινη το πρωι που εχει φως. Το βραδυ σταματαει. Ε, και αν πρεπει να εισαι υπ'ατμον μονο τις νυχτες καποια στιγμη παραδιδει τα οπλα ο εγκεφαλος.
Καλα κανεις και δεν παιρνεις φαρμακα αν νομιζεις οτι εισαι δυνατη να το πολεμησεις αλλα και να λυγισεις καποια στιγμη για λιγο θα ειναι και μετα θα επανακαμψεις.
Ολοι εμεις που παιρνουμε φαρμακα εκτος απο τις κρισεις μας εχουμε και να αντιμετωπισουμε και τη διακοπη τους!
Το κλειδι ειναι η σωστη διατροφη και ο σωστος υπνος.
Για πολλα χρονια κοιμομουν με ανοιχτη τηλεοραση. Χαλια μαυρα. Δεν μπορουσα να την κλεισω γιατι φοβομουν (!!!).
Σιγα σιγα εμαθα να την χαμηλωνω πρωτα και μετα την εκλεινα εντελως.
Μεγαλη διαφορα απο την αλλαγη της ποιοτητας του υπνου.
Επισης μεγαλη σημασια εχει σε τι mood εισαι οταν πινεις αλκοολ πχ. Αν εισαι αγχωμενη, κακο θα σου κανει, αν εισαι χαλαρη, απλα θα μεθυσεις.
Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ξεπερνουν τις κρισεις απαξ και αλλοι που απλα ζουν μ'αυτες αφου εχουν μαθει να τις διαχειριζονται.
Εγω εχω δεχτει οτι θα υπαρχουν στη ζωη μου. Δεν μου ειναι ευχαριστο αλλα και δεν με αγχωνει πλεον.
Ξερω πως οσο ασχημα και να ειναι τα πραγματα θα ειναι για λιγο και μετα θα ειμαι οπως πριν.
Σημαντικο ειναι να αφουγκραζεσαι τους πανικους γιατι ποτε δεν ερχονται χωρις λογο.
Παντα κατι εχουν να πουν. Συνηθως εμεις που υποφερουμε απο κρισεις δεν ειμαστε εκδηλωτικοι και "επιθετικοι" προς το εξω και γονομαστε προς τα μεσα.
Αν ανηκεις σε αυτην την κατηγορια δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο θα σε βοηθησει να αντιδρας σε οτι σε ενοχλει, να λες ακριβως αυτο που σκεφτεσαι και να μην αποφευγεις τσακωμους και εντασεις γιατι πολυ απλα ολα αυτα θα συσωρευθουν μεσα σου και εκδηλωθουν με πανικους.
Μην θυμωνεις με τους πανικους και μην τους φοβασαι.
Αγνοησε τους και θα με θυμηθεις :)
Να εισαι παντα καλα!!

----------


## elena60

> Ελενα γεια σου!
> Πολλοι την εχουν πατησει με το μαυρο, οχι μονο εμεις. Την ερωτηση "αν για ολα φταιει αυτο" την εχω κανει σε ολους τους γιατρους που εχω δει και ολοι μου εδωσαν την ιδια απαντηση: αν δεν πυροδοτουσε τις κρισεις αυτο, θα το εκανε καποιο αλλο γεγονος". Η αληθεια μαλλον ειναι αυτη για εναν απλο λογο.
> Εχω φιλους που πινουν. Ολοι καποια στιγμη επαθαν κριση πανικου (οι γνωστες "φρικες") αλλα κανενα δεν επηρεασε οσο εμενα γιατι κανεις δεν του εδωσε τη σημασια που του εδωσα εγω και δεν το φοβηθηκαν κιολας.
> Αρα ναι μεν μπορει να μην ξερουμε τι βλεβες μπορει να προκαλεσε αλλα σιγουρα ημασταν προσφορο εδαφος.
> Το αλκοολ δεν με χαλαει. Οχι οτι πινω συστηματικα γιατι δεν μου αρεσει κιολας αλλα οσες φορες εχω πιει με παρεα, ειχα αυτη την ευχαριστη ζαλη και το αλλο πρωι ολα καλα.
> Το ξενυχτι με σκοτωνει. Ηταν και η αφορμη για μια μεγαλη περιοδο κρισεων πανικου. Δουλευα βραδυ και αντεξα κανενα διμηνο.
> Κι αυτο εξηγειται γιατι ο οργανισμος παραγει σεροτονινη το πρωι που εχει φως. Το βραδυ σταματαει. Ε, και αν πρεπει να εισαι υπ'ατμον μονο τις νυχτες καποια στιγμη παραδιδει τα οπλα ο εγκεφαλος.
> Καλα κανεις και δεν παιρνεις φαρμακα αν νομιζεις οτι εισαι δυνατη να το πολεμησεις αλλα και να λυγισεις καποια στιγμη για λιγο θα ειναι και μετα θα επανακαμψεις.
> Ολοι εμεις που παιρνουμε φαρμακα εκτος απο τις κρισεις μας εχουμε και να αντιμετωπισουμε και τη διακοπη τους!
> ...


Μολις ειδα ενα βιντεο κρισεις πανικου απο το σκαι που ποσταρε μια κοπελα σε καποιο απο τα παραπανω μηνυματα.Μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθησε πολυ γιατι καταλαβα στο περιπου τι συμβαινει! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι μεχρι τωρα απεφευγα να το αντιμετωπισω και προσποιουμουν οτι δεν τρεχει κατι αφου μου περνουσε και ετσι δεν ηθελα να ψαξω στο youtube.Τωρα καταλαβα οτι το μεγαλοποιω νομιζοντας οτι εχω διαφορα ,εως και σχιζοφρενεια με το αποτελεσμα να μου εχει γινει εμμονη και φοβια ολο αυτο. Ειναι φρικιαστικη κατασταση ,ποσο μαλλον οταν οι δικοι σου δεν σε καταλαβαινουν οπως εμενα! Μου λενε "τιποτα δεν εχεισ πια ,το στομαχι σου ειναι! και γω οποτε φαω σφολιατες και πιω καφε ετσι ειμαι" ! καταλαβαινεις για τι κατασταση μιλαμε..:eek:Ειναι το χειροτερο να μην μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν.Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι τι ακριβως συμβαινει στον εγκεφαλο και απο που προκαλειται..Παω να σκασω!Τελος παντων..! Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια για την νυχτα και τον υπνο,δεν ηξερα οτι λειτουργει ετσι.Με βοηθησες αρκετα! Νομιζω πως θα κοιμηθω καλυτερα αποψε..Καλη δυναμη και σε να ξερεις οτι και γω τασσομαι κοντα σου, στο πλαϊ σου, συνοδοιποροι στην τρελα..!!Καλο βραδυ

----------


## sball

> Μολις ειδα ενα βιντεο κρισεις πανικου απο το σκαι που ποσταρε μια κοπελα σε καποιο απο τα παραπανω μηνυματα.Μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθησε πολυ γιατι καταλαβα στο περιπου τι συμβαινει! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι μεχρι τωρα απεφευγα να το αντιμετωπισω και προσποιουμουν οτι δεν τρεχει κατι αφου μου περνουσε και ετσι δεν ηθελα να ψαξω στο youtube.Τωρα καταλαβα οτι το μεγαλοποιω νομιζοντας οτι εχω διαφορα ,εως και σχιζοφρενεια με το αποτελεσμα να μου εχει γινει εμμονη και φοβια ολο αυτο. Ειναι φρικιαστικη κατασταση ,ποσο μαλλον οταν οι δικοι σου δεν σε καταλαβαινουν οπως εμενα! Μου λενε "τιποτα δεν εχεισ πια ,το στομαχι σου ειναι! και γω οποτε φαω σφολιατες και πιω καφε ετσι ειμαι" ! καταλαβαινεις για τι κατασταση μιλαμε..:eek:Ειναι το χειροτερο να μην μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν.Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι τι ακριβως συμβαινει στον εγκεφαλο και απο που προκαλειται..Παω να σκασω!Τελος παντων..! Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια για την νυχτα και τον υπνο,δεν ηξερα οτι λειτουργει ετσι.Με βοηθησες αρκετα! Νομιζω πως θα κοιμηθω καλυτερα αποψε..Καλη δυναμη και σε να ξερεις οτι και γω τασσομαι κοντα σου, στο πλαϊ σου, συνοδοιποροι στην τρελα..!!Καλο βραδυ


προς θεου κοπελα μου, τι σχιζοφρενεια; αν ειχες σχιζοφρενεια θα ωριοσουν και μπορει να σε μαζευανε. εγω απορω πως και δεν με εχουν μαζεψει στο παρελθον με τις φωνες. πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα ανεκτικοι μαζι μου οι γειτονες. αχα εκτος απο εναν που μου χαραξε το αμαξι το πορτ παγκαζ

----------


## Blue9791

> προς θεου κοπελα μου, τι σχιζοφρενεια; αν ειχες σχιζοφρενεια θα ωριοσουν και μπορει να σε μαζευανε. εγω απορω πως και δεν με εχουν μαζεψει στο παρελθον με τις φωνες. πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα ανεκτικοι μαζι μου οι γειτονες. αχα εκτος απο εναν που μου χαραξε το αμαξι το πορτ παγκαζ


Τον μαλακα... ελπιζω να ανταπεδωσες!

----------


## sball

> Τον μαλακα... ελπιζω να ανταπεδωσες!


ναι! πληρωσα την αστυνομια για παρανομη σταυθμευση. δεν βρηκα ποτε ποιος το εκανε και δεν κινηθηκα νομικα κατα αγνωστου.

----------


## Blue9791

> .Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι τι ακριβως συμβαινει στον εγκεφαλο και απο που προκαλειται


Θα προσπαθησω να σου εξηγησω.
Πες οτι εισαι στη ζουγκλα και ξαφνικα εμφανιζεται μποριστα σου ενα πεινασμενο λιονταρι.
Ο οργανισμος σου αμεσα θα αρχισει να μπαινει στη διαδικασια αμυνας η οποια ειναι ή μενω και παλευω ή το βαζω στα ποδια.
Και στις 2 περιπτωσεις εκκρινεται αδρεναλινη και ενα σωρο αλλες -ινες, χτυπαει η καρδια δυνατα κλπ.
Στην ουσια ετοιμαζεσαι να την κανεις για να μη σε φαει το λιονταρι.
Αυτη λοιπον ειναι η σωστη λειτουργια. Ο φοβος γινεται κινητρο για να διατηρηθεις ζωντανη.
Στην περιπτωση που δεν εισαι στη ζουγκλα και δεν υπαρχει και λιονταρι, κατι πυροδοτει εναν φοβο (μικρό ή μεγάλο). Αφου λοιπον δεν υπαρχει προφανης εχθρος, ο φοβος μεγαλωνει γιατι φοβασαι οτι κατι εχει η καρδια σου (συνηθως), αρα διπλασιαζεται ο φοβος και γινεται πανικος.
Οταν τελειωσει το μαρτυριο της κρισης ερχεται το αλλο μαρτυριο της αναμονης της κρισης. 
Ολο αυτο εχει ως συνεπεια ενα συνεχες αγχος.
Δεν ειναι εγκεφαλικη δυσλειτουργια, ειναι φυσιολογικη λειτουργια αμυνας.
Η δυσλειτουργια εγκειται στο τι προκαλει τον φοβο και δεν ειναι καν δυσλειτουργια. Ειναι κακη εκτιμηση του περιβαλλοντος μας, της ζωης μας και του εαυτου μας πρωτιστως.
Μαθε και ενα ευχαριστο.
Οι ανθρωποι που υποφερουν απο κρισεις πανικου εχουν περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να επιβιωσουν σε μια πραγματικη δυσκολια (ατυχημα, φυσικη καταστροφη κλπ) ακριβως γιατι το συστημα αυτοαμυνας οχι μονο ειναι αναπτυγμενο αλλα και καλοδουλεμενο :)
Σε καθε κριση σου κοιτα γυρω σου. Αν δεις λιονταρι οκ, αν οχι χαλαρωσε ;)

----------


## Blue9791

> ναι! πληρωσα την αστυνομια για παρανομη σταυθμευση. δεν βρηκα ποτε ποιος το εκανε και δεν κινηθηκα νομικα κατα αγνωστου.


lol αυτο ειναι που λεμε και κερατας και δαρμενος!!
δεν πειραζει εσυ να'σαι καλα :)

----------


## sball

> lol αυτο ειναι που λεμε και κερατας και δαρμενος!!
> δεν πειραζει εσυ να'σαι καλα :)


ναι τι ωραια που ειναι

----------


## aggelikoula89

blue αυτο που ειπες μ το λιονταρι πολυ μ αρεσε.....

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Πες οτι εισαι στη ζουγκλα και ξαφνικα εμφανιζεται μποριστα σου ενα πεινασμενο λιονταρι.
> Ο ;)


Παντως εγω δεν φοβαμαι τα λιονταρια.... Εχω σκυλο που δαγκωνει και δεν κολονει...;)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

[QUOTE=Blue9791;372962]Παντα κατι εχουν να πουν. Συνηθως εμεις που υποφερουμε απο κρισεις δεν ειμαστε εκδηλωτικοι και "επιθετικοι" προς το εξω και γονομαστε προς τα μεσα.
Αν ανηκεις σε αυτην την κατηγορια δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο θα σε βοηθησει να αντιδρας σε οτι σε ενοχλει, να λες ακριβως αυτο που σκεφτεσαι και να μην αποφευγεις τσακωμους και εντασεις γιατι πολυ απλα ολα αυτα θα συσωρευθουν μεσα σου και εκδηλωθουν με πανικους.
QUOTE]

Mεγαλη κουβεντα... να την ακουτε την Μπλου. Εκει ειναι το "κλειδι". Μου το εχει πει και η ψυχολογος μου.

----------


## Soutsi

> Μαθε και ενα ευχαριστο.
> Οι ανθρωποι που υποφερουν απο κρισεις πανικου εχουν περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να επιβιωσουν σε μια πραγματικη δυσκολια (ατυχημα, φυσικη καταστροφη κλπ) ακριβως γιατι το συστημα αυτοαμυνας οχι μονο ειναι αναπτυγμενο αλλα και καλοδουλεμενο


Επίσης, αυτοί που υποφέρουν απο κρίσεις πανικού έχουν λιγότερες πιθανότητες απο τον μέσο "νορμάλ" άνθρωπο να εκδηλώσουν σχοιζοφρένεια, για τους ίδιους λόγους που ανέφερε η blue `πιο πάνω. Αυτό μου το έχουν πει γιατροί στα τόσα χρόνια που τους επισκέπτομαι. έχουμε ιστορικό στην οικογένεια κ αυτή η εκδοχή πάντα ήταν στο μυαλό μου, αλλά μου το χουν εξηγήσει διαφορετικοί γιατροί οπότε παρόλλο που μαι άπιστος thom αυτό το χω χωνέψει. 

Το ντοκιμαντέρ στον Σκάϊ έχει χάλια μετάφραση, αλλά απο το ολότελα μια χαρά είναι, τουλάχιστον μπορώ να το βαλω να το δούν οι γονείς μου. (μιλάει για ακροφοβία ---- φοβάμαι δηάδή το χέρι το πόδι το @@@ :D --πόσο τούβλο ήταν ο μεταφραστής...αντί να γράψει αγοραφοβία... τέσπα) Υπάρχουν κ πληρέστερα ντοκιμαντερ αλλα γμτ δεν υπάρχουν ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι για να μπορούν να τα δουν όλοι.

Όσο για το χασισοτσίγαρο, εγώ την πάτησα με λίγο αλκοόλ και αρκετή υπερέν ταση απο μια τρομερά φορτωμένη ημέρα, αλλά δεν λέει κάτι αυτό, απλά ήταν η _αφορμή_, αν δεν ήταν αυτό θα ταν κάτι άλλο, διότι το συσωρευμένο άγχος ελόχευε μέσα μας και θα είχε πυροδοτηθεί κάποια άλλη στιγμή ακόμη κ αν πίναμε coca cola. 


Οι κρίσει πανικού είναι τρομερά κοινοί σε πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό συνανθρώπων μας, δεν είμαστε τόσο λίγοι οσο νομίζετε. Απλά πολλοί το αποδίδουν αλλού, δεν το δίνουν ενδεχομένως σημασία, και όσοι το δίνουν σημασία κ το κατανοούν διότι συννεχίζονται ταλαιπορόντας τους, το κρατούν μυστικό, όπωε κ εγώ και πολλοί απο εμάς, γιατί ακριβώς φοβούνται οτι ο κόσμος δεν θα καταλάβει κάτι το οποίο φαίνεται χαζό, και θα το αποδώσουν σε τρέλα, με αποτέλεσμα να φοβόμαστε μην στιγματιστούμε. Το άγχος είναι αν οχι το μέγιστο, απο τα μέγιστα δεινά αυτού του αιώνα, κ οι κρίσεις πανικού ενα συχνό επακόλουθο του , το οποίο έχουν πολλοι-παραπάνω απο όσο νομίζουμε - άνθρωποι γύρω μας. 

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει διάφορες θεραπείες, στην αρχή μέσω ψυχολόγου το δουλεύαμε συμπεριφορικά σε συνδιασμό πάντα στην δική μου περίπτωση με φαρμ. αγωγή κ δούλεψε τον πρώτο καιρό. Μετά επαναπάυτηκα σε αυτά που είχα κατακτήσει κ μετά κύλησα πάλι. ΓιΑ όσους δεν γωρίζουν η συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία σημαίνει ουσιαστικά να αντιμετωπίζεις ολα αυτά που φοβάσαι, πχ να πας στην τράπεζα με κόσμο, να ανέβεις σε αστικο-κτέλ, κλπ κλπ για διάστημα περίπου 3 μηνών.

Μετά έμεινα μόνο στην φαρμακευτική αγωγή διότι το ταμε/ιον ήτο μείον κ διέκοψα τον ψυχολόγο γιατί δεν έκανα τπτ, δεν είχα εξέλιξη, τζάπα πήγαινα κ ερχόμουν ενα πράγμα. 

Τώρα - είναι 2ος χρόνος πηγαίνω σε ψυχαναλυτή-ψυχίατρο (συμφέρει είναι 2 σε 1 :P) k το δουλευουμε διαφορετικά, ξεκινάμε απο μέσα, απο εμένα. Δουλεύουμε την αυτοπεπίηθηση μου , την αντίληψη που έχω για τα πράγματα κ γενικά οτιδήποτε μου δημιουργεί μπλοκαρίσματα κ στρές. Ο γιατρός μου είναι απο τους κορυφαίους, διαφορετικά δεν θα έκανα τόσα χμ για να πάω θεσ/κη τρείς κ λίγο. Οι ψυχαναλυτές πιστεύουν πως το πρόβλημα εδράζεται μεταξύ άλλων παραγόντων ... στο σέξ κ στην κακή σχέση μας μαζί του. Για αυτό κ επικροτώ έστω κ μέσω χιούμορ την ολη αυτή υπόθεση όποτε αναφέρεται στην κουβέντα μας αυτή εδώ στο φόρουμ.
Το σέξ βέβαια είναι περίπλοκη υπόθεση, κ δεν αφορά το πρόβλημα αυτό καθερε αυτό είναι λίγο πιο σύνθετο, πιάνει κ τον τρόπο που συνάπτουμε σχέσεις κλπ, κλπ.

έχω κατλάβει απο τα τόσα χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείς οτι αν τελικά δεν αποκτήουμε την απαραίτητη αυτοπεποίηθηση, την πίστη οτι είμαστε δυνατοί , την πίστη οτι αυτός είναι ο εαυτό μας κ οτι οι άλλοι οφείλουν να μας αποδεχτούν όπως είμαστε θα δυσκολεβόμαστε μια ζωή. Πρέπει να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να πούμε, έπαθα κρίση πανικού ε και τι έγινε! θα πεθάνω (που δεν πεθαίνεις αλλα αυτοσ κεφτόμαστε) ε κ τι έγινε! τουλάχιστον ζούμε την ζωή μας, τραυματιζόμαστε, πονάμε, ρεζιλευόμαστε, αλλά τουλάχιστον _ζούμε!_ Τι να την κάνεις την ζωή όταν είσαι περιτριγυρισμένος απο μια αόρατη γυάλα, μην τυχόν κ μας πληγώσει κάτι. ε και!!!!! ??? 
Θέλουμε να νιώθουμε ασφαλείς...αυτό μας έφαγε. Δεν ερωτευόμαστε για να μην την πατήσουμε, κ να την πατήσουμε, και τι έγινε?????

Θα πληγωθούμε, θα ρεζιλευτούμε, _Ε ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ_

Όταν φτάσουμε στο επίπεδο που θα το πούμε αυτό αλλά θα το εννοούμε, οχια στα λόγια, κ θα έχουμε την αναγκαία αυτοπεποιήθηση - τότε θα γίνουμε καλά.


Μέχρι τότε, κ επειδή είναι απίστευτα δύσκολο όπως όλοι γνωρίζετε να βγάλουμε απο πάνω μας βιώματα κ τρόπους σκέψης χρόνων, το δουλεύουμε δεν το αφήνουμε. Αν και μεταξύ μας πάντα ψάχνω την εύκολη λύση...τώρα τελευταία μου έχει κολλήσει στο μυαλό να βρώ εναν καλό γιατρό που να ξέρει ύπνωση κ να πάω. Να μου πεί δηλαδη όσο ροχαλίζω, αγαπητή Soutsi μην φοβού, απο εδώ και πέρα θα έχεις αυτοπεποίηθηση θα ξυπνήσεις κ δεν θα φοβάσαι τπτ. (εννοίται θα βάλω άτομο δικό μου στην συνεδρία μέσα μην τυχόν κ μου βάλει μλκίες στο μυαλό ο τύπος, κ φυσικά μην ξυπνήσω κ νιώσω έναν ακαθόριστο πόνο στον κώλο ...)

Το σκέφτομαι βέβαια, δεν λέω οτι θα το κάνω, προς το παρόν θα πάω την πέμπτη στον γνωστό καλό ντόκτορα μου που έχω να τον δω και 3 μήνες ... το ταμείον ήτο καραμείον... είδομεν

----------


## Blue9791

Τι εμπνευση ηταν αυτη πρωι πρωι κοπελια;;;
Ακουσατε οι υπολοιποι τι ειπε το κοριτσι;; "Ε ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ" ειπε και της αξιζουν επαινοι!

Αντε φιλακια παω για μπανακι και τα λεμε μετα!

----------


## Blue9791

> Παντως εγω δεν φοβαμαι τα λιονταρια.... Εχω σκυλο που δαγκωνει και δεν κολονει...;)


Εσενα και τον αλανιαρη τον σκυλο σου πολυ σας παω!

----------


## Frini

> βάλε κ εμένα μέσα ;)
> 
> μμ μάλλον θα βρέξει... ας βάλω τα αθλητικά ας σταματήσω να καπνίζω κ ας οδεύσω προς το γήπεδο...
> 
> Blue μπορείς, κ το ξέρεις, να περνάς καλύτερα. Αποδεδειγμένα.
> 
> Φρίνη η πραγματικότητα βίαια εισχωρεί μέσα μας τόσο έντονα που σε αποτρέπει να δημιουργείς φαντασιακά κ ονειρικά μια άλλη πραγματικότητα. Αλλά η φαντασία μας ποτέ δεν εξαντλείται, μόνο περιορίζεται... απλά πρέπει να βρείς τα κατάλληλα ερεθίσματα...
> ίσως με κάποιο τραγούδι ...who knows, only you :) http://youtu.be/IMP4Q5zNf2k


soutsi μου ευχαριστώ για τον γλυκο λόγο σου..Η μουσική ήταν πάντα συνταξιδιώτης στις ονειροπολήσεις μου..Ναι γαμώτο δεν μπορεί να στέρεψα...
Ααααα με το κομμάτι σου με πήγες χρονικά πίσω
Την καλημέρα μου παιδιά

----------


## elena60

> τώρα τελευταία μου έχει κολλήσει στο μυαλό να βρώ εναν καλό γιατρό που να ξέρει ύπνωση κ να πάω.


οχι!! Αυτα τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ επιφοβα...Δεν ξερουμε πως μπορει να του στριψει του εγκεφαλου μας...μεγαλο ρισκο!! blue μακαρι να ειχα μπροστα μου ενα λιονταρι καθε φορα,τουλαχιστον θα ελεγα οτι υπηρχε λογος!! Εγω δεν εχω μονο κρισεις πανικου,εχω μονιμο και πολυ ανχος και καταθλιψη,δεν ξερω πως θα μπορεσω να συνεχισω..νιωθω πως ολη μερα κρεμομαι απο μια κλωστη για να μην με ριξει ξαφνικα..εκει που ειμαι καλα ξαφνικα πεφτω. Επισης επειδη απο τη φυση μου ειμαι πολυ φοβιτσιαρα το σκεφτομαι να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια μην τυχον και μου φυτεψει νεες σκεψεις στο μυαλο και γινω χειροτερα. Οσα μου εχου πει οι γιατροι μεχρι τωρα, γυρνανε στο μυαλο μου συνεχεια βασανιστικα. Εσεις πλην τισ κρισεις πανικου,τις υπολοιπες ωρες πως ειστε??

----------


## Blue9791

Καταρχην μη φοβασαι οτι θα σου φυτεψει κανεις ιδεες.
Κανεις δεν θα το κανει. Οι ειδικοι ειναι εκει για να βοηθουν. Απλα αλλοι το κανουν καλα και αλλοι οχι.
Στην ερωτηση σου θα σου απαντησω οτι εξαρταται.
Αν ειναι απλα μια κριση στην οποια δεν θα δωσω σημασια και δεν θα με τρομαξει, τον υπολοιπο καιρο ειμαι μια χαρα.
Αν ειμαι σε κακη ψυχολογια ή για καποιον λογο φοβηθω, τοτε μπαινω σε ενα τριπακι οτι δεν θα ειμαι καλα για καμια 15αρια μερες, κατα τις οποιες εχω μονιμο αγχος (απαλευτο), δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω, δεν μπορω να φαω και ενα σωρο τετοια.
Αυτο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι φοβασαι πολυ μη "φυγει" το μυαλο σου.
Ειναι ο γνωστος σε ολους μας του παθοντες "φοβος επικειμενης τρελας". Ειναι μερος του πακετου και αυτο. Παει σετ.
Εσυ δεν εχεις στιγμες που να εισαι χαλαρη;
Εστω και καποιες ωρες της μερας;
Βγαινεις; Διασκεδαζεις με καποιο τροπο;

----------


## Blue9791

> blue μακαρι να ειχα μπροστα μου ενα λιονταρι καθε φορα,τουλαχιστον θα ελεγα οτι υπηρχε λογος!!


Λιονταρι παντα υπαρχει.
Αρκει να το αναγνωρισεις.

----------


## Blue9791

Ειναι με χρονολογικη σειρα, απο την πρωτη μερα πριν 3 μηνες μεχρι και σημερα :)

Ο Σαμ!

http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/...1/IMG_0331.jpg
http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/...1/P1020043.jpg
http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/...1/IMG_0355.jpg

----------


## Blue9791

http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/...1/IMG_0362.jpg
http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/...1/IMG_0366.jpg
http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/...1/IMG_0418.jpg
http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/...1/IMG_0427.jpg

----------


## Soutsi

κούκλος είναι , πτου πτού! (έχω επίσης μια διαίσθηση οτι θα σου κατέστρεψε τους καναπέδες κ τις κουρτίνες ... τα παλιογατιά τους αρέσουν να "ξύνουν" τα νύχια τους όπου βρούν έδαφος) Έχω κ εγώ γάτους αλλά ευτυχώς έχουμε αυλή διότι μένω σε χωριό κ τους έχω ξαμολυμένους έξω. Τα τσογλ@@@α κατέστρεψαν ενα μικρό πλατάνι που είχα έξω με το να το γρατζουνάνε. Τώρα το έχω περιφράξει φυσικά φυσικά. 
By the way τα ζώα βοηθούν πάρα πολύ σε θεραπευτικό επίπεδο στο καλμάρισμα μας. *Ακούς elena60?* 

Γιατί κοπέλα μου τόσο θέμα με το τι θα σου βάλουν στο μυαλό? έχεις σκεφτεί οτι μπορεί απλά να αναδιοργανώσουν το υπάρχον υλικό που έχεις εσυι μέσα στο μυαλό σου? Δεν προσθέτουν κάτι παραπάνω απλά βάζουν σε κάποια τάξη το ομολογουμένως χάος που έχουμε. *Μην φοβάσαι, πήγαινε!!!* Αυτο σου το λ εμε εμείς ομοιοπαθούντες, σκέψου το έτσι, αν δεν ξερουν αυτά τα παιδιά που είναι μέσα το πρόβλημα τότε ποιός θα ξέρει, ο γνωστος και οι ο φίλος (και οι γονείς...)που μόνο εκ του ασφαλούς μιλάει? άκουσε με, θα αλλάξεις, θα νιώσεις πιο ανακουφισμένη σε κάποιο βαθμό. Μα καλά δεν βαρέθηκες αυτή την κατάσταση συννεχής κατάπτωσης? το χω πάθει κ εγώ σε πρώιμα στάδια των κρίσεων πανικού κ της αγοραφοβίας, το ένιωθα οτι ήμουν καταθλιπτική. Δεν είμαι γιατρός κ ψυχολόγος για να σου πω τι να κάνεις αλλά αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω είναι να ΠΑΣ! κ που σαι, επειδή ξέρω πως πάει, μην τυχόν κ το αναβάλεις... Βάλε στόχο την επίσκεψη σε ειδικό, τέλος! Αυτός θα σου βρεί το λιοντάρι να σαι σίγουρη. Εσύ κοίτα να αποδεχτείς οτι αυτό που θα σου υποδείξει είναι λιοντάρι κ οχι γατί που ανέκαθεν νιαούριζε ανέμελα στις σκέψεις σου...
Good luck

Υ.Γ.---->Οι γονείς που τους ανέφερες σε προηγούμενο ποστο λένε οτι τπτ δεν έχεις για να μην διογκώσουν το πρόβλημα, έτσι νομίζουν και αυτοί με το μυαλό τους. όλοι έτσι κάνουν. Κατά βάθος και κατά επιφάνεια μεριά το βλέπουν οτι υπάρχει θέμα σε σενα αλλα δεν θέλουν να το παραδεχτούν. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει βρες τον τρόπο να τους πείσεις οτι πρέπει να πιας για να σου φύγει αυτή η απορία, κ οτι δεν θα χειροτερέψεις το μυαλό σου με το να πας. Πες κ καλά οτι ανυσηχείς πολύ, πρώτη φορά σου συμβάινει κ οτι κράτησε πολύ παραπάνω απο μια απλή εναλλαγή διάθεσης. Να μην δούμε ρε μπαμπά - μαμά τι είναι αυτό? αφού δεν περνάει! στην ανάγκη κλάψε κιόλας για να τους ψήσεις...τι να πω!!! Να τους ζαλίζεις συννεχεια κ κάποια στιγμή θα λυγίσουν που θα πάει. Και αυτοί περνούν φάση άρνησης. μην τους κατηγορείς. Δεν θέλουν να το χωνέψουν οτι μπορεί να χεις κάτι άλλο πέραν της συνηθησμένης εναλλαγής διαθέσεων όπως έχουν όλα τα "νορμάλ' άτομα. Απαπαπαπα ολα τα υπόλοιπα για αυτούς ανήκουν στις ταινίες :P

----------


## Frini

τι γλυκοοοοο γατάκι!!!!ειχα και εγώ κάποτε ενα αρσενικό σιαμεζακι με το οποίο όμως είχα μια πολύ δυσάρεστη εμπειρία. Έκτοτε προτιμάω τα σκυλιά.
Η πιο δυνατή μου σχέση με ζώο και σορρυ αν είμαι λιγο εκτός , είναι η τωρινή μου με μια ημίαιμη λυκοσκυλίνα που έχουμε στη δουλειά. Εδώ και ενάμισυ χρόνο σχεδόν κάθε μέρα με παίρνει από πίσω όπου κι αν πάω, με περιμένει να τελειώσω από το γυμναστήριο και τα ψώνια μου και κάθεται κάτω από το μπαλκόνι μου μέχρι να κοιμηθώ, τότε ξαναγυρίζει στην βάση της. Στην δουλειά κάθεται στην πόρτα του βαγονιού που δουλεύω και δεν αφήνει κανέναν άγνωστο να μπει μέσα. Είναι μια υπέροχη σχέση που δεν την έχω ξαναβιώσει αν και είχα κατά καιρούς πολλά ζωντανά στο σπίτι λόγω του γιού μου που λατρεύει τα πάντα και μου έφερνε σπίτι ότι καυμένο και απροστατευτο ζωάκι έβρισκε.
Αυτά....έχει λίγη συννεφιά σημερα και την απολαμβάνω από το παράθυρο μου. Την καλημέρα μου

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Θα μου πουν εμενα τα ζωα δεν εχουν ψυχη... Μονο τις ματαρες του Σαμ να κοιταξεις βλεπεις την αθωοτητα και την αγαπη που εχει.Ποσοι απο τους ανθρωπους εχουν τετοια αγνοτητα?
Βασικα Μπλου σε περναω στις γατες , εχω 6 η μαμα και τα 4 παιδια της και μια που μου ηρθε φετος ητανε σε μια γιαγια στη γειτονια που πεθανε και η γατα ηρθε μονη της καποια στιγμη οι αλλες γατες την δεχθηκαν. Ο μονος που τις κυνηγαει και τις "παλευει" ειναι ο σκυλος μου. Ωρες ωρες τον πιανει και τους ...ορμαει αυτες κανουν οτι νευριαζουν και μετα ολα καλα , αραζουν ολοι μαζι στην αυλη.

----------


## Blue9791

Μην σας ξεγελαει το "αθωο" βλεμμα... ειναι thundercat κατα βαθος και μεγαλο τσογλανι.
Του εχω παρει ονυχοδρομια για να μην μου κανει λουριδες το σπιτι και μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχουμε κρουσματα.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα σκυλια ειναι πιο εκδηλωτικα (εχω και εναν σκυλο τον Ιβαν) αλλα οι γατες μου δημιουργουν ενα πολυ περιεργο συναισθημα... με γοητευουν πολυ.
Και φυσικα ο Ιβανακος εχει παρει τον μικρο υπο την προστασια του.
Μονο οταν του παραδαγκωνει την ουρα ο μικρος τον μπινελικωνει λιγο αλλα μονο μπινελικι, φαπα δεν εχει πεσει ακομα!
Φρυνη δεν εισαι καθολου εκτος θεματος!
Αν δεν ειχα τα ζωα μου θα ηταν διαφορετικη η ζωη μου.
Τωρα δεν ειναι μονο οτι ασχολουμαι μαζι τους πραγμα εξαιρετικα θεραπευτικο, ειναι και η παρεα τους φοβερη!
Οσο χαλια και να ειμαι, οταν ο γατος μου την εχει στημενη και μου "ορμαει" στα ποδια οταν περασω απο μπροστα του, λιωνω στο γελιο.
Ειναι μεγαλη παρηγορια και μεγαλη αγαπη!
Επισης ο Ιβαν μονο τον Σαμ δεχεται. Τις αλλες γατες τις παιρνει ο διαολος. Ο Σαμ ειναι δικος του ομως :)

Για την ιστορια, το πληρες ονομα του Σαμ ειναι Λουκουμακης Σαμψων (Σαμψων θα πει μικρος ηλιος).
Σαμ ειναι μονο για τους φιλους ;)

----------


## Frini

χαχα εισαι απιστευτη ...Λουκουμάκης Σαμψών.?Σαμ για τους φίλους?Που να μην έχει προσωπικότητα το γατί?
Ειναι θεραπευτική η συντροφιά των ζώων..Η Μαριώ η λυκοσκυλίνα "κολλησε "μαζί μου επειδή ένιωσε , είμαι σίγουρη για αυτό πλέον, ότι δεν είμαι καλά, σαν με την παρουσία της να ήθελε να μου πει, εδώ ειμαι εγώ...
Αααα οσοι κυκλοφορειτε Ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη και δείτε μια ξανθια με εναν σκυλαρο , ειμαστε εμείς, αχτύπητο δίδυμο

----------


## betelgeuse

Ρε ζηλευω , ειχα παντα γατακια αλλα τωρα που ειμαι εδω εχω σκυλο (για την ακριβεια σκυλαρο ) και δεν γινεται .....
Να το χαιρεσαι το ζουζουνι σου

----------


## Blue9791

> χαχα εισαι απιστευτη ...Λουκουμάκης Σαμψών.?Σαμ για τους φίλους?Που να μην έχει προσωπικότητα το γατί?
> Ειναι θεραπευτική η συντροφιά των ζώων..Η Μαριώ η λυκοσκυλίνα "κολλησε "μαζί μου επειδή ένιωσε , είμαι σίγουρη για αυτό πλέον, ότι δεν είμαι καλά, σαν με την παρουσία της να ήθελε να μου πει, εδώ ειμαι εγώ...
> Αααα οσοι κυκλοφορειτε Ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη και δείτε μια ξανθια με εναν σκυλαρο , ειμαστε εμείς, αχτύπητο δίδυμο


Καταλαβαινουν τα ατιμα ρε συ...
Εχεις και bodyguard κοπελια! Ποιος στη χαρη σου!!

----------


## Blue9791

> Ρε ζηλευω , ειχα παντα γατακια αλλα τωρα που ειμαι εδω εχω σκυλο (για την ακριβεια σκυλαρο ) και δεν γινεται .....
> Να το χαιρεσαι το ζουζουνι σου


Πριν παρω την αποφαση να παρω γατι ειχα πολλους ενδοιασμους γιατι φοβομουν οτι το σκυλι δεν θα το δεχοταν.
Γενικα δεν εχει καθολου καλες σχεσεις με τις γατες.
Οταν τον εφερα ομως σπιτι (δεν ειχε κλεισει μηνα ακομα το ερμο, 300 γραμμαρια να φανταστεις ηταν), ο Ιβαν τον υιοθετησε!
Αφου τον εγλειφε και τον μυριζε 2-3 μερες σερι, μετα εγινε κανονικα ο γατουλης του!
Οταν ειναι μωρα δεν τα πειραζουν.
Που ξερεις, μπορει ο σκυλαρος σου να γινει μανα! :)

----------


## Curie

Εγω που έχω αγχος αν θα προσληφθω σε μια δουλεια...πιανεται; :confused:

----------


## betelgeuse

Ολα πιανονται.Εκφρασου ελευθερα
Εγω εχω σχεδον 100% σιγουρη προσληψη και παλι αγχωνομαι.

----------


## Curie

μα δεν ειναι και τιποτα σιγουρο και ετσι δεν μπορεις να προγραμμτισεις ουτε μια μερα που λεει ο λογος απο τη ζωη σου...μιας και ολο γυρω απο το χρημα....

----------


## elena60

> Καταρχην μη φοβασαι οτι θα σου φυτεψει κανεις ιδεες.
> Κανεις δεν θα το κανει. Οι ειδικοι ειναι εκει για να βοηθουν. Απλα αλλοι το κανουν καλα και αλλοι οχι.
> Στην ερωτηση σου θα σου απαντησω οτι εξαρταται.
> Αν ειναι απλα μια κριση στην οποια δεν θα δωσω σημασια και δεν θα με τρομαξει, τον υπολοιπο καιρο ειμαι μια χαρα.
> Αν ειμαι σε κακη ψυχολογια ή για καποιον λογο φοβηθω, τοτε μπαινω σε ενα τριπακι οτι δεν θα ειμαι καλα για καμια 15αρια μερες, κατα τις οποιες εχω μονιμο αγχος (απαλευτο), δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω, δεν μπορω να φαω και ενα σωρο τετοια.
> Αυτο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι φοβασαι πολυ μη "φυγει" το μυαλο σου.
> Ειναι ο γνωστος σε ολους μας του παθοντες "φοβος επικειμενης τρελας". Ειναι μερος του πακετου και αυτο. Παει σετ.
> Εσυ δεν εχεις στιγμες που να εισαι χαλαρη;
> Εστω και καποιες ωρες της μερας;
> Βγαινεις; Διασκεδαζεις με καποιο τροπο;


Εγω αστο καλυτερα...απογοητευομαι γιατι βλεπω οτι ειμαι πιο σοβαρα απο σας...Δεν εχω ορεξη να παω πουθενα,ζω ενα πραγμα πολυ περιεργο...το μυαλο μου χωρις να το θελω κατακλυεται απο εκατομμυρια αρνητικες σκεψεις τις περισσοτερες ωρες της μερας,κλαιω, σκεφτομαι το θανατο ,εχω ψυχοσωματικα, αποπραγματοποιηση . Δεν θελω να παω πουθενα,νιωθω απαισια..εχω περιοδο μαζι απο σημερα...ελπιζω οταν περασει να ειμαι οοοσο γινεται καλυτερα.οταν με πιανει ειναι σαν να παραλυω,να ξεχναω ποιια ειμαι ,τι κανω που παω...ολα αυτα.Εχω αρχισει να σκεφτομαι τα χαπια και εγω.Δεν ξερω αν θα γλυτωσω την αυτοκτονια. Δεν θελω να το κανω,ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ. Ομως ειναι τοσο ασχημο αυτο που μου συμβαινει που αν χειροτερεψει,πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα αντεξω αλλο...

----------


## Soutsi

> Εχω αρχισει να σκεφτομαι τα χαπια και εγω.Δεν ξερω αν θα γλυτωσω την αυτοκτονια. Δεν θελω να το κανω,ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ. Ομως ειναι τοσο ασχημο αυτο που μου συμβαινει που αν χειροτερεψει,πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα αντεξω αλλο...


ελενα ΑΣΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛ@@@ΕΣ !!! μην ακούω τέτοια ...σε παρακαλώ...

Δες στις προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις τι σου γραψα... Και εμείς περάσαμε τέτοια φάση.
ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ. Σε παρακαλώ... μην το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου... *ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ !!!*

----------


## elena60

> ελενα ΑΣΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛ@@@ΕΣ !!! μην ακούω τέτοια ...σε παρακαλώ...
> 
> Δες στις προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις τι σου γραψα... Και εμείς περάσαμε τέτοια φάση.
> ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ. Σε παρακαλώ... μην το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου... *ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ !!!*


Μπορει να περασει ρε παιδια?? Ειναι τοσο ασχημο που πιστευω πως δεν θα περασει ποτε...Αν δεν περασει δεν μπορω να ζησω ετσι..κανενας δεν μπορει . Τωρα μπορω να καταλαβω αυτους που αυτοκτονουν..ειναι γιατι δεν αντεχουν αλλο. Ειμαι απο νησι και εδω δεν εχουμε ειδικοτητα ψυχιατρου..μονο νευρολογους.Ειμαι σε απογνωση δεν ξερω τι να κανω...Πειτε μου οτι μπορει να περασει σας παρακαλω...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Δεν εχω ορεξη να παω πουθενα,ζω ενα πραγμα πολυ περιεργο...το μυαλο μου χωρις να το θελω κατακλυεται απο εκατομμυρια αρνητικες σκεψεις τις περισσοτερες ωρες της μερας,κλαιω, σκεφτομαι το θανατο ,εχω ψυχοσωματικα, αποπραγματοποιηση .


Ρε συ κοριτσι μου τι ειναι αυτα που λες "αν θα τη γλυτωσεις" και οι μαλακιες περι αυτοκτονιας. Ολα αυτα που αναφερεις παραπανω, ακριβως ολα, τα εχω περασει τον περασμενο χειμωνα (και τοσοι αλλοι εδω μεσα). Δεν ξερω πως αλλα θα πας να βρεις εναν ψυχολογο/ψυχιατρο και με φαρμακα ή χωρις σε δυο τρεις βδομαδες θα μιλαμε εδω και θα μιλας τελειως διαφορετικα. Θα σου γραψω πως το εζησα εγω, πες οτι ολα τα προληματα ειναι ενα βουνο. Οταν η ψυχολογια σου ειναι πανω απο την κορυφη του βουνου αισθανεσαι οτι ολα αντιμετωπιζονται. Αν ομως η ψυχολογια σου πεσει κατω στη ριζα του βουνου να πουμε, ε τοτε νιωθεις απολυτα αδυναμη και απλα καθεσαι και κοιτας το θεορατο βουνο. Ετσι το εζησα εγω. Και ευτυχως υπαρχουν οι ψυχολογοι/ψυχιατροι και σου δειχνουν τον δρομο να "ξαναπεταξεις" πανω απο το βουνο. Σε παρακαλω βρες τροπο και απευθυνσου στους γιατρους 
,

----------


## rozalinda

Γεια σας, τι κάνετε;
Βλέπω πως υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι με κρίσεις πανικού, όπως εγώ.
Παθαίνω κρίσεις εδώ και 4 μήνες. Την πρώτη φορά δεν είχα ιδέα τι μου συνέβαινε και νόμιζα ότι θα μείνω στον τόπο.
Πάντα ήμουν πολύ δυνατή, αλλά μια κατάσταση δύσκολη με τσάκισε.
Τώρα προσπαθώ να συνέλθω, αλλά έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να πανικοβάλομαι σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. Να νομίζω ότι κάτι πολύ κακό θα συμβεί, χωρίς να συντρέχει λόγος.
Κι ενώ ξέρω πως είναι λάθος να σκέφτομαι έτσι, το μυαλό αρνείται να καταλάβει.
Έχουν ξυπνήσει πολλές φοβίες. :(

----------


## Blue9791

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.
Παιδια οι αυτοκτονικες σκεψεις δεν ειναι απλη υποθεση.
Ελενα και η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον ειδικο γιατι σε αυτη τη φαση μαλλον δεν εισαι σε θεση να κοντρολαρεις ουτε το αγχος σου, ουτε τις σκεψεις σου.
Δεν θα σου δωσει τη λυση στο πιατο ο ειδικος αλλα θα σου χαραξει ενα μονοπατι.
Και εν πασει περιπτωσει γι'αυτο λεγονται "ειδικοι".
Ολα αυτα δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο διογκωμενο αγχος και απευθυνομαι και σε σενα rozalinda το οποιο πολλες φορες μας παιρνει τον αερα και νομιζουμε οτι μας κονει τη ζωη.
Ας ψαξουμε να βρουμε την ηρεμια σε κατι, οτιδηποτε και αν ειναι αυτο ας ειναι και να μας ηρεμει 2%.
Αρκει να εστιασουμε σε κατι που θα απασχολησει το μυαλο μας για λιγο.
Ολο και κατι θα υπαρχει.
Ολα περνουν. Εδω περναει το πενθος μιας μανας που εχει χασει το παιδι της!
Υπομονη θελει και ψαξιμο. Τι σε ενοχλει; Αλλαξε το! Αν δεν μπορεις, αποδεξου το.
Οσο βουνο και αν ακιουγονται ολα αυτα, και ειναι για ολους εμας, αλλο τοσο απλη ειναι και η διαδικασια απαλλαγης απο τον φοβο.
Απλα το κακο με τον φοβο ειναι οτι ειναι bully και φωνακλας. Θρασυδειλος σα να λεμε.
Κακο δεν μπορει να κανει σε κανεναν. Μονο να τρομοκρατει μπορει.
Φιλους! Απευθυνθειτε σε φιλους!
Βγειτε εξω και ας μην εχετε διαθεση! Τρωγοντας ερχεται η ορεξη.
Προς Θεου μη μενετε στο σπιτι αγκαλια με μαυρες σκεψεις.
Αυτα τα λεω για να τ'ακουω και εγω φυσικα!!

----------


## elena60

> Καλησπερα και απο μενα.
> Παιδια οι αυτοκτονικες σκεψεις δεν ειναι απλη υποθεση.
> Ελενα και η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον ειδικο γιατι σε αυτη τη φαση μαλλον δεν εισαι σε θεση να κοντρολαρεις ουτε το αγχος σου, ουτε τις σκεψεις σου.
> Δεν θα σου δωσει τη λυση στο πιατο ο ειδικος αλλα θα σου χαραξει ενα μονοπατι.
> Και εν πασει περιπτωσει γι'αυτο λεγονται "ειδικοι".
> Ολα αυτα δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο διογκωμενο αγχος και απευθυνομαι και σε σενα rozalinda το οποιο πολλες φορες μας παιρνει τον αερα και νομιζουμε οτι μας κονει τη ζωη.
> Ας ψαξουμε να βρουμε την ηρεμια σε κατι, οτιδηποτε και αν ειναι αυτο ας ειναι και να μας ηρεμει 2%.
> Αρκει να εστιασουμε σε κατι που θα απασχολησει το μυαλο μας για λιγο.
> Ολο και κατι θα υπαρχει.
> ...


Ρε παιδια,μαλλον τα εχω χασει τελειως..Μολις γυρισα απο το κομμωτηριο οπου παω καθε 15 μερες και κανω ντεκαπαζ στη ριζα μου. Το οξυζενε δεν ξερω γιατι και πως,μου φανηκε πολυ δυνατο δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω! Ρουφηξα αρκετες τζουρες χωρις να το θελω,και μια την ενιωσα για τα καλα! Μολις εφυγα απο κει νιωθω ακομα σαν χαμενη και με επιασε φοβος μηπως μαστουρωσα...το συνδεω με το μεγαλο μου φοβο,που ειναι φυσικα αυτο με το τσιγαρο και τον γιατρο που ειπε οτι αν ξαναασχοληθω με ουσιες κινδυνευω.Τωρα αναρωτιεμαι αν ειμαι ετσι οντως επειδη μαστουρωσα με το οξυζενε ή ειμαι ετσι επειδη επαθα κρισουλα απο τον φοβο μου!! Η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει εντελως....Με το οξυζενε μαστουρωνεις??

----------


## Korina12

Ελενα καταρχην χαιρομαι που πηγες κομμωτηριο!Και το λεω γιατι εγω οταν ημουν στα πολυ κατω μου ειχα να παω κομμωτηριο κανα χρονο μη σου πω..
Τωρα για αυτο με το οξυζενε μαλλον αισθανεσαι ετσι επειδη το σκεφτεσαι κ σου κολλησε τωρα στο μυαλο αυτο.Εχω παθει τετοια ενα σωρο.Και με βαφη μαλλιων μου ειχε κολλησει μια φορα οτι δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω κ με πολλα αλλα.Χαζομαρες ηταν ολα.Ειναι να μην σου μπει η ιδεα.

----------


## StreetLights

Βασικά όλο αυτό που έχεις μπορεί να προκαλείται και από μοναξιά (εάν μένεις μόνος-η). Καλό θα σου κάνει να συμβουλευτείς κάποιο ψυχολόγο και να σου συστήσει μια καινούργια φαρμακευτική αγωγή, έτσι ώστε να δεις κάποια διαφορά στη μείωση του άγχους. Μπορείς επίσης, να πας διακοπές για λίγες μέρες, που φυσικά θα σου κάνει πολύ καλό να πάρεις έναν άλλο αέρα, και να ξεφύγεις από την ένταση της ρουτίνας και του δυνατού άγχους!! Και γενικά, σε τελική ανάλυση να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και με αισιοδοξία, να μη λες ξέρω'γω ότι όλο αυτό που περνάς θα το κουβαλάς σαν ''στάμπα'' στην πλάτη, γιατί πολλές φορές εκείνα που λέμε το σύμπαν τα πραγματοποιεί, όσο παράξενο κι αν σου φαίνεται! ;)

----------


## elena60

> Βασικά όλο αυτό που έχεις μπορεί να προκαλείται και από μοναξιά (εάν μένεις μόνος-η). Καλό θα σου κάνει να συμβουλευτείς κάποιο ψυχολόγο και να σου συστήσει μια καινούργια φαρμακευτική αγωγή, έτσι ώστε να δεις κάποια διαφορά στη μείωση του άγχους. Μπορείς επίσης, να πας διακοπές για λίγες μέρες, που φυσικά θα σου κάνει πολύ καλό να πάρεις έναν άλλο αέρα, και να ξεφύγεις από την ένταση της ρουτίνας και του δυνατού άγχους!! Και γενικά, σε τελική ανάλυση να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και με αισιοδοξία, να μη λες ξέρω'γω ότι όλο αυτό που περνάς θα το κουβαλάς σαν ''στάμπα'' στην πλάτη, γιατί πολλές φορές εκείνα που λέμε το σύμπαν τα πραγματοποιεί, όσο παράξενο κι αν σου φαίνεται! ;)


Δεν μενω μονη.Με την οικογενεια μου μενω που ομως δεν με βοηθαει καθολου γιατι δεν με καταλαβαινει....Ο αδερφος μου ειναι μικρος και στην κοσμαρα του,η μανα μου ειναι ψυχρη και ψιλοαδιαφορη και επιμενει οτι ειναι το στομαχι μου και ο πατερας μου δουλευει τις περισσοτερες ωρες της ημερας,ο οποιος ειναι ο μονος που μου δινει κανενα φιλι και μου αγιγιζει λιγο τον ωμο οταν με βλεπει κουρελι.Νιωθω μονη και αβοηθητη!Αυτη τη στιγμη που σας γραφω εχω παλι αυτο το απαισιο συναισθημα που δεν αντεχεται.Δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω!! Δεν φανταζομουν οτι η καταθλιψη ειναι τοσο μεγαλο πραγμα παιδια...ειληκρινα. Καποιοι απο σας ειχατε τα ψυχολογικα απο μικρι ηλικια ισως γιαυτο ξερετε να τα αντιμετωπισετε.Εμενα μου ηρθαν απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη...Πηγα σε εναν παθολογο μαζι με τη μανα μου που πηγε για εξεταση...και επι της ευκαιριας του μιλησα και γω.Δεν χρειαστηκε να του πω πολλα..Με το που με ειδε καταλαβε γιατι εβαλα τα κλαματα. Με εστειλε στο μοναδικο ψυχιατρο που εχουμε στο νησι ο οποιος λειπει για διακοπες για ενα μηνα!!!! Η απογνωση μου εγινε ακομα μεγαλυτερη...Δεν υπαρχει οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να παω Αθηνα η καπου αλλου αυτη τη στιγμη...Δεν εχω παρει τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο χαναχ για μια εβδομαδα πριν 5 μηνες αλλα ξερω οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παρω φαρμακα.Ευχαριστω για τη κατανοηση σας και για το ενδιαφερον σας.Ειστε η μονη μου διεξοδος.

----------


## Spike

Παιδια γεια σας, ειμαι καινουριος εδω και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας. Δεν ξερω καν αν ειμαι εντελως εκτος θεματος ή εχω γραψει σε καποιο ακυρο μερος του forum. Τα εχω με μια κοπελα εδω και δυο χρονια. Την αγαπω πολυ,πραγματικα πολυ. Αυτον τον τελευταιο μηνα δεν ειναι καλα με τον εαυτο της. Νιωθει πολυ πιεση, απο τους γονεις της μεν, για την εξεταστικη δε, νιωθει οτι δεν κανει πραγματα που την γεμιζουν, που της αρεσουν. Η τουλαχιστον ετσι ξεκινησε. Μετα ηρθε και ο φοβος επειδη ειχε καθυστερηση μηπως ειναι εγγυος. Φοβηθηκε παρα πολυ μεχρι να κανει το τεστ εγκυμοσυνης. Χθες της ηρθε περιοδος, αλλα προχθες ειχε ενα ακομα προβλημα. Επαθε μια κριση αγχους, ετρεμε σε ολο της το σωμα, και ειχε ταχυκαρδια και πηγε στο νοσοκομειο οπου της ειπαν οτι ειναι απο πιεση και αγχος. Απο σημερα νιωθει (και εγω το καταλαβαινω) οτι ειναι ενας αλλος ανθρωπος, εχει σοκαριστει για την κριση, φοβαται το θανατο μου λεει, φοβαται οτι δεν θα καταφερει τιποτα στη ζωη της και οτι δεν εχει καποιο σκοπο,καποιο νοημα. Μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα οτι ειναι σαν να αλλαζει ολος ο εαυτος της, αλλα αυτη να ναι στην ακρη και να τον βλεπει, σαν να μην τον αναγνωριζει. Σκεφτεται να παει σε ψυχολογο, και της το προτεινα και εγω γιατι ξερω οτι ειναι παρα πολυ καλο. Προσπαθησα πραγματικα να την βοηθησω, την λατρευω σαν τη ζωη μου και θελω να μαι διπλα της. Σημερα μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει και αισθηματα για τιποτα, ουτε καν για μενα, το μονο που βοηθαω εγω ειναι οτι την ακουω και χωρις εμενα δεν θα αντεχε, θα ηταν χαλια. Θελω να την βοηθησω να σταματησει να φοβαται και να πιστεψει στον εαυτο της γιατι αξιζει παρα πολλα, αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω οσες φορες και αν προσπαθησα. Επισης κλαιει με το παραμικρο. Εχει παθει κανεις κατι αντιστοιχο? Και αν ναι,πως το ξεπερασε? Σας παρακαλω πειτε μου για να την βοηθησω. Επισης παιζει να φταιει και η περιοδος γιαυτο? Αν και αλλες φορες δεν το εχει παθει τοσο εντονα με περιοδο.

----------


## Spike

Ουτε ενας ρε παιδια? Μια απαντηση? Εστω κατι...

----------


## ~Lucy~

γεια σου spike! δεν ειμαι ειδικη αλλα αυτα που γραφεις οτι δεν αναγνωριζει τον εαυτο της για αποπροσωποποιηση μου κανει και μπορει να προκληθηκε απο την κριση πανικου..οπως και το οτι δεν νιωθει τιποτα για σενα επισης λογω του πολυ στρες, ολα αυτα τα εχω παθει κι εγω..τωρα αν αυτα τα επαθε απο την περιοδο δεν ξερω να σου πω! θα μπορουσατε να πατε σε εναν ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο. η διαφορα τους ειναι οτι ο ψυχιατρος μπορει να προτεινει και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη..

----------


## predator

προς γνωση ολων,πριν 30 λεπτα με επιασε κατι σαν κριση πανικου,δηλαδη εντονο αγχος,τρελη ταχυκαρδια και μια αισθηση οτι θα λιποθυμισω,ενω ενιωθα ενα παγωμα στα χερια και τα ποδια και τον αυχενα μου.Το εδιωξα μεσα σε 5 λεπτα πηγαινοντας νυχτιατικο για τρεξιμο,ενω δεν παθαινω γενικα κρισεις πανικου αλλα αυτο που με φοβιζει ειναι η ταχυκαρδια.Δηλαδη η αισθηση οτι θα παθω ανακοπη.Αυτη τη στιγμη δεν νιωθω καθολου αγχος,ισα ισα απλα μια ελαφρια ανησυχια.Απλα μου κολλησε η ιδεα επειδη ενιωθα οτι η καρδια μου χτυπαγε αριθμα καποιες φορες,οτι μπορει να παθω κατι στον υπνο μου.

----------


## Blue9791

> Παιδια γεια σας, ειμαι καινουριος εδω και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας. Δεν ξερω καν αν ειμαι εντελως εκτος θεματος ή εχω γραψει σε καποιο ακυρο μερος του forum. Τα εχω με μια κοπελα εδω και δυο χρονια. Την αγαπω πολυ,πραγματικα πολυ. Αυτον τον τελευταιο μηνα δεν ειναι καλα με τον εαυτο της. Νιωθει πολυ πιεση, απο τους γονεις της μεν, για την εξεταστικη δε, νιωθει οτι δεν κανει πραγματα που την γεμιζουν, που της αρεσουν. Η τουλαχιστον ετσι ξεκινησε. Μετα ηρθε και ο φοβος επειδη ειχε καθυστερηση μηπως ειναι εγγυος. Φοβηθηκε παρα πολυ μεχρι να κανει το τεστ εγκυμοσυνης. Χθες της ηρθε περιοδος, αλλα προχθες ειχε ενα ακομα προβλημα. Επαθε μια κριση αγχους, ετρεμε σε ολο της το σωμα, και ειχε ταχυκαρδια και πηγε στο νοσοκομειο οπου της ειπαν οτι ειναι απο πιεση και αγχος. Απο σημερα νιωθει (και εγω το καταλαβαινω) οτι ειναι ενας αλλος ανθρωπος, εχει σοκαριστει για την κριση, φοβαται το θανατο μου λεει, φοβαται οτι δεν θα καταφερει τιποτα στη ζωη της και οτι δεν εχει καποιο σκοπο,καποιο νοημα. Μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα οτι ειναι σαν να αλλαζει ολος ο εαυτος της, αλλα αυτη να ναι στην ακρη και να τον βλεπει, σαν να μην τον αναγνωριζει. Σκεφτεται να παει σε ψυχολογο, και της το προτεινα και εγω γιατι ξερω οτι ειναι παρα πολυ καλο. Προσπαθησα πραγματικα να την βοηθησω, την λατρευω σαν τη ζωη μου και θελω να μαι διπλα της. Σημερα μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει και αισθηματα για τιποτα, ουτε καν για μενα, το μονο που βοηθαω εγω ειναι οτι την ακουω και χωρις εμενα δεν θα αντεχε, θα ηταν χαλια. Θελω να την βοηθησω να σταματησει να φοβαται και να πιστεψει στον εαυτο της γιατι αξιζει παρα πολλα, αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω οσες φορες και αν προσπαθησα. Επισης κλαιει με το παραμικρο. Εχει παθει κανεις κατι αντιστοιχο? Και αν ναι,πως το ξεπερασε? Σας παρακαλω πειτε μου για να την βοηθησω. Επισης παιζει να φταιει και η περιοδος γιαυτο? Αν και αλλες φορες δεν το εχει παθει τοσο εντονα με περιοδο.


Ψιλοκαταθλιψουλα μου θυμιζουν οσα περιγραφεις.
Καλο θα ηταν να πατε σε εναν ψυχολογο αρχικα και αν εκεινος κρινει θα σας παραπεμψει σε καποιον ψυχιατρο.
Εσυ πολυ καλα κανεις και εισαι διπλα της γιατι αυτο χρειαζεται.
Μην δειχνεις ανησυχος γιατι μονο την αγχωνεις ετσι. Προσπαθησε να της αποσπας την προσοχη.
Η περιοδος σιγουρα διογκωνει καποιες καταστασεις αλλα δεν τις προκαλει ντε και καλα.
Οπως βλεπεις ολοι εχουμε παθει κατι αντιστοιχο και μια χαρα τα καταφερνουμε.
Αγαπη θελει και σταθεροτητα η κοπελα σου. Φυσικα πρεπει να ψαξετε τι το προκαλεσε ολο αυτο.
Τι την ενοχλει στη ζωη της. Παντα πισω απο κρισεις πανικου και καταθλιψεις κρυβονται αιτιες.
Ο,τι αλλο θελεις εδω ειμαστε! Ευχομαι και στους 2 σας το καλυτερο :)

----------


## Blue9791

> προς γνωση ολων,πριν 30 λεπτα με επιασε κατι σαν κριση πανικου,δηλαδη εντονο αγχος,τρελη ταχυκαρδια και μια αισθηση οτι θα λιποθυμισω,ενω ενιωθα ενα παγωμα στα χερια και τα ποδια και τον αυχενα μου.Το εδιωξα μεσα σε 5 λεπτα πηγαινοντας νυχτιατικο για τρεξιμο,ενω δεν παθαινω γενικα κρισεις πανικου αλλα αυτο που με φοβιζει ειναι η ταχυκαρδια.Δηλαδη η αισθηση οτι θα παθω ανακοπη.Αυτη τη στιγμη δεν νιωθω καθολου αγχος,ισα ισα απλα μια ελαφρια ανησυχια.Απλα μου κολλησε η ιδεα επειδη ενιωθα οτι η καρδια μου χτυπαγε αριθμα καποιες φορες,οτι μπορει να παθω κατι στον υπνο μου.


Αφου πηγες για τρεξιμο με ταχυκαρδια και εισαι οκ, δεν παιζει να παθεις κατι στον υπνο σου :)
Ολους μας η ταχυκαρδια μας φοβιζει. Λες οτι ε δεν μπορει! Καποια στιγμη θα κλαταρει η καρδια μου!
Ειναι πολυ δυνατος μυς ομως και δεν μασαει ευκολα. Πιο τοξικη ειναι η αδρεναλινη η οποια υπερεκκρινεται κατα τη διαρκεια μιας κρισης πανικου παρα η ταλαιπωρια της καρδιας.
Επισης οι αρυθμιες ειναι απιστευτα κοινες σε ολους τους ανθρωπους.
Μη μου φοβασαι βρε :)

----------


## Blue9791

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJI0D...PXqZHwfQfARKLA

----------


## Karol

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJI0D...PXqZHwfQfARKLA


οραιο κομματακι :PP Παμε να βγουμε ολοι εξω απο τα σπιτιαααααααα

----------


## predator

ακουστε και αυτο toxik-47 seconds of sanitycount your blessings :P

----------


## Spike

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για μενα. Σημερα θα παει σε ψυχολογο να το δει. Εγω ειμαι διπλα της. Προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι επαθε και μου φαινεται πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολο. Οσοι το νικησατε ειστε ηρωες πραγματικα. Ολα αυτα που εχει ειναι αποτελεσμα της κρισης πανικου απ'οτι εψαξα. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ομως, ποσο καιρο κανει να ξαναβρει τον εαυτο του καποιος που το παθαινει και να σταματησει να φοβαται και να κανει πραγματα που του αρεσουν? Μπορει να παρει και χρονια ή μετα απο λιγες μερες με τον ψυχολογο βλεπει αποτελεσματα?

----------


## ~Lucy~

Γενικα τα ψυχολογικα θελουν το χρονο τους...αλλα μη στεναχωριεσαι καποια στιγμη θα τον βρει τον εαυτο της! σε μερες ειναι αδυνατο θα ελεγα, εμενα μου πηρε ενα χρονο να βρω τον εαυτο μου, βεβαια δεν ειχα πανικους, αλλα παρομοια διασχιστικα συμπτωματα. και πηρα και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. αν ειναι καλος ο ψυχολογος θα ξερει αν πρεπει να την παραπεμψει σε ψυχιατρο και για αγωγη. δε θα ειναι για παντα ετσι. το κυριοτερο ειναι που υποφερει και χρειαζεται καποιον διπλα της να της σταθει...και προσεχε κι εσυ τον εαυτο σου το καταλαβαινω οτι σου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο..! ελπιζω να σε διαφωτισει καποιος αλλος που εχει περασει πανικους κι εχασε τον εαυτο του, ποσο καιρο εκανε να τον ξαναβρει!

----------


## elena60

Καλησπερα παιδια!!Πως ειστε? Εγω χαλια ακομα,γιατι εχθες πηγα στα μπουζουκια και ξαγρυπνησα...Οταν αλλαζουμε το ωραριο μας γινεται πανικος απο ψυχοσωματικα ετσι??Το καταλαβα και αυτο.Πρεπει να ζουμε δηλαδη σαν γεροι,υπνο απο τις 11 και χαμομηλια για να μην μας πιανει η μαλακια! Ανεβηκα να χορεψω και ετρεμα ολοκληρη απο το προσωπο μεχρι τα νυχια των ποδιων..ποια εγω???που γυρνουσα τις πιστες και δεν τρεπομουν να κανω ανω κατω το μαγαζι! Νιωθω μισος γιαυτο που μου συμβαινει και δεν μ αφηνει να χαρω τη ζωη.Σημερα θα παρω χαναχ μετα απο μηνες μπας και κοιμηθω καλα. Αφηστε που με εχει πιασει φοβος με το χαναχ οτι μπορει να μου κανει κατι κακο στον εγκεφαλο και αλλα τετοια..Αν αυτο δεν ειναι τρελα ποιο ειναι? Αυτο ηταν ,σαλεψαμε.Εχθες εκανα ενα μεγαλο βημα και το συνιστω και σε οσους το κρυβουν απο την οικογενεια τους. Ειχα ενα μεγαλο ξεσπασμα,ενω ημουν ξαπλωμενη και ειχα ταχυκαρδια σηκωθηκα και ξεσπασα σε κλαματα με λυγμους.Οι γονεις μου τρομαξαν ,με αγκαλιασαν για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη τους και μου ειπαν οτι μ αγαπανε (ακομα και ο αδερφος μου..!) εκλαψα δυνατα στην αγκαλια τους,ειπα οτι φοβαμαι ,εδειξα οτι θελω βοηθεια και απο σημερα η συμπεριφορα τους ειναι πολυ διαφορετικη, πιο συμπονετικη.Καταλαβαν οτι κατι σοβαρο συμβαινει εδω και οτι δεν κανω πλακα.Σημερα περα απο ζαλαδα ,καψιμο στα ματια, ανησυχια και ταχυκαρδια ,τουλαχιστον δεν νιωθω αυτη την θανατιλα..που ειναι το χειροτερο συμπτωμα απ ολα.Δεν συγκρινεται..Που φτασαμε, να εκτιμαμε και τα συμπτωματα του ανχους !Καλο βραδακι!

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλησπερα παιδια!!Πως ειστε? Εγω χαλια ακομα,γιατι εχθες πηγα στα μπουζουκια και ξαγρυπνησα...Οταν αλλαζουμε το ωραριο μας γινεται πανικος απο ψυχοσωματικα ετσι??Το καταλαβα και αυτο.Πρεπει να ζουμε δηλαδη σαν γεροι,υπνο απο τις 11 και χαμομηλια για να μην μας πιανει η μαλακια! Ανεβηκα να χορεψω και ετρεμα ολοκληρη απο το προσωπο μεχρι τα νυχια των ποδιων..ποια εγω???που γυρνουσα τις πιστες και δεν τρεπομουν να κανω ανω κατω το μαγαζι! Νιωθω μισος γιαυτο που μου συμβαινει και δεν μ αφηνει να χαρω τη ζωη.Σημερα θα παρω χαναχ μετα απο μηνες μπας και κοιμηθω καλα. Αφηστε που με εχει πιασει φοβος με το χαναχ οτι μπορει να μου κανει κατι κακο στον εγκεφαλο και αλλα τετοια..Αν αυτο δεν ειναι τρελα ποιο ειναι? Αυτο ηταν ,σαλεψαμε.Εχθες εκανα ενα μεγαλο βημα και το συνιστω και σε οσους το κρυβουν απο την οικογενεια τους. Ειχα ενα μεγαλο ξεσπασμα,ενω ημουν ξαπλωμενη και ειχα ταχυκαρδια σηκωθηκα και ξεσπασα σε κλαματα με λυγμους.Οι γονεις μου τρομαξαν ,με αγκαλιασαν για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη τους και μου ειπαν οτι μ αγαπανε (ακομα και ο αδερφος μου..!) εκλαψα δυνατα στην αγκαλια τους,ειπα οτι φοβαμαι ,εδειξα οτι θελω βοηθεια και απο σημερα η συμπεριφορα τους ειναι πολυ διαφορετικη, πιο συμπονετικη.Καταλαβαν οτι κατι σοβαρο συμβαινει εδω και οτι δεν κανω πλακα.Σημερα περα απο ζαλαδα ,καψιμο στα ματια, ανησυχια και ταχυκαρδια ,τουλαχιστον δεν νιωθω αυτη την θανατιλα..που ειναι το χειροτερο συμπτωμα απ ολα.Δεν συγκρινεται..Που φτασαμε, να εκτιμαμε και τα συμπτωματα του ανχους !Καλο βραδακι!



Που σημαινει οτι μια βραδια στα μπουζουκια ειναι το καλυτερο γιατρικο!!!!
Μπραβο κοριτσι μου που παρολο που δεν εισαι καλα και βγηκες και χορεψες και απολα!
Και κυριως μπραβο σου που ανοιχτηκες στους γονεις σου!!
Οσο για τα ζαναξ μη φοβασαι... 14 χρονια παιρνω και το μυαλο μου ειναι μια χαρα!
Βεβαια παιρνω πολυ μικρη δοση αλλα και παλι, μην αγχωνεσαι. Ακομα ξουραφι ειμαι :)

----------


## Spike

Να στε καλα παιδια. Το εψαξα παρα πολυ το θεμα. Και προσπαθω παρα πολυ. Μονο οταν μου μιλαει γινομαι χαλια. Σαν να μιλαω με αλλον ανθρωπο,εναν πολυ στεναχωρημενο ανθρωπο. Αλλα προσπαθω να μην της δειχνω οτι με στεναχωρει. Πηγε και στο νοσοκομειο και ο ψυχολογος που σκοτωνεται στη δουλεια αντι να της κανει δυο ερωτησεις, απλα της εγραψε ενα χαπι και την εδιωξε. Λες και ειναι καραμελες ξερω γω επειδη ο αλλος βαριεται να κανει τη δουλεια του, και τωρα θα παει σε ψυχολογο ιδιωτικο. Οταν το ξεπερνας αυτο αλλαζεις τελειως? Δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην νιωθει τιποτα για μενα πια? Ελπιζω να ναι συντομα πολυ καλυτερα και να ξαναβρει τον εαυτο της γιατι δεν αξιζει τετοιο μαρτυριο. Και εσεις ολοι οσοι το περνατε να ξερετε οτι η καρδια σας δεν θα παθει τιποτα, δεν προκειται να πεθανετε. Ειναι ο πιο δυνατος μυς. Ο πιο ανικητος μυς. Ειδικα αν μιλαμε για μια ταχυκαρδια. Σπουδαζω φαρμακευτικη γιαυτο τα ξερω αυτα. Και σας τα υπογραφω. Μην μασατε. Ζηστε και απολαυστε το,καντε αυτο που σας αρεσει και οχι αυτο που σας επιβαλλουν. Θεληση και πιστη στον εαυτο σας θελει. Οπως εκανε η Ελενα. Ειστε ηρωες για μενα. Απλα...και παλι σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## predator

Πολυ ευχαριστο το μηνυμα σου,το οτι ξεπερνας το αγχος ειναι κατι πολυ περιεργο,αυτο που ξεπερνα καποιος ουσιαστικα,ειναι ο φοβος του αγχους,αγχος θα εχεις παντα για πολλα θεματα,απλα μαθαινεις οτι ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο.Ολοι οσοι γραφουμε εδω,περισσοτερο αγχονομαστε για το ιδιο το αγχος παρα για τις αιτοιες του αγχους.Φυσικα και δεν θα αλλαξει τουλαχιστον με την εννοια του κακου.Αν σε αγαπαει τωρα,πραγματικα και οχι για λογους ασφαλειας,θα σε αγαπαει και μετα,ισως περισσοτερο επειδη της σταθηκες.

----------


## Soutsi

Επιτέλους Έλενα ήσουν πιο δυναμική στους γονείς σου. Τώρα ίσως να προβληματιστούν περισσότερο για την βαρύτητα της περίπτωσης. όσο για τα μπουζούκια, τι να πω, μπράβο! μεγάλη υπόθεση...

Spike, υπομονή θέλει κ ένα καλό ειδικό τον οποίο στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις τον βρίσκεις σε ιδιωτικό ιατρείο. Τι να κάνεις έτσι πάει εδω στην Ελλάδα, κ σε εμένα την πρώτη φορά συνέβη, στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία έχει πολλούς @@ρες, κ δεν σου εξηγούν τπτ. Τέσπα το θέμα είναι να αρχίσει να βρίσκει τον εαυτό της, κ τότε θα καταλάβει αν πραγματικά έχει αισθήματα για σένα. Αλλά να ξέρεις στο πίσω κ στο μπροστά μέρος στο κεφάλι σου οτι υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα όντος να μην αισθάνεται πια κάτι για σένα. Δύσκολο, αλλά κοίτα να είσαι εκεί παρόλαυτα...αν πραγματικά την νοιάζεσαι, μείνε εκεί ως φίλος κ ως σύντροφος. Αλλά μείνε εκεί, οχι με τα λόγια αλλά μες τις πράξεις... 
Άντε καλή μας Κυριακούλα, φιλούμπες!

----------


## Spike

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ. Σημερα 3η μερα, ηταν πολυ καλυτερα το πρωι, το απογευμα ομως ξεσπασε. Εβαλε τα κλαματα, και νιωθει πολυ διαφορετικη αποτι χθες μου λεει. Ειναι καλυτερα γενικα με τον εαυτο της, αλλα εγω βλεπω μια συγχυση και οτι δεν ξερει καν τι πρεπει να κανει, της ειπα τοσες φορες να παρει τηλεφωνο ιδιωτικο ψυχολογο και δεν το δεχεται ακομα, θελει παλι να παει σε νοσοκομειο, και να μιλησει με ενα σωρο ατομα πρωτα. Επισης μου ειπε οτι θελει να μην εχει πια φοβο, κανεις δεν μπορει να της βγαλει αυτο το φοβο, παρα μονο αυτη. Και αυτο ειναι το πιο δυσκολο, ο φοβος οτι θα πεθανει. Αυτο φευγει μετα απο μια βδομαδα αποτι διαβασα, σωστα? Την αγαπω πραγματικα και αποτι μου λεει με εχει αναγκη διπλα της και με αγαπαει και αυτη. Ειναι δυσκολο και για μενα,πιο πολυ γιατι νομιζω οτι βασανιζεται και θελω να την βλεπω ευτυχισμενη. Προσευχηθηκα και στο Θεο και ελπιζω να βαλει το χερι του.

----------


## Blue9791

> Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ. Σημερα 3η μερα, ηταν πολυ καλυτερα το πρωι, το απογευμα ομως ξεσπασε. Εβαλε τα κλαματα, και νιωθει πολυ διαφορετικη αποτι χθες μου λεει. Ειναι καλυτερα γενικα με τον εαυτο της, αλλα εγω βλεπω μια συγχυση και οτι δεν ξερει καν τι πρεπει να κανει, της ειπα τοσες φορες να παρει τηλεφωνο ιδιωτικο ψυχολογο και δεν το δεχεται ακομα, θελει παλι να παει σε νοσοκομειο, και να μιλησει με ενα σωρο ατομα πρωτα. Επισης μου ειπε οτι θελει να μην εχει πια φοβο, κανεις δεν μπορει να της βγαλει αυτο το φοβο, παρα μονο αυτη. Και αυτο ειναι το πιο δυσκολο, ο φοβος οτι θα πεθανει. Αυτο φευγει μετα απο μια βδομαδα αποτι διαβασα, σωστα? Την αγαπω πραγματικα και αποτι μου λεει με εχει αναγκη διπλα της και με αγαπαει και αυτη. Ειναι δυσκολο και για μενα,πιο πολυ γιατι νομιζω οτι βασανιζεται και θελω να την βλεπω ευτυχισμενη. Προσευχηθηκα και στο Θεο και ελπιζω να βαλει το χερι του.


Καταρχην θελω και να σε συγχαρω για τη σταση σου αλλα και να σε ευχαριστησω εκ μερους ολων οσων εχουμε τετοιου ειδους προβληματα γιατι ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο να βρει καποιος καποιον που να στεκεται με αγαπη και κατανοηση.
Ασε την να ακολουθησει το δικο της "προγραμμα". Αφου εχει φοβο μηπως εχει κατι παθολογικο και οτι θα πεθανει (ολοι το περναμε αυτο το σταδιο) καλο θα ηταν να παει σε γιατρους οι οποιοι θα της το αποκλεισουν και θα πειστει ετσι οτι το προβλημα της δεν ειναι οργανικο.
Ο χρονος για να το ξεπερασεις αυτο ποικιλει. Δεν υπαρχει χρονοδιαγραμμα σε τιποτα.
Αλλα αν παει σε ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο χωρις να εχει αποκλεισει οτι δεν εχει κατι οργανικο, παλι θα την τρωει το αγχος.
Μονη της θα ζητησει να δει ψυχολογο. Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.
Χρειαζεται να κανεις λιγη υπομονη.
Ξερω οτι για εκεινη ειναι εφιαλτης αυτο που περναει αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι και για σενα.
Εγω εχω απιστευτες τυψεις για την συντροφο μου οταν με παιρνει ετσι απο κατω γιατι θεωρω (μες στη μαυριλα μου) οτι της αξιζει κατι καλυτερο.
Μην νομιζεις οτι δεν την απασχολει και η επιδραση που εχει η κατασταση αυτη και σε σενα και ενδεχομενως αυτο να το κανει πιο δυσκολο.
Εσυ να ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι αρρωστη, ειναι αγχωμενη και δεν ξερει πως να το διαχειριστει.
Το οτι δεν ειναι αρρωστη σου το τονιζω γιατι δεν πρεπει για κανεναν λογο να της φερεσαι διαφορετικα απο οπως εκανες πριν.
Απλα, αν εχεις τη διαθεση, ακουγε την και προσπαθησε εσυ να διατηρησεις τη ρουτινα που ειχατε.
Πχ αν πηγαινατε για μπανιο τις Κυριακες, αν βγαινατε καθε Σαββατο, συνεχιστε το. Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω.
Ηδη συμβαινουν αλλαγες μεσα της. Το εξω της πρεπει να ειναι σταθερο και για να αισθανεται εκεινη ασφαλης αλλα και για να μην θεωρησει οτι ηρθε το τελος του κοσμου γιατι πραγματικα, δεν ηρθε.
Και θα επανελθει. Ολοι επανερχομαστε.

----------


## Spike

> Καταρχην θελω και να σε συγχαρω για τη σταση σου αλλα και να σε ευχαριστησω εκ μερους ολων οσων εχουμε τετοιου ειδους προβληματα γιατι ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο να βρει καποιος καποιον που να στεκεται με αγαπη και κατανοηση.
> Ασε την να ακολουθησει το δικο της "προγραμμα". Αφου εχει φοβο μηπως εχει κατι παθολογικο και οτι θα πεθανει (ολοι το περναμε αυτο το σταδιο) καλο θα ηταν να παει σε γιατρους οι οποιοι θα της το αποκλεισουν και θα πειστει ετσι οτι το προβλημα της δεν ειναι οργανικο.
> Ο χρονος για να το ξεπερασεις αυτο ποικιλει. Δεν υπαρχει χρονοδιαγραμμα σε τιποτα.
> Αλλα αν παει σε ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο χωρις να εχει αποκλεισει οτι δεν εχει κατι οργανικο, παλι θα την τρωει το αγχος.
> Μονη της θα ζητησει να δει ψυχολογο. Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.
> Χρειαζεται να κανεις λιγη υπομονη.
> Ξερω οτι για εκεινη ειναι εφιαλτης αυτο που περναει αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι και για σενα.
> Εγω εχω απιστευτες τυψεις για την συντροφο μου οταν με παιρνει ετσι απο κατω γιατι θεωρω (μες στη μαυριλα μου) οτι της αξιζει κατι καλυτερο.
> Μην νομιζεις οτι δεν την απασχολει και η επιδραση που εχει η κατασταση αυτη και σε σενα και ενδεχομενως αυτο να το κανει πιο δυσκολο.
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Δεν ξερω,νιωθω οτι μερικες φορες με αποφευγει. Αλλα και παλι αλλες με εχει αναγκη. Εχω και υπομονη και πιστη και αγαπη και μου εδωσες πολυ κουραγιο τωρα να σαι καλα. Σημερα φοβοταν μηπως παει σε ψυχολογο και την πει τρελη, ενω ειπε οτι δεν αντεχεται αλλο αυτος ο φοβος του ''θα πεθανω''. Της υποσχεθηκα εγω οτι ειναι καλα, πραγματικα καλα και ηρεμησε. Εμενα απλα με επηρρεαζει που στεναχωριεται. Αν ηταν καλυτερα, που πιστευω θα ναι συντομα, τοτε θα ημουν και εγω μια χαρα και θα τη βοηθουσα ακομα πιο καλα. :) Τουλαχιστον ξερω αρκετα πραγματα γιατι και εμενα το αγχος στη ζωη μου με εχει φαει, ειδικα στις εξεταστικες ειναι το μεγαλυτερο μου εμποδιο. Τουλαχιστον τωρα μετα απο 3-4 χρονια ξερω να το διαχειριστω και να το υποβαθμισω οταν το εχω.

----------


## elena60

> Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ. Σημερα 3η μερα, ηταν πολυ καλυτερα το πρωι, το απογευμα ομως ξεσπασε. Εβαλε τα κλαματα, και νιωθει πολυ διαφορετικη αποτι χθες μου λεει. Ειναι καλυτερα γενικα με τον εαυτο της, αλλα εγω βλεπω μια συγχυση και οτι δεν ξερει καν τι πρεπει να κανει, της ειπα τοσες φορες να παρει τηλεφωνο ιδιωτικο ψυχολογο και δεν το δεχεται ακομα, θελει παλι να παει σε νοσοκομειο, και να μιλησει με ενα σωρο ατομα πρωτα. Επισης μου ειπε οτι θελει να μην εχει πια φοβο, κανεις δεν μπορει να της βγαλει αυτο το φοβο, παρα μονο αυτη. Και αυτο ειναι το πιο δυσκολο, ο φοβος οτι θα πεθανει. Αυτο φευγει μετα απο μια βδομαδα αποτι διαβασα, σωστα? Την αγαπω πραγματικα και αποτι μου λεει με εχει αναγκη διπλα της και με αγαπαει και αυτη. Ειναι δυσκολο και για μενα,πιο πολυ γιατι νομιζω οτι βασανιζεται και θελω να την βλεπω ευτυχισμενη. Προσευχηθηκα και στο Θεο και ελπιζω να βαλει το χερι του.


spike ,επειδη εχω παει σε 3 ψυχιατρους και 3 ψυχολογους και το εχω ψαξει πολυ...Ο ψυχολογος σ'αυτη την περιπτωση δεν ειναι ο σωστος.Η ειδικοτητα που μας χρειαζεται ειναι ψυχιατρος-ψυχοθεραπευτης. Ετσι μου ειπαν και ολοι οι ψυχιατροι που πηγα. Και αυτο γιατι δεν ειναι απλο θεμα,ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και καποια στιγμη ολη αυτη η στεναχωρια γινεται χημεια στον εγκεφαλο ,δηλαδη πεφτουν ντοπαμινες,σεροτονινες κλπ που ειναι ουσιες στον εγκεφαλο οι οποιες ειναι υπευθυνες για την χαρα του ατομου. Οταν το προβλημα γινεται οργανικο τοτε θελει αντικαταθλιπτικα οπωσδηποτε μαζι με ψυχοθεραπεια για να περασει ,χαπια που ο ψυχολογος δε μπορει να σου γραψει, ενω ο ψυχιατρος-ψυχοθεραπευτης κανει και τα δυο. Θελει χρηματα δυστυχως,αλλα φαντασου οτι εγω επιασα δουλεια μονο και μονο για να εχω τα χρηματα να κανω την ψυχοθεραπεια και σ'αυτη τη κατασταση που ειμαι παω στη δουλεια σαν κουρελι και προσπαθω να κρυψω αυτο που μου συμβαινει. Πρεπει κυριως αν θες να την βοηθησεις να προσπαθησεις εσυ να βρεις χρηματα αν δεν εχει εκεινη για να της παρεχεις ασφαλεια...

----------


## Soutsi

Μια αιώρα παρικαλώ, ενα στιγμιαίο κ μόνιμο χάσιμο 5 κιλών, ενα μαύρο μπικίνι, ενα γλυκό κοκτέϊλ, θαλασσινή αύρα, δροσερός αέρας, καλή παρέα κ ωραίες μουσικούλες για να ολοκληρωθεί η φούσκα που σχηματίζεται πάνω απο το κεφάλι μου.

http://youtu.be/UX2Nt4vQ9AU

enjoy :)

----------


## Blue9791

> Μια αιώρα παρικαλώ, ενα στιγμιαίο κ μόνιμο χάσιμο 5 κιλών, ενα μαύρο μπικίνι, ενα γλυκό κοκτέϊλ, θαλασσινή αύρα, δροσερός αέρας, καλή παρέα κ ωραίες μουσικούλες για να ολοκληρωθεί η φούσκα που σχηματίζεται πάνω απο το κεφάλι μου.
> 
> http://youtu.be/UX2Nt4vQ9AU
> 
> enjoy :)


Μια απο τα ιδια και εδω παρακαλω με μονη διαφορα το κοκτειλ, κατι σε ξινουτσικο :)

----------


## Blue9791

Αν τυχον και σας λειψω (λεμε τωρα καμια βλακεια να περναει η ωρα) ειναι που θα γυρναω γιατι βγηκε η λατρεια σε αδεια!!!!
Να περασουμε ολοι καλα και θα μπαινω οποτε μπορω να βλεπω αν μου ειστε καλα γιατι θα σας εχω εννοια!
Αντε σας φιλω για την ωρα και να θυμαστε οτι δε μασαμε εμεις!
Ειμαστε μεν διαταραγμενοι αλλα με πυγμη!
Μακια!

----------


## mantis I

Έχω πάθει ακριβώς τα ίδια!

----------


## Blue9791

> Έχω πάθει ακριβώς τα ίδια!


Ελπιζω να τα ξεπερασες ή να τα ξεπερνας!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Που εισαι "γιατρε" χαθηκες... Λοιπον εχω αποριες. Ειναι κανα 5 νυχτες που εχω αρχισει να βλεπω "τρελλα" ονειρα. Καποτε μου ειχες γραψει οτι το εφεξορ σου εχει δημιουργησει τετοιες "παρενεργειες". Μου φαινεται οτι μετα απο 2 μηνες εφεξορ μπηκα κι εγω σε αυτο το σταδιο. Ποιο ειναι το κουφο...Απο τοτε που αρχισαν τα τρελλα ονειρα ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα την ημερα και σταματησα να παιρνω βενζοδιαζεπινες (μου ειχε αλλαξει η ψυχιατρος το ζαναξ με τρανξεν). Δεν ξερω τι παιζεται αλλα προς το παρον εδω και 5 μερες δε μου χρειαζονται οι βενζοδιαζεπινες. Ακριβως απο τοτε που ξεκινισαν τα περιεργα ονειρα. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το εφεξορ με εφτασε σε καποιο επιπεδο με τις ντοπαμινες και τις σεροτονινες και τις αλλες ...ινες. Λοιπον "γιατρε" (κατα κοσμον Blue9791 ) θελω τη γνωμη σου.
Το "γιατρε" δεν το γραψα τυχαια. Οταν παω στην ψυχολογο πολλα απο αυτα που μου λεει τα εχεις γραψει ηδη εσυ εδω. Καιρος ειναι πιστευω να πας να παρεις και κανα πτυχιο και να ανοιξεις δικο σου "μαγαζι". Πρωτος πελατης σου εγω...(παντα ηθελα να πετυχω ενα γιατρο που να εχει και ο ιδιος το "προβλημα" γιατι σιγουρα θα την εχει ψαξει καλα)

Μετα τιμης...
Ο μελλοντικος σου πρωτος πελατης;)

----------


## Blue9791

> Που εισαι "γιατρε" χαθηκες... Λοιπον εχω αποριες. Ειναι κανα 5 νυχτες που εχω αρχισει να βλεπω "τρελλα" ονειρα. Καποτε μου ειχες γραψει οτι το εφεξορ σου εχει δημιουργησει τετοιες "παρενεργειες". Μου φαινεται οτι μετα απο 2 μηνες εφεξορ μπηκα κι εγω σε αυτο το σταδιο. Ποιο ειναι το κουφο...Απο τοτε που αρχισαν τα τρελλα ονειρα ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα την ημερα και σταματησα να παιρνω βενζοδιαζεπινες (μου ειχε αλλαξει η ψυχιατρος το ζαναξ με τρανξεν). Δεν ξερω τι παιζεται αλλα προς το παρον εδω και 5 μερες δε μου χρειαζονται οι βενζοδιαζεπινες. Ακριβως απο τοτε που ξεκινισαν τα περιεργα ονειρα. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το εφεξορ με εφτασε σε καποιο επιπεδο με τις ντοπαμινες και τις σεροτονινες και τις αλλες ...ινες. Λοιπον "γιατρε" (κατα κοσμον Blue9791 ) θελω τη γνωμη σου.
> Το "γιατρε" δεν το γραψα τυχαια. Οταν παω στην ψυχολογο πολλα απο αυτα που μου λεει τα εχεις γραψει ηδη εσυ εδω. Καιρος ειναι πιστευω να πας να παρεις και κανα πτυχιο και να ανοιξεις δικο σου "μαγαζι". Πρωτος πελατης σου εγω...(παντα ηθελα να πετυχω ενα γιατρο που να εχει και ο ιδιος το "προβλημα" γιατι σιγουρα θα την εχει ψαξει καλα)
> 
> Μετα τιμης...
> Ο μελλοντικος σου πρωτος πελατης;)


Καταρχην φυσικα και θα σε εχω πρωτο πελατη και μαλιστα τσαμπα γιατι ειμαι large και γιατι εισαι γαμω τα ατομα!
Δεν εχω προσεξει τετοιο πραγμα που λες με τα ονειρα.
Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης μαλλον με επηρεαζουν αρνητικα γιατι ξυπναω τρομαγμενη κλπ. Συνηθως τα ονειρα μου δεν ειναι μονο τρελα αλλα και τρομακτικα.
Επισης ακομα πιο τρομακτικα γινονται οταν κοβω το εφεξορ. Ευτυχως αυτο κραταει πολυ λιγο.
Βεβαια εχω καιρο να δω κακο ονειρο. Πιο πολυ αγχωτικα ειναι παρα εφιαλτες.
Δεν ξερω μπορει σε σενα να λειτουργησε ετσι. Δλδ απο τη μια εχεις την παρενεργεια των ονειρων και απο την αλλη δεν χρειαζεσαι τις βενζοτετοιες.
Το τρανξεν τι ειναι; Σαν το ζαναξ; Βενζοτετοιο ειναι κι αυτο;
Ο γιατρος σου ξερει οτι δεν το παιρνεις ή κανεις του κεφαλιου σου;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον "γιατρε" μου στις 5/6/12 στο δικο μου λημμα ειχες γραψει

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Ξέρω οτι τα γαστρεντερικά προβλήματα είναι κυρίως ψυχοσωματικά (όταν έχω πανικούς μετακομίζω στην τουαλετα και δεν μπορώ να φάω τίποτα) αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικά... Σίγουρα θα σε ανακουφίσουν γιατί χτίζουν ενα "τείχος" γύρω σου για να μην σε αγγίζουν όσα σε ενοχλούν. Δεν σημαίνει όμως οτι αυτά δεν είναι εκεί. Και αυτά σου τα λεω εγω που παίρνω φαρμακα και μάλιστα εφεξορ (75). Αλλά αφού είναι ιατρική απόφαση πάω πάσο... Τώρα, όσο για το εφεξόρ εμενα με βοήθησε. Όχι οτι δεν ξαναπαθα πανικούς, αλλά πολύ πιο σπάνια. Και μάλιστα βοηθάει τόσο που ξεχνάς πόσο υπέφερες πρίν το πάρεις. Αργεί βέβαια να δράσει (θέλει καμια 15 μέρες μεσο όρο). Έχει και παρενέργειες. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα είχε στην αρχή πολύ περίεργα όνειρα (οχι εφιάλτες τόσο, όσο σενάρια που ο Σπίλμπεργκ θα τα ζήλευε) και η χειρότερη (για μενα παντα) παρενέργεια ήταν στο σεξ. Οχι έλλειψη επιθυμίας (αν και όταν το κόβεις είναι σαν να τρως κάθε μέρα βασιλικό πολτό!) όσο καθυστέρηση του οργασμού. Κάποιες φορές αργούσε τόσο πολύ που καταντούσε κουραστικό. Η μείωση του είναι σχετικά εύκολη, δεν σε ταλαιπωρεί ιδιαιτερα αν εξαιρέσεις πάλι τα περίεργα όνειρα και ενα περίεργο αίσθημα 1-2 φορές τη μέρα σαν τα "τινάζεσαι" αλλά όχι εμφανώς. Νομίζεις οτι συμβαίνει. Μην σε τρομάζει, διαρκεί κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου και δεν είναι τόσο δυσάρεστο όσο ακούγεται. Αυτά απο την εμπειρία μου.

Γραφεις για περιεργα ονειρα που "εβλεπες" ως παρενεργεια Κατι τετοια αρχισα να βλεπω κι εγω (μπερδεμενες καταστασεις πραγματα που εζησα την ημερα μπερδεμενα με πραγματα που θα ηθελα οχι εφιαλτες ενας γενικος χαμος δηλαδη , στην ουσια κουφα ονειρα)

Μπλου θα σε μαλωσω... Δεν γνωριζεις την Κλοραζεπάτη (tranxene) 
Είναι βενζοδιαζεπινη 24 ωρου διαρκειας, μου το εδωσε η ψυχογιατρος πριν 3 βδομαδες για αντικατασταση του ζαναξ και για να κοιμαμαι καλυτερα ( αρχιδια με βοηθησε στον υπνο ξυπναω παλι 3,4 φορες) αλλα τουλαχιστον εκοψα τα ζαναξ και τωρα και το τρανξεν (ομολογω ότι εκανα παλι του κεφαλιου μου και εκοψα το τρανξεν μονος μου αλλα την παρασκευη που εχω ραντεβου θα παρω συγχαρητηρια από την γιατρο καθως ο σκοπος ηταν να κοψουμε τις βενζοδιαζεπινες).

Όμως ¨γιατρε¨ μου το θεμα είναι άλλο. Πες ότι στις εξετασεις που θα εδινες για να παρεις το πτυχιο σας εβαζε θεμα ο ομοτιμος καθηγητης φαρμακολογιας Δρ Xanaxen Efexorixten , ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΛΟΡΑΖΕΠΑΤΗ? Τι θα απαντουσες? Κατι τετοιες μαλακιες εκανα κι εγω και εκανα 10 χρονια να παρω πτυχιο (ενιαμισι για την ακριβεια) .

----------


## Blue9791

Νταξ ρε παιδι, θα μελετησω καλυτερα αυτη την εβδομαδα και την επομενη θα ξαναδωκω για πτυχιο. Μη βαρας :P
Θα το ψαξω το τρανξεν μηπως ειναι καλυτερο απο το ζαναξ.
Ακομα δεν εστρωσε ο υπνος σου;

----------


## Blue9791

> Θα το ψαξω το τρανξεν μηπως ειναι καλυτερο απο το ζαναξ.


Aν και απο μια προχειρη ερευνα ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο με το ζαναξ. Λογικο αφου ειναι βενζοδιαζεπινη. Απλα μαλλον ειναι αλλης εταιριας.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Βενζοδιαζεπινες υπαρχουν πολλες. Οι τυπου ζαναξ ειναι αμεσου δρασεως (δηλαδη σε κανα μισαωρο αισθανεσε καλυτερα) αλλα αν πας να τις κοψεις αποτομα τραβας μεγαλο ζορι, το εχω ζησει. Οι τυπου τρανξεν ειναι μακρας δρασεως και μερικοι ψυχιατροι τις δινουν για αντικατασταση του ζαναξ γιατι μπορεις να τις σταματησεις πιο ευκολα. Αυτα δεν τα λεω εγω μου τα ειχε πει η ψυχιατρος οταν μου εκανε την αλλαγη. Τελος παντων σε μενα επιασε (ετσι φαινεται προς το παρον). Μπορει βεβαια να επαιξε ρολο και το εφεξορ (παιρνω 75+75) καθε μερα. Αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι μου ειπε οτι καποια στιγμη θα ανεβασουμε την δοση του εφεξορ, θα τη ρωτησω την παρασκευη. Η ουσια ειναι οτι παω καλυτερα.
Δεν μου απαντησες ομως για τα περιεργα ονειρα. Ξερεις γιατι ρωταω. Γενικα εβλεπα ονειρα πολυ σπανια (μια φορα το εξαμηνο να πουμε) . Εδω και 5 νυχτες βλεπω κουφα ονειρα αλλα παραλληλα αισθανομαι καλυτερα (πιο ευδιαθετος) κι εκοψα και τις βενζοδιαζεπινες. Καταληγω οτι το εφεξορ κανει καλη δουλια κι ελπιζω να ειναι ετσι. 
Ο υπνος μου δεν εχει στρωσει , ξυπναω 3,4 φορες την νυχτα αυτο συμβαινει σχεδον 3 χρονια. Μονο οταν εκανα βελονισμο τον περασμενο νοεμβριο η βελονιστρια με ειχε βαλει σε ταξη. Την επεφτα στις 11 και ξυπνουσα 7 το πρωι. Καποια στιγμη θα παω παλι για βελονισμο βοηθαει σε πολλες περιπτωσεις (5000 χρονια κινεζικης τεχνολογιας δεν μπορει να κανουν λαθος). Α να δωσεις χερετισματα στον γατο και στον σκυλο σου ο δικος μου αυριο κλεινει τεσσαρους μηνες

----------


## Blue9791

> Βενζοδιαζεπινες υπαρχουν πολλες. Οι τυπου ζαναξ ειναι αμεσου δρασεως (δηλαδη σε κανα μισαωρο αισθανεσε καλυτερα) αλλα αν πας να τις κοψεις αποτομα τραβας μεγαλο ζορι, το εχω ζησει. Οι τυπου τρανξεν ειναι μακρας δρασεως και μερικοι ψυχιατροι τις δινουν για αντικατασταση του ζαναξ γιατι μπορεις να τις σταματησεις πιο ευκολα. Αυτα δεν τα λεω εγω μου τα ειχε πει η ψυχιατρος οταν μου εκανε την αλλαγη. Τελος παντων σε μενα επιασε (ετσι φαινεται προς το παρον). Μπορει βεβαια να επαιξε ρολο και το εφεξορ (παιρνω 75+75) καθε μερα. Αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι μου ειπε οτι καποια στιγμη θα ανεβασουμε την δοση του εφεξορ, θα τη ρωτησω την παρασκευη. Η ουσια ειναι οτι παω καλυτερα.
> Δεν μου απαντησες ομως για τα περιεργα ονειρα. Ξερεις γιατι ρωταω. Γενικα εβλεπα ονειρα πολυ σπανια (μια φορα το εξαμηνο να πουμε) . Εδω και 5 νυχτες βλεπω κουφα ονειρα αλλα παραλληλα αισθανομαι καλυτερα (πιο ευδιαθετος) κι εκοψα και τις βενζοδιαζεπινες. Καταληγω οτι το εφεξορ κανει καλη δουλια κι ελπιζω να ειναι ετσι. 
> Ο υπνος μου δεν εχει στρωσει , ξυπναω 3,4 φορες την νυχτα αυτο συμβαινει σχεδον 3 χρονια. Μονο οταν εκανα βελονισμο τον περασμενο νοεμβριο η βελονιστρια με ειχε βαλει σε ταξη. Την επεφτα στις 11 και ξυπνουσα 7 το πρωι. Καποια στιγμη θα παω παλι για βελονισμο βοηθαει σε πολλες περιπτωσεις (5000 χρονια κινεζικης τεχνολογιας δεν μπορει να κανουν λαθος). Α να δωσεις χερετισματα στον γατο και στον σκυλο σου ο δικος μου αυριο κλεινει τεσσαρους μηνες


Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω γιατα ονειρα γιατι εγω παντα εβλεπα και ηταν απο μονα τους περιεργα. Με το εφεξορ ομως απογινανε!
Παντως ειναι απο τις συνηθεστερες παρενεργειες τα περιεργα ονειρα. Το λεει και στο χαρτακι.
Ρωτησες τον γιατρο σου αν σχετιζεται η εμφανιση ονειρων με το οτι αισθανεσαι καλυτερα;
Μηπως ειναι συμπτωματικο;
Και γιατι να ανεβασεις τα εφεξορ αν εισαι καλα;
150 την ημερα καλα ειναι κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη.
Τωρα παιρνω 75 εφεξορ και 1 ζαναξ αλλα το ρημαδι το ζαναξ δεν το θελω γιατι μου βγαζει τη ψυχη για να το κοψω.
Απ'οτι διαβασα για αυτο που παιρνεις εσυ ναι μεν ειναι "μακρας διαρκειας" αλλα λεει ειναι το ιδιο εθιστικο με το ζαναξ.
Δεν ξερω εχει να κανει και με τον οργανισμο.
Αφου λες οτι εισαι οκ χωρις αυτο μαλλον σου εκατσε καλα.
Τις ευχες μου στον μπεμπη σου :)
Θα μεταφερω τα χαιρετισματα σου στα γατοσκυλα μου! 
Ο καημενουλης ο Σαμ πηγε σημερα για το 2ο εμβολιο και εκτος του οτι φρικαρε μεσα στον μεταφορεα, του πονεσανε και το κωλαρακι του που του εβαλαν θερμομετρο και ειναι πολυ στενοχωρημενος.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ο καημενουλης ο Σαμ πηγε σημερα για το 2ο εμβολιο και εκτος του οτι φρικαρε μεσα στον μεταφορεα, του πονεσανε και το κωλαρακι του που του εβαλαν θερμομετρο και ειναι πολυ στενοχωρημενος.


Α ρε Μπλου εισαι "αφασια" ωρες ωρες... Σε ευχαριστω για τα πρωινα...κλαματα (απο το γελιο). Οχι τιποτα αλλο περνουσε και μια συναδελφος εξω απο το γραφειο και σταματησε να ρωτησει γιατι γελαω. Αντε να της εξηγισεις τωρα. I am very proud for i know you (εστω και μεσω chat)

----------


## Greca

Το γελιο κανει πολυ καλο.Μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να γελαγαμε συχνα...μακαρι.



> Α ρε Μπλου εισαι "αφασια" ωρες ωρες... Σε ευχαριστω για τα πρωινα...κλαματα (απο το γελιο). Οχι τιποτα αλλο περνουσε και μια συναδελφος εξω απο το γραφειο και σταματησε να ρωτησει γιατι γελαω. Αντε να της εξηγισεις τωρα. I am very proud for i know you (εστω και μεσω chat)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Πριν αλεκτωρ λαλησει τρεις...που λενε. Εκει που ημουν στα χαι μου κατα τις 10 το πρωι αρχισε μια πτωση μα τι πτωση. Ειπα να κανω υπομονη κριση πανικου θα ειναι λεω θα περασει. Μαμιδια περασε... Ολα τα συμπτωματα που ειχα πριν παω σε ψυχιατρο (με κεντρο το γαστρεντερικο) εμφανιστηκαν. Τελικα υπεκυψα και στις 7.30 το απογευμα χτυπησα μισο ζαναχ. Δε λεω ψιλοσυνηρθα. Απο δω και περα κομμενες οι μαμακιες κανονικα την θεραπεια. Οχι τιποτα αλλο ποιος "ακουει" την Μπλου. Θα με αρχισει στις "φαπες" και θα χει και δικιο. 
Μπλου μια και εχεις μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει τα συμπτωματα μας μοιαζουν θα ηθελα να το κουβεντιασουμε καλυτερα. Τι λες?

----------


## betelgeuse

Βρε μηπως το εχει η μερα . Και εγω σημερα δεν ημουν καλα . Με επιασαν ιδεοληψιες ,, ποναγε το στομαχι μετα νομιζα οτι θα πεθανω , οτι θα τρελαθω και ολα τα γνωστα.
Αλλα κριση πανικου δεν επαθα.
Παντως φαρμακα αρνουμαι να παρω , αλλα τα εχω στο μπανιο να τα καμαρωνω.

----------


## Blue9791

*betelgeuse* όντως η μερα εχει κατι και εχω παρατηρησει οτι μερες με νοτια αρα και υγρασια δεν ειμαι πολυ στα καλα μου.
Επισης πλησιαζει και η πανσεληνος η οποια τουλαχιστον εμενα με επηρεαζει παρα πολυ!
*ti einai touto pali* μαναρι μου να την ακους την παλια.
Δεν κοβουμε τιποτα μαχαιρι. Μπορει η ελλειψη της βενζοδιαζεπινης να μην φανει αμεσα αλλα θα φανει αν εχει κοπει λαθος.
Να'μουνα εκει να σου'ριχνα μια μπουφλα ετσι για να μην κανεις χαζα!

----------


## betelgeuse

Εδω που ειμαι εγω δεν φυσαει ποτε , αλλα απο υγρασια αλλο τιποτα. Ολο το καλοκαιρι βρεχει , τρεις μερες ηλιο μονο μας εκανε . ισως να φταει αυτο στην περιπτωση μου . Η πανσεληνος εμενα δεν με επηρρεαζει ψυχολογικα. Αλλα μαλλον το προβλημα μου αυτη την στιγμη ανυπομονησια λεγεται .... Εχω βαρεθει να περιμενω .....

Για τα φαρμακα θα συμφωνησω , το κοψιμο ειναι καλυτερα να γινει με τις συμβουλες γιατρου και οχι ετσι . Ειδικα αν μιλαμε για βενζοοδιαζεπινες που ειναι και ολιγον εθιστικες.

----------


## Soutsi

Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους, στα συννεφιασμένα κ ηλιόλουστα μέρη αυτού του πλανήτη :) 

Σήμερα φεύγουν οι δικοί μου για τετραήμερο διακοπές... Απο σήμερα το στομάχι μου επισήμως γίνεται κόμπος, τα xanax είναι τακτοποιημένα σε κάθε περιοχή του δωματίου, σε θήκες του πορτοφολιού κ σε τσάντες, ετοιμοπόλεμα. Τα efexor είναι πιστοί ακόλουθοι τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά για τις 4 αυτές ημέρες δεν προσδίδουν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα αλλά υπάρχουν εκεί με την πορτοκαλί τους ενδυμασία να μου υπενθυμίζουν την παρουσία τους.

Το πλάνο για το τις 2 πρώτες μέρες έχει φτιαχτεί, θα κοιμηθώ στους θείους μου, κ την Κυριακή θα αναγκαστώ να φύγω μαζί τους -επειδή δεν θα χω κάποιον συγγενή κατά εδώ- διακοπές για 2 με 3 ημέρες στο ποσείδι της Χαλκιδικής. όχι τπτ άλλο έχασα κ τον Brand Pitt, πήγε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, θα χα γμτ κ κίνητρο... Έχω να ταξιδέψω τόσο μακριά μπορεί κ 8 με 9 χρόνια... Νιώθω να με βιάζουν, αλλά όπως λέει κ η λαϊκή ρήση ας το απολαύσω τουλάχιστον. 
Παντρέυεται κ το Σάββατο ενας φίλος κ πρέπει να κάτσω το βράδυ στον γάμο παρόλλο που έχω την επομένη το ταξίδι. Πόσοι ψυχαναγκασμοί πια! Φοβάμαι την δρεναλίνη, φοβάμαι να σκιρτίσει η καρδιά μου. Μάλλον φοβάμαι να ζήσω. Η ιδεά του να περιπλανάμαι σαν ψοφίμι χωρίς παλμό στον κόσμο μου φαίνεται ιδανική. Ναι i know σερβίρομαι στον φούρνο με πατάτες, είμαι μεγάλη κοκότα. 

Αφού θα πάρω μαζί μου ολο τον high tech εξοπλισμό, ελιές σε βάζο για να μην μου πέσει η πίεση στον δρόμο, σόδα κ λεμόνι μην τυχόν κ ανακατευτώ κ θέλω να ξεράσω, τσίχλες κ καραμέλες για την υπογλυκαιμία ανακατεμένες με xanax, κ ξουρισμένη καρακόντρα στην περίπτωση που τα κακαρώσω κ με τρέχουν στα νοσοκομεία, θα πάρω τον δρόμο. 

Στην παρούσα φάση ας απολαύσω αυτε΄ς τις 2 μερούλες στα μέρη μου, κ ας ευχηθώ σε όλους να χουμε ενα γεμάτο χαλαρό κ ωραίο Σ/Κ, ο,τι κ αν κάνουμε όπου κ να μαστε :) 

Τα φιλιά μου xxx

----------


## Korina12

> Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους, στα συννεφιασμένα κ ηλιόλουστα μέρη αυτού του πλανήτη :) 
> 
> Σήμερα φεύγουν οι δικοί μου για τετραήμερο διακοπές... Απο σήμερα το στομάχι μου επισήμως γίνεται κόμπος, τα xanax είναι τακτοποιημένα σε κάθε περιοχή του δωματίου, σε θήκες του πορτοφολιού κ σε τσάντες, ετοιμοπόλεμα. Τα efexor είναι πιστοί ακόλουθοι τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά για τις 4 αυτές ημέρες δεν προσδίδουν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα αλλά υπάρχουν εκεί με την πορτοκαλί τους ενδυμασία να μου υπενθυμίζουν την παρουσία τους.
> 
> Το πλάνο για το τις 2 πρώτες μέρες έχει φτιαχτεί, θα κοιμηθώ στους θείους μου, κ την Κυριακή θα αναγκαστώ να φύγω μαζί τους -επειδή δεν θα χω κάποιον συγγενή κατά εδώ- διακοπές για 2 με 3 ημέρες στο ποσείδι της Χαλκιδικής. όχι τπτ άλλο έχασα κ τον Brand Pitt, πήγε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, θα χα γμτ κ κίνητρο... Έχω να ταξιδέψω τόσο μακριά μπορεί κ 8 με 9 χρόνια... Νιώθω να με βιάζουν, αλλά όπως λέει κ η λαϊκή ρήση ας το απολαύσω τουλάχιστον. 
> Παντρέυεται κ το Σάββατο ενας φίλος κ πρέπει να κάτσω το βράδυ στον γάμο παρόλλο που έχω την επομένη το ταξίδι. Πόσοι ψυχαναγκασμοί πια! Φοβάμαι την δρεναλίνη, φοβάμαι να σκιρτίσει η καρδιά μου. Μάλλον φοβάμαι να ζήσω. Η ιδεά του να περιπλανάμαι σαν ψοφίμι χωρίς παλμό στον κόσμο μου φαίνεται ιδανική. Ναι i know σερβίρομαι στον φούρνο με πατάτες, είμαι μεγάλη κοκότα. 
> 
> Αφού θα πάρω μαζί μου ολο τον high tech εξοπλισμό, ελιές σε βάζο για να μην μου πέσει η πίεση στον δρόμο, σόδα κ λεμόνι μην τυχόν κ ανακατευτώ κ θέλω να ξεράσω, τσίχλες κ καραμέλες για την υπογλυκαιμία ανακατεμένες με xanax, κ ξουρισμένη καρακόντρα στην περίπτωση που τα κακαρώσω κ με τρέχουν στα νοσοκομεία, θα πάρω τον δρόμο. 
> 
> ...


χαχαχαχαχα!γελασα πολυ με τον high tech εξοπλισμο σου!Γιατι κι εγω παντα για να παω καπου κουβαλαω τον δικο μου εξοπλισμο απαραιτητως,καποια ειναι ιδια με τα δικα σου οπως οι τσιχλες,καραμελες,κανενα μπισκοτακι αλμυρο..μπουκαλι με νερο οπωσδηποτε,σακουλιτσα μηπως με πιασει πανικος κ χρειαστει να αναπνευσω μεσα στη σακουλα.Τα λεξοτανιλ μου σε ετοιμοτητα σε τουλαχιστον 2-3 διαφορετικα σημεια μεσα στην τσαντα,στην μεσα θηκουλα,στην εξω..αν εχω τσεπη βαζω κι εκει..γιατι λεω και αν μου κλεψουν την τσαντα και μεινω χωρις λεξοτανιλ?χαχα!Και φυσικα αυτο με την αποτριχωση στανταρ..Μην παμε σε κανενα νοσοκομειο και γινουμε και ρεζιλι!Για γελια ειμαστε!!!
Ποσες ωρες θα ταξιδεψεις?

----------


## Blue9791

> Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους, στα συννεφιασμένα κ ηλιόλουστα μέρη αυτού του πλανήτη :) 
> 
> Σήμερα φεύγουν οι δικοί μου για τετραήμερο διακοπές... Απο σήμερα το στομάχι μου επισήμως γίνεται κόμπος, τα xanax είναι τακτοποιημένα σε κάθε περιοχή του δωματίου, σε θήκες του πορτοφολιού κ σε τσάντες, ετοιμοπόλεμα. Τα efexor είναι πιστοί ακόλουθοι τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά για τις 4 αυτές ημέρες δεν προσδίδουν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα αλλά υπάρχουν εκεί με την πορτοκαλί τους ενδυμασία να μου υπενθυμίζουν την παρουσία τους.
> 
> Το πλάνο για το τις 2 πρώτες μέρες έχει φτιαχτεί, θα κοιμηθώ στους θείους μου, κ την Κυριακή θα αναγκαστώ να φύγω μαζί τους -επειδή δεν θα χω κάποιον συγγενή κατά εδώ- διακοπές για 2 με 3 ημέρες στο ποσείδι της Χαλκιδικής. όχι τπτ άλλο έχασα κ τον Brand Pitt, πήγε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, θα χα γμτ κ κίνητρο... Έχω να ταξιδέψω τόσο μακριά μπορεί κ 8 με 9 χρόνια... Νιώθω να με βιάζουν, αλλά όπως λέει κ η λαϊκή ρήση ας το απολαύσω τουλάχιστον. 
> Παντρέυεται κ το Σάββατο ενας φίλος κ πρέπει να κάτσω το βράδυ στον γάμο παρόλλο που έχω την επομένη το ταξίδι. Πόσοι ψυχαναγκασμοί πια! Φοβάμαι την δρεναλίνη, φοβάμαι να σκιρτίσει η καρδιά μου. Μάλλον φοβάμαι να ζήσω. Η ιδεά του να περιπλανάμαι σαν ψοφίμι χωρίς παλμό στον κόσμο μου φαίνεται ιδανική. Ναι i know σερβίρομαι στον φούρνο με πατάτες, είμαι μεγάλη κοκότα. 
> 
> Αφού θα πάρω μαζί μου ολο τον high tech εξοπλισμό, ελιές σε βάζο για να μην μου πέσει η πίεση στον δρόμο, σόδα κ λεμόνι μην τυχόν κ ανακατευτώ κ θέλω να ξεράσω, τσίχλες κ καραμέλες για την υπογλυκαιμία ανακατεμένες με xanax, κ ξουρισμένη καρακόντρα στην περίπτωση που τα κακαρώσω κ με τρέχουν στα νοσοκομεία, θα πάρω τον δρόμο. 
> 
> ...



Με τρελαινει η φαρμακευτικη ποιηση!!!!
Τα σεβη μου και παλι!
Βρισκομαι στη μαγευτικη Σαλαμινα με πολυ καλη παρεα και περναμε φινα!
Δευτερα θα φυγουμε με την λατρεια για καμπινγκ στην Επιδαυρο καπου.
Οργανομενο γιατι δεν μπορει το κοριτσι χωρις τρεχουμενο νερο.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κατι με αγχωνει... 2 ωρες δρομος ειναι (σιγα τ'αβγα δλδ) αλλα κατι με τρωει.
Οπως ειπες Soutsi ειναι ο φοβος για τη ζωη!
Δε γ@αμιεται!!
Εγω θα παω και θα ζησω γιατι ετσι γουσταρω!
Και θα παω και Μηκυνες για τουρισμο!
Και ας με πιασει πανικος. Καλως να ερθει ο μ@λ@κ@ς κι αυτος!
Θα τον γραψω οπως του πρεπει.
Ημουν στη θαλασσα το απογευμα αγκαλια με τη λατρεια και συνειδητοποιησα ποσο αγαπω εκεινη, ποσο αγαπω τη ζωη!
Και τιποτα δεν θα αφησω να μου το χαλασει.
Το προσωπο της οταν γελαει και περναει καλα ειναι κινητρο και δεν χρειαζομαι τιποτα αλλο!
Σας φιλω για την ωρα!
Soutsaki μη μασας. Γλεντα το. Εμεις οι "περιεργοι" ξερουμε να γλενταμε καλυτερα ;)

----------


## betelgeuse

Soutsi παρε ενα ποστακι συμπαραστης και παρηγοριας

O φιλος μου λειπει απο σημερα και θα επιστρεψει την δευτερα . Ολη την εβδομαδα ειχα στομαχοπονο , φαγουρα , νομιζα οτι θα πεθανω ειχα ιδεοληψιες και αναρωτιομουν πως θα την βγαλω μονη μου , κλπ( υποψην εδω δεν εχω κανεναν περα απο τον φιλο μου).Επισης φοβομουν μην παθει κατι ο φιλος μου
Λοιπον το πρωι που εφυγε ημουν σκατα , και πηγα και αγορασα δυο περιοδικα 3 εφημεριδες και σοκολατες . Παραδοξως μετα απο καμμια ωρα μου εφυγε ο πανικος και ειμαι μια χαρα....

Υ.Γ:Εννοειται πως τσεκαρα καμμια 20αρια φορες αν επεσε το αεροπλανο του και αν εφτασε η πτηση του , αλλα μεχρι να με παρει τηλεφωνο δεν ησυχαζα

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παιδια (blue, soutsi , korina) πραγματικα μου αρεσε πολυ ο τροπος που αντιμετωπιζετε τους πανικους!! χαμογελασα ασυναισθητα καθως τα διαβαζα! Καλες διακοπες παιδακια σε ολους να περασετε καλα κ τιποτα κ κανενας πανικος να μην σταθει τροχοπεδη στη διασκεδαση!!

----------


## haidy

k γω νομιζα οτι ειμαι η μονη που κουβαλαει πραγματα,,,τωρα με τις ζαλαδες παιρνω παντα μαζι μου το vomex αν κ ουσιαστικα μετα την αξονικη το σταματησα αλλα αν ζαλιστω παλι?????το εχω μαζι μου λοιπον,,,εχω κ μαγνησιο για τις τυχον ταχυπαλμιες και στανταρ μπισκοτα για υπογλυκαιμια κ πατατακια αν πεσει η πιεση...........(βρε μπας κ ειμαι αγχωτικη???????)
κ βεβαια παντα ξυρισμενα ποδια,,,,,,

----------


## haidy

παντως να πω οτι χαρηκα που σας βρηκα κ σας ευχομαι καλες διακοπες!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blue9791

Καλες διακοπες να'χουμε κσι αυτο που με χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα ειναι οτι παρα τα αγχη μας και τα διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα, δεν κωλωνουμε!
Παμε με διακοπες εστω κι αν εχουμε αγκαλια χαπια, αλατια, ζαχαρες, πιπερια κλπ ματζουνια!!
Ετσι μας θελω! Γιγαντες!

----------


## Korina12

Αφου σταματησα να κουβαλαω και πιεσομετρο και θερμομετρο παλι καλα!Οχι τιποτα αλλο,πιανει κ χωρο το πιεσομετρο,δεν βολευει και πολυ..

----------


## Soutsi

χαχχα...Θεούλη μου ευτυχώς δεν είμαι η μονη! Εδώ βρίσκω παρηγοριά :D 

Με κοροϊδεύουν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πάντα γμτ, και φυσικά είμαι για γέλια δεν το συζητώ. 

Ο δρόμος είναι 2,5 ώρες σύμφωνα με το google map (εννοείται πως έψαξα πόση ώρα είναι, τα χμ, την κίνηση κλπ κλπ) κ θα πάμε στο κάμπινγκ του Αριστοτελείου, το φοιτητικό, έχει εκεί ο ξάδερφος το τροχόσπιτο παρκαρισμένο κ μια μεγάλη σκηνάρα έξω οπότε μια χαρά θα την βολέψουμε. Φυσικά κ έλενξα αν έχει ιατρείο σε εκείνο το κωλοχανείο της σύψης κ της διαφθοράς (χεχε) κ είδα λεπόν οτι είναι souper οργανωμένοι, κυριλέ, ιατρείο μίνι μάρκετ, μπίτς μπάρ, υπάθρειο σινεμά ... το κακό είναι οτι δεν ξέρω πως θα κοιμάμαι εκει, μιας κ απο ο,τι μου χουν πει τα ξαδέρφια μου που πήγαν προσφατα ολο το βράδυ παίζει μουσικές. Στην μια πλευρά παίζει μπίτια κ στην άλλη πάολα, αλλά θα πάρω εγώ το νετμπουκάκι μου κ θα χώσω καλά τα ακουστικά εις τα αυτάκια μου! κάποια στιγμη θα με πάρει ο ύπνος, δεν μπορεί!

Φυσικά κ τα εχω σκεφτεί ολα, δυστυχώς όπου κ να πάω κάνω σενάρια για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι, κ αυτό όπως είμαι σίγουρη οτι το καταλαβαίνετε ως ομοιοπαθούντες οφείλεται στην στρεσιογόνα κατάσταση κ στον αντίστοιχο τρόπο σκέψης μας.

Βρε μπας και έχουμε ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ??? (lol.....)

Blue είσαι σε πολύ καλή φάση, το διαχειρίζεσαι πολύ καλά. Ώρες ώρες απορώ πως γίνεται να κάνεις τέτοια βήματα κ να εξακολουθείς να έχεις θέμα, πραγματικά απορώ.



> Δε γ@αμιεται!!
> Εγω θα παω και θα ζησω γιατι ετσι γουσταρω!
> Και θα παω και Μηκυνες για τουρισμο!
> Και ας με πιασει πανικος. Καλως να ερθει ο μ@λ@κ@ς κι αυτος!
> Θα τον γραψω οπως του πρεπει.


Το πιστεύω οτι τα εννοείς ολα αυτά, πραγματικά. Αν μιλούσε ο ψμυχαναλυτής μου τώρα είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα λεγε οτι είσαι σε οριακό σημείο, οδεύεις σε πολύ καλό δρόμο. Πυροβόλα το συστηματικά, αφού τελειώσεις με την Σαλαμίνα πάρε το αμόρε κ δώστου πάλι, δεν μπορεί θα λυγίσει...

Betelguese, το διαχειρίζεσαι όπως όλοι οι "νορμάλ" (αν υπάρχει αυτό) άνθρωποι, νομίζω οτι αυτό το άγχος ήταν λογικό, μιας κ το να μεινουμε μόνοι μας σε ενα ξένο κράτος-πόλη θα άγχωνε τους περισσοτερους ανθρώπους. Έλα, έφαγες τον γάϊδαρο, σήμερα Σάββατο, η Δευτέρα είναι μεθαύριο! Σήμερα πήγαινε για ψώνια κ πάρε κανένα ντεγκλιζέ προστυχοεσώρουχο για έκπληξη την Δευτέρα :D Δεν πιστεύω να φτιάξεις κέϊκ! Να δείς την Δευτέρα θα ναι παράδεισος, θα σου φύγει ο στομαχόπονος όοοοολα θα γίνουν καλά :) Με όλο το θάρρος, κ συγνώμη αν το χιούμορ μου καμιά φορά ξεπερνά τα όρια :) Το λέω με καλή πρόθεση, ειλικρινά 

Αυτάααα...ας πάω να ετοιμάσω απο τώρΑ τον σάκο, να δω τι λείπει κλπ γιατί το απόγευμα έχω κ την στέψη κ θα πρέπει να προλάβω να λιώσω στο μπάνιο για να είμαι έτοιμη (για πούλημα)

Σας υπερφιλώ φίλοι ομοπαθούντες, κ σας καταννοώ όσο λίγοιι εκεί έξω. Το ξέρω οτι νιώθετε το ίδιο.

μακια xxx

----------


## Korina12

Σ'αυτο το camping είχα περάσει πολλά καλοκαίρια όταν ήμουν παιδάκι γιατί δούλευε ο μπαμπάς μου στο πανεπιστήμιο οπότε τα καλοκαίρια πηγαίναμε οικογενειακώς εκεί.(δεν είναι μόνο για φοιτητές αλλά και για όσους δουλεύουν στο πανεπιστήμιο).Ηταν ωραία και τότε,φαντάζομαι τώρα θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερα.2,5 ωρίτσες δεν είναι πολύ,μια χαρά θα φτάσεις.Αντε καλά να περάσεις και να μας πεις μετά πώς τα πέρασες! :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κοριτσια σορρυ για το ασχετο αλλα για το camping που ειναι στο Ποσειδι λετε?
Anyway, καλα να περασετε ο,τι κ αν κανετε κ να προσεχετε!!
Φιλουμπες!! <3

----------


## Blue9791

Πολυ καμπινγκ παιζει και πολυ γουσταρω!!!!!
Του χρονου θα οργανωθω για ελευθερο. Πρεπει να ειναι φοβερη εμπειρια.

----------


## Korina12

Ναι Lacry,γι'αυτό στο Ποσείδι,του Πανεπιστημίου.

----------


## ζωζα

παιδια τι χαλι ειναι αυτο που ζουμε..εγω τελευταια νιωθω χαλιααα..θελω να δω παλι τον ομιοπαθητικο μου...ατονια..ασταθεια-ζαλη και τα συναφη..με χαπια δεν θελω να μπλεξω..ουτως η αλλως παλιοτερα ειχα παρει και δεν ειδα τρομερη βελτιωση..εντω μεταξυ οπως εχω ξαναπει δεν παω πουθενα!αλλοι με τα ιδια συμπτωματα και τον ιδιο μ@@@@σμενο τροπο ζωης?κουραγιο σε ολους παιδια...

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

διαβασα τις 2 τελευταιες σελιδες και το περιεχομενο δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το θεμα !!!:)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Αγαπητο ΝεοΞεκινημα μπορει το "περιεχομενο να μην εχει καμμια σχεση με το θεμα !!!" διοτι ακριβως αυτος ειναι ο λογος υπαρξης του.
Και εξηγουμαι. Το λημμα "Θέμα: Κρίσεις πανικού - καθημερινότητα - δουλειά " εχει δημιουργηθει απο την Blue9791 η οποια ειναι αρχηγος ενος παγκοσμιου δικτυου κατασκοπων οι οποιοι εχουν ως σκοπο να καταστρεψουν τον πλανητη ωστε να εκλειψει το ανθρωπινο ειδος. Ο λογος ειναι απλος. Αν εκλειψει το ανθρωπινο ειδος δεν θα υπαρχουν αρρωστιες ουτε σωματικες ουτε ψυχικες... Οποτε ολα τα προβληματα αυτοματως θα λυθουν...Για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω, γραφει καπου η Μπλου "Και θα παω και Μηκυνες για τουρισμο!" Προκειται για κωδικοποιημενο μηνυμα που μονο εμεις οι μυιμενοι στο παγκοσμιο σχεδιο καταστροφης του κοσμου μπορουμε να το καταλαβουμε. Στην ουσια μας ενημερωνει οτι θα παει σε ενα μερος που δεν εχει σκυλια (μη - κυνες , κυν στα αρχαια ειναι ο σκυλος) και θα τοποθετησει μια βομβα. Θα μπορουσα να σου γραψω και αλλα πολλα αλλα ας παρω καλυτερα τηλεφωνο την ψυχιατρο μου:rolleyes::p
Ευχαριστω
Το ονομα " ti einai touto pali " ειναι ψευτικο το κανονικο μου ειναι joker απο τον batman

----------


## Korina12

> διαβασα τις 2 τελευταιες σελιδες και το περιεχομενο δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το θεμα !!!:)


Το θέμα είναι για τις κρίσεις πανικού.Και στις τελευταίες σελίδες επίσης γι'αυτό μιλάμε.Που βλέπεις το άσχετο?

----------


## la20

παιδιά πρέπει να βλέπουμε τι ζωή με πιο χαρά για αυτό και θα σας αφιερώσω ένα ανέκδοτο...... για να φύγουν τα άγχη και οι φοβίες χαχαχα

Ήταν μια ξανθιά και στον δρόμο της είδε έναν παπαγάλο και σκεφτόταν τι να τον κάνει. Έρχεται ένας αστυνόμος και την ρωτάει:
-Γιατί είστε εδώ όλη μέρα;
-Βρήκα αυτόν τον παπαγάλο και δεν ξέρω τι να τον κάνω.
-Να τον πάτε στο ζωολογικό κήπο.
-Τέλεια ιδέα!
Την επόμενη μέρα ο αστυνόμος βλέπει παλι τον παπαγάλο
με την ξανθιά.
- Κυρία μου, δεν σας είπα να τον πάτε στο ζωολογικό κήπο;
- Στον κήπο τον πήγα χθες. Σήμερα θα τον πάω σινεμά.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Αγαπητο ΝεοΞεκινημα μπορει το "περιεχομενο να μην εχει καμμια σχεση με το θεμα !!!" διοτι ακριβως αυτος ειναι ο λογος υπαρξης του.
> Και εξηγουμαι. Το λημμα "Θέμα: Κρίσεις πανικού - καθημερινότητα - δουλειά " εχει δημιουργηθει απο την Blue9791 η οποια ειναι αρχηγος ενος παγκοσμιου δικτυου κατασκοπων οι οποιοι εχουν ως σκοπο να καταστρεψουν τον πλανητη ωστε να εκλειψει το ανθρωπινο ειδος. Ο λογος ειναι απλος. Αν εκλειψει το ανθρωπινο ειδος δεν θα υπαρχουν αρρωστιες ουτε σωματικες ουτε ψυχικες... Οποτε ολα τα προβληματα αυτοματως θα λυθουν...Για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω, γραφει καπου η Μπλου "Και θα παω και Μηκυνες για τουρισμο!" Προκειται για κωδικοποιημενο μηνυμα που μονο εμεις οι μυιμενοι στο παγκοσμιο σχεδιο καταστροφης του κοσμου μπορουμε να το καταλαβουμε. Στην ουσια μας ενημερωνει οτι θα παει σε ενα μερος που δεν εχει σκυλια (μη - κυνες , κυν στα αρχαια ειναι ο σκυλος) και θα τοποθετησει μια βομβα. Θα μπορουσα να σου γραψω και αλλα πολλα αλλα ας παρω καλυτερα τηλεφωνο την ψυχιατρο μου:rolleyes::p
> Ευχαριστω
> Το ονομα " ti einai touto pali " ειναι ψευτικο το κανονικο μου ειναι joker απο τον batman


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα καλα δεν υπαρχεις ετσι???? Ελιωσα φιλε μιλαμε!!! Ποιος 007 κ μαλακιες :p

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα καλα δεν υπαρχεις ετσι???? Ελιωσα φιλε μιλαμε!!! Ποιος 007 κ μαλακιες :p


Lacrymosa οταν γραφεις 007 πιστευω να εννοεις εκεινον το δηθεν πρακτορα τον Τζειμς Μποντ(που ουτε για εισπρακτορας δεν κανει) Τον εχω γνωρισει σε μια δεξιωση που ειχε κανει η βασιλομητωρ της Αγγλιας μετα του υιου της Καρολου εις τους βασιλικους κηπους του μπουκινχαμ. Βασικα προκειται για μεγαλο χεστη (big shiter)που φοβαται και την σκια του, ασε που με ενα μαρτινι γινεται λιωμα και μετα τον κουβαλανε. Γι αυτο και στις καινουριες ταινιες του πινει μπυρα (χωρις αλκοολ). Ολα αυτα που βλεπετε στις ταινιες ειναι οπτικα εφε ο τυπος ειναι για τα μπαζα;)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> παιδιά πρέπει να βλέπουμε τι ζωή με πιο χαρά για αυτό και θα σας αφιερώσω ένα ανέκδοτο...... για να φύγουν τα άγχη και οι φοβίες χαχαχα
> 
> Ήταν μια ξανθιά και στον δρόμο της είδε έναν παπαγάλο και σκεφτόταν τι να τον κάνει. Έρχεται ένας αστυνόμος και την ρωτάει:
> -Γιατί είστε εδώ όλη μέρα;
> -Βρήκα αυτόν τον παπαγάλο και δεν ξέρω τι να τον κάνω.
> -Να τον πάτε στο ζωολογικό κήπο.
> -Τέλεια ιδέα!
> Την επόμενη μέρα ο αστυνόμος βλέπει παλι τον παπαγάλο
> με την ξανθιά.
> ...


la20 καλο το ανεκδοτο σου αλλα πιο πολυ μου αρεσε η υπογραφη σου "ΑΝΑΚΑΙΝΙΣΗ" Πολυ μου αρεσε θα σου την "κλεψω" δε πιστευω να σε πειραζει?

----------


## Soutsi

Γειά σας παίδες :)
ο γιές άϊ εμ αλάϊβ!
Δόξα τον Θεό όλα πήγαν καλά.
Χαπακώθηκα η αλήθεια είναι, οχι πολλά πολλά μισό xanax των 0,5 έπαιρνα ημερησίως στις δύσκολες ώρες, κ επειδή με πιάνει εύκολα ψιλονύσταα κιόλας απο την χαλάρωση. 
Η παραλία της κατασκήνωσης ήταν πολύ χάλια, πολύ βότσαλο, βράχια κάτω και αχινούς στο 1 μέτρο, κατά τα άλλα δεν με χάλασε απο την στιγμή που δεν καθόμασταν κ πολύ στην παραλία, κ εγώ δεν είμαι της θάλασσας όσο της ηλιοθεραπείας. Στην παραλία όμως κάτω στο Ποσείδι ήτο μαγευτικά, γραφικό τοπίο, αμμουδιά μέσα κ έξω απο την παραλία δίπλα απο την κατασκήνωση...σούπερ. Γέλασα πολύ με τους θείους μου, τους έβαλα να παίξουμε ρακέτες και μήλα... ο ένας έπαθε θλάση στον προσαγωγό κ κρατούσε το δεξί του κάκαλο (aka his right ball. δλδ το δεξί του μπαλάκι), της θείας μου πρήστικε το χέρι κ έφαγε σαβούρτα, κ ο άλλος ο θειός κοκκίνησε επικίνδυνα, οπότε μετά απο συστάσεις δικές μου διότι κάποιος πρέπει να με τρέχει στα νοσοκομεία, συμορφώθηκαν κ έκατσαν στον ποπό τους. Ωραία ήταν, μια αλλαγή που την χρειαζόμουν. Δεν με ένοιαζε αν θα περνούσα καλά, ειλικρινά, το μόνο που χρειαζόμουν ήταν η αίσθηση της ασφάλειας, και την είχα. Βέβαια για παραπάνω δεν ήταν στο κάμπινγκ, τουλάχιστον για εμένα, παρόλλο που στο τροχόσπιτο κ έξω στην τροχοσκηνή τα είχε ολα η θειά μου, πάλι... δεν μπορούσα να γυρνάω συννέχεια σε ενα περιφραγμένο μέρος, θα βαριόμουν! 
Τεσπα, σημασία έχει οτι ολα πήγαν οκ, κ αυτό ήταν μια μεγάλη ώθηση για την αυτοπεποιήθηση μου. Μεγάλη υπόθεση παιδιά. 

Τώρα θα κοιμάμαι για καμιά βδομάδα ώσπου να συνέλθω, και ας ήμουν όλη μέρα εκεί αραχτή. Νομίζω με το μυαλό μου οτι ξεθεώθηκα επειδή έφυγα απο την ήρεμη ρουτίνα μου. Τι να πείς... έχω θέμα! :P 

Τα φιλιά μου σε όλους xxx

----------


## Korina12

Μπράβο Soutsi!Χαίρομαι που τα κατάφερες.Σίγουρα ήταν μεγάλη ώθηση για την αυτοπεποίθηση σου και κοίτα να το εκμεταλλευτείς αυτό κάνοντας κι άλλα βήματα τώρα που είσαι στα πάνω σου! :)

----------


## aggelikoula89

σουτσι μπραβο που περασες καλα ειναι ενα βμα και αυτο.....μν σκας και εγω μολις κανω κατι εστω κι κατι μικρο νιωθω πως εχω κανει αγωνα δρομου....χαχχαχαα η τρελα δεν παει στα βουνα τελικα χαχααααχ

----------


## Blue9791

> Αγαπητο ΝεοΞεκινημα μπορει το "περιεχομενο να μην εχει καμμια σχεση με το θεμα !!!" διοτι ακριβως αυτος ειναι ο λογος υπαρξης του.
> Και εξηγουμαι. Το λημμα "Θέμα: Κρίσεις πανικού - καθημερινότητα - δουλειά " εχει δημιουργηθει απο την Blue9791 η οποια ειναι αρχηγος ενος παγκοσμιου δικτυου κατασκοπων οι οποιοι εχουν ως σκοπο να καταστρεψουν τον πλανητη ωστε να εκλειψει το ανθρωπινο ειδος. Ο λογος ειναι απλος. Αν εκλειψει το ανθρωπινο ειδος δεν θα υπαρχουν αρρωστιες ουτε σωματικες ουτε ψυχικες... Οποτε ολα τα προβληματα αυτοματως θα λυθουν...Για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω, γραφει καπου η Μπλου "Και θα παω και Μηκυνες για τουρισμο!" Προκειται για κωδικοποιημενο μηνυμα που μονο εμεις οι μυιμενοι στο παγκοσμιο σχεδιο καταστροφης του κοσμου μπορουμε να το καταλαβουμε. Στην ουσια μας ενημερωνει οτι θα παει σε ενα μερος που δεν εχει σκυλια (μη - κυνες , κυν στα αρχαια ειναι ο σκυλος) και θα τοποθετησει μια βομβα. Θα μπορουσα να σου γραψω και αλλα πολλα αλλα ας παρω καλυτερα τηλεφωνο την ψυχιατρο μου:rolleyes::p
> Ευχαριστω
> Το ονομα " ti einai touto pali " ειναι ψευτικο το κανονικο μου ειναι joker απο τον batman


Τα'σπασες παλι λεμε!!!!
Καλως σας βρηκα!
Το απογευμα θα σας πω αναλυτικα πως περασα.
Καρφωνομαστε ομως παλικαρι!

----------


## elena60

> Τα'σπασες παλι λεμε!!!!
> Καλως σας βρηκα!
> Το απογευμα θα σας πω αναλυτικα πως περασα.
> Καρφωνομαστε ομως παλικαρι!


Καλησπερα παιδια! Τι κανετε?? Σημερα ξεκινησα cymbalta 30mg μια φορα τη μερα..δεν ξεφυγα απο τα χαπια,οπως το περιμενα.Μου το εδωσε νευρολογος και μου το παρουσιασε ως κατι πολυ αθωο και ελαυφρυ. τι ξερετε γιαυτο το φαρμακο??οι παρενεργειες που γραφει ειναι απειρες και με τρομαξαν ,ομως ολες αυτες τις ειχα μεχρι τωρα χωρις να παιρνω φαρμακα...μπορει να τις εντεινει?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Καλησπερα παιδια! Τι κανετε?? Σημερα ξεκινησα cymbalta 30mg μια φορα τη μερα..δεν ξεφυγα απο τα χαπια,οπως το περιμενα.Μου το εδωσε νευρολογος και μου το παρουσιασε ως κατι πολυ αθωο και ελαυφρυ. τι ξερετε γιαυτο το φαρμακο??οι παρενεργειες που γραφει ειναι απειρες και με τρομαξαν ,ομως ολες αυτες τις ειχα μεχρι τωρα χωρις να παιρνω φαρμακα...μπορει να τις εντεινει?


Δεν το γνωριζω το φαρμακο, αντικαταθλιπτικο ειναι? Μην επηρεαζεσαι απο τις παρενεργειες, δν ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο. Στενη συνεργασια με το γιατρο κ οτιδηποτε παρατηρεις τον ενημερωνεις, οκ?
Επισης για να μν ανοιγω κ αλλο ποστ θελω να πω στον "ti einai touto pali" οτι τα εσπασε με τον james bond!! Να σαι καλα ευτυχως δν θα δω την επομενη ταινια του ιουιουιου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:o

----------


## elena60

> Δεν το γνωριζω το φαρμακο, αντικαταθλιπτικο ειναι? Μην επηρεαζεσαι απο τις παρενεργειες, δν ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο. Στενη συνεργασια με το γιατρο κ οτιδηποτε παρατηρεις τον ενημερωνεις, οκ?
> Επισης για να μν ανοιγω κ αλλο ποστ θελω να πω στον "ti einai touto pali" οτι τα εσπασε με τον james bond!! Να σαι καλα ευτυχως δν θα δω την επομενη ταινια του ιουιουιου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:o


lacrymosa ναι αντικαταθλιπτικο..και ο Θεος βοηθος!αυτο που εχεις κατω απο τα ποστς σου ,το "οταν πεθανω....την εζησα εδω" ειναι υπεροχο!! Θα το κανω τατουαζ!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> lacrymosa ναι αντικαταθλιπτικο..και ο Θεος βοηθος!αυτο που εχεις κατω απο τα ποστς σου ,το "οταν πεθανω....την εζησα εδω" ειναι υπεροχο!! Θα το κανω τατουαζ!!


Σε ευχαριστω να σαι καλα κ ενα αλλο παιδι απο δω μ ειπε οτι τ αρεσε! Δν φανταζεσαι ποσο με εκφραζει............

----------


## elena60

> Σε ευχαριστω να σαι καλα κ ενα αλλο παιδι απο δω μ ειπε οτι τ αρεσε! Δν φανταζεσαι ποσο με εκφραζει............


και μενα πολυ!!!!!!! αν μπορουσα να περιγραψω την κολαση θα ηταν ετσι..

----------


## Soutsi

> Σημερα ξεκινησα cymbalta 30mg μια φορα τη μερα..δεν ξεφυγα απο τα χαπια,οπως το περιμενα.Μου το εδωσε νευρολογος και μου το παρουσιασε ως κατι πολυ αθωο και ελαυφρυ. τι ξερετε γιαυτο το φαρμακο??οι παρενεργειες που γραφει ειναι απειρες και με τρομαξαν ,ομως ολες αυτες τις ειχα μεχρι τωρα χωρις να παιρνω φαρμακα...μπορει να τις εντεινει?



Δεν το ξέρω Έλενα να σου πω ... αν ρωτάς εμένα επειδή την πάτησα πηγαίνοντας σε νευρολόγους, αν έχεις την δυνατότητα πήγαινε σε ψυχίατρους, αυτοί είναι οι καταλληλότεροι για αυτές τις παθήσεις,οι νευρολόγοι μου χαν δώσει αγωγή που δεν την είχα ξανακούσει με αποτέλεσμα να υποτροπιάσω. Τονίζω το οτι δεν γνωρίζω το φάρμακο δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι καλό, απλά γνώμη μου είναι πας σε ψυχίατρο οι οποίοι έχουν ειδικευμένη γνώση στο αντικείμενο αυτό των κρίσεων πανικού, της κατάθλιψης κλπ κλπ. Στο παρελθόν η ψυχιατρική ήταν μια, αλλά κάποια στιγμή χωρίστικε κ έτσι δημιουργήθηκε ο κλάδος της νευρολογίας κ της ψυχιατρικής. 
Οσο για τις παρενέργειες μην μασάς ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά αναφέρουν ενα κάρο παρενέργειες, απλά τις γράφουν για να ναι καλυμένοι νομικά μην τους πατήσει κάποιος καμιά μήνυση. Μπορεί να σου παρπυσιαστεί κάτι αλλά είναι σπάνιο. 
Μια φορά στο παρελθόν είχα πάρει μια αγωγή δεν θυμάμαι πως το λέγαν το τρισκατάρατο, αρκετά γνωστό φάρμακο και καλό, μου χε κάνει δουλειά, αλλά βλακεία αυτή με σόκαρε. Πως? Εμφάνησα γαλακτόρεια... Τι είναι αυτό? ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΑ ΓΑΛΑ!!! (lol...) Αλλά οκ, στμάτησα το χάπι κ ολα καλά κ ανθηρά. 

Κοίτα για κανένα ψυχίατρο, στο λεω κ πάλι.

----------


## elena60

> Δεν το ξέρω Έλενα να σου πω ... αν ρωτάς εμένα επειδή την πάτησα πηγαίνοντας σε νευρολόγους, αν έχεις την δυνατότητα πήγαινε σε ψυχίατρους, αυτοί είναι οι καταλληλότεροι για αυτές τις παθήσεις,οι νευρολόγοι μου χαν δώσει αγωγή που δεν την είχα ξανακούσει με αποτέλεσμα να υποτροπιάσω. Τονίζω το οτι δεν γνωρίζω το φάρμακο δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι καλό, απλά γνώμη μου είναι πας σε ψυχίατρο οι οποίοι έχουν ειδικευμένη γνώση στο αντικείμενο αυτό των κρίσεων πανικού, της κατάθλιψης κλπ κλπ. Στο παρελθόν η ψυχιατρική ήταν μια, αλλά κάποια στιγμή χωρίστικε κ έτσι δημιουργήθηκε ο κλάδος της νευρολογίας κ της ψυχιατρικής. 
> Οσο για τις παρενέργειες μην μασάς ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά αναφέρουν ενα κάρο παρενέργειες, απλά τις γράφουν για να ναι καλυμένοι νομικά μην τους πατήσει κάποιος καμιά μήνυση. Μπορεί να σου παρπυσιαστεί κάτι αλλά είναι σπάνιο. 
> Μια φορά στο παρελθόν είχα πάρει μια αγωγή δεν θυμάμαι πως το λέγαν το τρισκατάρατο, αρκετά γνωστό φάρμακο και καλό, μου χε κάνει δουλειά, αλλά βλακεία αυτή με σόκαρε. Πως? Εμφάνησα γαλακτόρεια... Τι είναι αυτό? ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΑ ΓΑΛΑ!!! (lol...) Αλλά οκ, στμάτησα το χάπι κ ολα καλά κ ανθηρά. 
> 
> Κοίτα για κανένα ψυχίατρο, στο λεω κ πάλι.


κατεβασες γαλα??ιου! οντως σοκαριστικο...οι ψυχιατροι μου εδωσαν χαναχ...αυτο που μου εδωσε αυτη μου φαινεται πιο νορμαλ,αφου δεν ειναι εθιστικο και δεν ειναι δυνατο..τωρα τι να πω. ψυχιατρο δεν βρισκω τετοιο μηνα ουτε για δειγμα γιατι κανουν διακοπες και αυτος που ειναι στο νησι μου και αυτος που ειχα οταν σπουδαζα στην κοζανη και ξερει το ιστορικο μου. τι να πεις...η κατασταση ειναι τραγικη.παντως αυτη μου ακουστηκε πολυ σιγουρη γιαυτο που μου δωσε.και ξερει οτι αν δεν παει κατι καλα,δεν θα τη γλιτωσει απο μενα!!

----------


## Korina12

> Καλησπερα παιδια! Τι κανετε?? Σημερα ξεκινησα cymbalta 30mg μια φορα τη μερα..δεν ξεφυγα απο τα χαπια,οπως το περιμενα.Μου το εδωσε νευρολογος και μου το παρουσιασε ως κατι πολυ αθωο και ελαυφρυ. τι ξερετε γιαυτο το φαρμακο??οι παρενεργειες που γραφει ειναι απειρες και με τρομαξαν ,ομως ολες αυτες τις ειχα μεχρι τωρα χωρις να παιρνω φαρμακα...μπορει να τις εντεινει?


Δεν το έχω πάρει αυτό το φάρμακο αλλά ξέρω από τον γιατρό μου ότι το δίνει συχνά και το θεωρεί καλό φάρμακο.Το δικό μου φάρμακο έχει ένα χαρτί ολόκληρο σεντόνι γεμάτο παρενέργειες.Αλλά δεν έπαθα τίποτα φοβερό.Ενώ με άλλο που υποτίθεται ήταν πολύ ελαφρύ έγινα χάλια.Οπότε μην τα κοιτάς αυτά.Παρακάλα να σου ταιριάξει το χάπι.Κι αν όχι οκ δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου,υπάρχουν κι άλλα.

----------


## Blue9791

Λατρεμενοι μου χαιρετω!
Επειδη εχω μπουγαδες και διαφορα τετοια καθαριστικα, θα σας ενημερωσω για τις περιεργες διακοπες μου και απο αυριο ασχολουμαι με εναν εναν ξεχωριστα (κυριως με το γαλα της Soutsi - τι αλλο θα ακουσω απο παρνεργειες δλδ ελεος με εκανες και εκανα το πιπι μου απο το γελιο!).
Πηγα 4 μερες στην εξωτικη και μαγευτικη Σαλαμινα με φοβερη παρεα και τα περασαμε θαυμα!
Εκτος απο μενα και τη λατρεια ολες οι αλλες μας εσερναν καθε βραδυ σε διαφορετικο μολο για να ψαρεψουν.
Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να κοιμομαστε καθε πρωι στις 5 μες στη ταλαιπωρια και οι ψαραδες δεν ειχαν πιασει ουτε λεπι.
Μπανακια, χαβαλες, τα γνωστα.
Πηγαμε και ενα γκραντε πανηγυρι που εκανε ο συλλογος της περιοχης... Υπερπαραγωγη!
Με ζωντανη ορχηστρα, τραγουδιαρα, τραγουδιαρη και οριενταλ παρακαλω!
Το σκηνικο συνοδευε το γνωστο σουβλακι - κεμπαπ - μπυρες. Φανταστικα!
Δευτερα κινησαμε με τη λατρεια για καμπινγκ. Ειχα βρει ενα στο ιντερνετ στην Επιδαυρο υπεροχο! Με ωραια παραλια, πισινες, ωραιους χωρους, ολα κομπλε.
Φτανουμε.
Εκει καταλαβα την πραγματικη χρησμοτητα του photoshop.
Καμια σχεση με τα παραπανω.
Ενα οικοπεδο λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο τα συνηθισμενα, ενα τυπου εστιατοριο, μια γουρνα που θα γινει πισινα αλλα οταν μεγαλωσει, και η παραλια εκτος καμπινγκ στα 100 μετρα, τιγκα στην ομπρελοξαπολωστρα.
Λεω στον τζε που ειχε το μαγαζι ολο ευγενεια "θα μας δειξετε σε ποιους χωρους μπορουμε να στησουμε τη σκηνη;" και μου λεει με μια κινηση του χεριου που εδειχνε καπου πολυ γενικα και αοριστα "εκει...".
Υπομονη λεω και ρωταω "μπορω να αφησω το αυτοκινητο εδω να παμε να δουμε την παραλια;" μου λεει "οχι".
Παιρνω τη λατρεια παραμασχαλα και φευγουμε τρεχοντας απο το βασιλειο της αγενειας.
Θυμηθηκα οτι ειχα κανει καμπινγκ πριν 5 χρονια καπου στο Ναυπλιο.
Παιρνουμε το δρομι για Ναυπλιο.
Ρωταμε για το Ζαριτσι, κανεις δεν το ειχε ακουσει καν.
Παιρνουμε φιλους και γνωστους να ρωτησουν το google και τελικα ηταν λιγο πιο εξω απο το Ναυπλιο. 50 χιλιομετρα.
Ανεβηκαμε βουνα, κατεβηκαμε βουνα, φτασαμε στο πουθενα και καπου εκει το βρηκαμεεεεεεεε.
Η λατρεια ειχε βαλει να παιζει το "θα σου γκρινιαζω σε ολη τη διαδρομη που μια φορα σε αφησα να οργανωσεις κατι και γυρναμε σαν τους νομαδες!" στο repeat.
Οταν φτασαμε ομως την καταπιε τη γλωσσα της γιατι ηταν ο παραδεισος ο ιδιος.
Στησαμε, ολα ωραια και καλα, πηγαμε για μπανακι, ολα σουπερ!
Το βραδυ επρεπε και να κοιμηθουμε.
Οδηγια για wanna be campers :ΠΟΤΕ δεν παμε καμπινγκ χωρις στρωμα και χωρις μαξιλαρια!!!
Εμεις την ειχαμε δει νιατα και το σνομπαραμε.
Το αποτελεσμα ηταν το πρωι να κανουμε κανενα 2ωρο μεχρι να ισιωσουμε.
Με βαρεια καρδια, το απογευμα μαζεψαμε και φυγαμε με ορκο βαρυ να ξαναρθουμε του χρονου με στρωμα!
Στην επιστροφη περασαμε μια βολτα απο Μυκηνες, οχι για να βαλω βομβα, αλλα για τουρισμο.
Φτασαμε Αθηνα, πηγαμε σε ενα ξενοδοχειο, βγηκαμε για φαγητο το βραδυ, τελεια ολα!
Την επομενη πηγαμε στο μουσειο της Ακροπολης, δεν ειχα ξαναπαει και ομολογω πως ενθουσιαστηκα!
Το μεσημερι για μπανακι και σε αλλο ξενοδοχειο παραλιακο αυτη τη φορα!
Ε, χθες γυρισαμε σπιτια μας.
Ο τουρισμος στην Αθηνα ειναι υπεροχος παντως!
Οσο για το πως ημουνα ολη αυτη την εβδομαδα.
Μια χαρα.
Το βραδυ στο καμπινγκ ομως εφαγα λιγο μια φρικη. Δεν ηταν πανικος ακριβως αλλα ενα "κατι δεν παει καλα". Παρα το ονειρικο περιβαλλον πραγματικα, με αγχωσε το οτι ημασταν κυριολεκτικα στη μεση του πουθενα. Σηκωθηκα και περπατησα λιγο, εκανα κι ενα τσιγαρο και συνηλθα.
Την επομενη μερα παλι ειχα ψηγματα αγχους ή μαλλον περιμενα οτι κατι θα μου συμβει αλλα δεν αφησε ολη αυτη η ομορφια να μου συμβει τιποτα :)
Αλλα καλυτερα με πανικους εκει παρα καλα στην Αθηνα.
Και οπως και να εχει ακομα και αν μεναμε ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν θα κρατουσε αυτη η αναστατωση πολυ.
Αυτα μωρα μου! Καλως σας βρηκα και καλο υπολοιπο καλοκαιριου να εχουμε :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

γεια σου ρε μπλου ειμαι αρκετα καλα (παιρνω τα χαπακια μου κανονικα ) προχθες πηγα στον δευτερο ψυχιατρο μου στο εξωτερικο μου προσθεσε το sanval (stilnox στην ελλαδα) και αρχισα να κοιμαμαι καλυτερα μετα απο 3 χρονια. Μακαρι να στρωσει ο υπνος μου γιατι ειναι βασικο , τα ξερεις εσυ εχεις παρει "μαστερ" στο ψαξιμο για τους πανικους και τις καταθλιψεις:o

----------


## betelgeuse

> Ενα οικοπεδο λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο τα συνηθισμενα, ενα τυπου εστιατοριο, μια γουρνα που θα γινει πισινα αλλα οταν μεγαλωσει, και η παραλια εκτος καμπινγκ στα 100 μετρα, τιγκα στην ομπρελοξαπολωστρα.
> 
> 
> Οδηγια για wanna be campers :ΠΟΤΕ δεν παμε καμπινγκ χωρις στρωμα και χωρις μαξιλαρια!!!


blue αυτα ειναι πολυτελειες . Ο δικος μου με τρεχει σε free camping που κανουν αναπαραστασεις της ζωη των βικινγκσ χωρις ρευμα με σκηνες που φτιαχνουμε μονοι απο καραβοπανο , χωρις ρευμα χωρις ιντερνετ χωρις μαγαζια . Απογορευονται και τα φαγητα που δεν υπαρχαν στον Μεσαιωνα κλπ κλπ . Α επισης εκει υπαρχει μονο κρυο ντους και η θαλασσα δεν ειναι η Μεσογειος , αλλα η Βορεια Θαλασσα . Μολις λιγα χιλιομετρα απο τον Αρκτικο κυκλο . 
Μιλαμε για την απολυτη φρικη ...

----------


## Blue9791

> blue αυτα ειναι πολυτελειες . Ο δικος μου με τρεχει σε free camping που κανουν αναπαραστασεις της ζωη των βικινγκσ χωρις ρευμα με σκηνες που φτιαχνουμε μονοι απο καραβοπανο , χωρις ρευμα χωρις ιντερνετ χωρις μαγαζια . Απογορευονται και τα φαγητα που δεν υπαρχαν στον Μεσαιωνα κλπ κλπ . Α επισης εκει υπαρχει μονο κρυο ντους και η θαλασσα δεν ειναι η Μεσογειος , αλλα η Βορεια Θαλασσα . Μολις λιγα χιλιομετρα απο τον Αρκτικο κυκλο . 
> Μιλαμε για την απολυτη φρικη ...


Φρικίασα απόλυτα!
Και γιατι πας και το περνας αυτο το πράμα καλο μου;;;

----------


## Soutsi

> blue αυτα ειναι πολυτελειες . Ο δικος μου με τρεχει σε free camping που κανουν αναπαραστασεις της ζωη των βικινγκσ χωρις ρευμα με σκηνες που φτιαχνουμε μονοι απο καραβοπανο , χωρις ρευμα χωρις ιντερνετ χωρις μαγαζια . Απογορευονται και τα φαγητα που δεν υπαρχαν στον Μεσαιωνα κλπ κλπ . Α επισης εκει υπαρχει μονο κρυο ντους και η θαλασσα δεν ειναι η Μεσογειος , αλλα η Βορεια Θαλασσα . Μολις λιγα χιλιομετρα απο τον Αρκτικο κυκλο . 
> Μιλαμε για την απολυτη φρικη ...


Αϊ στο καλό! Αυτό το χα δει σε σειρά στην τιβι κ μέχρι εκεί, δεν πίστευα οτι το κάνουν κ πράξη :O τρελοκομείο ο δικός σου ε? πσσσσ...Μια χαρά είναι, γουστάρει κ το κάνει. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι για να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να το θέλεις, να είσαι συνειδητοποιημένος, κ δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη χαρά απο το να ξέρεις τι θέλεις σε αυτήν τη ζωή.
Μακάρι να ξερα κ εγώ τι ήθελα, ίσως να το διεκδικούσα κιόλας. Μεγάλο βάσανο αυτό. Συγνώμη που δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με τα νέα σας, (κουρτσάραμ blue για σένα το λέω) αλλά μόλις ξύπνησα έχω τρομερό πονοκέφαλο απο χθές το βράδι κ είμαι με 4 ώρες ύπνο. Ναι χθές είχαμε μια μεγάλη συναυλία στο χωριό κ βοηθούσα κλασσικά τα παιδιά του πολιτιστικού συλλόγου, με αποτέλεσμα να χωθώ μέσα στο μπάρ κ να μην σηκώσω κεφάλι μέχρι τη μια περίπου. Αχ ωραία ήταν. Αλλά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι είχε κ μερικούς καλούς λόγους για δίαιτα που με καλοκοίταζαν αλλά εγώ το ζώον δεν το χω το φλέρτ το πιο άμεσο, είμαι κ ντροπαλό σε αυτά παρόλλο που έδειχνα εκδηλωτική γενικότερα (κοινώς κάνω μλκίες δημοσίως πολλές φορές - μου βγαίνει αβίαστα- #κανέιςδενείναι τέλειος)

_curently listening_: http://youtu.be/GAR0WkIQ6mg

Κατά ενα περίεργο τρόπο χθές ένιωθα εκτός απο χτυπήματα στα πόδια απο τις ολοήμερες προετοιμασίες, έρωτα. Αχ δεν ξέρω τι κ πώς αλλά έτσι, κ μάλιστα υπήρχε ενα γενοκότερο τέτοιο mood. Κλειστά τα φώτα, διάκοσμος με ρεσώ στα τραπέζια στα δέντρα κ ωραίες μουσικές... Μπα ολη την ημέρα ήμουν έτσι. Ρε σεις που παω κ μπλέκω... Χθες το βράδυ λίγο πρίν φύγω ενα παιδί κολλητός απο την ξαδέρφη μου κ το παιδί βοηθάει οποτε του το ζητάμε, ερχόμενος απο θεσ/κη μου πε κάτι δικά του που δεν τα ξερα γιατί έχουμε ενα γειά, καλώςήρθες κλπ, αξιαγάπητος όμως (και gay). Και με αγγάλιασε σε μια φάση, ρε σειες πόσο καιρό είχε να με αγγαλίασει κάποιος, είναι πολλές οι φορές που νομίω οτι η αγγαλιά συμβαίνει μόνο στις ταινίες. Το απόλαυσα. Άνετα του καθόμουν (lol....μην παρεξηγείτε μιλάω direct κ δεν εχω μυαλό τώρα για να τα φιλτγράρω). Πρίνρ φύγω τον αποχαιρέτησα ενώ χόρευε σε κύκλο στην πίστα, στα βιαστικά. Αγχωτική μέχρι κ εκεί ρε φούστη μ. Μου αρέσουn oi gay άντρες ! :D Στην περίπτωση τους σπάνια να βρείς τόσο καλόψυχο παιδί, οι περισσότεροι -ι m sorry to say this- είναι απορροφημένοι με τον εαυτό τους, ναρκισσισμός στο φούλ. 
Υπάρχει κ ενα δεύτερο θέμα το οποίο όμως είναι σοβαρό κ δεν μπορώ τώρα να το ααναλύσω, μετά βίας πληκτ
ρολογώ. Ακόμη δεν επήλθε η επίρρεια του καφέ. Μπα οχι θα κάνω μια νύξη, άλλωστε το τσιγάρο είναι ακόμη απολαυστιικό κ ο καφές δεν τελείωσε. 
Ρε συ blue-απευθύνομαι σε σενα μιας κ βρίσκεσαι σε gay σχέση όντας gay-πότε κατάλαβες οτι είσαι gay? Στερεοτυπική ερώτηση αλλά έπρεπε να ρωτήσω. Έχω αμφιβολίες για μένα. Βρε μπας κ είμαι bi? Με φοβάμαι... _ίσως αυτός να ναι ο λόγος των πανικών μου._
Απο την άλλη, ίσως απλά είμαι σε α@αμία τον τελευταίο 1.5 χρόνο, αλλά μπα, απο μικρή κάνω τέτοιες σκέψεις αλλά υποθέτω οτι είναι νορμάλ στα πλαίσια του οτι πιστεύω οτι ο έρωτας βρίσκεται παντού, ακόμη κ σε ενα ρούχο, ειλικρινά. Βέβαια ποτέ δεν κάνω κάτι για αυτό, είμαι άτυχη στον έρωτα γενικά. Ενω είμαι εξωστρεφής σε οτιδήποτε άλλο, στα ερωτικά είμαι τούβλο. Είχα ελάχιστες σχέσεις. Πάντα φοβόμουν για το τι θα πει ο κόσμος, ακόμη κ όταν έφυγα για μεγάλο διάστημα κ έμενα μόνη μου όταν ήμου φοιτήτρια. Τα κατάλοιπα της κλειστής κοινωνίας που μεγάλωσα με καταδιώκουν παντού. Τεσπα, μεγάλη κουβέντα μην την πιάσουμε τώρα...
Είναι κ που το τελευταίο διάστημα, κάνω μια παρέα με μια κοπέλα που πρόσφατα άνοιξε ενα γραφείο στο χωριό, κ όποτε έρχεται με παίρνει τηλ κ πίνουμε καμιά μπυρίτσα στο χωριό φυσικά, δεν πάω πουθενά αλλού κ το ξέρει. Της ανοίχτηκα για το θέμα μου πολύ φυσικά σε κάποια άσχετη στιγμή, ενα βράδυ που χε έρθει σε κάποιες π΄ροβες που κάναμε με τον Σύλλογο. Μου πε οτι πέρασε κ αυτή κάτι παρόμοιο σε μια δύσκολη φάση της ζωής της αλλα τώρα ολα οκ. Τα έχει ολα, ομορφιά, νοημοσύνη, ικανότητες, καριέρα, κ όπου πάμε με έχουν ζαλίσει να τους την προξενέψω. Μου έχει ανοιχτεί κ αυτή, νιώθω να μου χει εμπιστοσύνη, παρόλλο που την ξέρω ενα δίμηνο το πολύ. Ρε σεις, νιώθω ενα περίεργο φλέρτ μαζί της. Πόσο ιδέα μου να ναι? Απο την άλλη έχει τέτοιο στύλ γενικότερα, ξέρει πως να γίνει γοητευτική κ θελκτική γενικότερα κ το αξιοποιεί στο έπακρον με ενα πολύ φυσικό κ αξιοπρεπή τρόπο. Εγώ απο την άλλη είμαι κούλ απέναντι της, είμαι όπως είμαι κ σε μια άλλη συναστροφή μου, με την διαφορά οτι πολλές φορές καίγομαι ρωτήσω πράγματα για αυτήν αλλά είμαι πιο συγκρατημένη κ πάντα υπάρχει κάτι ενδιαφέρον να συζητήσουμε. Είμαι παρλαπίπω κ αν πιάσω κουβέντα με φιλοσοφικά θέματα κλπ κλπ ο άλλος κάθεται πάντα παραπάνω στον καφέ. Σαν να πλάτιασα... Σαν να μαι πολύ εγωίστρια με το υπερμεγέθες σημερινό πόστ ε? Πφφφ, σκατά. Ρε συ blue, πως...εε... τα καταλαβαίνεις ολα αυτά ? Εν τω μεταξύ έχω κολλήτή φίλη gay αλλά με αυτήν άκρη δεν βγάζω, έχει ακόρεστη κ μπερδεμένη φύση σε πολλούς τομείς. Θα σκάσω, έχει μέρες που σκέφτομαι αυτήν την γνωστή μου που σας είπα πιοπάνω. Ναι ρε την σκέφτομαι ερωτικά. Αυτό συμβαίνει σε πολλά κορίτσια? Σιγά μην ρωτήσω τις φίλες μου αυτό το πράγμα,δεν παίζει, θα με κοιτούσαν καραλοξά. Να λείπει. Εδώ όμωςείμαστε ανώνυμα καλή ώρα, οπότε να μια καλή ευκαιρία. Ρε σεις κορτσούδια σας συμβάινει αυτό? ειλικρινά μιλήστε μου pls

----------


## Blue9791

> Ρε συ blue, πως...εε... τα καταλαβαίνεις ολα αυτά ?


Θεματα ανοιξαμε. Θα προσπαθησω να μην σε ζαλισω με το φιλοσοφικον και το θεωρητικον του θεματος αν και ισως να ειναι σκοπιμο. Γενικως η πραξη ειναι προτιμοτερη απο την θεωρια ομως και πραξη εννοω προσωπικες πραγματικες εμπειριες.
Εγω πχ οταν ημουν 12 πρωτοενιωσα ελξη για μια κοπελα την οποια ομως δεν αναγνωρισα ως ερωτικη.
Στα 15 μου διαβασα ενα ρεπορταζ και συνεντευξεις ομοφυλοφιλων γυναικων και ειδα το φως!
Καταλαβα τα παντα. Ταυτιστηκα και ηρεμησα. Ημουν ερωτευμενη με ενα αγορι τοτε αλλα με ενα συναισθημα κουτσο. Κατι ελλειπε. Και προφανως δεν ελλειπε απο αυτον.
Τρομαξα μονο οταν το ειπα στην κολλητη μου (εως και σημερα κολλητη μου) η οποια μου ειπε οτι νταξ φαση ειναι θα σου περασει. Εκει καταλαβα οτι το δικο μου ξεμπερδεμα θα μπερδευε αλλους και μαζευτηκα. Μαζευτηκα ως προς την "ανακοινωση" της ταυτοτητας μου.
Αργοτερα, ακομα πιο σιγουρη, ερωτευμενη με κοπελα (η ιδια δεν ειχε ιδεα) ειπα σε 2 φιλους οτι αυτο ειναι και τελος και η αποδοχη ηταν σχεδον φυσικη (και η κολλητη μεσα).
Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου ιστορια. 
Υπαρχουν και αλλες εκδοχες.
Η λατρεια πχ μεχρι τα 19 της εκανε σχεσεις με αγορια και αν της ειχε περασει ποτε απο το μυαλο κατι αλλο ηταν απλα στα πλαισια του πειραματισμου. Δεν της εκανε εντυπωση και δεν την προβληματισε γιατι ειναι πιο ελευθερο πνευμα απο τον μεσο ορο. Η λογικη ηταν "αν κατσει, γιατι οχι" αλλα μεχρι εκει.
Στα 19 ερωτευτηκε μια κοπελα. Εκτοτε οι σχεσεις της ηταν μονο με γυναικες. Βεβαια δεν αυτοχαρακτηριζεται ως λεσβια γιατι οπως εκεινη υποστηριζει, οι ταμπελες σε περιοριζουν και η ανθρωπινη σεξουαλικοτητα δεν περιοριζεται. Διαφωνω και θεωρω οτι την τρομαζει η λεξη "λεσβια" και οτι ναι μεν δεν πρεπει να ετικεταρουμε τα παντα αλλα καποιες φορες τα πραγματα πρεπει να λεγονται με το ονομα τους και εκει ειναι που μπορουμε να "μαλωνουμε" ωρες. Τελος παντων, ενδοοικογενειακη λεπτομερεια αυτη.
Η αλλη κολλητη μου απο την αλλη, πιο καθυστερημενη, καταλαβε οτι της αρεσουν οι γυναικες στα 26 της. Μεχρι τοτε, εκτος απο εφηβικα φλερτ δεν ειχε σχεσεις ουτε με γυναικες ουτε με αντρες. Αυτο ειναι κακο γιατι ολα πρεπει να γινονται στην ωρα τους και εκεινη ζει την εφηβεια της τωρα. Βεβαια οποτε θελει τη ζει κανεις την εφηβεια του αλλα τα λαθη που κανεις μετα τα 30 ειναι οδυνηροτερα απο τα λαθη των 20.
Και βεβαια εξαρταται απο το τι ζητα καθενας απο τη ζωη του. Εγω παντα κυνηγουσα σταθερες σχεσεις και το πηδημα δεξια και αριστερα δεν με καλυψε ποτε. Εκεινη θελει να πεταξει απο καναρα σε καναρα μεχρι να χτισει φωλια. Η ενσταση μου ειναι στο οτι αλλιως διαχειριζεσαι την απωλεια στα 20 σου (που ειναι και στα τετοια σου και παμε γι'αλλα) και αλλιως στα 30 σου που παρ'ολο που ξερεις σε τι περιπετεια μπαινεις γιατι την αποζητας, θελεις περισσοτερο χρονο να γλειφεις τις πληγες σου.
Τρεις πραγματικες ιστοριες χωρις θεωρια. 
Και μια πολυ προσωπικη μου γνωμη. Αν υπαρχει μεσα σου, θα βρει τροπο να βγει και οταν γινει θα το καταλαβεις πολυ καλα.
Δεν θελω να φανει οτι "προωθω" καποιου ειδους σεξουαλικοτητα. Σε καμια περιπτωση. Απλα επειδη ολα μα ολα περνουν απο το κρεββατι μας, χαλαρωσε, μην κολλας σε ταμπελες που ενδεχομενως σε τρομαζουν, ξεχνα καθε ορολογια ρε παιδι μου και αστο να σε παει οπου και για οσο. Μην κανεις πισω αλλα και μην πας να την πεσεις στην κοπελα που λες οτι υπαρχει φλερτ. Γενικως μην βιασεις τιποτα. Αν αφεθεις τα πραγματα θα ειναι πιο ξεκαθαρα.

----------


## betelgeuse

Soutsi πιστευει πως αν ησουν ομοφυλοφιλη θα το καταλαβαινες απο μικρη ηλικια. 
Ερωτευεσαι αντρες ή γυναικες? φαντασιωσεις πχ με το ιδιο φυλο εχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι χωρις αυτο να φανερωνει κατι.
Εγω εχω παει με γυναικα αλλα ποτε δεν αναρωτηθηκα αν ειμαι λεσβια , ουτε ποτε μπορουσα να φανταστω τον εαυτο μου σε σχεση με γυναικα .
Εσυ μπορεις να σε φανταστεις σε σχεση με γυναικα?

----------


## Soutsi

Δεν ξέρω...(βαθειά εισπνοή εκπνοή). Ελκύομαι υποθέτω κ απο τα 2 φύλλα. Βασικά ερωτεύομαι αθρώπους. Δεν μου υπόδειξε κανείς τπτ, κ ούτε προσυλητίστικα απο κάπου. Μπορώ να ερωτευτώ κ τα 2 φύλλα υποθέτω...το υποθέτω κολλάει στο οτι δεν μπορώ να προσμετρήσω το μέγεθος του έρωτα, π.χ αυτό το συναίσθημα είναι 2 κιλά κ το άλλο 3. Betelgeuse μου ναι αδιανόητο να φανταστώ το εαυτό μου σε σχέση με το ίδιο φύλλο , ίσως γαιτί έχω πολύ στερεοτυπική εικόνα για τις σχέσεις. Δεν θα άντεχα την δημόσια κατάκριση, οχι δεν θα την άντεχα. 
Να σας πω, οτι το θέμα αυτό πιστέυω πως είναι Η ΚΥΡΙΑ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΜΟΥ. Μίλησα με τον ψυχαναλυτή μου, κ μου εναποθέτει το πρόβλημα όπως σας έχω γράψει παλαιότερα στο σέξ εν γένει, είναι φρουδικός κ το καταλαβαίνω. Τν ρώτησα κιόλας, γιατρέ μήπως είμαι ... κάτι άλλο? Μου απάντησε αρνητικά, δείχνοντας οτι το θέμα εδράζεται κυρίως στην κακή διαχείρηση που έχω εγώ με το θέμα των σχέσεων κ του σέξ εν γένει, άσχετα αν αυτό αφορά άντρες, αλλά το θεωρεί υποθέτω λογική απόληξη. Και να επιμέινω θα μου πει, κοπέλα μου εδώ κολόνεις να φλερτάρεις με κάποιον του ίδιου φύλου που θεωρητικά σου αρέσει θα πας στα πιο δύσκολα? Δεν θα χει άδικο.
Επίσης πιστεύω οτι η κακή σχέση μου με το ανδρικό φύλλο οφείλεται κατά τα μέγιστα στον πατ'ερα μου. Εναν άνθρωπο αυταρχικό εγωιστή όσο δεν πάει ,brutal με κάθε ένοια κ ορισμό. Εξαιτίς του έχω πολλές φορές επιθετική στάση απέναντι στο ανδρικό φύλλο. Είμαι κ σαν ιδιοσυκρασία δυναμική προσωπικότητα κ ποτέ δεν έσκυψα το κεφάλι μπροστά του όπως έκαναν κάποια άλλα μέλη της οικογένειασ μου. Τεσπα δεν θα λύσω εδω τα του οίκου μου, απλά λέω οτι ολο αυτό με οδηγεί στο να βλέπω οτιδήποτε εκλεπτισμένο λεπτεπίλπτο ευγενικό κ σεμνό ως κα΄τι το απερίγρπτα όμορφο. Κάπου εδω υποθέτω οτι έρχεται κ η έλξη για το ίδιο φύλλο.
Ρε συ blue προς Θεού, νοήμονες άνθρωποι είμαστε δεν θα σε παρεξηγήσει κανένας περί προώθησης ορισμένης σεξουαλικότητας, ίσα ισα που είσαι πολύ προσεκτικά εκφρασμένη στα πόστ σου κ όπως βλέπουν όλοι απαντάς απο την δική σου οπτική σε μια απορία ενός συμπασχοντος μέλους... Τι εννοείς όμως οταν λές 


> Αν υπαρχει μεσα σου, θα βρει τροπο να βγει και οταν γινει θα το καταλαβεις πολυ καλα.


? Το γεγονός οτι όλο αυτό με κάνει να διερωτάμαι δεν είναι απο μόνο του αρκετό σαν έδειξη-απόδειξη? Υπήραν πολλές στιγμές στην ζωή μου που ήμουν πεπεισμένη οτι είμαι bi, πραγματικά. Φυσικά δεν έχω κάνει τπτ. Ολα αυτά ανήκουν στην σφαίρα του μυαλού μου. Ενα φεγγάρι, φοβόμουν μην στιγματιστώ στα μέρη μου απο την συναναστροφή με αυτήν την φίλη μου, για την οποία έμαθαν κ οι πέτρες οτι τις αρέσουνκ οι γυναίκες. Έτρεμα στην σκέψη. Αυτό το γ@μημένο κοινωνικό στίγμα γενικότερα, έχει αφήσει την ερωτική μου εξελίξη στο εφηβικό στάδιο. Έχω εμπειρίες αλλά με ελάχιστους κ νιώθω ανέκφραστη... 
Σκιρτάει η καρδιά μου αν δω κάτι όμορφο, ο,τι φύλο κ αν είναι αυτό, αλλά τώρα τελευταία υποθέτω περισσότερο με το ίδιο φύλλο. Και ναι περιλαμβάνει ολο το πακέτο με τις φαντασιώσεις, τα όνειρα τις σκέψεις κλπ κλπ.
Αλήθεια Betelgause γιατί πήγες με γυναίκα, το ήθελες απο πάντα, προέκυψε σαν πείραμα, πως έγινε? 
Δεν κολλάω εγώ στις ταμπέλες, οι άλλοι κολλάνε γιατί είναι πιο εύκολη η κατηγοριοποίηση σε μια κοινωνία. Το κάθε πράγμα να μπεί στην θέση του, κάπως έτσι η ταμπελα ξεκινά. Εμεις καλά τα λέμε εδω ανώνυμα κ χαλαρά, αλλά έξω τα πράγματα αλλάζουν, εκτος κ αν οι περισσότεροι είματσε μεγάλοι υποκριτές κ κότες. Φυσικά κ δεν πρόκειται να της την πέσω, δεν το αντέχω αυτό κ μόνο στην σκέψη...φαντάζεσαι να κάνω καμιά κίνηση να σοκαριστεί κ μετά να με βγάλει τούμπανο? οοοοοχι ποτές. Αν ποτέ το δοκίμαζα θα ταν στο εξωτερικο! (lol...:D) 
Μου την έχουν πέσει γυναίκες έμμεσα πάντα αρκετές φορές, μήπως γιατί βρίσκουν προσφορο έδαφος? βρε λές? τσου οχι, δεν δείχνω κάτι, ούτε στερεοτυπικά εμφανισιακά αλλά ούτε κ συμπεριφορικά. Ίσως αυτή να ναι η πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου που κάνω διάλογο με κάποιους για αυτό το θέμα! έχω ξαναμιλήσει με κάποιους στο παρελθόν αλλά πάντα με ενα ασαφές κ αέρινο περίβλημα γύρω απο εμένα. Κάπως νιώθω ανακουφισμένη...οκ οκ ξέρω πως ακούγεται αλλά το νιώθω αληθινά.

Εχω την αίσθηση οτι αν ποτέ αφεθώ στο θέμα του έρωτα θα μου φύγουν οι πανικοί. Ειλικρινά.. Πιστεύω οτι θα λυτρωθώ, οτι αυτό είναι το δισεπίλυτο θέμα μέσα μου. Όλα τα άγχη απο το περιβάλλον κ οι πιέσεις να παντρευτώ να βρώ γκόμενο να να να, μόλις τα εξοβελίσω κ με τις πράξεις μου τότε θα ηρεμήσω. Ίσως για αυτό ψάχνω απαντήσεις απο εσάς... φαντάζομαι κάτι είναι κ αυτό, τουλάχιστον αρχίζω κ το κουβεντιάζω, ποιός ξέρει ίσως να ναι για καλό.

----------


## Blue9791

Εννοω οτι η δυναμη της ελξης για καποιον ανθρωπο ειτε αντρας ειναι ειτε γυναικα ειναι τοσο δυνατη που θα κανει μπαμ καποια στιγμη και θα παρουσιαστει.
Ενδεχομενως να ειναι οχι δυνατοτερη αλλα γοητευτικοτερη η ελξη για το ιδιο φυλο ακριβως λογω του οτι δυστυχως ειναι ακομα ταμπου.
Μετα και το δευτερο κειμενακι σου και παντα βασισμενη στην δικη και μονο εμπειρια βλεπω το εξης:
Καταρχην εναν ανθρωπο καταπιεσμενο απο την οικογενεια, δεσποτικος πατερας, η προδιαγεγραμενη μοιρα "γαμος - παιδια", απο την κοινωνια η οποια ειναι μαλλον κλειστη και απο τον ιδιο του τον εαυτο. Δεν κανεις παρεα με τη φιλη λεσβια για να μην σε χαρακτηρισουν, δεν κανεις γενικα κινησεις προς κανενα φυλο.
Μην μπερδευεσαι με τον πατερα σου. Δεν ειναι μπουσουλας τα οικογενειακα προτυπα. Ο δικος μου μπαμπας ειναι φλουφλης και δεν εχω κανεναν φοβο για το αντρικο φυλο.
Ειχα σεξουαλικες σχεσεις με αντρες, απο περιεργεια μεν πολυ επιτυχημενες δε. Απλα δεν μπορω να φανταστω τον εαυτο μου σε σχεση με εναν αντρα.
Σε γενικες γραμμες ολες οι σχεσεις ιδιες ειναι. Δεν σημαινει δλδ οτι αν εχεις σχεση με μια γυναικα εχεις μεγαλυτερη κατανοηση και τρυφεροτητα (οπως θα ηταν αναμενομενο) απο οτι θα ειχες με εναν αντρα. Να σου πω τι αλλαζει; Εχεις εναν συντροφο με τον οποιον μπορεις να κανεις beaute μαζι, 2 φορες το μηνα εχετε και οι 2 τα νευρα σας λογω περιοδου, αν ταιριαζετε στο μεγεθος ανταλλαζετε ρουχα, αυτα. Αντικειμενικα δλδ αυτες ειναι οι διαφορες της σχεσης με μια γυναικα. Η τρυφεροτητα, το καλυτερο σεξ, το οτι δεν θα βλεπει ποδοσφαιρο και το οτι θα κανετε βραδιες ποιησης πινοντας κοκκινο κρασι υπο το φως των κεριων ειναι μυθος. Συμβαινει αλλα ειναι να σου κατσει αλλα και παλι δεν σημαινει οτι αυτα δεν μπορεις να τα εχεις με εναν αντρα.
Το μισο σου κειμενο αναφερεται στο γενικο κλιμα "αμαν τι θα πει ο κοσμος".
Κοιταξε πως εχουν τα πραγματα.
Ας παρουμε την περιπτωση οντως οι πανικοι σου οφειλονται στην μη αποδοχη της σεξουαλικοτητας σου. 
Σε ποιον κανεις κακο; Σε σενα. 'Η εχεις την εντυπωση πως η οικογενεια, η κοινωνια, το περιβαλλον σου κοπτωνται τοσο που χαιρονται που εχεις πανικους γιατι προσπαθεις να εισαι "φυσιολογικη"; Κανεις δεν νοιαζεται οσο νομιζεις.
Επισης, και διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος, μονη σου γεννηθηκες και μονη σου θα την κανεις απο δω οπως και ολοι μας. Που ειναι ο κοινονικοοικογενειακος συρφετος τοτε; Θα σου πω. Στην πρωτη περοπτωση ειναι στο "να σας ζησει" και στη δευτερη στο "ζωη σε σας". Επι της ουσιας δλδ πουθενα.
Αν και παλι δεν κανω λαθος τη ζωη σου τη ζεις μονη σου και οχι συνεταιρικα με καποιον αλλον. Αν εχεις κανει εταιρια ζωης, ξεκανε την.
Δεν σου λεω να βγαλεις ανακοινωσεις για οτι κανεις. Η διακριτικοτητα ειναι προσον. 
Και για να καταληξω τους πανικους σου ματια μου ακομα και αυτους μονη σου τους περνας.
Λυπηθηκα παρα πολυ οταν διαβασα οτι δεν θυμασαι πως ειναι να αγκαλιαζεις καποιον.
Γιατι απ'ολη τη μερα αυτο μενει. Μια αγκαλια. Οτι σκατα και να εχει γινει, η αγκαλια του ανθρωπου σου τα σβηνει ολα και αυτη ειναι που σε γεμιζει για να την παλεψεις.
Μην το στερησεις αλλο απο τον εαυτο σου αυτο το συναισθημα οπου και να το ψαξεις, οπου και να το βρεις, σε γυναικα, σε αντρα, οπουδηποτε.
Μαθε τι θες και πηγαινε παρτο. Αν δεν ξερεις, πειραματισου. Δεν αναφερομαι μονο στον πειραματισμο με μια γυναικα αλλα και με εναν αντρα.
Αντρας, γυναικα, τιποτα δεν μου λενε οι οροι αυτοι. Ψαξε την αγκαλια που σου αξιζει χωρις φοβο και χωρις παθος.
Τι σε κραταει στο να αφεθεις βρε παιδι μου;

----------


## predator

Ειχα διαβασει σε ενα βιβλιο,οτι οι κρισεις πανικου,ξεκινανε αυτοματα,δηλαδη σε αντιθεση με το αγχος που συνηθως ειναι προιον σκεψης,οι κρισεις πανικου ειναι αν μπορω να το πω αυτοματοποιημενες.Δηλαδη μια λανθασμενη αντιδραση φοβου,χωρις εμφανη λογο και αιτια.Βεβαια και με τη σκεψη μπορει καποιος να παθει κριση αγχους ή πανικου.Εγω προσωπικα,επειδη εχω ocd,αυτο που παθαινα ηταν να σκεφτομαι οτι θα αγχωθω,μετα ενιωθα το σφιξιμο στο στομαχι,οταν αγχονομουνα ενιωθα οτι θα χασω τον ελεγχο του αγχους και τελικα,καταφερνα να πανικοβαλω τον εαυτο μου.Δεν ξερω για εσας,τονιζω οτι δεν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου οπως πολλοι,με την εννοια να το παθαινεις σε ακυρες φασεις,απλα με βοηθαει η σκεψη.Δεν ξερω πως αλλα το νικησα εντελως,δεν το σκεφτομαι οσες φορες ενιωσα οτι θα με πιασει,απλα σκεφτηκα οτι δεν θα με πιασει και δεν με επιασε.

----------


## Soutsi

> .
> Ενδεχομενως να ειναι οχι δυνατοτερη αλλα γοητευτικοτερη η ελξη για το ιδιο φυλο ακριβως λογω του οτι δυστυχως ειναι ακομα ταμπου.


θα συμφωνήσω, ίσως κ να ισχύει. 




> Δεν κανεις παρεα με τη φιλη λεσβια για να μην σε χαρακτηρισουν, δεν κανεις γενικα κινησεις προς κανενα φυλο.
> Μην μπερδευεσαι με τον πατερα σου. Δεν ειναι μπουσουλας τα οικογενειακα προτυπα. Ο δικος μου μπαμπας ειναι φλουφλης και δεν εχω κανεναν φοβο για το αντρικο φυλο.


έκανα παρέα μαζί της, προσπαθούσα να το παίξω οτι ολα οκ, so what klp, αλλά ένιωθα μέσα μου τον φόβο του στιγματισμού. όσο για τον πατέρα μόνο μπούσουλα δεν τον έχω, είναι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν, αλλά ναι καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς οτι αυτό δεν πρέπει να μας καθορίζει αργότερα στις μετέπειτα σχέσεις μας με τους άντρες. Σε μενα όμως έχει αφήσει πολύ άσχημη εντύπωση. Ποτέ ωστόσο δεν τόλμησαν να μου πούν γιατί τα έχεις με αυτόν κ που γυρνάς. Μου είχαν εμπιστοσύνη.




> Αν και παλι δεν κανω λαθος τη ζωη σου τη ζεις μονη σου και οχι συνεταιρικα με καποιον αλλον. Αν εχεις κανει εταιρια ζωης, ξεκανε την.


Είμαι αδύναμη, αλλά έχεις δίκιο. Η ανεξαρτησία κ η αυτοπεποίηθηση είναι σωτήριες. 





> Μαθε τι θες και πηγαινε παρτο. Αν δεν ξερεις, πειραματισου. Δεν αναφερομαι μονο στον πειραματισμο με μια γυναικα αλλα και με εναν αντρα.
> Αντρας, γυναικα, τιποτα δεν μου λενε οι οροι αυτοι. Ψαξε την αγκαλια που σου αξιζει χωρις φοβο και χωρις παθος.
> Τι σε κραταει στο να αφεθεις βρε παιδι μου;


Φοβάμαι το κόστος.

Αυτά όμως έχουν να κάνουν με την ιδιοσυγκρασία μου κ τις ανασφάλειες μου. Η ψυχανάλυση βοηθησε σε αυτό, μου άλλαξε στάση ζωής, με έκανε πιο τολμηρή. Και αυτό κάνω τώρα, μιλάω για κατι που γίνεται κουβάρι μέσα μου τα τελευταία χρόνια. Το δουλεύω...το επεξεργάζομαι, το αναλύω. Στο τέλος όμως αυτό που μένει μετά απο τις σκέψεις μου, είναι το περίεργο μυρμήγκιασμα στο σώμα τις φορές που την συναντώ. Απλή βιολογία.

Καλό μας βραδάκι xxx

----------


## betelgeuse

Predator και εγω Ocd εχω . Και η Ocd εχει κυριως βιολογικη βαση και οχι ψυχολογικη.Και οι δικες μου κρισεις πανικου εκει οφειλονται .

Soutsi δεν μπορω να ξερω αν οι κρισεις οι δικες σου οφειλονται στην σεξουαλικοτητα σου , η φρουδικη αναλυση θεωρειται και καπως παρωχημενη πλεον . Αλλα σιγουρα αν δεν τα εχεις βρει με τον εαυτο σου σε αυτον το τομεα σιγουρα επηρρεαζεσαι αρνητικα. 

Οσο για εμενα ναι σαν πειραματισμος . Να φανταστεις οτι τοτε δεν ειχα καν παει με αντρα . Αλλα δεν ειχα ποτε αμφιβολιες για την σεξουαλικοτητα μου.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ξερω τι σουμβουλη να σου δωσω , αλλα συμφωνω με αυτο που σου εγραψε η Blue πιο πανω 




> Μαθε τι θες και πηγαινε παρτο. Αν δεν ξερεις, πειραματισου. Δεν αναφερομαι μονο στον πειραματισμο με μια γυναικα αλλα και με εναν αντρα.
> Αντρας, γυναικα, τιποτα δεν μου λενε οι οροι αυτοι. Ψαξε την αγκαλια που σου αξιζει χωρις φοβο και χωρις παθος.
> Τι σε κραταει στο να αφεθεις βρε παιδι μου;

----------


## Blue9791

> Φοβάμαι το κόστος.


Και το κοστος, το ανεκτιμητο κοστος, μιας ζωης χωρις αγαπη, χωρις ερωτα, χωρις αυτο το διαρκες υπεροχο μυρμηγκιασμα δεν το φοβασαι;

----------


## Blue9791

> Soutsi δεν μπορω να ξερω αν οι κρισεις οι δικες σου οφειλονται στην σεξουαλικοτητα σου , η φρουδικη αναλυση θεωρειται και καπως παρωχημενη πλεον . Αλλα σθγουρα αν δεν τα εχεις βρει με τον εαυτο σου σε αυτον το τομεα σιγουρα επηρρεαζεσαι αρνητικα.


Παρωχημενος ειναι μεν αλλα σκεψου μονο και μονο τα νευρα που εχεις μετα απο κακο σεξ για παραδειγμα. 
Πολλαπλασιασε το ολο αυτο οταν στερεισαι συναισθηματων και η συναισθηματικη ισορροπια εξαφανιζεται.
Ολα απο το κρεββατι περνανε όσο απλουστευμενο και αν ακουγεται.
Κρεββατι εννοω εκτος απο σεξ, ολα οσα προηγουνται ή επονται αυτου.

----------


## Blue9791

> Ειχα διαβασει σε ενα βιβλιο,οτι οι κρισεις πανικου,ξεκινανε αυτοματα,δηλαδη σε αντιθεση με το αγχος που συνηθως ειναι προιον σκεψης,οι κρισεις πανικου ειναι αν μπορω να το πω αυτοματοποιημενες.Δηλαδη μια λανθασμενη αντιδραση φοβου,χωρις εμφανη λογο και αιτια.Βεβαια και με τη σκεψη μπορει καποιος να παθει κριση αγχους ή πανικου.Εγω προσωπικα,επειδη εχω ocd,αυτο που παθαινα ηταν να σκεφτομαι οτι θα αγχωθω,μετα ενιωθα το σφιξιμο στο στομαχι,οταν αγχονομουνα ενιωθα οτι θα χασω τον ελεγχο του αγχους και τελικα,καταφερνα να πανικοβαλω τον εαυτο μου.Δεν ξερω για εσας,τονιζω οτι δεν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου οπως πολλοι,με την εννοια να το παθαινεις σε ακυρες φασεις,απλα με βοηθαει η σκεψη.Δεν ξερω πως αλλα το νικησα εντελως,δεν το σκεφτομαι οσες φορες ενιωσα οτι θα με πιασει,απλα σκεφτηκα οτι δεν θα με πιασει και δεν με επιασε.


Μονο και μονο το οτι το ξεπερασες, εστω και αν δεν ξερεις πως, ειναι ελπιδα για ολους εμας :)
OCD δεν εχω αλλα αυτο το κολπο σκεφτομαι οτι δεν θα με πιασει και δεν με πιανει, ειναι καλο. Το'χω κανει, οχι παντα με επιτυχια. Σε μενα πιανει πιο πολυ το "και να με πιασει, so what".
Οχι οτι δεν παθαινω πανικους αλλα σκεπτομενη το so what, ακομα και να παθω, περιμενω λιγο μεχρι να περασει. Το θεμα ειναι το μετα τον πανικο. Δηλαδη το ποσο θα με ενοχλησει ωστε να κολλησω και να τον σκεφτομαι συνεχεια ή αν ειμαι σε πολυ καλη διαθεση, περναει και φευγει σαν φτερνισμα.
Παντα το μετα ηταν και ειναι το θεμα μου. Ο πανικος αυτος καθαυτος οκ με ποναει σωματικα και ψυχικα αλλα ξερω οτι εχει ορισμενη διαρκεια και τελειωνει καποια στιγμη.

----------


## betelgeuse

> . Το θεμα ειναι το μετα τον πανικο. Δηλαδη το ποσο θα με ενοχλησει ωστε να κολλησω και να τον σκεφτομαι συνεχεια ή αν ειμαι σε πολυ καλη διαθεση, περναει και φευγει σαν φτερνισμα.
> Παντα το μετα ηταν και ειναι το θεμα μου. Ο πανικος αυτος καθαυτος οκ με ποναει σωματικα και ψυχικα αλλα ξερω οτι εχει ορισμενη διαρκεια και τελειωνει καποια στιγμη.


Εμενα παλι ο πανικος πριν την κριση πανικου με στελνει κανονικα. Δηλαδη σκεφτομαι οτι θα παθω πανικο και αγχωνομαι και θελω να κλειστω σπιτι και να πεσω για υπνο . Καραμπινατη κριση πανικου με τα ολα της (μουδιασματα δυσπνοια κλπ_) εχω να παθω 3 χρονια .
Τωρα οι κρισεις μου ειναι περισσοτερο καπως ετσι: Θα πεθανω θα τρελαθω και θα ξεφτιλιστω , λαθος πρωτα θα τρελαθω μετα θα ξεφτιλιστω μετα θα πεθανω , τρεμω, ζαλιζομαι , σκασε μωρη τιποτα δεν παθαινεις αει συνελθε . .
Και δεν κραταει πανω απο ενα λεπτο . Αλλα παρολα αυτα με επηρρεαζει και πολλες φορες ακυρωνω πραγματα που πρεπει να κανω εξ αιτιας του φοβου.

----------


## Soutsi

Στους μακροχρόνια παθόντες συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει Betelgause. Και εγώ εχω πολλά χρόνια να βγάλω κρίση πανικού, πολύ απλά γιατί η φαρμακευτική αγωγή κ ολες οι ενέργειες που κάνουμε για να την αποφύγουμε βοηθούν σε αυτό. Κρίσεις θα πάθει αυτός που προσπαθει. Αν κλειστούμε μέσα κ ακυρώνουμε εν πάσει περιπτώσει ολα αυτά που μας φοβίζουν λογικό είναι να μην πάθουμε κρίση πανικού. Αυτή η αυτεπιβολή είναι εξουθενωτική ρε φούστη μ! όταν φτάσουμε στο σημείο που θα χουμε αυτοπεποιήθηση κ ωριμότητα να πούμε ε και τι έγινε, τότε δεν θα αναβάλουμε, θα το κάνουμε πράξη. Και αν πάθουμε πάθαμε. Τρελαθήκαμε πεθάναμε, ρεζιλευτήκαμε... who gives a shit. Βέβαια για να το πείς αυτό θέλει τρομερή δουλειά κ προσπάθεια. Σημασία έχει να κάνεις κάτι για αυτό. Λογικά οσο πιο πολλές φορές έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με τους πανικούς θα ξέρουμε να τους διαχειριστούμε καλύτερα την επόμενη φορά. Μαθαίνεις πως ο αντίπαλος πολεμά στην μεταξυ σας μάχη. Μεγάλη υπόθεση.

----------


## predator

Θα ακουστει γελοιο,αλλα το μονο που με αγχωνει ειναι το σφιξιμο στο στομαχι.Αυτο η ριμαδιαμενη αισθηση με τρελενει.Ηταν μια φορα που ειχα παθει ψηξη,επειδη ποναγα στον ωμο υπερβολικα,δεν με επιανε αγχος επειδη λογο του πονου δεν ενιωθα τον πονο στο στομαχι.Ειχα φτασει σε βαθμο να ειμαι ατρωτος στο αγχος:P,απο αυτο καταλαβαινω οτι το αγχος σε εμενα ειναι καθαρα ιδεοληπτικο ψυχαναγκαστικο,οχι τοσο φοβικο.Συνδεεται με καταθλιψη βεβαια στην περιπτωση μου,αλλα παντα μα παντα,ακομα και εκει που ειμαι χωμα,θα πω δε γαμιεται κατι θα γινει και θα μου φυγει και ετσι γινεται.Αμα σε παρει απο κατω,θα καταλληξεις να μην βγαινεις απο το σπιτι σου,θα παθεις στο τελος αγοραφοβια ε δεν ξερω τι αλλο μενει,να αυτοκτονησεις?Ειναι απλο,ξερω παρα πολλους ανθρωπους,που επασχαν απο αγχος απο πανικους κλπ κλπ που το εχουν ξεπερασει,τους βοηθησε ενα πραγμα ομως,ποτε δεν εδωσαν σημασια με την εννοια να ασχολιθουν παρα πανω απο οσο πρεπει.Αυτο το λαθος κανουμε ολοι,βαζουμε το αγχος στην κορυφη και απο ενοχληση εστω και υπερβολικα εντονη,γινεται κυριο προβλημα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

δε με λες ρε μπλου αυτο το εφεξορ προκαλει η αυξανει την δυσκοιλιοτητα? Κοινως αισθανεσαι φουσκωμα στην κοιλια? Αν ναι εχεις βρει καμμια λυση? Οχι οτι θα το κατηγορησω για τα παραπανω κιλα καθοτι εχω κοψει το τσιγαρο (ειμαι εδω και δυο χρονια χρηστης ηλεκτρονικου "τσιγαρου")

----------


## Blue9791

> δε με λες ρε μπλου αυτο το εφεξορ προκαλει η αυξανει την δυσκοιλιοτητα? Κοινως αισθανεσαι φουσκωμα στην κοιλια? Αν ναι εχεις βρει καμμια λυση? Οχι οτι θα το κατηγορησω για τα παραπανω κιλα καθοτι εχω κοψει το τσιγαρο (ειμαι εδω και δυο χρονια χρηστης ηλεκτρονικου "τσιγαρου")


Τι να σου πω βρε παιδι... Δεν εχω τετοια θεματα. Φουσκωμα εχω αμα φαω πολυ :P
Κιλα εχω παρει. Αλλα γενικα αυτα τα φαρμακα αυξανουν το βαρος. Και το κοψιμο του τσιγαρου! Ευτυχως που δεν το εκοψα κι αυτο!

----------


## Soutsi

ΤΟΣΟ ΓΕΛΟΙΟ, που αποφάσισα οτι γουστάρω :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0


ΔΩΣΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ! ΟΠΑΓΚΑΝΓΚΑΜΣΤΑΪΛ !!!

----------


## Blue9791

> ΤΟΣΟ ΓΕΛΟΙΟ, που αποφάσισα οτι γουστάρω :D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
> 
> 
> ΔΩΣΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ! ΟΠΑΓΚΑΝΓΚΑΜΣΤΑΪΛ !!!


Τι με βαζεις και βλεπω ρε κοπελια!!!!
Και που το βρηκες ηθελα και να'ξερα!
Αυτο το τζαπανιζ νεο-κιτς θελει ζαναξ για να το ξεπερασει κανεις!
Δε μας αγαπας Soutsi... δε μας αγαπας...

----------


## Soutsi

χαχαχχα Ε οχι και Κίτς! :D 

Νομίζω οτι εμππίπτει στην κατηγορία των ναρκωτικών η θέαση του κ η μετέπειτα επεξεργασία του:D

Παραδέξου, γέλασες όμως! οκ οκ μειδίασες ενα πράγμα? χαχαχαχ

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Soutsi και Blue9791 κοφτε σας παρακαλω τις "μαλακιες" με βαζετε να γελαω πρωι πρωι...Μ αυτα που γραφετε θα παθω καμια αποτομη θεραπεια της καταθλιψης μου και θα φταιτε εσεις (οχι τιποτε αλλο εχω και ενα κιλο χαπια και τι θα τα κανω μετα)

----------


## Blue9791

> χαχαχχα Ε οχι και Κίτς! :D 
> 
> Νομίζω οτι εμππίπτει στην κατηγορία των ναρκωτικών η θέαση του κ η μετέπειτα επεξεργασία του:D
> 
> Παραδέξου, γέλασες όμως! οκ οκ μειδίασες ενα πράγμα? χαχαχαχ



Οκ χαμογελασα αλλα λίγο! Μην παίρνεις αέρα. :P

----------


## Blue9791

> Soutsi και Blue9791 κοφτε σας παρακαλω τις "μαλακιες" με βαζετε να γελαω πρωι πρωι...Μ αυτα που γραφετε θα παθω καμια αποτομη θεραπεια της καταθλιψης μου και θα φταιτε εσεις (οχι τιποτε αλλο εχω και ενα κιλο χαπια και τι θα τα κανω μετα)



Στειλτα σε μενα. Θα βρω τι θα τα κανω :P

----------


## Soutsi

> Μ αυτα που γραφετε θα παθω καμια αποτομη θεραπεια της καταθλιψης μου και θα φταιτε εσεις (οχι τιποτε αλλο εχω και ενα κιλο χαπια και τι θα τα κανω μετα)


α) Τα δίνουμε στο κοινωνικό φαρμακείο (παίρνεις μόρια για εκείνη την θέση στον παράδεισο)

β) τα αλέθουμε κ τα κάνουμε πίλινκ (προσθέτουμε μέλι προεραιτικά)

γ)Τα δίνουμε στο πρεζάκι της γειτονιάς να τα συνδιάσει με αλκοόλ, κ το φιξάρισμα να του βγεί τζαμπέ. (εδώ δεν εγγυόμαι για τα μόρια που λέγαμε)

δ) Τα τοποθετούμε σε κάποιο γυάλινο αντικείμενο στο σαλόνι καλά σφραγισμένα, κοτσάρουμε ενα φιόγκο κ τα αφηνουμε να σκονίζονται στο πέρασμα των χρόνων, θυμίζοντας μας κάποια σκοτεινή αλλά ξεπερασμένη περίοδο της ζωής μας.


το δού μοιάζει ονειρικό

----------


## Blue9791

> α) Τα δίνουμε στο κοινωνικό φαρμακείο (παίρνεις μόρια για εκείνη την θέση στον παράδεισο)
> 
> β) τα αλέθουμε κ τα κάνουμε πίλινκ (προσθέτουμε μέλι προεραιτικά)
> 
> γ)Τα δίνουμε στο πρεζάκι της γειτονιάς να τα συνδιάσει με αλκοόλ, κ το φιξάρισμα να του βγεί τζαμπέ. (εδώ δεν εγγυόμαι για τα μόρια που λέγαμε)
> 
> δ) Τα τοποθετούμε σε κάποιο γυάλινο αντικείμενο στο σαλόνι καλά σφραγισμένα, κοτσάρουμε ενα φιόγκο κ τα αφηνουμε να σκονίζονται στο πέρασμα των χρόνων, θυμίζοντας μας κάποια σκοτεινή αλλά ξεπερασμένη περίοδο της ζωής μας.
> 
> 
> το δού μοιάζει ονειρικό


Ναι αλλα αφου εχει πολλα μπορει να κανει και τα 4 :P
Ειμαι πολυ περιεργη να δω τα αποτελεσματα αυτου του πιλινγκ...

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Τι σε κραταει στο να αφεθεις βρε παιδι μου;


Eιναι ντροπαλη.. αυτο την κραταει.. 

Σουτσι ξερεις ποσες γυναικες υπαρχουν ολοιδιες με σενα?? Δυναμικες, κοινωνικες, τα καλυτερα παιδια, λογικες και εξυπνες αλλα στο θεμα ερωτα τουβλα οπως λες? Ρομαντικες, ντροπαλες, αναλυτικες, αγχωμενες, γεματες φοβο και σκεψεις να αναλυουν τα γιατι και τα πως, και να προσπαθουν να χωρεσουν σε ολα τα πρεπει ξεχνοντας ολα τα θελω... Και αν καμια φορα τα θυμηθουν αυτα τα τελευταια θυμωνουν που δεν τα πραγματοποιησαν ποτε... Αλλα και παλι μενουν να φανταζονται να φανταζονται να φαντασιωνονται εεεεεεεενα σωρο πραγματα, ειναι ερωτευμενες στη φαντασια τους, και απο πραξη τπτ... Τρελαινονται για ρομαντζα, μπαλλαντες, ερωτευονται τον Ρωμαιο, λαχταρανε με τη σκεψη τους τον ερωτα και την αγκαλια... αλλα ολα αυτα... στην πραγματικοτητα δεν μπορουν να τα διεκδικησουν, και αν τους συμβουν συνηθως δε μπορουν ουτε καν να τα απολαυσουν.. Η πραγματικοτητα δε μπορει να φτασει τη φαντασια τους.. Και χανεται το μυαλο γυριζει σε ολα τα πιθανα μονοπατια, ψαχνει λυσεις, απαντησεις, ψαχνει το καλυτερο.. Δε θα το βρει ποτε ομως εκει που ψαχνει.. Στη ζωη ειναι οι απαντησεις, οχι στη φαντασια.. Και ζωντας στην φαντασια τους, στην πραγματικοτητα δε ζουν.. Η φαντασια δεν ειναι ζωη... Και παιδευονται και βασανιζονται και καθυστερουν τη ζωη για.... αυριο.. Και το αυριο περναει και η ζωη φευγει..

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> α) Τα δίνουμε στο κοινωνικό φαρμακείο (παίρνεις μόρια για εκείνη την θέση στον παράδεισο)
> 
> β) τα αλέθουμε κ τα κάνουμε πίλινκ (προσθέτουμε μέλι προεραιτικά)
> 
> γ)Τα δίνουμε στο πρεζάκι της γειτονιάς να τα συνδιάσει με αλκοόλ, κ το φιξάρισμα να του βγεί τζαμπέ. (εδώ δεν εγγυόμαι για τα μόρια που λέγαμε)
> 
> δ) Τα τοποθετούμε σε κάποιο γυάλινο αντικείμενο στο σαλόνι καλά σφραγισμένα, κοτσάρουμε ενα φιόγκο κ τα αφηνουμε να σκονίζονται στο πέρασμα των χρόνων, θυμίζοντας μας κάποια σκοτεινή αλλά ξεπερασμένη περίοδο της ζωής μας.
> 
> 
> το δού μοιάζει ονειρικό






> Ναι αλλα αφου εχει πολλα μπορει να κανει και τα 4 :P
> Ειμαι πολυ περιεργη να δω τα αποτελεσματα αυτου του πιλινγκ...


Αυτο ητανε...τετελεσθαι. Μεχρι τωρα ελεγα...τα χαπια μου. Τωρα στο φαρμακειο θα λεω μια Soutsi και μια Blue9791. Α ρε δεν πατε καλα...Soutsi απο τις επιλογες σου θα προτιμησω την δ.... Ακου η αλλη περιεργεια τι πιλινγκ θα βγει αν ανακατεψεις τα χαπια? Που παμε ρε...

----------


## Soutsi

> Eιναι ντροπαλη.. αυτο την κραταει.. 
> 
> Αλλα και παλι μενουν να φανταζονται να φανταζονται να φαντασιωνονται εεεεεεεενα σωρο πραγματα, ειναι ερωτευμενες στη φαντασια τους, και απο πραξη τπτ... Τρελαινονται για ρομαντζα, μπαλλαντες, ερωτευονται τον Ρωμαιο, λαχταρανε με τη σκεψη τους τον ερωτα και την αγκαλια... αλλα ολα αυτα... στην πραγματικοτητα δεν μπορουν να τα διεκδικησουν, και αν τους συμβουν συνηθως δε μπορουν ουτε καν να τα απολαυσουν.. Η πραγματικοτητα δε μπορει να φτασει τη φαντασια τους.. Και χανεται το μυαλο γυριζει σε ολα τα πιθανα μονοπατια, ψαχνει λυσεις, απαντησεις, ψαχνει το καλυτερο.. Δε θα το βρει ποτε ομως εκει που ψαχνει.. Στη ζωη ειναι οι απαντησεις, οχι στη φαντασια.. Και ζωντας στην φαντασια τους, στην πραγματικοτητα δε ζουν.. Η φαντασια δεν ειναι ζωη... Και παιδευονται και βασανιζονται και καθυστερουν τη ζωη για.... αυριο.. Και το αυριο περναει και η ζωη φευγει..


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις... 

Αυτή η φράση σου " και το αύριο περνάει κ η ζωή φεύγει... " σπάει κόκκαλα... Μένει σαν διαπεραστική ηχώ στο γεμάτο αλήθεια κείμενο σου.

Μα με προβληματίζει Λίλιουμ η υπογραφή σου. Μοιάζεις σαν να βιώνεις κ εσύ όλα τα παραπάνω που με συναίσθημα περιέγραψες...

----------


## Soutsi

> Ναι αλλα αφου εχει πολλα μπορει να κανει και τα 4 :P
> Ειμαι πολυ περιεργη να δω τα αποτελεσματα αυτου του πιλινγκ...


Λεπόν κάνει δουλειά! Παλιά η πατέντα γινόταν με ασπιρίνη, αλλά απο το ολότελα... το μέλι παρεπιπτόντος κάνει την καλύτερη βάση, κ αν δεν έχετε κοκώδη χάπια πάρτε ζάχαρη ;)
Το χειμώνα ρίχτε κ λίγο λεμόνι για την λεύκανση αλλά μετά να μην σας δει ο ήλιος. Το αμυγδαλέλαιο το οποίο είναι πάφθηνο κοτσάρετε το σε ο,τι homemade κρέμα - πίλινγκ φτιάχνετε. Κρίση παιδιά, κρίση! ο,τι μπορεί να γλυτώσει κανείς...:D

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Πόσο δίκιο έχεις... 
> 
> Αυτή η φράση σου " και το αύριο περνάει κ η ζωή φεύγει... " σπάει κόκκαλα... Μένει σαν διαπεραστική ηχώ στο γεμάτο αλήθεια κείμενο σου.
> 
> Μα με προβληματίζει Λίλιουμ η υπογραφή σου. Μοιάζεις σαν να βιώνεις κ εσύ όλα τα παραπάνω που με συναίσθημα περιέγραψες...



Ετσι ειναι, και για αυτο καταλαβαινουμε κατι σε καποιον αλλο επειδη το εχουμε βιωσει/βιωνουμε κι εμεις..!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> α) Τα δίνουμε στο κοινωνικό φαρμακείο (παίρνεις μόρια για εκείνη την θέση στον παράδεισο)
> 
> β) τα αλέθουμε κ τα κάνουμε πίλινκ (προσθέτουμε μέλι προεραιτικά)
> 
> γ)Τα δίνουμε στο πρεζάκι της γειτονιάς να τα συνδιάσει με αλκοόλ, κ το φιξάρισμα να του βγεί τζαμπέ. (εδώ δεν εγγυόμαι για τα μόρια που λέγαμε)
> 
> δ) Τα τοποθετούμε σε κάποιο γυάλινο αντικείμενο στο σαλόνι καλά σφραγισμένα, κοτσάρουμε ενα φιόγκο κ τα αφηνουμε να σκονίζονται στο πέρασμα των χρόνων, θυμίζοντας μας κάποια σκοτεινή αλλά ξεπερασμένη περίοδο της ζωής μας.
> 
> 
> το δού μοιάζει ονειρικό


Χαχαχαχαχ να σαι καλα ρε Σουτσι με κανες κ γελασα!! Αυτο με το πιλινγκ να σου πω την αληθεια δεν θα το δοκιμαζα, μαλλον θα προσπαθουσα να βρω πειραματοζωο, θα το εφτιαχνα κ θα το προσφερα "δωρακι" σε μια γνωστη π την μισω!!!!! ιουιουιου!!!!!!!!
Το κοινωνικο φαρμακειο παντως ειναι καλη ιδεα! Σκεφτειτε ποσοι ανθρωποι αποροι δεν μπορουν να τα πληρωσουν!!

----------


## Blue9791

Soutsi μην κοιτας που δεν μιλαω! Ειναι που δεν ειμαι πιεστικος τυπος αλλα μπορω να γινω.
Περιμενω να αγαπησεις.
Δεν μας απασχολει το φυλο. Γερο να'ναι!!
Κανε ενα πιλινγκ με οτι καταλαβαινεις (απ'οτι καταλαβα μπορεις να φτιαξεις με οτι σου κατεβει) και βγες να το μοστραρεις.
ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:
ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΕΦΕΞΟΡ ΠΙΛΙΝΓΚ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΠΛΕΟΝ!

----------


## Soutsi

Χθες το βράδυ πήγα να αγαπήσω πηγαίνοντας σε ενα φολκλόρ μπάτσελορ γλέντι (φυσικά στα εντός χωρικά εδάφη) με φόντο το μπλέ φεγγάρι αλλά τζίφος. όλοι κουβαλούσαν απο ενα μωρό. Πρόλαβαν να αγαπήσουν άλλους μάλλον. Έφυγα κατά τις 12, κρύωσα κ πονοκεφάλιασα. Ο λύκος μέσα μου νύσταξε. 

Χθες το φεγγάρι ήταν υπέροχο. Πήγατε κάπου αγαπητοί ομοιοπαθείς? Είχατε καλή παρεούλα?

----------


## Blue9791

Γκρινιαζε η λατρεια χθες κατα τις 2 το βραδυ που δεν την πηγα πουθενα να δει το μπλε φεγγαρι και τωρα ποτε θα το ξαναδει που αυτα τα πραματα γινοται καθε 100 χρονια.
Βεβαια εγω της ειχα πει προχθες να παμε στην ακροπολη να το δουμε αλλα δεν το συζητησαμε παραπανω και ετσι δεν πηγαμε.
Της λεω σηκω να παμε εξω να το δουμε.
Σηκωθηκαμε και βγηκαμε στα σκαλακια...
Ωραιο ηταν οντως.
Μετα απο 2 λεπτα αρχισε παλι να γκρινιαζει οτι πιαστηκε ο σβερκος της να κοιταει και να παμε μεσα...
Με λιγα λογια πεθαναμε στο ρομαντζο.
Γυναικες παιδι μου... πουθενα δε μας πιανεις.
Soutsi dear γιατι φερανε τα μωρα τους στο μπατσελορ;;
Δεν διευκρινιστηκε αρκετα το οτι ηταν μπατσελορ;
Και επειδη ειμαι ρατσιστρια (!) ψηφιζω οι παντρεμενοι με παιδια να κανουν παρεα με αλλους παντρεμενους με παιδια και να μην μπερδευονται με τους singles γιατι και οι singles μπερδευονται και εκει που νομιζουν οτι θα αγαπησουν καταντανε να "συμμετεχουν" σε μια σουρεαλ συζητηση τυπου "βγαλαμε το 5ο δοντακι", "ανεβασαμε πυρετουλι", "πηραμε βαθμους" και αλλα τετοια σε πρωτο πληθυντικο.
Αντε γιατι παραγνωριστηκαμε.

----------


## Soutsi

τα φολκλόρ παραδοσιακά γλέντια προ γάμου στα μέρη μου είναι "τύπου" μπάτσελορ ... οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω κ τπτις...
Πλάκα πλάκα οι παντρεμένοι, τα ζευγάρια δηλαδή έχουν άλλου είδους συζητήσεις κ ενδιαφέροντα, πολλές φορές νιώθω ξένη στην παρέα. Μάλλον νιώθω σαν την μπακούρα που όλοι θέλουν να την αποκαταστήσουν. Ειδικά η μωροκουβέντα είναι... με σκοτώνει. Κοιτιούνται κ γελάνε μεταξύ τους με τα δικά τους εσωτερικά αστεία, θυμώνουν πάλι μεταξύ τους χωρίς να τους παίρνει κανείς χαμπαρι κλπ κλπ ... anyways... Μερικοί απο αυτούς είναι φίλοι, οπότε το κάνουμε γαργάραν.

Blue... σκαλοπατάκια, μια χαρά, ο,τι έχει ο καθένας, καλή παρέα να χεις βασικά ώς γνωστόν. Όσο για το φεγγάρι, μούφα μπλέ ήταν, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είδα τπτ σε μπλε :confused: . Ηταν όμως μεγάλο επιβλητικό κ μαγευτικό η αλήθεια είναι.

----------


## Blue9791

Μπλε κι εσυ... τι περίμενες μπλε-στρουμφ;
Νωρις το βραδυ ειχε μια ελαφρια γαλαζάδα.

Οσο για το μπατσελορ και γενικα τις συναθροισεις γενικα, να πηγαινεις και ας σου σπανε τα νευρα.
Μπορει η αγαπη να ειναι καπου εκει γυρω :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> τα φολκλόρ παραδοσιακά γλέντια προ γάμου στα μέρη μου είναι "τύπου" μπάτσελορ ... οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω κ τπτις...
> Πλάκα πλάκα οι παντρεμένοι, τα ζευγάρια δηλαδή έχουν άλλου είδους συζητήσεις κ ενδιαφέροντα, πολλές φορές νιώθω ξένη στην παρέα. Μάλλον νιώθω σαν την μπακούρα που όλοι θέλουν να την αποκαταστήσουν. Ειδικά η μωροκουβέντα είναι... με σκοτώνει. Κοιτιούνται κ γελάνε μεταξύ τους με τα δικά τους εσωτερικά αστεία, θυμώνουν πάλι μεταξύ τους χωρίς να τους παίρνει κανείς χαμπαρι κλπ κλπ ... anyways... Μερικοί απο αυτούς είναι φίλοι, οπότε το κάνουμε γαργάραν.
> 
> Blue... σκαλοπατάκια, μια χαρά, ο,τι έχει ο καθένας, καλή παρέα να χεις βασικά ώς γνωστόν. Όσο για το φεγγάρι, μούφα μπλέ ήταν, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είδα τπτ σε μπλε :confused: . Ηταν όμως μεγάλο επιβλητικό κ μαγευτικό η αλήθεια είναι.


Soutsi απο ποσο north εισαι γιατι τα τα φολκλόρ παραδοσιακά γλέντια προ γάμου μιαζουν με τα δικα μας κι εγω ειμαι απο north . Οσο για το φεγγαρι κι εγω που το βλεπω δυο νυχτες βοσκοντας τα προβατακια του μπαμπα αρχ/δια μπλε ειναι. Ρε μπας και στα δικα μας μερη το μπλε ερχεται πιο αργα ή μηπως φταιει το νεφος της αθηνας και το βλεπουν μπλε αυτοι?

----------


## Blue9791

Να'τες και οι τοπικες συμμαχιες!
:P

----------


## elena60

> Να'τες και οι τοπικες συμμαχιες!
> :P


Χει γκαις! τι κανετε??Το δικο μου θεμα πηρε διαφορετικη τροπη...οι κρισεις μου ηταν αναξελεγκτες και αποφασισα να το ψαξω περισσοτερο..ετσι ανεβηκα Αθηνα. Ο οφθαλμιατρος μου συνεστησε να κανω μαγνητικη για ολα αυτα τα συμτωματα που σας περιεγραφα,ετσι ξεκινησε ο κικεωνας εξετασεων. Εκανα μαγνητικη,οπου βρεθηκε μια κυστη στον κροταφικο λοβο...Οι γιατροι αρχικα ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι κατι,ομως οταν ειπα επακριβως τα συμπτωματα μου παραξενευτηκαν και τους εκανε εντυπωση πως μπορει να ειναι ψυχολογικο και να μην μπορω να το ελενξω σε τετοιο βαθμο..ετσι με εστειλαν για εγκεφαλογραφημα. Η νευρολογος που με ειδε παραξενευτηκε και αυτη, και μου εκανε ενα πειραμα για να δουμε μηπως ειναι κατι χειροτερο απο αυτο που φανταζομασταν.Εμεινα ολο το βραδυ ξυπνια,ο εγκεφαλος κουραστηκε και πηγα ξανα το πρωι για δευτερο εγκεφαλογραφημα. Οταν μπηκα μεσα για να ακουσω την διαγνωση..επεσα απο τα συννεφα.Εκει που νομιζα οτι θα μου πει οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο,επεσα απο τα συννεφα! Εχω λοιπον μια μορφη επιληψιας!!! Η χρηση του χασις την εβγαλε στην επιφανεια και η κυστη τα τελευταια 3 χρονια μεγαλωσε κατα 2 χιλιοστα...! Ετσι ακολουθω μια θεραπεια εδω και 3 μερες και εχω δει καποια σημαδια βελτιωσης. Μηπως να το ψαχνατε και σεις καλυτερα??ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ...

----------


## Soutsi

> Soutsi απο ποσο north εισαι γιατι τα τα φολκλόρ παραδοσιακά γλέντια προ γάμου μιαζουν με τα δικα μας κι εγω ειμαι απο north .


Στην πάνω μαγουλινιτσα :D (lol)
έχουμε λίγο ειδιάζοντα γλέντια...:D Στου γαμπρού ή της νύφης το γλέντι έχουν δικαίωμα να πάνε κ οι παντρεμένοι (προφανώς μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό) Άδικη κενωνία...




> Να'τες και οι τοπικες συμμαχιες!


lol... μπά, το φεγγάρι δεν ήταν μπλέ πουθενά, απο ο,τι διάβαζα απλά λέγεται έτσι λόγω κάποιου φαινομένου πριν απο κάποια χρόνια στο παρελθόν. Στην όψη εξακολουθεί να ναι πορτοκαλοτέτοιο. Το ριμαδιασμένο χθε΄ς μου φερε εκνευρισμό, κ συνήθως δεν τσιτώνομαι οταν έχει πανσέληνο, με επηρεάζει όμως με άλλους τρόπους. Μπα, κ χθές που το κοιτούσα δεν μου κανε κούκου. it wasnt meanrt to be φεγγαράκι μου λαμπρό.

----------


## Soutsi

> Χει γκαις! τι κανετε??Το δικο μου θεμα πηρε διαφορετικη τροπη...οι κρισεις μου ηταν αναξελεγκτες και αποφασισα να το ψαξω περισσοτερο..ετσι ανεβηκα Αθηνα. Ο οφθαλμιατρος μου συνεστησε να κανω μαγνητικη για ολα αυτα τα συμτωματα που σας περιεγραφα,ετσι ξεκινησε ο κικεωνας εξετασεων. Εκανα μαγνητικη,οπου βρεθηκε μια κυστη στον κροταφικο λοβο...Οι γιατροι αρχικα ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι κατι,ομως οταν ειπα επακριβως τα συμπτωματα μου παραξενευτηκαν και τους εκανε εντυπωση πως μπορει να ειναι ψυχολογικο και να μην μπορω να το ελενξω σε τετοιο βαθμο..ετσι με εστειλαν για εγκεφαλογραφημα. Η νευρολογος που με ειδε παραξενευτηκε και αυτη, και μου εκανε ενα πειραμα για να δουμε μηπως ειναι κατι χειροτερο απο αυτο που φανταζομασταν.Εμεινα ολο το βραδυ ξυπνια,ο εγκεφαλος κουραστηκε και πηγα ξανα το πρωι για δευτερο εγκεφαλογραφημα. Οταν μπηκα μεσα για να ακουσω την διαγνωση..επεσα απο τα συννεφα.Εκει που νομιζα οτι θα μου πει οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο,επεσα απο τα συννεφα! Εχω λοιπον μια μορφη επιληψιας!!! Η χρηση του χασις την εβγαλε στην επιφανεια και η κυστη τα τελευταια 3 χρονια μεγαλωσε κατα 2 χιλιοστα...! Ετσι ακολουθω μια θεραπεια εδω και 3 μερες και εχω δει καποια σημαδια βελτιωσης. Μηπως να το ψαχνατε και σεις καλυτερα??ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ...


WHAT??? WHAT THE ΦΙ? Έχω μείνει λίγο Έλενα η αλήθεια είναι ...άσε με να το φιλτράρω λίγο...

----------


## elena60

> WHAT??? WHAT THE ΦΙ? Έχω μείνει λίγο Έλενα η αλήθεια είναι ...άσε με να το φιλτράρω λίγο...


Ναι..ακου να δεις! Ολα τα κουφα σε μενα θα τυχουν...Η κυστη μου ειναι 7 χιλιοστα...μαλλον την ειχα παντα,απλα τωρα μεγαλωσε και βρισκεται στους νευρωνες που ειναι υπευθυνοι για τα συναισθηματα. Γιαυτο εχω ιδια συμπτωματα με καταθλιψη ανχος και ολα τα ψυχολογικα μαζι,θανατιλα και πολλα αλλα..Και γω επαθα σοκ.Τι να πει κανεις...Αν διαβασεις και στο γκουγκλ λεει οτι το χασις μπορει περα απο ανχος κλπ να προκαλεσει η να αφυπνισει ηδη υπαρχουσα επιληψια. ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ναι..ακου να δεις! Ολα τα κουφα σε μενα θα τυχουν...Η κυστη μου ειναι 7 χιλιοστα...μαλλον την ειχα παντα,απλα τωρα μεγαλωσε και βρισκεται στους νευρωνες που ειναι υπευθυνοι για τα συναισθηματα. Γιαυτο εχω ιδια συμπτωματα με καταθλιψη ανχος και ολα τα ψυχολογικα μαζι,θανατιλα και πολλα αλλα..Και γω επαθα σοκ.Τι να πει κανεις...Αν διαβασεις και στο γκουγκλ λεει οτι το χασις μπορει περα απο ανχος κλπ να προκαλεσει η να αφυπνισει ηδη υπαρχουσα επιληψια. ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ!!


elena την κυστη την ανακαλυψες με μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι ετσι? Εγω εχω κανει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα οποτε ειμαι ενας...κανονικος καταθλιπτικος (εδω γελανε ή κλαινε δεν ξερω...)
Χασις δεν καπνιζω (παλια πολυ παλια...).
Ομως εδω προκυπτει ενα ...σοβαροτατον ζητημα θαρρω. Πλεον η elena60 ανηκει στο κλαμπ των καταθληπτικων ναι ή οχι? Προτεινω την "αμμεση συνεδριαση της γενικης συνελευσης των απανταχου καταθλιπτικων" για να παρθει μια αποφαση. Εγω θα κατεβασω προταση η elena60 να γινει επιτιμο μελος μετα απο ολα αυτα που τραβηξε...;) . Να σαι καλα ελενα

----------


## Blue9791

> Χει γκαις! τι κανετε??Το δικο μου θεμα πηρε διαφορετικη τροπη...οι κρισεις μου ηταν αναξελεγκτες και αποφασισα να το ψαξω περισσοτερο..ετσι ανεβηκα Αθηνα. Ο οφθαλμιατρος μου συνεστησε να κανω μαγνητικη για ολα αυτα τα συμτωματα που σας περιεγραφα,ετσι ξεκινησε ο κικεωνας εξετασεων. Εκανα μαγνητικη,οπου βρεθηκε μια κυστη στον κροταφικο λοβο...Οι γιατροι αρχικα ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι κατι,ομως οταν ειπα επακριβως τα συμπτωματα μου παραξενευτηκαν και τους εκανε εντυπωση πως μπορει να ειναι ψυχολογικο και να μην μπορω να το ελενξω σε τετοιο βαθμο..ετσι με εστειλαν για εγκεφαλογραφημα. Η νευρολογος που με ειδε παραξενευτηκε και αυτη, και μου εκανε ενα πειραμα για να δουμε μηπως ειναι κατι χειροτερο απο αυτο που φανταζομασταν.Εμεινα ολο το βραδυ ξυπνια,ο εγκεφαλος κουραστηκε και πηγα ξανα το πρωι για δευτερο εγκεφαλογραφημα. Οταν μπηκα μεσα για να ακουσω την διαγνωση..επεσα απο τα συννεφα.Εκει που νομιζα οτι θα μου πει οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο,επεσα απο τα συννεφα! Εχω λοιπον μια μορφη επιληψιας!!! Η χρηση του χασις την εβγαλε στην επιφανεια και η κυστη τα τελευταια 3 χρονια μεγαλωσε κατα 2 χιλιοστα...! Ετσι ακολουθω μια θεραπεια εδω και 3 μερες και εχω δει καποια σημαδια βελτιωσης. Μηπως να το ψαχνατε και σεις καλυτερα??ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ...


Τι λες ρε παιδι... εμεινα μ@λ@κ@ς!
Σε καλο σου βγηκε εν ολιγοις και το χασις και η μαγνητικη που βρηκες την κυστη!
Ρε με εβαλες σε τρελες σκεψεις τωρα... να παω να ριξω μια μαγνητικια που δεν εχω κανει και ποτε;
Ρε λες τσαμπα να παιρνω τοσο φαρμακο τοσα χρόνια;
Περαστικα ρε κοριτσακι μου! 
Να σε ρωτησω ομως, εκανες θεραπεια με φαρμακα και δεν εβλεπες βελτιωση; Και αν ναι, ποσο καιρο εκανες τη θεραπεια;

----------


## Korina12

Ωχ ωχ τώρα μετά από αυτό που έγινε με την Ελενα δεν μας βλέπω καλά τους υπόλοιπους..Αρχίσαν να μας μπαίνουν ιδέες..Εγώ πάντως μαγνητική φοβάμαι να κάνω..
Ελενα περαστικά.Ευχομαι τώρα με τη θεραπεία να σου φύγουν όλα.

----------


## Soutsi

και εμένα μου μπήκαν ιδέες, αλλά μου φύγαν γιατί εχω καιρό να πάθω κρίσεις πανικού. ΟΜΩΣ εχω καιρό να πάθω γιατί δεν κάνω κανένα βήμα για να ζοριστώ, ζω στην γυάλα μου. Blue εσυ κάνεις βήματα ρε συ, για αυτό κ βγάζεις κρίσεις, όπως κ όλοι εδώ που πολεμούν την αγοραφοβία. Είμαι κ εγώ με τις αρρώστειες φοβική, δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι άλλα, φτάνει. Πραγματικά σοκαριστική έκβαση elena... Ευτυχώς δεν λές που βρήκες άκρη!!! τουλάχιστον καταπολεμείται :) :) :) Ποιόν είχες γιατρό ρε συ τον dr house?
Εδώ στο ελλάντα για να κάνεις μαγνητική πρέπει να είναι 1000/1000 υποψιασμένοι οτι κάτι τρέχει, διαφορετικά δεν σου κάνουν με απλές υποψίες. Μπράβο μπράβο, χαίρρομαι που βρήκες άκρη γιατί θυμάμαι που λεγες οτι οι κρίσεις είναι πολύ έντονες τώρα τελευταία κ κυρίως επειδή με την φαρμακευτική αγωγή νιώθεις καλύτερα. Αρα θεραπεύεται!!! souper. 

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι αφελές? :P ρε συ elena επιλιψία ε...? και δεν μου λες... αυτό που λένε οτι αυτοί που έχουν επιληψία επηρεάζονται απο την πανσέληνο ισχύει, ή είναι μύθος? :D

----------


## Korina12

Ναι μωρέ κι εμένα για λίγο μου μπήκαν οι ιδέες αλλά μου έφυγαν..σχεδόν..:P Αλλωστε κι εγώ τώρα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι παθαίνω ιδιαίτερα κρίσεις πανικού,πολύ σπάνια.Αρα με βοήθησαν τα αντικαταθληπτικά.Αρα είναι ψυχολογικά.Το γράφω για να το διαβάσω κ να το πιστέψω..χεχε

----------


## elena60

> Ωχ ωχ τώρα μετά από αυτό που έγινε με την Ελενα δεν μας βλέπω καλά τους υπόλοιπους..Αρχίσαν να μας μπαίνουν ιδέες..Εγώ πάντως μαγνητική φοβάμαι να κάνω..
> Ελενα περαστικά.Ευχομαι τώρα με τη θεραπεία να σου φύγουν όλα.


Παιδια...Η επιστημη σηκωνει τα χερια ψηλα με μενα...Σημερα τραβιομουν παλι σε γιατρους,νευροχειρουργους. .οι οποιοι κοιτουσαν με απορρια την φασματογραφια μου (γιατι εχω κανει 2 μαγνητικες και 2 εγκεφαλογραφηματα και μια φασματογραφια η οποια ειναι σαν μαγνητικη αλλα πιο εξελιγμενη) και μονο που δεν με διαολοστειλαν και εμενα και την νευρολογο που μου εδωσε αντιεπιληπτικα,γιατι λεει η κυστη ειναι πολυ μικρη για να κανει τοσα πολλα,ομως απο την αλλη δεν κοβουν και το..τετοιο τους!!!!!!!Αυτοι κλινουν προς κρισεις πανικου και ψυχολογικα. ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣΣΣ!!!!ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!!! Καντε μαγνητικες φιλοι μου,καλυτερα να αποκλειουμε πρωτα ολα τα παθολογικα και μετα να παμε στα ψυχολογικα.δεν ποναει.Κορινα γιατι φοβασαι καλε??εγω ειχα το κουδουνακι στο χερι και ημουν ετοιμη να το πατησω εκατο φορες στην αρχη απο την κλειστοφοβια μου και το φοβο μου ,ομως ολα μια ιδεα ειναι...Την τεταρτη εχω τοπ νευροχειρουργο και εναν πολυ καλο ψυχιατρο και εκει θα το τελειωσω ολο.κουραστηκα! Θα σας ενημερωσω για τις εξελιξεις ...πφφφφφφφφφφφ

----------


## elena60

Επισης,θα με καταταξετε στους καταθλιπτικους γιατι και ψυχολογικα να μην εχω (που αποκλειεται) θα απεκτησα καταθλιψη με ολα αυτα...περιμενω την αποδοχη σας στο κλαμπ των καταθλιπτικων!

----------


## elena60

σουτσι μου με εκανες και γελασα!!ποια πενσεληνο..εγω ειμαι σαν να εχει πανσεληνο 24 ωρες το 24ωρο!! το πιστευεις οτι σκεφτομουν ακριβως αυτο??οτι μακαρι να υπηρχε ενα δρ.χαουζ!! σιγουρα θα ημουν στην κλινικη του,θα με κοιτουσε με τη γνωστη του μισανθρωπια και θα μου ελεγε καταμουτρα "ενταξει μωρε,πως κανεις ετσι!απλα σου στριψε,εχεισ και μια κυστη στον εγκεφαλο..κατα τ αλλα εισαι μια χαρα!"

----------


## Korina12

Ωχ ρε συ Ελενα τι ταλαιπωρία τραβάς..Κουράγιο!
Και η κλειστοφοβία είναι το πρόβλημα κ το φάρμακο που σου βάζουν φοβάμαι..

----------


## Korina12

> το πιστευεις οτι σκεφτομουν ακριβως αυτο??οτι μακαρι να υπηρχε ενα δρ.χαουζ!! σιγουρα θα ημουν στην κλινικη του,θα με κοιτουσε με τη γνωστη του μισανθρωπια και θα μου ελεγε καταμουτρα "ενταξει μωρε,πως κανεις ετσι!απλα σου στριψε,εχεισ και μια κυστη στον εγκεφαλο..κατα τ αλλα εισαι μια χαρα!"


Εγώ θα ήθελα τον Ντερεκ από το greys anatomy για γιατρό μου! :P

----------


## elena60

> Τι λες ρε παιδι... εμεινα μ@λ@κ@ς!
> Σε καλο σου βγηκε εν ολιγοις και το χασις και η μαγνητικη που βρηκες την κυστη!
> Ρε με εβαλες σε τρελες σκεψεις τωρα... να παω να ριξω μια μαγνητικια που δεν εχω κανει και ποτε;
> Ρε λες τσαμπα να παιρνω τοσο φαρμακο τοσα χρόνια;
> Περαστικα ρε κοριτσακι μου! 
> Να σε ρωτησω ομως, εκανες θεραπεια με φαρμακα και δεν εβλεπες βελτιωση; Και αν ναι, ποσο καιρο εκανες τη θεραπεια;


Blue δεν εκανα καμια θεραπεια με κανενα φαρμακο. Αρνιομουν να παραδεχτω οτι εχω ψυχολογικα,αν και κατα βαθος το ξερω οτι ειμαι καταθλιπτικη κλπ...Και τωρα που παιρνω τα αντιεπιληπτικα παλι τα ιδια σκατα ειμαι.Βεβαια δεν νιωθω πολυ εντονα συναισθηματα οπως θανατιλα και τετοια,ομως απο ψυχοσωματικα γινεται χαμος.Ζαλαδα σαν μαστουρα ,εχθες επαθα και μια μικρη κρισουλα αλλα οχι πολυ εντονη.Βεβαια μπορει να ειναι και ιδεα μου επειδη εχω τα χαπια ως ενα στηριγμα.Παντως κανε μαγνητικη,με τον εοπυ ειναι τζαπα ετσι κιαλλιως δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι. Το κακο ειναι οτι αν εχεις κυστη στο κεφαλι η ογκο(μη κακο) σου προκαλει ιδια συμπτωματα με τα ψυχολογικα και το μπερδευουν οι γιατροι...ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. Εσυ βλεπεις βελτιωση με τα φαρμακα?

----------


## elena60

> Ωχ ρε συ Ελενα τι ταλαιπωρία τραβάς..Κουράγιο!
> Και η κλειστοφοβία είναι το πρόβλημα κ το φάρμακο που σου βάζουν φοβάμαι..


ευχαριστω να σαι καλα! κουραγιο πραγματι..παντως με εχουν δει ολα τα νοσοκομεια της αθηνας να κλαιω και ξερουν πανω απο 7 γιατροι οτι εχω κανει μπαφο! τελεια!!πηγαινε να κανεισ μη φοβασαι!! δεν ειναι τπτ!!

----------


## Korina12

Α μόνο 7?Τίποτα δεν είναι.Εμένα τα χάλια μου τα ξέρουν οι μισοί γιατροί της Θεσσαλονίκης,όλων των ειδικοτήτων...

----------


## Blue9791

Παιδια οποιος δει αυτο το ποστ παρακαλειται να κανει μια προσευχη.
Χτυπησε μηχανακι τον γατο μου σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου που το εσκασε και βγηκε εξω.
Τον πηγα στην κλινικη και εχει γεμισει ο πνευμονας του υγρο (μαλλον αιμα).
Τον πηρα σπιτι γιατι και στην κλινικη μονος του θα ηταν και θα τον ξαναπαω το πρωι (αν αντεξει) για παραπανω θεραπεια και θωρακοκεντιση.
Οκ μπορει για καποιους να ειναι αστειο που εγινα χαλια για ενα ζωο αλλα οποιος δεν εχει ζωα δεν μπορει να καταλαβει το δεσιμο και τον πονο.
Αν δεν αντεξει, τελειωσα με τα ζωα.
Και φυσικα θα μεινουμε ολοι ξαγρυπνοι να δουμε αν θα παθει πνευμονικο οιδημα γιατι αυτο φοβομαστε αρχικα.
Του κανανε καποιες ενεσεις υποδοριες γιατι δεν καθοτανε με τιποτα να τον ξυρισουν για ενδοφλεβια και αυριο μαλλον θα τον ναρκωσουν.
Ηθελαν και σημερα να τον ναρκωσουν για να του βαλουν φλεβοκαθετηρα αλλα λεει η ναρκωση ηταν μεγαλο ρισκο επειδη ειναι ασταθης η κατασταση του και δεν ηθελα να το παρω.
Τελος παντων... δεν ξερω...

----------


## μαρκελα

> Παιδια οποιος δει αυτο το ποστ παρακαλειται να κανει μια προσευχη.
> Χτυπησε μηχανακι τον γατο μου σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου που το εσκασε και βγηκε εξω.
> Τον πηγα στην κλινικη και εχει γεμισει ο πνευμονας του υγρο (μαλλον αιμα).
> Τον πηρα σπιτι γιατι και στην κλινικη μονος του θα ηταν και θα τον ξαναπαω το πρωι (αν αντεξει) για παραπανω θεραπεια και θωρακοκεντιση.
> Οκ μπορει για καποιους να ειναι αστειο που εγινα χαλια για ενα ζωο αλλα οποιος δεν εχει ζωα δεν μπορει να καταλαβει το δεσιμο και τον πονο.
> Αν δεν αντεξει, τελειωσα με τα ζωα.
> Και φυσικα θα μεινουμε ολοι ξαγρυπνοι να δουμε αν θα παθει πνευμονικο οιδημα γιατι αυτο φοβομαστε αρχικα.
> Του κανανε καποιες ενεσεις υποδοριες γιατι δεν καθοτανε με τιποτα να τον ξυρισουν για ενδοφλεβια και αυριο μαλλον θα τον ναρκωσουν.
> Ηθελαν και σημερα να τον ναρκωσουν για να του βαλουν φλεβοκαθετηρα αλλα λεει η ναρκωση ηταν μεγαλο ρισκο επειδη ειναι ασταθης η κατασταση του και δεν ηθελα να το παρω.
> Τελος παντων... δεν ξερω...


Μπλου μου, εύχομαι να τα καταφέρει και να συνέλθει ο γατούλης σου.. Έχω ζωάκια και ξέρω την έγνοια που έχεις.. 
μακάρι λοιπόν.. και ναι θα κάνω κι εγώ προσευχή για να το ξεπεράσει.. Αχ δεν τα προλαβαίνεις τα άτιμα!

----------


## Blue9791

Σ'ευχαριστω μαρκελα πολυ.
Τον παρακολουθω και προσευχομαι να τα καταφερει μεχρι το πρωι.

----------


## Blue9791

Φυσικα δεν εκλεισα ματι ολη νυχτα απο το αγχος... Ο γατος κοιμηθηκε σχετικα καλα.
Τωρα παμε στην κλινικη να δουμε τι θα κανουμε.
Καλημερα απο μεσα απ΄την καρδια μου σε ολους.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Φυσικα δεν εκλεισα ματι ολη νυχτα απο το αγχος... Ο γατος κοιμηθηκε σχετικα καλα.
> Τωρα παμε στην κλινικη να δουμε τι θα κανουμε.
> Καλημερα απο μεσα απ΄την καρδια μου σε ολους.


Τι εγινε γαμοτι μου ρε Μπλου? Ασχημα μαντατα πρωι πρωι....γατος ειναι θα τα καταφερει.

----------


## Blue9791

> Τι εγινε γαμοτι μου ρε Μπλου? Ασχημα μαντατα πρωι πρωι....γατος ειναι θα τα καταφερει.


Μακαρι τι να πω...
Τον ναρκωσαν τελικα για να παρουν αιμα. Οι εξετασεις του ηταν σε γενικες γραμμες καλες. Ο αιματοκριτης της του καλος και δεν εχει και πυρετο. Και καποιες αλλες που του εκαναν για να δουν αν παιζει αλλη αιμοραγια ηταν αρνητικες.
Βεβαια μια απο τις γιατρους μου ειπε οτι ναι μεν ειναι σε καλυτερη κατασταση αλλα δεν εχει διαφυγει τον κινδυνο γιατι ο αριστερος του πνευμονας ειναι γεματος αιμα και αυτο που περιμενουμε ειναι να κανει πηγμα το αιμα και με θεραπεια να υποχωρησει γιατι του δημιουργει δυσπνοια φυσικα.
Και η αποψη των γιατρων ειναι οτι εφαγε κλωτσια.
Ειλικρινα παιδια το γατι εμεινε εξω 10 δευτερολεπτα. Και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ακουσα να περναει ουτε αυτοκινητο ουτε μηχανακι.
Αν ηταν μηχανακι ή αυτοκινητο ή θα τον ειχε αφησει στον τοπο ή θα του ειχε κανει πολυ σοβαροτερη ζημια. Συν το οτι δεν εχει καταγματα.
Τι να πω για οποιον ειδε ενα γατι τρομαγμενο και το κλωτσησε... να πω βαρεια κουβεντα; Δεν θα πω.
Αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι να γινει καλα ο μικρος μου.
Τον κρατησαν στην κλινικη για θεραπεια και γιατι πρεπει να ειναι περιορισμενος για να μην χειροτερεψει το τραυμα του.
Αν ολα πανε καλα ομως το βραδυ θα παω να τον παρω και θα τον ξαναπαω το πρωι για ακτινογραφια.
Αν ολα πανε καλα...

----------


## Blue9791

Δεν χρειαζεται καν να αναφερω πως ειμαστε ολοι.
Εγω εχω αρρωστησει, η γιαγια μου κανει ταματα και τετοια.
Μπορει να ακουγονται αστεια ολα αυτα αλλα ειλικρινα πρεπει να ζησει καποιος με ενα ζωο, να δει το δεσιμο, την αγαπη, το παιχνιδι, το χαδι για να καταλαβει οτι ο πονος ειναι ο ιδιος με το να παθει κατι καποιος ανθρωπος. Ισως και πιο μεγαλος γιατι το ζωο ειναι ανυπερασπιστο και μονο αγαπη ζητα και προσφερει.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

καποιο κολοαρχιδο θα ητανε μπλου και τον χτυπησε τον γατο, γαμοτο σπιτι του γαμοτο. Δεν ξερεις πως τρελενομαι με κατι τετοια το κακο ειναι οτι δεν τον ειδες να του στριψεις το λαρυγγι του καθικιου. Δε ξερω απο τοτε που μου δηλητηριασαν το προηγουμενο σκυλι (πριν δυο χρονια σαν σημερα 4 σεπτεβριου του 10) τρελενομαι οταν βλεπω να βαρανε ζωα. Γαμοτο μουνι τους γαμοτο. Θα τα παει καλα ο γατος δυναμη ρε μπλου και απο κοντα και τη γιαγια.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Δεν χρειαζεται καν να αναφερω πως ειμαστε ολοι.
> Εγω εχω αρρωστησει, η γιαγια μου κανει ταματα και τετοια.
> Μπορει να ακουγονται αστεια ολα αυτα αλλα ειλικρινα πρεπει να ζησει καποιος με ενα ζωο, να δει το δεσιμο, την αγαπη, το παιχνιδι, το χαδι για να καταλαβει οτι ο πονος ειναι ο ιδιος με το να παθει κατι καποιος ανθρωπος. Ισως και πιο μεγαλος γιατι το ζωο ειναι ανυπερασπιστο και μονο αγαπη ζητα και προσφερει.


αν έχεις λίγο λαδάκι από αυτά τα εκκλησιαστικά ή λίγο αγιασμό βάλτου πάνω του.. ναι να ελπίζεις και στο θαύμα!!!
θα τα καταφέρει, θα δεις.. δεν λένε πως οι γάτες είν' εφτάψυχες;


https://encrypted-tbn1.google.com/im...5h3A36_j5CaWzw σου στέλνω κι αυτό για τον γατούλη μας!

----------


## Korina12

Αχ ειλικρινά στεναχωρέθηκα πολύ blue!Εχω ένα μικρό σκυλάκι που το λατρεύω κ δεν αντέχω ούτε στη σκέψη ότι μπορεί να μου πάθει κάτι.Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρει ο γατούλης σου,προσεύχομαι κι εγώ γι'αυτό.Για τον μ@λ@κα που το έκανε αυτό ας μην αρχίσω τώρα τις κατάρες..ελπίζω μόνο να το βρει από το Θεό..

----------


## Soutsi

> Παιδια οποιος δει αυτο το ποστ παρακαλειται να κανει μια προσευχη.
> Χτυπησε μηχανακι τον γατο μου σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου που το εσκασε και βγηκε εξω.
> Τον πηγα στην κλινικη και εχει γεμισει ο πνευμονας του υγρο (μαλλον αιμα).
> Τον πηρα σπιτι γιατι και στην κλινικη μονος του θα ηταν και θα τον ξαναπαω το πρωι (αν αντεξει) για παραπανω θεραπεια και θωρακοκεντιση.
> Οκ μπορει για καποιους να ειναι αστειο που εγινα χαλια για ενα ζωο αλλα οποιος δεν εχει ζωα δεν μπορει να καταλαβει το δεσιμο και τον πονο.
> Αν δεν αντεξει, τελειωσα με τα ζωα.
> Και φυσικα θα μεινουμε ολοι ξαγρυπνοι να δουμε αν θα παθει πνευμονικο οιδημα γιατι αυτο φοβομαστε αρχικα.
> Του κανανε καποιες ενεσεις υποδοριες γιατι δεν καθοτανε με τιποτα να τον ξυρισουν για ενδοφλεβια και αυριο μαλλον θα τον ναρκωσουν.
> Ηθελαν και σημερα να τον ναρκωσουν για να του βαλουν φλεβοκαθετηρα αλλα λεει η ναρκωση ηταν μεγαλο ρισκο επειδη ειναι ασταθης η κατασταση του και δεν ηθελα να το παρω.
> Τελος παντων... δεν ξερω...


Υπομονή αγάπη μ τι να πω... ηρεμία θέλει κ ψυχραιμία. Προσπάθησε να μην μεταδίδεις το άγχος σου κ στην γιαγιά, μείνε ψύχραιμη κ περίμενε, ο χρόνος θα δείξει... ίσως είναι μια δοκιμασία που πρέπει να περάσεις όσο σκληρό κ αν ακούγεται. Υπομονή κ ψυχραιμία...
Περαστικά του απο την καρδιά μου

----------


## Blue9791

Για ακομα μια φορα με συγκινησατε ολοι...
Πηρα τηλεφωνο στην κλινικη κατα τις 12 και μου ειπαν οτι συνηλθε απο τη ναρκωση και οτι ειναι σταθερος.
Θα ξαναπαρω σε καμια ωρα.
Soutsi δεν με νοιαζει για μενα ειλικρινα η αγωνια που περναω.
Με τρελαινει η αγωνια που περναει το γατι. Γιατι σ'αυτο δεν μπορεις να εξηγησεις ουτε γιατι το κλωτσησαν, ουτε γιατι το ταλαιπωρουν οι γιατροι, ουτε γιατι ποναει.
Και ειναι και 4,5 μηνων και αυτο με σκοτωνει ακομα πιο πολυ!
Ευχαριστω παιδια, δεν υπαρχουν λογια να περιγραψουν ποσο σημαντικη ειναι η παρουσια σας (γιατι τελικα παρουσια ειναι).

----------


## elena60

> Για ακομα μια φορα με συγκινησατε ολοι...
> Πηρα τηλεφωνο στην κλινικη κατα τις 12 και μου ειπαν οτι συνηλθε απο τη ναρκωση και οτι ειναι σταθερος.
> Θα ξαναπαρω σε καμια ωρα.
> Soutsi δεν με νοιαζει για μενα ειλικρινα η αγωνια που περναω.
> Με τρελαινει η αγωνια που περναει το γατι. Γιατι σ'αυτο δεν μπορεις να εξηγησεις ουτε γιατι το κλωτσησαν, ουτε γιατι το ταλαιπωρουν οι γιατροι, ουτε γιατι ποναει.
> Και ειναι και 4,5 μηνων και αυτο με σκοτωνει ακομα πιο πολυ!
> Ευχαριστω παιδια, δεν υπαρχουν λογια να περιγραψουν ποσο σημαντικη ειναι η παρουσια σας (γιατι τελικα παρουσια ειναι).


Blue τι να πω...εχω χασει και γω δυσο σκυλια,το ενα απο φολα και το αλλο απο αμαξι..ξερω πως ειναι να χανεις ζωο.δεν αντεχεται! τα ζωακια ειναι 1000 φορες πιο καλα απο ανθρωπο.ειναι μεγαλος πονος ! ευτυχως που ειναι σταθερος και δεν εγινε κατι χειροτερο...περαστικα στο ζωακι και σε σενα! που προφανως θα εισαι συνχισμενη με ολο αυτο...βαλτου λουρακι!!

----------


## Blue9791

Αν τη γλιτωσει δεν ξερω και εγω τι θα κανω για να μην βγαινει εξω! Θα πρεπει να καταστρωνουμε σχεδιο γιατι ειναι τρομερα γρηγορος.
Τωρα ξαναπηρα στην κλινικη και μου ειπανε τα ιδια. Εξακολουθει να ειναι σταθερος.
Αλλα δεν μπορω να νιωσω καλυτερα γιατι εγω θελω να λυσσαει και να μετακομιζει ολο το σπιτι απο την ενεργεια που εχει.
Ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν θα επιδεινωθει και οτι θα σταθεροποιειται ολο και περισσοτερο.
Ειναι μεγαλος πονος ρε Ελενα... Εχουμε αρρωστησει σου λεω ολοι, ακομα και οι φιλοι μου με παιρνουν να μαθουν με αγωνια.
Και η αληθεια ειναι οτι παρ'οτι παντα ειχα ζωα, απο μωρο και τα λατρευα, τοσο πολυ δεν ειχα δεθει με κανενα ζωο.
Κανεις μας δλδ. Λες και μας μαγεψε αυτο το γατι.

----------


## Korina12

Εμένα το σκυλάκι μου μια φορά του είχαμε πάρει ένα καινούριο λουράκι κ τον βγάζω πρώτη φορά μ'αυτό έξω..Και μάλλον ήταν λίγο πιο μεγάλο από ότι έπρεπε αυτό στο λαιμό κ με το που βλέπει ο δικός μου ένα άλλο σκυλάκι αρκετά πιο μακριά άρχισε να κάνει σαν τρελό κ έτσι όπως χτυπιόταν από τη λαχτάρα του να τρέξει στο άλλο βγάζει το κεφάλι του από το λουράκι κ αρχίζει να τρέχει.Και μένω εγώ με το λουρί στο χέρι..Φρίκαρα κ άρχισα να τσιρίζω σαν τρελή γιατί ήμασταν κ σε σημείο με δρόμους,αμάξια..λέω πάει τώρα θα μου τον πατήσουν..Ευτυχώς μόλις έφτασε στο άλλο σκυλάκι σταμάτησε εκεί κ έτρεξα κ τον άρπαξα..Πήρα όμως τέτοια λαχτάρα..Το λουρί φυσικά το πέταξα κ από τότε για να τον βγάλω ελέγχω συνέχεια αν το φοράει καλά κλπ.Μου λέει η μάνα μου "φαντάζομαι δηλαδή αν κάνεις παιδί πώς θα κάνεις"..:P

----------


## parapono

Blue να ευχηθώ και εγώ περαστικά στο γατάκι σου..Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά..Η ασυνειδησία του κόσμου δεν έχει όρια..Εγώ σήμερα παραλίγο να χτυπήσω κατά λάθος ένα γατάκι που πετάχτηκε ξαφνικά μπροστά μου στο δρόμο και μέχρι να δω από τον καθρέπτη ότι πρόλαβε να περάσει από το αμάξι μου άλλαξα 200 χρώματα και με έπιασε πανικός..Αλλά ευτυχώς δεν έπαθε τίποτα..

----------


## elena60

> Εμένα το σκυλάκι μου μια φορά του είχαμε πάρει ένα καινούριο λουράκι κ τον βγάζω πρώτη φορά μ'αυτό έξω..Και μάλλον ήταν λίγο πιο μεγάλο από ότι έπρεπε αυτό στο λαιμό κ με το που βλέπει ο δικός μου ένα άλλο σκυλάκι αρκετά πιο μακριά άρχισε να κάνει σαν τρελό κ έτσι όπως χτυπιόταν από τη λαχτάρα του να τρέξει στο άλλο βγάζει το κεφάλι του από το λουράκι κ αρχίζει να τρέχει.Και μένω εγώ με το λουρί στο χέρι..Φρίκαρα κ άρχισα να τσιρίζω σαν τρελή γιατί ήμασταν κ σε σημείο με δρόμους,αμάξια..λέω πάει τώρα θα μου τον πατήσουν..Ευτυχώς μόλις έφτασε στο άλλο σκυλάκι σταμάτησε εκεί κ έτρεξα κ τον άρπαξα..Πήρα όμως τέτοια λαχτάρα..Το λουρί φυσικά το πέταξα κ από τότε για να τον βγάλω ελέγχω συνέχεια αν το φοράει καλά κλπ.Μου λέει η μάνα μου "φαντάζομαι δηλαδή αν κάνεις παιδί πώς θα κάνεις"..:P


Καλα,εγω ειχα ενα σκυλι τον χανι ο οποιος ηταν πολυ υπερκινητικος και δεν μπορουσα να τον μαζεψω! Ειχα και ενα γκομενο θεοχαζο που αφησε την πορτα του σπιτιου ανοιχτη..παιρνει ενα δρομο το σκυλι και τρεχει εξω στο δρομο!! Εχω και τη διαταραχη πανικου και σε τετοια ξερετε πως αντιδραμε..σαν να εχει γινει σεισμος και τρεχουμε να σωθουμε! Βαζω κατι φωνες,τρεχω με ολη μου τη δυναμη και προλαβα το σκυλι στο τελευταιο σκαλι πριν το δρομο! Του εριξα ενα χεσιμο απο δω μεχρι απεναντι!! Μου λεει "μα πρεπει να μαθει το σκυλι ολο μεσα το εχεις" ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ!!!! Πηρα μια τρομαρα...απο τοτε δεν τον αφηνα ουτε την πορτα να πλησιασω...

----------


## Korina12

τα σκατούλια δεν τα προλαβαίνεις!Μη δουν ανοιχτή την πόρτα θέλουν να φύγουν..Την άλλη φορά ανοίγει η μάνα μου την εξώπορτα να βγάλει τα σκουπίδια έξω, τρύπωσε κι ο μικρούλης κ βγήκε,η μάνα μου δεν τον πήρε χαμπάρι,μπαίνει κλείνει την πόρτα..Μετά από λίγη ώρα τον φωνάζαμε,ψάχναμε κάτω από τα κρεβάτια,πουθενά..Τον βρίκαμε μετά να κόβει βόλτες στις σκάλες πάνω κάτω σε άλλους ορόφους..Ευτυχώς ήταν κλειστή η πόρτα της εισόδου κ δεν βγήκε από την πολυκατοικία.

----------


## Blue9791

Το σκυλι μου βγαινει εξω μονο του, κανει τη βολτα του και γυριζει αλλα τον εχω μαθει απο κουταβι να το κανει και ειναι πολυ προσεκτικος ιδιαιτερα στο οως περναει το δρομο.
Ο μικρος μου ο βλακας δεν ειχε βγει ουτε στην αυλη να δει πως ειναι!
Τελος παντων... θα παω σε λιγο να τον παρω.
Το πως εχει αδειασει το σπιτι δε λεγεται... παρ'ολο που υπαρχει το σκυλι.
Εν τω μεταξυ εγω ειμαι μονιμως ενα τσακ πριν τον πανικο. Βεβαια τωρα εχω λογο και δεν ειναι στο ξεκουδουνο αλλα περναω δυσκολα... 
Ας περναω εγω δυσκολα και ας γινει καλα ο μικρος.

----------


## Blue9791

Τελικα τον αφησαμε εκει γιατι στα μισα της διαδρομης προς το σπιτι εκανε εμετο (νερο σκετο βεβαια) που μαλλον ηταν παρενεργεια της ηρεμιστικης που του εκαναν το πρωι.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι μου εκαναν τη καρδια περιβολι γιατι λενε οτι η θεραπεια που κανει ειναι συντηρητικη γιατι δεν μπορουν να επεμβουν στον πνευμονα (με παρακεντιση, οχι ακομα τουλαχιστον) και το οτι επιβιωνει ειναι καλο. Τι να πω... Το θεμα ειναι να γινει καλα οχι να επιβιωνει.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Δεν ξερω τι να σου γραψω γαμοτο μου. Παντως οτι τα καταφερνει ο Σαμ ειναι καλο εχει δυναμεις . Πως γραφουμε και μεις για τα δικα μας ζορια , "δεν φτανει μονο η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη θελει προσπαθεια κι απο εμας". Ετσι και ο γατος εχει δυναμεις και προσπαθει. Αντε περιμενω καλυτερα νεα.

----------


## Korina12

Πραγματικά μπαίνω σ'αυτό το post με ένα σφίξιμο στο στήθος από την αγωνία τι θα διαβάσω..Μπλου περιμένουμε νέα...

----------


## Blue9791

Παιδια μαλλον επιασαν τοπο οι προσευχες.
Ενω χθες μου ελεγαν οι γιατροι οτι δεν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση, το πρωι εκανε στροφη και πηρε τα πανω του!
Τον εχω στο σπιτι τωρα και θα συνεχισουμε την αγωγη με κορτιζονη και αντιβιοτικα εδω.
Εχει κεφια, τρωει, ψιλοπαιζει και κανει πολλα χαδακια!
Η ακτινογραφια του η σιεμερινη ηταν πιο καθαρη και σε μια εβδομαδα θα παμε παλι να δουμε πως παει.
Τον προσεχουμε να μην κανει τρελες και πηδαει απο επιπλο σε επιπλο, γενικα ειναι υπο στενη παρακολουθηση.
Τι να πω, παρ'οτι εχω ηρεμησει γιατι φαινεται οτι ειναι καλυτερα, ακομα ειμαι επιφυλακτικη γιατι δεν το πιστευω οτι αλλαξαν ετσι τα πραγματα.
Για σας πια δεν εχω λογια... για αλλη μια φορα δειξατε τι ψυχουλες ειστε ολοι σας.
Ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου για την στηριξη προς εμενα αλλα κυριως για την θετικη ενεργεια προς τον Σαμ.
Ειστε πραγματικα υπεροχοι ανθρωποι :)

----------


## Korina12

Γιούπιιιι!Πολύ χαίρομαι!Μπράβο ρε Σαμ! :)

----------


## μαρκελα

https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/im...PeWhyvXrH0TeLQ
..δεν ξέρω αν του μοιάζει, αλλά κάπως έτσι είναι ο δικός μου, ο Φρίξος μου!

σιδερένιος λοιπόν ο γάτουλας! ναι πρόσεχέ τον τώρα! τέρμα στα ξεπορτίσματα! τυχερός ο μάγκας, που έχει τέτοια φροντίδα κι αγάπη!

----------


## Soutsi

:) χαίρομαι :)
όλα πήγαν κατ ευχήν

----------


## Blue9791

Να σου ζησει ο Φριξος σου!
Εχω ποσταρει φωτογραφιες του παλιοτερα. Ειναι ενα πορτοκαλοασπρο τερατακι!
Ευχαριστω παιδια!
Τωρα τραβαω ζορι με τα φαρμακα του... δεν γουσταρει μια!
Με εχει καταγδαρει αλλα εγω ειμαι πιο πεισματαρα απ'αυτον.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Να σου ζησει ο Φριξος σου!
> Εχω ποσταρει φωτογραφιες του παλιοτερα. Ειναι ενα πορτοκαλοασπρο τερατακι!
> Ευχαριστω παιδια!
> Τωρα τραβαω ζορι με τα φαρμακα του... δεν γουσταρει μια!
> Με εχει καταγδαρει αλλα εγω ειμαι πιο πεισματαρα απ'αυτον.


Σ' ευχαριστώ Μπλου μου! Για τα φαρμακάκια του τώρα, αν πρόκειται για χαπάκια, 
φτιάξε μικρούτσικα κεφτεδάκια και χώνε τα μέσα, με τις σταγόνες ναι είναι ζόρι..
Θα τα καταφέρεις όμως εσύ.. καλά κουράγια.. άντε να περάσει κι αυτό! :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://www.mattlewis.ewebsite.com/im.../cat-smile.jpg

Οριστε πως αντεδρασαν τα γατια μου μολις εμαθαν για τον Σαμ

----------


## Blue9791

> http://www.mattlewis.ewebsite.com/im.../cat-smile.jpg
> 
> Οριστε πως αντεδρασαν τα γατια μου μολις εμαθαν για τον Σαμ


Υπεροχο!
Ευχαριστω :):)

----------


## Blue9791

> Σ' ευχαριστώ Μπλου μου! Για τα φαρμακάκια του τώρα, αν πρόκειται για χαπάκια, 
> φτιάξε μικρούτσικα κεφτεδάκια και χώνε τα μέσα, με τις σταγόνες ναι είναι ζόρι..
> Θα τα καταφέρεις όμως εσύ.. καλά κουράγια.. άντε να περάσει κι αυτό! :)


2 σιροπια και 2 χαπια.
Στο λαρυγγι με το δαχτυλο και τα καταπινει μια χαρα!
Ουτε σου'πα ουτε μου'πες, τιποτα, κανεναν διαλογο δεν δεχομαι απο τον μικρο.
Τα παιρνει και λεει και ενα τραγουδι μετα.

----------


## elena60

> Να σου ζησει ο Φριξος σου!
> Εχω ποσταρει φωτογραφιες του παλιοτερα. Ειναι ενα πορτοκαλοασπρο τερατακι!
> Ευχαριστω παιδια!
> Τωρα τραβαω ζορι με τα φαρμακα του... δεν γουσταρει μια!
> Με εχει καταγδαρει αλλα εγω ειμαι πιο πεισματαρα απ'αυτον.


Περαστικα και απο μενα στο γατακι! Ολα καλα θα πανε! Εγω παλι τον χαβα μου...τελικα κατεληξα σε διαγνωση καταθλιψης και διαταραχης πανικου.Ουτε επιληψιες ουτε τιποτα.Ο ψυχιατρος κατεληξε σε διαγνωση καταθλιψης και διαταραχης πανικου(τελεια) με deprevix,azapin kai distraneurine...τι ξερετε γιαυτα τα φαρμακα εσεις που ειστε παλιοι..?? Σορρυ που σας τα πρηζω μ αυτα ενω εσεις κανετε το χαβαλε σας,ομως ειμαι σε σταδιο που εσεις εχετε προφανως ξεπερασει και η αγωνια μου ειναι τεραστια! Σας ευχαριτστω που με βοηθατε και ελπιζω να με καταταξατε ηδη στο κλαμπ των καταθλιπτικων ....(εδω δεν ξερω αν κλαιμε η γελαμε οπως ειπε και η κοπελια παραπανω)!!

----------


## Blue9791

Πρωτη φορα τα ακουω τα συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα... Παιζει να ειναι νεας γενιας.
Δεν ειναι ο χαβας σου :)
Το θεμα του γατου ηταν εκτακτο. Το νημα εξακολουθει να ειναι για πανικους :)
Οσο για το οτι εισαι στο σταδιο που εμεις εχουμε ξεπερασει θα σου πω οτι τα τελευταια βραδια ξυπναω καθε 2 ωρες καθιδρη με μια αισθηση οτι πνιγομαι.
Το αγχος οσο και να το καλυπτεις, ειναι παντα εκει.
Δεν το λεω για να σε αποκαρδιωσω, ισα ισα.
Κανε την προσπαθεια σου και ολα θα πανε περιφημα :)

----------


## elena60

περιφημα! με μια σακουλα ψυχοφαρμακα! πρωτη φορα ε...?χμμμ αυτο το distaneurine με τρομαζει απο το ονομα και το παρουσιαστικο του..ειναι σαν αυτα τα κλασσικα ψυχοφαρμακα που βλεπουμε στις ταινιες...καψουλες σε βαζακι! ετσι το εχω συνδυασει! ειπε οτι αυτο ειναι σε περιπτωση αναγκης κρισης. ειπε οτι το θεμα μου δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο,ειναι πλεον οργανικο και ειναι ορμονικο. Οι ορμονες μου διαταραχθηκαν με τη χρηση χασις (σεροτονινες αδρεναλινες πως τισ λενε αυτες..). μοου συνεστησε θεραπεια ενα χρονο και βλεπουμε..που σημαινει δεν παντρευεσαι,δεν κανεις παιδια.Μπραβο,ωραια τα καταφεραμε παιδια! Ειχε φαση παντως ο γιατρος ( που σημειωτεον ειναι πολυδιαφημισμενος στο γκουγκλ με αρθρα κλπ κλπ) .Μου λεει "τι τα θελες παιδακι μου αυτα,μερικοι καπνιζουν μεχρι τα 80 τους χασισια και ειναι τελεια και συ βρεθηκες ενα βημα πριν το ψυχιατρειο!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Σορρυ που σας τα πρηζω μ αυτα ενω εσεις κανετε το χαβαλε σας,ομως ειμαι σε σταδιο που εσεις εχετε προφανως ξεπερασει και η αγωνια μου ειναι τεραστια! Σας ευχαριτστω που με βοηθατε και ελπιζω να με καταταξατε ηδη στο κλαμπ των καταθλιπτικων ....(εδω δεν ξερω αν κλαιμε η γελαμε οπως ειπε και η κοπελια παραπανω)!!


elena60 θα ειμαι αυστηρος μαζι σου...
1ον. Αυτα τα σορρυ και τα σας πρηζω κομμενα. Εδω ειμαστε για να κανουμε την "δικια μας ψυχοθεραπεια". Οποτε ποια συγνωμη και γιατι. Εχουμε κοινα ζορια και προσπαθουμε οσο γινεται να στηριξει ο ενας τον αλλον. Απο που θα βρεις στηριξη απο αυτους που ειναι "καλα" ή απο εμας τους "τρελουτσικους" που λεει και η Μπλου. Μπλου και εσυ τωρα με το προβλημα με το γατι ολο κατι σορρυ ησουνα κι αλλη φορα να μη το ξανακανεις... Προσωπικα σε θεωρω ενα απο τα πιο γαματα ατομα που εχω "γνωρισει" και φυσικα θα σε στηριξω κι εγω και οι αλλοι.

2ον. "σε σταδιο που εσεις εχετε προφανως ξεπερασει "...elena60 μακαρι να συνεβαιναι αυτο ολοι στην προσπαθεια να το ξεπερασουμαι ειμαστε.

3ον."οπως ειπε και η κοπελια παραπανω" Ρε συ elena60 μη μου αλλαζεις φυλο.:) Απο οσο ξερω 45 χρονια τωρα ανηκω στο αντρικο και τελευταια ψαχνομαι να βρω γυναικα να φτιαξω ενα κοριτσι και μετα ενα ...παιδι που λενε και στο χωριο μου.;)

Γεια σου Μπλου... αντε να μου συνερθεις να γραψεις κανα κουφο κειμενο να το βαλω στο τοπ τεν μου

Σημερον εχω συνεδρεια με την ψυχιατρο/ψυχολογο μου παω να βγαλω λιγο τα σωψυχα μου...

----------


## Blue9791

Το παρακολουθω το τοπ τεν σου πουλακι μου ανελειπως!
Δεν ειμαι σε mood για κουφα ρε γαμωτο...
Ο υπνος μου ηταν κακος, ξυπνησα με ταραχη και αποπροσανατολισμενη, εχω μια ελαφρια καμψη γενικα.
Αδιαθετησα κιολας... η ευχη και η καταρα του φυλου βλεπεις.
Ξυπναω και απο τις 8 (ανεργος ανθρωπος!) για να μπουκωσω στον βλακα μου τα φαρμακα του.
Ειμαι και ευσυγκινητη τις τελευταιες μερες.
Ειμαι και ολη μερα στο σπιτι για να παρακολουθω τον βλακα μου (ναι τον Σαμ λεω) και εχω φρικαρει.
Τις ορμονες μου μεσα!
Ουφ...

----------


## Blue9791

Επισης εχω να πω οτι παρακολουθω την παρα-ολυμπιαδα (που κακως λεγεται ετσι) με δεος για τους ανθρωπους αυτους και απεριοριστο θαυμασμο!
Ολοι, μα ολοι, πρεπει να παραδειγματιστουμε.
7 μεταλλια μεχρι χθες η ελληνικη αποστολη απο ανθρωπους "μισους" αλλα πιο ολοκληρους απο οτι θα μπορεσουμε ποτε να γινουμε εμεις οι αρτημελεις και "υγιεις".
Χωρις σπονσορες, χωρις ειδικες εγκαταστασεις για να προπονηθουν (εδω δεν εχουν που να προπονηθουν οι αθλητες της ολυμπιαδας, ποσο μαλλον της παρα-ολυμπιαδας), μονο με την ψυχαρα τους!
Για μενα αυτοι ειναι ηρωες, αυτοι ειναι προτυπα, αυτοι ειναι ανθρωποι που ξερουν πολυ καλα πως να ζουν και να ειναι ευτυχισμενοι!

----------


## Korina12

> Περαστικα και απο μενα στο γατακι! Ολα καλα θα πανε! Εγω παλι τον χαβα μου...τελικα κατεληξα σε διαγνωση καταθλιψης και διαταραχης πανικου.Ουτε επιληψιες ουτε τιποτα.Ο ψυχιατρος κατεληξε σε διαγνωση καταθλιψης και διαταραχης πανικου(τελεια) με deprevix,azapin kai distraneurine...τι ξερετε γιαυτα τα φαρμακα εσεις που ειστε παλιοι..?? Σορρυ που σας τα πρηζω μ αυτα ενω εσεις κανετε το χαβαλε σας,ομως ειμαι σε σταδιο που εσεις εχετε προφανως ξεπερασει και η αγωνια μου ειναι τεραστια! Σας ευχαριτστω που με βοηθατε και ελπιζω να με καταταξατε ηδη στο κλαμπ των καταθλιπτικων ....(εδω δεν ξερω αν κλαιμε η γελαμε οπως ειπε και η κοπελια παραπανω)!!


Ελενα,το deprevix είναι η ίδια ουσία με το efexor και το azapin είναι το remeron (θα τα έχεις διαβάσει εδώ μέσα πολύ συχνά αυτά).Αυτά είναι πιο γνωστά γενικά,ενώ εσένα σου έδωσε τις ίδιες ουσίες με άλλη ονομασία.Δηλαδή μη νομίζεις ότι παίρνεις κάτι σπάνιο..Κι εγώ efexor παίρνω κ με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά.Το τρίτο που σου έδωσε δεν το ξέρω,μάλλον ηρεμιστικό θα είναι για να σου λέει ότι θα το παίρνεις σε περίπτωση ανάγκης μόνο.

----------


## Soutsi

> ...τελικα κατεληξα σε διαγνωση καταθλιψης και διαταραχης πανικου.Ουτε επιληψιες ουτε τιποτα.Ο ψυχιατρος κατεληξε σε διαγνωση καταθλιψης και διαταραχης πανικου(τελεια) με deprevix,azapin kai distraneurine...τι ξερετε γιαυτα τα φαρμακα εσεις που ειστε παλιοι..?


Μετά την πολυήμερη ταλαιπώρια με τους γιατρούς το σιγουρέψαμε λοιπόν. Αυτό είναι καλό κ για την δική σου οπτική, σε κάνει να εστιάζεσαι σε ενα στόχο κ ενα ξεκάθαρο πρόβλημα.
Τα φάρμακα δεν τα γνωρίζω ούτε κ εγώ κ παίζει να ναι νέας γενιάς όπως ανέφερε κ η blue. Ο γιατρός σου απο οτι έχω καταλάβει ακούγεται πολύ καλός, οπότε αν δεν εμπιστευτείς τον καλύτερο ποιόν άλλον μένει να εμπιστευτείς? το κλείσαμε κ αυτό. Μην έχεις αμφιβολίες για τα φάρμακα, είμαι σίγουρη οτι δεν σου τα έδωσε τυχαία. όσο για την ετήσια θεραπεία, πιστεύω θα δείς διαφορά μέσα στους πρώτους 2 μήνες, κ αυτό που θα δώσουν τα φάρμακα είναι συγκεκριμένο, απο εκεί κ πέρα θα παίξει ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ρόλο κ η δική σου συμπεριφορά μέσα σε αυτόν τον χρόνο. Θα πρέπει κ εσύ να κάνεις βήματα, είτε αυτά σημαίνουν έξοδο με φίλους, υποχρεώσεις που θα τις αναλαμβάνεις εσυ π.χ. τράπεζες κλπ κ γενικά οτιδήποτε θα σε φερνει σε δυσάρεστη θέση. Αυτός ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης ονομάζεται συμπεριφορικός κ είναι όρος της ψυχολογίας. Μέσω της επαναληψης το μυαλό εγκαθιδρύει μέσα του τις ενέργεις σαν κάτι που έχει φυσιολογικούς ρυθμούς κ μειώνει το άγχος. Φυσικά κ είναι τρομερά δύσκολο αυτό να το κάνεις. Οι πανικοί είναι ο μπαμπούλας που μας κάνει όλους κότες. Τις συμβουλές που σου δίνω πρέπει να τις κάνω κ εγώ αλλά τα αποφεύγω. όμως σε προγενέστερη φάση όταν η κατάθλιψη ήταν πολύ έντονη επιβάλονταν να κάνω κάποια βήματα έξω απο το σπίτι.

Αυτά τα ολίγα για αρχή.
Α! δοκίμασε να πας σε κάποιον ψυχοθεραπευτή να βγάλεις κ εσύ τα σώψυχα σου, απο πολλές απόψεις είναι λυτρωτικό. Σε κάνει να πιστέυεις οτι κάποιος σε καταλαβαίνει, δεν είσαι μόνη σου κ όλες οι ανασφάλεις θα φανερωθούν μπροστά σου, έτσι ώστε σταδιακά να εξαφανίζονται κ να αποδυναμόνονται. trust me :)

----------


## Soutsi

> Επισης εχω να πω οτι παρακολουθω την παρα-ολυμπιαδα (που κακως λεγεται ετσι) με δεος για τους ανθρωπους αυτους και απεριοριστο θαυμασμο!
> Ολοι, μα ολοι, πρεπει να παραδειγματιστουμε.
> 7 μεταλλια μεχρι χθες η ελληνικη αποστολη απο ανθρωπους "μισους" αλλα πιο ολοκληρους απο οτι θα μπορεσουμε ποτε να γινουμε εμεις οι αρτημελεις και "υγιεις".
> Χωρις σπονσορες, χωρις ειδικες εγκαταστασεις για να προπονηθουν (εδω δεν εχουν που να προπονηθουν οι αθλητες της ολυμπιαδας, ποσο μαλλον της παρα-ολυμπιαδας), μονο με την ψυχαρα τους!
> Για μενα αυτοι ειναι ηρωες, αυτοι ειναι προτυπα, αυτοι ειναι ανθρωποι που ξερουν πολυ καλα πως να ζουν και να ειναι ευτυχισμενοι!


https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...10909950_n.jpg

----------


## Blue9791

Με αφορμη το ποστ του φιλου μου του ti einai touto pali για τον νεο δισκο του Ντιλαν, θυμηθηκα την αγαπημενη μου Joan Baez που τραγουδαει το αγαπημενο μου τραγουδι του αγαπημενου μου Leonard Cohen (πολλοι αγαπημενοι μαζι!).
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc....1.917MtaaYkzc

----------


## Blue9791

Εχω και κερασακι για την τουρτα...
Λουμπαγκο ξεγυρισμενο. Δεν μπορω να κουνηθω :(

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Μπλου τι λεει εισαι καλυτερα? Ερωτηση:Εχεις καμμια αποψη για το tavor? Μου το εβαλε χθες η ψυχιατρος (αφαιρεσε ολα τα αλλα εκτος το εφεξορ) γιατι θεωρειται η πιο υπναγωγη βενζοδιαζεπινη. Της επεμεινα εχθες οτι πρεπει να βρουμε λυση με τον υπνο (κοιμαμαι ευκολα αλλα ξυπναω 3, 4 φορες την νυχτα οποτε χανω την σειρα στον υπνο) Αυτο συμβαινει τρια χρονια

----------


## Blue9791

> Μπλου τι λεει εισαι καλυτερα? Ερωτηση:Εχεις καμμια αποψη για το tavor? Μου το εβαλε χθες η ψυχιατρος (αφαιρεσε ολα τα αλλα εκτος το εφεξορ) γιατι θεωρειται η πιο υπναγωγη βενζοδιαζεπινη. Της επεμεινα εχθες οτι πρεπει να βρουμε λυση με τον υπνο (κοιμαμαι ευκολα αλλα ξυπναω 3, 4 φορες την νυχτα οποτε χανω την σειρα στον υπνο) Αυτο συμβαινει τρια χρονια


Χαλια η μεση... Πηρα μυοχαλαρωτικα και αντιφλεγμωνωδη και περιμενω να ξεραθω στον υπνο.
Τα ταβορ ειναι παααααααρα πολυ παλια ιστορια. Να φανταστεις η μανα μου τα επαιρνε καμια 20αρια χρονια σαν ηρεμιστικα.
Δεν ξερω τιποτα αλλο. Δλδ τα επαιρνε οταν ειχε αγχος, αυτα. Δεν θυμαμαι να την εφερναν υπνο εννοω.
Απο βενζοδιαζεπινες σου αφησε μονο ταβορ δλδ? Των πόσων mg?
Εχει τη φημη του δυνατου φαρμακου παντως.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Για την μεση θα σου ελεγα να κανεις βελονισμο αλλα θελει λεφτα και δεν ξερω για τα οικονομικα σου. Παντως σε οτι αφορα δισκοκοιλες λουμπαγκο και τετοια το βελονισμο τον παραδεχομαι 1000%. Το εχω κανει και ισχυει.
Ναι τερμα το ζαναξ και το στιλνοξ (το οποιο με ψιλοβοηθησε στον υπνο) μονο ταβορ των 2,5. Απο εχθες εχω παρει μονο εφεξορ και σημερα το βραδυ θα το "δοκιμασω". Αλλα θα παρω μισο μαζι με ενα χαπι μελατονινη που μου εβαλε για να δω αν βοηθησει. Αν δεν κανει δουλεια αυριο βραδυ θα παρω ολοκληρο ετσι μου ειπε. 
Ο βλακας ο σκυλος μου δυο μερες τωρα το απογευμα παιζει με το σκυλακι του γειτονα (του καλου) και γεμισε τσιμπουρια. Του εβαλα φαρμακο μια αμπουλα στο τριχωμα ο κτηνιατρος μου ειπε οτι θελει τρεις μερες να του φυγουν. Μηπως στις ευρυτερες γνωσεις σου βρισκεται και η "τσιμπουρολογια" εννοω μηπως σου εχει τυχει με τον σκυλο σου και τι εκανες ;)

----------


## Blue9791

> Για την μεση θα σου ελεγα να κανεις βελονισμο αλλα θελει λεφτα και δεν ξερω για τα οικονομικα σου. Παντως σε οτι αφορα δισκοκοιλες λουμπαγκο και τετοια το βελονισμο τον παραδεχομαι 1000%. Το εχω κανει και ισχυει.
> Ναι τερμα το ζαναξ και το στιλνοξ (το οποιο με ψιλοβοηθησε στον υπνο) μονο ταβορ των 2,5. Απο εχθες εχω παρει μονο εφεξορ και σημερα το βραδυ θα το "δοκιμασω". Αλλα θα παρω μισο μαζι με ενα χαπι μελατονινη που μου εβαλε για να δω αν βοηθησει. Αν δεν κανει δουλεια αυριο βραδυ θα παρω ολοκληρο ετσι μου ειπε. 
> Ο βλακας ο σκυλος μου δυο μερες τωρα το απογευμα παιζει με το σκυλακι του γειτονα (του καλου) και γεμισε τσιμπουρια. Του εβαλα φαρμακο μια αμπουλα στο τριχωμα ο κτηνιατρος μου ειπε οτι θελει τρεις μερες να του φυγουν. Μηπως στις ευρυτερες γνωσεις σου βρισκεται και η "τσιμπουρολογια" εννοω μηπως σου εχει τυχει με τον σκυλο σου και τι εκανες ;)


Ολο δυσκολα μου βαζεις σημερα!
Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι πρεπει να τον ψαξεις καλα και στα αυτια του κυριως γιατι τα τσιμπουρια κανουν σοβαρες ζημιες αν τα αφησεις.
Δηλαδη μην μεινεις μονο στην αμπουλα. Ψαξε και εσυ και βγαζε οσους βρεις με ενα τσιμπιδακι.
Αυτη η μελατονινη παλι τι ειναι;

----------


## Blue9791

Οσο για τη μεση μου τα οικονομικα μου μου επιτρεπουν μεχρι εμπλαστρο, αντε και κανα χαπι στις καλες μερες.
Αλλα μολις πιασω την καλη θα τον δοκιμασω και τον βελονισμο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...E%BD%CE%B1.jpg

Μια καλη λυση απο τον Μεσαιωνα για το λουμπαγκο. Ειχε 100% επιτυχια. Η ιερα εξεταση το ειχε περιλαβει στο βιβλιο της "Τα 100 καλυτερα βασανηστηρια" ;)
Παντως για τους βελονιστες σε λουμπαγκο δεν βαζουμε ποτε ζεστο αλλα κρυο. Το κρυο βοηθαει να φυγει η φλεγμονη που εχει δημιουργηθει

----------


## Soutsi

blue αν δεν έχεις ζωστήρα, χρησιμοποίησε κάποιο παλιό κασκόλ κ δέσε την μέση σου με αυτό. Οταν δένεις την μέση προσφέρει ανακούφιση αλλά κ κρατάει τους μυς κ τα κόκκαλα για να μην έχουν μεγάλες τριβές κ τυχόν καταπονήσεις. Μην προσπαθήσει κάποιος να σου τρίψει την μέση, δεν κάνει. Αν όμως προσφερθεί κάποιος ας εστιάσει στο πάνω μέρος της πλάτης κ στα κ@λ@μέρια, θα σε ανακουφίσει κάπως.
Toute αυτά είναι εξελιγμένη φαρμακευτική, κ εγώ δεν γνωρίζω κάτι για τα φάρμακα αυτά. Αυτό που θα σου σύστηνα μιας κ σου αρέσουν οι εναλλακτικές, είναι ο διαλογισμός. Προσπάθησε 1 ώρα πρίν κοιμηθείς, κ αν δεν ξέρεις τον τρόπο, υπάρχουν ειδικά κέντρα τα οποία απο οτι ακούω κάνουν θαύματα σε αυτό τον τομέα. Αν είχα την δυνατότητα των μετακινήσεων θα το δοκίμαζα 100% ως ενα μέσο καταπολέμησης των πανικών. Στην προκειμένη σε εσένα πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει στο θέμα του ύπνου. Καλύτερος έλενχος αναπνοών, πνευματική συγκέντρωση κ συγκρότηση, χαλάρωση του σώματος είναι μερικά απο τα ατού της μεθόδου. *Ο διαλογισμός σύμφωνα με πολλούς είναι το νέο xanax*

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Soutsi θυμασαι : β) τα αλέθουμε κ τα κάνουμε πίλινκ (προσθέτουμε μέλι προεραιτικά)
Blue θυμασαι : Ναι αλλα αφου εχει πολλα μπορει να κανει και τα 4 :P
Ειμαι πολυ περιεργη να δω τα αποτελεσματα αυτου του πιλινγκ... 

Λοιπον σας βρηκα το απολυτο μηχανημα για να γινει η δουλεια:) Πατηστε τον συνδεσμο 
http://www.alfacare.gr/Product410.aspx
Α ρε αυτος ο καπιταλισμος για ολα εχει βρει τις λυσεις...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Παντως εγω λεω να παραγγειλω το http://www.alfacare.gr/Product307.aspx να δω αν κανει τιποτα στο προβληματα μεσης και αυχενα που εχω. Τοσα χρονια εχω παρει ενα σωρο "θεραπευτικα" προιοντα. Το πολυ πολυ να αποδειχθει αλλη μια μακακια...

----------


## Blue9791

> Παντως εγω λεω να παραγγειλω το http://www.alfacare.gr/Product307.aspx να δω αν κανει τιποτα στο προβληματα μεσης και αυχενα που εχω. Τοσα χρονια εχω παρει ενα σωρο "θεραπευτικα" προιοντα. Το πολυ πολυ να αποδειχθει αλλη μια μακακια...


Αυτο πρεπει να κανει δουλεια γιατι παρατηρησα στην Ολυμπιαδα οτι το χρησιμοποιουσαν πολλοι αθλητες.

----------


## Blue9791

> Soutsi θυμασαι : β) τα αλέθουμε κ τα κάνουμε πίλινκ (προσθέτουμε μέλι προεραιτικά)
> Blue θυμασαι : Ναι αλλα αφου εχει πολλα μπορει να κανει και τα 4 :P
> Ειμαι πολυ περιεργη να δω τα αποτελεσματα αυτου του πιλινγκ... 
> 
> Λοιπον σας βρηκα το απολυτο μηχανημα για να γινει η δουλεια:) Πατηστε τον συνδεσμο 
> http://www.alfacare.gr/Product410.aspx
> Α ρε αυτος ο καπιταλισμος για ολα εχει βρει τις λυσεις...


Εγω ομως ειμαι αριστερη πουλακι μου! ΘΑ χρησιμποιησω γουδι και γουδοχερι!

----------


## Blue9791

> blue αν δεν έχεις ζωστήρα, χρησιμοποίησε κάποιο παλιό κασκόλ κ δέσε την μέση σου με αυτό. Οταν δένεις την μέση προσφέρει ανακούφιση αλλά κ κρατάει τους μυς κ τα κόκκαλα για να μην έχουν μεγάλες τριβές κ τυχόν καταπονήσεις. Μην προσπαθήσει κάποιος να σου τρίψει την μέση, δεν κάνει. Αν όμως προσφερθεί κάποιος ας εστιάσει στο πάνω μέρος της πλάτης κ στα κ@λ@μέρια, θα σε ανακουφίσει κάπως.
> Toute αυτά είναι εξελιγμένη φαρμακευτική, κ εγώ δεν γνωρίζω κάτι για τα φάρμακα αυτά. Αυτό που θα σου σύστηνα μιας κ σου αρέσουν οι εναλλακτικές, είναι ο διαλογισμός. Προσπάθησε 1 ώρα πρίν κοιμηθείς, κ αν δεν ξέρεις τον τρόπο, υπάρχουν ειδικά κέντρα τα οποία απο οτι ακούω κάνουν θαύματα σε αυτό τον τομέα. Αν είχα την δυνατότητα των μετακινήσεων θα το δοκίμαζα 100% ως ενα μέσο καταπολέμησης των πανικών. Στην προκειμένη σε εσένα πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει στο θέμα του ύπνου. Καλύτερος έλενχος αναπνοών, πνευματική συγκέντρωση κ συγκρότηση, χαλάρωση του σώματος είναι μερικά απο τα ατού της μεθόδου. *Ο διαλογισμός σύμφωνα με πολλούς είναι το νέο xanax*


Ναι κι εγω αυτες τις μοντερνες μεθοδους με το κρεβατι του Προκρουστη δεν τις προτιμω.
Και ο διαλογισμος λεφτα θελει ρε Soutsi girl. Μονη μου θα το κανω;

----------


## Blue9791

Εχω να βγω εξω στον κοσμο απο την Τεταρτη που εφερα τον Σαμ απο την κλινικη (το παω για τσιγαρα δεν πιανεται), εχω να δω τη λατρεια απο την Τριτη (λειπει η μητερα και εκατσε να κραταει τον μπαμπα...) και ποναει και η μεση μου :(
Αρχιζω και φρικαρω ασΚημα...

----------


## elena60

> Ελενα,το deprevix είναι η ίδια ουσία με το efexor και το azapin είναι το remeron (θα τα έχεις διαβάσει εδώ μέσα πολύ συχνά αυτά).Αυτά είναι πιο γνωστά γενικά,ενώ εσένα σου έδωσε τις ίδιες ουσίες με άλλη ονομασία.Δηλαδή μη νομίζεις ότι παίρνεις κάτι σπάνιο..Κι εγώ efexor παίρνω κ με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά.Το τρίτο που σου έδωσε δεν το ξέρω,μάλλον ηρεμιστικό θα είναι για να σου λέει ότι θα το παίρνεις σε περίπτωση ανάγκης μόνο.


αχα..καταλαβα..ναι τα εφεξορ και τα ρεμερον τα εχω μαθει απο σας.... το ντιστρανεβριν ειναι ηρεμιστικο κ μου ειπε να παιρνω και 3 και 4 αν θελω,αλλα κυριως σε κατασταση αναγκης.Το πηρα μια φορα και μου κατακαψε το κεφαλι αλλα μου ειπε οτι ειναι η παρενεργεια του. Μου φερνουν ταχυκαρδια και με εχουν κανει καπως χειροτερα τα χαπια ..ομως ειναι η δευτερη μερα που τα παιρνω.εχω απιστευτο βουητο στο κεφαλι και δεν το αντεχω,ειναι φυσιολογικα αυτα για αρχη?

----------


## Korina12

> αχα..καταλαβα..ναι τα εφεξορ και τα ρεμερον τα εχω μαθει απο σας.... το ντιστρανεβριν ειναι ηρεμιστικο κ μου ειπε να παιρνω και 3 και 4 αν θελω,αλλα κυριως σε κατασταση αναγκης.Το πηρα μια φορα και μου κατακαψε το κεφαλι αλλα μου ειπε οτι ειναι η παρενεργεια του. Μου φερνουν ταχυκαρδια και με εχουν κανει καπως χειροτερα τα χαπια ..ομως ειναι η δευτερη μερα που τα παιρνω.εχω απιστευτο βουητο στο κεφαλι και δεν το αντεχω,ειναι φυσιολογικα αυτα για αρχη?


Ε ναι τις πρώτες μέρες φέρνουν συνήθως κάτι τέτοια συμπτωματάκια μέχρι να τα συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός.Σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουν να φεύγουν.Κάνε λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## Soutsi

> Και ο διαλογισμος λεφτα θελει ρε Soutsi girl. Μονη μου θα το κανω;


Κατάρα... ναι ρε γμτ θέλει και αυτό λεφτά δυστυχώς... Προσπάθησα μέσω ίντερνετ να μάθω τπτις μεθόδους να την βγάλω τζάπα αλλά δεν απέδωσε πολλά, έχει λεπτομέρειες που μόνο κάποιος που ξέρει μπορεί να σου τις δείξει. Ασε που πώς να διαλογιστώ όταν στο σπίτι μου όλοι είναι φωνακλάδες... 

...Άντε κ πές το δοκιμάζουμε βράδυ που είναι πιο ήπια τα πράγματα, πάλι φοβάμαι.... Φοβάμαι μην απο τον πολύ διαλογισμό δώ τπτ Αγίους (lol...) και οπτασίες :D Δεν ξέρω με φρικάρει η ιδέα να χαθώ. Τώρα βέβαια μπορεί να ναι απλά σαν αίσθηση η απόλυτη ηρεμία, το απόλυτο κενό ενα πράγμα, αλλά υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα? Δεν μπορεί του φούστη, κάτι θα ξεπεταχτεί σαν εικόνα. Πάντα τις πιο άσχετες στιγμές μου ρχονται στο μυαλό τα πιο άκυρα κ άτοπα πράγματα*.





> Εχω να βγω εξω στον κοσμο απο την Τεταρτη που εφερα τον Σαμ απο την κλινικη (το παω για τσιγαρα δεν πιανεται), εχω να δω τη λατρεια απο την Τριτη (λειπει η μητερα και εκατσε να κραταει τον μπαμπα...) και ποναει και η μεση μου
> Αρχιζω και φρικαρω ασΚημα...


πφφφ ψυχραιμία. Δές καμιά καλή τανιούλα εδώ στο ίντερνετ. Σου προτείνω την χιονάτη και τον κυνηγό μου άρεσε πολύ, είχα καιρό να δώ τέτοια ταινια κ βλέπω πολλές συνήθως. Αν θες λίνκ για να κατεβάσεις ταινίες σφύρα, αν πάλι έχεις καλή σύνδεση μπορείς να τις δείς κ online. 





*_βλέπε σεξοσκέψη την ώρα που κάθομαι στην εκκλησία_

----------


## Blue9791

> ...Άντε κ πές το δοκιμάζουμε βράδυ που είναι πιο ήπια τα πράγματα, πάλι φοβάμαι.... Φοβάμαι μην απο τον πολύ διαλογισμό δώ τπτ Αγίους (lol...) και οπτασίες :D Δεν ξέρω με φρικάρει η ιδέα να χαθώ. Τώρα βέβαια μπορεί να ναι απλά σαν αίσθηση η απόλυτη ηρεμία, το απόλυτο κενό ενα πράγμα, αλλά υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα? Δεν μπορεί του φούστη, κάτι θα ξεπεταχτεί σαν εικόνα. Πάντα τις πιο άσχετες στιγμές μου ρχονται στο μυαλό τα πιο άκυρα κ άτοπα πράγματα*.
> [/I]


Ο διαλογισμος σε διατηρει 100% στην πραγματικοτητα και εχεις πληρη ελεγχο (τουλαχιστον αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος) αρα μην φοβασαι οτι θα χαθεις. Πουθενα δε θα πας.
Οι εικονες που πεταγονται συνηθως ειναι ενδιαφερουσες και εχουν και καποια σημασια για σενα. Δεν εχω κανει διαλογισμο αλλα εχω κανει καποιες ασκησεις ηρεμιας με επιτυχια κατα τις οποιες υπηρχαν εικονες αναλογα με τη διαθεση μου και οχι ακριβως εικονες οσο αισθησεις εικονας (δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω καλυτερα). Ο σκοπος παντως ειναι να βρεις ενα happy place :)

Οσο για την σεξοσκεψη στην εκκλησια, οκ, ολοι το εχουμε κανει και ειναι περισσοτερο σκεψη αντιδρασης σε ενα καθεστως επιβεβλημενης "κατανοιξης" και σεβασμου.
Μην αισθανεσαι ασχημα δλδ ουτε τραγικα αμαρτωλη. Λίγο ισως :P

Εχω εναν σκασμο ταινιες... Τη χιονατη οχι ακομα, μπορει σημερα.
Για στειλε το λινκ σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει.

----------


## Soutsi

το στειλα σε π.μ , δες τα εισερχόμενα

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Φοβάμαι μην απο τον πολύ διαλογισμό δώ τπτ Αγίους (lol...) και οπτασίες :D [/I]


Blue δεν καταλαβα παει η Soutsi για Προφητης? Γουσταρω... Ενας ειναι ο Αλλαχ (Blue) και Προφητης Αυτου ο Μωαμεθ (Soutsi ). Βαζω υποψηφιοτητα για Αποστολος....:D

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Πουστη οπαπ παλι δε μου εδωσε τα λεφτα στο λοττο. Κι ειναι ενα καλο ποσο για να ξεκινησει κανεις τη ζωη του (1.300.000 Γιουρο...)

----------


## Blue9791

Ναι ουτε εμενα... δυστυχως!
Δεν πειραζει βρε...υγεια και καλη καρδια!

----------


## ελενη0

Γεια σας ονομάζομαι Ελένη.Τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες αντιμετωπίζω κρίσεις πανικού.Έχω ζαλάδες ναυτίες ένα πλάκωμα στο στήθος φοβάμαι να φάω γιατί νομίζω ότι θα κάνω εμετό και θα πεθάνω.Από τις κρίσεις μου ανεβαίνει και η πίεση με αποτέλεσμα να φέρω καρδιολόγο και να μου πει ότι είμαι νευρωτική.Υπάρχουν μέρες που είμαι καλά αλλά ο φόβος με κρατάει μέσα στο σπίτι.Τη πηγή όλης αυτής της κατάστασης τη γνωρίζω.Αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε θα χαιρόμουν πολύ..!

----------


## Blue9791

> Γεια σας ονομάζομαι Ελένη.Τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες αντιμετωπίζω κρίσεις πανικού.Έχω ζαλάδες ναυτίες ένα πλάκωμα στο στήθος φοβάμαι να φάω γιατί νομίζω ότι θα κάνω εμετό και θα πεθάνω.Από τις κρίσεις μου ανεβαίνει και η πίεση με αποτέλεσμα να φέρω καρδιολόγο και να μου πει ότι είμαι νευρωτική.Υπάρχουν μέρες που είμαι καλά αλλά ο φόβος με κρατάει μέσα στο σπίτι.Τη πηγή όλης αυτής της κατάστασης τη γνωρίζω.Αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε θα χαιρόμουν πολύ..!


Καλησπερα,
Η διαδικασια ειναι γνωστη. Ψαχνεις εναν ειδικο, του λες τι σου συμβαινει και σε καθοδηγει.
Αυτο που μενεις μεσα στο σπιτι δεν ειναι καλο αλλα καταλαβαινω τον φοβο σου. Συνηθως οι κρισεις πανικου συνοδευονται απο αγοραφοβια.
Οσο μπορεις να εκθετεις τον εαυτο σου σε οτι σε τρομαζει γιατι ετσι το απομυθοποιεις. 
Αλλα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να χαλαρωσεις, ολος ο κοσμος υποφερει απο αυτο το θεμα και να δεις εναν ειδικο.

----------


## Soutsi

> Τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες αντιμετωπίζω κρίσεις πανικού.Έχω ζαλάδες ναυτίες ένα πλάκωμα στο στήθος φοβάμαι να φάω γιατί νομίζω ότι θα κάνω εμετό και θα πεθάνω.Από τις κρίσεις μου ανεβαίνει και η πίεση με αποτέλεσμα να φέρω καρδιολόγο και να μου πει ότι είμαι νευρωτική.Υπάρχουν μέρες που είμαι καλά αλλά ο φόβος με κρατάει μέσα στο σπίτι.Τη πηγή όλης αυτής της κατάστασης τη γνωρίζω.Αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε θα χαιρόμουν πολύ..!


Συμπηρώνω την προλαλήσασα blue ελένη ξαναλέγοντας κ εγώ οτι θα σε καθοδηγήσει ο ειδικός. Ο ψυχολόγος ενδεχομένως να σε καθοδηγήσει στο να βγαίνεις απο το σπίτι, αναθέτοντας σου κάποιες εργασίες-αποστολές πες το όπως θες, για να αντιμετωπίσεις το πρόβλημα ενώ αυτός θα ναι stand by. Ο ψυχίατρος θα σου δώσει αγωγή για να βοηθήσει χημικά το σώμα να πάρει τα πάνω του, και σε συνδιασμό ο ψυχίατρος κ ο ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσουν αρκετά. Βέβεα εσύ επιλέγεις απλά είναι πιο διαδεδομένο κ ίσως αποτελεσματικό να αντιμετωπίζεις το πρόβλημα συμπεριφορικά συνδιαστικά με φαρμ αγωγή. 
Απο εκεί κ πέρα, κ εγώ τα ίδια ήμουν πριν απο μερικά χρόνια, είχαν μείνει μισή μου χε κοπεί η όρεξη, φοβόμουν μην κάνω εμετό κ ξαναπάθω πανικό. Μετά απο 15 μέρες η φαρμακευτκή αγωγή είχε δείξει μερικά δείγματα κ άρχισε σιγά σιγά να ανοίγει η όρεξη μου. Επίσης με έσειρε με το ζόρι ο μπαμπάς μου μέσα στο αμάξι μόνο κ μόνο για να με πάει στο διπλανό χωριό και ας έκλαιγα με σπαραγμούς. Τελικά μου κανε καλό. 
Ολα αυτά που σου λέμε δεν είναι θεωρίες, ειναι σημαντικό να το χωνέψεις αυτό, τα περάσαμε απο πρώτο χέρι. 
Να σου ευχηθώ προς το παρόν να ηρεμήσεις κ δειλά δειλά να βαίνεις οσο μπορείς έξω απο το σπίτι σε πρώτη φάση, έστω κ αν είναι στην διπλανή πολυκατοικία-κατοικία-βάρκα-τροχόσπιτο κλπ κλπ :) 



p.s.----> Blue την είδες την ταινία ή μπα? είναι κ 2 ώρες ταινία... πώς πάει ρε συ το λουμπαγκο, έστρωσες? :P

----------


## Blue9791

> p.s.----> Blue την είδες την ταινία ή μπα? είναι κ 2 ώρες ταινία... πώς πάει ρε συ το λουμπαγκο, έστρωσες? :P


Δεν την ειδα ακομα... ταινιες μπορω να βλεπω μονο στο γραφει μου που ειναι το πισι και δεν μπορω να καθομαι με τις ωρες λογω μεσης.
Προς το παρον αραζω στο κρεββατι που ειναι η τηλεοραση.
Την εχω κατεβασει καιρο παντως τη συγκεκριμενη.
Το λουμπαγκο οσο χαπακωνομαι καλα ειναι... μολις περασει η επιδραση των φαρμακων ποναω.
Θελουν χρονο αυτα γμτ...

Παντα οταν εχω μερες να βγω απο το σπιτι με πιανει ενα αγχος οτι μολις βγω θα αγχωθω ή δεν θα ειμαι καλα ή τετοια χαζα.
Την τελευταια φορα που το επαθα ηταν ακριβως πριν ενα χρονο που ειχα χειρουργηθει και αναγκαστικα εμενα σπιτι.
Τωρα εχω να παω καπου απο την Τεταρτη. Κατι ο γατος, κατι η μεση...
Ξερω οτι ειναι χαζος φοβος και μαλιστα σημερα πηγα την λατρεια στη σταση (το καημενο πηγαινοερχεται με λεωφορειο γιατι δεν μπορω να οδηγησω παλι λογω μεσης) για να επιβεβαιωσω ποσο χαζος ειναι και οπως ηταν αναμενομενο δεν αγχωθηκα.
Αυτο που επαθα ηταν οτι αργησαν τα ματια μου να προσαρμοστουν στο ανοιχτο πεδιο και ψιλοζαλιστηκα πραγμα που αρχικα με τρομαξε αλλα για λιγο.
Νταξ ειμαι χαζη αλλα ειμαι φοβικη χαζη :P

----------


## Soutsi

> Ξερω οτι ειναι χαζος φοβος και μαλιστα σημερα πηγα την λατρεια στη σταση (το καημενο πηγαινοερχεται με λεωφορειο γιατι δεν μπορω να οδηγησω παλι λογω μεσης) για να επιβεβαιωσω ποσο χαζος ειναι και οπως ηταν αναμενομενο δεν αγχωθηκα.
> Αυτο που επαθα ηταν οτι αργησαν τα ματια μου να προσαρμοστουν στο ανοιχτο πεδιο και ψιλοζαλιστηκα πραγμα που αρχικα με τρομαξε αλλα για λιγο.
> Νταξ ειμαι χαζη αλλα ειμαι φοβικη χαζη :P


Νοοοοο! φοβική? :P
Εμένα μου λές...έχω κανένα μήνα να πάω πάλι στην πόλη (διόρθωση να με πάνε) και έχω διορία μέχρι την Τετάρτη για να ανανεώσω την κάρτα ανεργίας. Ποιόν θα αγγαρέψω δεν ξέρω που όλοι πνίγονται σε δουλειές γμτ... είναι και η εποχή που οι αγρότες έρχονται βράδια σπίτι. Απο το άγχος μου θα με πιάσει πάλι καμιά σπαστική κολίτιδα και θα κινούμε σαν ορθή γωνία. Πφφ... ας οδεύσω προς τας πλατείας μπας κ βρώ κανένα φιλότιμο συγγενή να πάρει το ανήλικο...

άντε καλή μας ημέρα...:)

----------


## Blue9791

Δεν ειμαι καλα ρε παιδια...
Κοιμαμαι αθλια, δεν εχω διαθεση για τιποτα, το γαστρεντερικο μου τα'χει παιξει τελειως, εχω ενα ακαθοριστο αγχος...
Εχω την εντυπωση πως με χαλασαν τα φαρμακα για τη μεση.
Δεν παιρνω αλλα. Αλλωστε σημερα δεν ποναω.
Γιατι τετοια πτωση ομως;
Δεν εχω πανικους και τετοια, απλο αγχος αλλα με ριχνει παρα πολυ.
Σκεφτομαι οτι εχω περασει χειροτερα και κατω απο αθλιες συνθηκες και παλι την παλεψα, ετσι για να ανεβω λιγο.
Η εποχη; Τα αστρα; Τα χαπια; Το αγχος που περασα με το γατι; (και την πρηγουμενη φορα που επαθα τους πανικους το γατι ηταν αφορμη!)
Η ανεργια; Η αφραγκία;
Ουφ :(

----------


## μαρκελα

Μπλου μου μπορεί να φταίνε από λίγο όλ' αυτά που λες, αλλά τώρα είν' ευκαρία να κάνεις 
περισσότερο αγαπούλες και φροντίδες σε σένα και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα νιώσεις καλύτερα! :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Δεν ειμαι καλα ρε παιδια...
> Κοιμαμαι αθλια, δεν εχω διαθεση για τιποτα, το γαστρεντερικο μου τα'χει παιξει τελειως, εχω ενα ακαθοριστο αγχος...
> Εχω την εντυπωση πως με χαλασαν τα φαρμακα για τη μεση.


 
Το οτι δεν εισαι καλα το καταλαβα εδω και μερικες μερες (ουτε ενα κουφο, ουτε μια ατακα τιποτα...)
Για τον αθλιο υπνο οπως μου ειπε ο πρωτος μου ψυχιατρος...Ανθρωπος που δεν κοιμαται καλα και καλα να ειναι θα αρρωστησει...
Οσο για τα φαρμακα για τη μεση να εισαι σιγουρη οτι σε χαλασαν (μιλαω εκ πειρας...) Εγω εκτος απ τον βελονισμο αμα παθω κανα λουμπαγκο παω σε ενα χειροπρακτικο εδω και κρακ κρουκ τα βαζει ολα στη θεση. Του λεω "σπασε" μου και ολα τα κοκκαλα αρχιζει κρακ κρουκ απο δαχτυλα μεχρι αυχενα και οταν φευγεις εχεις ενα χαλαρωμαααα...
Τι χαπια πηρες? μεσουλιντ νορτζεσικ, και τετοια.?

Παντως αμα με λεγανε Γεσουα κι εκανα και θαυματα θα σου στελνα ενα πμ τυπου "δευρω εξω"

----------


## Blue9791

norgesic και voltaren...
ειδα και τις παρενεργειες οι οποιες ειναι αυπνια, ανησυχια, ταχυκαρδια κλπ
δεν ξαναπαιρνω και ας ποναω!
ασε με κοντεψα να παθω λαλα παλι και δωστου τα "τι μου συμβαινει, τι εχω, δεν ειμαι καλα"!
Δεν συνηλθα πληρως γιατι τα πρωινα τα κωλοχαπια τα πηρα αλλα ηρεμησα οτι ειναι απο αυτα ολα οσα μου συμβαινουν.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> norgesic και voltaren...
> ειδα και τις παρενεργειες οι οποιες ειναι αυπνια, ανησυχια, ταχυκαρδια κλπ
> δεν ξαναπαιρνω και ας ποναω!
> ασε με κοντεψα να παθω λαλα παλι και δωστου τα "τι μου συμβαινει, τι εχω, δεν ειμαι καλα"!
> Δεν συνηλθα πληρως γιατι τα πρωινα τα κωλοχαπια τα πηρα αλλα ηρεμησα οτι ειναι απο αυτα ολα οσα μου συμβαινουν.


Τα voltaren σε χαπια η αλοιφη. Καλα για τα norgesic ξερω. Ενα πηρα περισυ τον νοεμβριο με γαμησαν στο στομαχι και το εντερο, ακομα τρεχω... Εχω και καποιου ειδους αλλεργια σε καποιο συστατικο του norgesic το ανακαλυψα βεβαια μετα που τα πηρα. Θα σου μιλισω "βελονιστικα" και "χειροπρακτικα". Στο σημειο που ποναει βαζουμε κρυο (οχι ζεστο) διοτι υπαρχει φλεγμονη. Κοινως υπαρχει προπτωση δισκου. Ξαπλωνουμε σε σταση που μας βολευει (βρισκεις και φωτο στο νετ) και αποφευγουμε τις αποτομες κινησεις δια ροπαλου ακομα και τις πιο γελειες. Επισης δεν σηκωνουμε βαρη πανω απο 1 κιλο για μερικες μερες. Βεβαια αυτο μας κανει να βαριομαστε και νευρικους διοτι λες γαμωτι μου ουτε να παω να κατουρισω δεν μπορω. Αν εχεις καποιον να σε τριψει βαλτον ενα ηρεμο μασζ να φυγει το ******** το αγχος. Μηπως το λουμπαγκο σε "βαραει" σε κανενα ποδι?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τα norgesic κανουν τρομερη υπνηλια μπλου..Ειχα παρει 2 μια φορα και μου επεσαν και τα σαγονια,ουτε να μιλησω δεν ειχα δυναμη.

----------


## Blue9791

Εμενα μου εφερνε υπνηλια ο συνδυασμος αυτος μεχρι να με παρει ο υπνος και μετα απο μια ωρα γαριδα το ματι και οχι μονο δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω αλλα ειχα και τρομερη νευρικοτητα!
Κουνιομουν συνεχεια, ειχα ανησυχια, αγχος και αλλα τετοια που τα μπερδεψα με την διαταραχη αγχους και φρικαρα.
Σημερα πηρα μονο το πρωι (επαιρνα 3 φορες τη μερα) και ηδη εχω δει διαφορα.
Ευχομαι να συνεχισω ετσι και να κοιμηθω καλα σημερα.
Επισης ειχα τρομερο αγχος που θα πηγαινα τη γιαγια σε μια εκκλησια για ενα ταμα και ειχα αγχος γιατι δε ημουν καλα.
Ολα καλα ομως. Με το που βγηκα στο δρομο συνηλθα.

Τωρα δεν ποναω οπως πριν 2 μερες αλλα οταν ο πονος ηταν οξυς ναι πονουσε και το ποδι μου.
Ξερω οτι δεν ειναι καλο αυτο. Η λατρεια εχει (απο παλιο καταγμα σε σπονδυλο) σπονδυλολισθηση και κηλη μεσοσπονδυλιου δισκου και καθε τοσο υποφερει και το αντιμετωπισζει με φυσιοθεραπεια λαθε 6μηνο. 
Συμπερασμα; Πρεπει να χασω βαρος.

----------


## predator

Οι θερμαντικες κρεμες ειναι αρκετα επικινδυνες αμα γινεται συστηματικη χρηση,ακομα και στη διαφημηση λεει οτι πρεπει να αποφευγετε η χρηση απο ατομα με ιστορικο εμφραγματων ή θρομβων.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Συνηθως η ισχυαλγια βαραει στο αριστερο ποδι σε εναν απο τους τρεις κλαδους ή και στους τρεις αναλογα ποιο νευρο πιεζεται στο σημειο που εχεις παθει την προπτωση. Πολλες φορες ο πονος αυτος προερχεται απο "σπαστικο" εντερο τετοιες καταστασεις ζω εγω. Πολυ καλο αφου περασουν οι πονοι ειναι το περπατημα μιση ωρα καθε μερα οχι οτι θα θεραπευτεις αλλα θα σου συμβαινει πιο αραια.

----------


## Blue9791

> Οι θερμαντικες κρεμες ειναι αρκετα επικινδυνες αμα γινεται συστηματικη χρηση,ακομα και στη διαφημηση λεει οτι πρεπει να αποφευγετε η χρηση απο ατομα με ιστορικο εμφραγματων ή θρομβων.


Βολταρεν σε χαπι... απειρως χειροτερο!

----------


## Soutsi

Παιδιά κ εγώ δεν νιώθω κ πολύ καλα.
Μόλις γύρισα πίσω αφού διένυσα με ενα συγγενή μου το ενα τριτο της διαδρομής στον δρόμο μου για να ανανεώσω την κάρτα του οαεδ...
Με έπιασε ενα σφίξιμο, πήρα μισό ζάναξ στην διαδρομή κ μάλιστα κάτω απο την γλώσσα για να δράσει άμεσα, αλλά μπα, το άγχος με έπνιξε. Εχω καιρό να πάω στην πόλη κ ειδικά με αυτόν τον συγγενή μου εχω να ταξιδεψω πολύ καιρό. Ένιωσα αναφάλεια.
Αλλο ενα πισωγύρισμα... άλλη μια ήττα. :( Τώρα θα σκέφτομαι συννέχεια οτι γύρισα πίσω κ την δυσκολία του να πάω. Αχ Θέε μ...
Τι θα γίνει αυτό το χάλι, πότε θα σταματήσει...

----------


## Korina12

Soutsi και τα πισωγυρίσματα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι..Ξέρω,είναι πάρα πολύ απογοητευτικό αλλά δυστυχώς συμβαίνει σε όλους μας.Μην το αφήνεις όμως να σου κάνει μεγαλύτερο κακό με το να το σκέφτεσαι.Προσπάθησέ το ξανά.Πάρε το xanax πριν ξεκινήσεις για να σε πιάσει.

----------


## Blue9791

> Παιδιά κ εγώ δεν νιώθω κ πολύ καλα.
> Μόλις γύρισα πίσω αφού διένυσα με ενα συγγενή μου το ενα τριτο της διαδρομής στον δρόμο μου για να ανανεώσω την κάρτα του οαεδ...
> Με έπιασε ενα σφίξιμο, πήρα μισό ζάναξ στην διαδρομή κ μάλιστα κάτω απο την γλώσσα για να δράσει άμεσα, αλλά μπα, το άγχος με έπνιξε. Εχω καιρό να πάω στην πόλη κ ειδικά με αυτόν τον συγγενή μου εχω να ταξιδεψω πολύ καιρό. Ένιωσα αναφάλεια.
> Αλλο ενα πισωγύρισμα... άλλη μια ήττα. :( Τώρα θα σκέφτομαι συννέχεια οτι γύρισα πίσω κ την δυσκολία του να πάω. Αχ Θέε μ...
> Τι θα γίνει αυτό το χάλι, πότε θα σταματήσει...


Ηταν τοσο τραγικο ωστε να σε κανει να μην αντεξεις τη διαδρομη ή τρομαξες υπερβολικα μην τυχον και σου συμβει κατι;
Οπως ειπε και η Κορινα12 το να κανεις ενα-δυο βηματα πισω δε λεει κατι. Αυριο θα κανεις τρια βηματα μπροστα και θα εισαι οκ.
Μην σε παιρνει απο κατω ομως. Το να χασεις μια μαχη δε σημαινει οτι εχασες και τον πολεμο.
Ισως πρεπει να το δεις λιγο πιο ψυχρα. Δλδ οτι και να γινει εγω θα παω! Και δεν θα γινει τιποτα απολυτως.

----------


## predator

Κανετε ενα μεγαλο λαθος,με τα φαρμακα και ιδιαιτερα το ζαναξ,το οποιο ειναι οτι πιο εθιστικο και βαρυ υπαρχει.

----------


## Soutsi

> Κανετε ενα μεγαλο λαθος,με τα φαρμακα και ιδιαιτερα το ζαναξ,το οποιο ειναι οτι πιο εθιστικο και βαρυ υπαρχει.


το ζάναξ είναι μεν εθιστικό, σου το λένε οι γιατροί, αλλά δεν το παίρνω σε καθημερινή βάση, μόνο για έκτακτες περιπτώσεις ή όταν επιχειρώ κάτι που ξέρω απο πρίν οτι θα με ζορίσει πολύ. Επίσης η καθημερινή του χρήση για μικρό χρονική διάρκεια δεν επιφέρει εθισμό. Το ζάναξ που χρησιμοποιώ είναι των 0,5 mg (το πιο μικρό).




> και τα πισωγυρίσματα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι..Ξέρω,είναι πάρα πολύ απογοητευτικό αλλά δυστυχώς συμβαίνει σε όλους μας.Μην το αφήνεις όμως να σου κάνει μεγαλύτερο κακό με το να το σκέφτεσαι.Προσπάθησέ το ξανά.Πάρε το xanax πριν ξεκινήσεις για να σε πιάσει.


Δεν έχω άλλα περιθώρια, αύριο είναι η τελευταία διορία. Θα θερμοπαρακαλέσω τον μπαμπά μου να ξεκλέψει μισή ώρα απο το πρωινό του, αν κ θα με γράψει όπως κ σήμερα, ενώ μπορούσε. Μην αρχίσω πάλι... Αχ μόνοι μας είμαστε τελικά σε όλο αυτό, μόνοι μας... Στο τέλος μένεις εσύ κ ο εαυτός σου, ή μάλλον εσύ κ ο φόβος σου.




> Μην σε παιρνει απο κατω ομως. Το να χασεις μια μαχη δε σημαινει οτι εχασες και τον πολεμο.
> Ισως πρεπει να το δεις λιγο πιο ψυχρα. Δλδ οτι και να γινει εγω θα παω! Και δεν θα γινει τιποτα απολυτως.


Δεν λειτουργώ σαν κ εσένα blue, δεν μπορώ να το πώ αυτό. Το μόνο που θα με σώσει είναι αν πώ, δεν γ@μιέται ας πάω να ψοφήσω να τελειώνουμε... αν δεν μπορώ να εκτελέσω μια βασική μου υποχρέωση που αφορά το μέλλον μου, τότε τι όνειρα να κάνω. Μα και στο σπίτι να κάθομαι μετά, τι θα έχω να ονειρεύομαι στα πλαίσια του εφικτού όταν γκρεμίζω όλες αυτές τις γέφυρες...
Με πιάνει το καταραμένο, αρχίζει σαν κρίση άγχους κ φοβάμαι τον μετέπειτα πανικό, που χρόνια έχω να αντικρύσω γιατί τον αποφεύγω στα πάντα. Ο,τι με ζορίζει το αποφεύγω. Εδώ μια χαρά τα λέω είμαι cool, στην ασφάλεια του σπιτιού μου, καθαρό μυαλό, συγχρονισμένες αναπνοές, καμία πίεση. Εκείνη την ώρα νιώθω αβοήθητη, μόνη μου, τα δευτερόλεπτα μοιάζουν αιώνες. 
Μου την δίνει που πρέπει να θυμώσω κ να τσατιστώ για να επιχειρήσω κάτι. Αυτην την στιγμή εχω ενα ακαθόριστο συναίσθημα θυμού κ στεναχώριας, θυμού γιατί νομίζω οτι όλοι με γράφουν κ συννεχίζουν να ρωτούν τις ίδιες αφελείς κ σπαστικές ερωτήσεις κ στεναχώριας εξαιτίας του πισωγυρίσματος κ της οδυνηρής υπενύμησης του. 
Με βλέπω να ξυπνάω αύριο πάλι απο τις 6... και οχι τπτ άλλο δεν έχει κ chat bar το φόρουμ μπάς κ πετύχω κανέναν να περάσει λίγο η ώρα...

----------


## Korina12

Με τον μπαμπά σου δε νοιώθεις μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια?Γενικά υπάρχει κάποιο άτομο που όταν είσαι μαζί του να αισθάνεσαι ασφάλεια και να μην φοβάσαι τόσο τον πανικό?Η ίσως κ το να πάρεις τηλ εκείνες τις δύσκολες στιγμές κάποιο άτομο που μπορεί να σε ηρεμεί?Αυτά τα λέω γιατί έτσι λειτουργώ εγώ.Ξέρω βέβαια ότι στον καθένα είναι διαφορετικός ο τρόπος που τα αντιμετωπίζει αυτά.

----------


## Blue9791

Soutsi ουτε εγω λειτουργω ετσι, το ιδιο αβοηθητη αισθανομαι αλλα πιο χαλια αισθανομαι εγκλωβισμενη στο σπιτι μη εχοντας να κανω και τιποτα.
Δλδ δεν αντεχω στην ιδεα οτι θα κλειστω μεσα. Με σκοτωνει. Ισως γιατι εχω και το προηγουμενο της μητερας μου που ως αγοραφοβικη ειχε δεκα χρονια να βγει απο το σπιτι.
Το μεσα θα σου κανει χειροτερο γιατι επαναπαυεσαι σ'αυτο και βαλτωνεις.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

ειμα εξω μπροστα σε ενα πληθος απο κοσμο και με ντουντουκα φωναζω και βγαζω λογο

----------


## predator

Σουτσι,αν θες να δωσεις νοημα στη ζωη σου και να μην χαπακωνεσαι απο μικρη-μικρος και στο τελος να καταφερεις να ζησεις ελευθερα,κοψε καθε φαρμακο.Δεν στο παιζω γιατρος,αλλα απο τα φαρμακα κανεις δεν ξεμπλεξε,μονο εγω,επειδη δεν με επιαναν.

----------


## Blue9791

> Σουτσι,αν θες να δωσεις νοημα στη ζωη σου και να μην χαπακωνεσαι απο μικρη-μικρος και στο τελος να καταφερεις να ζησεις ελευθερα,κοψε καθε φαρμακο.Δεν στο παιζω γιατρος,αλλα απο τα φαρμακα κανεις δεν ξεμπλεξε,μονο εγω,επειδη δεν με επιαναν.


Καλα τα λες αλλα ας μην γενικευουμε. Το οτι κανεις δεν ξεμπλεξε απο τα φαρμακα ως εκφραση και μονο προκαλει τρομο και αρκετο τρομο εχουμε ολοι μας και φανταζομαι το ξερεις και εσυ καλα.
Καλο ειναι οποιος μπορει να τα αποφυγει. Οταν πνιγεσαι ομως και δεν εχεις ή δεν βλεπεις τη σανιδα σωτηριας κατι πρεπει να σε βγαλει στον αφρο.

----------


## predator

> Καλα τα λες αλλα ας μην γενικευουμε. Το οτι κανεις δεν ξεμπλεξε απο τα φαρμακα ως εκφραση και μονο προκαλει τρομο και αρκετο τρομο εχουμε ολοι μας και φανταζομαι το ξερεις και εσυ καλα.
> Καλο ειναι οποιος μπορει να τα αποφυγει. Οταν πνιγεσαι ομως και δεν εχεις ή δεν βλεπεις τη σανιδα σωτηριας κατι πρεπει να σε βγαλει στον αφρο.


Δεν εχω προθεση να γενικευσω,προσπαθω να εξηγησω,οτι τα ατομα με διαταραχες αγχους και πανικου,επειδη ακριβως ζουν μια απελπισια λογο της φυσης του προβληματος τους,οπως επισης αναφερεις ο πνιγμενος πιανεται απο οπου βρει,πηγαινουν σε ψυχιατρους.Ο ψυχιατρος ειναι γιατρος,αντιμετωπιζει την ασθενεια καθαρα οργανικα,ναι αλλα σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις μην πω σε παρα πολλες,το οργανικο μερος εππηρεαζεται απο το ψυχικο.Συμπερασμα,το αγχος μπορει να οδηγησει στις κρισεις πανικου,οπου εκει μιλαμε για οργανικο προβλημα(οχι με την εννοια φυσικα της σωματικης σοβαρης βλαβης)αλλα σιγουρα ο πανικος εππηρεαζει αμεσα οργανικα τον εγκεφαλο,δημιουργοντας:πον ους στο στηθος,δυπνοια,κλπ κλπ.Ολοι παιρνοντας φαρμακα,περιμενουν οτι θα παρουν το μαγικο χαπακι,που θα διωξει το αγχος,φυσικα ομως δεν ξερουν,οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και τα ηρεμιστικα,εχουν απειρες παρενεργειες και ειναι δυσκολο να σε οδηγησουν σε καποια ουσιαστικη θεραπεια.Ισως σε μια κατασταση συντηρισης.

----------


## betelgeuse

> Καλα τα λες αλλα ας μην γενικευουμε. Το οτι κανεις δεν ξεμπλεξε απο τα φαρμακα ως εκφραση και μονο προκαλει τρομο και αρκετο τρομο εχουμε ολοι μας και φανταζομαι το ξερεις και εσυ καλα.
> Καλο ειναι οποιος μπορει να τα αποφυγει. Οταν πνιγεσαι ομως και δεν εχεις ή δεν βλεπεις τη σανιδα σωτηριας κατι πρεπει να σε βγαλει στον αφρο.


Γενικευσεις ειναι κακο να κανουμε , αλλα συνηθως οποιος αρχιζει με τα φαρμακα συνηθως δεν τα κοβει.
Στην ομαδα αυτοβοηθειας που ειμαι καποιοι περνουν καποιοι οχι . Πανω κατω ειμαστε ολοι στην ιδια κατασταση ,. Πχ ειναι ατομο στην ομαδα που περνει φαρμακα 15 χρονια και χωρις βελτιωση. Εγω εχω καταληξει οτι μαλλον τα φαρμακα δεν κανουν τιποτα περα απο αυτο που λεει ο predator , οτι δηλαδη δεν θεραπευουν απλα επαναπευεσαι οτι εχεις τα χαπια σου και ηρεμεις .

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Κοιταξτε. Ορισμενοι θεωρουν οτι η πρωσοπικη κριση πανικου /αγχωδους διαταραχης που εχουν περασει ειναι οτι ακραιο υπαρχει αρα δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο. Με αυτα που εχω βιωσει τον τελευταιο χρονο μπορω να πω τα εξης. Για πολλα χρονια βιωνα αγχωδεις διαταραχες αλλα δεν καταλαβαινα οτι ηταν θεμα ψυχολογιας. Δηλαδη μπορει να με πονουσε το εντερο , να μην ειχα διαθεση, να ειχα ανεξηγητα υπερβολικα νευρα,να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω καλα αλλα ελεγα οτι φταιει η ψυξη που εχω στα πλευρα, οι βλακειες της μανας μου, ο ηλιθιος που ειναι στο διπλα γραφειο...Χαπια δεν επαιρνα και θα μπορουσα ανετα να συμφωνησω εκεινη την περιοδο με predator και betelgeuse. Τον περασμενο ιανουαριο ομως για διαφορους λογους περασα τις ...πραγματικες "πυλες της κολασεως". Βρεθηκα σε μια κατασταση πληρους αδυναμιας δεν ξερω πως εγινε αυτο ,ειχα "καταθεσει τα οπλα" και απλα καθομουν να με χτυπαει ο εχθρος...Βρεθηκα στον πατο, πως να το πω ειναν σβησει οι μηχανες στην κατηφορα κι εγω ειχα παρατησει το τιμονι. Οταν πρωτοπηγα σε ψυχιατρο η κουβεντα που του ειπα ηταν "ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ, ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ". Και μου εδωσε χαπια (ζαναξ) και πραγματικα αυτα ηταν που με βοηθησαν να σταματησω το κατηφορο. Γι αυτο μην απαξιωνουμε τοσο ευκολα την βοηθεια των ψυχολογων ψυχιατρων και της ψυχολιγικης φαρμακευτικης αγωγης. Με αυτο που γραφει η Μπλου "Καλο ειναι οποιος μπορει να τα αποφυγει. Οταν πνιγεσαι ομως και δεν εχεις ή δεν βλεπεις τη σανιδα σωτηριας κατι πρεπει να σε βγαλει στον αφρο." ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ. Εχει περασει και αυτη τις δικες της "Πυλες της κολασεως" εχει δει πως ειναι και προσπαθει να τις αποφυγει. Το ιδιο μαθαινω να κανω κι εγω και τοσοι αλλοι εδω περα. Το οτι ειναι δυσκολο ειναι δυσκολο μπορει να χρειαστει υποστηριξη απο χαπια για καποιο διαστημα η για ολη τη ζωη αλλα τουλαχιστον μπορω να ζω καλυτερα.
Υ.Γ. betelgeuse γραφεις για καποιο ατομο που παιρνει χαπια 15 χρονια χωρις βελτιωση. Τοτε γιατι τα παιρνει? Δε μπορει θα τον κρατανε σε καποιο επιπεδο. Οταν ειχα πει στον ψυχιατρο μου οτι τρεχουμε 30 χρονια πισω απο τη μανα μου με τα ψυχοσωματικα της και τα χαπια της μου απαντησε απλα...Και δεν μου λες που νομισεις οτι θα ηταν η μανα σου αν δεν υπηρχαν τα χαπια να την κρατησουν. Τι του απαντησα? Θα ειχε πεθανει...

----------


## Soutsi

> Με τον μπαμπά σου δε νοιώθεις μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια?Γενικά υπάρχει κάποιο άτομο που όταν είσαι μαζί του να αισθάνεσαι ασφάλεια και να μην φοβάσαι τόσο τον πανικό?Η ίσως κ το να πάρεις τηλ εκείνες τις δύσκολες στιγμές κάποιο άτομο που μπορεί να σε ηρεμεί?


όταν πήγαινα μόνη μου κάπου, τους είχα ολους στα τηλέφωνα, αλλά αν ξέρω οτι ο άλλος έχει δουλειά κ δεν μπορεί να την παρατήσει για να έρθει να με πάρει, φρικάρω. Είμαι πιο "πραγματίστρια-ρεαλίστρια" δεν ξεγελιέμαι εύκολα με καθισυχαστικές κουβέντες σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. 




> Δλδ δεν αντεχω στην ιδεα οτι θα κλειστω μεσα. Με σκοτωνει. Ισως γιατι εχω και το προηγουμενο της μητερας μου που ως αγοραφοβικη ειχε δεκα χρονια να βγει απο το σπιτι.
> Το μεσα θα σου κανει χειροτερο γιατι επαναπαυεσαι σ'αυτο και βαλτωνεις.


έχω βαλτώσει ήδη blue. Είμαι επαναπαυμένη με την ζωή στο χωριό κ με σκαστές αποδράσεις μια στο τόσο.


Παρακάλεσα χθές εναν άλλο θείο μου κ μου κανε το χατήρι παρόλλο που πνίγεται κ αυτός. Θα φορτώσω κ την μάνα μου έτσι γιατί νιώθω καλύτερα κ θα πάω. (Και η μάνα μου παρεπιπτόντος είναι ήταν δεν βρίσκω άκρη κλειστοφοβική κ προσπαθεί να εξισώσει την δική της φοβία στο ανσασέρ με τις δικές μου) Γμσε τα. Απο ο,τι καταλαβαίνω οσο διαβάζω και τις δικές σας ιστορίες παιδιά υπάρχει ενα οικογενειακό backround σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις. Αλλά ας μην το γυρίσουμε στην ψυχανάλυση, τα έχουμε πει μύριες φορές με ειδικούς κ εδώ μέσα, ξερουμε οτι το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον ευθύνεται στα μέγιστα για την ανάπτυξη του συναισθηματικού κ οχιμόνο κόσμου μας, ειδικά όταν όπως είναι το καθεστώς στην Ελλάδα έχουμε περάσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής μας μαζί τους. 

Ας μην πλατιάζω πρωινιάτικο κ γκρινιάζω, ας πάω με το καλό κ περιμένω κανένα ευχάριστο νέο απο εσάς, έτσι για να αλλάξει λίγο το κλίμα στα πόστ :) 

*Μου κάνετε μεγάλο καλό, τέλος*
xxx

----------


## Korina12

Soutsi το πρωί μόλις ξύπνησα σε σκέφτηκα. :) Περιμένω να μάθω νέα..

----------


## Soutsi

> Soutsi το πρωί μόλις ξύπνησα σε σκέφτηκα. :) Περιμένω να μάθω νέα..


Σταμάτα korina με σκλαβώνεις :)

Γύρισα, και ολα καλά :) 

-------------

ορίστε και μια μικρή playlist για να περνάει ακόμη πιο ευχάριστα ο χρόνος μπροστά απο το pc

http://youtu.be/0kFhx27OMdE

http://youtu.be/8N_mGagfyo4

http://youtu.be/n35C0j3LLB0

----------


## Korina12

> Γύρισα, και ολα καλά :)


Μπράβο!Χαίρομαι! :)

----------


## betelgeuse

> Κοιταξτε. Ορισμενοι θεωρουν οτι η πρωσοπικη κριση πανικου /αγχωδους διαταραχης που εχουν περασει ειναι οτι ακραιο υπαρχει αρα δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο.


Eδω συμφωνω απολυτα




> Γι αυτο μην απαξιωνουμε τοσο ευκολα την βοηθεια των ψυχολογων ψυχιατρων και της ψυχολιγικης φαρμακευτικης αγωγης.


Δεν απαξιωνω την βοηθεια ουτε την αγωγη . Η απαντηση μου ηταν ως προς την μακροχρονια χρηση τους και το τι εχω δει μεχρι στιγμης. Προσωπικα πιστευω πως η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι καλυτερη λυση σε αντιθση με τα φαρμακα , και πιστευω πως θα επρεπε πρωτα να ξεκιναει καποιος με ψυχοθεραπεια και αν δεν αποδωσει τοτε να στραφει στην φαρμακοθεραπεια.




> Τον περασμενο ιανουαριο ομως για διαφορους λογους περασα τις ...πραγματικες "πυλες της κολασεως".


Αυτες τις εχω περασει και εγω , τοτε μου ειχαν γραψει φαρμακα ( συνδυασμο αναφρανιλ και σεροκελ ) πηρα μονο τα αναφρανιλ για καμμια εβδομαδα και μπορω να πω πως εγινα χειροτερα και τα εκοψα μονη μου . Δεν ξερω αν δεν σταματουσα την αγωγη τι εξελιξη θα ειχα .

----------


## betelgeuse

Soutsi μπορεις μια μερα να πεις σε καποιον που εμπιστευεστε να πατε καπου μαζι , αλλα να μην περπατατε μαζι . Πχ πηγαινε για ψωνια με τον πατερα σου και πες του να περπαταει γυρω στα 30 μετρα πισω σου και οταν μπαινεις σε καποιο μαγαζι να καθεται απεξω. Ετσι ναι μεν εχεις την σιγουρια οτι αν συμβει κατι δεν θα εισαι μονη σου , αλλα μαθαινεις σιγα σιγα να κυκλοφορεις παλι μονη. Μπορεις επισης να αρχισεις να βγαινεις αυθορμητα , χωρις σκεψη . Πχ αν κανονιζεις απο σημερα οτι θα βγεις αυριο , αυτο μπορει να σε αγχωνει περισσοτερο . Ισως να ηταν καλυτερα να μην κανονιζεις , αλλα οταν αισθανεσαι καπως καλα να βγαινεις .Ακομα και ενας μικρος περιπατος τα μεσανυχτα βοηθαει .
Εγω ξεκινησα βγαινοντας στο μπαλκονι , μετα βγαινοντας μεχρι την αυλη κλπ.

----------


## Soutsi

> Soutsi μπορεις μια μερα να πεις σε καποιον που εμπιστευεστε να πατε καπου μαζι , αλλα να μην περπατατε μαζι . Πχ πηγαινε για ψωνια με τον πατερα σου και πες του να περπαταει γυρω στα 30 μετρα πισω σου και οταν μπαινεις σε καποιο μαγαζι να καθεται απεξω. Ετσι ναι μεν εχεις την σιγουρια οτι αν συμβει κατι δεν θα εισαι μονη σου , αλλα μαθαινεις σιγα σιγα να κυκλοφορεις παλι μονη. Μπορεις επισης να αρχισεις να βγαινεις αυθορμητα , χωρις σκεψη . Πχ αν κανονιζεις απο σημερα οτι θα βγεις αυριο , αυτο μπορει να σε αγχωνει περισσοτερο . Ισως να ηταν καλυτερα να μην κανονιζεις , αλλα οταν αισθανεσαι καπως καλα να βγαινεις .Ακομα και ενας μικρος περιπατος τα μεσανυχτα βοηθαει .
> Εγω ξεκινησα βγαινοντας στο μπαλκονι , μετα βγαινοντας μεχρι την αυλη κλπ.



κατaλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό σου betelgeuse αλλά αυτά τα έκανα στις αρχές όταν δεν έβγαινα απο το σπίτι. Αυτό το κόλπο με το να με συνοδεύει κάποιος πίσω μου το έκανα με τον ψυχολόγο μου πρίν κάποια χρόνια, κ αποδίδει, για αυτό αν υπάρχει κάποιος που βρίσκεται σε πρώιμο στάδιο ας κάνει αυτό το κολπάκι.
Αυτήν την στιγμή είμαι πολύ καλύτερα βγαίνω κ δραστηριοποιούμαι, απλά αυτό γίνεται στα στενά περιθώρια του χωριού μου. όταν αποφασίσω να βγώ εκτός για τον χ ψ λόγο, πρέπει να το προγραμματίσω για να ελένξω όλες τις παραμέτρους κ έτσι να νιώσω μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια. Sτον καθένα λοιπόν βγαίνει διαφορετικά ο χειρισμός:)
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την συμβουλή, ενδεχομένως κάποιος "πρώϊμος" να την διαβάσει κ να επωφεληθεί :)

Καλό βραδάκι σε όλους, τα φιλιά μου

----------


## Blue9791

Την καλησπερα μου.
Αϋπνιες σημερα αλλα οχι απο παρενεργειες φαρμακων, απλα κοιμηθηκα καλα το μεσημερι.
Η λατρεια κοιμαται και ειπα να την απαλλαξω απο τα στριφογυρισματα μου και να ερθω να σας δω.
Ετσι για την ιστορια, σημερα ημουν στα ορια μιας ψιλοκρισουλας αλλα οταν ειδα να ερχεται την "προκαλεσα" προσπαθωντας να εντεινω τα συμπτωματα μου πραγμα που δεν εγινε ποτε.
Πηρε τα μπογαλακια της λοιπον και πηγε αλλου.

Διαβασα ολα τα προηγουμενα ποστς με μεγαλο ενδιαφερον αλλα επειδη ειναι πολλα θα μιλησω σε γενικοτερο πλαισιο.
Εχω καταληξει μετα απο πολλα χρονια οτι το παν σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις ειτε φοβιων, ειτε καταθλιψης, ειναι το κινητρο.
Πριν βρεθει το κινητρο ομως πρεπει να υπαρχει αιτημα.
Δηλαδη: εχω αυτο και θελω εκεινο. Για να κανω εκεινο θα με βοηθουσε το αλλο.
Τι θελω να πω.
Οσο πιο σαφες ειναι το προβλημα - αιτημα, τοσο ευκολοτερη ή αν οχι ευκολοτερη, εμφανεστερη και η λυση του.
Θα βοηθουσε δλδ αντι του "δεν ειμαι καλα γενικα και δεν ξερω τι θελω" να περιοριστουμε ή και να πλατιασουμε σε μια λιστα ακομα και αριθμημενη!
Ας κανουμε μια λιστα με "θελω" και "δεν θελω". Οχι "μπορω" και "δεν μπορω". Αμα θελουμε, μπορουμε κιολας.
Και εδω ερχεται το κινητρο.
Θελω, οκ. Αλλα ποσο το θελω; Και γιατι το θελω; Ακομα και τι θα με εκανε να το θελω περισσοτερο.
Αν βρεθει το κινητρο, ειλικρινα σας λεω, ειτε εμφανιστουν οι πανικοι ειτε οχι δεν θα μας απασχολει. Ή θα μας απασχολει λιγοτερο.
Σε ενα αλλο ποστ πριν μηνες ειχα αναφερθει στην εμπνευση.
Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι ή καταστασεις που μπορουν να μας εμπνευσουν τοσο ωστε να αποτελεσουν κινητρο για το δικο μας βημα μπροστα.
Για τον καθενα ειναι διαφορετικα. Προσφατα ειχα μιλησει για την παραολυμπιαδα και η Soutsi ανεβασε την συγκλονιστικη φωτογραφια του κολυμβητη χωρις χερια.
Δεν εχω ξεπερασει τα προβληματα μου (οπως ολοι παρατηρουμε) αλλα ψαχνω κινητρα και εμπνευσεις καθημερινα.
Και βοηθαει παιδια.
Βοηθαει πολυ.
Τι αλλο βοηθαει; (Soutsi σε σενα μιλαω). Καθε μερα να κανουμε οχι ενα βημα αλλα μερικα χιλιοστα μπροστα.
Σε περιοδους αγχους που με αγχωνει το να οδηγω (κατι που γενικα λατρευω), παιρνω το αυτοκινητο και κανω μια βολτα στη γειτονια. Αφου δω οτι δεν συμβαινει τιποτα, απομακρυνομαι λιγο ακομα και ακομα λιγο και ακομα λιγο, μεχρι να βεβαιωθω οτι δεν τρεχει τιποτα.
Αν μεινω στη βολτα στη γειτονια, δεν πειραζει. Αυριο παλι.
Προσπαθω ομως πολυ και ειναι επωδυνο τις περισσοτερες φορες, να κινουμαι (κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα). 
Αγχωνομουν για τις διακοπες, πηγα ομως κι ας περασα καποιες στιγμες δυσκολες.
Αγχωνομαι για πολλα αλλα ξερεις τι; Δεν εχω αλλη ευκαιρια να ζησω. Αυτη ειναι.
Θα τα κανω. Δυσκολα, ευκολα, με χαπια ή χωρις, θα τα κανω.
Μην δεχεσαι το οτι βαλτωσες. Πετα το απο πανω σου.
Ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος (μεγαλυτερος απο τις κρισεις πανικου) ειναι την ωρα που πεθαινω να συνειδητοποιησω οτι δεν εζησα οχι γιατι δεν με ευνοησαν οι συνθηκες αλλα γιατι φοβομουν.
Οταν βλεπεις τον πανικο να'ρχεται, πες οκ, ελα αλλα συντομευε γιατι εχω και να ζησω.
Καληνυχτα πουλακια μου.

----------


## elena60

> Την καλησπερα μου.
> Αϋπνιες σημερα αλλα οχι απο παρενεργειες φαρμακων, απλα κοιμηθηκα καλα το μεσημερι.
> Η λατρεια κοιμαται και ειπα να την απαλλαξω απο τα στριφογυρισματα μου και να ερθω να σας δω.
> Ετσι για την ιστορια, σημερα ημουν στα ορια μιας ψιλοκρισουλας αλλα οταν ειδα να ερχεται την "προκαλεσα" προσπαθωντας να εντεινω τα συμπτωματα μου πραγμα που δεν εγινε ποτε.
> Πηρε τα μπογαλακια της λοιπον και πηγε αλλου.
> 
> Διαβασα ολα τα προηγουμενα ποστς με μεγαλο ενδιαφερον αλλα επειδη ειναι πολλα θα μιλησω σε γενικοτερο πλαισιο.
> Εχω καταληξει μετα απο πολλα χρονια οτι το παν σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις ειτε φοβιων, ειτε καταθλιψης, ειναι το κινητρο.
> Πριν βρεθει το κινητρο ομως πρεπει να υπαρχει αιτημα.
> ...


Καλημερες! Παιδια,ειδα οτι συζητατε για το αν πρεπει να παιρνεις φαρμακα η οχι..Η αληθεια ειναι οτι η κατασταση που ζουμε δεν σου αφηνει πολλες εναλλακτικες.Η ζεις με φαρμακα και τις παρενεργειες τους που δεν ειναι ευχαριστες,η ζεις με τον φοβο του πανικου και το ανχος.Διαλλεγεις και παιρνεις. Τα χαπια που μου εδωσε ο γιατρος στην Αθηνα με τιναξαν ασχημα,με ακαμψια στον αυχενα,τρελο βουητο στο κεφαλι και σφυριγμα,τρεμουλο και χασιμο! Πηγα σε εναν αλλο εχθες εδω στο νησι και μου ειπε οτι τα χαπια αυτα ηταν πολυ βαρια για μενα (ντιστρανευριν,αζαπιν και ενα αλλο αντικαταθλιπτικο που δεν το θυμαμαι) και οτι τα δινουν σε αλκοολικους που θελουν να απεξαρτηθουν!! Αν ειναι δυνατον...Μου τα αλλαξε και μου εδωσε νοτοριουμ,σιπραλεξ και μπλουνις(το τελευταιο ειναι αντιψυχωσικο και δεν ξερω γιατι μου το εδωσε,διπλα γραφει "ανευ αιτιας") .Σημερα πηρα μισο νοτοριουμ και μισο σιπραλεξ αλλα νομιζω οτι γενικα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με τιναζουν..νιωθω καψιμο στο σωμα και σαν να ειμαι στην πριζα ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΟ??Πειτε μου αν ξερετε κατι για αυτα τα φαρμακα..Επισης,αισθανομαι οτι δεν εχω κανενα συναισθημα.Δεν ειμαι λυπημενη,αλλα ουτε και χαρουμενη.Ειμαι ενα χαμενο πραγμα που μετακινειται μηχανικα ...αυτο ειναι καταθλιψη??Εχω ασχημο υπνο και ζωντανα ονειρα..φανταστειτε οτι εχθεσ εβλεπα οτι εκανα εμετο και ξυπνησα μ αυτη την απαισια γευση στο στομα ,ειχα μπερδεψει την πραγματικοτητα με το ονειρο..τι να πω! Και τελος ννιωθω οτι δεν σκεφτομαι...προσπαθω να παω την φαντασια μου καπου και δεν μπορω,δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ενα προσωπο π.χ δεν το φερνω στο μυαλο μου.Ενα κενο..

----------


## Soutsi

> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΟ??Πειτε μου αν ξερετε κατι για αυτα τα φαρμακα..Επισης,αισθανομαι οτι δεν εχω κανενα συναισθημα.Δεν ειμαι λυπημενη,αλλα ουτε και χαρουμενη.Ειμαι ενα χαμενο πραγμα που μετακινειται μηχανικα ...αυτο ειναι καταθλιψη??Εχω ασχημο υπνο και ζωντανα ονειρα..φανταστειτε οτι εχθεσ εβλεπα οτι εκανα εμετο και ξυπνησα μ αυτη την απαισια γευση στο στομα ,ειχα μπερδεψει την πραγματικοτητα με το ονειρο..τι να πω! Και τελος ννιωθω οτι δεν σκεφτομαι...προσπαθω να παω την φαντασια μου καπου και δεν μπορω,δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ενα προσωπο π.χ δεν το φερνω στο μυαλο μου.Ενα κενο..



Πήγαινε με το ζόρι και τρέξε χαλαρά συνδιασμένο με περπάτημα σε ενα γήπεδο ή όπου εσύ θέλεις για μισή ώρα. Πάρε τα handsfree απο το κινητό σου κ βάλε ράδιο. Η γυμναστική απελευθερώνει ενδορφίνες. Κάνε το καΙ ας βαριέσαι κάθε μέρα όποια ώρα εσυ θέλεις. Κάντο κ μετά την 1 εβδομάδα μην σου πω τις 3 πρώτες μέρες αν εξαιρέσεις ενα πιάσιμο που θα χεις θα νιώθεις το σώμα σου καλύτερα. Το σώμα είναι αλληλένδετο με το πνεύμα κ τούμπαλιν. Κάντο!

----------


## Korina12

> Καλημερες! Παιδια,ειδα οτι συζητατε για το αν πρεπει να παιρνεις φαρμακα η οχι..Η αληθεια ειναι οτι η κατασταση που ζουμε δεν σου αφηνει πολλες εναλλακτικες.Η ζεις με φαρμακα και τις παρενεργειες τους που δεν ειναι ευχαριστες,η ζεις με τον φοβο του πανικου και το ανχος.Διαλλεγεις και παιρνεις. Τα χαπια που μου εδωσε ο γιατρος στην Αθηνα με τιναξαν ασχημα,με ακαμψια στον αυχενα,τρελο βουητο στο κεφαλι και σφυριγμα,τρεμουλο και χασιμο! Πηγα σε εναν αλλο εχθες εδω στο νησι και μου ειπε οτι τα χαπια αυτα ηταν πολυ βαρια για μενα (ντιστρανευριν,αζαπιν και ενα αλλο αντικαταθλιπτικο που δεν το θυμαμαι) και οτι τα δινουν σε αλκοολικους που θελουν να απεξαρτηθουν!! Αν ειναι δυνατον...Μου τα αλλαξε και μου εδωσε νοτοριουμ,σιπραλεξ και μπλουνις(το τελευταιο ειναι αντιψυχωσικο και δεν ξερω γιατι μου το εδωσε,διπλα γραφει "ανευ αιτιας") .Σημερα πηρα μισο νοτοριουμ και μισο σιπραλεξ αλλα νομιζω οτι γενικα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με τιναζουν..νιωθω καψιμο στο σωμα και σαν να ειμαι στην πριζα ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΟ??Πειτε μου αν ξερετε κατι για αυτα τα φαρμακα..Επισης,αισθανομαι οτι δεν εχω κανενα συναισθημα.Δεν ειμαι λυπημενη,αλλα ουτε και χαρουμενη.Ειμαι ενα χαμενο πραγμα που μετακινειται μηχανικα ...αυτο ειναι καταθλιψη??Εχω ασχημο υπνο και ζωντανα ονειρα..φανταστειτε οτι εχθεσ εβλεπα οτι εκανα εμετο και ξυπνησα μ αυτη την απαισια γευση στο στομα ,ειχα μπερδεψει την πραγματικοτητα με το ονειρο..τι να πω! Και τελος ννιωθω οτι δεν σκεφτομαι...προσπαθω να παω την φαντασια μου καπου και δεν μπορω,δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ενα προσωπο π.χ δεν το φερνω στο μυαλο μου.Ενα κενο..


Με κούφανες τώρα!το remeron και το efexor δηλαδή είναι για αλκοολικούς που θέλουν να απεξαρτηθούν?Ελεος!!!Εντάξε ι , είναι λίγο δυνατά κ ειδικά έτσι που τα ξεκίνησες κ μαζί αλλά μην λέμε κ ότι θέλουμε ρε ντόκτορ! Για να το πάρω εγώ το efexor έκανα έρευνα.. τους μισούς γιατρούς της πόλης ρώτησα.. Δεν μου είπε κανένας τέτοιο πράγμα!
Το σιπραλέξ είναι πιο ελαφρύ.Αλλά είναι στον κάθε οργανισμό πώς θα κάτσει.Εγώ το είχα πάρει αλλά δεν το άντεξα.Ενώ το εφεξόρ που θεωρείται πιο δυνατό μου έκατσε πιο καλά.Αντιψυχωσικό σε μικρή δόση δίνουν κ σε περιπτώσεις άγχους-κατάθλιψης αλλά συνήθως αργότερα,αν έχεις πάρει τα αντικαταθληπτικά πρώτα κ δεν σου φτάνουν,σαν συμπλήρωμα.Εμένα μου είπαν αλλά δεν ήθελα να πάρω πάντως.. Θα σου έλεγα να μην τα έχεις σαν πρώτη επιλογή τουλάχιστον τώρα που κάνεις ακόμη δοκιμές με τα αντικαταθληπτικά..
Αυτό με τον εμετό το έχω πάθει κ πρόσφατα κι όλας.Το έβλεπα στον ύπνο μου κ ξύπνησα με τη γεύση του εμετού.Αλλη φορά έβλεπα ότι έτρωγα πολλά γλυκά κ ξύπνησα με μια αναγούλα σαν να είχα φάει όντως πολλά γλυκά.Εχω δει στον ύπνο μου να κλαίω κ όταν ξύπνησα είδα ότι έκλαιγα κ στην πραγματικότητα.Πολλά τέτοια όνειρα..

----------


## elena60

> Με κούφανες τώρα!το remeron και το efexor δηλαδή είναι για αλκοολικούς που θέλουν να απεξαρτηθούν?Ελεος!!!Εντάξε ι , είναι λίγο δυνατά κ ειδικά έτσι που τα ξεκίνησες κ μαζί αλλά μην λέμε κ ότι θέλουμε ρε ντόκτορ! Για να το πάρω εγώ το efexor έκανα έρευνα.. τους μισούς γιατρούς της πόλης ρώτησα.. Δεν μου είπε κανένας τέτοιο πράγμα!
> Το σιπραλέξ είναι πιο ελαφρύ.Αλλά είναι στον κάθε οργανισμό πώς θα κάτσει.Εγώ το είχα πάρει αλλά δεν το άντεξα.Ενώ το εφεξόρ που θεωρείται πιο δυνατό μου έκατσε πιο καλά.Αντιψυχωσικό σε μικρή δόση δίνουν κ σε περιπτώσεις άγχους-κατάθλιψης αλλά συνήθως αργότερα,αν έχεις πάρει τα αντικαταθληπτικά πρώτα κ δεν σου φτάνουν,σαν συμπλήρωμα.Εμένα μου είπαν αλλά δεν ήθελα να πάρω πάντως.. Θα σου έλεγα να μην τα έχεις σαν πρώτη επιλογή τουλάχιστον τώρα που κάνεις ακόμη δοκιμές με τα αντικαταθληπτικά..
> Αυτό με τον εμετό το έχω πάθει κ πρόσφατα κι όλας.Το έβλεπα στον ύπνο μου κ ξύπνησα με τη γεύση του εμετού.Αλλη φορά έβλεπα ότι έτρωγα πολλά γλυκά κ ξύπνησα με μια αναγούλα σαν να είχα φάει όντως πολλά γλυκά.Εχω δει στον ύπνο μου να κλαίω κ όταν ξύπνησα είδα ότι έκλαιγα κ στην πραγματικότητα.Πολλά τέτοια όνειρα..


Μου κανεις πλακα τωρα..!!!!!!!!!!!!Σημερα κιολας ,πριν λιγο ξυπνησα, εβλεπα οτι ετρωγα σοκολατες πολλες σοκολατες!!!!! και ξυπνησα σαν να ειχα φαει οντως γλυκα! Θα μας τρελανεις κοπελια...λες να ειμαστε αδελφες ψυχες??Αυτα τα ονειρα τα εχω απο τοτε που ξεκινησα φαρμακα ομως...

----------


## Korina12

χαχαχαχα ναι κι εγώ σοκολάτες έβλεπα!Δεν έχει πολλές μέρες που το είδα κι εγώ.Κοίτα..από τον εμετό καλύτερα να βλέπουμε σοκολάτες πάντως!!!

----------


## Blue9791

Με ερωτικη διαθεση :)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85lKsSCZm4k

----------


## Soutsi

ou la la 
take another to complete the mood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LElU3Yf2zLY

----------


## elena60

> χαχαχαχα ναι κι εγώ σοκολάτες έβλεπα!Δεν έχει πολλές μέρες που το είδα κι εγώ.Κοίτα..από τον εμετό καλύτερα να βλέπουμε σοκολάτες πάντως!!!


Ναι σοκολατες..Ρε παιδια δεν θυμαμαι,ποια ηταν που ελεγε εδω οτι κατεβασε γαλα με τα χαπια??Κατεβασα γαλα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα...:ο τι να πω!! Δεν υπαρχει Θεος πια?????

----------


## Blue9791

Το θυμαμαι που το ειχε πει καποια κοπελια πριν καιρο... Τι αλλο θ'ακουσω δω μεσα!
Αν το δεις απο μια περιεργη οπτικη ομως εχει πλακα!

----------


## Soutsi

αν δεν είσαι έγγυος, μόνο περίεργη οπτική έχει η περίπτωση του να κατεβάσεις γάλα...
Απο τις πιο σουρεάλ καταστάσεις που έχω δει στο σώμα μου. 
Και να πω οτι μου είχε μεγαλώσει και τα μεμέ για να χαλαλίσω την παρενέργεια, τζίφος. 
Ο γυναικολόγος με πήρε στο ψιλό όταν του πα τι και πως, κ οταν με κάθησε στην καρέκλα του ν περιμένοντας να με βιάσει με ργαλεία, αυτός απλά πίεσε το στήθος με μια τεχνική και τον πήρε ξυστά ενας πιδακας με γάλα. Πήρε τελέφωνα σε συναδέλφους αφού του πα οτι παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή κ συνηγόρησε οτι ήταν παρενέργεια. 
Ήτο ενα άλφα σόκ... αλλά δεν με δυσκόλεψε ιδιαίτερα. 

elena κουρτσάραμ, παίξε ενα λαχείο, το χεις

----------


## Blue9791

Ναι ρε εσυ ησουνα!
Αντε και εσπαγα το κεφαλι μου (γιατι βαριομουν να ανατρεξω σε παλιοτερα ποστς).
Διασκεδαστε το παιδια! Δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση :)

----------


## Maraki007

mplou hey kai apo mena kai se oli tin parea...pasxousa kai gw edw kai polla xronia me skampanevasmata, twra edw k ligous mines pali kathimerines kriseis, agxos, fovies kai pali aptin arxi... farmakeutiki agogi akolouthw, xoris idieteri voithia kai egina polu xeirotera meta aptin dokimi tou zoloft pou me tinakse ston aera. opote ksanagurisa sto palio farmako kai arxizw pali na paleuw me ta autonoita...30 xr eimai k duskoleuomai se ola... egw exw mperdeutei me kati allo...exw diavasei xiliades istories sto internet, polla vivlia etc ALLA auto pou den katalavainw einai giati merikoi mpoukonontai se polla farmaka *oxi mono ssri alla polla epipleon, kai giati alloi to ksepernane poly pio apla kai de tous epistrefei. Fusika apantisi den exei oute i epistimi alla telos pantwn, einai mia aporia diki mou...px opos proaneferes kai gia tin mitera sou, pou eixe na vgei 10xronia eksw...ti pisteueis esu sumvainei pou tin ezises kai apo konta. Sorry gia ta greeklish alla eimai ekswteriko, gia na min pareksigithw :)
ta filia moy

----------


## Blue9791

Maraki007 νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με το πως χειριζεται κανεις τη ζωη του, τον εαυτο του, το μυαλο του γενικα.
Θεωρω οτι αν υπαρχει θεληση υπαρχει και τροπος. Για τον καθενα οντως λειτουργει διαφορετικα δλδ καποιος μπορει να ειναι πληρως λειτουργικος και ευτυχης με φαρμακα, αλλος να μπορεσει ακομα και να τα κοψει κλπ. Δεν ειναι καν δεδομενο αν θα επιστρεψουν οι πανικοι. Σε αλλους επιστρεφουν και σε αλλους οχι. Το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο αποδεχεσαι την κατασταση σου και τι κανεις γι'αυτο.
Η μητερα μου δεν ηθελε επι της ουσιας να επανελθει. Θεραπεια αρχισε να κανει τον τελευταιο χρονο πριν φυγει και αφου ειχα φερει εγω το γιατρο σπιτι με τσαμπουκα.
Καποιοι ανθρωποι αφηνονται και καποιοι παλευουν.
Η εμπειρια μου λεει οτι οποιος παλεψει, οπως και να το παλεψει, θα βρει ακρη.

----------


## Blue9791

Soutsi ο δικος σου εγινε θρυλος!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YnGM...eature=g-all-u

----------


## Soutsi

i know, τον προωθούν πολύ!
όταν άκουσα το τραγούδι ειδικά απο τοπικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό τότε αντιλήφθην οτι το sexy boy έχει μεγάλο promotion. 
ΟΠΑΓΚΑΓΚΝΑΜΣΑΪΛ λέω κ κλαίω κ ριγώ κ ηδονίζομαι

당신을 사랑해요 PSY

----------


## Blue9791

[QUOTE=Soutsi;389433
당신을 사랑해요[/QUOTE]

Αυτο τι ειναι;
Αρχισες Κορεατικα;

----------


## Soutsi

lol...google translate
Το σάγαπώ στα κορεάτικα. Μην μπεί ο άνθρωπος στο forum και δεν καταλάβει τι λέμε...(lol...)

----------


## Soutsi

blue βαριέμαι, βρές ενα τρόπο να περάσει καμιά ωρίτσα ευχάριστα για τώρα το μεσημέρι. Το φαϊ δεν είναι έτοιμο, έχουν πονέσει τα αυτιά μου απο την μουσική, και φυλάω την ταινία για το βράδυ ή αργά το απόγευμα. so? αϊ εμ λίσενινγκ


p.s.---άσχετο, ρε συ το καρύδι δεν μοιάζει με τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο? ναι σπάω καρύδια κ χλαπακιάζω, θα έδινα φυσικά φυσικά αλλά η τεχνολογία δεν έχει προχωρήσει τόσο πολύ. Μάλλον θα κάνουν καλό στον εγκέφαλο, ε? Το εξισώνω με αυτό που λέει η γιαγιά μου στον εγγονό της οτι αμ τρώς αμελέτητα...ε...κάτι καλό θα έχει το κουρκουμπίνι τους, κάτι τέτοιο εν πάσει περιπτώσει

----------


## Blue9791

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jNlIGDRkvQ


P!NK BABY!!!!

----------


## Blue9791

Αργια μητηρ πασης κακιας.

----------


## elena60

> blue βαριέμαι, βρές ενα τρόπο να περάσει καμιά ωρίτσα ευχάριστα για τώρα το μεσημέρι. Το φαϊ δεν είναι έτοιμο, έχουν πονέσει τα αυτιά μου απο την μουσική, και φυλάω την ταινία για το βράδυ ή αργά το απόγευμα. so? αϊ εμ λίσενινγκ
> 
> 
> p.s.---άσχετο, ρε συ το καρύδι δεν μοιάζει με τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο? ναι σπάω καρύδια κ χλαπακιάζω, θα έδινα φυσικά φυσικά αλλά η τεχνολογία δεν έχει προχωρήσει τόσο πολύ. Μάλλον θα κάνουν καλό στον εγκέφαλο, ε? Το εξισώνω με αυτό που λέει η γιαγιά μου στον εγγονό της οτι αμ τρώς αμελέτητα...ε...κάτι καλό θα έχει το κουρκουμπίνι τους, κάτι τέτοιο εν πάσει περιπτώσει


Καλημερα παιδια μου..! Βαριεσαι?? Ηρθα την καταλληλη στιγμη! Θα ξεβαρεθεις με την ωραια μου ιστοριουλα, και μετα απο αυτο, αν δεν με ανακυρηξετε ως το πιο κακοτυχο ατομο του φορουμ θα παρεξηγηθω σας το λεω! Λοιπον...Εδω και ενα μηνα εβγαινα με καποιον ο οποιος ειναι απο δω απο το νησι.Ειναι οδηγος φορτηγου μεταφορων. Οσο καιρο βγαιναμε ηταν καπως πιεστικος στο να ειμαστε μαζι σοβαρα ,και οτι θελει γαμο και οτι κουραστηκε τα επιπολαια και διαφορα τετοια. Με επαιρνε σπιτι του στους γονεις του,ερχοταν στο δικο μου, ενω εγω επεμενα οτι δεν ειμαι ετοιμ για κατι τοσο σοβαρο, αν και ημουν ερωτευμενη μαζι του. Με τοσες κατραπακιες ομως δεν ηθελα να κανω βεβιασμενες κινησεις. Τελος παντων, την Κυριακη που μας περασε , μας ειχε καλεσει ο υπευθυνος της δουλειας του σπιτι του για να μας κανει το τραπεζι...Ο υπευθυνος ηταν ενασ αλκοολικος και μισος, ενα ρεμαλι της κοινωνιας. Ο δικος μου ειχε παρει ενα μπουκαλι ουζο μεγαλο δωρο υποτιθεται...Ξεκινησαν λοιπον να πινουν ,να πινουν , να πινουν...Καποια στιγμη η κατασταση ειχε αρχισει να ξεφευγει. Ο υπευθυνος αρχισε να μου λεει "γιατι δεν βλεπεις σοβαρα το παιδι μας και τι θελεις,να γυρνας τις νυχτες και να διασκεδαζεις? Κανε ενα παιδακι να αραξεις" και κατι τετοια.Εγω φυσικα απαντησα οτι ενας μηνας ειναι πολυ νωρις για μιλαμε για γαμους και οτι δεν ειμαι ετοιμη για κατι τετοιο. Μετα αρχισε να μου λεει ελα κατσε διπλα μου και αστον αυτον και κατι τετοια...Ο δικος μου με ολα αυτα ομως, αρχισε να φορτωνει..Αρχισε να με βριζει και να με προσβαλλει,ηταν τυφλα στο μεθυσι.Καποια στιγμη νευριαζει και λεει παμε να φυγουμε. Αφου ειχαμε φυγει και ημασταν καθ οδον,σταματαει το αμαξι και αρχισε να φωναζει λεγοντας μου " ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ!!! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΡΕΖΙΛΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ Σ ΑΥΤΟΝ???ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΕΣΥ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ ΝΑΙ??ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ!!!" Εκει αρχισα να τα παιρνω κρανιο και αρχισα να φωναζω .Του λεω "ΔΕΝ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΑΙ ΡΕΜΑΛΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ??ΚΑΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΩ Μ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ??". Η απαντηση πριν απο τον χαμο ηταν..."ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΩΡΗ???" ....Με αρπαζει απο τα μαλλια, μου δινει μια μπουνια στο ματι με ολη του τη δυναμη, αρχισα να μη βλεπω..μετα απο αυτην δεν ειχε σταματημο.Με βαρουσε με μπουνιες στο κεφαλι χωρις να σταματαει,ομως μεσα στην ατυχια μου,ημουν τυχερη...Εκεινη τη στιγμη περνουσε ενα και μοναδικο μηχανακι ,εβγαλα το χερι μου απο το παραθυρο και φωναξα "βοηθεια"!!! Το παιδι γυρισε να με βοηθησει,ομως ο δικος μου βγηκε απο το αμαξι με μια βεργα 1μισι μετρο και αρχισε να τον βαραει στο κεφαλι με το ξυλο,στο σωμα ,παντου.Εγω βγηκα απο το αμαξι και προσπαθησα να φυγω,ομως με ειδε και ηρθε κατα πανω μου με το ξυλο,μου δινει μια στην πλατη με σπρωχνει στο αμαξι και φυγαμε. Στη συνεχεια τον πηρα με το καλο κλαιγοντας με λυγμους και τον παρακαλουσα να με παει σπιτι.Αυτος τιποτα...(χαζος ηταν να με εβλεπανε ετσι οι γονεις μου και να τον εχωναν μεσα??) Οχι λεει,δεν πας πουθενα,θα παμε στο εξοχικο μου να κοιμηθουμε μαζι. Οδηγουσε σε ενα δρομο με στροφες σε ενα βουνο που ηταν σε δασος,ερημια! Καποια στιγμη μου λεει δεν ειμαι καλα,και παει να λιποθυμησει. Του λεω τι θες να κανουμε να παρω τηλ να ερθουν να μας παρουν?? Παλι αρνουνταν φυσικα. Μου λεει "ελα να οδηγησεις" ! Ελα που εγω δεν ξερω να οδηγω..!!Με τα πολλα με αναγκαζε να οδηγησω πανω στα ποδια του,με ενα ματι τυφλο και με το αλλο με μυωπια ,οδηγουσα σε ενα δρομο σκοτεινο με στροφες!!! Εκει που φταναμε στο εξοχικο του, σκεφτηκα να συνεχισω για το σπιτι μου που απειχε 20 λεπτα χωρις να με καταλαβει.Ελα ομως που πριν το στενο του εξοχικου ξυπνησε...!!! Τελος παντων, παρκαρα το αμαξι απ εξω,τον παρακαλουσα να με παρει σπιτι επι μια ωρα χωρις αποτελεσμα...Για πολυ καλη μου τυχη καποια στιγμη απο το πολυ ποτο αποκοιμηθηκε. Ετσι επρεπε να οργανωσω σχεδιο αποδρασης. Τον αφησα κανενα μισαωρο να κοιμηθει καλα,εστειλα κρυφα μηνυμα στους δικους μου να ερθουν να με παρουν , ανοιξα την πορτα αθορυβα και....παταω ενα τρεξιμο....ο κεντερης μπροστα μου θα ηταν ερασιτεχνης!! Ετσι λοιπον σωθηκα. Τωρα ειμαστε στα δικαστηρια,αυτος θα δικαστει για κακουργημα ,γιατι ο ιατροδικαστης εβγαλε πορισμα βαριας κακωσης στο ματι και βαριας σωματικης βλαβης. ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ για το τεραστιο κειμενο,αλλα αν δεν τα εγραφα θα εσκαγα. Ξεβαρεθηκες η μηπως οχι????

----------


## Blue9791

> p.s.---άσχετο, ρε συ το καρύδι δεν μοιάζει με τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο? ναι σπάω καρύδια κ χλαπακιάζω, θα έδινα φυσικά φυσικά αλλά η τεχνολογία δεν έχει προχωρήσει τόσο πολύ. Μάλλον θα κάνουν καλό στον εγκέφαλο, ε?


Ναι το εχω παρατηρησει!
Επισης τα κομματια του πορτοκαλιου μοιαζουν με πνευμονες και τα φασολια με νεφρα!
Η φυση εχει τελικα μοτιβο πολυ συγκεκριμενο!

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλημερα παιδια μου..! Βαριεσαι?? Ηρθα την καταλληλη στιγμη! Θα ξεβαρεθεις με την ωραια μου ιστοριουλα, και μετα απο αυτο, αν δεν με ανακυρηξετε ως το πιο κακοτυχο ατομο του φορουμ θα παρεξηγηθω σας το λεω! Λοιπον...Εδω και ενα μηνα εβγαινα με καποιον ο οποιος ειναι απο δω απο το νησι.Ειναι οδηγος φορτηγου μεταφορων. Οσο καιρο βγαιναμε ηταν καπως πιεστικος στο να ειμαστε μαζι σοβαρα ,και οτι θελει γαμο και οτι κουραστηκε τα επιπολαια και διαφορα τετοια. Με επαιρνε σπιτι του στους γονεις του,ερχοταν στο δικο μου, ενω εγω επεμενα οτι δεν ειμαι ετοιμ για κατι τοσο σοβαρο, αν και ημουν ερωτευμενη μαζι του. Με τοσες κατραπακιες ομως δεν ηθελα να κανω βεβιασμενες κινησεις. Τελος παντων, την Κυριακη που μας περασε , μας ειχε καλεσει ο υπευθυνος της δουλειας του σπιτι του για να μας κανει το τραπεζι...Ο υπευθυνος ηταν ενασ αλκοολικος και μισος, ενα ρεμαλι της κοινωνιας. Ο δικος μου ειχε παρει ενα μπουκαλι ουζο μεγαλο δωρο υποτιθεται...Ξεκινησαν λοιπον να πινουν ,να πινουν , να πινουν...Καποια στιγμη η κατασταση ειχε αρχισει να ξεφευγει. Ο υπευθυνος αρχισε να μου λεει "γιατι δεν βλεπεις σοβαρα το παιδι μας και τι θελεις,να γυρνας τις νυχτες και να διασκεδαζεις? Κανε ενα παιδακι να αραξεις" και κατι τετοια.Εγω φυσικα απαντησα οτι ενας μηνας ειναι πολυ νωρις για μιλαμε για γαμους και οτι δεν ειμαι ετοιμη για κατι τετοιο. Μετα αρχισε να μου λεει ελα κατσε διπλα μου και αστον αυτον και κατι τετοια...Ο δικος μου με ολα αυτα ομως, αρχισε να φορτωνει..Αρχισε να με βριζει και να με προσβαλλει,ηταν τυφλα στο μεθυσι.Καποια στιγμη νευριαζει και λεει παμε να φυγουμε. Αφου ειχαμε φυγει και ημασταν καθ οδον,σταματαει το αμαξι και αρχισε να φωναζει λεγοντας μου " ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ!!! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΡΕΖΙΛΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ Σ ΑΥΤΟΝ???ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΕΣΥ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ ΝΑΙ??ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ!!!" Εκει αρχισα να τα παιρνω κρανιο και αρχισα να φωναζω .Του λεω "ΔΕΝ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΑΙ ΡΕΜΑΛΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ??ΚΑΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΩ Μ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ??". Η απαντηση πριν απο τον χαμο ηταν..."ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΩΡΗ???" ....Με αρπαζει απο τα μαλλια, μου δινει μια μπουνια στο ματι με ολη του τη δυναμη, αρχισα να μη βλεπω..μετα απο αυτην δεν ειχε σταματημο.Με βαρουσε με μπουνιες στο κεφαλι χωρις να σταματαει,ομως μεσα στην ατυχια μου,ημουν τυχερη...Εκεινη τη στιγμη περνουσε ενα και μοναδικο μηχανακι ,εβγαλα το χερι μου απο το παραθυρο και φωναξα "βοηθεια"!!! Το παιδι γυρισε να με βοηθησει,ομως ο δικος μου βγηκε απο το αμαξι με μια βεργα 1μισι μετρο και αρχισε να τον βαραει στο κεφαλι με το ξυλο,στο σωμα ,παντου.Εγω βγηκα απο το αμαξι και προσπαθησα να φυγω,ομως με ειδε και ηρθε κατα πανω μου με το ξυλο,μου δινει μια στην πλατη με σπρωχνει στο αμαξι και φυγαμε. Στη συνεχεια τον πηρα με το καλο κλαιγοντας με λυγμους και τον παρακαλουσα να με παει σπιτι.Αυτος τιποτα...(χαζος ηταν να με εβλεπανε ετσι οι γονεις μου και να τον εχωναν μεσα??) Οχι λεει,δεν πας πουθενα,θα παμε στο εξοχικο μου να κοιμηθουμε μαζι. Οδηγουσε σε ενα δρομο με στροφες σε ενα βουνο που ηταν σε δασος,ερημια! Καποια στιγμη μου λεει δεν ειμαι καλα,και παει να λιποθυμησει. Του λεω τι θες να κανουμε να παρω τηλ να ερθουν να μας παρουν?? Παλι αρνουνταν φυσικα. Μου λεει "ελα να οδηγησεις" ! Ελα που εγω δεν ξερω να οδηγω..!!Με τα πολλα με αναγκαζε να οδηγησω πανω στα ποδια του,με ενα ματι τυφλο και με το αλλο με μυωπια ,οδηγουσα σε ενα δρομο σκοτεινο με στροφες!!! Εκει που φταναμε στο εξοχικο του, σκεφτηκα να συνεχισω για το σπιτι μου που απειχε 20 λεπτα χωρις να με καταλαβει.Ελα ομως που πριν το στενο του εξοχικου ξυπνησε...!!! Τελος παντων, παρκαρα το αμαξι απ εξω,τον παρακαλουσα να με παρει σπιτι επι μια ωρα χωρις αποτελεσμα...Για πολυ καλη μου τυχη καποια στιγμη απο το πολυ ποτο αποκοιμηθηκε. Ετσι επρεπε να οργανωσω σχεδιο αποδρασης. Τον αφησα κανενα μισαωρο να κοιμηθει καλα,εστειλα κρυφα μηνυμα στους δικους μου να ερθουν να με παρουν , ανοιξα την πορτα αθορυβα και....παταω ενα τρεξιμο....ο κεντερης μπροστα μου θα ηταν ερασιτεχνης!! Ετσι λοιπον σωθηκα. Τωρα ειμαστε στα δικαστηρια,αυτος θα δικαστει για κακουργημα ,γιατι ο ιατροδικαστης εβγαλε πορισμα βαριας κακωσης στο ματι και βαριας σωματικης βλαβης. ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ για το τεραστιο κειμενο,αλλα αν δεν τα εγραφα θα εσκαγα. Ξεβαρεθηκες η μηπως οχι????


Οκ ξεκιναω με μια απορια.
Πως οδηγουσες στα ποδια του;;;
Τα πεταλια ποιος τα ειχε; Δεν ειπες οτι κοιμοτανε;
Δεν καταλαβαινω...
Επισης ναι ξεβαρεθηκαμε φυσικα!
Καλα θα κανεις να τον κυνηγησεις οσο δεν παιρνει!
Δεν μπορει ο καθε μαλακας να σηκωνει χερι ετσι επειδη ηπιε και επειδη ειναι τοσο ζωον και αγραμματος να υποστηριζει οτι οι γυναικες δεν μιλανε!
Καλα εσυ ενα μηνα δεν ειχες παρει χαμπαρι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα;

----------


## kuxumuxu

elena 60

Έλα Χριστέ και Παναγία!

----------


## kuxumuxu

Κάτι τέτοια ακούω και λέω θα πάω να μάθω πολεμικές τέχνες.

Άκου μεταμόρφωση... Το μόνο δικό σου φάουλ είναι ότι μπήκες στο αυτοκίνητο ενός μεθυσμένου. Ποτέ να μην το ξανακάνεις αυτό.

----------


## betelgeuse

Βασικα το λαθος ηταν οτι δεν εφυγε με την πρωτη νυξη για επισημοποιηση.Αν σου λεει ο αλλος απο την αρχη τετοια μακρια.Συνηθως αυτα σημαινουν οτι θελει την γυναικα κτημα του.
Τουλαχιστον γλυτωσες.

----------


## xart

> Καλημερα παιδια μου..! Βαριεσαι?? Ηρθα την καταλληλη στιγμη! Θα ξεβαρεθεις με την ωραια μου ιστοριουλα, και μετα απο αυτο, αν δεν με ανακυρηξετε ως το πιο κακοτυχο ατομο του φορουμ θα παρεξηγηθω σας το λεω! Λοιπον...Εδω και ενα μηνα εβγαινα με καποιον ο οποιος ειναι απο δω απο το νησι.Ειναι οδηγος φορτηγου μεταφορων. Οσο καιρο βγαιναμε ηταν καπως πιεστικος στο να ειμαστε μαζι σοβαρα ,και οτι θελει γαμο και οτι κουραστηκε τα επιπολαια και διαφορα τετοια. Με επαιρνε σπιτι του στους γονεις του,ερχοταν στο δικο μου, ενω εγω επεμενα οτι δεν ειμαι ετοιμ για κατι τοσο σοβαρο, αν και ημουν ερωτευμενη μαζι του. Με τοσες κατραπακιες ομως δεν ηθελα να κανω βεβιασμενες κινησεις. Τελος παντων, την Κυριακη που μας περασε , μας ειχε καλεσει ο υπευθυνος της δουλειας του σπιτι του για να μας κανει το τραπεζι...Ο υπευθυνος ηταν ενασ αλκοολικος και μισος, ενα ρεμαλι της κοινωνιας. Ο δικος μου ειχε παρει ενα μπουκαλι ουζο μεγαλο δωρο υποτιθεται...Ξεκινησαν λοιπον να πινουν ,να πινουν , να πινουν...Καποια στιγμη η κατασταση ειχε αρχισει να ξεφευγει. Ο υπευθυνος αρχισε να μου λεει "γιατι δεν βλεπεις σοβαρα το παιδι μας και τι θελεις,να γυρνας τις νυχτες και να διασκεδαζεις? Κανε ενα παιδακι να αραξεις" και κατι τετοια.Εγω φυσικα απαντησα οτι ενας μηνας ειναι πολυ νωρις για μιλαμε για γαμους και οτι δεν ειμαι ετοιμη για κατι τετοιο. Μετα αρχισε να μου λεει ελα κατσε διπλα μου και αστον αυτον και κατι τετοια...Ο δικος μου με ολα αυτα ομως, αρχισε να φορτωνει..Αρχισε να με βριζει και να με προσβαλλει,ηταν τυφλα στο μεθυσι.Καποια στιγμη νευριαζει και λεει παμε να φυγουμε. Αφου ειχαμε φυγει και ημασταν καθ οδον,σταματαει το αμαξι και αρχισε να φωναζει λεγοντας μου " ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ!!! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΡΕΖΙΛΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ Σ ΑΥΤΟΝ???ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΕΣΥ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ ΝΑΙ??ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ!!!" Εκει αρχισα να τα παιρνω κρανιο και αρχισα να φωναζω .Του λεω "ΔΕΝ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΑΙ ΡΕΜΑΛΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ??ΚΑΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΩ Μ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ??". Η απαντηση πριν απο τον χαμο ηταν..."ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΩΡΗ???" ....Με αρπαζει απο τα μαλλια, μου δινει μια μπουνια στο ματι με ολη του τη δυναμη, αρχισα να μη βλεπω..μετα απο αυτην δεν ειχε σταματημο.Με βαρουσε με μπουνιες στο κεφαλι χωρις να σταματαει,ομως μεσα στην ατυχια μου,ημουν τυχερη...Εκεινη τη στιγμη περνουσε ενα και μοναδικο μηχανακι ,εβγαλα το χερι μου απο το παραθυρο και φωναξα "βοηθεια"!!! Το παιδι γυρισε να με βοηθησει,ομως ο δικος μου βγηκε απο το αμαξι με μια βεργα 1μισι μετρο και αρχισε να τον βαραει στο κεφαλι με το ξυλο,στο σωμα ,παντου.Εγω βγηκα απο το αμαξι και προσπαθησα να φυγω,ομως με ειδε και ηρθε κατα πανω μου με το ξυλο,μου δινει μια στην πλατη με σπρωχνει στο αμαξι και φυγαμε. Στη συνεχεια τον πηρα με το καλο κλαιγοντας με λυγμους και τον παρακαλουσα να με παει σπιτι.Αυτος τιποτα...(χαζος ηταν να με εβλεπανε ετσι οι γονεις μου και να τον εχωναν μεσα??) Οχι λεει,δεν πας πουθενα,θα παμε στο εξοχικο μου να κοιμηθουμε μαζι. Οδηγουσε σε ενα δρομο με στροφες σε ενα βουνο που ηταν σε δασος,ερημια! Καποια στιγμη μου λεει δεν ειμαι καλα,και παει να λιποθυμησει. Του λεω τι θες να κανουμε να παρω τηλ να ερθουν να μας παρουν?? Παλι αρνουνταν φυσικα. Μου λεει "ελα να οδηγησεις" ! Ελα που εγω δεν ξερω να οδηγω..!!Με τα πολλα με αναγκαζε να οδηγησω πανω στα ποδια του,με ενα ματι τυφλο και με το αλλο με μυωπια ,οδηγουσα σε ενα δρομο σκοτεινο με στροφες!!! Εκει που φταναμε στο εξοχικο του, σκεφτηκα να συνεχισω για το σπιτι μου που απειχε 20 λεπτα χωρις να με καταλαβει.Ελα ομως που πριν το στενο του εξοχικου ξυπνησε...!!! Τελος παντων, παρκαρα το αμαξι απ εξω,τον παρακαλουσα να με παρει σπιτι επι μια ωρα χωρις αποτελεσμα...Για πολυ καλη μου τυχη καποια στιγμη απο το πολυ ποτο αποκοιμηθηκε. Ετσι επρεπε να οργανωσω σχεδιο αποδρασης. Τον αφησα κανενα μισαωρο να κοιμηθει καλα,εστειλα κρυφα μηνυμα στους δικους μου να ερθουν να με παρουν , ανοιξα την πορτα αθορυβα και....παταω ενα τρεξιμο....ο κεντερης μπροστα μου θα ηταν ερασιτεχνης!! Ετσι λοιπον σωθηκα. Τωρα ειμαστε στα δικαστηρια,αυτος θα δικαστει για κακουργημα ,γιατι ο ιατροδικαστης εβγαλε πορισμα βαριας κακωσης στο ματι και βαριας σωματικης βλαβης. ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ για το τεραστιο κειμενο,αλλα αν δεν τα εγραφα θα εσκαγα. Ξεβαρεθηκες η μηπως οχι????


*Ανακηρύσσεσαι ως το πιο κακότυχο άτομο του φόρουμ !!*

----------


## elena60

> Οκ ξεκιναω με μια απορια.
> Πως οδηγουσες στα ποδια του;;;
> Τα πεταλια ποιος τα ειχε; Δεν ειπες οτι κοιμοτανε;
> Δεν καταλαβαινω...
> Επισης ναι ξεβαρεθηκαμε φυσικα!
> Καλα θα κανεις να τον κυνηγησεις οσο δεν παιρνει!
> Δεν μπορει ο καθε μαλακας να σηκωνει χερι ετσι επειδη ηπιε και επειδη ειναι τοσο ζωον και αγραμματος να υποστηριζει οτι οι γυναικες δεν μιλανε!
> Καλα εσυ ενα μηνα δεν ειχες παρει χαμπαρι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα;


τα πεταλια τα ειχα εγω και αυτος ειχε τα ποδια του αναμεσα απο τα δικα μου. Δεν κοιμοταν,ηταν σε μια κατασταση ημιλιποθυμη συνερχοταν και ξαναεπεφτε. ηταν σμαρτ και δεν ηταν δυσκολο να το οδηγησω! ταχυτητες εβαζε αυτος οπως οπως!

----------


## elena60

[QUOTE=xart;392500]*Ανακηρύσσεσαι ως το πιο κακότυχο άτομο του φόρουμ !!*[/

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## elena60

> Βασικα το λαθος ηταν οτι δεν εφυγε με την πρωτη νυξη για επισημοποιηση.Αν σου λεει ο αλλος απο την αρχη τετοια μακρια.Συνηθως αυτα σημαινουν οτι θελει την γυναικα κτημα του.
> Τουλαχιστον γλυτωσες.


betelgeuse ισως εχεις δικιο..οταν ερωτευτεις ομως δεν μπορεις να το διακρινεις. Το καλο της υποθεσης ειναι απ οτι μου ειπε ο νευρολογος οτι μαλλον εχω ξεπερασει το μεγαλυτερο του πρωτου σοκ που ειχα παθει με το μαυρο. Και το δευτερο καλο...οτι εμαθα να οδηγω!! Το οτι μπορει να ημουν νεκρη η να εχανα το ματι μου δεν θα κατσω να τα ξανασκεφτω γιατι θα γινω σκατα παλι.

----------


## Soutsi

> Καλημερα παιδια μου..! Βαριεσαι?? Ηρθα την καταλληλη στιγμη! Θα ξεβαρεθεις με την ωραια μου ιστοριουλα.......Ετσι λοιπον σωθηκα. Τωρα ειμαστε στα δικαστηρια,αυτος θα δικαστει για κακουργημα ,γιατι ο ιατροδικαστης εβγαλε πορισμα βαριας κακωσης στο ματι και βαριας σωματικης βλαβης. ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ για το τεραστιο κειμενο,αλλα αν δεν τα εγραφα θα εσκαγα. Ξεβαρεθηκες η μηπως οχι????



ούτε γκούκ ούτε μούκ. Χριστούλη μου τι γίνεται στον κόσμο... Βάζω τον εαυτό μου στην θέση σου κ δεν ξέρω τι θα γινόταν, πάιζει να τον άφηνα στον τόπο αν είχα και εγώ καμιά βέργα στο χέρι. (Ξεφυσάω)... ώρες ώρες νομίζω οτι αυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο στις ταινίες. 
Καλά ρε συ, και εσύ είσαι αδικαιολόγητη!!! Ρε συ φύγε με το που ο άλλος -το αφεντικό του-σου την πέφτει, πές οτι έχεις προσβληθεί και κοπάνατην! Δραστικά πράγματα οχι ημίμετρα, όσο ήταν νωρίς τουλάχιστον... Αχ Θεέ μου, τώρα τι να λέμε έγινε...

Κορόϊδεψε το αν θέλεις, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να σε διαβάσει κανένας παπάς, να κάνετε κανένα ευχελεο στο σπίτι κ πήγαινε καμία εκκλησία τις Κυριακές. Πιστεύεις ή οχι δεν έχεις να χάσεις τπτ, κ αν πάλι είσαι demi κοίτα να ξαναβρέις την πίστη σου, γιατί εκεί που μας τελειώνει η τύχη αρχίζει ο Θεός...

----------


## Blue9791

Λεω να μαζευτουμε να τον δειρουμε λιγο. Ετσι απο μια φαπα ο καθενας.
Επισης συμφωνω με Soutsi, κανε κανενα ευχελαιο.
Μη χειροτερα τι μπορει να συμβει...

----------


## elena60

> ούτε γκούκ ούτε μούκ. Χριστούλη μου τι γίνεται στον κόσμο... Βάζω τον εαυτό μου στην θέση σου κ δεν ξέρω τι θα γινόταν, πάιζει να τον άφηνα στον τόπο αν είχα και εγώ καμιά βέργα στο χέρι. (Ξεφυσάω)... ώρες ώρες νομίζω οτι αυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο στις ταινίες. 
> Καλά ρε συ, και εσύ είσαι αδικαιολόγητη!!! Ρε συ φύγε με το που ο άλλος -το αφεντικό του-σου την πέφτει, πές οτι έχεις προσβληθεί και κοπάνατην! Δραστικά πράγματα οχι ημίμετρα, όσο ήταν νωρίς τουλάχιστον... Αχ Θεέ μου, τώρα τι να λέμε έγινε...
> 
> Κορόϊδεψε το αν θέλεις, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να σε διαβάσει κανένας παπάς, να κάνετε κανένα ευχελεο στο σπίτι κ πήγαινε καμία εκκλησία τις Κυριακές. Πιστεύεις ή οχι δεν έχεις να χάσεις τπτ, κ αν πάλι είσαι demi κοίτα να ξαναβρέις την πίστη σου, γιατί εκεί που μας τελειώνει η τύχη αρχίζει ο Θεός...


Εκανα soutsi!Καναμε γιατι δεν παει αλλο ..αν υπηρχε γαντεμινη σιγουρα θα την εβρισκαν στο αιμα μου! τι να πω! Τα σκεφτηκα ολα αυτα,να το σκασω δηθεν οτι παω να παρω τηλ αλλα ολα ηταν εναντιον μου,ημασταν στην αυλη και η διαρρυθμιση του σπιτιου δεν βοηθουσε,θα με εβλεπε και δεν θα μ αφηνε να φυγω,ηταν τραλαμενος. Παντως αυτο που παρατηρησα με ολο αυτο ,ειναι οτι οι νομοι στην Ελλαδα ειναι για τον π....ο.Δηλαδη και να αφησεις καποιον παραλυτο,δινεις λεφτα και εισαι ελευθερος και ωραιος! Απιστευτο.Επρεπε να ημασταν σε καμια Αμερικη,ηλεκτρικη καρεκλα θα τον περνουσαν..

----------


## Soutsi

Τώρα έγινε, πάει, κοιτάμε μπροστά :)

Αυτές τις μέρες έχω γίνει πτώμα, έχω βάψει σχεδόν όλο το σπίτι, μαζί με αυτό το στόκαρα σε σημεία κ ναι σε σημεία επίσης έπεσε κ σοβάς.
Πρώτη φορά το επιχείρησα μέσα στο σπίτι κ πέτυχε. Γλυτώσαμε μέσα στην μπατιριά μας 500 με 600 ευρώ.
Για να το συννεχίσω ημερολογιακά, χθές πήγαμε Θεσσαλονίκη στον Dr που χα να πάω 2 μήνες περίπου και τα παμε λιγάκι. Έκατσα ενα δίωρο... πρώτη φορά τόσο πολύ, ήταν κ μεσημέρι με το κλείσιμο κ πιάσαμε πολλές κουβέντες αν κ πάντα εμμένουμε σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο κ το κλείνουμε δεν επεκτεινόμαστε παντού. Του ανέφερα όλους εσάς, κ του ανέφερα τους προβληματισμούς μου γύρω απο την σεξουαλικότητα μου επειδή το θέμα του πατέρα ξανάρθε στο προσκήνιο. Μεγάλη κουβέντα κ δεν θα σας ζαλίσω. Απλά κατάλαβα τελικά πως πίσω απο κάθε διαταραχή πανικού κρίβεται κάποιο θέμα με τους γονείς κ ακόμη πιο πίσω απο αυτους το σέξ. Η λύση έρχεται μέσα απο την συνειδητοποίηση οτι _ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΟς ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΘΕΩΡΕΙς ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ_. όταν λοιπόν αποκτηθεί η αναγκαία _ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΗΘΗΣΗ_ έτσι ώστε να φτάσουμε σε αυτό το επίπεδο τότε δεν θα μας νοιάζει, απλά. Θα συνάπτουμε ειλικρινείς σχέσεις κ οχι ψευδοσχέσεις που βασίζονται σε ψεύτικα θέλω μας, δεν θα υπάρχει φόβος δεν θα υπάρχουν πανικοί. Ενα ιγυές και καλό σέξ βοηθάει πολύ σε άρρηκτο συνδιασμό πάντα με έναν σύντροφο που ταιριάζει στα πραγματικά θέλω μας. Μην ξεχνάμε οτι ο όρος πανικός ποέρχεται απο τον Θεό Πάνα, ο οπόιος ως τραγοπόδαρος σεξομανής Θεός κυνηγούσε τις παρθένες που γυρνούσαν _απαγορευμένα_ στο δάσος με σκοπό την σεξουαλκή συνεύρεση κ αυτές όταν τον συνατούσαν ένιωθαν μια μεγάλη ταραχή κ τρόμο η οποία μεταφράστηκε ως *"πανικός"*

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

γεια σας παιδια και συγγνωμη που επεμβαινω και εγω η ακυρη αλλα πασχιζω να βρω τοσο καιρο την αιτια που με οδηγησε στην αγαπημενη μας διαταραχης πανικου!Διαβασα και το μυνημα της Σουτσι και ετσι πηρα την αφορμη.Ειμαι 16 χρονων και απο τα 12 μου ειχα κρισεις πανικου,καθε χρονο την ανοιξη .απλα φετος εξελιχτηκε και σε διαταραχη...δεν ξερω σε τι οφειλεται ,το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι ισως ειναι η εφηβεια και οι ανασφαλιες που φερνει και αυτη μαζι. (ή ισως αυτη ειναι η δικαιολογια μου για να ηρεμω και για να μπορω να με πειθω οτι καποτε θα περασει )γιατι κατα τα αλλα νιωθω πως ειμαι μικρη γαμωτο για να εμφανιζονται τοσο περιπλοκα θεματα . Ολα αυτα που λεει η σουτσι μου ακουγονται πολυ φρουδικα και δεν εχω καθολου εμπειρια ετσι ωστε να εκφρασω αποψη.Σιγουρα παντως,το οποιοδηποτε ψυχολογικο προβλημα ,ειτε αυτο λεγεται πανικος,ειτε σωματοποιημενο αγχος και παει λεγοντας,προερχονται απο δικες μας ανασφαλειες τοσο εσωτερικες οσο και εξωτερικες,στις σχεσεις μας με τους γυρω μας και παει λεγοντας.Και φυσικα στο ατοφιο αγχος που εχει ο καθενας μας και τον επηρεαζει διαφορετικα,συμφωνα με τον τροπο που βλεπει και αναλυει τα πραγματα μεσα του.Γιατι υπαρχουν αλλοι που βγαζουν το αγχος με πανικο και αλλοι που πανε τρεχουνε,βαρανε και δεν ξερω και γω τι αλλο και ξεσπανε.Εγω δεν ξερω τι εχω ή τι δεν εχω βρει με τον εαυτο μου γιατι εχω χρονια ακομα μπροστα μου...το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω γιατι ξεσπασε ...

----------


## Soutsi

Κανείς δεν είναι άκυρος εδώ αγαπητή, όλοι είμαστε εδώ για να συμπάσχουμε να αναλύουμε να βρίσκουμε παρηγοριά, και καμιά φορά απαντήσεις...
Όπως προ είπες είσαι ακόμη μικρή για να βγάλεις μια άκρη. Πάντα έρχεται ο ειδικός για να βγάλει το φίδι απο την τρύπα, γιατί πολύ απλά είναι ο μοναδικός που θα σε χειριστεί προσωπικά κ που θα ξεδιπλώσει μια σύνθετη προσωπικότητα, να ανακαλύψει τους συσχετισμούς, τις ναευρώσεις κ γενικά την αιτία των πανικών κ του άγχους εν γένει. Κανείς μας δεν φανταζόταν οτι κάποτε θα επισκεπτόταν έναν τέτοιο ειδικό αλλά απο την άλλη ποτέ δεν φανταζόμασταν οτι ο πανικός θα αποτελεί μείζων θέμα στην καθημερινή μας ζωή. Γι αυτό λοιπόν κ για να μην μακρυγορώ, σε αυτόν/ην θα βρείς απαντήσεις. Συνήθως άλλες είναι οι αιτίες, τελείως διαφορετικές απο αυτές που φανταζόμασταν, ψυχαναλυτικά μιλόντας. Απλά σκάβεις στα βάθη του μυαλού προσπαθόντας να ξεμπλέξεις ενα μπερδμένο κουβάρι απο σκέψεις μια ζωής. 

Απο οσα έχω καταλάβει μέχρι τώρα η λύση ποτέ δεν είναι εύκολη, απαιτεί δραστικότητα, σκληρότητα, αλλαγή, κ φορμάτ στον τρόπο σκέψης. 
όποιος έχει τα κότσια να το επιχειρήσει , θα σωθεί, hard but true...

καλό μας βραδάκι 
x

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

> Κανείς δεν είναι άκυρος εδώ αγαπητή, όλοι είμαστε εδώ για να συμπάσχουμε να αναλύουμε να βρίσκουμε παρηγοριά, και καμιά φορά απαντήσεις...
> Όπως προ είπες είσαι ακόμη μικρή για να βγάλεις μια άκρη. Πάντα έρχεται ο ειδικός για να βγάλει το φίδι απο την τρύπα, γιατί πολύ απλά είναι ο μοναδικός που θα σε χειριστεί προσωπικά κ που θα ξεδιπλώσει μια σύνθετη προσωπικότητα, να ανακαλύψει τους συσχετισμούς, τις ναευρώσεις κ γενικά την αιτία των πανικών κ του άγχους εν γένει. Κανείς μας δεν φανταζόταν οτι κάποτε θα επισκεπτόταν έναν τέτοιο ειδικό αλλά απο την άλλη ποτέ δεν φανταζόμασταν οτι ο πανικός θα αποτελεί μείζων θέμα στην καθημερινή μας ζωή. Γι αυτό λοιπόν κ για να μην μακρυγορώ, σε αυτόν/ην θα βρείς απαντήσεις. Συνήθως άλλες είναι οι αιτίες, τελείως διαφορετικές απο αυτές που φανταζόμασταν, ψυχαναλυτικά μιλόντας. Απλά σκάβεις στα βάθη του μυαλού προσπαθόντας να ξεμπλέξεις ενα μπερδμένο κουβάρι απο σκέψεις μια ζωής. 
> 
> Απο οσα έχω καταλάβει μέχρι τώρα η λύση ποτέ δεν είναι εύκολη, απαιτεί δραστικότητα, σκληρότητα, αλλαγή, κ φορμάτ στον τρόπο σκέψης. 
> όποιος έχει τα κότσια να το επιχειρήσει , θα σωθεί, hard but true...
> 
> καλό μας βραδάκι 
> x


σε ευχαριστω σουτσι για την απαντηση σου :) Θα σου πω τις σκεψεις μου πανω σε αυτο το θεμα . Μπορω να καταλαβω οτι σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις οντως χρειαζεται βαθυτερη αναλυση για να βρεις την ριζα του αγχους σου ή τι σε ταλαιπωρει σε πολυ μεγαλυτερο βαθμο τελικα απο οτι νομιζεις.Ουτως η αλλως,προσωπικα δεν πιστευω τοσο σε αυτα με το υποσυνειδητο . Δηλαδη οκ υπαρχει η επιδραση του εν μερει,αλλα ΔΕΝ ειναι μονο αυτο που συμβαλλει τελικα στο να αναπτυχει ο πανικος.Καμια φορα η πολυ συζητηση γυρω απο τον πανικο και την <<φιλοσοφηση>>των συμπτωματων του ,περιπλεκει τα πραγματα . Και στην τελικη στην ψυχαναλυση,επειδη οπως λες ξεδιπλωνεις τις σκεψεις μιας ζωης,λογικο ειναι κατι να βρεθει,χωρις ομως απαραιτητα να σημαινει οτι αυτη ηταν η ριζα του προβληματος.Οποιοσδηποτε και να παει σε ψυχαναλυτη για παραδειγμα ειτε χαρακτηριζεται υγιεις ειτε οχι ,κατι <<στραβο>> θα του βγαλουν.Φυσικα και δεν θελω να στραφω εναντιον της ψυχαναλυσης ή οποιασδηποτε αλλης μεθοδου,απλα θελω να πω,πως το πολυ ψαξιμο θα οδηγησει σε καποια ειτε σωστα ειτε λανθασμενα συμπερασματα.Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι ο πανικος ειναι ενας τροπος για μενα να βγαζω το αγχος μου και την ανασφαλεια μου και φυσικα την πιεση που δεχομαι απο μαθηματα/σχολεια/φροντιστηρια.Αλλος μπορει να τον πεθαινει τον στομαχι του ή το κεφαλι του απο το αγχος.Με τρομαζει αν σκεφτομαι οτι ο πανικος εχει να πει κατι για μενα ή οτι πρεπει να το ψαξω παραπανω το θεμα (και ειμαι και μικρη,δεν εχω δα τις τοσες εμπειριες) γιατι ετσι και μονο του δινω παραπανω αξια και αγχωνομαι παραπανω. Η αντιδραση στο αγχος με καλυπτει κατα ενα μερος,τον λογο δεν τον ξερω στα σιγουρα αλλα κανω διαφορες υποθεσεις ! Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι -και εκπλησσομαι οταν το ακουω- οτι πολλοι ειναι αυτοι με πανικους,ηδη απο τις 5 καθηγητριες μου π εχω μιλησει για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα,3 ειχαν περασει συνδρομο πανικου.Και να μην αναφερω ποσοι αλλοι υποφερουν! ξεφυγα λιγο απο το θεμα....λοιπον,αυτα,καλη δυναμη !!!:)

----------


## Blue9791

Καλησπερα σας παιδια ομορφα, παιδια ταλαιπωρα, παιδια βασανισμενα.
Soutsi ειμαι πλεον πεπεισμενη, οσο Φροϋδικο κι αν ειναι οτι ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο των πανικων οφειλεται στην κακη ή λανθασμενη σεξουαλικότητα και ενα αλλο τεραστιο ποσοστο στις σχεσεις μας με τους γονεις μας. Ισως το δευτερο να ευθυνεται περισσοτερο αν σκεφτεις οτι παλι μεγαλο ποσοστο ολων ημων εχουμε τουλαχιστον ενα ατομο στην οικογενεια ειτε με παρομοια προβληματα ειτε γενικα αντιμετωπιζουμε προβλημα (συνηθως αποδοχης) απο καποιο μελος της οικογενειας.
Βεβαια υπαρχουν και αλλοι παραγοντες οι οποιοι διαφερουν απο περιπτωση σε περιπτωση απλα παρατηρω την πλειοψηφια.
Φυσικα η ισορροπημενη σεξουαλικοτητα περιοριζει το προβλημα και η μη ισορροπημενη το οξυνει.
Αυτο βεβαια, οπως και πολλα αλλα αν οχι ολα, ειναι στο χερι μας να το ανατρεψουμε.

Ειχαμε κι ενα δυσαρεστο. Πεθανε ο θειος της κολλητης μου ο οποιος ναι μεν ηταν 82 ετων αλλα ηταν και ενας απο τους 2 εναπομειναντες συγγενεις της, την μεγαλωσε στην ουσια γιατι εχασε τον μπαμπα της 12 ετων. Η γυναικα του (η θεια) δεν θα αργησει να ακολουθησει μαλλον, ειναι στο κρεβατι, χωρις καποιο οργανικο προβλημα αλλα με αλτσχαιμερ και δεν εχει καμια επαφη. Δεν καταλαβε ή δεν μπορεσε να δειξει οτι καταλαβε την απουσια του.
Τελος παντων, πηγα στην κηδεια σημερα και με πειραξε πολυ. Ηρθαν ολα στο μυαλο μου.
Η μητερα μου που την εχασα πριν 8 χρονια, η γιαγια μου που ζει μεν αλλα ειναι 80 ετων και ζωη να'χει η γυναικα και μακαρι να καβατζωσει τα 100 αλλα φοβαμαι πολυ να μην την χασω (παρ'οτι πολλες φορες ειναι πατσαβουριτσα) και τετοια.
Γενικα ηρθα παλι αντιμετωπη με το θεμα του θανατου που ειναι και ο νουμερο ενα τρομος μου και κατα τον Φροϋντ η αιτια των κρισεων πανικου (ισως να εχει καποια λογικη).
Πηγα και σε 2 γαμους ομως!
Το οτι δεν εκοψα τις φλεβες μου απο τη βαρεμαρα ηταν τυχαιο γεγονος.
Επισης διαπιστωσα οτι ενας απο τους λογους που βαριεμαι τους γαμους ειναι οτι με ενοχλει που ειναι προνομιο μιας (μεγαλης μεν αλλα μιας και μονο) ομαδας ανθρωπων. Των ετεροφυλοφιλων.
Δεν εχω κατι μαζι τους (ανθρωποι ειναι κι αυτοι - λιγο αντιστροφος ρατσισμος ετσι για να γελασουμε!) απλα δεν εχω καταλαβει καθολου γιατι δεν εχω κι εγω το δικαιωμα ως φορολογουμενη πολιτης, στον γαμο και σε οτι νομικα τον ακολουθει.
Θα σας πω το πολυ απλο.
Πριν ακριβως εναν χρονο χειρουργηθηκα.
Μαζι μου ηταν και η συντροφος μου. Αν δεν ηταν ο πατερας μου παρων να μαθει για την πορεια της επεμβασης, δεν θα την ενημερωνε κανεις παρα μονο αν ειχε τη διαθεση να το κανει.
Το παραλογο ειναι οτι αν ενα στρειτ ζευγαρι βρεθει σε αντιστοιχη περιπτωση, και παντρεμενοι να μην ειναι, αν πεις οτι ειναι "η κοπελα μου" ή "το αγορι μου", κατοχυρωνεσαι (οχι νομικα αλλα ηθικα) και ο αλλος οφειλει να σε ενημερωσει.
Μια φιλη πριν καιρο ανγκαστηκε να πει οτι ειναι αδελφη της κοπελας για να της δωσει καποιος σημασια και να την ενημερωσει για το αν ζει ή πεθανε η συντροφος της.
Για να μην αναφερθω καν στο ποσοι ανθρωποι εχουν πεθανει στο δρομο γιατι με το θανατο του ενος απο το ζευγαρι, πλακωνουν ανηψια και λοιποι συγγενεις και τους πετανε εξω με την νομιμη δικαιολογια και το νομιμο δικαιωμα των εγγυτερων συγγενων.
Εν πασει περιπτωσει αυτα και αλλα πολλα με ενοχλουν και με τρομαζουν και με πικραινουν.
Συγνωμη για το πλακωμα.
Ελπιζω στο επομενο ποστ να εχω εστω και ενα καλο νεο :)

----------


## Soutsi

> Καλησπερα σας παιδια ομορφα, παιδια ταλαιπωρα, παιδια βασανισμενα.
> Soutsi ειμαι πλεον πεπεισμενη, οσο Φροϋδικο κι αν ειναι οτι ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο των πανικων οφειλεται στην κακη ή λανθασμενη σεξουαλικότητα και ενα αλλο τεραστιο ποσοστο στις σχεσεις μας με τους γονεις μας. Ισως το δευτερο να ευθυνεται περισσοτερο αν σκεφτεις οτι παλι μεγαλο ποσοστο ολων ημων εχουμε τουλαχιστον ενα ατομο στην οικογενεια ειτε με παρομοια προβληματα ειτε γενικα αντιμετωπιζουμε προβλημα (συνηθως αποδοχης) απο καποιο μελος της οικογενειας.
> Βεβαια υπαρχουν και αλλοι παραγοντες οι οποιοι διαφερουν απο περιπτωση σε περιπτωση απλα παρατηρω την πλειοψηφια.
> Φυσικα η ισορροπημενη σεξουαλικοτητα περιοριζει το προβλημα και η μη ισορροπημενη το οξυνει.
> Αυτο βεβαια, οπως και πολλα αλλα αν οχι ολα, ειναι στο χερι μας να το ανατρεψουμε.
> 
> Ειχαμε κι ενα δυσαρεστο. Πεθανε ο θειος της κολλητης μου ο οποιος ναι μεν ηταν 82 ετων αλλα ηταν και ενας απο τους 2 εναπομειναντες συγγενεις της, την μεγαλωσε στην ουσια γιατι εχασε τον μπαμπα της 12 ετων. Η γυναικα του (η θεια) δεν θα αργησει να ακολουθησει μαλλον, ειναι στο κρεβατι, χωρις καποιο οργανικο προβλημα αλλα με αλτσχαιμερ και δεν εχει καμια επαφη. Δεν καταλαβε ή δεν μπορεσε να δειξει οτι καταλαβε την απουσια του.
> Τελος παντων, πηγα στην κηδεια σημερα και με πειραξε πολυ. Ηρθαν ολα στο μυαλο μου.
> Η μητερα μου που την εχασα πριν 8 χρονια, η γιαγια μου που ζει μεν αλλα ειναι 80 ετων και ζωη να'χει η γυναικα και μακαρι να καβατζωσει τα 100 αλλα φοβαμαι πολυ να μην την χασω (παρ'οτι πολλες φορες ειναι πατσαβουριτσα) και τετοια.
> ...



Τα γνωρίζω ολα αυτά blue και τα συνηδητοποιώ. Δυστυχώς έχει να κάνει με τις κοινωνικές αντιλήψεις κ δομές κατ επέκταση. Θυμήσου τον πολιτικό γάμο που θεωρούνταν απαγορευμένος σε ενα κράτος το οποίο ακόμη είχε βαθιά ριζωμένες τις θρησκευτικές του πεποιηθήσεις, αλλά με την πορεία των χρόνων άλλαξαν ολα αυτά. Θέλει χρόνο σε μια κοινωνία για να αλλάξει κ είμαι σίγουρη πως το γνωρίζεις, απλά προσπαθώ να σε ενισχύσω με παρήγορα λόγια. 
Το θέμα του θανάτου κ εμένα με φόβιζε απίστευτα... αλλά λόγω πολλών κηδειών στο χωριό μου νέων και μη , αλλά κ με τον περσινό χαμό του παππού μου άλλαξε κάτι μέσα μου. Το πιστεύεις οτι τον νιώθω πλέον σαν ενα είδος "εκκαθάρισης" κ συμμαζέματος? Ναι ακούγεται σκληρό, αλλά το χω φιλοσοφήσει, μόνο έτσι μπορείς να χειριστείς το θάνατο. Ο θάνατος είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένος με την αναγέννηση, κάθε τέλος έχει κ μια αρχή κ.οκ., και ολο αυτό είναι απλή λογική. Προσωπικά εγώ φοβάμαι πολύ τις αλλαγές, (καθότι και ταύρος εις το ζώδιον) σε ολα τα επίπεδα, αλλά τελικά αυτό είναι που πρέπει να καταπολεμήσω. όλα τα πράγματα έχουν ενα φυσικό τέλμα, και ίσως να ναι για καλό. Αργούμε να το καταλάβουμε αλλά μόλις επέλθει η αναγεννηση το συνηδητοποιούμε, μερικές φορές βέβαια δεν το βλέπουμε καθόλου άσχετα αν υπάρχει κ αυτό είναι το δυστυχές στην ολη φάση. Και ο θάνατος σχετίζεται με το σέξ, κ ας ακούγομαι πάλι πολυπαιγμένη. Το ξανάπα αυτό, οι γάλλοι θεωρούν τον οργασμό έναν μικρό θάνατο. Θάνατος? μμ άρα το τέλος μια κατάστασης κ η αρχή μιας άλλης. Δημιουργία. Αναγέννηση. Το πήλινγκ το κάνουμε για να απομακρύνουμε τα νεκρά κύταρρα για να δημιουργηθούν καινούρια κ έτσι να λάμψει το πρόσωπο μας. Κάθε φορά που σπάμε ενα κόκκαλο ο οργανισμός στο σημείο εκείνο παράγει ουσίες για να ξανακολήσει το κόκαλο. Γνωρίζατε όμως οτι το κόκαλο γίνεται πιο σκληρό μετά στο σημείο εκείνο? οι αθλητές του muay thai έχουν τρομερά σκληρά κόκαλα μπροστά απο την γάμπα, κ μπορούν να σπάσουν μέχρι κ ρόπαλο του baseball. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί με το χτύπα χτύπα τόσα χρόνια το κόκαλο υπαίστη ρωγμές και ο οργανισμός παρήγαγε ουσίες για να τις γεμίσει όμως με την νέα κ συννεχόμενη αυτή παραγωγή το κόκκαλο τους γίνεται σαν μπετόν. Το παράδειγμα οστώσο με το πήλινγκ είναι πιο πετυχημένο, τώρα δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ είναι ακόμη πρωι κ εχω διάφορες έννοιες...
Το νέτμπουκ κάτι έπαθε, κ ο κύριος υπολογιστής μου συννεχίζει κ έχεο προβληματα στους σκληρούνς. Το φορμάτ δεν τον έσωσε, κ η σκέψη για αγορά καινούριων κομματιών μοι΄ζει ζόρικη σκεφτόμενη οτι το ταμείον είναι μείον. Θα την βρώ την άκρη... Περιμένω να μπώ σε μια δουελιά μέσω προγράμματος οαεδ, το αφεντικό δεν θα δίνει παραπάνω απο τα λεφτά του οαεδ, δηλ 300 ευρώ θα έχω τα ένσημα μου κ θα βρίσκομαι στο χωριό οπότε βενζίνες μηδέν. θα μαι υπα΄λληλος γραφείου σε μια γεωπόνο, όπερ σημαίνει θα καίω τα κύταρρα μου όλο το πρωινό στο ίντερνετ... πρότειναν να πάω επίσης για 2 μήνες ρεσεψιόν σε μια μεγάλη δημοτική επιχείρηση που έχει αρκετό τουρισμό, πράγμα που καραγουστάρω σαν ιδέα αλλά...αλλά...ποιός πηγαίνει στην πόλη κάθε μέρα με το αυτοκίνητο όταν έχω να οδηγήσω μόνη στην πόλη κοντά ενα χρόνο...Αυτά είναι τα γάμησε τα, να θέλεις να ΄δημιουργήσεις, να προχωρήσεις μπροστά κ ο φόβος να σε κρατάει απο τα ...φρύδια...

sorry για το κατεβατό, μου ρθε...
φιλιά

----------


## Blue9791

Καλα εκανε και σου'ρθε και το'βγαλες κιολας.
Γι'αυτο ειμαστε εδω αλλωστε.
Φιλη ταυρε σε καταλαβαινω ως εταιρος ταυρος και η ιδια και με τις αλλαγες ουτε εγω τα παω καλα αν και τις αποζητω πολλες φορες.
Πολυ καλη η αναλογια με το πηλινγκ! Μου αρεσε!
Να σου πω την αληθεια αν αρχισει να εφαρμοζεται η καυση θα μου φυγει ενα μεγαλο βαρος.
Η καυση a propos ειναι πλεον νομιμοτατη στην μαμα Ελλαδα με υπογραφες και ολα.
Το κωλυμα βρισκεται στο οτι καθυστερουν την δημιουργια κρεματοριων γιατι θα χασει η εκκλησια και οι δημοι τα λεφτα του ενοικιου των μνηματων.
Οι γνωστες λαμογιες δλδ.
Anyway.
Κηνυγα τη δουλεια που καραγουσταρεις γιατι το κλειδι ειναι στο ρημα "καταγουσταρω" :)

----------


## Soutsi

Λοιπόν μετά απο περίσσια σκέψη περισυλογη ατελείωτο φάγωμα νυχιών κλπ κλπ κ αφού μίλησα με το γιατρό φυσικά, αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω την δουλειά την οποία "καραγουστάρω"... 2 μήνες είναι... και θα αρχίσει ο άτυπος χειμώνας πιο δημιουργικά. 

Ηταν να πήγαινα σήμερα στην πόλη με το αυτοκίνητο κ αφού επιστράτευσα άτομα που δεν ταξίδευα ποτέ μαζί τους λόγω ανασφάλειας τελικά ακυρώθηκε για σήμερα λόγω φόρτου εργασίας του διυθύνων σύμβουλου. Θα ήταν μια δοκιμαστική μέρα κ έτσι θα ναι και οι υπόλοιπες για αυτήν την εβδομάδα. Οι εγκαταστάσεις είναι πολύ μεγάλες κ οι αρμοδιότητες μου δεν θα τελειώνουν στην ρεσεψιόν, θα πρέπει να κατεβάινω στους χώρους για επίβλεψη έλενχο κ ρύθμιση κάποιων καταστάσεων αλλά αυτό δεν με πτοεί, παρόλλο που τα αγγλικά μου είναι σε κακή κατάσταση κ θα πρέπει να συννενοούμε κυριώς με αλλοδαπούς τουρίστες. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι η μετακίνηση... πώς θα πηγαίνω οδηγόντας μόνη μου... αχ... το έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν σε μια άλλλη δουλειά που χε προκύψει αλλά αυτό ήταν στο παρελθόν, τώρα είναι σκούρα τα πράγματα. Δυστυχώς είναι τέτοια η περίοδος που και οι γονείς μου και ο αδερφός μου ασχολούνται στο φούλ με αγροτικές δουλει΄ς απο το πρωί ως το βράδυ κ δεν μπορούν να με έχουν στο νού τους, και αυτό απο μόνο του μου δημιουργεί τρομερή ανασφάλεια. Προσπαθώ να βρώ συγγενείς στην πόλη που να μπορούν να με έχουν έννοια κ να δράσουν αν κάτι συμβεί. Με βοηθάει αυτό σαν σκέψη καθώς όπως έχω ξαναπεί πρίν ξεκινήσω κάτι προβλέπω πιθανά σενάρια σε διάφορες εκβάσεις που τυχόν θα χει ολη μου πορεία σε κάθε προορισμό που φοβάμαι. 

Ο γιατρός μου πρόσθεσε σε ημερήσια διάταξη το xanax των 0.5 , μισό το πρωί κ μισό το μεσημέρι. Με τρεμαμενη κ χαζοχαρούμενη λόγω αμηχανίας φωνή του λεγα στο τηλέφωνο οτι με πιάνει πολύ εύκολα το ρημάδι, μου φέρνει υπνηλία! Μα γιατρέ αυτό το έχω για καταστάσεις που χτυπούν κόκκινο, τώρα θα το παίρνω συννέχεια? Καλά αυτό δεν είναι εθιστικό? Με ξέχεσε. Αυτό που πέρνεις μου πε δεν είναι τπτ! είναι μίνιμουμ δόση ,, κ όσο για την εξάρτηση δεν ισχύει πλέον, αυτά μου λέει είναι λόγια την ψυχιατρικής πρίν απο 20 χρόνια! Το άμυλο που καταναλώνουν ι άνθρωποι είναι ο μεγαλύτερος εθισμός στον πλανήτη! καλά καλά του λέω γελόντας, μιας κ δεν μπορώ να τα βάλω με τα σίδερα! Ξεροκατάπια, μούδιασα, ζάρωσα αλλά το κανα γαργάρα. Η σιγουριά στον τόνο της φωνής του η 30 χρόνια εμπειρία του, η συμμετοχή του στα κορυφαία συνέδρια ψυχιατρικής ο υποδειγματικός τρόπος ζωής του και οι πάμπολες γενικές του γνώσεις δεν μου αφήνουν περιθώρια. Είναι ίσως το μοναδικό άτομο που έχω συναντήσει που δεν μπορώ να τον υποβαθμίσω σε κάποιο επίπεδο πνευματικά. Δυστυχώς αυτό το "χούϊ " το χω, πάντα βρίσκω μεμπτά στον τρόπο σκέψης κ στις γνώσεις που ισχυρίζονται οτι έχουν κάποιοι, ακόμη κ αν είναι πρυτάνεις πανεπιστημίων!

ΌΠως και να χει, θα το κάνω το βήμα... Σήμερα ήμουν μέσα στο άγχος για το αν θα πήγαινα πως θα πήγαινα κτλ κ τώρα αναβλήθηκε, θα χω να σκέφτομαι το αυριανό. Πφφφ...

Άρχισε να φυσάει δυνατά έξω, σε προδιαθέτει για το κρύο. Το κρύο σε προδιαθέτει για οργάνωση, κ η οργάνωση για καλύτερο έλενχο καταστάσεων χρόνου εαυτού, οπότε σε εμένα αυτό λειτουργεί χαλαρωτικά κ μου προκαλεί μια ευχάριστη διάθεση. Τα περισσότερα αρχίζουν κ μπαίνουν σε μια θέση, ταξινομούνται οριοθετούνται...αχ τι καλά! :P 
Ο γιατρός κλείνοντας μου ξανάπε κάτι που χα ξεχάσει. Φέτος λεει θα είναι η χρονιά σου. 
Λές να εννούσε οτι θα πάρω το πρωτάθλημα? 

αγαπημένο: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s_L4cxaze8

----------


## Blue9791

Οπως το πας, θα παρεις ΚΑΙ το πρωταθλημα εσυ!!
Στελνω αισθηματα περηφανειας και αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Εμπρος Soutsi μη σκυβεις το κεφαλι
με τ' αγχολυτικα αντισταση και παλη....


Γεια σου Μπλου χαου ντου γιου ντου γιου ντου:o

----------


## Blue9791

ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ;;;;;
ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ;;;;;
Ολα καλα βρε;

----------


## Soutsi

Γεια σας παίδες :)
Μόλις γύρισα, έφαγα τα ζεστά μου γιουβαρλάκια έβαλα τις φορμούλες μου και θρονιάστηκα στρο πισι ώσπου να κοντέψει 2.30 να πάω ε΄σ την καφετερίαν για την καθιερωμένη μπιρίμπα...
Στο δια ταύτα: Πήγα με εναν ξάδερφο, κ έκατσα εκεί περίπου μισή ωρίτσα. Γνώρισα μερικά απο τα παιδιά που δουλεύουν εκεί αλλά οχι όλους. Έχει καλούς έχει κ μαλ@κες έτσι όπως τους έκοψα αλλά εντάξει δεν μπορούμε να τα χουμε ολα κ δεν είμαι αχάριστη. Ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος είναι απο το χωριό μου κ είναι φίλος, οχι κολλητός αλλά έχουμε συνεργαστεί κ παλιότερα στον πολιτιστικό σύλλογο, με ξέρει κ κυρίως του χω πει για μένα κ για το πρόβλημα μου. ΤΡον ξάφνιασα βέβαια γιατί του το αποκάλυψα πριν απο ενα μήνα, αλλά ένιωσα καλύτερα κ αυτός θέλει να νιώθω άνετα, με καθυσηχάζει.
Μου εξήγησαν την λογική που πλαισι'ωει τον χώρο και μερικές απο τις αρμοδιότητες που θα χω οι οποίες ανάγονται στο γενικών καθηκόντων αλλά επι της ουσίας θα μαι ρεσεψιόν,θα κόβω κανένα τιμολόγιο, και ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει να ελένχω τον έξω χώρο για κάποια αρμπδιότητα που μουν αναθέσει. Θα κυκλοφορώ κ περιμετρικά στην έκταση η οποία by the way ειναι τεράστια κ θα συνομιλώ με ασύρματα με τα άλλα παιδιά για κάποια παλι άλλα διαδικαστικά με την διαφορά οτι εδώ θα χω να κάνω με ανθρώπινες ζωές, αλλά ας μην το σκέφτομαι αυτό κ ας ελπίσω στην δική μου την βάρδια μην φάει κανείς το κεφάλι του. Το ξέρω ακούγεται λίγο κουφό όπως το περιγράφω και συγνώμη αλλά δεν θα θελα να πω παραπάνω, απλά για να μην δώσω στοιχεία για μένα , που μένω κλπ. Συγνώμη αλλά έχω κ εγώ τις ανασφάλειες μου.
Θα πρέπει να πάω κ αύριο για μια πρώτη γνωριμία κ εμπειρικά με τις αρμοδιότητες μου. Το πως θα πάω δεν το ξέρω... Επίσημα αρχίζω απο Δευτέρα για αυτό χαλαρά θα πάω αυτές τις μέρες, για κανένα δίωρο μάλλον. Είδομεν!

Είμαι ψαρομένη, μουδιασμένη σαν το ψάρι εξω απο το νερό. Ελπίζω να πάνε ολα καλά. Το xanax μου φέρνει μια μικρή υπνηλία αλλά σήμερα με κράτησε καλά, ίσως βέβαια επειδή είχα κ συγγενή μαζί μου, θα φανεί τις επόμενες ημέρες. Ελπίζω να μην σας κουράζω με αυτά κ με αυτά, θα χαιρόμουν το ίδιο αν κάποιος μου λεγε τα δικά του τα νέα κ τις εξελίξεις απο την ζωή του. 

Το στοάχι μου είναι κόμπος κ δεν μιλάω πολύ έξω, ίσως επειδή το μυαλό μου κατακλυζεται με σκέψεις. Για πρώτη φορά όμως μετά απο καιρό ονειρεύομαι.

Αν δεν είχα τόσες ανασφάλειες θα σας καλούσα να ρθείτε για κανένα καφεδάκο κ αν βέβαια ήσασταν κα΄που κοντά :)

τα φιλιά μου
x

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ;;;;;
> ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ;;;;;
> Ολα καλα βρε;


Καλα ειμαι ρε Μπλου εκτος απο κατι πονους στο εντερο κατι πονους στον αυχενα ,κακο υπνο, καταθλιψη που δεν εχει διορθωθει και μερικα αλλα μικροπραγματα...;). Κατα τα αλλα ειμαι πολυ καλα... Παντως με τον μπαμπα τα πηγαμε καλα σημερα εβγαλε τα ραμματα απο την εγχειρηση καρκινου στο στομαχι. Αυτη την περιοδο ειμαι σε κατασταση εργασιοθεραπειας νον στοπ. Ξυπνημα στις 6 , ταισμα τα ζωντανα του γερου, μετα στην δουλεια 7 -3 μετα τεμαχισμα τα ξυλα για τον χειμωνα ως τις 5 (καθοτι εδω στον βορρα πιασανε τα κρυα) μετα κανα διωρο να βγαλω τα ζωντανα στη βοσκη μετα να τα αρμεξω. Η καλυτερη ωρα της ημερας εινα κατα τις 9 το βραδυ που κανω κανα μισαωρο ντους. Σε κανα μηνακι που θαρθει ο χειμωνας θα ησυχασω.Σημερα πεταχτηκα κανα διωρο στην αθηνα με το ελικοπτερο ειχα ενα ...σοβαρο μιτινγκ με την αγγελα (ξερεις την μερκελ). Με πηρε τηλεφωνο χθες και με παρακαλεσε να την συναντησω, τι να εκανα, μπιζνεσ ις μπιζνες γιου νοου.
Α εσυ τι μου κανεις? Κρατας γερα...Ψαχνω εναν τζενεραλ μανατζερ για μια επενδυση που θελω να κανω, λεω να ανοιξω εργοστασιο να φτιαχνει διαστημοπλοια. Αν σε ενδιαφερει πες.
Αυτα ας σταματησω τις μαλακιες παω να κανω κανα ντους με περιμενει και η λαγκαρντ σε κανα διωρο στο καφενειο να μιλισουμε για το χρεος και την επομενη δοση

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> έφαγα τα ζεστά μου γιουβαρλάκια


Soutsi ανοιξες ζητημα αυριο το μενου θα περιλαμβανει ...γιουβαρλακος και φυσικα χαβιαρι περδικα με πορτοκαλι και αστακο...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Παρτε κι ενα τραγουδι να ανεβει ολιγον η ψυχολογια

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38lZcHKgIW8

----------


## Soutsi

like monsieur τούτε το άσμα. Λατρεύω ντίσκο 

Ορίστε και ενα απο εμένα, έχω καιρό να το ακούσω κ το πεθύμησα...
Τρομερά ατμοσφαιρικό τραγούδι


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiNT2v4qlsw


p.s. απο Δευτέρα δεν έχει άλλο αγγάρεμα τους συγγενείς. Φεύγω μόνη κ ξεκινάω επίσημα δουλειά. 
Εμπρός καλό μου xanax

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλο ξεκινημα Σουτσι . Ολα θα πανε καλα.....
Και εγω Δευτερα ξεκιναω με την σχολη κανονικα και εχω και συνεντευξεις για δουλεια . 
Ελπιζω να βρω κατι συντομα γιατι η αφραγκια μου δεν παλευεται αλλο . Οπως επισης δεν παλευεται το αγχος μου.
Νομιζω οτι οπου και αν παω θα αρχισω να τρεμω να ιδρωνω και να ψευδιζω . Με εχω βαρεθει πλεον......

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Παλι "χασαμε" την Μπλου... Θα ζητησω απο το silver alert στην του βου να παρεμβει...

----------


## panicgirl

Παιδιά μπορώ να πώ ότι το ρούφηξα το post και έχω ψοφίσει στα γέλια. Blue κοριτσάρα είσαι παράδειγμα προς μιμήση. Όταν μεγαλώσω θέλω να γίνω σαν και εσένα. :)

----------


## Soutsi

> Καλο ξεκινημα Σουτσι . Ολα θα πανε καλα.....
> Και εγω Δευτερα ξεκιναω με την σχολη κανονικα και εχω και συνεντευξεις για δουλεια . 
> Ελπιζω να βρω κατι συντομα γιατι η αφραγκια μου δεν παλευεται αλλο . Οπως επισης δεν παλευεται το αγχος μου.
> Νομιζω οτι οπου και αν παω θα αρχισω να τρεμω να ιδρωνω και να ψευδιζω . Με εχω βαρεθει πλεον......


Σε ευχαριστώ betelgeuse : )

Καλή επιτυχία και σε εσένα, καινούρια ξεκινήματα άλλη ψυχολογία, φρέσκος αέρας... οκ σε καταλαβαίνω ο αέρας μυρίζει άγχος αλλά θα βάλουμε την καλή μας την κολόνια zanax parfume και θα πάμε δυνατά! Δεν πάει άλλο ρε συ betelgeuse, πρέπει λίγο να οργανωθούμε για τον χειμώνα. 




> Παλι "χασαμε" την Μπλου... Θα ζητησω απο το silver alert στην του βου να παρεμβει...


Κάτι θα την απασχολεί αυτές τις μέρες ποιός ξέρει, ενδεχομένως να προετοιμάζεται κ αυτή για τον χειμώνα. ίσως σε αναζήτηση κάποιας δουλειάς or somethin. Την πεθυμούμε πάντα και το ξέρει. 

Αυτό το συγκεκριμένο thread που πρωτοξεκίνησε η blue και συννεχίζουμε και εμέις να γραφουμε καλή ώρα, είναι ίσως το μεγαλύτερο στην θεματική ενότητα των πανικών. Άνετα το διαβάζει κάποιος απο την αρχή, μοιάζει σαν ενα μικρό βιβλίο με ιστορίες... Μικρές ιστορίες καθημερινών ανθρώπων, πόσο ίδιες, πόσο διαφορετικές, πόσο αληθινές...

----------


## panicgirl

Soutsi καλή επιτυχία κοριτσάκι μου.Εχτές διάβασα όλο το thread και πήρα δύναμη...
Αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε είμαι σε μια πλατεία τεράστια σε ένα κρητικό γλέντι με καμιά 1000άρα άτομα γύρα μου και στα 50 μέτρα γάμος.Μιλάμε χαμός!!!xanaxκσραμελίτσα 1/4 των 0.5mg baby dose. Χαχαχα...

----------


## mantis I

Δεν αντέχω άλλο!παθαινω Καρακρισαρες πανικου σχεδόν καθημερινά στη δουλειά!εντωμεταξυ έχω ένα θέματα κι με την αναιμια χρόνια τώρα οποίο με κάνει αδύναμη και κάθε πρωί κάνω τον Σταυρο μου για να μην παθω καρδιακή προσβολη!δεν περνάνε αυτές οι κρισεις!!!!

----------


## panicgirl

Mantis όλοι στην ίδια κατάσταση είμαστε,τις κρίσεις τις παθαίνεις μόνο στην δουλειά?

----------


## Blue9791

> Παλι "χασαμε" την Μπλου... Θα ζητησω απο το silver alert στην του βου να παρεμβει...


Ου να μου χαθεις που θα ζητησεις παρεμβαση απο το silver alert! 
Αφου ειναι γνωστο οτι ειμαι τεκνακι 33 ετων!
Και χαθηκα ολιγον γιατι μ'εχει παρει η φτωχεια απο κατω αλλα βαρεθηκα να μιζεριαζω!
Αντε μου λειψατε!
Το τι χαρηκα για τον μπαμπα δε λεγεται!!!!

----------


## Blue9791

> like monsieur τούτε το άσμα. Λατρεύω ντίσκο 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. απο Δευτέρα δεν έχει άλλο αγγάρεμα τους συγγενείς. Φεύγω μόνη κ ξεκινάω επίσημα δουλειά. 
> Εμπρός καλό μου xanax


Εισαι ΘΕΑ κοριτσι μου!!!!!
Φατους ζωντανους!
Η σκεψη μας μαζι σου :)

----------


## Blue9791

> Παιδιά μπορώ να πώ ότι το ρούφηξα το post και έχω ψοφίσει στα γέλια. Blue κοριτσάρα είσαι παράδειγμα προς μιμήση. Όταν μεγαλώσω θέλω να γίνω σαν και εσένα. :)


Δεν σου το ευχομαι αλλα να'σαι καλα :)
Οσο για το ποστ και που'σαι ακομα!!!
Τωρα μπαινει ο χειμωνας και θα εχουμε νεο κυκλο επεισοδιων!

----------


## Blue9791

> Δεν αντέχω άλλο!παθαινω Καρακρισαρες πανικου σχεδόν καθημερινά στη δουλειά!εντωμεταξυ έχω ένα θέματα κι με την αναιμια χρόνια τώρα οποίο με κάνει αδύναμη και κάθε πρωί κάνω τον Σταυρο μου για να μην παθω καρδιακή προσβολη!δεν περνάνε αυτές οι κρισεις!!!!


Καλη διατροφη και σωστος υπνος. Τα κανεις;

----------


## panicgirl

Βlue τώρα που σε πέτυχα online ρε κοριτσάρα πες καμιά συμβουλή για την ώρα πού οδηγάμε,πως δεν παθαίνουμε κρίση στο τιμόνι?

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Και θετω το ζητημα...Αν λεω αν την τεταρτη επιανα το λοτο και την πεμπτη το τζοκερ και το προτο (για να μαζευτει ενα σοβαρο ποσον...) τοτε θα μου περναγε αυτοματως η καταθλιψη μου ναι ή ου? Πως μπορει αραγε να απαντηθει αυτο το ερωτημα... Μα φυσικα με το να μου τα κατσει τα φραγκα ο οπαπ οποτε θα μπορεσω κι εγω να βγαλω τα συμπερασματα μου :cool: . Θελω να πω οι πλουσιοι παθαινουν αραγε καταθλιψη... Δεν ξερω και κανα πλουσιο γαμοτι μου να τον ρωτησω. 
Θα μου πεις τι αποριες ειναι αυτες πρωι πρωι... Δεν ξερω πως το πρωι που ξυπνησα θυμηθηκα ενα απο τα αμημητα τα Θαναση του Μανθου ενος "δασκαλου" μου που εβγαζε την δεκαετια του 80 το περιοδικο Αγκαθι. (πολλοι/ες απο σας δεν το ξερετε διοτι δεν υπηρχατε τοτε). Ειχε γραψει τοτε σε ενα τευχος ο Θανασης "Οι φτωχοι ειναι ευτυχισμενοι αλλα δεν το ξερουν , οι πλουσιοι ειναι δυστυχισμενοι αλλα...το ξεχνανε καθως μετρανε τα λεφτα τους". Α ρε μεγαλε Μανθο "εφυγες" νωρις γαμοτο μου.
Α και να μη ξεχνιομαστε. Χερετιζω την "επιστροφη" της Μπλου και της ευχομαι ολοψυχα να...πιασω το λοττο;)
Επισης panicgirl αν δεν κανω λαθος σπουδασες γιατρος?

----------


## predator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drFWMceZdM0

----------


## panicgirl

Ti einai touto pali, αρχιτέκτων είμαι. Τραβάω ζόρια γαμώ...Δεν μπορώ να μετακινηθώ εύκολα μόνη.Με ταξί τα καταφέρνω.Με αμάξι εδώ γύρα.Για υπηρεσίες-τράπεζα-μετρό-λεωφορείο δεν το συζητώ,τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμη.Ακριβό χόμπι οι κρίσεις πανικού.Και δεν μου κάθεται και εμένα το τζόκερ ρε γαμώτο.

----------


## Blue9791

> Βlue τώρα που σε πέτυχα online ρε κοριτσάρα πες καμιά συμβουλή για την ώρα πού οδηγάμε,πως δεν παθαίνουμε κρίση στο τιμόνι?


Mουσικη! Τραγουδα δυνατα!
Ανοιξε παραθυρα να μπαινει αερας και προσπαθησε να νιωσεις την ελευθερια που σου δινει το αυτοκινητο και την υπεροχή του ελεγχου που εχεις.
Μην τρεχεις και να προτιμας τη μεσαια λωριδα ωστε και να μπορεις να την κανεις δεξια αν δεν την παλευεις καθολου ή να την κανεις αριστερα με την γκαζια της επιτυχιας!
Επισης να ξερεις οτι επειδη το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης ειναι το ισχυροτερο, ποτε δεν θα παθεις κατι κακο τυπου λιποθυμιας την ωρα που οδηγεις.
Προσπαθησε να συγκεντρωνεσαι σε κατι στο δρομο πχ να προσπαθεις να μετρησεις ποσα τογιοτα εχει γυρω σου.
Αλλα αυτο με τη μουσικη εμενα τουλαχιστον με εχει σωσει.
Φτιαξε ενα cd ή βαλε σε ενα φλασακι κομματια που γουσταρεις και hit the road :)

----------


## Blue9791

Λοιπον τα λεφτα ειναι βεβαιο οτι δεν νικουν την καταθλιψη και παραδειγμα ειναι οι διαφοροι celebrities.
Εχουν ενα σκασμο λεφτα, επιτυχια, δοξα αλλα εξακολουθουν να μην την παλευουν.
Οχι οτι θα με χαλαγε να εχω λεφτα, ισα ισα θα μου ελυνε και πολλα απο τα προβληματα που μου δημιουργουν τους πανικους αλλα περισσοτερο με καταθλιβει να σκεφτομαι κατι που δεν εχω και ενδεχομενως δεν θα αποκτησω και ποτε απο το ιδιο το γεγονος οτι δεν εχω λεφτα.
Με ενοχλει που περνανε οι μερες ετσι... Τουλαχιστον αν δουλευα θα ελεγα οτι οκ τουλαχιστον πληρωνω κανενα λογαριασμο.
Δεν θελω να με παιρνει απο κατω αλλα καποιες μερες δεν το ελεγχω.

----------


## panicgirl

Α ρε blue μου δεν είσαι μόνη σε όλο αυτό.Τόσοι άνθρωποι είναι άνεργοι και έχουν και παιδιά.Το ξέρω εσύ έχεις την γιαγιά και τον θείο.Και εγώ έχω απλήρωτους λογαριασμούς και μου χρωστάει και το αφεντικό μου πόσα λεφτά.Θα μας φάνε τα μεδούλια γαμώτο.Με το αμάξι την παλεύω εδώ γύρα.Δουλειά δεν μπορώ να πάω ακόμη.Έχω αρχίσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή εδώ και κάνα μήνα.Έχω αρχίσει και βλέπω κάποιες αλλαγές αλλά όχι και τόσο μεγάλες ώστε να πάω μιση ώρα μακρυά.Είναι και αυτή η γαμημπιπ λεωφορειολωρίδα...Που να πάω γαμώτο?
Εχτές είχα πάει για χορευτικό και ίδρωνα,ίδρωνα.Ρε γαμώτο τόσος ιδρώτας από πού?Από τα χάπια είναι?
Τα κάνω όλα αυτά πού λές...Τραγουδάω διαβάζω πινακίδες κτλ. Κοινώς άμα δείτε μια μουρλή κάποια στιγμή μέσα σε ένα αμάξι εγώ είμαι.Αποφεύγω να καπνίζω εν ώρα οδήγησης ενώ το λάτρευα.Εχτές έπρεπε να γυρίσω μια πιτσιρίκα πίσω στο σπίτι της με την αδερφή μου μετά από το χορευτικό.Και ενώ όταν είμαι με κάποιον δικό μου δεν αγχώνομαι.Με την πιτσιρίκα ήμουνα στο φανάρι και αγχώθηκα.Λέω φαντάσου να με πιάσει καμιά κρίση τώρα και να φρικάρει το κοριτσάκι.

----------


## Soutsi

> Soutsi καλή επιτυχία κοριτσάκι μου.Εχτές διάβασα όλο το thread και πήρα δύναμη...
> Αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε είμαι σε μια πλατεία τεράστια σε ένα κρητικό γλέντι με καμιά 1000άρα άτομα γύρα μου και στα 50 μέτρα γάμος.Μιλάμε χαμός!!!xanaxκσραμελίτσα 1/4 των 0.5mg baby dose. Χαχαχα...


Merci : )
Μια χαρά, το baby dose και εμένα με πιάνει ίσα ισα να μου δώσει μια χαλαρή αίσθηση. Σιγά σιγά λοιπόν, μικρά βήματα κ σταθερά.




> Φατους ζωντανους!
> Η σκεψη μας μαζι σου :)


:) Να είσαι καλά blue, σας ευχαριστώ για τα ενθαρυντικά λόγια. Σήμερα το πρωί σας σκεφτόμουν. Είχα άπλετο χρόνο να σκεφτώ... αχ ρε φούστη μου, ενώ οδήγησα κ με ομίχλη παρικαλώ κ μετά το μεσημέρι με βροχή, το ενδιάμεσο της δουλειάς δεν ήταν αγχωτικό μεν αλλά μου τέντωσε τα νεύρα. Το π@π@ρι ο πρόεδρος είπε τον καθαριστή να μου πεί λέει πως θέλει τον καφέ του. Τον άκουσα να το λέει στις σκάλες, κ μάλιστα με ενα υφάκι του τύπου πως την λένε αυτήν ταδε.. Τάδε του λέει ο καθαριστής (καλό παιδί αυτός) , τελος παντων πές της...μουρμουράει κ ανεβαίνει πάνω στον όροφο. Γυρνάω στο παιδί δίπλα μου στην ρεσεψιόν που είναι παλιός με κίνδυνο να με ρουφιανέψει κ του λέω τι επέ ρε συ ο πρόεδρος???? Του πε να μου δώσει οδηγίες για το πώς θέλει τον καφέ του ? Απλά ανασήκωσε τους ωμους. 
Καλά δεν μπορεί να μου το πεί ο ίδιος ο αρχίβλαχος? Δεν εχω πρόβλημα να το κάνω (αν κ δεν είναι δουλειά μου), αλλά τι αγένεια κ καγκουριά είναι αυτό? Σούφρωσα τα φρύδια. Οκ, εμείς λίγο πολύ εκεί θα μαστε γενικών καθηκόντων και ΔΕΝ εχω πρόβλημα να καθαρίζω τον χώρο γιατί εχει τουρίστες κλπ αλλά ε οχι κ τουαλέτες! Λέω στον καθαριστή φίλε μου αυτό να το βγάλεις απο το μυαλουδάκι σου, (πρώτη μερα τωρα ολα αυτά) με κίνδυσνο να με ρουφιανέψει κ αυτός, δεν πα να το πεί και ο Πάπας ο ίδιος, δεν παίζει!!! Ξέχασε το, διέγραψε το, απλα.
Ρε αμα μου την δώσει θα αρχίσω κ εγώ να λέω μαλακίες στον διεθύνων σύμβουλο που είναι κ φίλος κ θα στρώσουν τα πράγματα, αλλά αντε ας κάνω γαργάρα γιατί είναι πρωτη μέρα. Ρεσεψιόν είπαμε κ λιγάκι γραφείο πάνω και οταν υπάρχει ελεύθερος χρόνος καθάρισμα επιτήρηση του χώρου κλπ. Τι νομίζει οτι είμαστε ο κομπλεξάρας που νομίζει οτι είναι κ κάποιος, κοριτσάκια δουλικά κ άμυαλα? άϊντε μην τον χέσω κ αυτόν κ τους πώ να συνουσιαστούν με τούρκικο κόπλο. Δεν το χω σε τπτ... Για 2 μήνες κ θα με υποτιμάει έτσι ? ψυχραιμία... Θα δώ πως θα πάνε κ οι υπόλοιπες ημέρες... (αλατόνερο πήρα για τις γαργάρες)
Αρκετά με μένα όμως, εσείς τι κάνετε?




> Και χαθηκα ολιγον γιατι μ'εχει παρει η φτωχεια απο κατω αλλα βαρεθηκα να μιζεριαζω!
> Αντε μου λειψατε!
> Το τι χαρηκα για τον μπαμπα δε λεγεται!!!!


Δικαιολογίες τς τς τς... So what? φτώχεια? Παντού τα ίδια κουραδάκια είναι. Βρές ρε συ blue κάτι ευκαιριακό, π.χ μοίρασμα φυλλαδίων για να βγαίνει κατιτίς. Σαφέστατα θα ψάχνεις και εσύ, απλά λέω και εγώ μια πρόταση. Είπα κ εγώ το ποίημα μου.Και εμένα αν δεν μου καθόταν αυτό τι νομίζεις θα κανα? χάλασα κ την κάρτα μου για 2 μηνάκια πρόσληψη. Τα λεφτά που ξοδεύω στα πήγαινε ελα απο το χωρίο στην δουλειά ανάθεμα αμα καλύπτονται απο τον βασικό μισθό. Αλλά οι λόγοι είναι άλλοι που το κάνω, έχε χάρη. 

Το χειμώνα έχω σκοπό να τον περάσω με αλλάγές εγώ προσωπικά. Θα κάθομαι μερικά βράδια στον αδερφό μου στην πόλη, μπάς κ βγώ κανένα βράδυ, 'ισως αρχίσω πάλι αθλητισμό σε κάποια ομάδα, ή απλά να γραφτώ σε μια σχολή για πολεμικές τέχνες που τόσο θέλω. Εντάξει βέβαια τον προεδρο τον αφήνω στον τόπο και με αυτοσχέδιες καρατιές αλλά θέλω να το κάνω κ με στύλ you know. 

Εσείς πως σχεδιάζετε παιδιά τον χειμώνα? Και σχέδια να μην υπάρχουν no worries, απλά αναρωτιέμαι για το πως έχετε σκεφτεί τον χειμώνα που έρχεται? Αυτό θα ναι ενδεικτικό κ της διάθεσης-ψυχούνθεσης που έχετε...

----------


## panicgirl

Μπράβο ρε Soutsi,μπράβο ρε κοριτσάρα μου.Μόνη σου πήγες με το αμάξι?
Και μπράβο για τα σχέδια,έτσι σε θέλω,να πας να κάνεις και πολεμικές τέχνες,εγώ έκανα capoeira παλιά.Να βλέπεις εκεί τα ιδρωμένα κορμιά και να τρελαίνεσαι.χαχαχα.Εγώ γαμώτο γιατί δεν μπορώ να πάω μακρυά με το αμάξι?Είμαι κότα.Σκατά.
Φέτος άρχισα yoga και κρητικούς χορούς,να νιώσω τις ρίζες.Τέλος πάντων κάτι να τονωθεί η αυτοπεποίθηση.Γιατί έχει πιάσει πάτο τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια.

----------


## Soutsi

Ολοι με πανικούς κότες είμαστε. Το μόνο βέβαιον.
Και εσύ panic girl το δουλεύεις δεν το αφήνεις, η yoga πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει πολύ την πνευματική σου ισορροπία. Εψαχνα κάτιπου να συνδιάζει σε πολ. τέχνη κ πνευματική ισσοροπία κ βρήκα το τάϊ τσί αλλά στα μέρη μου δεν έχω πολλές επιλογές, οπότε με βλέπω σε πιο βάρβαρα sports...είδομεν. (τα ιδρωμένα κορμιά αν είναι τριχόβια κ ευοδιάζουν μπύρα κ κρεμμύδι απο τον ιδρώτα θα σαλτάρω όντος αν με πλησιάσουν. Για ολα τα υπόλοιπα τα μη ψωνισμένα αλλά καλογυμνασμένα αγάλματα θα κλείνω το στόμα να μην μπεί καμιά μύγα)
Όσο για τους κρητικούς χορούς κ αυτοί θα σου δώσουν διέξοδο, θα βγαίνεις έξω να πάς μάθημα θα κάνεις κ γυμναστική, θα δείς θα τονωθεί η αυτοπεποιήθηση. Βασικά απο οσα εχω καταλάβει οσο το δουλεύεις κ κατακτάς περισσότερα εδάφη, αγοραφοβικά πλέον μιλόντας τόσο πιο καλά νιώθεις στα λιγότερα που μέχρι πριν φαινόταν βουνό!

Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι μόνο το να οδηγήσω κ να πάω κάπου, δεν βασιζόμαι ούτε με ταξί, μην με δει ο ταξιτζής κ φρικάρει... ποιός θα με πάει νοσοκομείο και άλλα τέτοια κουλά που τα ξέρεις κ όλοι τα ξέρουμε κ τελειωμό δεν έχουν... Ενδεχομένως να πρέπει να κάνεις κάποια βήματα με το αμάξι αυξάνοντας την baby dose του xanax απο 1/4 των 0,5 to το οποίο είναι αστείο (σύμφωνα πάντα με τον γιατρό μου) στο 1/2 του 0,5. Εγώ το πρωί για να πάω στην δουλειά έτσι κάνω. Και πίστεψε με δεν ο θελα καθόλου γιατί με πιάνει εύκολα. Αλλά έπιασε! Δόξα τον Θεό πήγα καλά σήμερα κ ευελπιστώ κ αύριο κ όλες τις άλλες υπόλοιπες ημέρες.
Δοκίμασε το αφου το συζητήσεις με τον dr σου. Ήδη θα πάρεις λίγο τα πάνω σου με αυτές τις δραστηριότητες γι αυτο και θεωρητικά θα ξεκινήσεις αυτό το εγχείρημα πιο δυναμικά.

----------


## panicgirl

Ο γιατρός κανονικά μου έχει δώσει 1/2 το πρωί,1/2 το μεσημέρι και 1 το βράδυ των 0.5mg.Μου είπε σε περίπτωση κατάκλισης να τα μειώσω στην μέση. Παίρνω τα Cipralex των 10 mg εδώ και ένα μήνα και έχω αρχίσει να έχω λίγη θέληση για πράγματα.Θα πάω να κάνω και αιματολογικές σε σχέση με τις βιταμίνες b γιατί εκτός της αφαίρεσης θυροειδή και τα δυνατά χάπια που με κάνουν υπερθυροειδική,έχω και αυτοάνοση θυροειδίτιδα Hashimoto ,η οποία διάβασα ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα στην Β12.Όλα τα σκατά πάνω μου ρε γαμώτο,τι να πώ.Τουλάχιστον,εσύ οδηγάς κοριτσάρα.Εγώ εδώ κοντά...Μακρυά λέω άστο μωρέ...χαχαχα.Στα φανάρια θέλω να ουρλιάξω.Δεν έχω και λεφτά ρε φούστη μου να πάρω ένα καραγκομενάκι σοφέρ να το παίζω μούρη.Στους χορούς εχτές υπέφερα...Ίδρωνα σαν την γουρούνα,καλά είχε ζεστή αλλά αυτό με τον ιδρώτα είναι απαίσιο,ο ρόκυ μπαλμπόα μπροστά μου είναι λίγος....Θα πάω με πετσέτα την επόμενη φορά.Νταξ,δεν βρωμάω,καθαρή είμαι,αλλά ρε γαμώτο από τί?Από ποιά χάπια από όλα.Σκέψου να έκανα zumba δηλαδή...Εγώ ήθελα πετσέτα.Δεν ξέρω...Ντρέπομαι κιόλας γαμώτο.Είμαι και κοπέλα.
Με την ψυχολόγο προσπαθούμε να με "σκληρύνουμε",να βρώ την αυτοπεποίθηση μου,και να αλλάξω τρόπο σκέψης.Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε επικεντρωθεί στο πώς να λύνω τα προβλήματα μου,γιατί είχα και πολλά τρομάρα μου.Έχει πάθει σοκ από το πόσο καλός άνθρωπος είμαι.χαχαχα.Ε να κάτι μπιπ σαν και εμένα παθαίνουν αυτά που παθαίνουν.Άμα ήμουν κάνα cougar και bitch θα σου έλεγα πως θα τα είχα γραμμένα όλα.

----------


## Blue9791

> Α ρε blue μου δεν είσαι μόνη σε όλο αυτό.Τόσοι άνθρωποι είναι άνεργοι και έχουν και παιδιά.Το ξέρω εσύ έχεις την γιαγιά και τον θείο.Και εγώ έχω απλήρωτους λογαριασμούς και μου χρωστάει και το αφεντικό μου πόσα λεφτά.Θα μας φάνε τα μεδούλια γαμώτο.Με το αμάξι την παλεύω εδώ γύρα.Δουλειά δεν μπορώ να πάω ακόμη.Έχω αρχίσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή εδώ και κάνα μήνα.Έχω αρχίσει και βλέπω κάποιες αλλαγές αλλά όχι και τόσο μεγάλες ώστε να πάω μιση ώρα μακρυά.Είναι και αυτή η γαμημπιπ λεωφορειολωρίδα...Που να πάω γαμώτο?
> Εχτές είχα πάει για χορευτικό και ίδρωνα,ίδρωνα.Ρε γαμώτο τόσος ιδρώτας από πού?Από τα χάπια είναι?
> Τα κάνω όλα αυτά πού λές...Τραγουδάω διαβάζω πινακίδες κτλ. Κοινώς άμα δείτε μια μουρλή κάποια στιγμή μέσα σε ένα αμάξι εγώ είμαι.Αποφεύγω να καπνίζω εν ώρα οδήγησης ενώ το λάτρευα.Εχτές έπρεπε να γυρίσω μια πιτσιρίκα πίσω στο σπίτι της με την αδερφή μου μετά από το χορευτικό.Και ενώ όταν είμαι με κάποιον δικό μου δεν αγχώνομαι.Με την πιτσιρίκα ήμουνα στο φανάρι και αγχώθηκα.Λέω φαντάσου να με πιάσει καμιά κρίση τώρα και να φρικάρει το κοριτσάκι.



Ο ιδρωτας ειναι απο αυτη τη γα#μπιιιιιπ@ την υγρασια!
Βεβαια η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα φαρμακα αυξανουν την ευαισθησια στη θερομοτητα ή ανεβαζουν τη θερμοκρασια του σωματος (δεν ειμαι σιγουρη).
Δλδ κρυωνω πολυ δυσκολα οσο καιρο παιρνω φαρμακα. Καλο ειναι αυτο απο μια αποψη... οικονομια στο κλιματιστικο το χειμωνα :)

----------


## Blue9791

Soutsi απλα τα σπας κοριτσαρα! Ειναι σαν να διαβαζω αλλο ανθρωπο και πολυ γουσταρω με τον τσαμπουκα σου!!

Ρε παιδια θελω να αρχισω καποια ασκηση - σπορ γιατι δεν παει αλλο με το καθισιο και θα με βοηθησει να χασω και βαρος (και εγω και η λατρεια γιατι εχουμε γινει βοδια).
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το περπατημα δεν παιζει γιατι καταρχην δεν μαρεσει και κατα δευτερον η λατρεια εχει προβλημα με τη μεση και εχει και πελματιαια απονευρωσιτιδα (ελεος δλδ!).
Κατι με μπαλα παλι δεν παιζει γιατι δεν γουσταρει τις μπαλες, κολυμβητηριο εχουμε μεν αλλα εχει κατι κουλες ωρες τυπου 11-12 τη νυχτα, ποδηλατο δεν εχουμε και δεν παιζουν και λεφτα να παρουμε και ασε που οι περιοχες που μενουμε δεν εχουν ουτε εναν δρομο επιπεδο, ολο ανηφοροι κατηφοροι και ειμαστε σε τελμα.
Πειτε καμια ιδεα.
Εκτος απο σεξ Soutsi! Καλη ασκηση δε λεω αλλα δεν προγραμματιζεται και ουτε εχει συγκεκριμενη διαρκεια.

----------


## panicgirl

Δεν ψάχνεις τίποτα σε δημοτικό γυμναστήριο?Που είναι το πιο οικονομικό?Συνήθως υπάρχουν,έχουν και μηχανηματάρες και ούτε που το ξέρουμε.Έχουν και προγράμματα.Ή κάνα σύλλογο να κάνετε κανά χορό για αρχή?Το περπάτημα είναι βαρετό ναι μεν,αλλά μπορείς να πάρεις την αγάπη και να πάτε σε ένα γηπεδάκι που είναι και επίπεδο και απλά να περπατάτε σιγά και να μιλάτε.
Άσε με τα κιλά τρώω φρίκη και εγώ θέλω να χάσω καμιά δεκαριά και προσέχω πολύ τι τρώω.Το έχω απίστευτο άγχος με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.Σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα πήρα μισό κιλο.Από πού ρε γαμώτο.Έχω να βάλω επεξεργασμένη τροφή ένα μήνα στο στόμα μου.Γλυκά δεν τρώω,καφέδες,αναψυκτικά ούτε.Σκατά.Τα νεύρα μου!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Panicgirl dont panic.Καταρχας ετσι οπως τα γραφεις εχεις προβλημα με τον θυρεοειδη οποτε αν δεν τον εχεις ρυθμισμενο (πχ τα χαπια σε κανουν υπερθυρεοειδικη) τοτε παιζει ο εντονος ιδρωτας να προερχεται απο εκει. Πιστευω ηδη να το γνωριζεις αυτο, ορμονες ειναι και γαμαν τα παντα στον οργανισμο. Εχω εχω περασει μια κακη εμπειρια με μαλακες γιατρους που θεωρησαν οτι εχω υπερθυρεοειδισμο (σε μια εξεταση η tsh μου ηταν μηδεν). Με πλακωσαν στα χαπια τα οποια μου γαμησαν για ενα τριμηνο το ορμονικο (δεν μπορουσα να περπατησω 10 μετρα και κουραζομουνα). Απο τα χαπια εγινα υποθυρεοειδικος (tsh 8 με οριο το 4,2) οποτε εφτυχως πηγα σε ενα γιατραρα στην σαλονικη μου εκοψε τα χαπια και σιγα σιγα επανηρθα. Ο γιατραρας μου ειπε οτι κακως μου δωσανε χαπια γιατι πολλες φορες (πχ λογω εντονου στρεσ) η tsh μπορει να βρεθει μηδεν οποτε επαναλαμβανεις την εξεταση μετα ενα διμηνο να δεις τι γινεται και μετα δινεις χαπια. Η ουσια ειναι οπως μου ειχε πει οτι αν συνεχιζα ακομα κανα διμηνο την "θεραπεια" η tsh μου θα πηγαινε 50 και θα πεθαινα.
Και επανερχομαι στο θεμα. Την περιοδο που επαιρνα τα χαπια γινοταν της *******ς στον οργανισμο μου (κρυωνα, ζεστενομουν,ιδρωνα, ξειδρωνα ολα αυτα μεσα σε ενα δευτερολεπτο).
Επισης με τον ιδρωτα εχω θεμα απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι (οι παλαμες μου ειναι μονιμως υγρες και ας εχει μειον 30 βαθμους εξω) Ανηκω σε αυτους που ονομαζονται υπεριδρωσικοι. Οταν εκανα βελονισμο εβαλα την γιατρο να μου κανει θεραπεια για υπεριδρωσια. Πραγματι ο εντονος ιδρωτας εξαφανιστηκε αλλα μετα αρχισα να κρυωνω και να μη μπορω να ζεσταθω με τιποτα. Οποτε εβαλα την βελονιστρια και με ξαναεκανε υπεριδρωσικο μαλλον ετσι εχει μαθει ο οργανισμος μου. 

Μπλου θα σου προτεινα να γραφτεις σε καποιο γολφ η τενις κλαμπ εκει κατα εκαλη μερια αμα θες ξερω τον χατζηνικολαου (τον δημοσιογραφο) απο παλια τοτε που ηθελα κι εγω να γινω ...μεγας ρεπορτερ. Αν του πω πιστευω θα κανονισει να σας γραψει στο κλαμπ που παιζει τενις. Ποιος σε βλεπει ρε πουστη μου να παιζεις διπλο απ την μια μερια εσυ και η λατρεια σου και απ΄την αλλη ο νικος με την γυναικα του...Ουουου ποσο γουσταρωωωω

----------


## mantis I

Προσπαθώ να διατηρώ μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή αλλά γενικά μου αρέσει να κάνω δυο τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα γυμναστική αλλα τελικά δεν βλέπω και πολύ βελτίωση.

----------


## mantis I

> Mantis όλοι στην ίδια κατάσταση είμαστε,τις κρίσεις τις παθαίνεις μόνο στην δουλειά?


Τις κρισεις τις παθαινω όταν αγχωνομαι τις παθαινω και πριν την δουλειά αλλα τώρα τελευταία πολύ έντονα πολύ αγχος ρε παιδια!εντωμεταξυ μένω και σε μια περιοχή έξω απο την Αθήνα πιο ανατολικά και όλα μου τα χρονια εμένα βόρεια προάστια και δεν μου αρέσει καθολου!αναγκαστικα μένω γιατι ειμαι παντρεμένη με ενα παιδάκι και οι δικοί μου ειναι Αθήνα!και εχω ενοχληθει και με αυτό!

----------


## mantis I

Σημερα δεν πήγα στη δουλειά γιατι είχα πάλι Κρισαρες!ο άντρας μου νομίζει οτι δεν αντέχω να ειμαι παντρεμένη αλλα ποτέ δεν το πίστεψα αυτό πιστεύω όμως οτι η οικονομική κρίση έχει προκαλέσει και του πανικου την κρίση!νοζω οτι θέλω να κάνω ενα διαλειμα απο την καθημερινότητα μου!ειμαι εγκλωβισμένη στο μέρος που μένω και δυο χώρο εργασίας μου!νιωθω οτι η περσινή χρονια με την φετινή ειναι ακριβώς η ίδια!δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα κάνω ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα και τρελαίνομαι!δεν μου αρέσει η ρουτίνα ενώ αντίθετα ο άντρας μου ειναι της ρουτίνας του σπιτιού και εγώ δεν μπορώ έτσι!τον αγαπάω πολύ και θέλω να διόρθωσω την κατάσταση μου να σταματήσω όλες τις τρελές σκέψεις που μου προκαλούν θλίψη !δεν ξέρω τι κανω ψάχνω για καλό ψυχολόγο στην Αθήνα γιατι δεν εχω παει ποτέ μου και θα πρέπε καιρό να το εχω κάνει!μηπως γνωρίζετε κανέναν καλο που να μην μοιράζει φάρμακα σαν καραμέλες!αλλα αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα απο την ρίζα του!ευχαριστω!

----------


## panicgirl

Καλησπέρα,θα σου στείλω u2u.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

mantis I καταρχας ο ψυχολογος δεν δινει χαπια. Χαπια σου γραφει ο ψυχιατρος αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι το ζητημα. Δεν ειμαι απο την αθηνα αλλα καλα ειναι να πας σε γιατρο που ειναι ψυχολογος και ψυχιατρος (υπαρχουν και τετιοι). Και με τα χαπια μη φοβασαι αν σου δωσει θεραπεια ειναι για να σου μειωσει το αγχος κατι που ειναι βασικο ωστε να σταματησουν οι εντονες κρισεις και οι πανικοι. Και να θυμασαι αν αποφασισεις να πας οτι στον ψυχολογο/ψυχιατρο τα αναφερεις ολα ακριβως οπως τα ζεις, ουτε πιο δραματικα , ουτε κρυβεις τιποτα. Γιατι οι γιατροι αυτοι συνηθως στηριζονται σε αυτα που θα τους πεις και σου δινουν την αναλογη θεραπεια.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Προς κ.Soutsi ενταυθα... Soutsi τωρα που θα γινω πλουσιος θα χρειαστω ξερεις σωφερ. Πιστευω οτι μπορω να βασιστω πανω σου ετσι. ..Κοιτα μη κλεισεις πουθενα αλλου (πχ οδηγος σε αγωνες ραλυ) και σε ψαχνω.

----------


## Soutsi

> Ρε παιδια θελω να αρχισω καποια ασκηση - σπορ γιατι δεν παει αλλο με το καθισιο και θα με βοηθησει να χασω και βαρος (και εγω και η λατρεια γιατι εχουμε γινει βοδια).
> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το περπατημα δεν παιζει γιατι καταρχην δεν μαρεσει και κατα δευτερον η λατρεια εχει προβλημα με τη μεση και εχει και πελματιαια απονευρωσιτιδα (ελεος δλδ!).
> Κατι με μπαλα παλι δεν παιζει γιατι δεν γουσταρει τις μπαλες, κολυμβητηριο εχουμε μεν αλλα εχει κατι κουλες ωρες τυπου 11-12 τη νυχτα, ποδηλατο δεν εχουμε και δεν παιζουν και λεφτα να παρουμε και ασε που οι περιοχες που μενουμε δεν εχουν ουτε εναν δρομο επιπεδο, ολο ανηφοροι κατηφοροι και ειμαστε σε τελμα.
> Πειτε καμια ιδεα.
> Εκτος απο σεξ Soutsi! Καλη ασκηση δε λεω αλλα δεν προγραμματιζεται και ουτε εχει συγκεκριμενη διαρκεια.


Lol ρε :D xexe... Τς τς τς, με έχεις για τέτοιον άνθρωπο? Καταρχήν με το ΄σεξ δεν καίς πολλές θερμίδες κ ασε όλους να λένε, εκτός βέβαια αν κοπανιέσαι ολημερίς και οληνυχτίς. 
Λεπόν, σήμερα στην δουλειά σκεφτόμουν τι γυμναστική να σου βρούμε η οποία να μην καταπονεί το σώμα στην μέση κ να μην κοστίζει. Μμμ κοίτα έχει γυμναστικές αλλά θέλουν χρήματα γιατί πηγαίνεις σε ιδιωτικά γυμναστήρια κλπ. Μια καλή λύση είναι οι παραδοσιακοί χοροί που σε πολλούς συλλόγους είναι δωρεάν αλλά αυτό δεν θα σου προσφέρει σύστημα. Εμείς θέλουμε σύστημα για να πετύχει, να το θυμάσαι αυτό. Η γυμναστική απαιτεί σύστημα για να αποδώσει, ρυθμό κ επανάληψη με συγκεκριμένα πλαίσια.
Το ξέρω δεν είναι και το ιδανικότερο αυτό που θα σου πω αλλά είναι μια λύση: Θα πάρεις κάποιο dvd με ασκήσεις θα το βάζετε κ θα ασκείστε 1 ώρα για αρχή με ενα 5 λεπτο διάλειμα στο μισάωρο 3 - 4 φορές την εβδομάδα. Θα το κανονίσετε εσείς, αλλά αν το κανονίσετε δεν έχει μα και μου, θα το κάνετε! Επειδή σε τέτοιτες φάσεις δεν πληρώνουμε για να μας τσούζει το παρατάμε, αλλά θα το βάλεις πείσμα, στην τελική τι σόϊ ταύρος είσαι. 
Παράλληλα θα πέσει δίαιατα. Πρόσεξε όμως... θα κάνουμε μια δίαιτα που θα σας χορταίνει, το όλο νόημα είναι να τρώτε σωστά. Εγώ αυτήν έκανα το καλοκαίρι κ έχασα 4 κιλά χαλαρά που για μένα είναι τρομερό επίτευγμα, δεν έχω κάνει δίαιτα σωστή ποτέ στην ζωή μου και το φαγητό το βάζω ως την μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση στον κόσμο τούτο (ναι κ απο το σέξ πιο πάνω).

Αν δεν σου κάθεται η φάση με το dvd (θα βρούμε απο το ιντερνετ μερικά να τα κατεβάσουμε) και αν τελικά το απορίψεις αφού μου υποσχεθείς πως θα το καλοσκεφθείς, αυτό που απομένει είναι το περπάτημα όπως ήδη πρότεινε η panicgirl. Μην το υποτιμάς καθόλου. Αν γίνει με σύστημα κ ρυθμό κάνει θαύματα στο σώμα. Επίσης κάτι που πρέπει να ξέρεις είναι οτι το σώμα καίει λίπος απο τα 20 λεπτά συννεχούς κ συστηματικής άσκησης και έπειτα. Οποτε τα επόμενα 10 λεπτα απο το μισάωρο της άσκησης είναι το κέρδος άσχετα αν σου έχει βγεί η γλώσσα έξω.

Η δίαιτα επιβάλλεται!!! Επιβάλεται γιατί θα σου αλλάξει την ψυχολογία, άκου με... Σε συνδιασμό με την γυμναστική θα πετάς! Θα κοιμάσαι σαν πουλάκι τις νύχτες, αν κ τις πρώτες μέρες το στομάχι σου ενδεχομένως να πάθει καμιά κράμπα απο την πείνα και θα σου πονάει ο κώλος οι προσαγωγοί κλπ απο την γυμναστική. Θα ανταμοιφθείς όμως σύντομα!

Σκέψου τα ολα αυτά κ πές μου. Αν πραγματικά θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι κ το πήρες απόφαση θα το κάνεις κ θα το ψάξεις. Να δεις που θα ανέβει η ψυχολογία σου, σίγουρα πράγματα.




> Προς κ.Soutsi ενταυθα... Soutsi τωρα που θα γινω πλουσιος θα χρειαστω ξερεις σωφερ. Πιστευω οτι μπορω να βασιστω πανω σου ετσι. ..Κοιτα μη κλεισεις πουθενα αλλου (πχ οδηγος σε αγωνες ραλυ) και σε ψαχνω.


Ρε συ ακόμη δεν έγινες πλούσιος ψωνίστικες? Πρέπει να παραμείνεις απλός και λαϊκός toute, πρέπει να οδηγάς μόνος την porsce :P

Besides, στο δικό μου παριμπρίζ του αυτοκινήτου τα πάντα λειτουργούν σαν video game. Σκύλος 20 πόντοι, κράσπεδο -10 πόντοι, γιαγιά 200 πόντοι, επίδειξη μεσαίου δαχτύλου bonus round. Είμαι ενα ρίσκο η αλήθεια είναι για κάποιον πλούσιο.
:P

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Soutsi κατ΄αρχας ενα πραγμα που βαριεμαι ειναι να οδηγαω. Προτιμαω συνοδηγος να κοιταζω οπου θελω κι ασε τον οδηγο να προσεχει. Οσο για την πορσε δεν το βλεπω μαλλον προς μερσεντες κομπρεσορ κλεινω. Κοιτα αμα δε θες λεω να προτεινω στο...πανικοκοριτσο απο οτι διαβαζω εχει παθος με την οδηγηση:D. Κριμα γιατι και τα λεφτα θα ειναι καλα και ενσημο κι απο ολα. Την Μπλου την εχω για αλλου. Θα της βγαλω διπλωμα για ελικοπτερο και αεροπλανο καποιος θα πρεπει να οδηγαει το λιαρ τζετ.

----------


## panicgirl

> Soutsi κατ΄αρχας ενα πραγμα που βαριεμαι ειναι να οδηγαω. Προτιμαω συνοδηγος να κοιταζω οπου θελω κι ασε τον οδηγο να προσεχει. Οσο για την πορσε δεν το βλεπω μαλλον προς μερσεντες κομπρεσορ κλεινω. Κοιτα αμα δε θες λεω να προτεινω στο...πανικοκοριτσο απο οτι διαβαζω εχει παθος με την οδηγηση:D. Κριμα γιατι και τα λεφτα θα ειναι καλα και ενσημο κι απο ολα. Την Μπλου την εχω για αλλου. Θα της βγαλω διπλωμα για ελικοπτερο και αεροπλανο καποιος θα πρεπει να οδηγαει το λιαρ τζετ.


Το έχω οραματιστεί ήδη μην σου πώ, αλλά χρειαζόμαστε λιμουζίνα...Εγώ ημιλιπόθυμη στο τιμόνι με κρίση πανικού, εσύ συνοδηγός και να σε πιάνει το γαστρεντερικό, απο πίσω η soutsi με μουσική υπόκρουση "Κρίση...με πιάνει κρίση" και να κρατάει σακουλάκι για εμετό, και στο πιο πίσω κάθισμα η blue με την αγάπη να της κάνει μασάζ γιατί έχει ταραχτεί και την πονάει η μέση...Και στο πορτ μπαγκάζ όλα τα ζώα φορτωμένα.(βλ.σκύλος μου,ο σκύλος της Blue και το γατί μαζί) χαχαχαχαχα!!!Κουτσοί στραβοί στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα...Φυσικά το First Aid Kit της λιμουζίνας δεν θα είναι αυτα τα κοινότυπα hansaplast κτλ.Θα έχουμε φορητά ανεμιστηράκια,xanax,ενσωματω ένο σύστημα μέσα στην λίμο με παγωμένο και ζεστό νερό αναλόγως τις διαθέσεις,χαρτοσακούλες,κω λόχαρτα,υγρά μαντηλάκια κτλ.Θα είμαστε μιά ωραία ατμόσφαιρα!!!

----------


## panicgirl

Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως,είχε εχτές στην Τατιάνα τον Μαλέλη και έλεγε ο άνθρωπος πως είχε κρίσεις πανικού και κατάθλιψη για 7 χρόνια και δεν το είχε πεί σε κανένα...Τι μαρτύριο και αυτό!!!Είχε 7 χρόνια να μπεί σε καράβι και φοβόταν να πάει μέχρι το περίπτερο,οδηγούσε πάντα δεξιά και μια στιγμή που είχε εγκλωβιστεί στην μεσαία λωρίδα άρχιζε και φώναζε (έτσι να τα διαβάζω και εγώ και να παίρνω θάρρος).Έβγαλε και ένα βιβλίο σχετικά.Μπράβο του πάντως,μπράβο γιατί δεν φοβήθηκε να πεί πήρα φάρμακα και έλυσα το πρόβλημα μου.Πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι υποφέρουν από κρίσεις πανικού γνωστοί και μή,πολλοί το κρύβουν λες και είναι ταμπού...Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή την ελληνική νοοτροπία ρε γαμώτο.Καλά δεν είπα όλοι να πέφτουμε στα χάπια κατευθείαν.Αλλά αυτό το ταμπού με τα ψυχολογικά δεν υπάρχει.Να μην το πούμε σε φίλους και συγγενείς μηπως μας πουν τρελούς.Μην πούμε πως πάμε ψυχιάτρο και ψυχολόγο.Και δεν θα κάτσω να αναλύσω για την αντίδραση του κόσμου.
Σας παραθέτω το παρακάτω άρθρο,για να δείτε σε τί κοινωνία ζούμε... http://www.lifo.gr/team/readersdigest/31383
Φταίω εγώ λοιπόν που φοβάμαι να μπώ στο μετρό.Έχει χαθεί η ανθρωπιά και έχουμε γεμίσει ψιλομύτηδες.
Όμως που θα μου πάει κάποια στιγμή θα ξαναοδηγώ ελέυθερη,θα ξαναμπώ στο μετρό,αλλά αυτός που θα απλώσει το χέρι σε συνάνθρωπο είμαι εγώ...Και οι κρίσεις ήρθαν στην ζωή μου για να την αλλάξουν προς το καλύτερο.Ήδη είμαι εξαιρετικά καλός άνθρωπος,αλλά είχα ξεχάσει να ζώ για εμένα.

----------


## Soutsi

> ...Και οι κρίσεις ήρθαν στην ζωή μου για να την αλλάξουν προς το καλύτερο.Ήδη είμαι εξαιρετικά καλός άνθρωπος,αλλά είχα ξεχάσει να ζώ για εμένα.


(χειροκροτώ)



> Σας παραθέτω το παρακάτω άρθρο,για να δείτε σε τί κοινωνία ζούμε... http://www.lifo.gr/team/readersdigest/31383


(Συγκινούμαι)
Υ.Γ. Για τον Μαλέλη το ήξερα, το ξανάπε πρόσφατα. Ξέρεις πόσοι άλλοι υπάρχουν... Ολόκληρη kim Basinger χάθηκε απο τα φώτα επειδή δεν μπορούσε να το διαχειριστεί. Οσο ανοίγομαι σε ανθρώπους για το θέμα μου τόσο ανακαλύπτω κ περισσότερους ...Ευτυχως για εκείνους το ολο θέμα ήταν μια φάση κ το ξεπέρασαν.

----------


## predator

Aντιστοιχα θυμαμαι,μια γυναικα που ειχε βγαλει εναν ηλικιωμενο βολταμε το καροτσακι,αλλα επειδη τα πεζοδρομια,ειναι γεματα εμποδια τον πηγε στην ακρη του δρομου,μερικοι αρχισαν να κορναρουν και να λενε σε φαση αφου δεν μπορει να περπατησει την τον βγαζεις εξω κλπ κλπ.

----------


## panicgirl

Ου από celebrities ένα σωρό έχω βρεί....Μέχρι και το μανάρι ο Johnny Depp είχε.
Soutsaki και εσύ θα το ξεπεράσεις και όλοι μας.

----------


## panicgirl

> Aντιστοιχα θυμαμαι,μια γυναικα που ειχε βγαλει εναν ηλικιωμενο βολταμε το καροτσακι,αλλα επειδη τα πεζοδρομια,ειναι γεματα εμποδια τον πηγε στην ακρη του δρομου,μερικοι αρχισαν να κορναρουν και να λενε σε φαση αφου δεν μπορει να περπατησει την τον βγαζεις εξω κλπ κλπ.


Δεν το σχολιάζω...Γιατί πάντα ήμουν άνθρωπος που έδινα την θέση μου σε μετρό-λεωφορεία,σταματούσα στις διαβάσειςμε το αμάξι αλλά και ακόμη όταν δεν υπήρχαν κτλ.
Και τώρα εκεί που έλεγες πως η κρίση μπορεί να μας φέρει πιο κοντά σαν κοινωνία,ξαφνικά όλοι είναι καχύποπτοι και χειρότεροι από πριν.

----------


## predator

Iσα ισα,οταν αυξανεται το αγχος και ο φοβος,η επιθετικοτητα,η καχυποψια και γενικοτερα τα αρνητικα συναισθηματα επικρατουν.

----------


## mr bubbles

παιδια θελω να πω κατι για τις κρισεις πανικου που πιστευω θα σας βοηθησει πολυ,εγω τουλαχιστον ειδα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.κοψτε το τσιγαρο και το καφε!θα εκπλαγειτε με τα αποτελεσματα!εμενα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ και ειμαι πολυ πολυ καλυτερα χωρις χαπια.το μονο που μενει τουλαχιστον σε εμενα ειναι καμια φορα ο λοξος τροπος σκεψης αλλα καμια σχεση με πριν.

----------


## Blue9791

> Το έχω οραματιστεί ήδη μην σου πώ, αλλά χρειαζόμαστε λιμουζίνα...Εγώ ημιλιπόθυμη στο τιμόνι με κρίση πανικού, εσύ συνοδηγός και να σε πιάνει το γαστρεντερικό, απο πίσω η soutsi με μουσική υπόκρουση "Κρίση...με πιάνει κρίση" και να κρατάει σακουλάκι για εμετό, και στο πιο πίσω κάθισμα η blue με την αγάπη να της κάνει μασάζ γιατί έχει ταραχτεί και την πονάει η μέση...Και στο πορτ μπαγκάζ όλα τα ζώα φορτωμένα.(βλ.σκύλος μου,ο σκύλος της Blue και το γατί μαζί) χαχαχαχαχα!!!Κουτσοί στραβοί στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα...Φυσικά το First Aid Kit της λιμουζίνας δεν θα είναι αυτα τα κοινότυπα hansaplast κτλ.Θα έχουμε φορητά ανεμιστηράκια,xanax,ενσωματω ένο σύστημα μέσα στην λίμο με παγωμένο και ζεστό νερό αναλόγως τις διαθέσεις,χαρτοσακούλες,κω λόχαρτα,υγρά μαντηλάκια κτλ.Θα είμαστε μιά ωραία ατμόσφαιρα!!!



Σαν πινακας του Νταλι ειναι αυτο που περιγραφεις...

----------


## Blue9791

> παιδια θελω να πω κατι για τις κρισεις πανικου που πιστευω θα σας βοηθησει πολυ,εγω τουλαχιστον ειδα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.κοψτε το τσιγαρο και το καφε!θα εκπλαγειτε με τα αποτελεσματα!εμενα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ και ειμαι πολυ πολυ καλυτερα χωρις χαπια.το μονο που μενει τουλαχιστον σε εμενα ειναι καμια φορα ο λοξος τροπος σκεψης αλλα καμια σχεση με πριν.


Σ'αυτο δεν εχεις αδικο... Ο κολλητος μου που εκοψε το τσιγαρο ειδε τεραστια διαφορα.

----------


## panicgirl

> Σ'αυτο δεν εχεις αδικο... Ο κολλητος μου που εκοψε το τσιγαρο ειδε τεραστια διαφορα.


Βρε λές να το κόψω και εγώ το ρημάδι.Εδω τα έκοψα όλα...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ας κανω και μια "διαφημηση" λογω εμπειριας. Εκτος του τσιγαρου υπαρχει και το ηλεκτρονικο "τσιγαρο". Εγω ατμιζω πανω απο δυο χρονια (οχι οτι δεν ξανακαπνισα ιδιως την περιοδο που επαθα αγχωδη διαταραχη) αλλα το συγκεκριμενο μαραφετι μπορει ανετα να αντικαταστισει το τσιγαρο. Εγω καπνιζα 25 χρονια ειχα φτασει να μη μου φτανει ενας 50 γραμμαριων καπνος την ημερα. Οταν το γυρισα στο ηλ.τσιγαρο περιοριστηκαν εως εξαφανιστικαν πολλα προβληματα που ειχα αποκτησει λογω του καπνισματος. Οχι οτι λεω σωνει και καλα αρχιστε το ηλ. τσιγαρο. Αν εχεις τα αρ%$&*δια να κοψεις το καπνισμα ειναι μεγαλη μαγκια αλλα μιλαω για εναλλακτικη λυση. Σε εμενα που εχω προβλημα με το γαστρεντερικο η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη. Αν αναψω τσιγαρο , ιδιως το πρωι, θα αρχισουν οι πονοι στο στομαχι στον οισοφαγο κτλ. Τουλαχιστον με το αλλο δεν εχω τετοια προβληματα

----------


## Frini

ουπς...καλημέρα..και σε καλύπτει το ηλ.τσιγάρο ως εναλλακτική?

----------


## Blue9791

> ουπς...καλημέρα..και σε καλύπτει το ηλ.τσιγάρο ως εναλλακτική?


Τι κανεις εσυ βρε παιδι; Που χαθηκες; Ολα καλα;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> ουπς...καλημέρα..και σε καλύπτει το ηλ.τσιγάρο ως εναλλακτική?


Βεβαιως με καλυπτει. Στην ουσια οταν κοβεις το τσιγαρο τι σου λειπει? Η νικοτινη. Ωραια του δινω στον οργανισμο μου νικοτινη με αλλο τροπο και γλιτωνω απο τις αλλες ουσιες , πισσα,μονοξειδια κτλ. Βεβαια ενταξει υπαρχουν γευσεις που μοιαζουν με του τσιγαρου γενικα ομως δεν με καλυπτουν οποτε ατμιζω γευσεις φρουτενιες καυδα φραουλα μπανανα κτλ. Θα μου πεις σε καλυπτει ενας φραπες με ηλ.τσιγαρο με γευση βανιλία . Εμενα προσωπικα με καλυπτει μια συνηθεια ειναι ολα. Αλλωστε αυτο που ηθελα να αποφυγω ηταν η δυσφορια και οι ενοχλησεις που μου προκαλει το τσιγαρο ιδιως το πρωι. Μετα ειναι και οικονομικο. Αφου παρεις τα απαραιτητα απο κει και περα εχω υπολογισει οτι μου στοιχειζει 1 ευρω περιπου την ημερα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Πολυ ησυχια εχει τελευταια σε αυτο το λημμα και ...ανησυχω :D

----------


## Soutsi

Καλημέρα τούτε κ κόσμε, είπα να σπάσω λίγο την υσηχία με μια μελωδία

http://youtu.be/4-25dDoCxRE

Ο καιρός σήμερα είναι Φθινοπωρινός στα μέρη μου μετά απο καιρό. Ξεσυνηθησα απο το κρύο...μπρρρ είμαι στα πρόθυρα του να αρρωστήσω, το νιώθω. Σήμερα είμαι απόγευμα αλλά η βάρδια θα ξεκινήσει απο τις 11 το πρωί. Σκέφτομαι την απογευματινή οδήγηση με την Δύση του Ηλιου...Θα μαι μόνη μου εκεί στο πόστο μου. Δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι. Θα φύγω σε λίγο να παώ στην πόλη για μια ακόμη δουλειά που χω, κ κοιτάζω τον συννεφιασμένο καιρό...
blue mood. Daydreaming mood. Quiet mood.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Καλημερα Soutsi με την ηρεμη χαλαρωτικη φθινοπωρινη μελωδια σου. Εμας εδω ο καιρος παραμενει ηλιολουστος σαν σε ερημο. Το πρωι στις 6 ειχε τρεις βαθμους και το μεσημερι θα πιασει 23. Μαμησε τα να μη ξερεις τι να κανεις. Α εχω και αποριες αν το δεις Γιατι το "Φθινοπωρινός" τη "Δύση" και το "Ηλιου" τα ξεκινησες με κεφαλαιο? Ισως μια Μπλου θα μπορουσε να μας εξηγησει αυτο το...περιεργο συμβαν
Και παλι καλημερα

----------


## panicgirl

> Καλημέρα τούτε κ κόσμε, είπα να σπάσω λίγο την υσηχία με μια μελωδία
> 
> http://youtu.be/4-25dDoCxRE
> 
> Ο καιρός σήμερα είναι Φθινοπωρινός στα μέρη μου μετά απο καιρό. Ξεσυνηθησα απο το κρύο...μπρρρ είμαι στα πρόθυρα του να αρρωστήσω, το νιώθω. Σήμερα είμαι απόγευμα αλλά η βάρδια θα ξεκινήσει απο τις 11 το πρωί. Σκέφτομαι την απογευματινή οδήγηση με την Δύση του Ηλιου...Θα μαι μόνη μου εκεί στο πόστο μου. Δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι. Θα φύγω σε λίγο να παώ στην πόλη για μια ακόμη δουλειά που χω, κ κοιτάζω τον συννεφιασμένο καιρό...
> blue mood. Daydreaming mood. Quiet mood.


Έλα ρε Soutsi τρέλα,έχεις κάνει τρελή πρόοδο!Μπράβο κοριτσάκι μου!Συνέχισε έτσι!

----------


## Soutsi

Μπράβο μάτι τούτε! Δεν ξέρω γιατί βγήκαν έτσι, καταλάθος μάλλον. Ρε σεις κάποιος σε κανένα chat room ή κάτι τέτοιο, να απασχολώ λιγάκι το μυαλό μου ενα πράγμα...

----------


## Blue9791

Επανερχομαι το απογευμα! Χαθηκα λιγο παλι, καλα ειμαι dont worry.
Τα λεμε σε λιγο!

----------


## Soutsi

τώρα που γυρίζει κ μπορώ να κάτσω για λίγο στο pc, blue πές κανένα νέο? Βρε μπας κ σε παντρέψαμε κ εξαφανίστηκες για το honey moon?

----------


## Blue9791

> τώρα που γυρίζει κ μπορώ να κάτσω για λίγο στο pc, blue πές κανένα νέο? Βρε μπας κ σε παντρέψαμε κ εξαφανίστηκες για το honey moon?


Μακαρι να ηταν ετσι τα πραγματα!!
Και να πεις οτι πηγαινω και πουθενα... σπιτι ειμαι σχεδον ολη μερα και μολις τελειωσα και τις 5 σαιζον του Six feet under (το ειχα ξαναδει αρκετα παλια).
Ασε που με εχει πιασει και μια αναγνωστικη μανια αλλο πραμα! 
Ουτε στην εφηβεια μου τοσο πολυ. Καλο αυτο βεβαια γιατι αναπληρωνω τον χρονο που δεν διαβαζα για αρκετους μηνες.
Επισης παιδια ανακαλυψα τον Αυγουστο Κορτω! Με αφορμη ενα λινκ που βρηκα εδω με το κειμενο "ο κατα φαντασιαν ετοιμοθανατος" και εχω παθει πλακα!
Ειναι απιστευτος ο ανθρωπος. Χωρις υπερβολες απο τους σημαντικοτερος νεους συγγραφεις!
Ενα δειγμα θα παρετε εδω http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.authors&id=86

Κατα τα αλλα ησυχα, με καθημερινα αγχη (ελεγχομενα) και καθολου χαμενες ελπιδες για καλυτερες μερες :)
Soutsi τωρα ειναι η καταλληλοτερη εποχη για γλυκειες μελαγχολιες :)
Επισης αν δεν σου το ειπα μεχρι τωρα, μαθε οτι σκαω απο περηφανεια για σενα!!
Οσο για την αναλυση που μου ζηταει ο φιλος tieinaitoutopali, ειναι προφανες!
Με κεφαλαιο ξεκινουν τα κυρια ονοματα γενικα αλλα και οι κυριες για μας εννοιες.
Φυσικα το φθινοπωρο ειναι Φθινοπωρο γιατι εκτος απο το προφανες, ειναι και η περιοδος για το "συμμαζεμα" μας. Εξω και μεσα.
Ειναι η ετοιμασια μας για μια πιο βαρεια εποχη και ειναι και η τελευταια μας ευκαιρια να χαιρετισουμε τον ηλιο που ειναι Ηλιος γιατι ειναι ζωοδοτης, μεγαλοπρεπης και κυριως ελπιδοφορος.
Ποσες φορες δεν ειπαμε "αντε να ξημερωσει... αντε να περασει κι αυτη η νυχτα" κι ας ειναι γλυκες οι νυχτες ειδικα οι Φθινοπωρινες.
Η δε δυση ειναι Δυση για νοσταλγικους μαλλον λογους.
Και ο "πινακας" που περιγραφει η Soutsi, οσο κι αν την τρομαζει, δεν θα μπορουσε παρα να γραφεται με κεφαλαια.
Νομιζω οτι απο τα ωραιοτερα συναισθηματα και αισθησεις ειναι το να Οδηγει καποιος Φθινοπωρο κατα τη Δυση του Ηλιου.

----------


## Blue9791

> Μπράβο μάτι τούτε! Δεν ξέρω γιατί βγήκαν έτσι, καταλάθος μάλλον. Ρε σεις κάποιος σε κανένα chat room ή κάτι τέτοιο, να απασχολώ λιγάκι το μυαλό μου ενα πράγμα...


Τι chat room ψαχνεις βρε παιδι;

----------


## Blue9791

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.sex&id=11403

----------


## Soutsi

Χθές το απόγευμα φρίκαρα λίγο στην δουλειά. Δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω το msn σε εκείνο το pc κ είχα έτσι λίγο ανάγκη για άμεσο chating να απασχολήσω λίγο το μυαλό μου. 
Κατάπια ακόμη ενα μισό xanax όταν άρχισα να βάω διάφορα στο μυαλό. Σκεφτόμουν πως θα γίνει να την κοπανήσω απο εκεί χωρίς να πάρω ευθύνη κ χωρίς να μείνει ξεκρέμαστο το μέρος. άγχος τρελό οτι δεν είχα άλλον backup στην θέση μου, αλλά λίγο ηρέμησα όταν είδα οτι ενας άλλος σε άλλο πόστο στην ανάγκη βοηθάει λίγο, θα έπαιρνα κάποιον άλλο υπαλληλο τηλέφωνο να ρθει κ άλλα τέτοια κουλά. Πάλι έπεσα στην λούμπα να δω ποιοί συγγενείς είναι στην πόλη... Ευτυχώς, και ξαναλέω ευτυχώς το xanax με ηρέμησε, κ έτσι στμάτησα κ τις σκέψεις. Πολλά οφείλονται στο όλο αυτό βήμα στο xanax, και δεν του το χα.

Είχες δίκιο, πολύ ωραίο κείμενο ο ιππότης του Φθινοπώρου, όμορφα γραμμένο.
Τι δουλειά είχες κ έψαχνες την στήλη του σέξ? ε? φτού σου! :P Βέβαια για τους επίδοξους αναγνώστες δεν εκχυδαϊζεται η όλη υπόθεση, ίσα ισα που αποδίδεται με ενα πολύ ωραίο τρόπο, και ουσιαστικά μιλα΄για την ερωτική σχέση, για αυτό κ το κείμενο είναι πολύ ωραία δοσμένο :)

Σήμερα ρεπάρω, ίσως διαβάσω κ εγώ κάτι, μπα ψέματα, σήμερα έχει καθαριότητα το δωμάτιο, φορμάτ το νέτμπουκ κ γενικά τακτοποίηση του πισί... Το αυτοκίνητο έχει γίνει η τσάντα του σπόρτ Μπίλι κ άλλα πολλά που χρείζουν προσοχής κ αγάπης.

Θα μαι εδώ γύρω, οπότε τα φιλιά μου for the time being
μάκια

----------


## ti einai touto pali

*ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΥΛΟ ΜΕΤΗΝ ΓΑΤΑ....*




http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...shere67/xz.jpg

----------


## Aristodennis

Γεια χαρά και από μενα. Με λένε Διονύση ή Ντένη και είμαι 27 χρονών. Έχω διαβάσει όλο το thread αυτές τις μέρες αλλά σκέφτηκα να γράψω κιόλας να ρωτήσω την άποψη σας σε κάτι που με απασχολεί. Κάταρχας να πω ότι είστε τυπάρες και σας πάω. Λοιπόν, πριν 4 μήνες τελείωσα με τις σπουδές μου(άργησα λίγο άλλα δεν πειράζει) και την ημέρα που έμαθα οτι πήρα πτυχίο αισθάνθηκα να γίνομαι 30 κιλά ελαφρύτερος που λέει ο λόγος. Και το διασκέδασα με έναν φίλο μου κάνοντας και λίγο χασις. (Επειδή έζησα 3-4 χρόνια στην αγγλία που και που έκανα.) Και εκεί που όλα ήταν καλά ξαφνηκά παρέλυσα, άρχησα να τρέμω και νόμιζα θα πεθάνω. Κατάφερα να ηρεμήσω και ήταν σαν να μην συνέβη ποτέ. Μετά από 3 μέρες όμως με έπιασε ένα φουρφουρητό στο αριστερό μερος του σώματος, άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι και να χάνω τις δυνάμεις μου και πήγα στο νοσοκομείο. 14/10 η πίεση μου εκεί. Μου κάναν καρδιογράφημα και μου είπαν ότι είμαι καλά. Από τότε και για 1 μήνα είχα καθημερινές ενοχλήσεις στους μύς του αριστερού χεριού, φουρφουριτά, εξάψεις και αυπνίες. Οπότε αποφάσισα να κάνω καρδιογράφιμα το οποίο βγήκε πολύ κομπλέ. Και αποφάσισα άμεσα χωρίς να κάνω περαιτέρο εξετάσεις να απευθηνθώ σε ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή. Αυτός διέγνωσε κρίση πανικού και το στάδιο που είμαι τώρα άγχος αναμονής. Έκανα 2 επισκέψεις και όταν με ρώτησε αν θέλω να κάνουμε θεραπεία αρνήθηκα μετά απο σκέψη. Τώρα έχει περάσει 1 μήνας από τότε και μέρα παρα μέρα έχω κάποιες μικρές ενοχλήσεις.. ζαλάδες, πόνο στον αυχαίνα, εξάψεις κτλπ. Πιστεύετε θα ήταν ορθό να ακολουθήσω κάποια θεραπεία? Είμαι σε μια μέτρια κατάσταση αυτόν τον καιρό και σπάνια βγαίνω για ποτάκια πλέον. Φάρμακα δεν χρησιμοποιώ.. μόνο χαμομήλι βαλεριάνας και σπαθόχορτου κάνω. Έκοψα και τους καφέδες, ελάττωσα και το τσιγάρο.

----------


## predator

Επειδη δεν επιτρεπονται οι προτοπες για θεραπεια,εγω θα σου πω τι θα κανα στη θεση σου,εγω δεν θα παιρνα φαρμακα.Ειναι πιο δυσκολο αλλα χτιζεις σε καλυτερες βασεις.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Φιλε Διονύση συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτο που γραφει παραπανω ο predator . Η ουσια τελικα ειναι αν ειναι κατι ψυχολογικο να το αντιλιφθεις το συντομοτερο και να αντιδρασεις αναλογα. Ωρες ωρες προσπαθω να τα βαλω κατω και καταλαβαινω οτι προσωπικα εχω "προβλημα" αρκετες δεκαετιες. Απλα δεν μπορουσα να αντιληφθω οτι πολλα ζορια μου (και σωματικα) πηγαζαν απο την ψυχολογια μου. Καποια στιγμη βεβαια μαζευτικαν τοσα που προκληθηκε η "εκρηξη" πριν κανα χρονο περιπου και τωρα προσπαθω να βρω τον δρομο μου και με χαπια. Βεβαια καποιοι απο εμας συμφωνα με τους ψυχιατρους που εχω παει εχουν και γενετικη προδιαθεση (εμενα η μανα μου ταλαιπωρειται και μας ταλαιπωρει πανω απο 30 χρονια). Αν καταφερεις να το αντιμετωπισεις με ψυχοθεραπεια σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερα οπως λεει ο predator " χτιζεις σε καλυτερες βασεις". Με τα χαπια υπαρχει ενα προβλημα οτι ο οργανισμος επαναπαυεται στο οτι εχει καπια σιγουρη βοηθεια οποτε μειωνει την δικη του προσπαθεια. Ομως απο την αλλη ευτυχως υπαρχουν κι αυτα και βοηθανε σε περιπτωσεις που δεν γινεται αλλιως.

----------


## Blue9791

> Γεια χαρά και από μενα. Με λένε Διονύση ή Ντένη και είμαι 27 χρονών. Έχω διαβάσει όλο το thread αυτές τις μέρες αλλά σκέφτηκα να γράψω κιόλας να ρωτήσω την άποψη σας σε κάτι που με απασχολεί. Κάταρχας να πω ότι είστε τυπάρες και σας πάω. Λοιπόν, πριν 4 μήνες τελείωσα με τις σπουδές μου(άργησα λίγο άλλα δεν πειράζει) και την ημέρα που έμαθα οτι πήρα πτυχίο αισθάνθηκα να γίνομαι 30 κιλά ελαφρύτερος που λέει ο λόγος. Και το διασκέδασα με έναν φίλο μου κάνοντας και λίγο χασις. (Επειδή έζησα 3-4 χρόνια στην αγγλία που και που έκανα.) Και εκεί που όλα ήταν καλά ξαφνηκά παρέλυσα, άρχησα να τρέμω και νόμιζα θα πεθάνω. Κατάφερα να ηρεμήσω και ήταν σαν να μην συνέβη ποτέ. Μετά από 3 μέρες όμως με έπιασε ένα φουρφουρητό στο αριστερό μερος του σώματος, άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι και να χάνω τις δυνάμεις μου και πήγα στο νοσοκομείο. 14/10 η πίεση μου εκεί. Μου κάναν καρδιογράφημα και μου είπαν ότι είμαι καλά. Από τότε και για 1 μήνα είχα καθημερινές ενοχλήσεις στους μύς του αριστερού χεριού, φουρφουριτά, εξάψεις και αυπνίες. Οπότε αποφάσισα να κάνω καρδιογράφιμα το οποίο βγήκε πολύ κομπλέ. Και αποφάσισα άμεσα χωρίς να κάνω περαιτέρο εξετάσεις να απευθηνθώ σε ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή. Αυτός διέγνωσε κρίση πανικού και το στάδιο που είμαι τώρα άγχος αναμονής. Έκανα 2 επισκέψεις και όταν με ρώτησε αν θέλω να κάνουμε θεραπεία αρνήθηκα μετά απο σκέψη. Τώρα έχει περάσει 1 μήνας από τότε και μέρα παρα μέρα έχω κάποιες μικρές ενοχλήσεις.. ζαλάδες, πόνο στον αυχαίνα, εξάψεις κτλπ. Πιστεύετε θα ήταν ορθό να ακολουθήσω κάποια θεραπεία? Είμαι σε μια μέτρια κατάσταση αυτόν τον καιρό και σπάνια βγαίνω για ποτάκια πλέον. Φάρμακα δεν χρησιμοποιώ.. μόνο χαμομήλι βαλεριάνας και σπαθόχορτου κάνω. Έκοψα και τους καφέδες, ελάττωσα και το τσιγάρο.


Καλως τον. Ουτε σενα σε θελει το μαυρακι βλεπω.
Αφου ειναι νωρις και ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο που σου συμβαινει, αποψη μου ειναι να μην παρεις κανενα φαρμακο, να βρεις τροπους να χαλαρωσεις και κυριως να μην ξανακανεις χασις!

----------


## Blue9791

Ενα γλυκοπικρι γεγονος...
Δεν ξερω αν θυμαστε που εγραψα οτι πεθανε ο θειος (σαν μπαμπα τον ειχε) της κολλητης μου 83 ετων.
Χθες, 22 μερες μερα εφυγε και η γυναικα του.
Με προχωρημενο αλτσχαϊμερ μεν αλλα προφανως δεν αντεξε την απουσια του.
Εφυγαν και οι 2 ευτυχισμενοι, ερωτευμενοι, στο σπιτι τους.
Μακαρι να μας επιφυλασσει ολους η ζωη ενα τετοιο γλυκο τελος.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημερα αγαπημενα μου παιδια!
Εκανα γενικο τσεκ απ η γραια και σε γενικες γραμμες καλα ειμαι.
Εχω μια μικρη πετρουλα στη χολη (ελεος δλδ) και το πιο ελεος ακομα ειναι οτι μολις στις 26/10 εκλεισα χρονο απο οταν αφαιρεσα 5 ινομυωματα και τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε εχω ενα ολοκαινουριο φρεκο-φρεσκο 2,2 εκατοστων.
Θα παω στον γυναικολογο μου να το δει και να με παρηγορησει γιατι οπως το κοβω ανα τριετια θα χτυπαω και μια λαπαροσκοπηση ετσι για να γουσταρω και για να σφιγγουν οι κωλοι.
Εχω και χοληστερινη γαμω το κερατο μου και ενας ενδοκρινολογος που ειδα (επειδη φυσικα εχω και συνδρομο πολυκυστικων ωοθηκων ως γυνη που σεβεται τον εαυτο της) μου ειπε οτι το φαρμακο για ολα αυτα τα ορμονολογικα αν οι τιμες ειναι φυσιολογικες (οπως οι δικες μου) ειναι 5 φορες την εβδομαδα περπατημα μιση ωρα.
Ετσι κι εγω ξεσκονησα τα αθλητικα μου και θα αρχισω να σεργιαναω.
Ου γαρ ερχεται μονον αγαπητοι μου!
Ο Σαμ καθεται στο παραθυρο και χαζευει τη βροχη και καθε τοσο τιναζει τα αυτια του γιατι πιτσιλιεται :)
Νεα κανεις;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σας κ. Μπλου. Για τη πετρα στην χολη δεν σου ευχομαι ...εις ανωτερα η αφεντια μου εχει τρεις οι οποιες δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο αν ειναι πετρες η πολυποδες. Ο ακτινολογος που μου τις βρηκε καθοτι εχει πετρες στη χολη και αυτος μου τονισε να μη παω να τις βγαλω παρα μονο αν αρχισουν ενοχλησεις. Ενας χειρουργος παντως στο νοσοκομειο επεμενε να βγαλω τη χολη οποσδηποτε. Εγω ακολουθω τις οδηγιες του ακτινολογου και θα κανω υπερηχο καθε 8-10 μηνες για να δουμε αν μεγαλωνουν.
Ημουν περηφανος μεχρι πριν 5 μερες γιατι εκοψα τα ζαναξ μαχαιρι χωρις προβλημα. Ως ανθρωπος ευεξαπτος φροντιζω χρονια να ακολουθω τον στιχο του Παυλου Σιδηροπουλου "Κανένα δεν πειράζω και εγώ πάντα προσπαθώ να μην ενοχλώ τον άλλο και μονάχος να τη βρω" ωστε να μη νευριαζω. Ελα ομως που ο στιχος στη συνεχεια λεει "μα πάντα κάτι θα μου τύχει πια δεν ξέρω τι να πω"...Ετσι τις προαλλες μου την μπηκε ενας κολογερος και τα πηρα και τον μπινελιασα αγριως. Καπακι μετα απο μερικες ωρες πιαστηκα στα χερια με εναν "συναδελφο" τσομπανη καθως βοσκουσα τα προβατα του μπαμπα. Ο μαλακας εχει 10 σκυλια και τα εχει μαθει να ορμανε σε αλλα σκυλια. Ορμηξανε μια δυο τρεις στο δικο μου τα κυνηγησα ε την τεταρτη δεν αντεξα αρχισα να τα κοπαναω με ενα ξυλο (τα γαμημενα 5 σκυλια να ορμανε σε ενα , σαν τους χρυσαυγιτες ενα πραμα). Και τι μου λεει ο "συναδελφος"...μου λεει γιατι μου βαρας τα σκυλια. Φορτωσα αποτομως τον αρπαξα απο τον λαιμο και αρχισα τις σφαλιαρες. Σπρωχτηκαμε κανα 5λεπτο ηρθε ενας χωρισαμε. Γυρισα σπιτι και για να μου φυγουν τα νευρα αρχισα να τεμαχιζω ξυλα. Τα γαμημενα τα κολοσκυλα του αλλου ηρθαν κοντα κι αρχισαν παλι να γαυγιζουν στον σκυλο μου. Παιρνω το τσεκουρι λεω θα τα καθαρισω αρχιζω τα κυνηγαω χεστηκανε και εξαφανηστηκαν. Αποτελεσμα. Ειναι 5 μερες προσπαθω να ηρεμησω ξαναρχισα τα ζαναξ ιδιως το πρωι δεν τραβαει πολυ η ομαδα. Τι στο διαολο τους τραβαω τους μαλακες και δεν με αφηνουν στην ηρεμια μου. Οχι τιποτε αλλο εχω ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο/ψυχιατρο στις 16 νοεμβρη. Αυτα χαιρετισμους στον Σαμ...

----------


## VanGogh

ti einai touto pali σε καταλαβαινω πολυ... κι εγω αυτες τις ημερες ειμαι πολυ ασχημα ψυχολογικα μετα απο ενα τσακωμο με κατι γειτονες κι ενω ειχα 4 μηνες που ειχα σταματησει τα χαπια και ημουν καλα, ξαναεπεσα σε μελαγχολια κι επειδη το μονο που ειχα στο σπιτι απο τα φαρμακα που επερνα ηταν τα ζαναξ, τα ξεκινησα παλι μπας και ηρεμησω λιγακι γιατι νιωθω πολυ χαλια.. κι εγω το πρωι τα βλεπω ολα μαυρα, μονο το βραδυ ηρεμω καπως.

----------


## katpir

Καλησπέρα Μπλού. Περαστικά σου εύχομαι. Μην ανησυχείς ,δεν είναι τίποτ η πέτρα, όλα καλά θα πάνε.όλοι πάντως πάνω που πάμε να ηρεμήσουμε από τα ψυχοσωματικά,σκάει κάτι και μας βάζει στη διαδικασία των εξετάσεων αλλά για πραγματικό λόγο αυτή τη φορά. Κι εγώ πάνω που άρχισα να ηρεμώ, πρέπει να κάνω κάποιες εξετάσεις και μάλλον να καταλήξω σε λαπαροσκόπηση. Είμαστε ομοιοπαθείς περίπου.Δεν μασάμε όμως. Συνεχίζουμε να χαμογελάμε:)


> Καλημερα αγαπημενα μου παιδια!
> Εκανα γενικο τσεκ απ η γραια και σε γενικες γραμμες καλα ειμαι.
> Εχω μια μικρη πετρουλα στη χολη (ελεος δλδ) και το πιο ελεος ακομα ειναι οτι μολις στις 26/10 εκλεισα χρονο απο οταν αφαιρεσα 5 ινομυωματα και τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε εχω ενα ολοκαινουριο φρεκο-φρεσκο 2,2 εκατοστων.
> Θα παω στον γυναικολογο μου να το δει και να με παρηγορησει γιατι οπως το κοβω ανα τριετια θα χτυπαω και μια λαπαροσκοπηση ετσι για να γουσταρω και για να σφιγγουν οι κωλοι.
> Εχω και χοληστερινη γαμω το κερατο μου και ενας ενδοκρινολογος που ειδα (επειδη φυσικα εχω και συνδρομο πολυκυστικων ωοθηκων ως γυνη που σεβεται τον εαυτο της) μου ειπε οτι το φαρμακο για ολα αυτα τα ορμονολογικα αν οι τιμες ειναι φυσιολογικες (οπως οι δικες μου) ειναι 5 φορες την εβδομαδα περπατημα μιση ωρα.
> Ετσι κι εγω ξεσκονησα τα αθλητικα μου και θα αρχισω να σεργιαναω.
> Ου γαρ ερχεται μονον αγαπητοι μου!
> Ο Σαμ καθεται στο παραθυρο και χαζευει τη βροχη και καθε τοσο τιναζει τα αυτια του γιατι πιτσιλιεται :)
> Νεα κανεις;

----------


## Blue9791

Τα ζωντανα μου!

http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=0
http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=1
http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=2http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=3

----------


## Blue9791

> *ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΥΛΟ ΜΕΤΗΝ ΓΑΤΑ....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...shere67/xz.jpg




Με τρελαινει αυτο το αισθημα της συντροφικοτητας των ζωων!

----------


## Soutsi

Η γυμναστική είναι υγεία παιδιά, κ πέτρες καταπολεμεί κ πάχος κ θλίψη κ γιατρεύει σώμα κ ψυχή εν γένει...

Δυστυχώς με την δουλειά δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο τελευταία, αλλά σκέφτομαι 2 φορές την εβδομάδα να πηγαίνω σε προπονήσεις σε μια ομάδα μπάσκετ για παλαίμαχες... Δεν θα μαι μόνο εγώ το ερείπιο επομένως...Το κακό είναι οτι οι προπονήσεις είναι 7.30 κ 8 η ώρα το βράδυ κ διαρκούν 1,5 - 2 ώρες περίπου, κ θα πρέπει να μείνω στην πόλη για να πάω σε αυτές. Θα πήγαινα χθές στην προπόνηση αλλά το σπίτι του αδερφού μου είναι ο,τι να ναι, το κοινόχρηστο αυτό κτήριο της δουλειάς μου πιο καθαρό ειναι!!! Ούτε απορυπαντικά δεν είχε ο μπίχλας! Δεν φτάνει που θα χω την έννοια του οτι ξενοκοιμάμαι κ έχω το άγχος μου, θα έχω να σκέφτομαι οτι θα κάνω μπάνιο σε ντουζιέρα με αμφίβολα ζεστό νερό, με επίσης αμφίβολα καθαρές πετσέτες κ.ο.κ... Πήγα χθές κανονικά με διάθεση να μείνω, είχα πάρει κ ρούχα κλπ αλλά που να φανταστώ... Αφήστε που θέλει το βράδυ που θα γυρίσω να με αφήσει μόνη, κ να έρθει μετά. Στο τέλος τον τούμπαρα αλλά το ολο feeling δεν ήταν καλό. Ούτε πιστολάκι είχα πάρει, κ την άλλη μέρα θα μουν στην δουλειά, στην οποία με χώσαν απόγευμα καλή ώρα. Οπότε δεν βόλευε... Την Τετάρτη πρώτα ο Θεούλης θα μείνω στην πόλη. Πόσο λαχταρώ να πάω στην προπόνηση, να δώ παλιούς γνώριμους, παλιές φάτσες απο τα εφηβικά χρόνια, όταν με φόρα έσκιζα τους αιθέρες για να καρφώσω! χαχαχχα :P 
Οχι να το παινευτώ αλλά ήμουν καλή παίχτρια, τι να κάνουμε με φαγαν τα "γράμματα"...! (γράμματα σπουδάματα-γάματα σπουδάματα)

Ο καιρός εδώ είναι μουντός με αέρα κ έχει εκλάμψεις ήλιου με σκυλόδοντα. Δεν έχω βγάλει απο πάνω μου το μπουφάν. Δεν έχει κ τπτ σήμερα στην δουλειά, βαρεμάρα όσο δεν πάει. Υπομονή μέχρι τις 5.30 που σχολάω μιας κ η δύση του ήλιου έρχεται πιο νωρίς...Χθες ξεκολωθήκαμε στα καθαρίσματα, μιας κ τα "πάρτυ" του Σαβ/κου είναι έκδηλα σε ολο το μέρος, αλλά δεν παραπονιέμαι, πέρασε η ώρα γρήγορα! Σήμερα τι κάνουμε...Με βλέπω να φέρνω στην ζούλα το νέτμπουκ να δω καμιά ταινία...Ενδεχομένως να μπαίνω να σας διαβάζω πάλι αν κάποιος έχει απογευματινό οίστρο. 





> *ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΥΛΟ ΜΕΤΗΝ ΓΑΤΑ....*
> 
> 
> http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...shere67/xz.jpg





> Τα ζωντανα μου!
> 
> http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=2http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us...tml?sort=3&o=3


αξιολάτρευτα :)


Τις καλησπέρες μου στο γκέτο του φόρουμ ; - )

----------


## Blue9791

Χθες ξεκινησα περπατημα παιδες.
Σε μιση ωρα πλακα πλακα με σχετικα εντονο περπατημα διανυεις μεγααααλη αποσταση!
Ηταν ωραια ομως... αναζωογονητικα!
Και εδω στην περιοχη δεν ειναι ευκολο το περπατημα γιατι δεν εχει μια ευθεια ουτε για δειγμα!
Ολο ανηφοροι - κατηφοροι γαμω τη τρελα μου!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

αντε Μπλου και μαραθονοδρομος... Για το περπατημα σου συνηστω 1. να μη κανεις συνεχεια την ιδια διαδρομη καθοτι κατανταει βαρετο, 2. Μη σταματησεις τωρα που ξεκινησες βαλτο στο προγραμμα και θα δεις οτι σε λιγο καιρο ο ιδιος ο οργανισμος σου θα το ζηταει. Πριν κατι μηνες που περπατουσα γυρω στη μια ωρα καθε μερα μου ειχε γινει συνηθειο κι αν δεν περπατουσα μια μερα κατι δεν μου πηγαινε καλα. Βεβαια τωρα περπαταω θελω δε θελω καθοτι ειμαι και βοσκος μεχρι να στανιαρει ο μπαμπας. 
Σχετικα με τις φωτο που εβαλες εχω να κανω τις εξης παρατηρησεις. Διακρινω μια καλλιτεχνικη φλεβα καθοτι παρατηρω πως λαμβανεις τις φωτογραφιες απο πολυ καλες γωνιες. Επισης υποψιαζομαι οτι εχεις εκπαιδευσει τον Σαμ και περνει την καλυτερη σταση ωστε να βγει κουκλος... Οσο για τον σκυλο σου τον Γιαννη και γαμω τις φατσες ειναι δωστου ενα σκαστο φιλι στη μουσουδα του εκ μερους μου. Αν δεν το ξερεις Ιβαν στα ρωσσικα σημαινει Γιαννης.

----------


## predator

εγω κανω ομονοια πειραιας πηγαινε ελα σε 3 ωριτσες

----------


## panicgirl

> Χθες ξεκινησα περπατημα παιδες.
> Σε μιση ωρα πλακα πλακα με σχετικα εντονο περπατημα διανυεις μεγααααλη αποσταση!
> Ηταν ωραια ομως... αναζωογονητικα!
> Και εδω στην περιοχη δεν ειναι ευκολο το περπατημα γιατι δεν εχει μια ευθεια ουτε για δειγμα!
> Ολο ανηφοροι - κατηφοροι γαμω τη τρελα μου!


Μπράβο,α ρε κορμάρα θα γίνεις λέμε...

----------


## panicgirl

> εγω κανω ομονοια πειραιας πηγαινε ελα σε 3 ωριτσες


Κάθε μέρα το κάνεις αυτό???

----------


## Blue9791

> αντε Μπλου και μαραθονοδρομος... Για το περπατημα σου συνηστω 1. να μη κανεις συνεχεια την ιδια διαδρομη καθοτι κατανταει βαρετο, 2. Μη σταματησεις τωρα που ξεκινησες βαλτο στο προγραμμα και θα δεις οτι σε λιγο καιρο ο ιδιος ο οργανισμος σου θα το ζηταει. Πριν κατι μηνες που περπατουσα γυρω στη μια ωρα καθε μερα μου ειχε γινει συνηθειο κι αν δεν περπατουσα μια μερα κατι δεν μου πηγαινε καλα. Βεβαια τωρα περπαταω θελω δε θελω καθοτι ειμαι και βοσκος μεχρι να στανιαρει ο μπαμπας. 
> Σχετικα με τις φωτο που εβαλες εχω να κανω τις εξης παρατηρησεις. Διακρινω μια καλλιτεχνικη φλεβα καθοτι παρατηρω πως λαμβανεις τις φωτογραφιες απο πολυ καλες γωνιες. Επισης υποψιαζομαι οτι εχεις εκπαιδευσει τον Σαμ και περνει την καλυτερη σταση ωστε να βγει κουκλος... Οσο για τον σκυλο σου τον Γιαννη και γαμω τις φατσες ειναι δωστου ενα σκαστο φιλι στη μουσουδα του εκ μερους μου. Αν δεν το ξερεις Ιβαν στα ρωσσικα σημαινει Γιαννης.


Καλε μου βοσκε προσπαθω να αλλαζω διαδρομες (σημερα κοντεψα να πνιγω απο τον ιδρωτα μου απο την υγρασια) και ακουω μουσικουλα και τα περναω φινα!
Ναι ξερω οτι Ιβαν ειναι Γιαννης :)
Οσο για τις ποζες του Σαμ πιστεψε με τραβαμε πολλες φωτογραφιες για να πετυχουμε την καλη!

----------


## Blue9791

> εγω κανω ομονοια πειραιας πηγαινε ελα σε 3 ωριτσες


Καθε ποτε;;

----------


## predator

3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα,το μονο αρνητικο ειναι η καπνα και η φασαρια που τρως στη μαπα,αλλα χανεις βαρος,κοβετε η ορεξη και χαλαρωνεις

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ναι ξερω οτι Ιβαν ειναι Γιαννης :)


Ρε τι μαθαινεις απο το ονομα ενος σκυλου. Στα ιρλανδικα λεει ο γιαννης ειναι ο Sean. Δηλαδη ο Sean Connery αν και σκοτσεζος ειναι ο Γιαννης ο Connery. Επισης η ιωαννα στα ιρλανδικα ειναι η Sinead , κοινως η Sinead O'Connor ειναι η ιωαννα O'Connor. Η οποια περα απο Μεγαλη Καλλιτεχνης εχει και καταθλιψη (διπολικη) και ειναι και ομοφυλοφιλη. Και επειδη προερχεται απο το εβραικο Yoḥanan στα ελληνικα σημαινει "δωρο Θεου" κοινως θοδωρακης

----------


## Greca

Κι εμένα με τρελαίνει...πάντα με την καλή έννοια...




> Με τρελαινει αυτο το αισθημα της συντροφικοτητας των ζωων!

----------


## Blue9791

> Ρε τι μαθαινεις απο το ονομα ενος σκυλου. Στα ιρλανδικα λεει ο γιαννης ειναι ο Sean. Δηλαδη ο Sean Connery αν και σκοτσεζος ειναι ο Γιαννης ο Connery. Επισης η ιωαννα στα ιρλανδικα ειναι η Sinead , κοινως η Sinead O'Connor ειναι η ιωαννα O'Connor. Η οποια περα απο Μεγαλη Καλλιτεχνης εχει και καταθλιψη (διπολικη) και ειναι και ομοφυλοφιλη. Και επειδη προερχεται απο το εβραικο Yoḥanan στα ελληνικα σημαινει "δωρο Θεου" κοινως θοδωρακης


Εγραψες παλι!!
Ευχαριστουμε για τις πολυ πολυ ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες :)

----------


## Blue9791

Εχω νεα! Διαβαζω ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον βιβλιο (οποιος θελει πληροφοριες να μου στειλει πμ να του πω τον τιτλο) το οποιο αναλυει την σημασια της σωστης διατροφης και το ποσο σημαντικη ειναι για την ισορροπια μας.
Θα αναφερω εδω καποια στοιχεια τα οποια θεωρω οτι ειναι για ολους μας σημαντικα.
Καταρχην ολα ειναι σεροτονινη. Μα ολα! Το απαν!
Η σεροτονινη η οποια λαμβανεται απο διαφορες τροφες και παραγεται οταν εκτιθεμεθα στο φως (φυσικο ή τεχνιτο) ειναι υπευθυνη για την καλη μας διαθεση.
Οταν σβησουν τα φωτα (ή το βραδυ) η ποσοτητα σεροτονινης που εχει παραχθει μετατρεπεται σε μελατονινη η οποια ειναι υπευθυνη για τον καλο μας υπνο!
Αρα: Οσο περισσοτερη σεροτονινη, τοσο περισσοτερη καλη διαθεση και τοσο καλυτερος υπνος!
Tips: Ποτε δεν τρωμε στο ημιφως γιατι μειωνεται η παραγωγη σεροτονινης και αρα δεν αισθανομαστε κορεσμο οταν πρεπει και τρωμε σαν γουρουνια!
Παντα προσπαθουμε να βγαινουμε στον ηλιο για μιση ωρα καθημερινα!
Εκτος απο τροφες που περιεχουν σεροτονινη οπως μπανανες, ξηροι καρποι, ταχινι, σοκολατα (υγειας), ψαρια κλπ υπαρχει ενας συνδυασμος που επισης την δημιουργει!
Πρωτεινη - βιταμινη C - υδατανθρακες (προσοχη! οχι ραφιναρισμενοι του εμποριου αλλα συνθετοι απο φυσικες πηγες).
Σου λεει οτι αν δεν μπει ο υδατανθρακας στη μεση, σεροτονινη γιοκ!
Επισης: Κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας για σνακ καλο ειναι να φαμε κατι με υδατανθρακες και ενα χυμο (αντι για μια παστα) γιατι αυξανονται τα επιπεδα σεροτονινης και διατηρουνται υψηλα για 3 περιπου ωρες. 
Επισης: Ο εγκεφαλος για να λειτουργησει θελει 2 και μονο πραγματα. Γλυκοζη και L-γλουτεινη.
Αν καταναλωνουνε ζαχαρη ή διαφορα γλυκα με κατεργασμενη ζαχαρη ειναι σαν να δινουμε τη γλυκοζη στο πιατο και αρα δεν καταβαλει καμια προσπαθεια ο οργανισμος να μετατρεψει κατι σε γλυκοζη και αρα το συστηματακι εξασθενει και ζηταει ετοιμη κατεργασμενη γλυκοζη (εθιζεται δλδ!).
Το ζητουμενο ειναι να καταναλωνουμε τροφες που θα μετατραπουν σε γλυκοζη (ψωμακι μαυρο, πατατουλες οχι τηγανιτες, κλπ).
Και βεβαια αυτο που παραγει σεροτονινη (μεταξυ αλλων ευεργετικων νευροδιαβιβαστων) ειναι η ασκηση.
Κι αλλο tip: Εκτος απο τον εγκεφαλο, νευροδιαβιβαστες εχει και το πεπτικο! Σκεφτεται σα να λεμε.
Οταν τελειωσουμε το φαγητο μας λοιπον (σαν ανθρωποι και οχι σαν κτηνη) ειναι καλο να σηκωνομαστε και να κινουμαστε για 1 λεπτο! Αυτο γιατι οταν σηκωθουμε, ερεθιζεται ο δωδεκαδακτυλος του στομαχου και πεφτει συρμα στον εγκεφαλο οτι χορτασαμε!
Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα τα βρειτε ολα αυτα βοηθητικα αλλα μια εβδομαδα περιπου που τα ακολουθω αισθανομαι περιφημα, εχω διαθεση να ασκηθω και δεν βαριεμαι οπως συνηθως, τρωω λογικα και τροφες που μου χρειαζονται και κοιμαμαι σαν πουλακι!

Γι'αυτο εξηφανησθην...μελετουσα!

Φιλακια :)

----------


## Soutsi

> Εχω νεα! Διαβαζω ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον βιβλιο (οποιος θελει πληροφοριες να μου στειλει πμ να του πω τον τιτλο) το οποιο αναλυει την σημασια της σωστης διατροφης και το ποσο σημαντικη ειναι για την ισορροπια μας.
> Θα αναφερω εδω καποια στοιχεια τα οποια θεωρω οτι ειναι για ολους μας σημαντικα.
> Καταρχην ολα ειναι σεροτονινη. Μα ολα! Το απαν!
> Η σεροτονινη η οποια λαμβανεται απο διαφορες τροφες και παραγεται οταν εκτιθεμεθα στο φως (φυσικο ή τεχνιτο) ειναι υπευθυνη για την καλη μας διαθεση.
> Οταν σβησουν τα φωτα (ή το βραδυ) η ποσοτητα σεροτονινης που εχει παραχθει μετατρεπεται σε μελατονινη η οποια ειναι υπευθυνη για τον καλο μας υπνο!
> Αρα: Οσο περισσοτερη σεροτονινη, τοσο περισσοτερη καλη διαθεση και τοσο καλυτερος υπνος!
> Tips: Ποτε δεν τρωμε στο ημιφως γιατι μειωνεται η παραγωγη σεροτονινης και αρα δεν αισθανομαστε κορεσμο οταν πρεπει και τρωμε σαν γουρουνια!
> Παντα προσπαθουμε να βγαινουμε στον ηλιο για μιση ωρα καθημερινα!
> Εκτος απο τροφες που περιεχουν σεροτονινη οπως μπανανες, ξηροι καρποι, ταχινι, σοκολατα (υγειας), ψαρια κλπ υπαρχει ενας συνδυασμος που επισης την δημιουργει!
> ...


Μα τόσο καιρό μάλλιασε η γλώσσα μου να σας λέω (εκτός απο το να ψυξοκλαίγομαι ως βασική δραστηριότητα) για την σεροτονίνη κ την σημασία της ! ο dr μου είναι ψώρας με την υγιυνή διατροφή κ γενικά με το βέλτιστο της ποιότητας ζωής. όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω blue με έβαλε να αγοράσω ένα βιβλίο κ μου δωσε κάτι φωτοκόπιες για να τα χων'εψω! 
όταν άρχισα να τα εφαρμόζω πετούσα! Δυστυχώς τώρα με την δουλειά έχουν αλλάξει οι ρυθμοί μου, ώρες φαγητου, έλλειψη χρόνου για σωματική άσκηση κλπ αλλά θα ξεκινήσω πάλι απο σήμερα διατροφή κ λέω να πάω σε εκείνη την ρημαδοπροπόνηση μπάς κ ελαφρώσω λιγάκι.
Μην το σκέφτεστε παιδιά, δοκιμάστε την γυμναστική...κάνει θαύματα! Δείτε την Blue πόσο ανεβασμένη διάθεση έχει :)
Μπράβο κορίτσι, keep walking!




> Ρε τι μαθαινεις απο το ονομα ενος σκυλου. Στα ιρλανδικα λεει ο γιαννης ειναι ο Sean. Δηλαδη ο Sean Connery αν και σκοτσεζος ειναι ο Γιαννης ο Connery. Επισης η ιωαννα στα ιρλανδικα ειναι η Sinead , κοινως η Sinead O'Connor ειναι η ιωαννα O'Connor. Η οποια περα απο Μεγαλη Καλλιτεχνης εχει και καταθλιψη (διπολικη) και ειναι και ομοφυλοφιλη. Και επειδη προερχεται απο το εβραικο Yoḥanan στα ελληνικα σημαινει "δωρο Θεου" κοινως θοδωρακης


άϊ εμ ινπρέσντ!
Γμτ ήξερα κ εγώ τέτοια αλλά μου διαφεύγουν τώρα...:confused
Mου αρέσουν τέτοιες αλληλουχίες συνειρμών, μου αρέσει πως πίσω απο κάθε έννοια κρύβεται μια ιστορία κ ένας ορισμός! Μου αρέσει επίσης το γεγονός πως πολλά πράγματα γύρω μας έχουν σε διαφορετικές κουλτούρες κοινές ρίζες και κοινή βάση!

Θα σας πώ κάτι μεταξύ σοβαρού κ αστείου αλλά ενδεχομένως να χαμογελάσετε όταν το διαβάσετε:

Λοιπόν ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα επι το προκειμένω την ποντιακή γλώσσα την κρητική την κυπριακή κ την αρχαία ελληνική. Στα ποντιακά (τα οποία λίγο πολύ καταλαβαίνω-έχω γιαγιάδες για κατήχηση) το ανδρικό μόριο του παιδιού το λέμε "λιλί", στα Κρητικά όταν το ανέφερα σε ενα φίλο γελούσε γιατί για αυτούς σημαίνει μικρό. Ουσιαστικά όμως κ οι 2 μιλούν για κάτι μικρό σε κάθε περίπτωση. (βλέπε λιλιπούτιος, λιλίκα=η μικρωκαμωμένη κλπ) Επειδή οι αναφορές στην αρχαία ελληνική είναι πολύ έντονες , σε πολλά σημεία του λεξιλογίου διαφορετικών κουλτούρων βρίσκουμε ομοιότητες. Επίσης, οι πόντιοι λένε ¨τσιτσία" τα στήθη, εν τω μεταξύ όλοι ξέρουμε πως το κρέας αλλιώςε το λέμε και τσιτσί. Οι πόντιοι λένε "ντο λες" και οι Κρητικοί "ιντα λες" και τα 2 πηγάζουν απο το αρχαίο ελληνικό εν το-τι . 
Μια φιλόλογος στο λύκειο μας είχε πει τα εξής, τα οποία βασίζονται στην αρχαιοελληνική σημασία, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ευσταθούν αλλά σας τα αναφέρω:
Ελένη= αυτή που σέρνει-τραβάει
Μαρία = Η σταγόνα βροχής

Στην πορεία πλάκωσαν τα βυζάντια κ δώθηκαν άλλες ερμηνείες για την σημασία των ονομάτων... 
Η θρησκείες το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι έπαιξαν καταλυτικό ρόλο στην εξέλιξη των ονομάτων.

Συμπέρασμα: Πισω απο τις λέξεις κρύβεται ο Αλέξης? :confused: (lol) :p

----------


## predator

Eνταξει αυτα με την σεροτονινη ειναι καπου σωστα,αλλα απο μονα τους δεν βοηθουν.Αν εχεις καλη ψυχολογια και λαρδι τηγανιτο με λουκανικο να τρως μια χαρα εισαι.

----------


## Soutsi

> Eνταξει αυτα με την σεροτονινη ειναι καπου σωστα,αλλα απο μονα τους δεν βοηθουν.Αν εχεις καλη ψυχολογια και λαρδι τηγανιτο με λουκανικο να τρως μια χαρα εισαι.


 αυτά είναι ολα αλυσίδα φίλε μου. Όσο μπουκώνεσαι στο λαρδί ολα αυτά τα χρόνια κ ας είσαι τρείς λαλούν κ 2 χορεύουν κάποια στιγμή όταν θα φρακάρουν οι αρτηρίες αλλά κ όταν ο κώλος γίνει μπετονιέρα και η κοιλιά σαν τον όλυμπο τότε η ψυχολογία πάει περίπατο... 

Αλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε οτι τα πάντα στο σώμα μας είναι βιοχημεία. Απο πολλούς επιστήμονες έχει αποδειχτεί οτι πολλοί όροι της ψυχολογίας μας ερμηνεύονται ωσ χημικές ουσίες. Το εφεξόρ κ οποιοδήποτε άλλο φάρμακο πχ καλείται να καλύψει αυτά τα χημικά κενά που έχουν δημιουργηθεί σε εμάς τους παθόντες. 
Η αίσθηση της ευδαιμονίας, της ευτυχίας αν θές πιο ευρύτερα όσο πεζό κ αν ακούγεται είναι ενα πάρτυ χημικών ουσιών.

Επίσης πιστεύω κ στο αντίστροφο της όλης υπόθεσης για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, οτι δηλαδή η ψυχοσύνθεση μας είναι ικανή να επιφέρει και αυτή σωματικές μεταβολές. Λειτουργεί αμφιδρομα η ολη συσχέτιση, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, δηλαδή σε όλους εμας τους "πανικευμένους" - καταθλιπτικούς-αγοραφοβικούς-, επειδή συνήθως δεν υπάρχει ψυχική δύναμη, η ώθηση έρχεται απο το σώμα μπάς και υποκινηθεί ο όλος μηχανισμός κ έτσι βελτιώσουμε σταδιακά την διάθεση μας. 

_Η γυμναστική, ο ήλιος, η σοκολάτα, το σέξ, προσφέρουν με την χρήση τους χημικά συστατικά όπως η σεροτονίνη και οι ενδορφίνες, αυτές τις ουσίες που πολλοί τις έχουν ονομάσει ως την χημική έκφραση της ευδαιμονίας-ηδονής-ευτυχίας._

----------


## Blue9791

> άϊ εμ ινπρέσντ!
> Γμτ ήξερα κ εγώ τέτοια αλλά μου διαφεύγουν τώρα...:confused
> Mου αρέσουν τέτοιες αλληλουχίες συνειρμών, μου αρέσει πως πίσω απο κάθε έννοια κρύβεται μια ιστορία κ ένας ορισμός! Μου αρέσει επίσης το γεγονός πως πολλά πράγματα γύρω μας έχουν σε διαφορετικές κουλτούρες κοινές ρίζες και κοινή βάση!
> 
> Θα σας πώ κάτι μεταξύ σοβαρού κ αστείου αλλά ενδεχομένως να χαμογελάσετε όταν το διαβάσετε:
> 
> Λοιπόν ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα επι το προκειμένω την ποντιακή γλώσσα την κρητική την κυπριακή κ την αρχαία ελληνική. Στα ποντιακά (τα οποία λίγο πολύ καταλαβαίνω-έχω γιαγιάδες για κατήχηση) το ανδρικό μόριο του παιδιού το λέμε "λιλί", στα Κρητικά όταν το ανέφερα σε ενα φίλο γελούσε γιατί για αυτούς σημαίνει μικρό. Ουσιαστικά όμως κ οι 2 μιλούν για κάτι μικρό σε κάθε περίπτωση. (βλέπε λιλιπούτιος, λιλίκα=η μικρωκαμωμένη κλπ) Επειδή οι αναφορές στην αρχαία ελληνική είναι πολύ έντονες , σε πολλά σημεία του λεξιλογίου διαφορετικών κουλτούρων βρίσκουμε ομοιότητες. Επίσης, οι πόντιοι λένε ¨τσιτσία" τα στήθη, εν τω μεταξύ όλοι ξέρουμε πως το κρέας αλλιώςε το λέμε και τσιτσί. Οι πόντιοι λένε "ντο λες" και οι Κρητικοί "ιντα λες" και τα 2 πηγάζουν απο το αρχαίο ελληνικό εν το-τι . 
> Μια φιλόλογος στο λύκειο μας είχε πει τα εξής, τα οποία βασίζονται στην αρχαιοελληνική σημασία, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ευσταθούν αλλά σας τα αναφέρω:
> Ελένη= αυτή που σέρνει-τραβάει
> ...



Κι εμενα με ενθουσιαζουν αυτα τα γλωσσικα!!

----------


## predator

> αυτά είναι ολα αλυσίδα φίλε μου. Όσο μπουκώνεσαι στο λαρδί ολα αυτά τα χρόνια κ ας είσαι τρείς λαλούν κ 2 χορεύουν κάποια στιγμή όταν θα φρακάρουν οι αρτηρίες αλλά κ όταν ο κώλος γίνει μπετονιέρα και η κοιλιά σαν τον όλυμπο τότε η ψυχολογία πάει περίπατο... 
> 
> Αλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε οτι τα πάντα στο σώμα μας είναι βιοχημεία. Απο πολλούς επιστήμονες έχει αποδειχτεί οτι πολλοί όροι της ψυχολογίας μας ερμηνεύονται ωσ χημικές ουσίες. Το εφεξόρ κ οποιοδήποτε άλλο φάρμακο πχ καλείται να καλύψει αυτά τα χημικά κενά που έχουν δημιουργηθεί σε εμάς τους παθόντες. 
> Η αίσθηση της ευδαιμονίας, της ευτυχίας αν θές πιο ευρύτερα όσο πεζό κ αν ακούγεται είναι ενα πάρτυ χημικών ουσιών.
> 
> Επίσης πιστεύω κ στο αντίστροφο της όλης υπόθεσης για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, οτι δηλαδή η ψυχοσύνθεση μας είναι ικανή να επιφέρει και αυτή σωματικές μεταβολές. Λειτουργεί αμφιδρομα η ολη συσχέτιση, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, δηλαδή σε όλους εμας τους "πανικευμένους" - καταθλιπτικούς-αγοραφοβικούς-, επειδή συνήθως δεν υπάρχει ψυχική δύναμη, η ώθηση έρχεται απο το σώμα μπάς και υποκινηθεί ο όλος μηχανισμός κ έτσι βελτιώσουμε σταδιακά την διάθεση μας. 
> 
> _Η γυμναστική, ο ήλιος, η σοκολάτα, το σέξ, προσφέρουν με την χρήση τους χημικά συστατικά όπως η σεροτονίνη και οι ενδορφίνες, αυτές τις ουσίες που πολλοί τις έχουν ονομάσει ως την χημική έκφραση της ευδαιμονίας-ηδονής-ευτυχίας._


χρησιμοποιοντας μια υπερβολη παντα,προσπαθουσα να τονισω οτι οσοι εχουν θεματα με το αγχος και γενικοτερα με τη διαθεση,δεν πρεπει να περιμενουν απλα η διατροφη τους να τους αλλαξει το τροπο σκεψης,ο οποιος παιζει το μεγαλυτερο ρολο.

----------


## panicgirl

> Κι εμενα με ενθουσιαζουν αυτα τα γλωσσικα!!


Blue έχω να σου προτείνω βιβλίο αν θες για γλωσσικά.

Παιδιά δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς έχω να πώ ότι η διατροφή είναι το Α και το Ω,αν σκεφτεί κανείς πώς εμείς οι πανικόφιλοι έχουμε ζητήματα όχι μόνο με την σεροτονίνη,αλλά και με τις βιταμίνες b,με το μαγνήσιο,τον σίδηρο,την γλουτένη και το ασβέστιο.Έχω ψάξει πολύ,πάρα πολύ.
Όταν είδα πως οι κρίσεις μου ενεργοποιήθηκαν από καφεΐνη,όχι καφέ δεν ξαναήπια,ούτε τσάι,ούτε ποτό.Κομμένα μαχαίρι.Τσιγάρο δυστυχώς κάνω ακόμη,αλλά έπεσα στον ελαφρύτερο καπνό.Κανονικά και αυτό κόψιμο θέλει,αλλά οκ take it slowly.Επίσης,μετά τις κρίσεις κομμένο ότι junk food υπάρχει,ούτε πάστα,ούτε πίτσες,τ ι π ο τ α.Εκτός ότι χάνω κιλά,βλέπω και αποτελέσματα.Γάλα,πορτοκαλ άδα,και χαμομήλι.Και πάρα πολύ νερό.Συνέχεια όμως.Επίσης,λίγο προσοχή με την σοκολάτα ιδιαίτερα αυτές που έχουν πολύ κακάο,είναι και αυτό διεγερτικό.

Και τώρα να προσθέσω,το μικρό μου success story. Μετά από καθήλωση 2μηνων στο σπίτι,έχω αρχίσει και οδηγώ πιο μακρυά με συνοδηγό.Μικρές αποστάσεις κάνω μοναχή μου.Δουλεύω πάλι.Και σήμερα μπήκα σε λεωφορείο ολομόναχη,που είχα να το κάνω χρόνια γιατί οδηγούσα.Αυτές οι μικρές χαρές μου φαίνονται τόσο μεγάλες και τόσης αξίας πλέον.Τουλάχιστον,ξέρω πως για μία μέρα έχω υπάρξει καλά και μου αρκεί.Το επόμενο πρωί θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω.Ξέρω πως ίσως κάποια στιγμή ο κυρ-Πανικουλης θα με αγκαλιάσει.Αλλά πλέον ξέρω πως είχα μία μέρα σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος,και είμαι χαρούμενη για αυτό,γιατί για κάποια λεπτά ένιωσα ελεύθερη,ένιωσα τις συγκρούσεις μέσα μου,ήθελα να κλάψω από χαρά και φόβο μαζί.

----------


## Blue9791

> Blue έχω να σου προτείνω βιβλίο αν θες για γλωσσικά.
> 
> Παιδιά δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς έχω να πώ ότι η διατροφή είναι το Α και το Ω,αν σκεφτεί κανείς πώς εμείς οι πανικόφιλοι έχουμε ζητήματα όχι μόνο με την σεροτονίνη,αλλά και με τις βιταμίνες b,με το μαγνήσιο,τον σίδηρο,την γλουτένη και το ασβέστιο.Έχω ψάξει πολύ,πάρα πολύ.
> Όταν είδα πως οι κρίσεις μου ενεργοποιήθηκαν από καφεΐνη,όχι καφέ δεν ξαναήπια,ούτε τσάι,ούτε ποτό.Κομμένα μαχαίρι.Τσιγάρο δυστυχώς κάνω ακόμη,αλλά έπεσα στον ελαφρύτερο καπνό.Κανονικά και αυτό κόψιμο θέλει,αλλά οκ take it slowly.Επίσης,μετά τις κρίσεις κομμένο ότι junk food υπάρχει,ούτε πάστα,ούτε πίτσες,τ ι π ο τ α.Εκτός ότι χάνω κιλά,βλέπω και αποτελέσματα.Γάλα,πορτοκαλ άδα,και χαμομήλι.Και πάρα πολύ νερό.Συνέχεια όμως.Επίσης,λίγο προσοχή με την σοκολάτα ιδιαίτερα αυτές που έχουν πολύ κακάο,είναι και αυτό διεγερτικό.
> 
> Και τώρα να προσθέσω,το μικρό μου success story. Μετά από καθήλωση 2μηνων στο σπίτι,έχω αρχίσει και οδηγώ πιο μακρυά με συνοδηγό.Μικρές αποστάσεις κάνω μοναχή μου.Δουλεύω πάλι.Και σήμερα μπήκα σε λεωφορείο ολομόναχη,που είχα να το κάνω χρόνια γιατί οδηγούσα.Αυτές οι μικρές χαρές μου φαίνονται τόσο μεγάλες και τόσης αξίας πλέον.Τουλάχιστον,ξέρω πως για μία μέρα έχω υπάρξει καλά και μου αρκεί.Το επόμενο πρωί θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω.Ξέρω πως ίσως κάποια στιγμή ο κυρ-Πανικουλης θα με αγκαλιάσει.Αλλά πλέον ξέρω πως είχα μία μέρα σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος,και είμαι χαρούμενη για αυτό,γιατί για κάποια λεπτά ένιωσα ελεύθερη,ένιωσα τις συγκρούσεις μέσα μου,ήθελα να κλάψω από χαρά και φόβο μαζί.



Γιουπι πολλα πολλα για τις επιτυχιες σου !!!
Παντα τετοια να ακουμε :)
Αν θες στειλε μου το τιτλο σε πμ.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

*Ανφας και προφιλ...*


http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...shere67/an.jpg

----------


## Blue9791

> *Ανφας και προφιλ...*
> 
> 
> http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...shere67/an.jpg


KOYKΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΥ!!
ΦΑΤΣΟΝΙ ΤΡΕΛΟ!!!!
ΦΤΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ!!

----------


## palevotanil

Καλημέρα! Ερώτηση! Οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν σταματάνε ποτέ; Ακόμα κ αν καποιος παίρνει φάρμακα κ κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία;
Θέλω να πώ οτι θα τις έχει κάποιος μια ζωή;

----------


## Blue9791

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcuY9...eature=related


Αξεπεραστο!

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλημέρα! Ερώτηση! Οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν σταματάνε ποτέ; Ακόμα κ αν καποιος παίρνει φάρμακα κ κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία;
> Θέλω να πώ οτι θα τις έχει κάποιος μια ζωή;


Δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενη απαντηση.
Παιζει ναι, παιζει και οχι.
Το καλο ειναι οτι οσο περναει ο καιρος ακομα και να επανερχονται, φθινουν και σε ενταση και σε συχνοτητα επειδη μαθαινεις να το διαχειριζεσαι καλυτερα.

----------


## Soutsi

LOL ρε συ Blue...:D xaxaxxa 
το περιστέρι μπρρ...η γαλοπούλα γλουγλου....χαχαχχαχαχ
που το βρήκες αυτο....χαχαχχα

----------


## Soutsi

ναι ακόμα γελάω :D

----------


## Blue9791

> ναι ακόμα γελάω :D


Το νεο χιτακι ειναι! Enjoy!

----------


## Soutsi

Καλημέρες κ απο εδώ... 
Σκοτώνω ώρα ώσπου να ετοιμαστώ να πάω στο μεροκάματον...αλλαγή βάρδιας για σήμερα.

Κάτι για να μας χαλαρώσει...

http://youtu.be/i0AioTzJ-z4

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ειπα να "εκμεταλλευτω" το λημμα της Μπλου , λογω επισκεψιμοτητας, και να θεσω το εξης ζητημα. Ολοι μας που ταλαιπωρουμαστε απο αγχωδεις διαταραχες / καταθλιπτικες καταστασεις στην πορεια του χρονου εχουμε ψαξει ή ψαχνουμε καποιους τροπους που μας εχουν βοηθησει ,εστω και λιγο, να αντιμετωπισουμε τους πονους μας ειτε αυτοι ειναι ψυχικοι ειτε σωματικοι. Δεν μιλαω για φαρμακευτικη αγωγη την οποια καποιος παιρνει καλως ή κακως. Μιλαω πχ για την στιγμη που καποιος παθαινει τον πανικο του ή τον ποναει το εντερο η εχει ταχυκαρδιες αν εχει βρει απο μονος του καποια πραματα που τα κανει εκεινη τη στιγμη και που τον βοηθανε εστω και λιγο. Πχ αλλος μπορει να παιρνει βαθιες ανασες αλλος να περπαταει γρηγορα αλλος να πιεζει καποιο σημειο στο σωμα του αλλος να εχει βρει καποιο φυτικο σκευασσμα...Πιστευω να εγινα αντιληπτος.
Λεω λοιπον αυτα τα μικροπραγματα να τα γραψουμε εδω μηπως βοηθησει ο ενας τον αλλον.
Αρχιζω λοιπον . Εμενα οταν με πιανει δυσφορια, ασταθια εχω προσεξει οτι οταν καθομαι στα γονατα (η λεγομενη σταση τουρκικης τουαλετας) τοτε καλυτερευω. Επισης εχω ενα στρωμα βελονισμου στο οποιο ξαπλωνω και μου μειωνονται οι πονοι στην πλατη ή στην κοιλια. Ακομα εχω προσεξει οτι αν πανω στο ζορι περπατησω με γρηγορο βημα κανα 100 μετρα καλυτερευω. Τωρα λεω να προσθεσω χαπια ω3 ω6 λιπαρα καπου διαβασα οτι βοηθανε. Επισης πιστευω οτι αμα πιασω στο λοττο θα μου περασουν ολα...:p
Αν κανενας / καμμια εχει βρει αλλους τροπους ας τους γραψει και να ειναι σιγουρος/η οτι ο Αγιος Πετρος που ...διαχειριζεται τα βιβλια των πραξεων μας θα κανει θετικη εισηγηση στον Μεγαλο οταν θα ρθει εκεινη η ωρα:D

----------


## Soutsi

Ναι κ εγώ έχω μια τεχνική καλή τούτε

Παίρνω τηλ τον πλησιέστερο συγγενή που είναι διαθέσιμος κ μυξοκλαίγομαι.

Αν με καθυσηχάσει μην λέγοντας μου αρλούμπες που λένε στα πιτσιρίκια -εν ολίγοις ψέματα- δεν πιάνει.

Πέρα απο την αστεία πλευρά, τούτε εσύ επειδή έχεις θέμα με το γαστρεντερικό η στάση στα γόνατα λογικό είναι να σε βοηθάει. 
Μια απο τις καλύτερες τεχνικές που με έχουν συμβουλέψει είναι ο έλενχος των αναπνοών, αλλά θέλει να το δουλέψεις, εγώ προσωπικά ποτέ δεν το κατάφερα... Την στιγμή του πανικού παθαίνουμε υπέρπνοια κ δεν οξυγονόνεται καλά ο εγκέφαλος γι αυτό και "κολλάει" το μυαλό μας οτι θα πεθάνουμε, θα τρελαθούμε κλπ. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Παιδιά άσχετο...είμαι ξύπνια απο τις 5.30...κ ένιωθα πάλι να τρίζω τα δόντια στον ύπνο. Προφανώς είμαι στρεσαρισμένη πάλι.
Έχει 4 ημέρες που είχαμε στην δουλειά απανωτά κρούσματα κλοπής χρημάτων απο 2 συνααδέλφους. Τους έλλειπαν απο 1 πενηντάρικο τον καθένα. Την πρώτη φορά μου το εκμηστηρεύτηκε μια συνάδελφος κ προφανώς μου χε εμπειστοσύνη κ μου το πε. Τις τσάντες τις φυλάμε στο ίδιο μέρος που έχουμε το ταμείο της επιχ/σης αλλά απο εκεί δεν πάρθηκε τπτ, απλά γιατί αυτός που τα πήρε ήξερε οτι θα γιν'οταν μεγάλη μανούρα. Το συζήτησα μαζί της κ είπα οτι θα κλείνω κ θα παίρνω τα κλειδιά μαζί μου, μιας κ εκεί που φυλάμε τα κλειδιά ολο το προσωπικό ξέρει το μέρος. 6 άτομα είμαστε απο συναδέλφους, με αλλαγές βάρδιων κ διαφ αρμοδιότητες, ο ένας έλλειπε επι το πλείστον οπότε μένουμε 5. Χθές επειδή είπα σε κάποιον άλλο συνάδελφο να ανοίξει το ντουλάπι αλλά να μου δώσει τα κλειδιά πίσω να τα κουβαλάω την ψώνισε αυτός μου λέει γιατί, (στο ντουλάπι εκείνο έχει διάφορα άλλα χρήσιμα πράγματα οπότε έπρεπε να ανοίξει να τα πάρει) του λέω εντολή της τάδε (της κοπέλας που την κλέψαν αλλά δεν το πε πουθενά ακόμη), φώναξε αυτός λέγοντας όλοι προοιστάμενοι γίναμε κλπ κ είχε κ άλλα άτομα εκεί μέσα συναδέλφους που το άκουσαν. Πιο μετά το πηγαίνω στην άκρη κ του εξηγώ του μπούφου το περιστατικό για να μην ορίεται αδίκως κ του πα να μην το πει πουθενά γιατί κ εμένα μου το εμπιστεύθηκαν κ δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις. Καλά, καλά...
έλα που με το κλείσιμο εγώ ήδη είχα φύγει κ ήμουν χωριό με παίρνει τηλ κ μου λέει οτι κ σε αυτόν λείπει ενα πενηντάρικο απα την μπανάνα του που την είχε κ αυτός στο ντουλάπι. Σκατα... αύριο θα πάει στον πρόεδρο-διευθυντή να του πεί το συμβάν. Μωρέ καλά θα κάνει, αλλά πρέπει να πώ κ την άλλη κοπέλα σήμερα τι έγινε να συννενοηθούν. Το θεμα είναι όμως οτι αυτό ΔΕΝ έχει ξανασυμβεί! Ποιός θα φάει την βούρτσα? η καινούρια! εγώ γμ το στανίο μου... Και άντε να αποδείξεις πως δεν είσαι ελέφαντας!

Και ολα αυτά έγιναν ξέρετε γιατί? Γιατί καθάρισα κ τακτοποίησατον τόπο, μαζί κ το ντουλάπι, ολα μπήκαν στην θέση τους κ προφανώς γίναν πιο ευδιάκριτα να υποθέσω! Αυτές τις μέρες σπάνια καθόμουν στον πάγκο της ρεσεψιόν, που με έχανες που με έβρισκες ήμουν με χαρτόκουτα που έφερα απο το σπίτι κ τακτοποιούσα αντικέιμενα στο χώρο τα οπόια ήταν λίγο ως πολύ ακατάστατα. Δεν είχε κ πολύ δουλειά απο πλευράς εεξυπηρέτησης οπότε βρήκα ευκαιρία. Εδώ το απόγευμα όταν μου αφήνουν ψιλά για το ταμείο τρέμει το φυλοκάρδι μου, κ τα παραδίδω αμέσως στο άλλο παιδί που κάθεται λίγο παραπάνω κατευθείαν! μάλιστα με κοροϊδεύουν για αυτό, ίσως και για αυτό με εμπειστέυτηκε η κοπέλα. άλλωστε δεν έχω δώσει δείγματα, ούτε πονηριάς, ούτε οτι παίζω στο καζίνο, ούτε οτι είμαι τσιφούτα ούτε ούτε ούτε... τι να πω... 
Απλά μαθηματικά, μένουμε 3 άτομα να πέσει ο λίθος. Κ θα πληρώσει την νύφη μάλλον η καινούρια...Ω ναι εγώ...
ε ρε γλέντια...

Σήμερα ρεπάρω κ δουλεύω μετά το Σαβ/κο, θα τους έχω στα τηλ σήμερα να δώ τι έγινε κλπ. Λέτε να πάω κ εγώ στον Διευθυντή πρίν με φωνάξει αυτός ή θα φαίνεται οτι είμαι μυγιασμένη? 

2 περιστατικά μέσα σε 4 ημέρες!!!
Αυτός που τα πήρε ή πολύ βλάκας είναι, ή πολύ απελπισμένος ή πολύ έξυπνος...

Ε ρε γλέντια...
κλάπς :(

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ναι κ εγώ έχω μια τεχνική καλή τούτε
> 
> Παίρνω τηλ τον πλησιέστερο συγγενή που είναι διαθέσιμος κ μυξοκλαίγομαι.
> 
> Αν με καθυσηχάσει μην λέγοντας μου αρλούμπες που λένε στα πιτσιρίκια -εν ολίγοις ψέματα- δεν πιάνει.


Το κολπο το ξερω κι εγω ειναι το αγχος και ο φοβος που "συμπηκνωνεται" και πρεπει καπου να τον "αδειασεις". Το εκανα ιδιως την περιοδο που ειχα παθει εντονη αγχωδη διαταραχη 



> Παιδιά άσχετο...είμαι ξύπνια απο τις 5.30...κ ένιωθα πάλι να τρίζω τα δόντια στον ύπνο. Προφανώς είμαι στρεσαρισμένη πάλι.
> Έχει 4 ημέρες που είχαμε στην δουλειά απανωτά κρούσματα κλοπής χρημάτων απο 2 συνααδέλφους. Τους έλλειπαν απο 1 πενηντάρικο τον καθένα. Την πρώτη φορά μου το εκμηστηρεύτηκε μια συνάδελφος κ προφανώς μου χε εμπειστοσύνη κ μου το πε. Τις τσάντες τις φυλάμε στο ίδιο μέρος που έχουμε το ταμείο της επιχ/σης αλλά απο εκεί δεν πάρθηκε τπτ, απλά γιατί αυτός που τα πήρε ήξερε οτι θα γιν'οταν μεγάλη μανούρα. Το συζήτησα μαζί της κ είπα οτι θα κλείνω κ θα παίρνω τα κλειδιά μαζί μου, μιας κ εκεί που φυλάμε τα κλειδιά ολο το προσωπικό ξέρει το μέρος. 6 άτομα είμαστε απο συναδέλφους, με αλλαγές βάρδιων κ διαφ αρμοδιότητες, ο ένας έλλειπε επι το πλείστον οπότε μένουμε 5. Χθές επειδή είπα σε κάποιον άλλο συνάδελφο να ανοίξει το ντουλάπι αλλά να μου δώσει τα κλειδιά πίσω να τα κουβαλάω την ψώνισε αυτός μου λέει γιατί, (στο ντουλάπι εκείνο έχει διάφορα άλλα χρήσιμα πράγματα οπότε έπρεπε να ανοίξει να τα πάρει) του λέω εντολή της τάδε (της κοπέλας που την κλέψαν αλλά δεν το πε πουθενά ακόμη), φώναξε αυτός λέγοντας όλοι προοιστάμενοι γίναμε κλπ κ είχε κ άλλα άτομα εκεί μέσα συναδέλφους που το άκουσαν. Πιο μετά το πηγαίνω στην άκρη κ του εξηγώ του μπούφου το περιστατικό για να μην ορίεται αδίκως κ του πα να μην το πει πουθενά γιατί κ εμένα μου το εμπιστεύθηκαν κ δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις. Καλά, καλά...
> έλα που με το κλείσιμο εγώ ήδη είχα φύγει κ ήμουν χωριό με παίρνει τηλ κ μου λέει οτι κ σε αυτόν λείπει ενα πενηντάρικο απα την μπανάνα του που την είχε κ αυτός στο ντουλάπι. Σκατα... αύριο θα πάει στον πρόεδρο-διευθυντή να του πεί το συμβάν. Μωρέ καλά θα κάνει, αλλά πρέπει να πώ κ την άλλη κοπέλα σήμερα τι έγινε να συννενοηθούν. Το θεμα είναι όμως οτι αυτό ΔΕΝ έχει ξανασυμβεί! Ποιός θα φάει την βούρτσα? η καινούρια! εγώ γμ το στανίο μου... Και άντε να αποδείξεις πως δεν είσαι ελέφαντας!
> 
> Και ολα αυτά έγιναν ξέρετε γιατί? Γιατί καθάρισα κ τακτοποίησατον τόπο, μαζί κ το ντουλάπι, ολα μπήκαν στην θέση τους κ προφανώς γίναν πιο ευδιάκριτα να υποθέσω! Αυτές τις μέρες σπάνια καθόμουν στον πάγκο της ρεσεψιόν, που με έχανες που με έβρισκες ήμουν με χαρτόκουτα που έφερα απο το σπίτι κ τακτοποιούσα αντικέιμενα στο χώρο τα οπόια ήταν λίγο ως πολύ ακατάστατα. Δεν είχε κ πολύ δουλειά απο πλευράς εεξυπηρέτησης οπότε βρήκα ευκαιρία. Εδώ το απόγευμα όταν μου αφήνουν ψιλά για το ταμείο τρέμει το φυλοκάρδι μου, κ τα παραδίδω αμέσως στο άλλο παιδί που κάθεται λίγο παραπάνω κατευθείαν! μάλιστα με κοροϊδεύουν για αυτό, ίσως και για αυτό με εμπειστέυτηκε η κοπέλα. άλλωστε δεν έχω δώσει δείγματα, ούτε πονηριάς, ούτε οτι παίζω στο καζίνο, ούτε οτι είμαι τσιφούτα ούτε ούτε ούτε... τι να πω... 
> Απλά μαθηματικά, μένουμε 3 άτομα να πέσει ο λίθος. Κ θα πληρώσει την νύφη μάλλον η καινούρια...Ω ναι εγώ...
> ε ρε γλέντια...
> 
> Σήμερα ρεπάρω κ δουλεύω μετά το Σαβ/κο, θα τους έχω στα τηλ σήμερα να δώ τι έγινε κλπ. Λέτε να πάω κ εγώ στον Διευθυντή πρίν με φωνάξει αυτός ή θα φαίνεται οτι είμαι μυγιασμένη? 
> ...


Αν καταλαβα καλα καποιος μ******* που λεει κι ενας φιλος εχει δευτερα κλειδια ή εχει βγαλει... Αλλη υποθεση ειναι ο δευτερος που του πηραν 50αρικο να σε πηρε τηλεφωνο ωστε να καλυψει τον κ@λο του οτι εχασε και αυτος δηθεν λεφτα. Εχω ζησει τετοιες γαμημενες καταστασεις στον στρατο και σε ενα συλλογο που τον "αυτοδιαχειριζομασταν" καποτε , γαμησε τα για εναν μακακα δημιουργουνται ηλιθιες καταστασεις και μπορει να μπλεξεις κι εσυ χωρις να εχεις σχεση. Απο ολα οσα εγραψες πιο πολυ με πειραξε που το ολο θεμα σε "πειραξε" ψυχολογικα ακομα και στον υπνο σου.Δηλαδη να εχεις τα ζορια σου και να συμβαινουν διαφορες μακακιες (που μπορουσε να μη συμβουν) και να σε χαλανε...





> κλάπς :(


Καιρο ειχα να δω το "κλαπς" απο τοτε που διαβαζα μικυ μαους

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Soutsi Κι επειδη με εχει πιασει το "επαναστατικο" μου αυτη τη περιοδο παρε εναν Manu Chao
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-1P68DlVZo

----------


## Soutsi

Δεν ξέρω Τούτε τι παίχτηκε, αν κ υποψιάζομαι για κάποιον. Χθες που έλειπα έκαναν meeting, θα πάω σήμερα με το καλό κ θα δούμε τι θα γίνει. Το πρόβλημα τώρα διογκόθηκε, ΔΕΝ θελω να πάω αύριο Κυριακή στην δουλειά!

Οχι , οχι δεν είναι απο τεμπελιά, με έπιασαν πάλι οι φόβοι μου....

Επειδή ολα τα μαγαζιά θα ναι κλειστά λόγω Κυριακής κ επόμεα νδεν θα ναι κανένας συγγενής στην πόλη, ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει ελαχιστοποιούνται κατα πολύ αυτοί που θα ναι διαθέσιμοι... Και η φάση είναι οτι αναμένεται κόσμος, για αυτό κ δουλεύω Κυριακή.

Αχ τι θα κάνω. Καταραμένο άγχος. Ενα ολόκληρο ζάναξ θα πάρω σήμερα στο πήγαινε, προφανώς δεν είμαι καλά.

Θα μιλήσω ειλικρινά στην συνάδελφο για αύριο, δεν μπορώ!!! Με έχω απόλυτα ικανή να πάω αύριο κ να φύγω μέσα στην πρώτη ώρα απο το άγχος. Είναι κ η φάση με την κλοπή κ το οχι καλό κλίμα κάτω στην ρεσεψιόν... Έπεσαν ολα μαζί.
Τι να πω, συγνώμη που σας κουράζω, απλά έχω ανάγκη αληθινής αυτοέκφρασης γμτ...
Εύχομαι να πάνε ολα καλά

Καλή μας ημέρα

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Soutsi anything new?. Blue where are you?

----------


## Soutsi

Καλημέρες
η τελική κατάληξη ήταν να οδηγήσει απο πίσω μου ο μπαμπάς μου, κ έτσι ηρέμησα κάπως. Δυστυχώς βοήθησαν πάλι οι άλλοι, δεν μπόρεσα μόνη μου να το κοντρολάρω, αλλά τουλ πήγα...

όσο για την φάση με τις κλοπές δεν βρέθηκε απάντηση φυσικά, προς το παρόν κανείς δεν μου χει πεί τπτ, ούτε καν σε επίπεδο υπόνοιας.
Δεν ξέρω αν βρούν ευκαιρία τώρα μέσα στην εβδομάδα που δεν θα χουμε κίνηση να με ξεμοναχιάσουν για να να μου πουν κάτι.
Εχω ηρεμήσει η αλήθεια είναι.

Να είστε καλά, καλή μας ημέρα

----------


## ioannis2

Soutsi, αγχώνεσαι παρα πολύ, για πραγματα που άλλοι στη θεση σου θα τα αφηναν ακομα και απαρατηρητα. Εσύ το 5 με 10% που ειναι φυσιολογικο το κανεις στη σκεψη σου 90%. Αμα γι αυτα αγχωνομαστε τοσο, για τα πιο μεγαλα, δλδ για δυσκολες αποφασεις στη ζωη και ρίσκα εκεί ειναι που παθαινουμε τις μεγαλες κρισεις πανικού. Προσπαθησε όσο μπορεις να τα αντιμετωπιζεις εκλογικευοντας τα, αφαιροντας την υπερβολη και βαζοντας τα στις αληθινες τους διαστασεις. Ετσι το αγχος μειωνεται όπως και ο κίνδυνος να κανεις λάθη. Επειδη αμα σου πεσει η ψυχολογια σε κατι αυτο επηρεαζει και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που κανεις.

----------


## mairh07

καλημέρα!Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που σας ανακάλυψα.Είμαι στην φάση που πέρασα μια κρίση πανικού και μου έχει μείνει πολύ άγχος και φόβο ,όχι συνέχεια, αλλά αρκετά έντονα,σε σημείο που να απελπίζομαι ευτυχώς όμως προσωρινά. Είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικό για μένα που νιώθω ότι δεν είμαι μόνη μου και που υπάρχουν και άλλοι που νιώθουν τα ίδια!!

----------


## Blue9791

> καλημέρα!Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που σας ανακάλυψα.Είμαι στην φάση που πέρασα μια κρίση πανικού και μου έχει μείνει πολύ άγχος και φόβο ,όχι συνέχεια, αλλά αρκετά έντονα,σε σημείο που να απελπίζομαι ευτυχώς όμως προσωρινά. Είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικό για μένα που νιώθω ότι δεν είμαι μόνη μου και που υπάρχουν και άλλοι που νιώθουν τα ίδια!!


Εισαι στο σωστο φορουμ!
Ο,τι θες εδω ειμαστε οπως βλεπεις μεγαλο παρεακι και αγαπημενο :)

Παιδια χαθηκα γιατι μου ειχαν κοψει το τηλεφωνο για μια εβδομαδα...
Στερητητικο επαθα!
Τουλαχιστον διαβασα τα βιβλιαρακια μου.
Διατροφη ολα καλα :)
Περπατημα τα ιδια! Σουπερ μετα η σεροτονινη!
Βεβαια δεν ειμαι στα καλυτερα μου επειδη ειμαι μεσα ολη μερα εκτος απο οταν περπαταω.
Η λατρεια ακολουθει τη διατροφη αλλα οχι πολυ πιστα... Τις προαλλες πηγαμε σε εναν φουρνο και πηρα ενα τοστακι με κοτοπουλακι, μαρουλακι και τετοια υγιεινα και το τερας πηρε μια γκουμουτσα κις λωραιν τρια δαχτυλα παχυ!
Βεβαια για να παρηγοριεμαι και για να την κραζω της λεω οτι οταν το καλοκαιρι εγω θα ειμαι κορμαρα και ολη η παραλια θα με ζαχαροκαμαρωνει, εκεινη θα κρυβεται κατω απο την ομπρελα!
Οχι οτι παιρνει χαμπαρι... Μας αρεσει το νοστιμο φαγακι ρε παιδι μου!
Εχω παρατηρησει τα εξης απο οταν αρχισα να τρεφομαι σωστα.
Η διαθεση μου ειναι σταθερη και συνηθως καλη, το εντερο μου λειτουργει περιφημα (ναι κι εγω χαιρομαι που το μοιραστηκα αυτο μαζι σας), η λιμπιντο μου εχει ανεβει και για καποιο λογο μιλαω πιο δυνατα (!!).
Α! Αφεψηματα!
Ο,τι να'ναι!
Διουρητικα, γευστικα και ανεβαστικα!
Μου λειψατε παλιοπαιδα!

----------


## Soutsi

> Εισαι στο σωστο φορουμ!
> Ο,τι θες εδω ειμαστε οπως βλεπεις μεγαλο παρεακι και αγαπημενο :)
> 
> Παιδια χαθηκα γιατι μου ειχαν κοψει το τηλεφωνο για μια εβδομαδα...
> Στερητητικο επαθα!
> Τουλαχιστον διαβασα τα βιβλιαρακια μου.
> Διατροφη ολα καλα :)
> Περπατημα τα ιδια! Σουπερ μετα η σεροτονινη!
> Βεβαια δεν ειμαι στα καλυτερα μου επειδη ειμαι μεσα ολη μερα εκτος απο οταν περπαταω.
> ...



Που είσαι εσύ! Ρε συ ενα βήμα πριν την Νικολλλιούλη είμασταν :P Σε πεθυμήσαμε βρε χαζό! Πολύ κιόλας!

Χαίρομαι που αρχίζουν κ στρώνουν τα πράγματα!!! Χαίρομαι διπλά γιατί είσαι παράδειγμα οτι η γυμναστική παράλληλα με την σωστή διατροφή είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο που θα δεχθεί ποτέ ο οργανισμός μας! :)

Σφίζεις απο υγεία κ σκάς απο ενέργεια! Εξού κ οτι μιλάς μιλάς δυνατά άθελα σου.
Αχ πολύ χαίρομαι!
Μπράβο μπράβο! :rolleyes:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Με την ευκαιρια της επιστροφης της Μπλου ζητησα απο μια φιλη μου να της πει ενα hi... Την λενε Angela Gossow τραγουδιστρια των ARCH ENEMY death metal group. Παραθετω το σχετικο βιντεο και παρακαλω απομακρυνεται τα παιδια , τα σκυλια και τα γατια σας. Και γ@μω τους χεραιτισμους...Oh my god i am in love...:D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubHOHi9Bzug&feature=related

Δεν ακουω death metal και τετοια , παλιοροκας ειναι η αφεντια μου, το βιντεο το πετυχα κατα τυχη στο γιου τουμπ. Παντως ειναι ωραια γκομινα αν κρινω απο το σαιτ της
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angela_Gossow

----------


## Blue9791

Αει σιχτιρ! Σα να ξεροχαλιαζεται ο οξαποδω κανει!

----------


## Blue9791

Τι να το κανεις που ειναι ωραια γκομινα αμα σου μιλαει και σου φευγουνε τα τσισα;

----------


## Soutsi

:D ε μα ναι ρε συ toute!!!

----------


## Soutsi

Καλημέρα αγαπητοί μου
Σήμερα θα θελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας μια ταινία που την περίμενα πολύ καιρό και την οποία είδα τελικά χθές.
Η ταινία λέγεται *De rouille et d'os* - ναι είναι Γαλλική- και παίζει η αγαπημένη μου ηθοποιός ever *Μαριόν Κοτιγιάρ*. (_Rust and Bone 2012_ ο Αμερικάνικος τίτλος)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2053425/

Η ταινιά συγκαταλέγεται σε αυτό που θα χαρακτηρίζαμε ελληνιστί ως κοινωνική, κ δεν έχει καμία σχέση φυσικά φυσικά με τις χολιγουντιανές πατέντες που κυκλοφορούν. Η ερμηνεία των ηθοποιών είναι σούπερ κ το περιεχόμενο της φανταστικό.

Η Κοτιγιάρ είναι ενα πλάσμα που αν ποτέ την συναντούσα απο κοντά θα υποκλινόμουν χωρίς πολύ πολύ σκέψη, θα μου βγαινε αντανακλαστικά, ενδεχομένως θα έπεφτε κ κανένα δάκρυ, χαράς σύγχισης ποιός ξέρει, απο το δέος που θα με καταλάμβανε υποθέτω. 
Χθές ολη την ημέρα ήμουν σκεφτική... Περιτριγυριζόμουν απο τόσα άτομα κ όλοι περίμεναν απο μένα το χαμόγελο της crest όπως συνήθως συμβαίνει, να μεταδίδω το γέλιο σε όλους κ να γεμίζω τον χώρο απο την γνωστή δόση μλκίας που με διαπερνά. 
Μπα... λίγοι είναι αυτοί που συνηδητοποιούν πόσο συναισθηματικό άτομο είμαι, πόσο ευερέθιστη γίνομαι κ είμαι απο τις δονήσεις του περιβάλλοντος μου, ίσως κ αυτός είναι ενας ακόμη λόγος που το στρές με καταβάλει, και οι πανικοί εκδηλόνονται αυτόβουλα και καταλυτικά.
Εντάξει θα μου περάσει, μια μικρή εναλλαγή διάθεσης ήταν, αλλά οι σκέψεις κ τα όνειρα άρχισαν πάλι να τροφοδοτούνται. Αυτό ήταν μια μικρή ώθηση στο να πάλι δίαιτα όσο πεζό κ αν ακούγεται, να πάω επιτέλους στην ρημαδοπροπόνηση, να αλλάξω χρώμα στα μαλλιά μου να να να... Αυτό συμβαίνει κάθε φορά που αντικρύζω πραγματική ομορφιά, με κάνει να θέλω να βελτιωθώ.

Επιστρέφοντας στην αφετηρία της όλης σκέψης, σας ξαναπροτείνω να δείτε αυτήν την πολύ ωραία ταινια, θα γεμίσει με συναίσθημα ενα ίσως ρουτινιασμένο απόγευμα. Μπορώ αν θέλετε να στείλω συνδέσμους σε π.μ. για να την κατεβάστε, αλλά αν πάλι δεν είστε γνώριμοι με την διαδικασία, κυκλοφορεί πλέον στα βίντεοκλάμπ κ μάλιστα σε bluray αν κάποιος επιθυμεί.

Α ναι το ξέχασα... αν καταφέρετε κ την δείτε, διαβάστε *μετά* την κριτική της *Κέϊτ Μλάνσετ* - άλλη κορυφαία ηθοποιός- για την συνάδελφο της Μαριόν Κοτιγιάρ στην συγκεκριμένη ταινία, με αφορμή ενα άρθρο περιοδικού. (Μην το διαβάστε αν δεν δείτε πρώτα την ταινία κ γενικά μην διαβάσεστε σχόλια κ περιγραφές θα σας χαλάσουν το στοιχείο της έκπληξης).Παναθεμά την γράφει καταπληκτικά...τόσο καλά που δεν θα πίστευα οτι αυτό το κείμενο το χει γράψει ηθοποιός. Το άρθρο της είναι τόσο μα τόσο ακριβές για την ταινία, μου προκάλεσε μεγάλη εντύπωση!
http://flix.gr/news/h-keit-mplanset-...rion-koti.html

Τα φιλιά μου, καλή μας Κυριακή

----------


## Blue9791

Thank you dear :)
Χαρα μας να ανακαλυπτουμε ταινιες που μας συγκλονιζουν!
Η δουλεια ολα καλα;

Εκτακτο συμβαν: Σταματησα να ειμαι πολυ υπερηφανη για τον Σαμ και το ποσο εξυπνος ειναι γιατι σημερα εκανε εμετο 3 φορες και εβγαλε 3 λαστιχακια για τα μαλλια. Speachless.

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλημέρα αγαπητοί μου
> Σήμερα θα θελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας μια ταινία που την περίμενα πολύ καιρό και την οποία είδα τελικά χθές.
> Η ταινία λέγεται *De rouille et d'os* - ναι είναι Γαλλική- και παίζει η αγαπημένη μου ηθοποιός ever *Μαριόν Κοτιγιάρ*. (_Rust and Bone 2012_ ο Αμερικάνικος τίτλος)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2053425/


Την κατεβαζω ηδη!

----------


## Soutsi

> Thank you dear :)
> Χαρα μας να ανακαλυπτουμε ταινιες που μας συγκλονιζουν!
> Η δουλεια ολα καλα;
> 
> Εκτακτο συμβαν: Σταματησα να ειμαι πολυ υπερηφανη για τον Σαμ και το ποσο εξυπνος ειναι γιατι σημερα εκανε εμετο 3 φορες και εβγαλε 3 λαστιχακια για τα μαλλια. Speachless.


Καλά μωρέ blue μου, και εκεί τα πράγματα 'εχουν μια εξελικτική πορεία άσχετα αν σε 11 μέρες τελειώνω και απο εκεί. Το καλό είναι οτι δραστηριοποιούμαι, με αργούς ρυθμούς αλλά κάτι κάνω.

Γατότριχες περίμενα απο το τρελό γατί σου, αλλά ε οχι και λαστιχάκια! Καλά και εσύ χημική ανάλυση στο ξερατό έκανες? εκτός αν τα βγαζε σε κομμάτια... οκ οκ αλλάζω κουβέντα. Για πε, την είδες την ταινία? παρεπιπτ'οντος οι υπότιτλοι που κυκλοφορούν είναι απαράδεκτοι, ετοιμάζω να τους ψιλοφτιάξω αυτούς που κυκλοφορούν κ να τους ανεβάσω κάπου, μην φανταστείς ψιλοδιορθώσεις στα κείμενα.
Αν τους θές θα σου στείλω λίνκ σε π.μ.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Thank you dear :)
> Χαρα μας να ανακαλυπτουμε ταινιες που μας συγκλονιζουν!
> Η δουλεια ολα καλα;
> 
> Εκτακτο συμβαν: Σταματησα να ειμαι πολυ υπερηφανη για τον Σαμ και το ποσο εξυπνος ειναι γιατι σημερα εκανε εμετο 3 φορες και εβγαλε 3 λαστιχακια για τα μαλλια. Speachless.


Σιγα τα ...ωα . Ο δικος μου ο σκυλος 7 μιση μηνες τωρα εχει φαει πλαστικουρες ενα σωρο. Βεβαια οσο μεγαλωνει μαθαινει και σοβαρευεται. Πριν κανα δυο βδομαδες κατι του εκατσε στον λαιμο και ηταν ολο τασεις για εμετο και ειχε εναν σπαστικο βηχα. Με ψιλοτρομαξε δε λεω ρωτησα κτηνιατρο μου ειπε ποτε εφαγε κοκαλα απο κοτοπουλο, αστο μου ειπε θα του περασει, Αν μπορεις μου ειπε δωστου ελαιολαδο αλλα πως να του το δωσεις? Τελος παντων τωρα ειναι μια χαρα. 
Την παρασκευη που περασε ειχαμε...γεννητουρια , γεννησε η πρωτη προβατινα για φετος, και το ονομα του αρνακιου, Παρασκευουλα. Επιφυλασομαι να ανεβασω φωτο του αμνου λιαν συντομως...

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλά μωρέ blue μου, και εκεί τα πράγματα 'εχουν μια εξελικτική πορεία άσχετα αν σε 11 μέρες τελειώνω και απο εκεί. Το καλό είναι οτι δραστηριοποιούμαι, με αργούς ρυθμούς αλλά κάτι κάνω.
> 
> Γατότριχες περίμενα απο το τρελό γατί σου, αλλά ε οχι και λαστιχάκια! Καλά και εσύ χημική ανάλυση στο ξερατό έκανες? εκτός αν τα βγαζε σε κομμάτια... οκ οκ αλλάζω κουβέντα. Για πε, την είδες την ταινία? παρεπιπτ'οντος οι υπότιτλοι που κυκλοφορούν είναι απαράδεκτοι, ετοιμάζω να τους ψιλοφτιάξω αυτούς που κυκλοφορούν κ να τους ανεβάσω κάπου, μην φανταστείς ψιλοδιορθώσεις στα κείμενα.
> Αν τους θές θα σου στείλω λίνκ σε π.μ.


Θα τη δω το σουκου με τη λατρεια και θα σου πω εντυπωσεις και για τους υποτιτλους.

Κατι δεν καταλαβες... ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το λαστιχακι καταπιε ο μπετοβλακας και το ξερασε.
Δεν χρειαστηκε να κανω καμια χημικη αναλυση.

----------


## Blue9791

Να σας ζησει :)
Εγω θα το φωναζω Τακη. Απο το προβατακι.
Φωτογραφιες επειγοντως!!!!!

Βρε πουλι μου, να φαει, να μασησει, οτι θελει ας κανει, αλλωστε και ο Ιβαν εχει φαει τα μισα ποδια απο τα επιπλα μας αλλα να ΜΑΣΗΣΕΙ πρωτα!
Ολοκληρα τα καταπιε το βλαμμενο.

----------


## Blue9791

Και επειδη ειναι μερες γιορτινες και χαρουμενες, ας αφησουμε οσο μπορουμε τα αγχη στην ακρη, ας παρουμε αγκαλια μια αγαπουλα και ας περασουμε καλα!
Οι μερες αυτες φιλοι δεν ειναι καθολου δεδομενες και μερες ευτυχιας παρα μονο αν τις κανουμε.
Τετοιες μερες τα Χριστουγενα του 03 ημουν στο νοσοκομειο μεχρι την πρωτοχρονια που εφυγε η μανουλα μου.
Ορκιστηκα τοτε, να χαιρομαι τις ωρες που βαριεμαι ανυποφορα και να απορροφω τις γιορτες απο καθε μου πορο.
Να περασουμε ολοι καλα και να στολισουμε τα παντα!!

http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us..._0743.jpg.html

----------


## Blue9791

Χμμ... νομιζα οτι ποσταρα και φωτο του δεντρου μου αλλα μαλλον εκανα κατι λαθος...

----------


## Blue9791

http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us..._0743.jpg.html

----------


## ti einai touto pali

where is the picture οεο where is the picture?:confused:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Blue there is a message for you , που λεμε σου εστειλα p.m.

----------


## Blue9791

http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us..._0743.jpg.html

----------


## Blue9791

Δεν ξερω τι παιζει με τις φωτο... 
Στελνω λινκ!

http://s1079.beta.photobucket.com/us..._0743.jpg.html

----------


## Blue9791

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzCf_QkP6TM

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...7618363jrs.jpg


Αν και πιθανως θα αργησει λιγο ο ...μπαρμπα βασιλης ειχε ενα ατυχηματακι;)
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...-christmas.jpg

Καλα να ειμαστε ολοι...

----------


## Soutsi

Καλημέρα σε όλους, Χρόνια πολλά κ πολλές ευχές για την νεα χρονιά με υγεία, αγάπη πραγματική κ λιγότερους προβληματισμούς :)

Tα ψυχαναγκαστικά των εορτών το ξέρω δεν είναι το φόρτε κανένα εδώ μέσα, αλλά ένεκε του συμβολισμού της νέας χρονιάς ας είναι αυτή η ημέρα αφορμή για καινοίρια ξεκινήματα σε όλους, νέες αποφάσεις στηριζόμενες σε αυτοπεποίηθηση και εσωτερική δύναμη! Μην πιέζεστε με το αγχωτικό της ημέρας, θα την περάσετε όπως εσείς γουστάρετε. Εγώ για παράδειγμα ξεκίνησα δίαιτα εν μέσω εορτών, αυτό κ αν είναι ριζοσπαστικό ενα πράγμα αλλά φυσικό κ επόμενο να χαλάσει, έστω και μια μέρα, αλλά χαλάλι. 
Νιώθω κάτι καλό γύρω μου, αλλά αυτό ίσως να ναι απόροια του γεγονότος οτι είχα ξεκινήσει δουλειά, οτι τόλμησα, κ παρόλλο που τελείωσε η δουλειά λόγω του τέλους της σύμβασης νιώθω καλά.Ξέρετε γιατι? Γιατί καλλιέργησα μέσα μου την αυτοπεποίηθηση. Μεγάλη υπόθεση! Φυσικά κ ολα δεν είναι ρόδινα κ πάντα έχω φλασιές απο αγχωτικές σκέψεις ακόμη κ τις πιο άκαιρες στιγμές αλλά νιώθω δυνατότερη με κάποιον τρόπο. Κάντε πράγματα για τον εαυτό σας, είναι τρομερά ευεργετικό για τις ευαίσθητες ψυχοσυνθέσεις μας.

Και εμένα δεν μου πάνε αγαπητοί μου τα κλισέ των εορτών αλλά απο την καρδιά μου τις πιο θερμές μου ευχές ! :)

Να είστε καλά
χοχ

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, Χρόνια πολλά κ πολλές ευχές για την νεα χρονιά με υγεία, αγάπη πραγματική κ λιγότερους προβληματισμούς :)
> 
> Tα ψυχαναγκαστικά των εορτών το ξέρω δεν είναι το φόρτε κανένα εδώ μέσα, αλλά ένεκε του συμβολισμού της νέας χρονιάς ας είναι αυτή η ημέρα αφορμή για καινοίρια ξεκινήματα σε όλους, νέες αποφάσεις στηριζόμενες σε αυτοπεποίηθηση και εσωτερική δύναμη! Μην πιέζεστε με το αγχωτικό της ημέρας, θα την περάσετε όπως εσείς γουστάρετε. Εγώ για παράδειγμα ξεκίνησα δίαιτα εν μέσω εορτών, αυτό κ αν είναι ριζοσπαστικό ενα πράγμα αλλά φυσικό κ επόμενο να χαλάσει, έστω και μια μέρα, αλλά χαλάλι. 
> Νιώθω κάτι καλό γύρω μου, αλλά αυτό ίσως να ναι απόροια του γεγονότος οτι είχα ξεκινήσει δουλειά, οτι τόλμησα, κ παρόλλο που τελείωσε η δουλειά λόγω του τέλους της σύμβασης νιώθω καλά.Ξέρετε γιατι? Γιατί καλλιέργησα μέσα μου την αυτοπεποίηθηση. Μεγάλη υπόθεση! Φυσικά κ ολα δεν είναι ρόδινα κ πάντα έχω φλασιές απο αγχωτικές σκέψεις ακόμη κ τις πιο άκαιρες στιγμές αλλά νιώθω δυνατότερη με κάποιον τρόπο. Κάντε πράγματα για τον εαυτό σας, είναι τρομερά ευεργετικό για τις ευαίσθητες ψυχοσυνθέσεις μας.
> 
> Και εμένα δεν μου πάνε αγαπητοί μου τα κλισέ των εορτών αλλά απο την καρδιά μου τις πιο θερμές μου ευχές ! :)
> 
> Να είστε καλά
> χοχ


Να εισαι καλα, καλα και πανω απ'ολα ΚΑΛΑ!!!
Σε ολους αυτο μας ευχομαι. Να ειμαστε καλα, οτι και αν σημαινει αυτο για τον καθενα.
Φιλια και αγκαλιες και αγαπουλες σε ολους :)

----------


## Greca

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους και από εμένα μέσα από την καρδιά μου. Εμένα ξαφνικά την πρωτοχρονιά με θυμήθηκαν οι αρρυθμίες μου μετά από αρκετό καιρό ηρεμίας...σιγά μην με ξέχναγαν...anyway...

Εύχομαι το 2013 να φέρει πάνω από όλα Υγεία αλλά και ηρεμία και ψυχική γαλήνη σε όλους όσους το χρειάζονται. Με λιγότερες κρίσεις πανικού και αγχωτικές καταστάσεις και περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον για τον εαυτό μας και τον συνάνθρωπό μας.

Καλή Χρονιά




> Καλημέρα σε όλους, Χρόνια πολλά κ πολλές ευχές για την νεα χρονιά με υγεία, αγάπη πραγματική κ λιγότερους προβληματισμούς :)
> 
> Tα ψυχαναγκαστικά των εορτών το ξέρω δεν είναι το φόρτε κανένα εδώ μέσα, αλλά ένεκε του συμβολισμού της νέας χρονιάς ας είναι αυτή η ημέρα αφορμή για καινοίρια ξεκινήματα σε όλους, νέες αποφάσεις στηριζόμενες σε αυτοπεποίηθηση και εσωτερική δύναμη! Μην πιέζεστε με το αγχωτικό της ημέρας, θα την περάσετε όπως εσείς γουστάρετε. Εγώ για παράδειγμα ξεκίνησα δίαιτα εν μέσω εορτών, αυτό κ αν είναι ριζοσπαστικό ενα πράγμα αλλά φυσικό κ επόμενο να χαλάσει, έστω και μια μέρα, αλλά χαλάλι. 
> Νιώθω κάτι καλό γύρω μου, αλλά αυτό ίσως να ναι απόροια του γεγονότος οτι είχα ξεκινήσει δουλειά, οτι τόλμησα, κ παρόλλο που τελείωσε η δουλειά λόγω του τέλους της σύμβασης νιώθω καλά.Ξέρετε γιατι? Γιατί καλλιέργησα μέσα μου την αυτοπεποίηθηση. Μεγάλη υπόθεση! Φυσικά κ ολα δεν είναι ρόδινα κ πάντα έχω φλασιές απο αγχωτικές σκέψεις ακόμη κ τις πιο άκαιρες στιγμές αλλά νιώθω δυνατότερη με κάποιον τρόπο. Κάντε πράγματα για τον εαυτό σας, είναι τρομερά ευεργετικό για τις ευαίσθητες ψυχοσυνθέσεις μας.
> 
> Και εμένα δεν μου πάνε αγαπητοί μου τα κλισέ των εορτών αλλά απο την καρδιά μου τις πιο θερμές μου ευχές ! :)
> 
> Να είστε καλά
> χοχ

----------


## Soutsi

Χρόνια πολλά Greca :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...here67/BLU.jpg

Παντως ο μικρος στην φωτο χ@στηκε...;)

----------


## Greca

Επίσης Soutsi...σ'ευχαριστώ.




> Χρόνια πολλά Greca :)

----------


## Soutsi

Οχι δεν νιώθω καλά. Θέλω να κλαφτώ πάλι, αυτές οι ψυχολογικές διακυμάνσεις νιώθω να με τεντώνουν...
http://youtu.be/WVg1mbxTkFo

Πφφφ...η μαμά μου, μου ανακοίνωσε οτι θέλουν να την κοπανήσουν ΠΑΛΙ για ενα διήμερο, εννοόντας 3 ημέρες κ σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό θα πάνε μαζί τους οι θείοι μου, οι οποίοι είναι το στήριγμα μου οταν οι δικοί μου την κοπανάνε. Το στομάχι μου απο χθε΄ς το βράδυ είναι κόμπος πάλι. Έχω να βγώ κ εκτός χωριού γύρω στις 2 εβδομάδες κ ήδη νιώθω σκασμένη κ σαλταρισμένη. όσο πιο πολύ καιρό κάνω να οδηγήσω ξανά κ να μετακινηθώ στην πόλη τόσο πιο πολύ ξαναμεταμορφώνομαι σε κότα. Οι σκέψεις με βασανίζουν σε κάθε εγχείρημα που πρόκειται να κάνω. Η μπιρίμπα με φίλους είναι βάλσαμο αλλά το χω κάψει το έρμο απο την πολύ κατανάλωση... Η δουλειά τελείωσε κ τα ενδιαφέροντα περιορίστηκαν. 
Ολα αυτά μου βγαλαν ενα μπούκωμα, σύν το γεγονός οτι σήμερα βρέχει κ θα μου πάρουν το αυτοκίνητο λόγω βλάβης του άλλου...θα σκάσω! οχι δεν φοβάμαι μην μου κατσαρώσει το μαλλί, χέζομαι στην ιδέα οτι μπορεί να πάθω κάτι κ δεν θα έχω μέσο να την κοπανήσω ανα πάσα ώρα κ στιγμή, να μπορώ να κρυφτώ...
Είμαι ολο ιδέες κ δεν πραγματοποιώ τπτ γμτ... Οι προπονήσεις στο μπάσκετ έμειναν στην ιδέα, καθώς έχω κάνει μόνο 2, η εγγραφή σε πολεμικές τέχνες έμειναν αυτές σαν ιδέα, κ το πιο απλό απο όλα να μείνω ενα βράδυ στην πόλη ξανά στον αδερφό μου μπάς κ δω ξεχασμένους φίλους κ να πιώ εναμ γκαϊφέ σαν άνθρωπος έμεινε σε κλισε πέον λόγια. Χθες 2 ξεδέρφια μου μου αφηγήθηκαν τις μεταμεσονύκτιες περιπέτειες τους σε ενα κωλόμπαρο κ καλά στριπτιτζάδικο, κ τους ζήλεψα. Πόσο έχω ανάγκη να βγώ κ να κάνω μαλκίες... Μαζί τους θα περάσω καλά, ξέρουν για το θέμα μου κ είναι υποστηρικτικοί. 
Ρε γμτ εχω ολα τα φόντα για να πρωταγωνιστήσω στην ζωή μου σε όλους τους τομείς κ δεν κάνω τπτ... τπτ... Έχω αφήσει τον εαυτό μου, τον εχω αφήσει σε μια ρουτίνα εφισυχασμού κ ασφάλειας... Το στομάχι μου πάλι είναι κόμπος. Πρέπει να επισκεφτώ τον Dr μου, έχω να τον δω 2 μιση μήνες τώρα λόγω της δουλειάς. Θέλω να πάω κάπου εξω κ να τρέξω ή να περπατήσω για κανένα μισάωρο, να νιώσω το σώμα μου, να μου μιλήσει αυτό το έρμο, μιας κ δεν προλαβαίνει να μου κάνει νεύμα, έχω δώσει τα ηνία στις σκέψεις...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σου Σουτσι σου γραφω για να σου ...δωσω θαρρος. Εχω τρια κιλα θαρρος "ανακατεμενα με ζαναξ"...;) Παντως γραφεις ωραια να το ξερεις εχεις "φλεβα" συγγραφεα. Οποτε μου κατεβηκε η ιδεα. Και η Μπλου γραφει ωραια και ποιος ξερει ποσοι αλλοι εδω μεσα ρε δε βγαζουμε ενα περιοδικο. Εστω ον λαιν με κανα τιτλο www. e-τρελλοκομειον.com (οχι gr αλλα com καθοτι βγαινει απο το community και θαρρω οτι μας εκφραζει καλυτερα). Το τι κειμεναρες θα γραφτουν το τι γελιο θα βγαλουμε το προσυπογραφω εκ των προτερων. Σοβαρολογω δεν κανω πλακα εστω ενα μπλογκσποτ που ειναι και τσαμπα. Μεχρι να πιασω το λοτο μετα θα το βγαλουμε και σε εντυπο , θα σας προσλαβω ολους και ολες.

----------


## Blue9791

> Οχι δεν νιώθω καλά. Θέλω να κλαφτώ πάλι, αυτές οι ψυχολογικές διακυμάνσεις νιώθω να με τεντώνουν...
> http://youtu.be/WVg1mbxTkFo
> 
> Πφφφ...η μαμά μου, μου ανακοίνωσε οτι θέλουν να την κοπανήσουν ΠΑΛΙ για ενα διήμερο, εννοόντας 3 ημέρες κ σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό θα πάνε μαζί τους οι θείοι μου, οι οποίοι είναι το στήριγμα μου οταν οι δικοί μου την κοπανάνε. Το στομάχι μου απο χθε΄ς το βράδυ είναι κόμπος πάλι. Έχω να βγώ κ εκτός χωριού γύρω στις 2 εβδομάδες κ ήδη νιώθω σκασμένη κ σαλταρισμένη. όσο πιο πολύ καιρό κάνω να οδηγήσω ξανά κ να μετακινηθώ στην πόλη τόσο πιο πολύ ξαναμεταμορφώνομαι σε κότα. Οι σκέψεις με βασανίζουν σε κάθε εγχείρημα που πρόκειται να κάνω. Η μπιρίμπα με φίλους είναι βάλσαμο αλλά το χω κάψει το έρμο απο την πολύ κατανάλωση... Η δουλειά τελείωσε κ τα ενδιαφέροντα περιορίστηκαν. 
> Ολα αυτά μου βγαλαν ενα μπούκωμα, σύν το γεγονός οτι σήμερα βρέχει κ θα μου πάρουν το αυτοκίνητο λόγω βλάβης του άλλου...θα σκάσω! οχι δεν φοβάμαι μην μου κατσαρώσει το μαλλί, χέζομαι στην ιδέα οτι μπορεί να πάθω κάτι κ δεν θα έχω μέσο να την κοπανήσω ανα πάσα ώρα κ στιγμή, να μπορώ να κρυφτώ...
> Είμαι ολο ιδέες κ δεν πραγματοποιώ τπτ γμτ... Οι προπονήσεις στο μπάσκετ έμειναν στην ιδέα, καθώς έχω κάνει μόνο 2, η εγγραφή σε πολεμικές τέχνες έμειναν αυτές σαν ιδέα, κ το πιο απλό απο όλα να μείνω ενα βράδυ στην πόλη ξανά στον αδερφό μου μπάς κ δω ξεχασμένους φίλους κ να πιώ εναμ γκαϊφέ σαν άνθρωπος έμεινε σε κλισε πέον λόγια. Χθες 2 ξεδέρφια μου μου αφηγήθηκαν τις μεταμεσονύκτιες περιπέτειες τους σε ενα κωλόμπαρο κ καλά στριπτιτζάδικο, κ τους ζήλεψα. Πόσο έχω ανάγκη να βγώ κ να κάνω μαλκίες... Μαζί τους θα περάσω καλά, ξέρουν για το θέμα μου κ είναι υποστηρικτικοί. 
> Ρε γμτ εχω ολα τα φόντα για να πρωταγωνιστήσω στην ζωή μου σε όλους τους τομείς κ δεν κάνω τπτ... τπτ... Έχω αφήσει τον εαυτό μου, τον εχω αφήσει σε μια ρουτίνα εφισυχασμού κ ασφάλειας... Το στομάχι μου πάλι είναι κόμπος. Πρέπει να επισκεφτώ τον Dr μου, έχω να τον δω 2 μιση μήνες τώρα λόγω της δουλειάς. Θέλω να πάω κάπου εξω κ να τρέξω ή να περπατήσω για κανένα μισάωρο, να νιώσω το σώμα μου, να μου μιλήσει αυτό το έρμο, μιας κ δεν προλαβαίνει να μου κάνει νεύμα, έχω δώσει τα ηνία στις σκέψεις...


Καλα ρε παιδι! Την εβγαλες καθαρη με τη δουλεια, τα πηγες περιφημα, ανεβηκες, ολα καλα ολα ωραια, δεν επαθες τιποτα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ και κολλας που θα την κοπανησουν;
Καλα να περασουν να τους πεις και να περασεις εσυ ακομα καλυτερα μονη σου! Να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις και αλητεψεις εντος και εκτος σπιτιου!
Εκμεταλλευσου τη μοναξια σου για καλο δικο σου καλο μου!
Περνα περιφημα και πιστεψε με δεν θα παθεις τιποτα. Μη σου πω οτι θα ξενερωσεις οταν επιστρεψουν.

----------


## Soutsi

Δεν μπορώ ρε συ Blue, και οι 2 ταυτόχρονα? Χθες το πα στην μανα μου σε ανύποτρο χρόνο οτι nain, forbidden, δεν γίνεται!!! Επίτηδες το πα ενώ είμασταν περιτριγυρισμένοι απο κόσμο (δεν άκουγαν) για να μην αρχίσει πάλι το ποίήμα. Δεν ειπε τίποτα...με βλέπει οτι με ξαναπιάσαν οι ανασφάλειες...είδομεν...

Τούτε πού χρόνος ρε συ? Ήδη κρατάω τον λογαριασμό στο facebook του οργανισμού που δούλευα κ θέλει κ αυτό συντήρηση ψάξιμο κ οργάνωση μιας κ είναι σαν να ξεκινάει απο το μηδέν. Έχω και τον κάθε πικραμένο να μου ζητάει χάρες που σχετίζονται με την τεχνολογία, είτε είναι ταινίες είτε είναι cd είτε είναι να δώ το pc τους, κ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.
Καλή ιδέα πάντως επειδή ενέχει το στοιχείο της ομάδας. Κάποτε ξεκίνησα και εγώ ενα blog κ έμεινε φυσικά εκεί... Η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχω σκεφτεί κ εγώ οτι αν ποτέ αντιγράψω ολο αυτό το thread κ γίνόταν ενα μίνι έντυπο πολύς κόσμος θα διασκέδαζε αλλά κ θα ενημερονόταν... Είναι οι ιστορίες καθημερινής τρέλας ενός γκρούπ ατόμων που ενώ είναι μειονότητα θεωρητικά αγγίζουν την πλειοψηφία του κόσμου. Μας χρειάζεται η αλήθεια. Ποιός ξέρει ίσως η δημοσίευση τέτοιων ιστοριών κ περιστατικών να βοηθήσει στην αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος μας σε κοινωνική βάση. Αλλά ολα αυτά μοιάζουν λίγο μακρυνά... ωστόσο δελεαστικά οφείλω να πω...

Τα πισωγυρίσματα είναι σπαστικά κ κουραστικά. ίσως η λύση να ναι η επίμονη δραστική αντιμετώπιση των κρίσεων πανικού κ των φόβων εν γένει. Αν τα αφήσεις κ επαναπαυτείς αυτά περιμένουν σαν τις ύαινες να σου χυμίξουν. Πφφ... 
Καλή μας Κυριακή παίδες


*p.s.---> το com νομ'ιζω υποδηλώνει company (δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρη) για αυτό χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως απο εταιρίες ή ιδιώτες όταν ο σκοπός είναι το κέρδος(για αυτό είμαι σίγουρη). Το ποιό "αλτρουιστικό" κ "ιδεαλιστικο" είναι το .org μιας κ απευθύνεται σε φορέις μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα. Θυμάμαι κάτι ψηλά απο κάτι σεμινάρια πληροφορικής που έκανα κατά καιρούς

----------


## betelgeuse

Σουτσι μπορω να καταλαβω πολυ καλα πως νιωθεις ,και εγω μια απο τα ιδια ειμαι οταν λειπει ο φιλος μου , ειναι πολυ ασχημο αλλα .....
αλλα... εχουν και αυτοι το δικαιωμα να ζουν την ζωη τους και εμεις καποια στιγμη πρεπει να μαθουμε να ζουμε με αυτο , χωρις αλλους διπλα μας . . .

Αν νιωσεις οτι πεθαινεις ή οτι αλλο κανε κατι να ξεχαστεις ή μιλα εδω ,κατεβασε ταινιες , βγες περπατα λιγο , ακου μουσικη , καλεσε κανεναν φιλο αλλα πολεμησε το . 
Ειναι κριμα ρε πουστη μου.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Soutsi εχεις και δεν εχεις δικιο το com αλλοι λενε οτι βγαινει απο το company αλλοι απο το commercial. Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ειμαι λαθος. Ωωωω...ποσο ντρεπομαι....Παω να ...αυτοκτονισω αφου ομως πρωτα ταισω τα προβατα τον σκυλο τα γατια και κανω κι ενα ντους...Σημερα θα ...αυτοκτονισω με κοτοπουλο με πατατες στον φουρνο. Παντως και το .edu και το .net καλο μου φαινεται

----------


## Blue9791

αν ποτε το συγκεκριμενο thread επρεπε να εχει καταληξη θα ηταν .com απο το comicon!
Γιατι ειμαστε μεν για δεσιμο αλλα εχουμε και πλακα.

----------


## Soutsi

> αν ποτε το συγκεκριμενο thread επρεπε να εχει καταληξη θα ηταν .com απο το comicon!
> Γιατι ειμαστε μεν για δεσιμο αλλα εχουμε και πλακα.


Σαφώς my dear !
Επίσης παίζει κ πολύ δράμα unfortunatelly... 



> Ωωωω...ποσο ντρεπομαι....Παω να ...αυτοκτονισω αφου ομως πρωτα ταισω τα προβατα τον σκυλο τα γατια και κανω κι ενα ντους...Σημερα θα ...αυτοκτονισω με κοτοπουλο με πατατες στον φουρνο.


Κοίτα μην ταϊσεις το σκύλο με τα κόκκαλα απο το κοτόπουλο, παίζει να τον αυτοκτονήσεις κ αυτόν. Επείδή είναι ψιλά λένε οτι μπορεί να του κάτσουν στο λαιμό. Τα γατιά ανάγκη δεν έχουν,εκεί που νομίζεις οτι αυτό ήταν τετέλεσται όταν πνίγονται απο τισ γουνότριχες τους (ή και απο λαστιχάκια μαλλιών), τσούπ back in life κ νιάου κ ξανανιάου. 




> Σουτσι μπορω να καταλαβω πολυ καλα πως νιωθεις ,και εγω μια απο τα ιδια ειμαι οταν λειπει ο φιλος μου , ειναι πολυ ασχημο αλλα .....
> αλλα... εχουν και αυτοι το δικαιωμα να ζουν την ζωη τους και εμεις καποια στιγμη πρεπει να μαθουμε να ζουμε με αυτο , χωρις αλλους διπλα μας . . .
> 
> Αν νιωσεις οτι πεθαινεις ή οτι αλλο κανε κατι να ξεχαστεις ή μιλα εδω ,κατεβασε ταινιες , βγες περπατα λιγο , ακου μουσικη , καλεσε κανεναν φιλο αλλα πολεμησε το .
> Ειναι κριμα ρε πουστη μου.


Δεν λέω οτι έχω δίκιο. Το ξέρω οτι είμαι γαϊδούρα κ παράλογη, αν δεν το συνηδητοποιούσα betelgeuse, τότε πάμε αλλού... Την ζωή τους την ζούνε, δεν τους εχω κόκκαλο δίπλα μου αλλά θέλω λίγο κατανόηση στα πισωγυρίσματα μου...:( Χθες η μάνα μου ΠΑΛΙ με έβαλε να απολογηθώ. Δεν Δεν Δεν... απλά δεν το χει το επικοινωνιακό τι να πώ...Την παρακάλεσα να πάμε σήμερα βόλτα στην πόλη με το ζόρι μαζί με την αδερφή της έτσι ρε γμτ να ξεφύγω λίγο, να κάνω ίσως τπτ ψώνια, δεν ξέρω κάτι, απλά να ξεφύγω λίγο κ μου πε οτι κανόνισε κ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Θέλει λέει να πάω μόνη μου ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ! Ρε γμτ, ΡΕ ΓΜΤ ασε με εμένα να κρίνω το καλό μου, δεν είμαι 15χρονο κ ούτε αφελής, για να της ζητάω κάτι τέτοιο υπάρχει λόγος!!! Αφού με βλέπει οτι εχω να οδηγήσω 2 εβδομάδες κοντά 3 κ εχω πάλι ανασφάλειες γιατί με ρωτάει τα αυτονόητα??? I guess thats the way it is...

Την στιγμή αυτή που σας γράφω με κατακλύζουν δεκάδες σκέψεις συνδιασμένες με ενα σκατά στομάχι θαρρεέις κ θα δώσω πανελλήνιες. Με ποιό αμάξι θα πάμε, (της θείας μου είναι μεγάλο που θα το παρκάρουμε), πώς θα μετακινούαστε εφόσον η θεία μου αναρώνει απο στραμπουληγμένο πόδι, πως θα μετακινηθώ στην πόλη με τα πόδια εαν το αυτοκίνητο είναι μακριά και άλλα τέτοια εφάνταστα και ωραία που μόνο κωμικοτραγικά ακούγονται...Εμπρός καλό μου ζάναξ, do your thing...

Δεν το περίμενα αυτό που θα ξεστοομίσω απο εμένα...Ο χειμώνας αρχίζει και μου την δίνει!!! Μου την δίνει αυτός ο σκατόκαιρος, αυτή η μούχλα...Ποιόν εμένα, the master of mouxla. 
Αχ τι θα απογίνουμε δεν ξέρω αγαπητοί μου... 
Wish me luck today, κ αν πάρουν αέρα τα πανιά μου ίσως πα΄λι πάρω την ανηφόρα...
Σας ευχαριστώ που κ πάλι με ακούσατε...(σάμπως έχετε κ άλλη ενναλακτική? εδώ είναι το κείμενο μπαστακομένο κ ακούνητο)

Καλή μας ημέρα

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Κοίτα μην ταϊσεις το σκύλο με τα κόκκαλα απο το κοτόπουλο, παίζει να τον αυτοκτονήσεις κ αυτόν. Επείδή είναι ψιλά λένε οτι μπορεί να του κάτσουν στο λαιμό. Τα γατιά ανάγκη δεν έχουν,εκεί που νομίζεις οτι αυτό ήταν τετέλεσται όταν πνίγονται απο τισ γουνότριχες τους (ή και απο λαστιχάκια μαλλιών), τσούπ back in life κ νιάου κ ξανανιάου.



Soutsi i know about the dog την εχομε πατησει μια φορα αλλα ηταν απο ψαροκοκκαλο. Με τρομοκρατησε καμμια βδομαδα, ειχε ενα βηχα "ανθρωπινο" και τασεις εμετου, ρωτηξα κτηνιατρο μου ειπε δωστου ελαιολαδο και θα ηρεμησει σιγα σιγα. Το θεμα ειναι πως του δινεις λαδι στον σκυλο?Τελος παντων του περασε και ειμεθα μια χαρα.

Οσο για τον κολοκαιρο πλεον μου την δινει κι εμενα. Οταν κρυωνει με πιανουν πιο εντονα οι πονοι στο γαστρεντερικο , η ψυξη που εχω και οι αυχενοκηλες και ειμαι ...μια χαρα χαλια. Καποτε οταν χιονιζε ημουν ευτυχισμενος τωρα καθε πρωι που σηκωνομαι βριζω τον κολοκαιρο και το κρυο.
Πουτανα ψυχολογια εισαι μεγαλο πραγμα τελικα. Απο το πρωι το πολεμαω πηρα χαπι για το στομαχι αλλα αν δεν υποχωρησει η αηδια που νιωθω βουρ στο ζαναξ. Αυτο που μου την δινει ωρες ωρες με το ζαναξ ειναι οτι παιρνω 0.25 και μετα καμμια ωρα ειμαι καλυτερα. Τοσο λιγο θελει γαμοτο μου για να "ανεβω" μονο 0.25... Οταν το ελεγα στην ψυχιατρο που πηγαινα οτι με 0.25 γινομαι καλυτερα γελουσε μου ελεγε αποκλειεται η ποσοτητα ειναι μικρη, ελα ομως που με βοηθαει. 
Αρε μποστη μου ξερω τι θελει ενα γερο μασαζ μετα καπακι μια ρεφλεξολογια και για επιδορπιο μιση ωρα βελονισμο αλλα αμα τα βαλεις κατω βγαινουν 100 ευρω ολα μαζι.
Οποτε που καταληγω παλι. Μποστη οπαπ μαμω το λοττο σου μαμο. Θα ανοιγα ενα ινστιτουτο μασαζ, ρεφλεξολογιας, βελονισμου με τιμες φτηνες οχι για μενα για τον καθε φουκαριαρη που ζει μεσα στο αγχος και του πανικους.
Εχω βρει και το μερος cayo coco στην Κουβα παρτε μια ...γευση
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_dwT6bNyv8
...ΚΑΚΟΠΕΡΝΑΝ ΟΙ ΚΟΥΒΑΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΟΥΒΑΝΕΣ

----------


## Blue9791

Ειμαστε ολοι καλα; Δεν ακουω νεα!
Θελω να μαθω πως παμε και πως οδευουμε.
Εγω καλα ειμαι σε πολυ γενικες γραμμες (δλδ δεν εχω πανικους φτου φτου φτου).
Αυτοκινητο δεν εχω και ειμαι φρικαρισμενη γιατι δεν αντεχω τις συγκοινωνιες!
Αλλα δεν εχω και 195 ευρα για την ασφαλεια γμτ :(

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ειμαστε ολοι καλα; Δεν ακουω νεα!
> Θελω να μαθω πως παμε και πως οδευουμε.
> Εγω καλα ειμαι σε πολυ γενικες γραμμες (δλδ δεν εχω πανικους φτου φτου φτου).
> Αυτοκινητο δεν εχω και ειμαι φρικαρισμενη γιατι δεν αντεχω τις συγκοινωνιες!
> Αλλα δεν εχω και 195 ευρα για την ασφαλεια γμτ :(


Βεβαια Μπλου μας πετας ενα "Εγω καλα ειμαι σε πολυ γενικες γραμμες (δλδ δεν εχω πανικους φτου φτου φτου)." για να ζηλευουμε εμεις που υποφερουμε. Τελειωσε εβγαλα πορισμα εναι ο κολοκαιρος που με "σκοτωνει" και μου προκαλει/ χειροτερευει τους πονους (αυχενικο ψυξη γαστρεντερικο) και μια βδομαδα τωρα υποφερω. Το καλο η κακο ειναι οτι μονο οι βενζοδιαζεπινες με βοηθανε αρκετα δεν ξερω πως μπορει να ειναι απο αυτο που μου ειχε πει η ψυχιατρος οτι το ζαναξ λειτουυργει και μυοχαλαρωτικα. Εκοψα και τα εφεξορ αλλα μου φαινεται θα τα ξαναρχισω στα πλαισια των... πειραματων μου.
Ενα χαπι ρε μποστη μου δεν εχει να μας κανει καλα

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Blue ετοιμασου σε λιγο καιρο που θα ενηλικιωθει ο Σαμ σου θα σου ζητησει διπλωμα και αυτοκινητο:D

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...02263295_n.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σου Μπλου παρε ενα δωρο απο μενα....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJeNPS2tLdA

----------


## Soutsi

> Ειμαστε ολοι καλα; Δεν ακουω νεα!
> Θελω να μαθω πως παμε και πως οδευουμε.
> Εγω καλα ειμαι σε πολυ γενικες γραμμες (δλδ δεν εχω πανικους φτου φτου φτου).
> Αυτοκινητο δεν εχω και ειμαι φρικαρισμενη γιατι δεν αντεχω τις συγκοινωνιες!
> Αλλα δεν εχω και 195 ευρα για την ασφαλεια γμτ :(



Να υποθέσω οτι δεν βρέθηκε κάποια δουλειά στο μεσοδιάστημα? το καλό είναι οτι οι πανικοί είναι μακριά ιστορία για σένα blue, δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν η αγχώδης διαταραχή υπάρχει ακόμη αλλά σίγουρα είναι ενα καλό σημάδι. Αλήθεια πώς περνάει ο χειμωνιάτικος καιρός στας πρωτεύουσας dear blue? Εμείς εδώ πάνω κάτω τα ίδια κ τα γίδια

*Νομίζω η Eurobank έβγαλε ασφαλιστικό με μόνο 130 ευρώ κ με τις βασικές καλύψεις στην ασφάλεια. Τώρα θα μου πείς οτι αυτό είναι το τελευταίο αλλά είναι μια αρχή.

----------


## Blue9791

Δυστυχως δεν βρεθηκε τιποτα ακομα... Τα βιογραφικα μου λεω να τα κανω φειγ βολαν και να τα πεταω απο τις ταρατσες μπας και γλυτωσω τις διαδρομες (χωρις αυτοκινητο και χωρις μμε).
Θελω να βρω μια δουλεια ρε παιδια και να φυγω... Να βρω ενα σπιτακι εστω και τρυπα γιατι δεν την παλευω να μην μενω μονη μου. Κοντευω 34 και ειμαι φρικαρισμενη που δεν ζω μονη μου για την παρτη μου και με την ησυχια μου.
Σορυ για την κλαψα αλλα ειμαι λιγο σε bad mood. Θα το φτιαξουμε ομως κι αυτο.
Ο καιρος εδω χαμω (!!) ειναι ηλιολουστος και το βραδυ εχει κρυα υγρασια. Χαλια δλδ.
Θελω εξοχη και χιονια!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

θες χιονια ντιαρ Μπλου. Αλλα που να τα βρεις ...μονο στα βουνα. Ομως υπαρχει ενα ζητημα. Ως γνωστον η "τρελλα" δεν παει στα βουνα :D. Θα μου πεις κι εγω ο "τρελουτσικος" πως γινεται να ζω στα 700 μετρα υψομετρο... Μαλλον τρελλος παπας με βαφτισε γι αυτο...

----------


## Soutsi

> Δυστυχως δεν βρεθηκε τιποτα ακομα... Τα βιογραφικα μου λεω να τα κανω φειγ βολαν και να τα πεταω απο τις ταρατσες μπας και γλυτωσω τις διαδρομες (χωρις αυτοκινητο και χωρις μμε).
> Θελω να βρω μια δουλεια ρε παιδια και να φυγω... Να βρω ενα σπιτακι εστω και τρυπα γιατι δεν την παλευω να μην μενω μονη μου. Κοντευω 34 και ειμαι φρικαρισμενη που δεν ζω μονη μου για την παρτη μου και με την ησυχια μου.
> Σορυ για την κλαψα αλλα ειμαι λιγο σε bad mood. Θα το φτιαξουμε ομως κι αυτο.
> Ο καιρος εδω χαμω (!!) ειναι ηλιολουστος και το βραδυ εχει κρυα υγρασια. Χαλια δλδ.
> Θελω εξοχη και χιονια!


Την περίπτωση να φύγεις για δουλειά εκτός Αθηνών την έχεις σκεφτεί? ίσως σε κάποιο νησί κατά άνοιξη μεριά για την σεζόν..? Ενδεχομένως να ναι δύσκολο να αφήσεις την γιαγιά κ τον θείο μόνους...Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα θέλουν δραστικές λύσεις. 
Εγώ εαν δεν είχα τα φρικαρίσματα κ τις αγοραφοβίες θα την είχα κοπανήσει εδώ κ καιρό, θα δούλευα σαν γκαρσόνα, dj λάντζα whatever σε καμιά καφετέρια ή beach bar και τα τι αύτα θα μου διναν δωμάτιο να μενα, θα περνούσα ωραία κ θα έβγαζα κ κανένα ευρώ. Όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια ζοριζόμουν ενα διάστημα και σε κάποια φάση άσχετη σε εναν απογευματινό καφέ σε μια καφετέρια ενώ ήμουν με παρέα μεταξύ σοβαρού κ αστείου με προέτρεψαν να ρωτήσω εαν το μαγαζί ήθελε extra dj για κανένα ρεπό. Με κοίταξε με λοξό χαμόγελο ο τύπος κ μου λεεί οκ ελα να σε δοκιμάσω. Και κάπως έτσι βρήκα δουλειά κ ούτω καθεξής. Αλλά οκ, εκτός απο τόσο εξιδεικευμένες περιπτώσεις όπως είναι το djιλίκι απο κορίτσια, πάλι εαν το κυνηγούσα εφθαρσώς πιστεύω ολο κ κάτι θα έβρισκα. 
Δεν ζω σε σύννεφο, ναι δυσκόλεψαν τα πράγματα, αλλά αν έχεις θέληση πολλά μπορείς να κάνεις. Χωρίς πλάκα, εαν ζοριζόμουν τόσο πολύ θα πήγαινα και βοηθός σε βαφέα χωρίς πλάκα, κάτι ψιλά τα έχω, αλλά κ αυτό να μην το χα μπορεί να πήγαινα σε κάποιο μέρος που μαι θαμώνας κ θα ζητούσα δουλειά, ο,τι να ναι, στην αρχή part time κ αν θα μουν οκ και συνεπής θα γινόταν φούλ. 
Δοκίμασε κάτι ρε συ blue, χέσε τα βιογραφικά, στην τελική χαρτιά είναι, πήγαινε εσύ η ίδια κατά πρόσωπο κ μίλα οπουσήποτε, να δείξεις με ευθήτητα ποιά είσαι, οτι εννοείς αυτά που λές και οτι δεν είσαι κανένα παιδάκι κλπ κλπ. Το κατα πρόσωπον είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση! Και το ξαναλέω, στην αρχή όπου κ να πας συμφώνησε να πάς για λίγο και για αγγαρείες, ενδεχομένως κ τζάπα, αλλά εκεί που θα καθόσουν? Δοκίμασε όμως, βούτα ρε παιδί!

----------


## Blue9791

Soutsi, ενα εχω να σου πω.
Μου εχουν βγει τα ποδια να πηγαινω η ιδια οπου βρω.
Αυτο που λες για σαιζον καλο ειναι μεν αλλα η λατρεια; Που θα αφησω τη λατρεια;
Αλλα θα συνεχισω να πηγαινω η ιδια να χτυπαω πορτες. Αλλιως δε γινεται.

----------


## Blue9791

Ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια... η αφορμη ηταν ενα παραρτημα του 18 ανω που ασχολειται με διατροφικες διαταραχες.
Θα ενημερωσω εκτενεστερα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Οχι θα ενημερωσεις... ΘΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΧΩΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ ΙΖ ΒΕΡΙ ΧΟΤ...

----------


## Blue9791

Ενημερωνω λοιπον.
Μια φιλη (χονδρουλα κι αυτη) εψαξε και βρηκε οτι στο 18 ανω εχει τμημα διατροφικων διαταραχων στο οποιο δεν υπαρχει μονο ενας διατροφολογος αλλα και ψυχολογοι και ψυχιατροι γιατι ως γνωστον η διατροφη επηρεαζει και επηρεαζεται απο τη διαθεση μας.
Εκλεισα ραντεβου, πηγα και με ειδε για μια πρωτη εκτιμηση (!) ενας πολυ ευγενικος κυριος ψυχιατρος.
Του τα'πα ολα τα σωψυχα, παρελθοντα και παροντα (τα μελλουμενα τα λεω μονο με καφε και πρεπει να εχω συγκεντρωμενους τους ντελβεδες αλλιως βλεπω μονο ομιχλες).
Ο ντοκτορ λοιπον μου ειπε οτι πολυ ωραια, ΔΕΝ εχεις διατροφικο προβλημα απλα τα υπολοιπα επηρεαζουν και αυτο.
Επισης μου ειπε, οτι θα κανουμε ψυχοθεραπεια γνωσιακη και δυναμικη (νομιζω) και αν το σηκωνει η κραση μου θα κανουμε και γκρουπ θεραπυ.
Και τελικως με ενημερωσε με φοβερη ανεση οτι θα τα λυσουμε τα προβληματα μας και να μην ανησυχω.
Ερχομαι και λεω λοιπον.
Μαλλον καλα εκανα γιατι καταρχην αυτοι οι ανθρωποι δεν παιρνουν λεφτα.
Δευτερον, ειδικευονται σε ολων των ειδων τις διαταραχες (πανικου, διατροφικες, φυλου κλπ) και σε ολων των ειδων τις εξαρτησεις (ναρκωτικα, σεξ, ιντερνετ κλπ).
Η εντυπωση που μου δοθηκε ειναι οτι ξερουν τι κανουν.
Τι να σας πω παιδια μου... μακαρι!

----------


## Blue9791

Ενημερωνω λοιπον.
Μια φιλη (χονδρουλα κι αυτη) εψαξε και βρηκε οτι στο 18 ανω εχει τμημα διατροφικων διαταραχων στο οποιο δεν υπαρχει μονο ενας διατροφολογος αλλα και ψυχολογοι και ψυχιατροι γιατι ως γνωστον η διατροφη επηρεαζει και επηρεαζεται απο τη διαθεση μας.
Εκλεισα ραντεβου, πηγα και με ειδε για μια πρωτη εκτιμηση (!) ενας πολυ ευγενικος κυριος ψυχιατρος.
Του τα'πα ολα τα σωψυχα, παρελθοντα και παροντα (τα μελλουμενα τα λεω μονο με καφε και πρεπει να εχω συγκεντρωμενους τους ντελβεδες αλλιως βλεπω μονο ομιχλες).
Ο ντοκτορ λοιπον μου ειπε οτι πολυ ωραια, ΔΕΝ εχεις διατροφικο προβλημα απλα τα υπολοιπα επηρεαζουν και αυτο.
Επισης μου ειπε, οτι θα κανουμε ψυχοθεραπεια γνωσιακη και δυναμικη (νομιζω) και αν το σηκωνει η κραση μου θα κανουμε και γκρουπ θεραπυ.
Και τελικως με ενημερωσε με φοβερη ανεση οτι θα τα λυσουμε τα προβληματα μας και να μην ανησυχω.
Ερχομαι και λεω λοιπον.
Μαλλον καλα εκανα γιατι καταρχην αυτοι οι ανθρωποι δεν παιρνουν λεφτα.
Δευτερον, ειδικευονται σε ολων των ειδων τις διαταραχες (πανικου, διατροφικες, φυλου κλπ) και σε ολων των ειδων τις εξαρτησεις (ναρκωτικα, σεξ, ιντερνετ κλπ).
Η εντυπωση που μου δοθηκε ειναι οτι ξερουν τι κανουν.
Τι να σας πω παιδια μου... μακαρι!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

βεβαια... ολα τα "καλα" εσεις στην αθηνα τα εχετε και μαλιστα τσαμπα...Τι να πω για τον πρωθυπουργο που τον εχετε εκει τσαμπα για την αιθαλομιχλη που την εχετε εκει τσαμπα για το μετρο που το εχετε εκει (καλα αυτο οχι τσαμπα)...Απο οτι εψαξα στας ιντερνετς το 18 ανω βρισκεται στας αθηνας και μαλιστα τσαμπα. Εμεις οι καημενοι οι χωριατες απο τας επαρχιας τιποτις δεν εχουμι κλαπς...Παντως Μπλου κυττα αμα μαθαινεις τιποτα ενδιαφερον εκει γραψτο μηπως και ...ξεστραβοθουμε κι εμεις που ζουμε στην υποβαθμισμενη επαρχια...

----------


## Soutsi

> Ενημερωνω λοιπον.
> Μια φιλη (χονδρουλα κι αυτη) εψαξε και βρηκε οτι στο 18 ανω εχει τμημα διατροφικων διαταραχων στο οποιο δεν υπαρχει μονο ενας διατροφολογος αλλα και ψυχολογοι και ψυχιατροι γιατι ως γνωστον η διατροφη επηρεαζει και επηρεαζεται απο τη διαθεση μας.
> Εκλεισα ραντεβου, πηγα και με ειδε για μια πρωτη εκτιμηση (!) ενας πολυ ευγενικος κυριος ψυχιατρος.
> Του τα'πα ολα τα σωψυχα, παρελθοντα και παροντα (τα μελλουμενα τα λεω μονο με καφε και πρεπει να εχω συγκεντρωμενους τους ντελβεδες αλλιως βλεπω μονο ομιχλες).
> Ο ντοκτορ λοιπον μου ειπε οτι πολυ ωραια, ΔΕΝ εχεις διατροφικο προβλημα απλα τα υπολοιπα επηρεαζουν και αυτο.
> Επισης μου ειπε, οτι θα κανουμε ψυχοθεραπεια γνωσιακη και δυναμικη (νομιζω) και αν το σηκωνει η κραση μου θα κανουμε και γκρουπ θεραπυ.
> Και τελικως με ενημερωσε με φοβερη ανεση οτι θα τα λυσουμε τα προβληματα μας και να μην ανησυχω.
> Ερχομαι και λεω λοιπον.
> Μαλλον καλα εκανα γιατι καταρχην αυτοι οι ανθρωποι δεν παιρνουν λεφτα.
> ...


καλό κ ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται.
Κράτα μας ενήμερους στην περίπτωση που προσθέσουν τπτ σε ολη αυτήνν την εγκυκλοπαιδική γνώση που συσωρεύσαμε στην γύρα μας στους θεραπευτές τόσα χρόνια! Ακούγεται πραγματικά καλό κ υποσχόμενο! Θα κάνεις κ γνωριμίες εκεί μέσα, θα ξεμπουκώσεις λίγο απο την ρουτίνα, κ πού ξέρεις μπορεί να βρεθεί κανένας Χριστιανός με info για τπτ σε δουλειά...:)

Τα δικά μου τα νέα παίδες είναι οτι το πήρα απόφαση να γραφτώ σε τμήμα kick boxing, μιας κ δεν υπάρχει κάτι σε αϊκίντο ή τάϊ τσι στο μέρος μου διαθέσιμο. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχω τα φόντα να θα διαπρέψω (;) )άσχετα αν θα καταφέρω να πηγαίνω στην πόλη 3 φορές την εβδομάδα για προπόνηση κ μάλιστα αργά το απόγευμα... Τέσπα ανεξάρτητα απο το κλαψοτέτοιο της υπόθεσης κ ο γιατρός μου έδωσε το οκ κ πιστέυω οτι θα με βοηθήσει πολύ άσχετα αν το πρώτο διάστημα πάθει μέχρι κ ο κώλος μου κράμπα. Πρόκειται για συνολική γυμναστική κ δεν παίζει να παραμορφωθεί το σώμα σε στύλ γυναικίου ρόκι Μπαλμπόα κάτι που απεχθάνομαι.

Τα φιλιά μου :)

----------


## nnadia

καλημέρα σας.
μετά από ένα ακόμα επισόδειο κρίσης πανικού και αφού έχω κάνει κάποιο διάστημα ψυχοθεραπεία(την οποία διέκοψα για οικονομικούς λόγους), και έχω πιεί όποιο φυτικό ηρεμιστικό προτείνεται, αποφάσισα να ζητήσω βοήθεια και εδώ...
αρχικά θα ήθελα να με διαφωτήσετε αν είναι δυνατόν ως προς την πιθανή σχέση που μπορεί να έχει το αυχενικό και η αίσθηση αδυναμίας στήριξης του κεφαλιού με την κρίση πανικού, και το άγχος.Είμαι 32 χρονών και υποφέρω από αυτή τη χαζομάρα από το 2008 όταν για πρώτη φορά σε μέρος οπού δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου, απασχολήθηκα με εργασία την οποία ακόμα απεχθάνομαι. Φέτος είμαι άνεργη λόγω περικοπών και ήμουν αρκετά καλύτερα ως προς τισ κρίσεις μέχρι που απροειδοποίητα επέστρεψαν και μάλιστα πολύ πιο έντονες! Δεν ξέρω να σας πω πια αν φοβάμαι ή αν μ 'έχουν κουράσει πααααρα πολύ! 
ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## Soutsi

> καλημέρα σας.
> μετά από ένα ακόμα επισόδειο κρίσης πανικού και αφού έχω κάνει κάποιο διάστημα ψυχοθεραπεία(την οποία διέκοψα για οικονομικούς λόγους), και έχω πιεί όποιο φυτικό ηρεμιστικό προτείνεται, αποφάσισα να ζητήσω βοήθεια και εδώ...
> αρχικά θα ήθελα να με διαφωτήσετε αν είναι δυνατόν ως προς την πιθανή σχέση που μπορεί να έχει το αυχενικό και η αίσθηση αδυναμίας στήριξης του κεφαλιού με την κρίση πανικού, και το άγχος.Είμαι 32 χρονών και υποφέρω από αυτή τη χαζομάρα από το 2008 όταν για πρώτη φορά σε μέρος οπού δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου, απασχολήθηκα με εργασία την οποία ακόμα απεχθάνομαι. Φέτος είμαι άνεργη λόγω περικοπών και ήμουν αρκετά καλύτερα ως προς τισ κρίσεις μέχρι που απροειδοποίητα επέστρεψαν και μάλιστα πολύ πιο έντονες! Δεν ξέρω να σας πω πια αν φοβάμαι ή αν μ 'έχουν κουράσει πααααρα πολύ! 
> ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.


Γεια σου Νάντια
όπως καταλαβαίνεις εδώ είμαστε συμπάσχοντες κ οχι γιατροί οπότε ο,τι πιθανόν να ξεστομίσουμε θα ναι εκτίμηση ή βασισμένο στην δική μας εμπειρία. Δεν ξέρω τι σχέση μπορεί να χειι η αδυναμία στήριξης του κεφαλιού με τις κρίσεισ πανικού, υποθέτω καμία κ οι λόγοι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικοί απλά πυροδοτούν όλους τους φόβους μας κ τις αδυναμίες μας οι οποίες σστην προκειμένη είναι το αυχενικό σου. 
Να υποθέσω οτι οι πανικοί συνοδεύονται κ με αγοραφοβία? Η αγοραφοβία είναι μεγάλος ανασταλτικός παράγοντας ως προς την εύρεση εργασίας. Το γεγονός οτι πυροδοτήθηκε απο ενα συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον δεν λέει τπτ, απλά εκείνο το διάστημα ήσουν πιο ευάλωτη και ήρθαν και εκδηλώθηκαν οι πανικοί τότε. Αν ανατρέξεις στο παρελθόν είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα αντιμετώπισες κ άλλες πιο δύσκολες καταστάσεις προ 2008 κ δεν έβγαλες κανένα πανικό απλά τις ξεπέρασες. Οπότε καταλήξω πάλι στο οτι εκείνη την περίοδο ήσουν πιο ευαίσθητη κ ήρθες κ λύγισες. Ανεξάρτητα απο ολα αυτά, για να έχεις κάποια παρηγοριά ολοι εδώ λίγο πολύ νιωθουμε πολύ κουρασμένοι με αυτόν τον φοβικό τρόπο σκέψης κ ζωής, το θέμα είναι πόσο κουρασμένη είσαι απο όλο αυτο? Τόσο ώστε να κάνεις κάτι για αυτό? 
32 είμαι κ εγώ κ μπορώ να συσχετιστώ κ με τους γενικότερους προβληματισμούς που απασχολούν ενα κορίστι μια τέτοιας ηλικίας, αλλά τα άγχη που κουβαλάς κ ενδεχομένως τα κατάλοιπα σου όπως καταλαβαίνεις πρέπει να τα αποβάλεις. Η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει πολύ στο να αποκτήσεις μια καλή σχέση με τον εαυτό σου, κ αν το καταφέρεις αυτό θα έχεις την απαραίτητη αυτοπεποίηθηση ώστε *να μην σε νοιάζει* εαν θα πάθεις πανικό...να πείς so what?
Στο οικονομικό μέρος... Δεν ξέρω αν μένεις επαρχία ή σε μεγάλη πόλη για να κατευθυνθείς σε αρμόδιους δημόσιους φορείς που παρέχουν ψυχολόγους. Και αυτοί οι ψυχίατροι κ οι ψυχολόγοι που διορίζονατι στο δημόσιο στην πληοψηφεία τους έχουν να κάνουν με πιο δύσκολες περιπτώσεις ψυχικής υγεία, πολλές φορές με υπερήλικους, με εθισμένους σε ουσίες κλπ, οπότε πιστεύω αν τους 'ερθει μια περίπτωση νέου κοριτσιού με την αντιμετωπίσιμη περίπτωη των κρίσεων θα την χειριστούν πολύ καλύτερα παρόλλο που δεν θα τους πληρώσεις εσύ άμεσα. Βέβαια πάιζει κ η περίπτωση στο που θα πέσεις αλλά πιστεύω οτι με κατάλληλο ψάξιμο του φούστη, κάτι θα βρείς!
Ξεκίνα Νάντια με αυτό, κ οσο για σένα για να ανέβεις λίγο ψυχολογικά δοκίμασε το αντίβαρο της γυμναστικής που τελευταία έχουμε εξυμνήσει σε αυτό το thread, θα σου κάνει μεγάλο καλό.

----------


## mantis I

Λοιπόν εγω μετά απο πολυ καιρό που ξεκίνησα και το θεμα της καθημερινότητας κρισεις πανικου και δουλειά,μεχρι σημερα εχω κανει σημαντική πρόοδο προς το καλυτερο με λιγοτερη ενταση οι κρισεισ πανικου,Ειναι πιο ηπιεσ.και εχω καταλήξει στο γεγονός πως ισχύει οτι δεν σε σκοτώνει σε κανει πιο δυνατό!!!Εχω επίσης καταλάβει οτι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου όχι η δουλειά μου αλλα ενα άτομο που εργάζομαι μαζί του με συνέπεια να μου ασκεί καθημερινά μια πίεση!Και απο εκεί να προκληθούν Κρισαρες!Προσφατα εγινε κατι πολυ τραβηγμένο απο στην διυλεια χωρισ να φταιω και με εχει επηρεάσει!Εφτασα στο σημείο να θέλω να φύγω απο την δουλειά και απο την περιοχή που μένω, γιατι εδώ μένω αναγκαστικά λόγο της δουλειάς του άντρα μου!Πριν λιγο που ξύπνησα σκεφτόμουν πως αν σταματήσω τη δουλειά θα επέλθει και ο χωρισμός με τον άντρα μου τον οποίο υπεραγαπω αλλα σοχαινομαι πραγματικα μεσω το μέρος που μένω τον κόσμο γιατι ειναι χωριό,ενα χωριό μισή ωρα απόσταση απο την Αθήνα και τέσσερα χρονια τωρα δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω πιέζομαι και στη δουλειά και στο Σπιτι!Ο χωρισμοσ θα επελθει γιατι η δουλεια ειναι μια διεξοδοσ και αν δεν εργαζομαι θα πρεπει να καθομαι σπιτι και θα τρελαθω !!!!Νιωθω οτι αν φύγω απο τη δουλειά και απο το μέρος που μένω οτι θα σταματήσουν οι κρισεις οτι θα ξανά βρω την ηρεμία αλλα φοβάμαι και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τελικά ειναι χειρότερα μήπως τελικά χάσω οτι εχω τωρα και δεν θα αξίζει.Μια ζωη αν κατι δυνατό δεν αλλάξει θα ζω με τα αγχη μου και τις κρισεις μου!!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> καλημέρα σας.
> μετά από ένα ακόμα επισόδειο κρίσης πανικού και αφού έχω κάνει κάποιο διάστημα ψυχοθεραπεία(την οποία διέκοψα για οικονομικούς λόγους), και έχω πιεί όποιο φυτικό ηρεμιστικό προτείνεται, αποφάσισα να ζητήσω βοήθεια και εδώ...
> αρχικά θα ήθελα να με διαφωτήσετε αν είναι δυνατόν ως προς την πιθανή σχέση που μπορεί να έχει το αυχενικό και η αίσθηση αδυναμίας στήριξης του κεφαλιού με την κρίση πανικού, και το άγχος.Είμαι 32 χρονών και υποφέρω από αυτή τη χαζομάρα από το 2008 όταν για πρώτη φορά σε μέρος οπού δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου, απασχολήθηκα με εργασία την οποία ακόμα απεχθάνομαι. Φέτος είμαι άνεργη λόγω περικοπών και ήμουν αρκετά καλύτερα ως προς τισ κρίσεις μέχρι που απροειδοποίητα επέστρεψαν και μάλιστα πολύ πιο έντονες! Δεν ξέρω να σας πω πια αν φοβάμαι ή αν μ 'έχουν κουράσει πααααρα πολύ! 
> ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.


Γεια σου κι απο εμενα. Κατ αρχας πολυ μου αρεσει που γραφεις "θα ήθελα να με διαφωτήσετε " διοτι πως να το κανουμε μου/μας δινεις καποια "αξια" , αισθανομαι ενα ριγος ως "διαφωτιστης" ως "μεγας γκουρου" ως γνωστης επιπεδου ημιθεου και βαλε , ως καποιος που ...δεν ξερει που του παν τα τεσσερα οταν στρεσαρεται :D
nnadia θα σου γραψω τα δικα μου συμπερασματα (μεχρι τωρα) μετα απο ενα χρονο ενασχολησης με χαπια (ασπρα κοκκινα κιτρινα...) με ψυχιατρους και ψυχολογους. ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ...
Οσο ζεις καταστασεις που δεν σου αρεσουν οσο σκεφτεσε πραγματα που δεν σου αρεσουν οσο δεν υπαρχουν ή δεν μπορεις να βρεις λυσεις σε πραγματα που σε ενοχλουν τοσο το μαμημενο το αγχος θα συσσωρευεται και θα σε χτυπαει στο πιο ευαισθητο σου σημειο στο σωμα. Στην περιπτωση μου εχω προβλημα στο γαστρεντερικο αλλα και δυο αυχενοκοιλες και οταν αγχωνομαι η νευριαζω να δεις τι ...γλεντια κανει το αγχος πανω μου. Με ποναει το εντερο το στομαχι εχω ζαλαδες και πονους στον αυχενα ασε που η διαθεση μου παει στα ταρταρα... Κοινως το αγχος μου εκδηλωνεται σωματικα στα πιο ευαισθητα σημεια μου οπου ηδη εχω καποιο προβλημα. Ετσι δουλευει ο εγκεφαλος και οπως μου λεει η ψυχολογος μου "καλα κανει" γιατι σου βαραει καμπανακι οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.
Και η ουσια τελικα ειναι να αρχισεις να ψαχνεις τι ειναι αυτο που δεν παει καλα, που σε στρεσαρει, και αν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις η να το λυσεις. Εγω δεν το εχω βρει ειμαι στην αναζητηση αλλα που θα μου παει δε θα το πετυχω πουθενα θα το πλακωσω στο ξυλο και μετα θα το στειλω στο ..πυρ το εξωτερον:D
Βοηθεια μπορει να βρεις σε πραγματα που σε ξεαγχωνουν (περπατημα , γυμναστικη, σεξ, κτλ). Εγω εχω ξεκινησει να μαθαινω μονος μου (οσο γινεται) ασκησεις αναπνοης. Πλακα πλακα αν μπεις στο νοημα βοηθανε... Ξεκινησα με αυτα που γραφει στο 
http://ygeiaonline.gr/index.php?opti...122:psychology η Soutsi μου το ειχε γραψει καποτε αλλα εγω περιμενα μονο απο τα χαπια να με κανουν καλα.
Παραλληλα εντοπιζω τι ειναι αυτα που με ενοχλουν και ψαχνω τροπους να τα νικησω η να φυγω μακρια απο αυτα.Θελει χρονο υπομονη και επιμονη αλλα πιστευω οτι εχω μπει στο νοημα...

----------


## Soutsi

> και εχω καταλήξει στο γεγονός πως ισχύει οτι δεν σε σκοτώνει σε κανει πιο δυνατό!!!


Μέγα ρητό αγαπητή μου!
Για ολα τα υπόλοιπα δεν εχω απάντηση ίσως μόνο το απόφθεγμα του οτι δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις απλά απόλαυσε το! Βρες τρόπους να κάνεις την ζωή σου καλύτερη σε εκείνο το μέρος...




> Βοηθεια μπορει να βρεις σε πραγματα που σε ξεαγχωνουν (περπατημα , γυμναστικη, σεξ, κτλ). Εγω εχω ξεκινησει να μαθαινω μονος μου (οσο γινεται) ασκησεις αναπνοης. Πλακα πλακα αν μπεις στο νοημα βοηθανε... Ξεκινησα με αυτα που γραφει στο 
> http://ygeiaonline.gr/index.php?opti...122:psychology η Soutsi μου το ειχε γραψει καποτε αλλα εγω περιμενα μονο απο τα χαπια να με κανουν καλα.
> Παραλληλα εντοπιζω τι ειναι αυτα που με ενοχλουν και ψαχνω τροπους να τα νικησω η να φυγω μακρια απο αυτα.Θελει χρονο υπομονη και επιμονη αλλα πιστευω οτι εχω μπει στο νοημα...


Τούτε είμαι μεγάλος μπούφος...ξέχασα τελείως τις ασκήσεις με την αναπνοή, ενα σωρό φυλλάδια εχω απο γιατρούς κ τα χω παραχωμένα κ εγω δεν ξερω που. Φαντάσου ενας λόγος που θελω να ασχοληθώ με το kick boxing είναι υποτίθεται ο καλύτερος έλενχος της ταχυκαρδίας των αναπνοών κλπ... Είναι πολλά μωρέ που θάβονται στην ρουτίνα της καθημερινότητας γμτ.
Αύριο μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες θα πάρω τα αμαξάκι κ θα οδεύσω εις την πόλη (ξεροκαταπίνω) να κάνω κάτι δουλειές το πρωί κ θα κάτσω ολη την ημέρα σε συγγενικό σπίτι μιας κ η προπόνηση αρχίζει 6.30 το απόγευμα. Αχ Θεούλη μου, την επόμενη γυρίζω χωριό κ την μεθεπόμενη ξανά στην πόλη για προπόνηση... Φαίνεται εύκολο? ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ! για να μην αναφέρω τα χρήματα που θα ξοδεύω αυτές τις μέρες... Και για να σας ευθυμήσω λίγο, για την ιστορία της υπόθεσης. σημερα θα λουστώ πατόκορφα θα κάνω κούρα στην περίπτωση που πάθω κάτι αύριο κ τα κακαρώσω (μλκίeς or not thats the thought) k θα γεμίσω το σκληρό δίσκο με ταινίες για να ξεχαστώ στην περίπτωση που αρχίζουν κ με ζώνουν τα μαύρα τα φίδια. Κατα τα άλλα ολα καλά μωρέ...

----------


## Blue9791

Αγαπητα μου παιδια!
Καταρχην nnadia κοιταξε το αυχενικο σου γιατι παιζει να ειναι ΚΑΙ αυτο το προβλημα επειδη το μουδιασμα αυτο στον αυχενα ειναι χαρακτηριστικο στις κρισεις αγχους. Δεν χανεις κατι να το κοιταξεις.
Soutsi με το μαλακο το kick boxing μη μαυρισεις κανενα ματι :P
Και να σου πω και κατι που παρατηρησα; Τα πηγαινεις μια χαρα αλλα δεν το εχεις καταλαβει ακομα μαλλον.
Ολα τα κανεις, ολα τα σφαζεις, ολα τα μαχαιρωνεις αλλα ο φοβος σου δεν σε αφηνει να καταλαβεις ποσο μεγαλο αλμα εχεις κανει!
Εγω καμαρωνω παντως :)

----------


## Soutsi

> Αγαπητα μου παιδια!
> Καταρχην nnadia κοιταξε το αυχενικο σου γιατι παιζει να ειναι ΚΑΙ αυτο το προβλημα επειδη το μουδιασμα αυτο στον αυχενα ειναι χαρακτηριστικο στις κρισεις αγχους. Δεν χανεις κατι να το κοιταξεις.
> Soutsi με το μαλακο το kick boxing μη μαυρισεις κανενα ματι :P
> Και να σου πω και κατι που παρατηρησα; Τα πηγαινεις μια χαρα αλλα δεν το εχεις καταλαβει ακομα μαλλον.
> Ολα τα κανεις, ολα τα σφαζεις, ολα τα μαχαιρωνεις αλλα ο φοβος σου δεν σε αφηνει να καταλαβεις ποσο μεγαλο αλμα εχεις κανει!
> Εγω καμαρωνω παντως :)



lol :D που ρε συ blue? Στα λόγια??? το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να πάω στην δουλειά για εκείνο το δίμηνο και ναι ήταν μεγάλο βήμα. Αυτό με το kick boxing έχει καταντήσει αηδία απο το να το λέω εκτός φόρουμ το τελευταίο δίμηνο... Χαμογελάω ευχάριστα με την παρατήρηση σου, αλλά δεεεν, δεεεν, ακόμη κακαρίζω τα μάλα!
Και για πε...τι έγινε με το 18 και άνω? any news? καμία εξέλιξη?

----------


## Blue9791

Την Παρασκευη ειναι το επομενο ραντεβου μου οποτε θα σας πω τοτε.
Κανονικα το πρωτο ραντεβου ειναι διερευνητικο, μου πηρε ιστορικο (πληρες κλπ) αλλα επειδη εχω backround, το πρωτο ραντεβου θα το κανουμε σε 2 φασεις!
Οποτε απο το 3ο και μετα θα αρχισω να εχω ουσιαστικα νεα.

----------


## nnadia

Να ευχαριστήσω ξανά για τον χρόνο που διαθέτετε !
ως προς την αγοραφοβία ευτυχώς ξεπέρασα την φάση αυτή με πολύ διάβασμα και ψάξιμο. Δεν έχω τέτειο πρόβλημα. 
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να αντέξω είναι η ίδια η κρίση! την οποία πλέον μπορώ και αναγνωρίζω, δεν μπορώ όμως να φτάσω στο στάδιο να μην με νοιάζει που δεν μπορώ να αναπνεύσω τη νύχτα! συν του ότι ζω στην επαρχία οπότε οι επιλογές και οι δυνατότητες εύρεσης ψυχολογικής βοήθειας και μάλιστα .. οικονομικής είναι πολύ λίγες, τελικά καταφέρνω να εκνευρίζομαι και να συχτιρίζω την τύχη μου! 
εχετε δίκιο ως προς την γυμναστική πάντως! βοηθά απίστευτα!
Η απορία ως προς τη σύνδεση αυχενικού και κρίσεων υπάρχει καιρό στο μυαλό μου.. Εχω ρωτήσει από ψυχαναλυτές , γιατρούς, φυσιο8εραπευτές έως γιόγκιδες ... όλοι λένε οτί ναι είναι φυσιολογικό να υπάρχει κάποια σύνδεση αλλά κανείς δεν το αναλύει, δεν το ΄δεχεται ξεκάθαρα και ακόμα χειρότερα δεν δίνει κάποια λύση! εγώ πάντως αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι αυτά μου παρουσιάστικαν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα ! 
γι αυτό και ρώτησα εδώ για να δω αν έχει κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία και φυσικά όχι να βγάλουμε κάποιο ιατρικό απόφθεγμα αλλά να ήρεμίσει ίσως λίγο το μυαλο΄μου την επόμενη φορά που θα νιώσω οτί κάποιος μου τραβάει όλα τα νεύρα του αυχένα!! :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Να ευχαριστήσω ξανά για τον χρόνο που διαθέτετε !
> ως προς την αγοραφοβία ευτυχώς ξεπέρασα την φάση αυτή με πολύ διάβασμα και ψάξιμο. Δεν έχω τέτειο πρόβλημα. 
> Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να αντέξω είναι η ίδια η κρίση! την οποία πλέον μπορώ και αναγνωρίζω, δεν μπορώ όμως να φτάσω στο στάδιο να μην με νοιάζει που δεν μπορώ να αναπνεύσω τη νύχτα! συν του ότι ζω στην επαρχία οπότε οι επιλογές και οι δυνατότητες εύρεσης ψυχολογικής βοήθειας και μάλιστα .. οικονομικής είναι πολύ λίγες, τελικά καταφέρνω να εκνευρίζομαι και να συχτιρίζω την τύχη μου! 
> εχετε δίκιο ως προς την γυμναστική πάντως! βοηθά απίστευτα!
> Η απορία ως προς τη σύνδεση αυχενικού και κρίσεων υπάρχει καιρό στο μυαλό μου.. Εχω ρωτήσει από ψυχαναλυτές , γιατρούς, φυσιο8εραπευτές έως γιόγκιδες ... όλοι λένε οτί ναι είναι φυσιολογικό να υπάρχει κάποια σύνδεση αλλά κανείς δεν το αναλύει, δεν το ΄δεχεται ξεκάθαρα και ακόμα χειρότερα δεν δίνει κάποια λύση! εγώ πάντως αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι αυτά μου παρουσιάστικαν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα ! 
> γι αυτό και ρώτησα εδώ για να δω αν έχει κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία και φυσικά όχι να βγάλουμε κάποιο ιατρικό απόφθεγμα αλλά να ήρεμίσει ίσως λίγο το μυαλο΄μου την επόμενη φορά που θα νιώσω οτί κάποιος μου τραβάει όλα τα νεύρα του αυχένα!! :)


nnadia θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εχεις ψαξει (πχ μαγνητικη) αν εχεις προβλημα στον αυχενα με δισκοκοιλες? Πολυς κοσμος εχει και συνηθως αν τους ρωτησεις θα σου πουν για το ποσο χαλαει η ψυχολογια τους οταν το προβλημα επιδεινωνεται. Ενας απο αυτους ειμαι κι εγω. Ετσι ειμαι σημερα με ποναει ο αυχενας απο τα αριστερα βαραει στην κατω γναθο στο αυτι και στο ματι. Ξερω οτι η επιδεινωση οφειλεται στο οτι αλλαξε ο καιρος και στο οτι κρυωσα μαλλον την νυχτα. Εγω πιστευω οτι τα εκατονταδες νευρα που περνανε απο τον αυχενα με καποιο τροπο καποια απο αυτα πιεζονται και επηρεαζουν καποιους νευρωνες του εγκεφαλου που εχουν σχεση με την ψυχολογια. Κι εγω εχω ρωτησει αρκετους γιατρους καποιοι το αποκλειουν καποιοι λενε πιθανως το θεμα ειναι οτι κανενας δεν δινει λυση γιατι ειτε δεν υπαρχει ειτε δεν τη γνωριζει. Μεχρι τωρα η μονη που το εχει δεχθει ειναι η βελονιστρια που πηγαινα η οποια μου το ανελυε με την κινεζικη ιατρικη και ουσιαστικα ειναι η μονη που με ειχε βοηθησει σημαντικα μεσω του βελονισμου. Θυμαμαι αυτο που ελεγα μετα απο καποιες συνεδρειες βελονισμου " Α ετσι λοιπον ειναι να εισαι καλα ετσι αισθανονται αυτοι που δεν τους ποναει τιποτα..." Ειχα αποκτησει μια ισορροπια ψυχικη και σωματικη εκεινη την περιοδο που πηγαινα και ημουνα χαρουμενος πραγματικα χαρουμενος μετα απο πολλα χρονια. Βεβαια καποια στιγμη σταματησα (θελει και φραγκα) οποτε μετα απο καποιο διαστημα ολα μαμηθηκαν παλι. Κανονικα επρεπε να πηγαινω πιο αραια (μια φορα τον μηνα) αλλα ειχα αρχισει να το ψαχνω με ψυχιατρους και με φαρμακα.Κι απο εκει μετα απο μηνες δεν βγηκε νοημα παροτι με επιβεβαιωναν οτι θα γινω καλα. Τωρα παω σε ψυχολογο και εχω κοψει τα χαπια εκτος απο λιγο ζαναξ που και που. Τωρα ειμαι στο ψαξιμο να αντιληφθω ποσο το αγχος επιδεινωνει το σωματικο προβλημα που εχω. Και πιστευω οτι ισχυει οτι το στρες βρισκει τον πιο ευκολο δρομο να εκδηλωθει σωματικα στα σημεια οπου ηδη εχω προβλημα. Και ψαχνω τροπους πως να διαχειριστω το αγχος ωστε να μεινουν μονο οι σωματικοι πονοι.
Μεχρι τωρα εχω παρατηρησει οτι. 
α) φταιει η αδρεναλινη και η υπερβολικη εκκριση απο τον οργανισμο μου. 
Δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερνω αλλα ειμαι σε κατασταση στρες αρκετες ωρες οποτε ο οργανισμος θεωρει οτι απειλουμαι και υπερπαραγει αδρεναλινη. Αυτο το καταλαβαινω γιατι εχω τη αισθηση του κρυου περισσοτερο απο τους αλλους και ενω κρυωνω παραλληλα ιδρωνω. Αν ομως περπατησω αρκετα η δουλεψω χειρονακτικα καταναλωνω την υπερβολικη αδρεναλινη και ειμαι καλυτερα. Εδω ειναι που λεμε οτι η γυμναστικη βοηθαει καθως καταναλωνεις αδρεναλινη. Επισης οταν πεφτω για υπνο ενω αρχικα τα ποδια μου ειναι κρυα μετα καμμια ωρα νομιζω οτι εχουν παρει φωτια ειναι που ο οργανισμος προσπαθει να χαλαρωσει και να διωξει το αγχος και την αδρεναλινη 

β) Βλεπω οτι βοηθαει και ο ελεγχος της αναπνοης αλλα αυτο το ψαχνω τωρα.

γ) Οταν δεν ειμαι καλα και ειμαι μεσα σε μαυρες σκεψεις αν τυχει και αρχισω να μιλαω η ακομα καλυτερα να κανω πλακα με καποιον τοτε μειωνονται οι πονοι και στον αυχενα.

δ) Ο "απαγορευμενος καρπος" κοινως το σεξ ειναι και μαμω τα φαρμακα αλλα δεν διαρκει για ...παντα.

ε. Ο βελονισμος (που εχω δοκιμασει) αλλα και το μασαζ και η ρεφλεξολογια πιστευω οτι βοηθανε πολυ. Ομως θα ...ολοκληρωσω την μελετη μου σχετικα με τον βελονισμο απο τον επομενο μηνα που θα ξαναπαω εχοντας και την εμπειρια απο χαπια και ψυχογιατρους.

Τελος ναντια δεν ξερω αν εχεις παρομοιο προβλημα με ενα φιλο ο οποιος μου λεει οτι αισθανεται να του σφιγκονται οι μυες στο λαιμο σαν να πνιγεται και δεν μπορει να παρει καλα ανασα. Η λυση γι αυτον ειναι μερικα ποτηρακια τσιπουρο ή ουζο αλλα οπως του λεω κι εγω το ψιλοσουρωμα ειναι αλλη μια αποδειξη του συσωρευμενου αγχους καθως ειναι γνωστο οτι το αλκοολ λειτουργει χαλαρωτικα και αγχολυτικα

----------


## Blue9791

> nnadia θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εχεις ψαξει (πχ μαγνητικη) αν εχεις προβλημα στον αυχενα με δισκοκοιλες? Πολυς κοσμος εχει και συνηθως αν τους ρωτησεις θα σου πουν για το ποσο χαλαει η ψυχολογια τους οταν το προβλημα επιδεινωνεται. Ενας απο αυτους ειμαι κι εγω. Ετσι ειμαι σημερα με ποναει ο αυχενας απο τα αριστερα βαραει στην κατω γναθο στο αυτι και στο ματι. Ξερω οτι η επιδεινωση οφειλεται στο οτι αλλαξε ο καιρος και στο οτι κρυωσα μαλλον την νυχτα. Εγω πιστευω οτι τα εκατονταδες νευρα που περνανε απο τον αυχενα με καποιο τροπο καποια απο αυτα πιεζονται και επηρεαζουν καποιους νευρωνες του εγκεφαλου που εχουν σχεση με την ψυχολογια. Κι εγω εχω ρωτησει αρκετους γιατρους καποιοι το αποκλειουν καποιοι λενε πιθανως το θεμα ειναι οτι κανενας δεν δινει λυση γιατι ειτε δεν υπαρχει ειτε δεν τη γνωριζει. Μεχρι τωρα η μονη που το εχει δεχθει ειναι η βελονιστρια που πηγαινα η οποια μου το ανελυε με την κινεζικη ιατρικη και ουσιαστικα ειναι η μονη που με ειχε βοηθησει σημαντικα μεσω του βελονισμου. Θυμαμαι αυτο που ελεγα μετα απο καποιες συνεδρειες βελονισμου " Α ετσι λοιπον ειναι να εισαι καλα ετσι αισθανονται αυτοι που δεν τους ποναει τιποτα..." Ειχα αποκτησει μια ισορροπια ψυχικη και σωματικη εκεινη την περιοδο που πηγαινα και ημουνα χαρουμενος πραγματικα χαρουμενος μετα απο πολλα χρονια. Βεβαια καποια στιγμη σταματησα (θελει και φραγκα) οποτε μετα απο καποιο διαστημα ολα μαμηθηκαν παλι. Κανονικα επρεπε να πηγαινω πιο αραια (μια φορα τον μηνα) αλλα ειχα αρχισει να το ψαχνω με ψυχιατρους και με φαρμακα.Κι απο εκει μετα απο μηνες δεν βγηκε νοημα παροτι με επιβεβαιωναν οτι θα γινω καλα. Τωρα παω σε ψυχολογο και εχω κοψει τα χαπια εκτος απο λιγο ζαναξ που και που. Τωρα ειμαι στο ψαξιμο να αντιληφθω ποσο το αγχος επιδεινωνει το σωματικο προβλημα που εχω. Και πιστευω οτι ισχυει οτι το στρες βρισκει τον πιο ευκολο δρομο να εκδηλωθει σωματικα στα σημεια οπου ηδη εχω προβλημα. Και ψαχνω τροπους πως να διαχειριστω το αγχος ωστε να μεινουν μονο οι σωματικοι πονοι.
> Μεχρι τωρα εχω παρατηρησει οτι. 
> α) φταιει η αδρεναλινη και η υπερβολικη εκκριση απο τον οργανισμο μου. 
> Δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερνω αλλα ειμαι σε κατασταση στρες αρκετες ωρες οποτε ο οργανισμος θεωρει οτι απειλουμαι και υπερπαραγει αδρεναλινη. Αυτο το καταλαβαινω γιατι εχω τη αισθηση του κρυου περισσοτερο απο τους αλλους και ενω κρυωνω παραλληλα ιδρωνω. Αν ομως περπατησω αρκετα η δουλεψω χειρονακτικα καταναλωνω την υπερβολικη αδρεναλινη και ειμαι καλυτερα. Εδω ειναι που λεμε οτι η γυμναστικη βοηθαει καθως καταναλωνεις αδρεναλινη. Επισης οταν πεφτω για υπνο ενω αρχικα τα ποδια μου ειναι κρυα μετα καμμια ωρα νομιζω οτι εχουν παρει φωτια ειναι που ο οργανισμος προσπαθει να χαλαρωσει και να διωξει το αγχος και την αδρεναλινη 
> 
> β) Βλεπω οτι βοηθαει και ο ελεγχος της αναπνοης αλλα αυτο το ψαχνω τωρα.
> 
> γ) Οταν δεν ειμαι καλα και ειμαι μεσα σε μαυρες σκεψεις αν τυχει και αρχισω να μιλαω η ακομα καλυτερα να κανω πλακα με καποιον τοτε μειωνονται οι πονοι και στον αυχενα.
> 
> ...



Με καθε ευκαιρια, σαν φαρμακο, γελαστε. Και το λεω επειδη ειναι πιο ευκαιρο το γελιο απο το σεξ πχ.
Βαλε βιντεακια στο youtube, βαλε οτι καταλαβαινεις (δευτερο ενικο για να σας πιανω ολους), οτι και να εχω, οπως και να ειμαι, αν σκασει λιγο το χειλακι ολα μειωνονται στο μισο (αν οχι τελειως!).
Επισης (οιστρος παιδες, φυλαχτειτε) : Πρεπει εστω και ενα κομματι της μερας να ειναι προγραμματισμενο και να τηρειται το προγραμμα σχεδον ψυαναγκαστικα.
Δδλ, κανουμε μπανιο καθε βραδυ (νταξ μη βαλεις συγκεκριμενη ωρα) και μετα πασαλειβομαστε κρεμες, τζελ, μελ, οτι θελει ο καθενας.
'Η καθε μερα βγαζουμε το σκυλι βολτα ή κατι τετοιο τελος παντων.
Δημιουργειται ενας μπουσουλας ο οποιος γινεται σημειο αναφορας και βοηθαει στην εσω οργανωση.
Επισης μιας και αναφερθηκα στην οργανωση.
Σε ολα αυτα τα ψυχοτετοια βοηθαει ο χωρος μας να ειναι καθαρος και με μια σχετικη ταξη.
Αλλη διαθεση εχεις οταν γυρω σου ειναι ολα σταβλος και αλλη οταν ειναι στρωτα και καθαρα.
Και θα επιμεινω στο σεξ ακομα και αν δεν εχουμε διαθεση.
Τρωγοντας ερχεται η ορεξη!

----------


## Soutsi

μιλόντας για γέλιο...δεν ξέρω αν το πήρατε πρέφα αλλά στην υφήλιο έχει επικρατήσει τρέλα με το *Harlem Shake* googlarete το και θα βρέιτε άαααααπειρες εκτελέσεις απο παρέες σε όλο τον κόσμο που το χορεύουν μεν σαν νευρόσπαστα και φαίνεται κ ενδεχομένως να ναι μεγάλη μ@λκία, αλλά κατά ενα περίεργο τρόπο γουστάρω να βλέπω τις διάφορες version στο youtubi. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R8HGsbI4QY
Όσοι βρίσκεστε στας πρωτεύουσας με ενημέρωσαν απο το facebook oti θα γίνει μια μεγάλη διοργάνωση και Αθήνα, και αναμένεται να έχει ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλη επιτυχία. Εντάξ παιδιά είναι μλκία το ξέρουμε, βγάζει μάτι, (:eek:), αλλά για φανταστείτε ΠΟΣΟ ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ θα ναι αυτο ? :P 
*Με αυτά κ με αυτά συνειδητοποιώ πόσο έχει ανάγκη ο κόσμος να γελάσει κ να ξεφύγει απο το τυποποιημένο που ζει καθημερινά...*
Για όσους πιστούς για να δούν τι παίζει παρακάτω είναι το link της εκδήλωσης:
https://www.facebook.com/events/561065620585428/?ref=3

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Μωρε ξερω οτι το γελιο ειναι θεραπεια για πολλα αλλα οπως λεει και ενας φιλος "δεν υπαρχουν αστεια οπως παλια". Εχει στερεψει πολυ η πηγη του γελιου ή εγω εχω γινει πολυ απαιτητικος για να γελασω πραγματικα. Ευτυχως υπαρχουν κι οι μοντυ παιθονς και σωζουν (για μενα ) την κατασταση. Θελω γελιο αλλα να ειναι πηγαιο να σε συνταρασει που λεμε. Θυμαμαι πριν αρκετα χρονια ειχαμε μαζευτει καμμια εικοσαρια ατομα και ειχαμε βαλει να δουμε το Ενας & Ενας με τον καλογεροπουλο και τον κιμουλη. Ενταξει ειχε αστειες καταστασεις η ταινια γελαγανε ολοι εκτος απο μενα και εναν κολλητο μου. Ξαφνου σκαει μια φαση στην ταινια οπου ο "ψυχασθενης" κιμουλης μη ξεροντας τι να κανει τραβαει εναν γροθο σε μια γυναικα. Και πιο ηταν το κουφο...το φιλαρακι μου κι εγω μαμηθηκαμε στο γελιο και ολοι οι αλλοι μας κοιτουσανε απορεμενα που γελαγαμε... Ξερω γω αλλο επιπεδο αλλη αντιληψη του χιουμορ...
Το ψαξα και το βρηκα στο γιουτιουμπ ειναι στο 1:36 σημειο για μενα ολη η ταινια αξιζει μονο για αυτο τοσημειο.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmX7KrXHhzM

----------


## Blue9791

> μιλόντας για γέλιο...δεν ξέρω αν το πήρατε πρέφα αλλά στην υφήλιο έχει επικρατήσει τρέλα με το *Harlem Shake* googlarete το και θα βρέιτε άαααααπειρες εκτελέσεις απο παρέες σε όλο τον κόσμο που το χορεύουν μεν σαν νευρόσπαστα και φαίνεται κ ενδεχομένως να ναι μεγάλη μ@λκία, αλλά κατά ενα περίεργο τρόπο γουστάρω να βλέπω τις διάφορες version στο youtubi. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R8HGsbI4QY
> Όσοι βρίσκεστε στας πρωτεύουσας με ενημέρωσαν απο το facebook oti θα γίνει μια μεγάλη διοργάνωση και Αθήνα, και αναμένεται να έχει ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλη επιτυχία. Εντάξ παιδιά είναι μλκία το ξέρουμε, βγάζει μάτι, (:eek:), αλλά για φανταστείτε ΠΟΣΟ ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ θα ναι αυτο ? :P 
> *Με αυτά κ με αυτά συνειδητοποιώ πόσο έχει ανάγκη ο κόσμος να γελάσει κ να ξεφύγει απο το τυποποιημένο που ζει καθημερινά...*
> Για όσους πιστούς για να δούν τι παίζει παρακάτω είναι το link της εκδήλωσης:
> https://www.facebook.com/events/561065620585428/?ref=3



Ελα Θε μου...
Το gangnam ηταν πιο καλο!

----------


## Blue9791

> Μωρε ξερω οτι το γελιο ειναι θεραπεια για πολλα αλλα οπως λεει και ενας φιλος "δεν υπαρχουν αστεια οπως παλια". Εχει στερεψει πολυ η πηγη του γελιου ή εγω εχω γινει πολυ απαιτητικος για να γελασω πραγματικα. Ευτυχως υπαρχουν κι οι μοντυ παιθονς και σωζουν (για μενα ) την κατασταση. Θελω γελιο αλλα να ειναι πηγαιο να σε συνταρασει που λεμε. Θυμαμαι πριν αρκετα χρονια ειχαμε μαζευτει καμμια εικοσαρια ατομα και ειχαμε βαλει να δουμε το Ενας & Ενας με τον καλογεροπουλο και τον κιμουλη. Ενταξει ειχε αστειες καταστασεις η ταινια γελαγανε ολοι εκτος απο μενα και εναν κολλητο μου. Ξαφνου σκαει μια φαση στην ταινια οπου ο "ψυχασθενης" κιμουλης μη ξεροντας τι να κανει τραβαει εναν γροθο σε μια γυναικα. Και πιο ηταν το κουφο...το φιλαρακι μου κι εγω μαμηθηκαμε στο γελιο και ολοι οι αλλοι μας κοιτουσανε απορεμενα που γελαγαμε... Ξερω γω αλλο επιπεδο αλλη αντιληψη του χιουμορ...
> Το ψαξα και το βρηκα στο γιουτιουμπ ειναι στο 1:36 σημειο για μενα ολη η ταινια αξιζει μονο για αυτο τοσημειο.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmX7KrXHhzM



Καλογεροπουλος RULES!!!!
Monty Pythons RULE!!!!

----------


## mantis I

Είμαι σε Απόγνωση!!!!!!ας με συμβουλεψει κάποιος πιέζομαι τοοοοοοοοοσο πολυ που νομίζω οτι θα σκάσω!!!!!!!εκει που λέω οτι καλυτερευουν τα πράγματα Χειρότερα απο ποτε ειναι!Ελεος νομίζω οτι όλοι ειναι εναντίον μου!!!Στη δουλειά με μια υπάλληλο εχω μπλεξίματα,εγω είμαι προϊσταμένη και εχω βρει το μπελά μου εξαιτίας της.Αλλα να μην της το πούμε ευθέως να την καλυψουμε λεει η διευθυντρια!Που τα έχετε ακούσει αυτά!Το παιδι μου εχει πάθει κολλημα με την πάρτη μου και μεχρι στην δουλειά αναγκάζομαι. Να την παίρνω.Ο άντρας μου σου λεει εντάξει μωρά δεν εγινε και τιποτα.Ολο με γράφει στα πα... Του μιλάω και με γράφει κολλημένοι με την μπάλα!Δεν Αντέχω.ολο νομίζω οτι εγω φταίω για τις κρισεις πανικου αλλα οι άλλοι μου τις προκαλουν τελικα!Δεν θέλω τωρα δεύτερο παιδι και ο άντρας μου νευριαζει. Και δεν μου μιλάει!γαμω περνάω ε;

----------


## mantis I

Βοήθεια στο μέρος που είμαι δεν εχω!Εχω φοβία μεχρι και στο περίπτερο να πάω για να μην πεθάνω!Το καλυτερο ο άντρας μου γουστάρει κατα βάθος που είμαι έτσι κι όλοι μου λένε οτι ζηλεύει,Παρίσι μεχρι και κρυφή κάμερα στο Σπιτι μου έβαλε για να δει λεει γιατι ήμουνα απο μακρη!Ενταξει αν νομίζει οτι ήμουν απομακρη γιατι δεν με ρώταγε λέω εγω τωρα με το φτωχό μου μυαλο.Αλλα μωρά τον συγχωρεσα αντί να τα κανω ολα Πουτ....Και να μην στεναχώρησω τους γονείς μου τους παλιοσυντηρητικους!ειμαι μόλις 28 και νομίζω οτι η ζωη μου καταστρεφεται!Δεν ζω το καταλαβαινετε;δεν μπορω να πάω ούτε για καφε το Σπιτι εχει γινει κρυσφυγετο!ναι γουσταρει ο άντρας μου όμως γιατι σου λεει την εχω Σπιτι και δεν κουνιέται και δεν εχω παρέα να κουνηθεί αφού εδω ειναι όλοι χωριάτες κολλημενοι που να πάω;Βολευτηκα στο καλύβι μου!Δεν αντέχω θέλω να τα αλλάξω ολα ολα τα παντα γιατι τρελαινομαι

----------


## mantis I

Ήμουνα ενα κορίτσι με όρεξη κέφι πριν έξι χρονια νομίζω τελικα οτι ο άντρας που αγαπώ τι σκατα αγαπώ,με εχει κανει έτσι και βέβαια υπάρχουν βαθύτερες απο την παιδική ηλικία και τα συναφή προβλήματα αλλα δεν μου ταιριάζει αυτή η ζωη και υπό μένω υπομενω μεχρι ποτε;;;μεχρι να σκάσω να παθω έμφραγμα εγκεφαλικό;τι στο διάολο εχω;πως θα αντέξω αύριο σε μια συνέντευξη για την δουλειά μου.δεν θέλω να πάω στη δουλειά!δεν μου αρέσει η Πούτ....η δουλειά που όλοι κατα ανάγκη δουλεύουμε για τα χαράτσια για το γαλα του παιδιού και όχι γιατι γουσταρουμε.αν σταματήσω τη δουλειά πως ο δικός μου ο χαζος άντρας θα μεγαλώσει το δεύτερο παιδι που μου χει πράξει να κάνουμε και μου κρατάει και μούτρα!οχι ρε φίλε!ειμαι εγω τρελή;

----------


## Soutsi

Κοίτα... καλό είναι που τα λές, λέγε και ξεμπούκωνε... Μέσα στα λόγια σου βγάινουν αλήθειες αν το χεις πάρει χαμπάρι...Στα πρώτα πόστ σου έγραφες αχ εχω αυτό κ αυτό τι να κάνω αλλά τον άντρα μου τον αγαπώ, θαρρείς κ αν είχες υποψία οτι δεν τον αγαπούσες τελικά θα σε έκρινε κανείς απο εδώ μέσα. Αγαπητή μου, ολα σου τα άγχη προφανώς προέρχονται απο κάπου...η κύρια αιτία είναι η κακή σχέση μας με τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό. Και λέω εγώ τώρα, βρε μήπως δεν είσαι αληθινή με τον εαυτό σου? βρε μήπως τελικά αυτό που νιώθεις για τον άντρα σου δεν είναι πλέον αγάπη αλλά ενα αίσθημα σιγουριάς? Μην τρελάινεσαι...και ουτε θέλω να σου ανάψω φυτίλια στα καλά καθούμενα, απλά αυτό εγώ που ξέρω κ μου το τονίζει κ ο ψυχαναλυτής μου είναι οτι χωρίς να σπάσεις μερικά αυγά ομελέτα δεν έχει. Κοίτα και πές του 2 3 πράγματα του άντρα σου με ύφος επιτακτικό γιατί δεν είσαι καλά, κ αν δεν το παίρνει χαμπαρί , άλλος @@ρας κ αυτός...καιρός να το πάρει!!! Χώνεψε το, εδώ δεν θέλει μουρμουρίσματα κ πολλά λόγια, θέλει 2 κουβέντες καθαρές κ ξάστερες. Πές του συνοπτικά, ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΜΕ, ΠΟΝΑΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ, ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΑς ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ? ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΙΩΘΩ, ΘΕΛΩ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ Κ ΟΧΙ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ. Να κόψει τις μλκίες με τις ζήλειες κ αν τολμήσει πάλι να κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο με κάμερα, πές του οτι θα την κοπανήσεις κ δεν θα σε ξαναδεί..Πάτα πόδι ρε παιδί μου πώς το λένε!!! Κοίτα μην δυαλίσεις το σπίτι σου στα καλά καθούμενα αλλά κοίτα να το ταρακουνήσεις λίγο και ας πέσουν μερικοί σοβάδες... Ρε συ mantis μερικά πράγματα γίνονται κ για καλό...πού ξέρεις... όσο για την δουλειά, χέστο αυτό κ κάνε το γαργάρα, shit happens κ δεν είναι στο χέρι σου, το πολύ πολύ μίλα ξανά στην διευθύντρια. Το παιδί σου θα στρώσει κ αυτό σιγά σιγά. Δές τι γίνεται με τα άτομα που μπορούν να σε στηρίξουν κ που με αυτούς μοιραζεσαι τις ευθύνες κ τις υποχρεώσεις σου σαν ενήλικας, δηλαδή τον άντρα σου. Κάνε του μια ειλικρινή κ σταράτη κουβέντα. Με προσωρινές λύσεις υπεκφυγές, κ παροπίδες τα ίδια προβλήματα θα έχεις κ τα υπόλοιπα χρόνια του έγγαμου σου βίου με ή και οχι δεύτερο παιδί. Η απόφαση είναι δική σου

υ.γ.--->τους γονείς άστους, αυτοί είναι υπάιτιοι για πολλά μας άνχη απο τις προσδοκίες τους. όταν θα παίρνεις αποφάσεις θα τις παίρνεις με γνώμονα τον εαυτό σου, τον άντρα σου κ το παιδί σου. Οι γονείς είναι κ θα είναι σε πολλά συντηριτικοί όταν πρόκειται ειδικά για τα παιδιά τους. Ε δεν θα σκάσεις κιολας για αυτούς, άσε που στην τελική κ σε στραβοτιμονιά να βρεθείς κ σκατά να τα κάνεις ολα σύμφωνα με αυτούς, αυτοί πάλι θα σε δεχθούν άσχετα με τα τωρινά κυρήγματα τους. Είναι στην φύση τους...

Είμαι σκληρή ε? δεν γίνεται αλλιώς...μόνο έτσι ταρακουνιόμαστε πολλές φορές δυστυχώς...

----------


## mantis I

Soutsi πραγματικά μου μιλάς σαν την Αδερφη μου που μιλούσα πριν στο τηλέφωνο μαζί της κλαιγοντας και με στηρίζει παρά πολυ,γιατι το εχει ζήσει παρά πολυ καλα όλο αυτό.Καλα κανεις και μου τα λες για να ξύπνησω και χειρότερα πες μου.Νιωθω όλη την ωρα υπεύθυνη του εαυτού μου νιώθω οτι τον ζόριζω.Πριν απο μισή ωρα πιάνω τον άντρα μου που παρακαλαει την κόρη μου να παει μαζί του βόλτα και το παιδι εχει πάθει κόλλημα όπως είπα μαζί μου και δεν με απο χωρίζεται και τσαντιστηκε ο σύζυγος και γυρνάει με ύφος και μου λεει να πως το κανες το παιδι σαν τα μούτρα σου.Ωπα ρε του λέω οτι ειναι ετσι ειναι που ειναι συνέχεια μαζι μου γιατι λείπει αυτός πολλές ώρες λόγω δουλειάς και αν βλέπει την Μαμα που ζαλιζεται. Που είμαι καπωςαυτο λογικό και μέγα λάθος να να υιοθετεί κάποιες καταστάσεις όπως δεν θέλω να πάω βόλτα θέλω να κάτσω Σπιτι και τέτοια τις βλακείες που λέω εγω τις οποίες λόγο οτι ειναι πέντε χρόνων τις εχω κόψει εδω και δυο χρονια γιατι τα παιδια ειναι πανέξυπνα και σφουγγαρια.Ο άντρας μου δεν δέχεται οτι εγω προφανώς και εχω ψύχοσωματικα αλλα όχι τι θα πας σε ψυχολόγο;Γιατι είσαι τρελή;Μιλάμε για τριάντα δυο χρόνων άνθρωπο θα μου πεις τι ρόλο παίζει η ηλικία αν ο άλλος ειναι κολλημένοι.απο την άλλη εγω η κότα δεν πάω μονη μου ειναι σαν να εχω πάθει εξάρτηση απο τον άντρα μου σαν οτι πει ειναι σωστό ενώ γνωρίζω πως δεν ειναι ετσι.Σαφως και του έκανα και γω το κήρυγμα οτι πόσο πισω εχεις μείνει και είσαι κολλημένο μυαλό και τέτοια φοβάμαι πως όλο αυτό θα το χρησιμοποιήσει εναντίον μου δηλαδή α!εχεις ψυχολογικά α!εισαι επικυνδυνη μάνα!μου το χε πει περισι!Σηγουρα οι γονείς μου είχαν θέματα σαν γονείς ο μεθυστακας πατέρας ο κατάπιε δικός που βέβαια αγαπάει τα παιδια του αλλα έκανε αυτό που γουστάρει και ποτε ποτε μα ποτε δεν συζητάμε και πέτυχα λαχείο άντρα που ποτε ποτε δεν συζητάει οταν του μιλάω για τα θέματα μου τα ψυχολογίκα γιατι δεν τον νοιαζουν,Μονο αυτά που θελουμε ακούμε για την ΔΕΗ ΟΤΕ και τέτοια και το παιδι ναι ειναι καλός πατέρας στο σύζυγος το χάνει!Εχω καταντήσει ενοχικη οτι γίνεται παίρνω τις ευθυνες!Ο εαυτός μου το υποσυνείδητο το Εγω μου κάνουν εκρήξεις!Μου Φωνάζουν απο Χιλιόμετρα ξύπνα ΡΕ μου λένε.και τι κανω τα αποδέχομαι και κάθομαι!απο περισι που γράφω στο φόρουμ δεν εχω αλλάξει και κατι αλλα κατι πρεπει να γινει.Ο ψυχολόγος ειναι μια αρχή παίρνω τηλ να κλείσω ραντεβού κι ολο αναβάλλεται το ραντεβού μην μου πούνε κατι σοβαρό ψυχασθενεια οτι εχω!Εκει το χανω το παιχνίδι!Ειμαι σκέτο φόβιτσιαρα και δεν ξερω τι άλλο (συγνώμη γράφω απο το κινητό και κανει διορθώσεις μονο του οτι δεν καταλαβαίνεις πες μου)τωρα εχω τρέλα νευρα!Με μένα τα εχω βάλει!Αναρωτιεμαι γιατι εμαι ετσι φταίνε οι γονείς μου;φταίω εγω;φταίνε οι επιλογές μου;Αλλα το σημαντικό ειναι να το ξεπεράσω δεν αντέχω άλλες κρισεις πανικου και αγχος και θλίψη και οτι άλλο δεν μπορω να στηρίχτηκε στα πόδια μου!Παλι καλα που γράφω και κάποιος με ακούει εκτός απο τον άντρα μου που φοράει ωτοασπιδες....

----------


## mantis I

Και αύριο αχ!Αυριο που εχω πάθει απο τωρα πανικό να πάω στην κιλό συνέντευξη να πω τις μαλακιες της δουλειάς. Και δεν θέλω δεν εχω την δύναμη να το κανω!εχω πολλα πολλα μα παρά πολλα έσωψυχικα θέματα που το τελευταίο ειναι η δουλειά!Δεν θέλω να ξυπ ησω και να ειναι ολα ίδια!Βαρεθηκα θέλω να ειμαι ήρεμη!Δεν θέλω να κανω τα ίδια λάθη.Αυτο που ειμαι σίγουρα κάποιοι βοήθησαν να ειμαι ετσι ευαίσθητη με το παραμικρό ευάλωτη και εχεις δίκιο οι γονείς έχουν την μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα σε ολο αυτό.

----------


## mantis I

Ειμαι σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο τα λέω τωρα και ξέσπαω και;τι θα αλλάξει;πρεπει να πάω ψυχολόγο παλιότερα μου στείλε κάποιος τα στοιχεία κάποιου καλού ψυχολόγου αλλα δεν το βρίσκω.Αν κάποιος μπορει ας μου στείλει σε προσωπικό μήνυμα κάποιον που γνωρίζει και θα με βοηθήσει.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## mantis I

Εντάξει θα μου πείτε και τι μας τα λες τωρα εμάς και δεν τα μείνεις μονη σου αλλα αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω μια οργή προς το προσωπο του άντρα μου που κάθεται χαλαρούς στον καναπέ μετά απο ολο αυτό και βλέπει τηλεόραση και δεν τον νοιάζει και καθόλου πως νιώθω εγω και μου την δίνει που δεν μιλαει δεν συζητάει δεν αντέχω μου προκαλεί και αυτός πίεση και έλα ντε ποιος θα με κατηγορήσει που νιώθω ετσι αυτή τη στιγμή του μιλάς και σε γραφει.Θα πάω πανω του και θα του πω σηκω θα κάτσεις να με ακούσεις πρεπει να βρεθεί μια λύση!Τελικα δεν ξερω και γω αν αγαπάω αυτήν την εικόνα του,πολλές φορές βγάζει μια κακιά για τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους προς την οικογενεια μου,Θα σας αναφέρω μερικά παλιά σκηνικά που έχουν συμβεί αλλα τρανταχτά για εμένα πέρα απο την κάμερα που συνέβη και το δικαιολόγησε οτι το έκανε για να δει τι είχα γιατι ήμουνα απομακρη και τον ρώτησα τότε γιατι τι νομίζεις οτι σε απαιτούσα και μου απάντησε οτι δεν το απέκλεισε λες και γω που ήμουνα δουλειά Σπιτι είχα χρόνο για τέτοια αλλα ας μην το αναλύσω πιο πολυ.Και γιατι ρε άνθρωπε δεν με ρωταγες ευθέως του είπα,Αλλο περιστατικό πριν μάθω οτι ειμαι εγκυος μου είχε ζητήσει να παντρευτουμε και όπως έλεγε η μάνα του είχαμε αργήσει 22 ετών εγω.Τοτε είχαμε τσακωθει πολυ άσχημα εγω είχα παράλληλα τη σχολή και του εξήγησα οτι αν δεν τελειώσω που θα τελείωναν σύντομα ας μην βιαζόμαστε 28 ετών αυτός.Οχι γιατι να περιμένουμε και τέτοια.Μαθαινω για την εγκυμοσυνη και το προχωρήσαμε τα βρήκαμε!το παιδι μου το ωραιότερο δώρο απο τον Θεό.Αυτος γενικά εχει το προφίλ του κλασικού πατέρα καλοπέραση με φαΐ με το παιδι παντα με συγγενείς με τυπικά απλά πράγματα.εγω παντα πιο ρομαντική όνειροπολλα γουτζου γιυτζου,αυτός οχι και πολλα πολλα.Φιλι σε δημόσιο χώρο ποτε ποτε μονο σε διακοπές οι δυο μας αραιά και που.Στην εγκυμοσυνη μου ο Σπαστικος που δεν σε αγγίζει για να μην τραυματιστεί το μωρο.Οταν ήρθε το μωρο δεν είχε και πολυ συμμετοχή μονη μου να κανω μπάνιο το νεογέννητο μονη μου να το χω αγκαλια με κόκκινους ξενύχτια αυτός δουλειά υπνο και ψώνια.Οχι συμμετοχή αφού θυμάμαι με ασαραντιστο το μωρο να εχει κολικους και να μην ξυπνάει να πάρει στο μωρο φάρμακα για τον πόνο.Αλλη μια φορά οταν είχα μια αποβολη πήγα στους δικούς μου με το παιδι και εκατσα δυο μερες για να ξεκουραστούν.Τρελαθηκε και γιατι δεν ήρθες αμέσως στο Σπιτι και έκατσες εκεί και κατι κουλα εγω αναυδη λέω δεν ειναι δυνατόν να συμβαινει.Μεχρι παρατήρηση και για τα έξοδα του Σουπερ μου χει κανει οτι χαλαρά λεφτά σε σαμπουαν και μαλλακτικες μαλλιων περιττά έξοδα για μια γυναίκα με πολυ και μακρύ μαλλι.Αμ το άλλο που εχει άποψη για το χρωμα στους τοιχους στο Σπιτι για τις κουρτίνες εντάξει καλο να λεει τη γνώμη του αλλα οχι και να την επιβάλλει οπως επιθυμεί.Εγω βλέπω και τους δικούς μου που τον κοιτάνε με μισό ματι και καλα εντάξει ώρες ώρες ειναι υπερβολικός αλλα όλοι με τον καλο λόγο καλο παιδι δουλεύει σκληρά και κανει δύσκολη δουλειά.Ενταξει όλοι καλα παιδια ειναι απο την στιγμή που δεν έχουνε πράξει φόνο μονο που εγω ειμαι καλύτερη που ανέχομαι και το χειρότερο ανέχομαι πιέσεις και δεν μιλάω κανω τουμπεκι και τελικα σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν ταιριαζουμε και ολο αυτό έρχεται απο τη σχέση μου με τον άντρα μου;

----------


## mantis I

Αυτοψυχαναλυση κανω αλλα τουλάχιστον τα μοιράζονται!σορρυ παιδια σας κούρασα.

----------


## Soutsi

> α!εχεις ψυχολογικά α!εισαι επικυνδυνη μάνα!μου το χε πει περισι!


Axxx, Χριστέ μου τι ακούω... μπα δεν είμαι εγώ για σπίτι, θα τον διαολόστελνα σε μηδέν χρόνο. Και τα τροχόσπιτα καλά είναι

όσο για αυτά που περιγράφεις καλά είναι στο επίπεδο που όπως προείπα ξεμπουκώνεις. Αλλά ξέρεις τι ρε συ mantis τι άλλο θέλεις δηλαδή για να καταλάβεις οτι π΄ρεπει να αλλάξεις την ζωή σου δραστικά? Ψάχνεις σημάδια? Θέλεις να κατέβει άγγελος Κυρίου κ να σου πεί τι να κάνεις? ΡΕ ΞΥΠΝΑ 

Πάρε τον κ@λο σου κ σήκω να βρείς εναν καλό ψυχολόγο/ψυχίατρο/ψυχαναλυτή, αν έχει 2 ιδιότητες μαζί ακόμη καλύτερα, κ άσε τα κομπλεξικά του τύπου μήοως είμαι τρελή κ όοοοολες αυτές τις μλκίες που εδώ μέσα ΤΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ! Ρε συ τι νομίζεις οτι εσυ αν μας δεις ολους εμάς έξω θα καταλάβεις τπτ, ή θα μας πάρεις για τρελοικομέια? Χαμπάρι δεν θα πάρεις στο λέω εγώ! Το αντίθετο μάλιστα, απο τις ενοχές μας είμαστε σε γενικές γραμμές πολύ προσεκτικοί για την συμπεριφορά μας. Εσύ δηλαδή ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να δείς την αλήθεια γιατί είναι πίκρα κ δεν σε βολέυει συννεχίζεις αυτό το μαρτύριο. Ε τι να σε κάνω βρε αγάπη μου, αυτό είναι μαζοχισμός! Σε παρακαλώ ξεκόλλα πριν χαραμίσεις ολότελα ολα σου τα χρόνια... 

Βάλε αν θές κ την αδερφή σου να διαβάσει ολο αυτό κ να δείς τι θα σου πεί. Εμείς εδώ συμφέρον δεν έχουμε, κ ο,τι κ αν σου είπα οσο σκληρό κ αν ακούγεται το λέω απο αγάπη, οχι γιατί σε ήξερα κ απο χθές, αλλά σε πολλά σημεία είναι σαν να βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας. ΡΕ ΣΥ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ? 

Η μόνη σου σκέψη θα ναι απο εδώ κ στο εξής να βρείς εναν καλό θεραπευτή,κ οταν τον βρείς βάλε τον να μιλήσει κ στον άντρα σου μπάς κ σουρώσει οταν ενας τρίτος ειδικευμένος άνθρωπος του πει πως έχουν τα πράγματα.

Μην περιμένεις ευχολόγια κ μελιστάλαχτα λόγια, αν θέλεις το καλό σου, πρέπει να το κάνεις με το δύσκολο τρόπο. Βρε δές το σαν μια δοκιμασία στην ζωή σου, σαν ενα ακόμη απο αυτά που επιφυλάσει η ζωή κ που πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσεις, άσχετα αν δενείναι σαν την πιο κοινή ιστορ'ια που κατά καιρούς ακούς στις συζητήσεις για το τι συμβάινει γύρω μας. ΝΑΙ, ΣΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΊΝΟΥΝ, οχι δεν είναι πλαστελίνη, ΣΚΑΤΑ είναι ρε συ mantis, άσχετα αν εσύ δεν θέλεις να δείς το πρόβλημα ως έχει γιατί κατά βάθος δεν σε βολεύει.

Με αγάπη
Soutsi

----------


## ti einai touto pali

mantis καπου γραφεις "" Βαρεθηκα θέλω να ειμαι ήρεμη! ΄"" ...μεγαλη κουβεντα παραπολυ μεγαλη κουβεντα.... Μου κανε κλικ οταν την διαβασα , δεν ξερεις ποσες φορες το εχω μονολογισει στον εαυτο μου... "βαρεθηκα κουραστηκα θελω να ειμαι ηρεμος..." Τι να σου γραψω δεν ξερω εχεις τον δικο σου γολγοθα οπως κι ο καθενας εδω περα. Γνωμη μου ξεκινα ψυχολογο εστω και χωρις να το γνωριζει ο αντρας σου και οι γυρω σου. Κανε κατι για να ισορροπισεις τον εαυτο σου , Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ" μονο μη το αφηνεις , σταματα το καπως γιατι οσο παει και θα χειροτερευει. Δεν ξερω ποσο και αν μπορεις αλλα ενας ψυχολογος θα σε βοηθησει πιστευω να βρεις τον δρομο μεσα απο τα αδιεξοδα σου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αντιμετωπισα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα μαλον εχεις ευαισθητα νευρα.εγω το ξεπερασα πληρως οταν βρηκα το ταιρι μου το ιδιο θα σου συνηστουσα και σε εσενα...

----------


## mantis I

Τουλάχιστον κάποιος με καταλαβαίνει.Σημερα το πρωί έκανα την άρρωστη και δεν πήγα για δουλειά.Μιλησα με την κολλητό μου και μου ειπε ακριβώς τα ίδια,παρε τη ζωη στα χέρια σου εσύ γράφεις την ιστορία σου η οποία δεν ειναι καθόλου σαν εμένα αφού πριν λιγο μου ανέφερε οτι θα αλλάξει και χώρα οπως ειναι εδω τα πράγματα.Και την χάρηκα την ζεψα για την αποφασιστικότητα της σε αντίθεση με μένα τη δειλη που δεν παει ούτε μεχρι το περίπτερο.Παντα μου άρεσαν οι αλλαγές στη ζωη μου μιζέριαζα με την ρουτίνα αλλα και μεσα σε αυτήν την ρουτίνα δεν βρίσκω χαρές ειναι ελάχιστες.

----------


## mantis I

Πριν κανά δίωρο έπιασα τον άντρα μου και του είπα αναλυτικά πως εχει το πράγμα.Του εξήγησα οτι ολο αυτό που τραβάω με τις κρισεις τις οποίες δεν πολυ καταλαβαίνει γιατι δεν τις εχει περάσει,τα παντα τα παντα πόσο με ενοχλεί ακόμα και στάση του σωματος του οταν του μιλάω και στέκεται χαλαρος πόσο μα πόσο πολυ με ενοχλεί που δείχνει οτι δεν τον αγγίζει,Βέβαια ωμά σταθερά και με επιτακτικό ύφος του είπα οτι θέλω να ειναι δίπλα μου κι οχι απέναντι μου σε όλη την προσπάθεια με τον ψυχολόγο γιατι αν θέλει να ειμαι μαζι του πρεπει και να με στηρίζει σε κατι τόσο μα τόσο σημαντικό για μένα!!Μιλαω για την ζωη μου!!!του είπα στην οποία ειναι μέρος της και το αποδέχτηκε ως εχει.Συμφωνησαμε να με πηγαίνει αυτός για αρχή και αν χρειαστεί να μιλήσει και αυτος.Του είπα ακόμη και για τις παιδικές μου αναμνήσεις το πόσο καθοριστικό ρόλο έχουν παίξει σε ολο αυτό οπως αν εγω δεν ειμαι καλα αυτό θα εχει αντίκτυπο στη σχέση μου με το παιδι στη σχέση μου μαζι του και σε όλες μου τις κοινωνικές συναναστροφες.Εκανα το πρόβλημα μου πρόβλημα του κατάφερα να εχω την κατανόηση και την απαίτησα να την εχω,Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι υπερβολική αλλα αυτή ειναι η αλήθεια.Του είπα ωμά οτι περιστατικά πριν 4 και 5 χρονια μαζι του που με εχουν επηρεάσει και οτι δεν τα εχω ξεχάσει και έμεινε κόκαλο ούτε που θύμοταν τα συγκεκριμένα και για να μην μακρυγορω ήδη νιώθω πολυ καλυτερα μιλάω και δεν εχω κόλλημα να μιλήσω σε όλους για το πρόβλημα μου,Στην αρχή βέβαια δεν έδειξε και πολυ θετικός αφου μου ειπε οτι θέλει πολλα λεφτά για ψυχολόγο γενικά οτι όλοι θέλουν χρήμα και του εξήγησα θα πληρώσω όσο όσο κι όσο για την ψυχική μου.Και σας ρωτώ ποσά λεφτά ειναι η επίσκεψη σε έναν ψυχολόγο και πόσο συχνά πρεπει να πηγαινει κάποιος;

----------


## mantis I

Και κατι ακόμα τι προτείνετε,ψυχολο η ψυχίατρο;Ψυχαναλυση με ποιον κανεις;Καθε ποτε;Σου δίνουν φάρμακα;να βρω κάποιον στην περιοχή μου η να πάρω κάποιον που να ειναι σε κάποια απόσταση για να μην διαρρεύσει κατι μιας και μένω σε μια σχετικά κλειστή κοινωνία.Απο Αθήνα κοντά στα βόρεια προάστια γνωρίζετε κάποιον καλο;Τι τιμή παίρνουν;Υπάρχουν και με την ασφάλεια η να μην γυρευω;

----------


## mantis I

Οταν λέω διαρρεύσει εννοώ για την δουλειά μου,και οταν λέω θα το πω σε όλους εννοώ συγγενείς φίλους δικούς μου πολυ δικούς μου ανθρώπους.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

γεια σου mantis. Εκανες μεγαλο βημα ή μαλλον εκανες ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ με το να ξεκαθαρισεις με τον αντρα σου. Η δικια μου εμπειρια λεει οτι καλυτερα να ξεκινησεις απο ψυχολογο. Ο ψυχολογος δεν ειναι γιατρος θελω να πω δεν εχει τελειωσει ιατρικη εχει τελειωσει κλαδο της Φιλοσοφικης. Βοηθαει με την συζητηση να αντιληφθεις σιγα σιγα μονη σου τι ειναι αυτο που σε χαλαει και να ψαξεις δρομους να το αντιμετωπισεις. Βεβαιως η στιρηξη του αντρα σου ειναι κατι πολυ θετικο ακομα και το οτι θα σε πηγαινει. Στην πορεια της ψυχοθεραπειας πιθανως θα καταλαβεις αν θα πρεπει και αυτος να ερθει σε καποιες συνεδριες για να συζητησετε με τον ψυχολογο. Ενας ψυχολογος δεν σου λεει σωνει και καλα κανε αυτο σε αφηνει να αποφασισεις μονη σου και μεσα απο την συζητηση. Ακομα και το αν θα χρειαστεις ψυχιατρο και φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια για μια περιοδο θα το καταλαβεις μεσα απο την συζητηση με τον ψυχολογο. Εμενα η ψυχιατρος που πρωτοπηγα και η ψυχολογος που παω τωρα μου παιρναν απο 40 ευρω την επισκεψη για μια ωρα αλλα δεν ειμαι απο Αθηνα. Το καθε ποτε θα πηγαινεις το καταλαβαινεις εσυ απο μονη σου εγω παω καθε τρεις βδομαδες. Πιθανως στο φορουμ "συναδελφοι" απο Αθηνα να μπορουν να σου προτεινουν καποιον με προσωπικο μηνυμα. Οσο για το να μην το μαθουν οι αλλοι σε καταλαβαινω αλλα παραλληλα βιδωνομαι ασχημα γιατι σε τουτη την χωρα εχουν ακομα μεσαιωνικες αντιληψεις και θεωρουν τα ψυχολογικα ταμπου. Εγω ας πουμε στην προχθεσινη μου επισκεψη στην ψυχολογο αντιληφθηκα οτι με ηχογραφει. Της ειπα "τι ειναι αυτο" μου λεει στο εχω πει απο την αρχη και συμφωνησες μαλλον δεν το θυμομουν αλλα ενταξει προσωπικα στα ...παπαρια μου της ειπα στην πλακα "αμα θες σου επιτρεπω να το βγαλεις και στα καναλια δεν εχω προβλημα" αλλωστε το ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΠΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ...

----------


## mantis I

Οχι αυτό με την ηχογράφηση?Ti einai touto Pali? κυριολεκτικα!Με αγχωσε.Εγω μόλις τωρα ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ αλλα τα 40 Ευρώ τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα ειναι υπερβολικό!Δεν υπάρχει κάποια πιο οικονομική λύση;Ψυχολογοι με ασφάλεια ας πούμε;Δεν ξερω γι αυτό ρωτάω.Δηλαδη Ψυχαναλυση με ποιον κανεις;Ο σύμβουλος ψυχολόγος που ανήκει στην συμβουλευτική ψυχολογία τι κανει;Εγω δεν εχω αντιρρηση θα πάω αλλα με τόσα λεφτα πως να το συνεχίσεις;

----------


## betelgeuse

H ηχογραφηση δεν ειναι κατι το περιεργο , αλλοι κρατουν σημειωσεις ολη την ωρα, αρκει βεβαια να το ξερεις .

Υπαρχουν διαφοροι τυποι ψυχοθεραπειας που απαιτουν λιγοτερες συνεδριες και για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα , 3 φορες την εβδομαδα ειναι κυριως σε ψυχαναλυση .
Για παραδειγμα εγω ειμαι σε λιστα αναμονης για θεραπεια η οποια θα εχει διαρκεια 2 μηνων , βεβαια ειναι περιπου 8 ωρες την ημερα αλλα εγω ειμαι καμμενη περιπτωση!!!!!
. Προς το παρον κανω συμβουλευτικη μια φορα στις 2 εβδομαδες .
Η γνωσιακη θεραπεια κραταει επισης περιπου 2 μηνες με μια συνεδρια την εβδομαδα συνηθως.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

mantis δεν σου εγραψα για τρεις φορες τη βδομαδα. Εγω παω μια φορα καθε 3 βδομαδες. Ισχυουν και αυτα που γραφει η betelgeuse παραπανω αλλα το ποτε θα πηγαινεις και για ποσο χρονικο διαστημα θα το αποφασισεις εσυ στην πορεια της ψυχοθεραπειας. Μπορει εσυ να θες να πας μια φορα τον μηνα αυτο θα το καταλαβεις απο μονη σου θα δεις. Παντως μεσος ορος απο οτι εχω ρωτησει την ψυχολογο μου ειναι μια φορα καθε δυο βδομαδες. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν ψυχολογοι σε καποια δημοσια νοσοκομεια ξερω οτι υπαρχουν ψυχιατροι σε πολλα απο αυτα. 

Σε αυτο το φορουμ σε αλλο λημμα θα βρεις πληροφοριες για καποια κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας που απο οτι καταλαβαινω ειναι δωρεαν κανε κλικ στο παρακατω


http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...B3%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## mantis I

Λοιπόν μπήκα στο διαδίκτυο να βρω ψυχολόγους της περιοχής μου,ε τι μας πω οτι με τους τρεις εχω πολλούς κοινούς φίλους στο Facebook,και ειναι και συνομιληκοι μου,χαζομαρα μου ε;κρατάω επιφυλάξεις γιατι οπως εχω πει μένω σε μια κλειστή κοινωνία,τι να κανω;να βρω καλυτερα κάποιον απο Αθήνα και τι εγινε και μια φορά την εβδομάδα καλα ειναι ε;

----------


## mantis I

Σκατα σκατα σκατα!!!Δεν πήγα δουλειά πάλι,το απόγευμα έκλεισα ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο,για να δούμε.Απο το τηλέφωνο δεν μπορούσα να τον καταλαβω τι σόι ειναι.Ειναι σαν ραντεβούδακι μεταξύ δυο άγνωστων.Ο άντρας μου λεει οτι βιάστηκα λιγο αλλα θα πάμε.Αυτος ειναι ψυχολόγος-ψυχοθεραπευτης λεει και δεν καταλαβαίνω την διάφορα απο έναν απλό ψυχολόγο!Επισης κανει και υπνοθεραπεία.Αγχωνομαι λιγο εώς πολυ και του το είπα.Φρικη!

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Το να έχεις ένα πρόβλημα κ να ζητήσεις βοήθεια απο κάποιον ειδικό ειναι απόλυτα σωστό. Αν πονούσε το πόδι σου θα πήγαινες σε ορθοπεδικό. Τόσο απλά !!! την ψυχή μας την ΄΄χρησιμοποιούμε΄΄ καθημερινά και αυτό της προκαλεί φθορές και είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Μην δίνεις σημασία στο τι θα πει ο κόσμος. Ζήσε για σένα και προσπάθησε να περιορίσεις τους φόβους και τις αναστολές σου σκεπτόμενη θετικά και πρακτικά. Καλημέρα...:)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Σκατα σκατα σκατα!!!Δεν πήγα δουλειά πάλι,το απόγευμα έκλεισα ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο,για να δούμε.Απο το τηλέφωνο δεν μπορούσα να τον καταλαβω τι σόι ειναι.Ειναι σαν ραντεβούδακι μεταξύ δυο άγνωστων.Ο άντρας μου λεει οτι βιάστηκα λιγο αλλα θα πάμε.Αυτος ειναι ψυχολόγος-ψυχοθεραπευτης λεει και δεν καταλαβαίνω την διάφορα απο έναν απλό ψυχολόγο!Επισης κανει και υπνοθεραπεία.Αγχωνομαι λιγο εώς πολυ και του το είπα.Φρικη!


Αμαν mantis...αγχωθηκες που θα πας σε ψυχολογο. Θελω να μας γραψεις αφου με το καλο πας την εμπειρια σου. Μονο κοιταξε μην του κρυψεις τιποτα. Να τα πεις ολα οπως τα αισθανεσε τα ζεις και τα καταλαβαινεις. Στα λεγομενα σου θα βασιστει ωστε να σε βοηθησει καλυτερα και πιο γρηγορα. Παντως αυτο με την υπνοθεραπεία πολυ θα ηθελα να το κανω. Χρονια τωρα ειμαι με διαταραχη υπνου (ξυπναω 5,6 φορες την νυχτα). Φαντασου λεει να κανω υπνοθεραπεια για να ξαναμπορεσω να κοιμιθω κανονικα...;) Πλακα πλακα αν θυμηθεις ρωτα τον αν με την υπνοθεραπεια διορθωνεται η διαταραχη του υπνου...

----------


## Soutsi

εγώ θέλω να κάνω υπνωτισμό... Αλλά δεν εμπιστεύομαι εύκολα διάφορους που ισχυρίζονται οτι το εξασκούν, είναι σοβαρό θέμα... θέλει εμπειρία για να τον χειριστείς. Αλλά έτσι είναι την εύκολη λύση ψάχνω, να κοιμηθώ και να μου πεί όταν θα ξυπνήσεις κ δεν θα βοβάσαι τπτ. Τσούπ μαγικό.
Αμ δεν είναι έτσι...πρέπει να ζορίσουμε τον ποπό μας γμτ... 
Βρε μπάς κ γίνεται? :confused:

----------


## Soutsi

Ολη η εκπομπή του Κεφαλογιάννη σχετικά με τις κρίσεις πανικού κ με συναφή θέματα

http://www.megatv.com/ygeia/default....pubid=30433342

----------


## Blue9791

Δεν γραφω γιατι δεν προλαβαινω. Οχι δεν επιασα δουλεια απλα τρεχω μπας και πιασω.
Δεν σας ξεχασα, διαβαζω τι παιζει και σας εχω στο νου μου συνεχεια.
Επισης ετσι εμπειρικα απλα, οσο δεν φτιαχνουμε τις ζωες μας οπως εμεις θελουμε οι κρισεις δεν παιζει να φυγουν.
Γεγονος αδιαμφισβητητο!

----------


## mantis I

Γεια σας παιδια!Λοιπον σημερα είχα την πρώτη μου συνάντηση με τον ψυχολόγο και μπορω να σας πω οτι ολα πήγαμε πολυ καλα,γενικά το αγχος μου εχει μειωθεί αισθητά και ικανοποιητικά αφου τελικα πήγα και στην συνέντευξη που είχα αναβάλλει λόγω υπερβολικοί αγχους.Κρατησε ενα ιστορικό αρχικά και αν και είχε προγραμματιστεί για μια με μιάμιση ωρα το ραντεβού τελικα καταλήξαμε στις δυο ώρες τελικα ολα καλα θα έχετε σύντομα νεα μου!

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Μπράβο σου..να είσαι ειλικρινής και να μην φοβάσαι. Να φροντίζεις τον εαυτό σου και να νιώθεις όταν πας ατο ψυχολόγο σου σαν να πας σε σπα για ψυχή... :)

----------


## Blue9791

Χαιρετω και παλι.
Οχι πολυ καλα αυτη τη φορα (οχι δεν εχω πανικους ευτυχως!).
Εχω βαλτωσει και δεν παλευεται.
Δουλεια γιοκ, την τελευταια εβδομαδα ειμαι ολη μερα μεσα στο σπιτι, παιζω ενα online game ολη νυχτα (γιατι οτι ταινια βγαινει τη βλεπω στα καπακια και δεν εχω τι αλλο να δω) και ξυπναω στις 3 το μεσημερι.
Απο βαρεμαρα ολα αυτα.
Ουτε να διαβασω δεν εχω διαθεση.
Μονο τα σ/κ ειναι καπως διαφορετικα που βλεπω τη λατρεια.
Τι θα γινει; Ετσι θα κυλαει; Δεν γινεται.
Σορυ για το down αλλα μιλαμε για κυριολεκτικο βαλτο και δεν υπαρχει και διαθεση για τιποτα.
Ουφ...ελπιζω απλα να μου πεφτει βαρεια η ανοιξη...
Φιλακια σε ολους :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

long time no see dear Blue... Ρε συ θα πηγαινες σε κεινο το 18ανω τι εγινε? Ειχαμε καμμια εξελιξη. Παντως δεν κανεις καλα μου φαινεται ολη μερα σπιτι και στο ιντερνετ ειναι πραγματα που αλλες φορες τα κατηγορουσες. Αμα γουσταρεις και το κανεις παω πασο κι απ την αλλη θα μου πεις δεν υπαρχει και η κινητηριος δυναμη χρημα κτλ. Αλλα οπως και να χει καμμια βολτα κατι καλα θα ητανε θαρρω. Παντως αυτο το να ξυπνησω κι εγω μια φορα στις 3 το απογευμα πολυ θα ηθελα να το ξαναζησω. Που ναι τα χρονια που εριχνα κατι υπνους ξεγυρισμενους (18 ωρες ειναι το ρεκορ μου). Καλα να εισαι και κοιτα να "ξεβαλτωσεις" δεν ειναι του χαρακτηρος σου απο οσο σε εχω γνωρισει εδω μεσα...
Τους ειλικρινεις χαιρετισμους μου στον κ. Σαμ και στον κ.Ιβαν και να τους ασπαστεις δις...
Επισης εδω και 4,5 μερες το ιντερνετ μου πεταει, κανονικα εχω 2αρα γραμμη κονεξ αλλα για καποιο λογο εχει γινει 24αρα δεν κανω πλακα εκανε καμμια αναβαθμιση ο οτε ξερει κανενας κατι. Οχι τιποτε αλλο φοβαμαι να τους παρω τηλεφωνο μηπως εχουν κανει κατι κατα λαθος και ...το διορθωσουν

----------


## Blue9791

χαχαχαχα μην τους παρεις! Ασε δε ξερεις τι μπορει να γινει!
Ναι μωρε δικιο εχεις αλλα ειμαι σε φαση που δεν εχω διαθεση γμτ...
Νταξ θα μου'ρθει παλι :)
Στο 18 πηγα για δευτερο ραντεβου το οποιο ηταν συνεχεια του πρωτου δλδ συγκεντρωση πληροφοριων - ιστορικου απλα.
Την Παρασκευη εχω τριτο ραντεβου και απ'οτι με ενημερωσαν, μετα απ'αυτο το ραντεβου θα γινει αξιολογηση και αν πληρω τις προϋποθεσεις, θα συνεχισω, αν οχι, φιλακια πολλα.
Λογικο απο τη μια γιατι μαλλον παει πολυς κοσμος και καποιοι μπορει εχουν σοβαροτερα θεματα απο αλλους και το προσωπικο ειναι περιορισμενο.
Αυτα για την ωρα παιδακια!

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημερα, καλη σαρακοστη και ευχομαι ο αετος σας να πηγε ψηλα!
Εχω νεα απο το 18.
Πηγα στο 3ο ραντεβου το οποιο εγινε με τον τσιφ της υποθεσης ο οποιος μου ειπε τα εξης:
Καταρχην δεν ειναι βεβαιο οτι η κακη διατροφη μου ειναι παθολογικη. Μπορει να ειναι μπορει και οχι.
Αλλα επειδη παιζουν και οι πανικοι στη μεση και ολα συνδεονται, προτεινε να μειωσω τα φαρμακα (γιατι αφ'ενος δεν εχουν αποτελεσμα και αφ'ετερου λογω της μακροχρονιας χρησης μπορει στη φαση αυτη να κανουν περισσοτερο κακο).
Και η γνωμη του ειναι, βασει εμπειριας οτι μειωνοντας τα φαρμακα ΚΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ (σημαντικο οσο δεν παιρνει να κοιμαται κανεις σωστα), θα φτιαξουν οι διατροφικες μου συνηθειες και παιζει να μειωθουν και οι πανικοι.
Ηδη μειωσα το εφεξορ και το ζαναξ και ναι μεν εχω τα νευρα μου αλλα ειμαι καλα σε γενικες γραμμες.
Τι να πω, φανηκε πολυ σιγουρος για οσα ελεγε και μου ενεπνευσε την ιδια σιγουρια. Υπενθυμιζω οτι ο τυπος δουλευει στο 18 ανω και εχουν δει τα ματια του ουκ ολιγα!
Μακαρι να βγει κατι καλο απ'αυτο. Τουλαχιστον να κοψω τα φαρμακα τελειως γιατι με εχουν κουρασει πολυ.
Αντε φιλακια σε ολους :)

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

> Καλημερα, καλη σαρακοστη και ευχομαι ο αετος σας να πηγε ψηλα!
> Εχω νεα απο το 18.
> Πηγα στο 3ο ραντεβου το οποιο εγινε με τον τσιφ της υποθεσης ο οποιος μου ειπε τα εξης:
> Καταρχην δεν ειναι βεβαιο οτι η κακη διατροφη μου ειναι παθολογικη. Μπορει να ειναι μπορει και οχι.
> Αλλα επειδη παιζουν και οι πανικοι στη μεση και ολα συνδεονται, προτεινε να μειωσω τα φαρμακα (γιατι αφ'ενος δεν εχουν αποτελεσμα και αφ'ετερου λογω της μακροχρονιας χρησης μπορει στη φαση αυτη να κανουν περισσοτερο κακο).
> Και η γνωμη του ειναι, βασει εμπειριας οτι μειωνοντας τα φαρμακα ΚΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ (σημαντικο οσο δεν παιρνει να κοιμαται κανεις σωστα), θα φτιαξουν οι διατροφικες μου συνηθειες και παιζει να μειωθουν και οι πανικοι.
> Ηδη μειωσα το εφεξορ και το ζαναξ και ναι μεν εχω τα νευρα μου αλλα ειμαι καλα σε γενικες γραμμες.
> Τι να πω, φανηκε πολυ σιγουρος για οσα ελεγε και μου ενεπνευσε την ιδια σιγουρια. Υπενθυμιζω οτι ο τυπος δουλευει στο 18 ανω και εχουν δει τα ματια του ουκ ολιγα!
> Μακαρι να βγει κατι καλο απ'αυτο. Τουλαχιστον να κοψω τα φαρμακα τελειως γιατι με εχουν κουρασει πολυ.
> Αντε φιλακια σε ολους :)


Δύναμη και πάντα χαμόγελο Blue9791 ... καλή τύχη!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σου Blue. Στο θεμα του "ανωμαλου" υπνου εχω εστιασει κι εγω ομως λυση προς το παρον δεν εχω βρει. Ειναι αρκετα χρονια που δεν κοιμαμαι σωστα πιο συγκεκριμενα δεν εχω προβλημα αυπνιας αλλα το οτι ξυπναω 3,4,5 φορες την νυχτα και εδω και αρκετους μηνες με πονο/τσουξιμο στο στομαχι και πρεπει να φαω κατι οποσδηποτε για να ξανακοιμιθω. Δεν μπορω να ξεκαθαρισω αν εμπιπτω στην κατηγορια των ψυχοδιατροφικων διαταραχων η ειναι κατι αλλο που με ξυπναει. Εχω δοκιμασει δυο διαφορετικα χαπια ομως το ενα με ξερανε στον υπνο και την αλλη μερα ημουνα χαλια ενω το δευτερο δεν με πολυβοηθησε (ξαναξυπναω). Το προβλημα ειναι βασικο ετσι εχω καταληξει και γιατι αν δεν κοιμασε καλα η μερα παει σκατα και επισης αμα τρως την νυχτα περα του οτι βαζεις κιλα αναγκαζεις τον οργανισμο να δουλευει "νυχτερινο ωραριο" πχ για την πεψη και χανεις την σειρα με το φαγητο την ημερα γιατι δεν πεινας. Και ετσι εχω μπει σε εναν φαυλο κυκλο που ψαχνω να τον σπασω αλλα δεν εχω βρει τον τροπο και πραγματικα μου εχει σπασει τα ηδη σπασμενα νευρα. Εχω δοκιμασει να δουλευω χειρονακτικα και να περπαταω αρκετα την ημερα αλλα γαμοτι μου δεν βοηθαει ισα ισα μου ανοιγει την ορεξη. Αλλα το ξαναλεω πιστευω οτι ενας βασικος λογος για τα ψυχοσωματικα και τα παραπανισια κιλα πιστευω οτι προερχεται απο τον ανωμαλο υπνο. Αν μαθεις κατι περι ...υγιους υπνου ειδοποιησε.
υ.γ. Προσπαθησα αντι για χαρταετο να πεταξω χαρτοκορακα αλλα στο τελος μου βγηκε χαρτοκοτοπουλο (δεν πετουσε μονο προχωρουσε...);)

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Γενικά απο δική μου εμπειρία είναι καλό να τρως κάτι πριν πέσεις για ύπνο. Κάτι ελαφρύ μια φέτα ψωμί .. λίγα δημητριακά (σκέτα)... μια μπανάνα... κάτι με υδατάνθρακες και με κάτω απο 100 θερμίδες... Δες και αυτό ίσως σε βοηθήσει http://tokleidi.wordpress.com/2013/0...D%CF%81%CE%B1/

----------


## Blue9791

Λες το κλειδι για ολα να ειναι η διατροφη τελικα; 
Θα εκπλαγω...
Δεν πειραζει πουλακι μου, οταν μεγαλωσει θα πεταξει!

----------


## Blue9791

> Γενικά απο δική μου εμπειρία είναι καλό να τρως κάτι πριν πέσεις για ύπνο. Κάτι ελαφρύ μια φέτα ψωμί .. λίγα δημητριακά (σκέτα)... μια μπανάνα... κάτι με υδατάνθρακες και με κάτω απο 100 θερμίδες... Δες και αυτό ίσως σε βοηθήσει http://tokleidi.wordpress.com/2013/0...D%CF%81%CE%B1/


Ευχαριστουμε για το λινκ :)

----------


## Blue9791

Χαιρετω!
Ειπα να δω τι κανουμε εδω μεσα ολοι και να κανω και ενα update για τη διαδικασια διακοπης των φαρμακων.
Καταρχην οποιος λεει οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν εθιζουν ειναι κοπανος (και ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι πολιτικα και δεοντολογικα ορθη αυτη τη στιγμη).
Σου λεει "δεν εθιζουν" και οταν πας να τα κοψεις και βλεπεις το νονο σου γαϊδαρο σου λεει "εθιζει η μακροχρονια χρηση".
Αρα εθιζουν!
Τελος παντων.
Δεν τα περναω και πολυ καλα οπως ολοι καταλαβαμε γιατι εχω ενα συνεχες αγχος, εξαψεις ζεστης, τρελα σκαμπανευασματα στη διαθεση και ειναι ηδη μια εβδομαδα που παιρνω τη μιση δοσολογια εφεξορ.
Στην προγηουμενη συνεδρια το ειπα στον γιατρο που με παρακολουθει και ειπε οτι ειναι αναμενομενα ολα αυτα και να κανω υπομονη γιατι πρεπει να δουμε πως λειτουργω και χωρις φαρμακα.
Συμφωνω απολυτως και δεν κλαιγομαι απλα περναω λιγο δυσκολα.
Καμια σχεση με τις προηγουμενες κρισεις που περνουσα βεβαια αλλα και παλι το συνεχες αγχος ειναι δυσκολο κι ας ειναι πιο ηπιο.
Αγαντα καρδια μου λοιπον και θα το περασουμε κι αυτο και θα βγουμε και πιο δυνατοι και η ζωη μας θα καλυτερεψει!
Αντε φιλακια και να μου λετε τα νεα σας!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σου Blue. Tωρα που εριξες στο μισο τα εφεξορ μηπως στα πλαισια των "πειραματισμων" εριξες στο μισο και το ζαναξ? Οχι γιατι αν μειωσες και το ζαναξ τοτε παιζει να σε επηρεαζει η ελειψη του. Αυτο απο την δικια μου πειρα η οποια μπορει να ηταν ...εφταμηνιτικη αλλα οταν εκοψα ζαναξ και εφεξορ μετα ηρθανε τα δυσκολα και πειραματιζομενος κατεληξα οτι το προβλημα προερχοτανε απο την ελλειψη του αγχολυτικου. Γι αυτο και προσπαθησα να περιορισω αργα το ζαναξ το οποιο ομολογω οτι δεν το εχω κοψει τελειως (κλαπς...) καθοτι καλως ή κακως "βοηθαει" στα δυσκολα. Ομως οπως και να το κανουμε η μακροχρονια χρηση του αντικαταθλιπτικου λογικα θα παιζει τον ρολο της τωρα που προσπαθεις να το κοψεις. Η ψυχολογος που παω τωρα μου λεει να κοψω σιγα σιγα το αγχολυτικο ομως προς το παρον δεν το κανω μεχρι να αλλαξουν μερικα πραγματα στην ζωη μου τα οποια θελω να πιστευω οτι τα εχω δρομολογισει...
Σημερα εχω ραντεβου μαζι της και μετα απο 5 επισκεψεις λεω να της ζητησω σιγα σιγα να μιλησουμε για πρακτικους τροπους αντιμετωπισης του αγχους μου μιας και που ως τωρα η συζητηση μας περιστρεφοταν περισοτερο σε θεωριτικα (γνωριμια, προσωπικα και οικογενιακα προβληματα κτλ). Δηλαδη θα της ζητησω να μου πει τι μπορω να κανω πρακτικα οταν δεν αισθανομαι καλα. Ωρε ποιος με βλεπει στο μελλον με τις γιογκες μου και με τις αυτοσυγκεντρωσεις μου...Ωωωμμμμμμμ....Μωρε αμα δω βελτιωση μεχρι και καρατε και κουνγκ φου και ινδικα και κινεζικα θα μαθω;).
Παντως εχω αρχισε να ψαχνω βιβλια ψυχολογιας αλλα σοβαρα οχι κατι παπαριες που βαζουν στις κυριακατικες εφημεριδες. Απο Φρουντ και πανω...Αν εχεις υποψιν σου κανενα βιβλιο ή κανενας αλλος εδω μεσα γραψε.
Τελος δεν εχω πιασει ακομα το λοττο και γιαυτο δηλωνω δυστυχης... Ασε που ειχα και κατι καταθεσεις στις κυπριακες τις τραπεζες και θα μου τις κουρεψουνε γουλι...

----------


## Blue9791

Καλα κανω δλδ που δεν εχω καταθεσεις σε καμια τραπεζα... ουτε στο πορτοφολι μου.
Δεν ξερω καποιο βιβλιο και δεν ξερω και καποια τεχνικη.
Αυτο που εφαρμοζω εγω ειναι περιμενω και θα περασει. Πιανει αλλα μεχρι να περασει τραβαω ζορια.
Το ζαναξ το εκοψα κι αυτο και παιρνω το πρωινο (0.5) μερα παρα μερα μαζι με το εφεξορ και το βραδινο (0.5 παλι) καθε μερα.
Κι εγω αυτο πιστευω οτι με δυσκολευει το οτι εκοψα και το ζαναξ γιατι και αλλες φορες που ειχα μειωσει το εφεξορ, το ζαναξ το αφηνα τελευταιο και ηταν πιο ηπια τα πραγματα.
Αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι ηδη εχει περασει μιαμιση εβδομαδα. Μαλακια δεν ειναι να του πω να το παιρνω το ζαναξ κανονικα; Δλδ οπου να'ναι λογικα θα στρωσω. Ελπιζω...
Το καλο ειναι οτι δεν εχω κοψει καθημερινες δραστηριοτητες αν και εχω αγχος για αγοραφοβικα επεισοδια.
Παλιοτερα το αγχος και μονο ηταν ικανο να με κανει να κλειστω μεσα και να ξαναβγω μονο οταν νιωσω τελειως καλα.
Προσπαθω να εκτιθεμαι οσο μπορω για να μην με παρει τελειως απο κατω.
Να μπορω να πω στο τελος της μερας οτι ναι δυσκολευτηκα αλλα το εκανα.
Κακα τα ψεμματα ομως δεν ειναι ευκολο...
Στο επομενο ποστ υποσχομαι να ειμαι καλυτερα :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον πηγα προχθες στο ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο μου. Μετα απο 5 επισκεψεις "διερευνιτικες" της ειπα οτι απο εδω και περα επειδη καταλαβαινω πλεον οτι "το προβλημα το εχω εγω" θελω οταν αρχισω να ξαναπαραπονιεμαι για ανθρωπους η καταστασεις οι εχουν συμβαλει στο προβλημα μου να με διακοπτει και να με...επαναφερει στην ταξη. Στην ουσια δηλαδη της ζητησα να επικεντρωθουμε σε μενα , στο Εγω μου ωστε να ψαξουμε τροπους να βελτιωθω ψυχολογικα. Συμφωνησε απολυτα η ψυχολογος μου ηταν σαν να περιμενε καποια στιγμη να της το ζητησω. Πραγματι στην πορεια της συζητησης παλι "ξεφυγα" παλι κατεληξα να παραπονιεμαι για ανθρωπους που μου "κατεστρεψαν/καταστρεφουν την ζωη" αλλα αυτη την φορα η ψυχολογος φροντιζε να με διακοπτει και καλα εκανε. Ειναι μεγαλο βημα πιστευω στα πλαισια της ψυχοθεραπειας να αντιληφθουμε οτι το ζορι την μαυριλα τα ψυχοσωματικα τα εχουμε εμεις και ολοι και ολα που μας τα προκαλουν ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ Γ*ΜΗΘΟΥΝ. Σαν πολυ ασχοληθηκα με αυτους και στην ουσια τη κανω? Αναπαραγω το προβλημα μου και δεν κοιταω να σωσω τον εαυτο μου. Οχι δεν μιλαω εγωιστικα μιλαω για τον ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΨΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ....
Τελος παντων "συναδελφοι" καποια στιγμη η ψυχολογος μου λεει θα κανουμε μια ασκηση για χαλαρωση...λεω τι ειναι αυτο ...μου λεει θα δεις. Χαμηλωσε φωτισμο εβαλε χαλαρη μουσικη μου ειπε παρε δυο βαθιες ανασες κλεισε τα ματια και φαντασου οτι βρισκεσαι σε ενα μερος που αισθανεσε ομορφα... Πραγματι προσπαθησα (αν και δεν το πολυπιστευα) και σιγα σιγα με τις οδηγιες της αισθανθηκα μια χαλαρωση μια ηρεμια που χρονια εχω να την αισθανθω και που τελικα την ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ. Καποια στιγμη μου λεει "τωρα σιγα σιγα φυγε απο αυτο το μερος και ανοιξε τα ματια σου". Αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι ΕΙΧΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ "ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΙΣΩ"... Οταν ανοιξα τα ματια μου ειχα μια χαλαρωση αλλο πραγμα. Το μονο που της ειπα ειναι "Σιγουρα εσεις οι ψυχολογοι δεν ειστε γιατροι?" Γελασε μου ειπε οχι δεν ειμαστε γιατροι αν και οταν παιρνουμε πτυχιο ορκιζομαστε στον ορκο του ιπποκρατη.
Μου ειπε οτι αυτο που καναμε να προσπαθησω σιγα σιγα χωρις πιεση να το κανω μονος μου και οτι στην πορεια της θεραπειας θα μου ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να ηρεμω και να χαλαρωνω. Ασε που εχει και αλλες τεχνικες (ελεγχος αναπνοης) που θα τις μαθουμε στο μελλον. 
Αυτο που εχω να πω εν κατακλειδι ειναι οτι οταν εφυγα και βρεθηκα στον δρομο ημουν τοσο ηρεμος πραγματικα ειχε φυγει μια πιεση απο πανω μου. Περπατουσα πιο αργα και ειμουνα πως να το πω...χαρουμενος ευτυχισμενος ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΑ. Επειδη εχω κανει και βελονισμο αυτο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι αυτη την ηρεμια και την χαλαροτητα την ειχα ζησει και με τον βελονισμο. Θελω να πω οτι τελικα υπαρχουν τεχνικες χαλαρωσης που πραγματικα βοηθανε και οταν ζεις αυτη την χαλαρωση ειναι αλλο πραγμα , ειναι πως ειμασταν οταν ειμασταν παιδια ...ε κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Η χαλάρωση , ο διαλογισμός κτλ είναι ένα ταξίδι στην εσωτερική μας γαλήνη που έχουμε ξεχάσει τελείως πως έχουμε με τους φρενήρης ρυθμούς που ακολουθούμε ... Να το κάνεις πιο συχνά !!!! εγώ προσπαθώ να κάνα 3 με 4 διαλογισμούς την εβδομάδα διάρκειας 30 με 45 λεπτά και κάθε μέρα να έχω ένα τέταρτο με εικοσάλεπτο απόλυτης ηρεμίας (κινητό κλειστό, σταθερό κατεβασμένο, οθόνες σβηστές και μόνο λίγη χαλαρή μουσική να ακούγεται). Ειλικρινά μετά νιώθεις υπέροχα!!! και ένα τέταρτο την μέρα όλοι έχουμε !!!!

----------


## Blue9791

Χαιρετω τα πληθη εχοντας τηρησει την υποσχεση μου οτι στο επομενο ποστ θα ειμαι πιο καλα!
Ναι λοιπον ειμαι, καταρχην γιατι ειχα καταλαβει λαθος και ο ντοκτορ μου ειχε πει να μην πειραξω τη δοσολογια του ζαναξ, γι'αυτο ειχα φρικαρει, και γιατι συνειδητοποιησα (και αρα θα διορθωσω) ποσο μ***κας ειχα πιαστει (οχι μονο εγω και ολοι μας εδω μεσα) σχετικα με τα φαρμακα και εφτασα να παιρνω 10 χρονια!!!
Ολοι οι γιατροι στους οποιους ειχα παει με σκοπο να κοψω τα φαρμακα που ελεγαν οτι θα βαλουμε ενα χρονοδιαγραμμα διακοπης περιπου 2-3 χρονια για να μην το κανουμε σπασμωδικα, να σταθεροποιουμαι κλπ.
Συμφωνω απολυτως. Γιατι ομως να μενω σε μια δοσολογια 6 μηνες; 
Ο ντοκτορ του 18 μου ειπε οτι θα παιρνω μερα παρα μερα το εφεξορ για 2 εβδομαδες και μετα θα το παιρνω καθε 2 μερες για αλλο τοσο και σε 2-3 μηνες (αναλογα με το πως θα αντιδρω) θα εχουμε καθαρισει.
Και μιλαμε για εναν γιατρο ο οποιος ασχολειται με τοξικομανεις.
Το αποτελεσμα λοιπον ειναι λυπηρο γιατι ολοι καταλαβαινουμε οτι οι γιατροι που δεν σεβονται τον εαυτο τους (γιατι προφανως υπαρχουν και σοβαροι ανθρωποι και στον ιδιωτικο τομεα) τρεναρουν τη φαρμακοληψια για οικονομικους λογους.
Εμενα αυτη η κατασταση μου στοιχησε 10 χρονια απο τη ζωη μου.
Τα φαρμακα, το λενε και τα κουτια μεσα, δεν πρεπει να υπερβαινουν το 6μηνο για περιπτωσεις σαν τις δικες μας (δεν μιλαω για πιο σοβαρες καταστασεις).
Ολα τα αλλα ειναι θεμα προσωπικου αγωνα (φτου σου πουλακι μου που βρισκεις τις ακρες σου! σε καμαρωνω! ναι τουτε εσενα λεω!).
Ο καθενας χαλαρωνει με τον δικο του τροπο.
Μην χαλαμε τον οργανισμο μας με χημειες (τουλαχιστον οχι για πολυ) οκ πυροσβεστικα ναι συμφωνω αλλα να μην χρονιζει η κατασταση.
Μου ειπε μια κουβεντα ο ντοκ που με σοκαρισε.
"Πρεπει να δουμε πως λειτουργεις και χωρις φαρμακα γιατι επι της ουσιας δεν ξερουμε και αρα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια θα βοηθησει ουτε καν αν τη χρειαζεσαι".
Και πιστεψτε με χωρις φαρμακα ειμαστε ολοι πολυ καλυτερα. Οκ, ισως λιγο πιο νευρωσικοι :-) αλλα καλυτερα!
Ναι στη βοηθεια, οχι στην βολη και την καταχρηση.
Φιλακια!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Κι εγω πιστευω Blue οτι τα πραγματα ειναι πανω κατω οπως τα γραφεις. Στην δικια μου περιπτωση οταν εμπλεξα με αντικαθλιπτικη θεραπεια λογω προηγουμενων και ασχετων με τα ψυχολογικα καταστασεων *ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ειχα χασει εμπιστοσυνη μου στους γιατρους*. Γιατι δυστυχως πολλοι γιατροι δεν σεβονται τον εαυτο τους και τον ασθενη και τον ταιζουν χαπια η του περνανε το μηνυμα οτι εχεις καταθλιψη αρα θα παιρνεις φαρμακα. Και λογικα πολλοι το δεχομαστε γιατι λες "γιατρος ειναι , ξερει". Ομως στην περιπτωση μου επειδη ειχα χασει την εμπιστοσυνη στους γιατρους και με την ψυχιατρο που πηγαινα "κλωτσουσα"... Ελεγα οτι με την δικια της λογικη μπορει να μπλεξω για μια ζωη με χαπια και στο τελος να την πατησω. Και καποια στιγμη αποδειχθηκε οτι εκανε λαθος σχετικα με την καταθλιψη που μου ελεγε οτι εχω. Οχι οτι αρνουμε οτι σε πολλες περιπτωσεις οι ψυχιατροι και τα χαπια δεν χρειαζονται. Φυσικα και χρειαζονται...Οταν ειχα παθει πριν ενα χρονο και την αγχωδη διαταραχη το δεχομαι οτι επρεπε να παρω φαρμακα για μια περιοδο για να με βοηθησουν να ξανασταθω στα ποδια μου. Ομως απο εκει και περα τελικα δεν χρειαζομουν ψυχιατρο αλλα ψυχολογο. Αργησα λιγο αλλα πιστευω οτι τωρα με την ψυχολογο μου θα βρω τις λυσεις. Και οσο το σκεφτομαι αυτο που λεμε στας Ευρωπας και στας Αμερικας ,ψυχολογια ειναι ο δυτικος τροπος αντιμετωπισης ψυχολογικων καταστασεων που στην ινδια και την κινα τα ονομαζουν ειτε γιογκα ειτε διαλογισμο ειτε βελονισμο ειτε ρεφλεξολογια. Και το κουφο ειναι οτι στην ασια αυτα τα πραγματα τα εχουν ψαξει πριν 4 και 5 χιλιαδες χρονια και οι δυτικοι μολις 2 αιωνες. Φταινε και οι θρησκιες που μας περνανε το μηνυμα απο παιδια οτι οι γιογκες και τα τετοια ειναι...μυστικιστικα ,σατανικα κτλ. Φταιει και η μενεγακη και η καθε μενεγακη που βρισκει κανεναν ...τσιου τσιου διαλογιστη και μας περνανε ενα μηνυμα οτι ολα αυτα τα περι διαλογισμου κτλ ειναι κατι "χαζοχαρουμενα πραγματακια" κατι παρομοιο με την αστρολογια. Φταινε και οι αμερικανοι με τις ταινιες τους που σου παιρνανε μηνυματα τυπου "καρατε κιντ" οτι ενας δασκαλος στην ασια θα σε μαθει αυτοελεγχο και μετα θα πας να νικησεις τους κακους. Στο κανουν να φαινεται σαν παραμυθακι ενα πραμα...
Τελικα δεν ειναι ετσι... η επιστημη της ψυχολογιας ή οι ανατολικες αντιληψεις για τον ανθρωπο εχουν μεγαλη βαση και μπορουν να μας βοηθησουν πραγματικα. Το θεμα ειναι να βρεις καποιον που γνωριζει (ψυχολογος, διαλογιστης, βελονιστης) να σου δειξει τον δρομο πως γινεται να αντιμετωπισεις τα ψυχοσωματικα σου και το αγχος σου. Το πολυ κακο ειναι οτι θελει χρημα και το λιγοτερο κακο οτι θελει χρονο

Ειναι προφανες οτι το "Κλειδι Σκεψης" ειναι πιο μπροστα σε αυτα τα πραγματα τα οποια για μενα ειναι πρωτογνωρα ... Το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να βρεθει καποιος να σου δειξει τους δρομους για την ηρεμια και τελικα οπως και να εχει ενας απο αυτους ειναι ο Ψυχολογος.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

μπα δεν είμαι και πολύ μπροστά πριν 5 μήνες περίπου μια φίλη μου έκανε δώρο ένα cd με διαλογισμούς γιατί ήμουν σε φάση πιο τσίτα πεθαίνεις (η φίλη ασχολείται με ρεικι, τσάκρα κτλ οπότε ξέρει) . Στην αρχή με πήρε ο ύπνος μετά άρχισα σιγά σιγά να μπαίνω στο κλήμα... και μετά μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ !!!! Με ξεκουράζει και νιώθω άλλος άνθρωπος.. τόση ηρεμία και γαλήνη ποτέ στην ζωή μου. Βέβαια ακόμη και αυτός ο λίγος ύπνος καμιά φορά είναι τόσο διαφορετικός και ωραίος! Μια φορά πριν 1 μήνα περίπου με κάλεσαν να πάω σε ένα ομαδικό διαλογισμό (η φίλη που λέγαμε) διάρκειας 1 ώρα και φυσικά με πήρε ο υπνος και έγειρα στον δίπλα μου!!! πέθανα στα γέλια !!! :D εγώ πάντως σπίτι ξαπλώνω πάντα και είναι σούπερ. Χαίρομαι πολύ που τα πάτε τόσο καλά και που δείχνεται δυνατοί και αποφασισμένοι... χίλια μπράβο και στους δύο !!!

----------


## honey20

παιδιά επειδή όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας πρέπει να βρίσκουμε τι είναι αυτό που μας ευχαριστεί εμάς και όχι τους άλλους, οι κρίσεις έχονται επειδή μας λείπει κάτι. Ε πρέπει να ψάξουμε να βρούμε τι μας λείπει , μια σχέση, ένα χομπυ κτλλ καλή συνέχεια πάντως!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Δεν μπορω θα το γραψω και χωρις την αδεια της Blue. Mου γραψε μια...καινουρια λεξη σε π.μ. η οποια αξιζει θαρρω να παρει την αρμοζουσα δημοσιοτητα. *"Εμεις οι Ψυχοκουδουνισμενοι..."*
Και γ@μω τις λεξεις...Ειμαι ενας ΨΥΧΟΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ:D:o:rolleyes: ;). 
Μπαινει και σε συνθηματα...
"Ψυχοκουδουνισμενοι ολων των λαων ενωθειτε", "Λαος ενωμενος ποτε...ψυχοκουδουνισμενος"
Μονη μου απορια πως ακουγονται τα κουδουνια ενος ψυχοκουδουνισμενου...
Ερε και να μου λεγανε 10 τετοιες κουφες λεξεις την ημερα ποιον γιατρο και ψυχολογο θα τους ειχα κανει ολους περα...

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

καλό το ψυχοκουδουνισμένος αλλά θορυβώδες !!!!! :D
Με αφορμή το θέμα εδώ και επειδή δεν είμαστε και ειδικοί προσπαθήσαμε να προσεγγίσουμε το θέμα αυτό ... Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει http://tokleidi.wordpress.com/2013/03/27/krisi-panikou/

----------


## ΜΙΝΑ

πολύ σωστό το άρθρο!!! ειδικά στο σημείο που λέει οτι όταν το ερέθισμα σταματήσει τότε σταματά και ο φόβος. και σίγουρα οι ψυχολόγοι βοηθούν αλλα πολύ ακριβές οι συνεδρίες βρε παιδιά.έψαξα στο κ.ψ.υ. αλλά το ραντεβού είναι μετά απο τρίμηνο.τι μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει πιο άμεσα για να νιώσει καλύτερα????

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Να κλείσεις το ραντεβού και ας υπάρχει... αν είσαι φοιτήτρια οι σχολές έχουν ψυχολογική υποστήριξη .. υπάρχει και το Εργαστήριο Ψυχολογικής Συμβουλευτικής φοιτητών τηλέφωνα: 210 - 727 7553 και 210 - 727 7554... το 1034 η λεγόμενη γραμμη κατάθλιψης αλλά μπορεί να τηλεφωνήσει οποιοσδήποτε νιώθει την ανάγκη να μιλήσει και να ζητήσει υποστήριξη για ζητήματα σχετικά με την κατάθλιψη ή γενικότερα θέματα ψυχικής υγείας που απασχολούν τον ίδιο ή πρόσωπα του περιβάλλοντός του. υπάρχουν δήμοι που παρέχουν δωρεάν ψυχολογική υποστήριξη πχ ο δήμος Ηλιούπολης . Υπάρχουν αρκετά on line ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης..

----------


## Blue9791

> Δεν μπορω θα το γραψω και χωρις την αδεια της Blue. Mου γραψε μια...καινουρια λεξη σε π.μ. η οποια αξιζει θαρρω να παρει την αρμοζουσα δημοσιοτητα. *"Εμεις οι Ψυχοκουδουνισμενοι..."*
> Και γ@μω τις λεξεις...Ειμαι ενας ΨΥΧΟΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ:D:o:rolleyes: ;). 
> Μπαινει και σε συνθηματα...
> "Ψυχοκουδουνισμενοι ολων των λαων ενωθειτε", "Λαος ενωμενος ποτε...ψυχοκουδουνισμενος"
> Μονη μου απορια πως ακουγονται τα κουδουνια ενος ψυχοκουδουνισμενου...
> Ερε και να μου λεγανε 10 τετοιες κουφες λεξεις την ημερα ποιον γιατρο και ψυχολογο θα τους ειχα κανει ολους περα...


Δεκα την ημερα δεν μπορω μανουλα μου δε βγαινω... θα στερεψω!
Μια το μηνα, κατι θα κανουμε για σενα :-)
Επισης για να σου λυσω την απορια, βαζω τα χαπια μου σε ενα πολυ χαριτωμενο κουτακι με εναν πινακα του Van Gogh (καθολου τυχαια η επιλογη) απ'εξω και οπως εχω το κουτακι στην τσαντα μου οταν περπαταω κουδουνιζει ευχαριστα.
Αυτος ειναι ο ηχος του ψυχοκουδουνισμενου.

----------


## Blue9791

> πολύ σωστό το άρθρο!!! ειδικά στο σημείο που λέει οτι όταν το ερέθισμα σταματήσει τότε σταματά και ο φόβος. και σίγουρα οι ψυχολόγοι βοηθούν αλλα πολύ ακριβές οι συνεδρίες βρε παιδιά.έψαξα στο κ.ψ.υ. αλλά το ραντεβού είναι μετά απο τρίμηνο.τι μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει πιο άμεσα για να νιώσει καλύτερα????


Μινα οσο δυσκολο και αν σου ακουστει, η πιο γρηγορη λυση ειναι η εκθεση σε αυτο που σε τρομαζει.
Δλδ, σε αγχωνει μια βολτα, πηγαινε.
Σε αγχωνει μια κοινωνικη εκδηλωση, πηγαινε.
Ειναι δυσκολο και μπορει να δημιουργησει και κριση πανικου αλλα στο τελος βλεπεις οτι τιποτα δεν επαθες, τιποτα δε σε σκοτωσε, και οτι ολα μα ολα μπορεις να τα κανεις και να ανταπεξελθεις.
Το ερεθισμα μπορει να ειναι οτιδηποτε. Μπορει και να μην το βρεις ποτε (αν το βρεις ακομα καλυτερα) αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που ψαχνουμε.
Το θεμα για ολους μας ειναι πως να μειωσουμε το αγχος μονοι μας εως οτου το εχουμε σε πληρη ελεγχο.
Και καταλαβαινω αυτο το "αμεσα καλυτερα"... να'ξερες ποσο πολυ το καταλαβαινω.
Αμεση ανακουφιση δινουν τα φαρμακα. Αλλα για λιγο. Και ξερω καλα οτι ακομα κι αυτο το λιγο μπορει να ειναι οαση για σενα οπως ειναι για ολους.
Αλλα δεν εχει νοημα μακροπροθεσμα. Πραγματικα πιστεψε με. 
Εφησυχαζουμε γιατι εχουν καλυφθει τα συμπτωματα και μενουμε στασιμοι.
Ναι να παρεις φαρμακα για να στηριχθεις αν εχεις πιασει πατο αλλα μην μενουμε εκει.
Βρες τι σε χαλαρωνει ακομα κι αν δε σε χαλαρωνει πια.
Φτιαξε μια ρουτινα απο πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν και κανε τα με συνεπεια.
Οργανωσε ενα καθημερινο μεγαλο μπανιο, βαλε τις κρεμουλες σου μετα, βαλε μια ωραια ταινια, φαε και μια μαυρη σοκολατα ή μια φρουτοσαλατα με μελακι, αρωματισε τον χωρο που θα κοιμηθεις ή που θα αραξεις, κανε τον τη φωλια σου.
Αυτη η επαναληψη και η αισθηση ασφαλειας θα σε χαλαρωνει καθε μερα και πιο πολυ.

----------


## Blue9791

Χαιρετε χαιρετε
Με ιδιαιτερη χαρα και λιγη ανησυχια εχω να ανακοινωνσω οτι ειμαι στο σταδιο μειωσης εφεξορ #2 δλδ ενα 75αρι καθε 2 μερες για περιπου 2 εβδομαδες.
Μετα τελος λεει ο γιατρος.
Ειμαι καλα μεχρι στιγμης και διαπιστωσα κατι πραγματικα απιστευτο: εχει βελτιωθει η μνημη μου.
Δεν ξερω αν το εχει παθει κανεις αλλος που εχει παρει εφεξορ αυτο (κολλημα στην προσπαθεια να θυμηθω ενα ονομα, μια λεξη κλπ) και το τραγικο ειναι οτι νομιζα οτι απλα δεν ειναι η μνημη μου η ιδια λογω ηλικιας!!!!!!
Κι ομως δεν ειναι αυτο. Καλα προφανως δεν μπορω να μαθω κατι με την ευκολια που το μαθαινα στα 20 μου αλλα νομιζα οτι ημουν κατι που δεν ειμαι!
Βεβαια εχω και καμποσα νευρα αλλα καλο ειναι αυτο γιατι σημαινει οτι λειτουργει το κνσ!!
Τι να πω παιδια μακαρι να συνεχιστει ετσι η διακοπη.
Εχω την αγωνια του παιδιου που φετος το καλοκαιρι θα κολυμπησει χωρις τα μπρατσακια του...
Φιλια!!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Δεν ξερω αν το εχει παθει κανεις αλλος που εχει παρει εφεξορ αυτο (κολλημα στην προσπαθεια να θυμηθω ενα ονομα, μια λεξη κλπ) και το τραγικο ειναι οτι νομιζα οτι απλα δεν ειναι η μνημη μου η ιδια λογω ηλικιας!!!!!!


Γεια σου Μπλου. Πραγματικα αυτο με την μνημη το χα παθει κι εγω ηταν ενα πραγμα "σαν να βαριετε το μυαλο να σκεφτει"... Ηταν κουφο να μη μπορεις να βρεις την λεξη και να προσπαθεις να την περιγραψεις στον αλλο για να σου την πει. Τελικα ειχα καταληξει , αφου σταματησα το εφεξορ, οτι πραγματι ηταν περενεργεια του φαρμακου αλλα νομιζα οτι ειχε συμβει μονο σε μενα. 
Επισης δεν μπορουσα να συγκρατησω μερικα πραγματα δηλαδη μπορει να λεγαμε κατι με καποιον και μετα μια βδομαδα να το συζητουσαμε και να του επεμενα οτι δεν μου το ειχε πει ποτε. Ενα πραμα οπως λεμε "απο το ενα αυτι εμπαινε κι απο το αλλο εβγαινε..."
Κατα τα αλλα παρατηρω μια αισιοδοξια στα γραφομενα σου και πιστευω οτι ειναι λογω του οτι "ανακαλυπτεις " οτι υπαρχει ελπιδα για κατι καλυτερο οτι υπαρχουν διεξοδοι απο μια κατασταση που θεωρουσαμε οτι ειναι τελειωμενη και αδιεξοδη. Σε ενα τετοιο σταδιο αισιοδοξιας ειμαι κι εγω καθως ελπιζω οτι με την βοηθεια της ψυχολογου και πανω απο ολα με δικη μου προσπαθεια και επιμονη θα καλυτερεψει η ψυχικη μου κατασταση και η διαθεση.
Ειναι σαν να χτιζεις σπιτι απο την αρχη και μονος σου ενα πραμα. Και για να το χτισεις εχεις στην διαθεση σου "υλικα" απο το παλιο σου σπιτι και καποια "νεα υλικα". Τα "παλια υλικα" θα τα χρησιμοποιησεις επιλεκτικα δηλαδη θα παρεις μονο αυτα που θεωρεις οτι ειναι γερα και αξιζουν οσο για τα "νεα υλικα" θα τα βρεις σιγα σιγα. Θελει χρονο κοπο και τροπο αλλα διαολε καταλαβαινω οτι αυτη η προσπαθεια αξιζει...
Παντως απο οτι καταλαβαινω με τους ψυχολογους στην ουσια σε βοηθανε να ...ξαναγυρισεις σε μια παλαιοτερη κατασταση που ησουν πιο καλα. Επισης ξανακαταλαβαινω αυτο που λεμε οτι ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ. Το κακο ειναι οτι μπορεις ευκολα να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου για κατι ασχημο αλλα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να τον πεισεις για κατι καλο. Δηλαδη μπορεις ευκολα να τον πεισεις οτι δεν εισαι καλα και να αρχισει αυτο να σου βγαινει στην πορεια και ψυχοσωματικα αλλα ειναι σχετικα δυσκολο να τον πεισεις οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.
Κοινως καταληγω στο ΠΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΘΕΙ (η μας εχουν μαθει) ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΥΜΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Blue9791

> Γεια σου Μπλου. Πραγματικα αυτο με την μνημη το χα παθει κι εγω ηταν ενα πραγμα "σαν να βαριετε το μυαλο να σκεφτει"... Ηταν κουφο να μη μπορεις να βρεις την λεξη και να προσπαθεις να την περιγραψεις στον αλλο για να σου την πει. Τελικα ειχα καταληξει , αφου σταματησα το εφεξορ, οτι πραγματι ηταν περενεργεια του φαρμακου αλλα νομιζα οτι ειχε συμβει μονο σε μενα. 
> Επισης δεν μπορουσα να συγκρατησω μερικα πραγματα δηλαδη μπορει να λεγαμε κατι με καποιον και μετα μια βδομαδα να το συζητουσαμε και να του επεμενα οτι δεν μου το ειχε πει ποτε. Ενα πραμα οπως λεμε "απο το ενα αυτι εμπαινε κι απο το αλλο εβγαινε..."
> Κατα τα αλλα παρατηρω μια αισιοδοξια στα γραφομενα σου και πιστευω οτι ειναι λογω του οτι "ανακαλυπτεις " οτι υπαρχει ελπιδα για κατι καλυτερο οτι υπαρχουν διεξοδοι απο μια κατασταση που θεωρουσαμε οτι ειναι τελειωμενη και αδιεξοδη. Σε ενα τετοιο σταδιο αισιοδοξιας ειμαι κι εγω καθως ελπιζω οτι με την βοηθεια της ψυχολογου και πανω απο ολα με δικη μου προσπαθεια και επιμονη θα καλυτερεψει η ψυχικη μου κατασταση και η διαθεση.
> Ειναι σαν να χτιζεις σπιτι απο την αρχη και μονος σου ενα πραμα. Και για να το χτισεις εχεις στην διαθεση σου "υλικα" απο το παλιο σου σπιτι και καποια "νεα υλικα". Τα "παλια υλικα" θα τα χρησιμοποιησεις επιλεκτικα δηλαδη θα παρεις μονο αυτα που θεωρεις οτι ειναι γερα και αξιζουν οσο για τα "νεα υλικα" θα τα βρεις σιγα σιγα. Θελει χρονο κοπο και τροπο αλλα διαολε καταλαβαινω οτι αυτη η προσπαθεια αξιζει...
> Παντως απο οτι καταλαβαινω με τους ψυχολογους στην ουσια σε βοηθανε να ...ξαναγυρισεις σε μια παλαιοτερη κατασταση που ησουν πιο καλα. Επισης ξανακαταλαβαινω αυτο που λεμε οτι ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ. Το κακο ειναι οτι μπορεις ευκολα να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου για κατι ασχημο αλλα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να τον πεισεις για κατι καλο. Δηλαδη μπορεις ευκολα να τον πεισεις οτι δεν εισαι καλα και να αρχισει αυτο να σου βγαινει στην πορεια και ψυχοσωματικα αλλα ειναι σχετικα δυσκολο να τον πεισεις οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.
> Κοινως καταληγω στο ΠΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΘΕΙ (η μας εχουν μαθει) ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΥΜΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ.


[/QUOTE]



Και με αυτες τις σκεψεις και ολο αυτο το χαρμανι νεων και παλιων υλικων υψωνω υποθετικο ποτηρι και πινω στην υγεια ολων μας :)

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Στην υγειά όλων σας!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blue9791

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους!
Κακες οι μερες που περασαν, πολλα πανω κατω συναισθηματικα και ψυχολογικα.
Απ'οτι παρατηρω για πολλους ηταν ασχημα. Κανενας πλανητης παλι θα ειναι αναδρομος ή παραδρομος ή κι εγω δε ξερω τι αλλο.
Ειχα μια εκρηξη την Κυριακη του Πασχα που δεν με αναγνωριζα.
Το κλασσικο. Ειχα κανονισει να κανω Πασχα με φιλους, ειχα ενημερωσει τη γιαγια (με την οποια μενω) και φυσικα περιμενε να ειμαι στην πορτα για να με φορτωσει ενοχες και μαλιστα τσαμπουκαλεμενα.
Θολωσα, φωναζα, πετουσα οτι εβλεπα γυρω μου (και καπακι το μαζευα κιολας μεσα στη θολουρα μου), μια αντιδραση που δεν ειχα ποτε στη ζωη μου.
Θα μου πεις, μα καλα στη γιαγια ξεσπασες;
Αλλες ενοχες απο κει!
Ειμαι 34, ανεργη, σχεδον ανεπαγγελτη μη σου πω, με αγχη τρελα, με διαταραχη αγχους, με μια γιαγια που δεν εχει ορια στο τι λεει και πως το λεει, με ενα θειο νοητικα αναπηρο που δεν ξερω τι θα τον κανω οταν φυγει η γιαγια, με αλυτο θεμα πενθους απο τον θανατο της μανας μου (ακομα δεν ξερω αν ειμαι θυμωμενη ή συντετριμενη), με το μονο καλο που συμβαινει στη ζωη μου την συντροφο μου και να μην εχω την επιλογη να κανω Πασχα οπως θελω;
Μαυρισαν ολα γυρω μου! Πνιγηκα στην κυριολεξια.
Και σκεψου ποση αγανακτηση εθαβαν τα χαπια τοσα χρονια! Σκεψου τι αλλο εχει ακομα να βγει στην επιφανεια οσο συνεχιζω τη διακοπη.

----------


## novia35

Σε μενα συμβαινει ακριβως το αντιθετο. Τα βραδια μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολα. Ακομη και τωρα που σου γραφω μολις εχω περασει μια κριση πανικου. Τα συμπτωματα ειναι σε υφεση αυτη τη στιγμη. Ελπιζω να μη μου ξαναρθει μες το βραδυ.

----------


## novia35

Ειναι ο γ....ος ο Κρονος στο Σκορπιο και οι δυο εκλειψεις 25 Απριλιου και 10 Μαιου.

----------


## Blue9791

> Ειναι ο γ....ος ο Κρονος στο Σκορπιο και οι δυο εκλειψεις 25 Απριλιου και 10 Μαιου.


E πες ετσι να καταλαβω!!
Ειναι και απεναντι ο σκορπιος απο μενα γι'αυτο με παει ετσι...

----------


## novia35

Ταυρος εισαι κι εσυ;;; Τωρα εξηγουνται ολα. Ενταξει!!! Περαστικα μας. Να σε ρωτησω κατι;; Επειδη κανεις κρισεις πανικου οπως κι εγω απο τα 19. Παρατηρησες αν ανεβαζεις πιεση κατα την κριση;;

----------


## Joann

Κορίτσια, είναι πολύ καλό που είναι ο Κρόνος στο Σκορπιό,
μην αγχώνεστε,
και σε λίγο που θα πάει και ο Δίας στον Καρκίνο
τα καλύτερα έρχονται!
Συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση,
απλά έχω τα κέφια μου πρωινιάτικα! :-)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους!
> Κακες οι μερες που περασαν, πολλα πανω κατω συναισθηματικα και ψυχολογικα.
> Απ'οτι παρατηρω για πολλους ηταν ασχημα. Κανενας πλανητης παλι θα ειναι αναδρομος ή παραδρομος ή κι εγω δε ξερω τι αλλο.
> Ειχα μια εκρηξη την Κυριακη του Πασχα που δεν με αναγνωριζα.
> Το κλασσικο. Ειχα κανονισει να κανω Πασχα με φιλους, ειχα ενημερωσει τη γιαγια (με την οποια μενω) και φυσικα περιμενε να ειμαι στην πορτα για να με φορτωσει ενοχες και μαλιστα τσαμπουκαλεμενα.
> Θολωσα, φωναζα, πετουσα οτι εβλεπα γυρω μου (και καπακι το μαζευα κιολας μεσα στη θολουρα μου), μια αντιδραση που δεν ειχα ποτε στη ζωη μου.
> Θα μου πεις, μα καλα στη γιαγια ξεσπασες;
> Αλλες ενοχες απο κει!
> Ειμαι 34, ανεργη, σχεδον ανεπαγγελτη μη σου πω, με αγχη τρελα, με διαταραχη αγχους, με μια γιαγια που δεν εχει ορια στο τι λεει και πως το λεει, με ενα θειο νοητικα αναπηρο που δεν ξερω τι θα τον κανω οταν φυγει η γιαγια, με αλυτο θεμα πενθους απο τον θανατο της μανας μου (ακομα δεν ξερω αν ειμαι θυμωμενη ή συντετριμενη), με το μονο καλο που συμβαινει στη ζωη μου την συντροφο μου και να μην εχω την επιλογη να κανω Πασχα οπως θελω;
> ...


Blue εχω μιαν ερωτηση να σου κανω ολιγον τι κουφη. Οταν τα πηρες με το σπασιμο που σου κανε η γιαγια και εκφραστηκες οπως εκφραστηκες μετα μηπως παρατηρησες αν αισθανοσουν καλυτερα? Παρομοιο θεμα συζητησης ειχα χθες με την ψυχολογο μου οπου της ειπα οτι παρατηρω πως οταν τα παιρνω για κατι και εκφραζομαι βριζοντας ουρλιαζοντας σπαζοντας κτλ μετα,ενα περιεργο πραμα, αισθανομαι πολυ καλα... Η απαντηση της ηταν ξεκαθαρη και απλη. Στην ουσια μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει συσσωρευμενο αγχος μεσα μου (αυτο που λεμε τα μαζευω μεσα μου) και οταν εκφραστει εστω και με αυτον τον βιαιο τροπο τοτε "αδειαζει" ο εσωτερικος "σκουπιδοτενεκες" και γι αυτο ειμαι πιο καλα.
Θα μου πεις "και τι θα γινει...στο τελος θα "παρακαλαμε" να αρπαχτουμε με καποιον για να ειμαστε πιο καλα"? Η απαντηση ειναι οτι υπαρχουν διαφοροι τροποι και τεχνικες ωστε να ελεγχουμε την συσσωρευση του στρες να μην το αφηνουμε να γινεται βουνο αλλα να το διοχετευουμε συχνα πυκνα σε "χωματερες" ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ. Κοινως αντι να ερχεται το σκουπιδιαρικο μια στις τοσες να "αδειασει" το αγχος καλα θα ειναι να φροντισουμε να ερχεται καθε τρεις και λιγο και να αδειαζει τον αγχοσκουπιδοτενεκε μας... 
Θα μου πεις ωραια τα λες θεωριτικως αλλα πως γινεται στην πραξη? Προς το παρον μπορω να σου πω οτι υπαρχουν μερικες ασκησεις χαλαρωσης ειναι και κανα δυο τρεις στα ελληνικα ανεβασμενες στο youtube. Επειδη εμενα μου τις εδειξε η ψυχολογος μου και μετα τις εψαξα στο youtube ειναι παρομοιες. Εγω το βιντεο το μετετρεψα σε mp3 το περασα σε mp3 player και το ακουω με ακουστικα. Το ειπα στην ψυχολογο μου και μου ειπε καλα εκανες.
Αλλη μαγκια ειναι οι βαθιες αργες εισπνοες και εκπνοες. Επισης παρατηρα οταν κανεις κακες αρνητικες σκεψεις που σε χαλανε τοτε σταμπαρε την συγκεκριμενη σκεψη και διαολοστειλε την κυριολεκτικα εξω απο το μυαλο σου. Και αυτο να κανεις με καθε σκεψη που σε χαλαει. Ακομα "εκμεταλλευσου" ακομη περισσοτερο την ΛΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ δηλαδη οτιδηποτε λειτουργει θετικα και σε βοηθαει. Αυτο το τελευταιο βεβαια μου το εχεις πει εσυ πολλακις γι αυτο ειμαι σε αναζητηση...λατρειας 
Λογικα υπαρχουν και διαφοροι αλλοι τροποι αυτοβοηθειας αλλα προς το παρον αυτους ξερω και προσπαθω να τους εφαρμοσω. 
Παντως το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα τα παραπανω ειναι αυτο με τις αρνητικες σκεψεις δηλαδη οταν "συλλαμβανω" τον εαυτο μου να τις κανει τοτε ζηταω απαιτω διαταζω την αρνητικη σκεψη (που μπορει να ειναι ακομα και η κατασταση στο σπιτι, η ανεργια κτλ) να τσακιστει να φυγει απο το μυαλο μου και να παει στον διαολο κι ακομα παραπερα παντως μακρια απο μενα.
Ειπαμε Μπλου εχουμε πιασει πατο και δεν μας αξιζει γαμοτο... καιρος ειναι να "ορθωσουμε αναστημα" στο ******** το αγχος και σε οτι το προκαλει , τοσα χρονια το στρες εχει μαθει να κανει παρτυ μεσα μας καιρος ειναι να το στειλουμε να κανει παρτυ οπουδηποτε αλλου παντως οχι στο μυαλο μας

----------


## novia35

Το λες ειρωνικά φαντάζομαι. :)

----------


## novia35

Γιατί ο θυμός εκτονώνει ότι υπάρχει μέσα μας σε καταπιεσμένο συναίσθημα.

----------


## Blue9791

> Ταυρος εισαι κι εσυ;;; Τωρα εξηγουνται ολα. Ενταξει!!! Περαστικα μας. Να σε ρωτησω κατι;; Επειδη κανεις κρισεις πανικου οπως κι εγω απο τα 19. Παρατηρησες αν ανεβαζεις πιεση κατα την κριση;;


ναι κι εγω Ταυρος...
δεν εχω μετρησει ποτε την πιεση μου κατα τη διαρκεια του πανικου.
φανταζομαι ομως οτι λογικα ανεβαινει...

----------


## Blue9791

> Blue εχω μιαν ερωτηση να σου κανω ολιγον τι κουφη. Οταν τα πηρες με το σπασιμο που σου κανε η γιαγια και εκφραστηκες οπως εκφραστηκες μετα μηπως παρατηρησες αν αισθανοσουν καλυτερα? Παρομοιο θεμα συζητησης ειχα χθες με την ψυχολογο μου οπου της ειπα οτι παρατηρω πως οταν τα παιρνω για κατι και εκφραζομαι βριζοντας ουρλιαζοντας σπαζοντας κτλ μετα,ενα περιεργο πραμα, αισθανομαι πολυ καλα... Η απαντηση της ηταν ξεκαθαρη και απλη. Στην ουσια μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει συσσωρευμενο αγχος μεσα μου (αυτο που λεμε τα μαζευω μεσα μου) και οταν εκφραστει εστω και με αυτον τον βιαιο τροπο τοτε "αδειαζει" ο εσωτερικος "σκουπιδοτενεκες" και γι αυτο ειμαι πιο καλα.
> Θα μου πεις "και τι θα γινει...στο τελος θα "παρακαλαμε" να αρπαχτουμε με καποιον για να ειμαστε πιο καλα"? Η απαντηση ειναι οτι υπαρχουν διαφοροι τροποι και τεχνικες ωστε να ελεγχουμε την συσσωρευση του στρες να μην το αφηνουμε να γινεται βουνο αλλα να το διοχετευουμε συχνα πυκνα σε "χωματερες" ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ. Κοινως αντι να ερχεται το σκουπιδιαρικο μια στις τοσες να "αδειασει" το αγχος καλα θα ειναι να φροντισουμε να ερχεται καθε τρεις και λιγο και να αδειαζει τον αγχοσκουπιδοτενεκε μας... 
> Θα μου πεις ωραια τα λες θεωριτικως αλλα πως γινεται στην πραξη? Προς το παρον μπορω να σου πω οτι υπαρχουν μερικες ασκησεις χαλαρωσης ειναι και κανα δυο τρεις στα ελληνικα ανεβασμενες στο youtube. Επειδη εμενα μου τις εδειξε η ψυχολογος μου και μετα τις εψαξα στο youtube ειναι παρομοιες. Εγω το βιντεο το μετετρεψα σε mp3 το περασα σε mp3 player και το ακουω με ακουστικα. Το ειπα στην ψυχολογο μου και μου ειπε καλα εκανες.
> Αλλη μαγκια ειναι οι βαθιες αργες εισπνοες και εκπνοες. Επισης παρατηρα οταν κανεις κακες αρνητικες σκεψεις που σε χαλανε τοτε σταμπαρε την συγκεκριμενη σκεψη και διαολοστειλε την κυριολεκτικα εξω απο το μυαλο σου. Και αυτο να κανεις με καθε σκεψη που σε χαλαει. Ακομα "εκμεταλλευσου" ακομη περισσοτερο την ΛΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ δηλαδη οτιδηποτε λειτουργει θετικα και σε βοηθαει. Αυτο το τελευταιο βεβαια μου το εχεις πει εσυ πολλακις γι αυτο ειμαι σε αναζητηση...λατρειας 
> Λογικα υπαρχουν και διαφοροι αλλοι τροποι αυτοβοηθειας αλλα προς το παρον αυτους ξερω και προσπαθω να τους εφαρμοσω. 
> Παντως το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα τα παραπανω ειναι αυτο με τις αρνητικες σκεψεις δηλαδη οταν "συλλαμβανω" τον εαυτο μου να τις κανει τοτε ζηταω απαιτω διαταζω την αρνητικη σκεψη (που μπορει να ειναι ακομα και η κατασταση στο σπιτι, η ανεργια κτλ) να τσακιστει να φυγει απο το μυαλο μου και να παει στον διαολο κι ακομα παραπερα παντως μακρια απο μενα.
> Ειπαμε Μπλου εχουμε πιασει πατο και δεν μας αξιζει γαμοτο... καιρος ειναι να "ορθωσουμε αναστημα" στο ******** το αγχος και σε οτι το προκαλει , τοσα χρονια το στρες εχει μαθει να κανει παρτυ μεσα μας καιρος ειναι να το στειλουμε να κανει παρτυ οπουδηποτε αλλου παντως οχι στο μυαλο μας


Αγαπητο πουλακι, 
παρα το οτι νομιζα οτι θα μου εκανε καλο το ξεσπασμα, ημουν χειροτερα μετα! Αλλα αυτο ειναι θεμα κωλοχαρακτηρα γιατι σκεφτομουν οτι ναι μεν καλα εκανα και τα εβγαλα απο μεσα μου αλλα απο την αλλη μπορει να ειναι και το τελευταιο μας Πασχα μαζι και αλλα τετοια χαρουμενα.
Γουσταρα απο τη μια που βγηκε αυτη η θυελλα απο μεσα μου αλλα μου αφησε αλλες ενοχες!
Απλα ξερεις τι εχει γινει στην περιπτωση μου;
Τοσα χρονια χαπακωμενη, δεν εδινα την πρεπουσα βαρυτητα στα πραγματα και επιπλεον δεν με ενοχλουσαν οσα με ενοχλουν τωρα. 
Αυτο σημαινει οτι τωρα που ξεχαπακωνομαι δεν ξερω πως να διαχειριστω τα νευρα μου γιατι απλουστατα ποτε δεν εμαθα γιατι απλουστατα ποτε δεν ειχα τοσα πολλα νευρα.
Σαν τα μωρα... μαθαινω να μην πεταω το φαι μου στους τοιχους!
Η λατρεια λεει κατι πολυ σωστο που εγω δεν μπορω να το εφαρμοσω. "αν σε μια λογομαχια καποιος ειναι να φορτωθει ενοχες, θα τις φορτωθει ο αλλος οχι εγω... αν ειναι να πονεσει καποιος θα πονεσει ο αλλος, οχι εγω".
Οταν μου το ειπε πρωτη φορα το θεωρησα σκληρο.
Εχει ομως δικιο!
Δλδ οταν ο αλλος σου παιζει το παιχνιδι της ενοχης που ειναι βρωμικο απο τη φυση του, γιατι να μην το παιξεις κι εσυ;
Οταν καποιος σε ποναει και το ξερει γιατι να πονεσεις μονο εσυ;
Οταν δλδ σε βαζει ο αλλος ( ο οποιος αλλος ) σε μια συναισθηματικη ζουγκλα, λογικο δεν ειναι να επικρατησει ο ισχυροτερος;
Δεν λεω να φτασουμε στο σημειο να ξεκατινιαζομαστε αλλα οταν ο αλλος ερχεται με επιθεση, εμεις γιατι να κραταμε αμυντικη θεση;
Οσο για την επιβολη της θετικης σκεψης, εφαρμοζω κατι πολυ απλο που πιανει.
Πριν κοιμηθω (τοτε ερχονται ολα στο μυαλο μου) σκεφτομαι "ολα θα πανε καλα" και τα σκηνοθετω οπως θελω να γινουν.
Ε, καποια στιγμη ολες αυτες οι προβολες θα γινουν πραγματικοτητα :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Αγαπητο πουλακι, 
> παρα το οτι νομιζα οτι θα μου εκανε καλο το ξεσπασμα, ημουν χειροτερα μετα! Αλλα αυτο ειναι θεμα κωλοχαρακτηρα γιατι σκεφτομουν οτι ναι μεν καλα εκανα και τα εβγαλα απο μεσα μου αλλα απο την αλλη μπορει να ειναι και το τελευταιο μας Πασχα μαζι και αλλα τετοια χαρουμενα.
> Γουσταρα απο τη μια που βγηκε αυτη η θυελλα απο μεσα μου αλλα μου αφησε αλλες ενοχες!
> Απλα ξερεις τι εχει γινει στην περιπτωση μου;
> Τοσα χρονια χαπακωμενη, δεν εδινα την πρεπουσα βαρυτητα στα πραγματα και επιπλεον δεν με ενοχλουσαν οσα με ενοχλουν τωρα. 
> Αυτο σημαινει οτι τωρα που ξεχαπακωνομαι δεν ξερω πως να διαχειριστω τα νευρα μου γιατι απλουστατα ποτε δεν εμαθα γιατι απλουστατα ποτε δεν ειχα τοσα πολλα νευρα.
> Σαν τα μωρα... μαθαινω να μην πεταω το φαι μου στους τοιχους!
> Η λατρεια λεει κατι πολυ σωστο που εγω δεν μπορω να το εφαρμοσω. "αν σε μια λογομαχια καποιος ειναι να φορτωθει ενοχες, θα τις φορτωθει ο αλλος οχι εγω... αν ειναι να πονεσει καποιος θα πονεσει ο αλλος, οχι εγω".
> Οταν μου το ειπε πρωτη φορα το θεωρησα σκληρο.
> ...


Γεια σου Μπλου με τις ΚΕΙΜΕΝΑΡΕΣ σου...
Παντα μου αρεσε γαμοτο αυτα που σκεφτομαι να τα βρισκω "ετοιμα" , γραμενα οπως κι εγω θα ηθελα να τα γραψω.
Αυτη τη γαμημενη νοοτροπια που εχει η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια του κοσμου να επιχειρει καθε τρεις και λιγο να σου σπαει τα νευρα να σου προκαλει ενοχες να "ξεφορτωνεται" πανω σου την εχω πλεον σιχαθει. Ενας φιλος αυτη την κατασταση την ονομαζει "τα φιδια ξαναβγηκαν απ την φωλια τους" δηλαδη εκει που εισαι ηρεμος και προσπαθεις να μην ενοχλεις κανενα τσουουπ να σου το "φιδι" (οικογενεια, "φιλοι" , γνωστοι, αφεντικο κτλ) θα σου επιτεθει και θα αρχισει να "δαγκαει"... O φιλος εχει καταληξει οτι τα "φιδια" μυριζονται οτι εσυ δεν εισαι σαν αυτους και τρελλενονται γι αυτο και επιτιθενται με...θαυμαστο ζηλο και μανια. Ποιος εισαι συ ρε κυριε που τολμας να χαλας την σειρα...
Δε ξερω γαμοτο αλλα απο παντα μου σεβομουνα τον αλλον και θεωρουσα φυσιολογικο να μην του προκαλω προβληματα και ενοχες. Και χρονια τωρα (τι χρονια δηλαδη μια ζωη...) να σου τα φιδια να σου σπαν τα ..χιδια.
Να σου ρχονται απο το πουθενα και να σου αρχιζουν πολεμο , βρωμικο πολεμο, και τελικα εσυ να υποφερεις και να δεχεσε την μαλακια του καθενος. 
Το θεμα ειναι οτι σ αυτον τον πολεμο ποτε δε γουσταρα να συμμετεχω το θεωρουσα και το θεωρω ξεφτιλλισμενη κατασταση
Απο την αλλη ο εχθρος ειναι εκπαιδευμενος απο τα γενοφασκια του σ αυτον τον βρωμικο πολεμο. Ψαχνει να βρει την ευκαιρια να σου επιτεθει και το πιο κουφο νομιζει οτι κι εσυ εισαι σαν αυτον και θα του επιτεθεις κι εσυ. 
Το ζητημα ειναι πιο γενικο για μενα και ξεκιναει απο την νοοτροπια ολοκληρης της κοινωνιας απο τους γονεις, τους δασκαλους τους παπαδες ολους τους "εκπαιδευτες" οι οποιοι ειναι στην τελικη θυτες και θυματα μαζι οι οποιοι αναπαραγουν μονιμως το ιδιο ξεφτιλισμενο μοντελο.
Οποτε τι κανεις οταν ζεις αναγκαστικα μια τετοια κατασταση στην οποια μονιμως σε μπλεκουν? 
Φυσικα το πρωτο που κανεις ειναι να τους επιτεθεις κι εσυ μεχρι εκει που δεν παει, το δευτερο ομως ειναι να προταξεις το ΕΓΩ σου και να πεις στον εαυτο σου "καλα τους εκανα" και να απαγορευσεις κυριολεκτικα στο Εγω σου να αποδεχθει οποιαδηποτε ενοχη. Θα μου πεις ...δυσκολο πραμα ιδιως αν εχει να κανει με το οικογενιακο περιβαλλον. Δυσκολο ξεδυσκολο ομως μονο ετσι μπορει να γινει. Ειναι τραγικο να αφηνουμε να υποφερει ο εαυτος μας για τις μαλακιες αλλονων. Τερμα τα αστεια γιατι το ξερεις κι εσυ Μπλου το ξερω κι εγω και τοσοι αλλοι εδω μεσα οτι δεν παει αλλο. Δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα να καταστρεφουμε τον εαυτο μας στο κατω κατω εμεις υποφερουμε...
Αυτα που γραφω τα γραφω για να τα πιστεψω κι εγω και απο οτι καταλαβαινω προς τα εκει με οδηγει αργα και σταθερα και η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου. 
Οσο γι αυτο που κανεις το βραδυ πριν κοιμιθεις μου φανηκε πολυ καλο θα το επιχειρισω σημερα κιολας μετα τις ασκησεις χαλαρωσης.
Γεια σου Μπλου και να ασπαστεις τον κ.Σαμ και τον κ.Ιβαν εκ μερους μου

----------


## Blue9791

Ο Ιβαν (φρεσκοκουρεμενος ή μαλλον γρεσκοξουρισμενος ως νεοσυλλεκτος) και ο Σαμ (χωρις π@π@ρ@κια πια) σε ασπαζονται επισης :)
Και μην ανησυχεις, μια μερα εμεις οι παλαβιαρηδες (σαν τους Παπαδοπουλους ;)) θα μαζευτουμε και θα κατακτησουμε τον κοσμο!

----------


## novia35

Εγω κανω κατι αλλο τελευταια. Επειδη απο τον περασμενο Οκτωβρη ξαναρχισε παλι ο εφιαλτης μετα απο πολλα χρονια που ειχα να παθω. Και ηταν πολυ εντονος και καθημερινος. Εχω 7 μηνες τωρα που δεν ησυχαζω. Στην αρχη ετρεχα στα νοσοκομεια τωρα δε φτανω μεχρι την κριση πανικου αλλα φτανω πολυ κοντα. Εχω υπερενταση κυριως το βραδυ στον υπνο. Με λουζει ιδρωτας, στα χερια και στα ποδια κυριως, σφιξιμο και πρηξιμο στο στομαχι, στεγνωνει το στομα μου, ζαλαδα αλλα δε φτανω στον πανικο ταχυκαρδια, τρεμουλο κτλ. Ομως το συναισθημα ειναι πολυ δυσαρεστο. Πολλες φορες αισθανομαι ενα εσωτερικο 
τρεμουρο στο σωμα σε κατασταση σχετικης ηρεμιας οχι σε προπανικο αλλα δε φαινεται εξωτερικα και καποιες φορες αισθανομαι χαμηλα στα ποδια, κατω απο το γονατο και κυριως στα πελματα την κυκλοφορια 
του αιματος, εχω το αισθημα της ροης του αιματος στις φλεβες μου. Εχει συμβει σε κανεναν αλλο κατι παρομοιο;;;

----------


## novia35

Απαντώ εδώ σε ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα που μου έχει σταλεί γιατί το σύστημα δε μου δίνει -για κάποιο λόγο- πρόσβαση σε προσωπικα μηνύματα. Θα καταλάβει ο ενδιαφερόμενος :) Προσωπικά εγώ έχω πολλά και διάφορά σωματικά συμπτώματα. Για παράδειγμά σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση έχω πονοκεφάλους μπροστά στα μάτια και στους κροτάφους (λιγότερο σ' αυτούς) στη ράχη της μυτης την οποία τη νιώθω και εντελώς στεγνή εσωτερικά, στο ιγμόριο και στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού λίγο πιο πάνω απο εκεί που ξεκινάει ο αυχένας. Αυτό είναι το καθημερινό, σταθερά. Κάποιες φορές -αρκετά συχνά- νιώθω ένα μούδιασμα στο κεφάλι μέσα εσωτερικά και στο πρόσωπο, εξάψεις και 2 -3 φορές που έχει τύχει να μετρήσω την πίεση μου σ΄αυτή την κατάσταση τη βρήκα ανεβασμένη γύρω στο 15 και 16. Πράγμα καθόλου καλό για μένα διότι δείχνει υπέρταση αυτό και η υπέρταση κάνει ζημιά στον οργανισμό. Έχει όργανα στόχους, χτυπάει εγκέφαλο, καρδιά, νεφρούς, μάτια, αγγεία. Πάνω σε κρίση πανικού βέβαια μου έχει φτάσει και 18. Εμβοές στ' αυτιά, αρρυθμίες και αίσθημα παλμού αλλά πιο σπάνια αυτά. Είναι όμως φορές που μου συμβαίνει μια άλλη κατάσταση διαφορετική ξαφνικά εκεί που κάθομαι στα καλά καθούμε χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί κάτι νιώθω μια ζάλη και αμέσως μετά τάση λιποθυμίας, ιδρώνουν χέρια και πόδια, θολώνει η όραση, νιώθω αστάθεια σα να μην πατάω καλά στα πόδια μου και δυσκολία στην αναπνοή, σύγχιση, σα να χάνω τον κόσμο αλλά δε φτάνω πάντα να έχω ταχυπαλμίες και πανικούς. Αυτό δείχνει σαν μια κλασσική περίπτωση κρίσης πανικού χωρίς όμως να κορυφώνει. Βέβαια τα ίδια συμπτώματα έχουν και κάποιες ασθένειες οπότε αν δεν έχεις κάνει πλήρη κι εξονυχιστικό ιατρικό έλεγχο δεν μπορείς να πεις με βεβαιότητα αν είναι ψυχολογικό ή όχι. Δυσπεψίες, φουσκώματα, αναγούλες, ανορεξία πολλές φορές, διαταραχές στις κενώσεις και κοιλιακό άλγος αρκετά συχνά. Βέβαια το τρομακτικό για μένα είναι το κομμάτι της υπέρτασης. Μου έχει δημιουργήσει φόβο πολύ μεγάλο κι αυτό έχει γίνει μεγαλύτερος παράγοντας άγχους για μένα πέρα απο τα όποια άλλα προβλήματα που μπορεί να έχω που τα έχει και ο περισσότερος κόσμος πλέον. Κρίσεις πανικού έχω ξεκινήσει να κάνω απο τα 19 μου μετά τις πανελλήνιες, είχα πιεστεί πολύ εκείνη την περίοδο, έπινα και κάτι φραπέδες εντελώς στούκας για να είμαι ξύπνια και να μπορώ να διαβάζω. Τώρα άμα πιω και δύο γουλιές καφέ έχω αρρωστήσει, τον έχω κόψει εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Και το στομάχι μου γενικά δεν έχει αντέχει και πολλά πολλά με πειράζουν σχεδόν οι περισσότερες τροφές. Βέβαια τότε που είχα πάει στους γιατρούς να το ψάξω σ' έναν καρδιολόγο και σε έναν παθολόγο οι εξετάσεις μου είχαν βγεί καθαρές πέραν απο ένα εμφύσημα στη μητροείδη βαλβίδα ανευ παθολογικής σημασία. Βέβαια τελευταία έμαθα ότι πέραν του ψυχολογικού παράγοντα υπάρχουν και οργανικά αίτια όπως πρόπτωση της μητροειδούς βαλβίδας που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν κρίσεις πανικού, βέβαια αυτά οι γιατροί δε στα λένε ποτέ, εγώ χρειάστηκε να περάσουν είκοσι χρόνια για να το μάθω τυχαία απο κάποιον γιατρό. Τότε λοιπόν με είχαν στείλει σ' ενδοκρινολόγο για να το κοιτάξω μήπως ήταν θυροείδης, η γιατρός χωρίς πολλά πολλά με μια εξέταση αίματος και μια ψηλάφηση με τα χέρια της μου έδωσε Τ4 κι εγώ αντί να γίνομαι καλύτερα γινόμουν χειρότερα. Έμεινα πετσί και κόκκαλο, ζαλιζόμουνα συνέχεια ακόμη και στον ύπνο μου ένιωθα τόση ζαλάδα σα να ημουν πάνω σε βάρκα. Τα πήρα για ενάμιση χρόνο γιατί δυστυχώς ήμουν μικρή κι απ' την άλλη η γονείς μου δεν ασχολήθηκαν πολύ να το ψάξουμε παραπάνω και δεν πήρα 2η γνώμη και απο άλλους γιατρούς (κι αυτό το δίνω σα συμβουλή σε όλους θα το ψάχνετε πάρα πολύ μέχρι εκεί που δεν παίρνει και δε θα επαναπαύεστε στη διάγνωση ενός γιατρού, ούτε θα έχετε τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη γιατί κάνουν και πολλα λάθη είναι μια ταλαιπωρία βέβαια όλο αυτό με τις εξετάσεις και τους γιατρούς αλλά πρέπει να την υποστούμε πρίν προχωρήσουμε με σιγουρία στην οποιαδήποτε αγωγή, εγώ προσωπικά δεν τους έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη αλλά τι να κάνεις που τους έχουμε ανάγκη) με αποτέλεσμα να φτάσει το ασβέστιο κι εγώ δεν ξέρω που. Τελικά κάποιος άλλος γιατρός σε ένα νοσοκομείο που δούλευε ένας ξαδελφος μου νοσηλευτής μου είπε να τα πετάξω κι έτσι βρήκα την υγειά μου. Τα συμπτώματα έφυγαν σιγα σιγά βέβαια μου είχε μείνει η αγοραφοβία. Έίχα πάει στο διάστημα αυτό σε κάποιους «ψυχ» γιατρούς. Την πρώτη φορά σε ψυχιατρό αλλά δεν ένιωσα να παίρνω βοήθεια και μου τη σπάει να πω την αλήθεια που τη συνταγή και το φάρμακο τα έχουν στο τσεπάκι. Το φάρμακο αντιμετωπίζει το σύμπτωμα όχι το αίτιο. Δεν έμεινα για πολύ, ούτε πήρα τα φάρμακα που μου έδωσε, τα seroxat ήταν. Ήμουν και πολύ μικρή τότε και το βλεπα κάπως. Τελικά κατάφερα εως ένα βαθμό να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου με την έννοια ότι σταμάτησαν οι πανικοί αλλά είχε μείνει η αγοραφοβία σε ήπια μορφή βέβαια. Περισσότερο ο φόβος μην το ξαναπάθω. Μετά απο καμιά 10αρια χρόνια (έτσι με πιάνει εμένα κάθε δεκαετία μια στα 19, μια στα 29 και μια τώρα στα 39 ελπιζω να τριτώσει το κακό και να τελείωσει κι όχι να μην είναι η τρίτη και φαρμακερή) σε μια πολύ δύσκολη περίοδο επαγγελματική και συναισθηματική έκανα κάποιες κρίσεις και ξαναπήγα σε ψυχολόγο αυτή τη φορά αλλά το ξεπέρασα σχετικά γρήγορα, το ξεπέρασα εννοώ επανήλθα στην προτερή κατάσταση χωρίς κρίσεις πανικού γιατί ουσιαστικά το κομμάτι της αγοραφοβίας δεν το ξεπέρασα ποτέ. Ήμουν όμως καλά, είχα τη δουλειά μου, τη σχολή μου και το κυριότερο ήμουν ήρεμη και κοιμόμουν ήσυχη τα βράδια. Τώρα εδώ και λίγους μήνες -αν και η όλη φάση μαγειρεύονταν απο το καλοκαίρι του 2011- είμαι πάρα πολυ χάλια. Είναι η 3η φορά και φοβάμαι ότι είναι και η χειρότερη γιατί τώρα πια δεν έχω το κουράγιο και τα ψυχικά αποθέματα να το πολεμήσω, νιώθω να μ' έχει καταβάλλει. Μεσολάβησε βέβαια ένα χειρουργείο, μια απόλυση, ο θάνατος του ζώου μου με πολύ άσχημο τρόπο απο λάθος κτηνιάτρων, η εγκυμοσύνη της κολλητής μου, μια πολύ κακή προσωπική ζωή που έγινε ακόμη πιο κάκιστη μετά τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάσα τα ψυχολογικά και υγείας γενικότερα και κάποια άλλα γεγονότα υπαρξιακού τύπου που δεν τα είχα στο μυαλό μου ή μάλλον που υπήρχαν αλλά δεν τα είχα φέρει μπροστά γιατί δεν υπήρχε το κατάλληλο υπόστρωμα και οι ανάλογες συνθήκες για να τα φέρω. Γενικά μ' έχει πιάσει μια φοβία ότι θα πεθάνω, μ' έχει τρομάξει πάρα πολύ και το εύρημα της υπέρτασης. Ενώ έχω κάνει εξετάσεις έχω κάνει triplex καρδιάς, triplex νεφρικών αρτηριών, άπειρες αιματολογικές αλλά όχι τίποτα εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις τις απλές βιοχημικές και πέραν της υπέρτασης και των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκων τις οποίες ψάχνουμε με τον ενδοκρινολόγο τώρα όπως και το αν η υπέρταση σχετίζεται μ' αυτές δεν υπάρχει άλλο εύρημα. Βέβαια ακόμη κι αν η υπέρταση αποδειχθεί ότι είναι ιδιοπαθής είναι αρκετή απο μόνη της να κάνει ζημία στον οργανισμό και σε σωματικό και σε ψυχολογικό επίπεδο στην δική μου ευθραυστή ψυχολογία τουλάχιστον. Αποψη μου πάντως επειδή εγώ έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ τελευταία και μ' εχουν ταλαιπωρήσει και οι γιατροί πολύ γιατί δε βρίσκεις εύκολα γιατρό -εκτός κι αν είναι κάποιος δικό σου- να σε κατευθύνει σωστά κι εγώ έψαχνα μόνη μου χάνοντας χρόνο, χρήμα και ψυχική ενέργεια πριν απευθυνθείτε στον όποιο ψυχίατρο, ψυχολόγο τον οποίο πρέπει να ψάξετε πολύ προσεκτικά όπως και το θεραπευτικό μοντέλο που θ' ακολουθήσετε βρείτε έναν ολύ καλό γενικό παθολόγο αν έχει κι εξειδίκευση ομοιοπαθητικού ακόμη καλύτερα να σας κάνει το μανατζάρισμα των εξετάσεων αλλιώς δε θα βρείτε ποτέ άκρη. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι Παθολόγος, Καρδιολόγος, Ενδοκρινολόγος και Νευρολόγος είναι οι γιατροί οι οποίοι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε ν΄απευθυνθεί κάποιος με συμπτώματα σαν τα δικά μας για να αποκλείσει κάθε οργανικό αίτιο πρίν απευθυνθεί στον ψυχολόγο-ψυχίατρο εκτός κι αν το παραπέμψουν και σε άλλες ειδικότητες.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σου. Μεγαλο κειμενο το κειμενο σου αλλα το διαβασα τρεις φορες γιατι μου αρεσε και γιατι μεσα στο γραπτο σου πολλες φορες "βρηκα" τον εαυτο μου...
Πρωτα απο ολα συμφωνω απολυτα με το συμπερασμα σου οτι πρεπει να πετυχεις τον σωστο γιατρο που να ξερει τι του γινεται γιατι αλλιως θα σε μπλεξουν σε καταστασεις και αντι να σε βοηθησουν θα σε χειροτερεψουν ψυχολογικα και σωματικα. Εχω καταληξει οτι οταν καποιος γιατρος σου διαγνωσει ντε και καλα π.χ. καταθλιψη μη το δενεις κομπο τραβα,ρωτα,βρες και κανεναν αλλο γιατρο.
Σαν κι εσενα κι εγω εμφανισα καποια στιγμη προβλημα με τον θυρεοειδη (υπερθυρεοειδισμο με tsh μηδεν) με πλακωσαν στα χαπια παθολογος και ενδοκρινολογος εφτασα να μην μπορω να κανω 10 βηματα οσπου στο τελος κατεληξα σε καθηγητη ενδοκρινολογο ο οποιος μου διεκοψε τα χαπια και καλυτερευσα. Το τελικο του πορισμα εμφανισα μια θυρεοειδιτιδα καποια στιγμη την οποια την βρηκαμε τυχαια απο κποια εξεταση αιματος ομως δεν χρειαζομουν χαπια χρειαζομουν παρακολουθηση για μια περιοδο.
Στα πλαισια των "αναζητησεων" μου για το τι εχω εχω κι εγω επισκεφτει διαφορες ειδικοτητες γιατρων ή "γιατρων". Καποιοι ξεραν τι τους γινεται και με βοηθησαν καποιοι παραλιγο να με πεθανουν.
Απο ολους τους γιατρους που εχω παει κραταω την γνωμη τριων.
1. Ενας γαστρεντερολογος στην Σαλονικη καλη του ωρα που αφου με εξετασε μου ειπε οτι εμφανιζω "υπερπαστικοτητα γαστρεντερικου".
Αιτιες το εντονο αγχος το κρυο και καποια φαγητα που με πειραζουν. Θεραπεια...βρες τροπους να μην αγχωνεσε τοσο, ζεστη στην κοιλια και τα ποδια , προσεχε καποια φαγητα.
2.Ενας ψυχιατρος που πηγα καποτε και μου ειπε να κοιταξω να αλλαξω τροπο ζωης , σκεψης, και να περιορισω το αγχος μου. Χαρακτηριστικα μου ειχε πει 
"Φιλε μου με αυτο που κανεις χρονια τωρα κατεληξες και εμφανισες αγχωδη διαταραχη η οποια εκδηλωθηκε εντονα στο γαστρεντερικο σου αν συνεχισεις ετσι αυριο θα σε χτυπησει στην καρδια μεθαυριο στο κεφαλι και παει λεγοντας. Αλλαξε τον τροπο ζωης σου αν δεν θες να δεις χειροτερα..."
ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥς ΜΗΝΕΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΤΥΠΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΚΙΟ
3. Μια ψυχολογος που παω τωρα με την οποια δουλευουμε πανω στην διαχειρηση του αγχους μου ωστε να περιοριστουν τα ψυχοσωματικα μου και να καλυτερευσει η ποιοτητα ζωης μου. 
Απο οτι βλεπω ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο...αν και θελει χρονο
novia35 βλεπω οτι εχεις "επικεντρωσει" στην υπερταση που εμφανιζεις...Αν εχεις αποκλεισει οτιδηποτε παθολογικο σκεψου μηπως ειναι αποτελεσμα του αγχους σου το οποιο εκφραζεται με αυτον τον ...περιεργο τροπο. Εγω δεν εχω ψαξει αν εχω υπερτασηοταν δεν ειμαι καλα αλλα και ουτε προκειται να το κανω γιατι στην περιπτωση που βρω την πιεση ανεβασμενη θα φαω κανα κολλημα και θα ξαναρχισω τις...ιατρικες επισκεψεις;)
Να εισαι οσο πιο καλα γινεται ,στο ευχομαι πραγματικα

----------


## novia35

Οι τελευταιες εξετασεις ειναι με ενδοκρινολογο, ψαχνουμε θυροειδη, σακχαρωδη διαβητη, μεταβολικο συνδρομο, πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες και λειτουργια επινεφριδιων για την αρτηριακη πιεση. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι με το ζορι μπαινουν στη διαδικασια οι γιατροι ν' ασχοληθουν αν δεν τους πιεσεις, περιοριζονται στα πολυ τυπικα κι αυτος ο τροπος που σε ξεπετουν με θυμωνει. Πρεπει να τσακωθεις μαζι τους για να καταλαβουν. Ακομη και καθαρο αγχος να ειναι, εχει δικαιωμα ο καθενας να ψαχτει με την υγεια του. Η προληψη ειναι καλυτερη της θεραπειας και καμια φορα με το ευκολακι του "ελα μωρε αγχος ειναι" μπορει ν' αφησεις κατι. Απλως δε χρειαζεται υπερβολη, χρειαζεται να βαλει κανεις ενα οριο. Θα κανω αυτα τα 5 πραγματα και μετα θα σταματησω. Θα το δουλεψω σε ψυχολογικο επιπεδο. Μου μενει λοιπον ενας οφθαλμιατρος για βυθοσκοπηση, ενας ΩΡΛ, ενας Ορθοπεδικος, ενας Γαστρεντερολογος κι ενας Νευρολογος.... :D. Μεχρι στιγμης εχω παει σε καρδιολογο, σε ουρολογο γιατι εκανα μια πυελονεφριτιδα. Αν βγουν κι εκει καθαρες, δεν ξανασχολουμαι προσωπικα. Αν και μου ειπαν πως ακομη κι αν η υπερταση δεν εχει αιτιο, αν ειναι νευροπιεση δηλαδη (ορος που δεν υφισταται στην πραγματικοτητα) παλι θα πρεπει να τη ρυθμισω με χαπι και δε θελω καθολου. Μα η βλακεια μου ηταν αυτη ακριβως που μετρησα την πιεση μου εκεινη τη στιγμη και μου εγινε εμμονη απο τοτε.

----------


## novia35

Απλα ηταν μια ηλιθια φιλη φιλου την ωρα που εκανα πανικο και ειχε φτασει 18 η μικρη και 10 η μεγαλη και μου ειπε "αν ειχε παει 11 η μικρη θα ειχες πεθανει" χωρις να εχει ιατρικες γνωσεις απο δικη της εμπειρα ειχε πατερα εμφραγματια τον οποιο ειχε χασει κιολας και με σοκαρε εκεινη τη στιγμη εκ τοτε δεν μπορεσα να συνελθω. Ανοιξε παραθυρακι στο μαλο μου ασχημο. Απο τοτε κι εδω και 7 μηνες δεν εχω καταφερει να ησυχασω.

----------


## novia35

Ειναι κι αυτοι οι "καλοι" ανθρωποι γυρω μας που μας ενθαρρυνουν.

----------


## novia35

Ειναι κι αυτοι οι "καλοι" ανθρωποι γυρω μας που μας ενθαρρυνουν.

----------


## Blue9791

> Απλα ηταν μια ηλιθια φιλη φιλου την ωρα που εκανα πανικο και ειχε φτασει 18 η μικρη και 10 η μεγαλη και μου ειπε "αν ειχε παει 11 η μικρη θα ειχες πεθανει" χωρις να εχει ιατρικες γνωσεις απο δικη της εμπειρα ειχε πατερα εμφραγματια τον οποιο ειχε χασει κιολας και με σοκαρε εκεινη τη στιγμη εκ τοτε δεν μπορεσα να συνελθω. Ανοιξε παραθυρακι στο μαλο μου ασχημο. Απο τοτε κι εδω και 7 μηνες δεν εχω καταφερει να ησυχασω.


Γι'αυτο ΠΑΝΤΑ ρωταμε τη γνωμη του ειδικου και ΠΟΤΕ των ξερολων.
Το μονο που μπορω να ευχηθω ειναι καλα αποτελεσματα, να προσεχεις οι γιατροι στους οποιους πηγαινεις να ειναι σοβαροι και αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα για καθε διαγνωση να παιρνεις και μια δευτερη γνωμη.

----------


## novia35

> Γι'αυτο ΠΑΝΤΑ ρωταμε τη γνωμη του ειδικου και ΠΟΤΕ των ξερολων.
> Το μονο που μπορω να ευχηθω ειναι καλα αποτελεσματα, να προσεχεις οι γιατροι στους οποιους πηγαινεις να ειναι σοβαροι και αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα για καθε διαγνωση να παιρνεις και μια δευτερη γνωμη.


Αυτο προσπαθω αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεις καλο και σοβαρο γιατρο και που να μη σε βλεπει ως πελατακι. Υπαρχει μεγαλη αλητεια εκει εξω. Εμενα εχει τρομαξει το ματι μου.

----------


## Blue9791

Αγαπητα μου παιδια!
Πηγα στο 18 ανω την Τεταρτη και το νεο προγραμμα εχει ως εξης: εφεξορ πλεον μια φορα την εβδομαδα.
Και αυτο για να μπερδευτει ο εγκεφαλος με την μικρη δοσολογια και να μην το θελει. Δλδ το βιολογικο κομματι θα βοηθησει το ψυχολογικο κομματι.
Μου ελεγε κατι μπουρδες ο γιατρος βεβαια (ο οποιος μου επιβεβαιωσε τη διαφορα μεταξυ ψυχιατρου και ψυχολογου, θα την παραθεσω πιο κατω), τυπου, "αφου εχεις εξαρσεις και υφεσεις στη διαθεση πολυ μεγαλες μηπως να σου δωσω εναν εξισοροπητη" φυσικα αρνηθηκα γιατι ο σκοπος μου δεν ειναι να εχω μια φλατ διαθεση αφενος και αφετερου δεν θελω να παιρνω φαρμακα!!!!
Το αποτελεσμα: Πχ σημερα το πρωι ξυπνησα κλαιγοντας επειδη θυμηθηκα κατι που εγινε πριν 20 χρονια... Ο,τι να'ναι δλδ.
Αλλα την παλευω μεχρι τωρα και προτιμω αυτες τις αυξομειωσεις οι οποιες θα με οδηγησουν στο να μην παιρνω πια φαρμακα απο την κατασταση που ημουν πριν (ενα τσιροτο πανω απο το προβλημα για να μην φαινεται ενω στην ουσια ειναι εκει και θεριευει).

Το κλου: οι ψυχιατροι ως επιστημονες γιατροι αυτο που κανουν ειναι να διαγιγνωσκουν το προβλημα και να θεραπευουν τα συμπτωματα του (αναφερομαι σε ηπιες διαταραχες οπως η αγχωδης ή η διαταραχη πανικου). 
Φυσικα κανουν θαυματα σε περιπτωσεις ψυχικων νοσηματων, γεγονος αδιαμφισβητητο!
Ομως! Παρα το οτι το ζαναξακι θα σε ισιωσει οταν δεν την παλευεις και παρτο το ρημαδι για να μη φρικαρεις, δεν ειναι θεραπευτικο.
Θεραπευει το συμπτωμα. 
Αυτα τα αναφερω γιατι ξερω οτι πολλοι φιλοι εδω παιρνουν φαρμακα και μπορει να κανουν αυτο μονο ως θεραπεια.
Εγω λοιπον που εκανα την ιδια μ***ια επι 15 χρονια και περασε στο πετσι μου και το ειδα απο την καλη και απο την αναποδη, εχω να προτεινω ναι στην φαρμακοθεραπεια αν θεωρεις οτι δεν την παλευεις αλλα πολλα περισσοτερα ναι στην παραλληλη ψυχοθεραπεια.
Και μπορει να μην βρεις ποτε τον λογο που σου δημιουργησε το προβλημα, σπανια βρισκεται! 
Αλλα θα μαθεις να ζεις μ'αυτο χωρις να σε τσακιζει και αυτο θα εχει ως συνεπεια να το αποδυναμωνεις μεχρι να φυγει ή και να μην φυγει, θα σε επισκεπτεται πιο σπανια και τοτε θα ξερεις πως να το χειριστεις.
Αντε πολλα ειπα παλι.
Φιλακια :)

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

> Αγαπητα μου παιδια!
> Πηγα στο 18 ανω την Τεταρτη και το νεο προγραμμα εχει ως εξης: εφεξορ πλεον μια φορα την εβδομαδα.
> Και αυτο για να μπερδευτει ο εγκεφαλος με την μικρη δοσολογια και να μην το θελει. Δλδ το βιολογικο κομματι θα βοηθησει το ψυχολογικο κομματι.
> Μου ελεγε κατι μπουρδες ο γιατρος βεβαια (ο οποιος μου επιβεβαιωσε τη διαφορα μεταξυ ψυχιατρου και ψυχολογου, θα την παραθεσω πιο κατω), τυπου, "αφου εχεις εξαρσεις και υφεσεις στη διαθεση πολυ μεγαλες μηπως να σου δωσω εναν εξισοροπητη" φυσικα αρνηθηκα γιατι ο σκοπος μου δεν ειναι να εχω μια φλατ διαθεση αφενος και αφετερου δεν θελω να παιρνω φαρμακα!!!!
> Το αποτελεσμα: Πχ σημερα το πρωι ξυπνησα κλαιγοντας επειδη θυμηθηκα κατι που εγινε πριν 20 χρονια... Ο,τι να'ναι δλδ.
> Αλλα την παλευω μεχρι τωρα και προτιμω αυτες τις αυξομειωσεις οι οποιες θα με οδηγησουν στο να μην παιρνω πια φαρμακα απο την κατασταση που ημουν πριν (ενα τσιροτο πανω απο το προβλημα για να μην φαινεται ενω στην ουσια ειναι εκει και θεριευει).
> 
> Το κλου: οι ψυχιατροι ως επιστημονες γιατροι αυτο που κανουν ειναι να διαγιγνωσκουν το προβλημα και να θεραπευουν τα συμπτωματα του (αναφερομαι σε ηπιες διαταραχες οπως η αγχωδης ή η διαταραχη πανικου). 
> Φυσικα κανουν θαυματα σε περιπτωσεις ψυχικων νοσηματων, γεγονος αδιαμφισβητητο!
> ...


Blue9791 συμφωνώ απόλυτα..... Χαίρομαι που πας καλύτερα!!!! Μπράβο σου :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Προσοχή σ’ εκείνους που αναζητούν τα πλήθη, γιατί είναι ένα τίποτα μόνοι τους. *Προσοχή στο μέσο άντρα. Τη μέση γυναίκα.* Προσοχή στην αγάπη τους, η αγάπη τους είναι μέτρια, αναζητά το μέτριο. *Αλλά υπάρχει ιδιοφυΐα στο μίσος τους, υπάρχει αρκετή ιδιοφυΐα στο μίσος τους για να σας σκοτώσει, να σκοτώσει τον καθένα.* Δεν αντέχουν τη μοναξιά, δεν καταλαβαίνουν τη μοναξιά. Θα προσπαθήσουν να καταστρέψουν ο,τιδήποτε… *O,τιδήποτε διαφοροποιείται απ τα δικά τους μέτρα.* Ανίκανοι όπως είναι να δημιουργήσουν Τέχνη, ανίκανοι είναι και να την καταλάβουν θα εκλάβουν την αποτυχία τους ως δημιουργών μόνο ως αποτυχία του κόσμου συνολικά. *Ανίκανοι όπως ειναι να αγαπήσουν πλήρως*, θα θεωρήσουν και τη δική σας αγάπη ελλειπή και θα σας μισήσουν. Γι’ αυτό και το μίσος τους θα είναι τέλειο. Όπως ένα αστραφτερό διαμάντι, όπως ένα μαχαίρι, όπως ένα βουνό, όπως μια τίγρη, όπως το δηλητήριο… Η πιο τελειοποιημένη Τέχνη τους. ~ *Charles Bukowski, "H διάνοια της μάζας"*

Δε ξερω αλλα το παραπανω κειμενο πιστευω οτι ταιριαζει πολυ εδω μεσα... Σε αυτο το φορουμ εχω "συναντησει" ανθρώπους που πραγματικα ξεφευγουν απο τον λεγομενο "μεσο ορο". Ανθρωπους πραγματικα πανεξυπνους ψαγμενους και φοβερα σοβαρους... Τοσο που ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι οτι σ αυτη την κοινωνια το να ...ξεφεύγεις απο τον "μέσο όρο" στο τέλος καταλήγεις ..."ψυχοκουδουνισμένος" που λέει και η Blue9791

----------


## vallina

Καλημέρα, οι κρισεις πανικού είναι πολύ άσχημες,με ταλαιπωρούσαν χρόνια και πολύ άγχος μέχρι που άρχισαν να μου πέφτουν τα μαλλιά.Πήγαινα και γω σε ψυχολόγο και με την βοήθεια βιβλίων αυτοβοήθειας και medidation μεσω youtube ήρθα στα καλά μου. Τελικά όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας πάλεψε το λίγο και κάνε πρακτική με βιβλια.Το πολύ το αγχος το είχα στη δουλειά λόγο του περιβάλλοντος, δεν ήθελα να πάω με την καμία.Μετά τα έριξα στον κόκκορα και ηρέμησα.Είπα ε δεν θα με στείλουν αδιάβαστη!!!
Βέβαια,τελευταία έχω πάλι άγχος και όταν ταράζομαι ή αγχώνομαι έχω διάροιες :(:(:(:(. Νομίζω ότι έχει γίνει ψυχοσωματικό πλέον.Δεν ξερω τι άλλο να κάνω. Δηλαδή το σώμα μου αντιδρά, θα αρχίσω και γω το διαβασμα πάλι μήπως να ξανασυνελθω. Πρέπει και συ να βρείς την αιτία που έχεις τισ κρίσεις για να διαβάσεις και να δουλέψεις το ανάλογω κομμάτι. Υ.Γ. Άν κάποιος έχει διάροιες λόγο άγχος παακαλώ βοηθείστε. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Προσοχή σ’ εκείνους που αναζητούν τα πλήθη, γιατί είναι ένα τίποτα μόνοι τους. *Προσοχή στο μέσο άντρα. Τη μέση γυναίκα.* Προσοχή στην αγάπη τους, η αγάπη τους είναι μέτρια, αναζητά το μέτριο. *Αλλά υπάρχει ιδιοφυΐα στο μίσος τους, υπάρχει αρκετή ιδιοφυΐα στο μίσος τους για να σας σκοτώσει, να σκοτώσει τον καθένα.* Δεν αντέχουν τη μοναξιά, δεν καταλαβαίνουν τη μοναξιά. Θα προσπαθήσουν να καταστρέψουν ο,τιδήποτε… *O,τιδήποτε διαφοροποιείται απ τα δικά τους μέτρα.* Ανίκανοι όπως είναι να δημιουργήσουν Τέχνη, ανίκανοι είναι και να την καταλάβουν θα εκλάβουν την αποτυχία τους ως δημιουργών μόνο ως αποτυχία του κόσμου συνολικά. *Ανίκανοι όπως ειναι να αγαπήσουν πλήρως*, θα θεωρήσουν και τη δική σας αγάπη ελλειπή και θα σας μισήσουν. Γι’ αυτό και το μίσος τους θα είναι τέλειο. Όπως ένα αστραφτερό διαμάντι, όπως ένα μαχαίρι, όπως ένα βουνό, όπως μια τίγρη, όπως το δηλητήριο… Η πιο τελειοποιημένη Τέχνη τους. ~ *Charles Bukowski, "H διάνοια της μάζας"*


*Φοβερο ε!!!! Λατρεψα!! Λατρευω Τσαρλς Μπουκοφσκι!!!! :)*

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλημέρα, οι κρισεις πανικού είναι πολύ άσχημες,με ταλαιπωρούσαν χρόνια και πολύ άγχος μέχρι που άρχισαν να μου πέφτουν τα μαλλιά.Πήγαινα και γω σε ψυχολόγο και με την βοήθεια βιβλίων αυτοβοήθειας και medidation μεσω youtube ήρθα στα καλά μου. Τελικά όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας πάλεψε το λίγο και κάνε πρακτική με βιβλια.Το πολύ το αγχος το είχα στη δουλειά λόγο του περιβάλλοντος, δεν ήθελα να πάω με την καμία.Μετά τα έριξα στον κόκκορα και ηρέμησα.Είπα ε δεν θα με στείλουν αδιάβαστη!!!
> Βέβαια,τελευταία έχω πάλι άγχος και όταν ταράζομαι ή αγχώνομαι έχω διάροιες :(:(:(:(. Νομίζω ότι έχει γίνει ψυχοσωματικό πλέον.Δεν ξερω τι άλλο να κάνω. Δηλαδή το σώμα μου αντιδρά, θα αρχίσω και γω το διαβασμα πάλι μήπως να ξανασυνελθω. Πρέπει και συ να βρείς την αιτία που έχεις τισ κρίσεις για να διαβάσεις και να δουλέψεις το ανάλογω κομμάτι. Υ.Γ. Άν κάποιος έχει διάροιες λόγο άγχος παακαλώ βοηθείστε. Ευχαριστω.


Να ξερεις οτι στους περισσοτερους ανθρωπους με αγχωδη διαταραχη το πρωτο πραγμα που πληττεται ειναι το γαστρεντερικο. 
Απο απλες περιπτωσεις μεχρι σπαστικη κολιτιδα κλπ κλπ.
Το παλικαρι μας ο *ti einai touto pali* ξερει πολυ καλα και μπορει να σου τα πει και ο ιδιος.
Γνωμη μου ειναι να προσεξεις οταν ψαξεις μεσα σου μονη ή με ειδικο να μην μπλεχτεις στα διχτυα του παρελθοντος.
Δλδ αν βρεις τι σου προκαλεσε αρχικα τοσο αγχος, οκ και μακαρι!
Αλλα τη λυση θα τη βρεις στο τι διαιωνιζει αυτη την κατασταση (που σιγουρα ειναι κατι απο το περιβαλλον σου / τη ζωη σου / ακομα και εσυ η ιδια).
Και οταν το βρεις αυτο που σε χαλαει, *αλλαξε το*.

----------


## Blue9791

> Προσοχή σ’ εκείνους που αναζητούν τα πλήθη, γιατί είναι ένα τίποτα μόνοι τους. *Προσοχή στο μέσο άντρα. Τη μέση γυναίκα.* Προσοχή στην αγάπη τους, η αγάπη τους είναι μέτρια, αναζητά το μέτριο. *Αλλά υπάρχει ιδιοφυΐα στο μίσος τους, υπάρχει αρκετή ιδιοφυΐα στο μίσος τους για να σας σκοτώσει, να σκοτώσει τον καθένα.* Δεν αντέχουν τη μοναξιά, δεν καταλαβαίνουν τη μοναξιά. Θα προσπαθήσουν να καταστρέψουν ο,τιδήποτε… *O,τιδήποτε διαφοροποιείται απ τα δικά τους μέτρα.* Ανίκανοι όπως είναι να δημιουργήσουν Τέχνη, ανίκανοι είναι και να την καταλάβουν θα εκλάβουν την αποτυχία τους ως δημιουργών μόνο ως αποτυχία του κόσμου συνολικά. *Ανίκανοι όπως ειναι να αγαπήσουν πλήρως*, θα θεωρήσουν και τη δική σας αγάπη ελλειπή και θα σας μισήσουν. Γι’ αυτό και το μίσος τους θα είναι τέλειο. Όπως ένα αστραφτερό διαμάντι, όπως ένα μαχαίρι, όπως ένα βουνό, όπως μια τίγρη, όπως το δηλητήριο… Η πιο τελειοποιημένη Τέχνη τους. ~ *Charles Bukowski, "H διάνοια της μάζας"*
> 
> Δε ξερω αλλα το παραπανω κειμενο πιστευω οτι ταιριαζει πολυ εδω μεσα... Σε αυτο το φορουμ εχω "συναντησει" ανθρώπους που πραγματικα ξεφευγουν απο τον λεγομενο "μεσο ορο". Ανθρωπους πραγματικα πανεξυπνους ψαγμενους και φοβερα σοβαρους... Τοσο που ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι οτι σ αυτη την κοινωνια το να ...ξεφεύγεις απο τον "μέσο όρο" στο τέλος καταλήγεις ..."ψυχοκουδουνισμένος" που λέει και η Blue9791



Πουλακι μου τοσες ψυχουλες κλαμμενες εδω μεσα...
Τοση αγωνια και τοσος πονος, τοση αγανακτηση και απελπισια, 
τοσος φοβος...
Αλλα και τοση στηριξη, τοσο ενδιαφερον, τοση τρυφεροτητα για ανθρωπους αγνωστους.
Τιποτα μετριο εδω μεσα πουλακι.
Γι'αυτο συγκινουμαι και αυτη τη στιγμη τρεχουν τα ματια μου (ναι οκ ειναι που εκοψα και το εφεξορ)
και διαβαζω τα παντα και οταν εχω τη δυναμη απαντω, λεω μια γνωμη, προσπαθω να βοηθησω.
Στις 16/5 εκλεισα 1 χρονο συνεχους παρουσιας εδω.
Ειχα μπει και παλιοτερα και οταν συνερχομουν (χα! ετσι νομιζα το ζωο) ξεχνιομουν.
Υποσχεθηκα τοτε και καπου ειναι στα πολυ αρχικα ποστς αυτου του θρεντ οτι δεν θα το ξανακανω.
Το τηρησα.
Χθες ελεγα στη λατρεια οτι 3 πραγματα με βοηθησαν και με βοηθουν να βγω απο το σκοταδι.
Εκεινη, εσεις ολοι που καθε κουβεντα σας ηταν βαλσαμο στην ψυχη μου, και οι εκπομπες της ellen degeneres στο youtube (!!).
Και για να καταλαβουν ολοι τι σημαινει η βοηθεια αυτη, περυσι τετοιο καιρο επαιρνα 150 μιλιγκραμ εφεξορ την ημερα.
Ενα χρονο μετα παιρνω 75 μιλιγραμ την εβδομαδα και αυτο οχι για πολυ ακομα.

Επετειακα και εκ βαθεων, ευχαριστω!

----------


## vallina

Δίκιο έχεις, πρεπει να προσέχουμε.Ευχαριστώ:)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

......................

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Καλημέρα, οι κρισεις πανικού είναι πολύ άσχημες,με ταλαιπωρούσαν χρόνια και πολύ άγχος μέχρι που άρχισαν να μου πέφτουν τα μαλλιά.Πήγαινα και γω σε ψυχολόγο και με την βοήθεια βιβλίων αυτοβοήθειας και medidation μεσω youtube ήρθα στα καλά μου. Τελικά όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας πάλεψε το λίγο και κάνε πρακτική με βιβλια.Το πολύ το αγχος το είχα στη δουλειά λόγο του περιβάλλοντος, δεν ήθελα να πάω με την καμία.Μετά τα έριξα στον κόκκορα και ηρέμησα.Είπα ε δεν θα με στείλουν αδιάβαστη!!!
> Βέβαια,τελευταία έχω πάλι άγχος και όταν ταράζομαι ή αγχώνομαι έχω διάροιες :(:(:(:(. Νομίζω ότι έχει γίνει ψυχοσωματικό πλέον.Δεν ξερω τι άλλο να κάνω. Δηλαδή το σώμα μου αντιδρά, θα αρχίσω και γω το διαβασμα πάλι μήπως να ξανασυνελθω. Πρέπει και συ να βρείς την αιτία που έχεις τισ κρίσεις για να διαβάσεις και να δουλέψεις το ανάλογω κομμάτι. Υ.Γ. Άν κάποιος έχει διάροιες λόγο άγχος παακαλώ βοηθείστε. Ευχαριστω.


Γεια σου vallina. Εμενα το δικο μου αγχος δεν μου προκαλει διαρροιες , το αντιθετο μου προκαλει δυσκοιλιοτητα και σπαστικους πονους (κολιτιδες) ιδιως στα αριστερα του εντερου. Εχω καταληξει οτι αυτοι οι σπασμοι μου προκαλουν πονους στην μεση και την πλατη (κατι σαν ισχυαλγια) μεχρι και ζαλαδες ασε που δεν ξερω πως μου επηρεαζουν την ψυχολογια αρνητικα. Αυτη την περιοδο που παω σε ψυχολογο εχω αρχισει μια προσπαθεια να ξεχωρισω τους διαφορους πονους μου. Δηλαδη να καταφερω να διακρινω τι προκαλει τι. Δηλαδη πχ εχω αγχωθει ...παρατηρω ποιοι πονοι μου χειροτερευουν αρα λεω εδω παιζει ρολο το αγχος. Αλλαζει ο καιρος παρατηρω τι με ποναει πιο πολυ τοτε αρα λεω φταιει που αλλαξε ο καιρος. Δεν ξερω πως εγινε, δηλαδη δεν μου ειπε η ψυχολογος να απομονωσω τους διαφορους πονους απλα μεσα απο την συζητηση μαζι της αντιληφθηκα οτι καλο ειναι να τους ξεχωρισω ωστε να τους αντιμετωπισω εναν εναν οσο γινεται. Προς το παρον μου φαινεται οτι αυτο το ξεκαθαρισμα των πονων μου με βοηθαει να καταλαβω τι μου συμβαινει.

----------


## novia35

> Γεια σου vallina. Εμενα το δικο μου αγχος δεν μου προκαλει διαρροιες , το αντιθετο μου προκαλει δυσκοιλιοτητα και σπαστικους πονους (κολιτιδες) ιδιως στα αριστερα του εντερου. Εχω καταληξει οτι αυτοι οι σπασμοι μου προκαλουν πονους στην μεση και την πλατη (κατι σαν ισχυαλγια) 
> μεχρι και ζαλαδες ασε που δεν ξερω πως μου επηρεαζουν την ψυχολογια αρνητικα. Αυτη την περιοδο που παω σε ψυχολογο εχω αρχισει μια προσπαθεια να ξεχωρισω τους διαφορους πονους μου. Δηλαδη να 
> καταφερω να διακρινω τι προκαλει τι. Δηλαδη πχ εχω αγχωθει ...παρατηρω ποιοι πονοι μου χειροτερευουν αρα λεω εδω παιζει ρολο το αγχος. Αλλαζει ο καιρος παρατηρω τι με ποναει πιο πολυ τοτε αρα λεω φταιει που αλλαξε ο καιρος. Δεν ξερω πως εγινε, δηλαδη δεν μου ειπε η ψυχολογος να απομονωσω τους διαφορους πονους απλα μεσα απο την συζητηση μαζι της αντιληφθηκα οτι καλο ειναι να τους ξεχωρισω ωστε να τους αντιμετωπισω εναν εναν οσο γινεται. Προς το παρον μου φαινεται οτι αυτο το ξεκαθαρισμα των πονων μου με βοηθαει να καταλαβω τι μου συμβαινει.


Εγω δυστυχως δεν εχω καταφερει ν' απομονωσω τους πονους, τα σωματικα ενοχληματα η συμπτωματα για να μπορω να τα καταλαβω. Εχω παρατηρησει βεβαια πως αντιδρα ο οργαρισμος μου σε ορισμενα ερεθισματα. Και προς το παρον τρομοκρατουμε καθε φορα που νιωθω καποια αδιαθεσια και η αληθεια ειναι οτι σχεδον καθημερινα, με διαφορετικο τροπο και διαφορετικα συμπωματα νιωθω αδιαθετη. Αυτο που λες ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα. Θα πρεπει να κανουμε μια καταγραφη των συμπτωματων σε καποιο ημερολογιο σημειωνοντας υπο ποιες συνθηκες μας συνεβησαν. Το μονο καθησυχαστικο για μενα ειναι το οτι τα διαφορα συπτωματα μου εχουν συμβει τοσες φορες που αν ηταν οντως κατι οργανικο θα επρεπε α ειχα πεθανει 100 φορες μεχρι τωρα επισης εχω καταλαβει οτι αν υπαρχει καποιο οργανικο αιτιο αυτο δε θα περιμενει συγκεκριμενη ωρα να εκδηλωθει οπως π.χ τις βραδυνες ωρες που αν νιωσω κατι με πιανει τρομος ενω αντιθετως αν το ιδιο συμπτωμα μου ειχε συμβει μερα δε θα φοβομουν τοσο. Παλι υπαρχει η ανησυχια αλλα δε συνοδευεται απο πανικο. Εκει αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι το θεμα ειναι ψυχολογικο ως προς την αντιδραση στο συμπτωμα τουλαχιστον, παρερμηνευεται δηλαδη ενα σωματικο συμπτωμα και μεγεθυνεται περαν του φυσιολογικου. Για παραδειγμα σημερα το πρωι ξυπνησα αποτομα κατα τις 5 η ωρα τα ξημερωματα με εντονη ταση για ουρηση και πονο στην κοιλια και ενα φουσκωμα στο στομαχι οπως οταν καποιος εχει μια δυσπεψια και δεν μπορει να χωνεψει. Συνειδητοποιω οτι η ουρηση μου δεν ειναι αναλογη της εντασης της τασης που ειχα προηγουμενως, κατα την κριση μου παντα, κι οτι δεν μπορει ν' αδειασει η κυστη μου. Η πρωτη μου σκεψη αμεσως μετα ηταν οτι δεν μπορουν να φυγουν τα ουρα και οτι κατι επαθε το νεφρο μου, (ειχα παθει μια σοβαρη λοιμωξη του ουροποιητικου -πυελονεφριτιδα- προσφατα κι απο τοτε παρατηρω το καθε τι σε σχεση με τη λειτουργια των νεφρων σε σημειο υστεριας ομως).

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Εγω δυστυχως δεν εχω καταφερει ν' απομονωσω τους πονους, τα σωματικα ενοχληματα η συμπτωματα για να μπορω να τα καταλαβω. Εχω παρατηρησει βεβαια πως αντιδρα ο οργαρισμος μου σε ορισμενα ερεθισματα. Και προς το παρον τρομοκρατουμε καθε φορα που νιωθω καποια αδιαθεσια και η αληθεια ειναι οτι σχεδον καθημερινα, με διαφορετικο τροπο και διαφορετικα συμπωματα νιωθω αδιαθετη. Αυτο που λες ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα. Θα πρεπει να κανουμε μια καταγραφη των συμπτωματων σε καποιο ημερολογιο σημειωνοντας υπο ποιες συνθηκες μας συνεβησαν. Το μονο καθησυχαστικο για μενα ειναι το οτι τα διαφορα συπτωματα μου εχουν συμβει τοσες φορες που αν ηταν οντως κατι οργανικο θα επρεπε α ειχα πεθανει 100 φορες μεχρι τωρα επισης εχω καταλαβει οτι αν υπαρχει καποιο οργανικο αιτιο αυτο δε θα περιμενει συγκεκριμενη ωρα να εκδηλωθει οπως π.χ τις βραδυνες ωρες που αν νιωσω κατι με πιανει τρομος ενω αντιθετως αν το ιδιο συμπτωμα μου ειχε συμβει μερα δε θα φοβομουν τοσο. Παλι υπαρχει η ανησυχια αλλα δε συνοδευεται απο πανικο. Εκει αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι το θεμα ειναι ψυχολογικο ως προς την αντιδραση στο συμπτωμα τουλαχιστον, παρερμηνευεται δηλαδη ενα σωματικο συμπτωμα και μεγεθυνεται περαν του φυσιολογικου. Για παραδειγμα σημερα το πρωι ξυπνησα αποτομα κατα τις 5 η ωρα τα ξημερωματα με εντονη ταση για ουρηση και πονο στην κοιλια και ενα φουσκωμα στο στομαχι οπως οταν καποιος εχει μια δυσπεψια και δεν μπορει να χωνεψει. Συνειδητοποιω οτι η ουρηση μου δεν ειναι αναλογη της εντασης της τασης που ειχα προηγουμενως, κατα την κριση μου παντα, κι οτι δεν μπορει ν' αδειασει η κυστη μου. Η πρωτη μου σκεψη αμεσως μετα ηταν οτι δεν μπορουν να φυγουν τα ουρα και οτι κατι επαθε το νεφρο μου, (ειχα παθει μια σοβαρη λοιμωξη του ουροποιητικου -πυελονεφριτιδα- προσφατα κι απο τοτε παρατηρω το καθε τι σε σχεση με τη λειτουργια των νεφρων σε σημειο υστεριας ομως).


novia35 ουτε εγω εχω καταφερει να ξεχωρισω απολυτα τα σωματικα ενοχληματα, ειμαι ακομα στην προσπαθεια και δεν ξερω και ποσο χρονο θα παρει να σου πω την αληθεια...
Σε αυτο που προσπαθω πιο πολυ να επικεντρωσω ειναι να βρω τροπους ωστε να μη σκεφτομαι τοσο τα σωματικα συμπτωματα οταν συμβαινουν εντονα. Δηλαδη , πως να στο πω, προσπαθω να μη δινω τοση σημασια στους πονους που χειροτερευουν απο το αγχος και τις μαυρες σκεψεις , κατα καποιο τροπο προσπαθω να κοροιδεψω το αγχος μου.
Παραδειγμα χθες το απογευμα ημουνα ξαπλωμενος και καποια στιγμη αρχισα να μην αισθανομαι καλα να με ποναει το εντερο στ αριστερα , να υπαρχει μια δυσφορια στην κοιλιακη χωρα. Κατευθειαν "χαλαστηκα" αρχισα να κανω κακες σκεψεις, φυσικο ειναι αλλωστε αν δεν αισθανεσε καλα. 
Παλαιοτερα καθομουν και υπεφερα βουτηγμενος μεσα στις μαυρες σκεψεις. Τον τελευταιο καιρο κανω ενα...κολπο, μολις αρχισει η δυσφορια και το εντονο αγχος σηκωνομαι και ψαχνω να κανω κατι ειτε αυτο ειναι μια βολτα ειτε μια οποιαδηποτε δουλεια κατι τελοσπαντων που να μου αποσπασει την προσοχη αλλου. Στην ουσια δηλαδη προσπαθω να απασχολησω το μυαλο μου με κατι αλλο και να δειξω με αυτον τον τροπο στα ψυχοσωματικα μου οτι δεν τα θεωρω και τοσο σπουδαια ωστε να μου καταστρεφουν την ψυχολογια. Ειναι φορες που το κολπο αυτο πιανει αμμεσα ειναι αλλες φορες που θελει περισσοτερο χρονο. 
Αυτο που χρειαζεται παντως ειναι συνεχης προσπαθεια ωστε, οπως λεει και η ψυχολογος μου, καποια στιγμη να καταλαβει το κακο αγχος και οι μαυρες σκεψεις οτι οταν θα μπουνε μεσα στο μυαλο μου για να με χαλασουν εγω θα τους δειξω οτι δεν τα θεωρω τοσο σπουδαια και οτι προτοιμω να ασχοληθω με κατι αλλο.
Πιστευω θα εχει τυχει και σε σενα εκει που δεν εισαι καλα να συμβει κατι ετσι ξαφνικα και ολο το αγχος και η δυσφορια να περασει σε δευτερη μοιρα. Να στο δωσω με ενα παραδειγμα...πες οτι δεν σου ειναι καλα και βαζεις και χιλια δυο στο μυαλο σου...ξαφνικα γινεται ενας σεισμος...τοτε ολο το αγχος και η δυσφορια περνανε σε δευτερη μοιρα γιατι γινεται σεισμος και το μυαλο σου ασχολειται με αυτον.

Επισης και κατι αλλο... Το καλυτερο που εχει να κανει καποιος ο οποιος βλεπει οτι η κακη ψυχολογια το αγχος και τα ψυχοσωματικα τον καταστρεφουν ειναι να ψαχτει οσο το δυνατον πιο νωρις. Η δικια μου κακια πειρα λεει οτι ολο το αγχος ολη η κακη ψυχολογια αθροιζονται με τα χρονια και εκδηλονονται με καποια "ελαφρα" σωματικα στην αρχη και στην συνεχεια με διαταραχες πανικου και αγχους και μετα δεν ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο.
Θελω να πω οτι ,τωρα στα 45 μου και αφου εχω αρχισει να το ψαχνω καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο που εχω δεν εγινε ξαφνικα αλλα πηρε πολλα χρονια που μαζευοτανε μεσα μου. Και οσο εισαι πιο νεος ο οργανισμος ειναι πιο δυνατος και μπορει να περιοριζει τα συμπτωματα και τους πονους σε υποφερτο επιπεδο. Οσο ομως μεγαλωνεις ο οργανισμος κουραζεται, υποχωρει και το αγχος και τα ψυχοσωματικα...κανουν παρτυ.
Αυτο γιατι τωρα που ξερω πανω κατω τι μπορει να προκαλεσει το αγχος βλεπω πολυ κοσμο μικροτερης ηλικιας που ακολουθει τον "κακο τον δρομο" και εχει την εντυπωση οτι το ελεγχει... Αμ δε... θα ρθει μια μερα που θα φαει μια καταρρευση και δεν θα ξερει απο που τπου ηρθε.
Εχω προσπαθησει βλεποντας γνωστους και φιλους που παρουσιαζουν διαφορα ηπια ψυχοσωματικα να τους προειδοποιησω να ...αλλαξουν δρομο. Ομως βλεπω οτι "δεν πιανουν το νοημα" , εχουν την εντυπωση οτι ειναι δυνατοι και οτι δεν προκειτε να συμβει σε αυτους αλλα στους αλλους. Παρομοια λογικη ειχα κι εγω ομως να που ηρθε η μερα που ...οι αλλοι ημουν εγω τελικα και την πατησα χωρις να το καταλαβω...
Γι αυτο λεω οσο πιο νωρις αντιληφθεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα και οσο πιο νωρις αντιδρασεις τοσο καλυτερα για σενα και τον εαυτο σου

----------


## novia35

> novia35 ουτε εγω εχω καταφερει να ξεχωρισω απολυτα τα σωματικα ενοχληματα, ειμαι ακομα στην προσπαθεια και δεν ξερω και ποσο χρονο θα παρει να σου πω την αληθεια...
> Σε αυτο που προσπαθω πιο πολυ να επικεντρωσω ειναι να βρω τροπους ωστε να μη σκεφτομαι τοσο τα σωματικα συμπτωματα οταν συμβαινουν εντονα. Δηλαδη , πως να στο πω, προσπαθω να μη δινω τοση σημασια στους πονους που χειροτερευουν απο το αγχος και τις μαυρες σκεψεις , κατα καποιο τροπο προσπαθω να κοροιδεψω το αγχος μου.
> Παραδειγμα χθες το απογευμα ημουνα ξαπλωμενος και καποια στιγμη αρχισα να μην αισθανομαι καλα να με ποναει το εντερο στ αριστερα , να υπαρχει μια δυσφορια στην κοιλιακη χωρα. Κατευθειαν "χαλαστηκα" αρχισα να κανω κακες σκεψεις, φυσικο ειναι αλλωστε αν δεν αισθανεσε καλα. 
> Παλαιοτερα καθομουν και υπεφερα βουτηγμενος μεσα στις μαυρες σκεψεις. Τον τελευταιο καιρο κανω ενα...κολπο, μολις αρχισει η δυσφορια και το εντονο αγχος σηκωνομαι και ψαχνω να κανω κατι ειτε αυτο ειναι μια βολτα ειτε μια οποιαδηποτε δουλεια κατι τελοσπαντων που να μου αποσπασει την προσοχη αλλου. Στην ουσια δηλαδη προσπαθω να απασχολησω το μυαλο μου με κατι αλλο και να δειξω με αυτον τον τροπο στα ψυχοσωματικα μου οτι δεν τα θεωρω και τοσο σπουδαια ωστε να μου καταστρεφουν την ψυχολογια. Ειναι φορες που το κολπο αυτο πιανει αμμεσα ειναι αλλες φορες που θελει περισσοτερο χρονο. 
> Αυτο που χρειαζεται παντως ειναι συνεχης προσπαθεια ωστε, οπως λεει και η ψυχολογος μου, καποια στιγμη να καταλαβει το κακο αγχος και οι μαυρες σκεψεις οτι οταν θα μπουνε μεσα στο μυαλο μου για να με χαλασουν εγω θα τους δειξω οτι δεν τα θεωρω τοσο σπουδαια και οτι προτοιμω να ασχοληθω με κατι αλλο.
> Πιστευω θα εχει τυχει και σε σενα εκει που δεν εισαι καλα να συμβει κατι ετσι ξαφνικα και ολο το αγχος και η δυσφορια να περασει σε δευτερη μοιρα. Να στο δωσω με ενα παραδειγμα...πες οτι δεν σου ειναι καλα και βαζεις και χιλια δυο στο μυαλο σου...ξαφνικα γινεται ενας σεισμος...τοτε ολο το αγχος και η δυσφορια περνανε σε δευτερη μοιρα γιατι γινεται σεισμος και το μυαλο σου ασχολειται με αυτον.
> 
> Επισης και κατι αλλο... Το καλυτερο που εχει να κανει καποιος ο οποιος βλεπει οτι η κακη ψυχολογια το αγχος και τα ψυχοσωματικα τον καταστρεφουν ειναι να ψαχτει οσο το δυνατον πιο νωρις. Η δικια μου κακια πειρα λεει οτι ολο το αγχος ολη η κακη ψυχολογια αθροιζονται με τα χρονια και εκδηλονονται με καποια "ελαφρα" σωματικα στην αρχη και στην συνεχεια με διαταραχες πανικου και αγχους και μετα δεν ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο.
> Θελω να πω οτι ,τωρα στα 45 μου και αφου εχω αρχισει να το ψαχνω καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο που εχω δεν εγινε ξαφνικα αλλα πηρε πολλα χρονια που μαζευοτανε μεσα μου. Και οσο εισαι πιο νεος ο οργανισμος ειναι πιο δυνατος και μπορει να περιοριζει τα συμπτωματα και τους πονους σε υποφερτο επιπεδο. Οσο ομως μεγαλωνεις ο οργανισμος κουραζεται, υποχωρει και το αγχος και τα ψυχοσωματικα...κανουν παρτυ.
> ...


Αυτο που σε μενα εχει δημιουργηθει σχετικα με τα σωματικα συμπτωματα ως φοβια ειναι οτι με τοσα faulse alarm καποια στιγμη θα παθω κατι "πραγματικο" εννοωντας οργανικο και με την πεποιηθηση οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικο δε θα του δωσω τη δεουσα σημασια θετωντας σε κινδυνο τον εαυτο μου ετσι. Για παραδειγμα ενας ξαδελφος μου ενιωσε ενα πονο στον αυχενα ξαφνικα, σημειωτεον ο ξαδελφος μου ειναι νοσηλευτης οπως και η γυναικα του. Ο νους του δεν πηγε στο κακο, ειπε αυχενικο κι επειδη πονουσε πολυ πηγε στο νοσοκομειο να του κανουν μια παυσιπονη κι ο ανθρωπος ειχε παθει εμφραγμα του το ειπαν εκει. Δηλαδη πως το ξεχωριζεις αν ειναι κατι σοβαρο;;; Συνηθως λενε πως σε κατι σοβαρο το συμπτωμα ειναι οξυ και με διαρκεια, δεν εχει υφεση ουτε ειναι επαναλαμβανομενο. Τι χρονο σου δινει ομως να το αναγνωρισεις χωρις να το ρισκαρεις σε μα τετοια περιπωση;;; Δηλαδη αν ο ξαδελφος μου ελεγε θα αρω ενα παυσιπονο και θα πεσω να κοιμηθω τι συνεπειες θα ειχε μια τετοα καθηστερηση για τη ζωη του;;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Αυτο που σε μενα εχει δημιουργηθει σχετικα με τα σωματικα συμπτωματα ως φοβια ειναι οτι με τοσα faulse alarm καποια στιγμη θα παθω κατι "πραγματικο" εννοωντας οργανικο και με την πεποιηθηση οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικο δε θα του δωσω τη δεουσα σημασια θετωντας σε κινδυνο τον εαυτο μου ετσι. Για παραδειγμα ενας ξαδελφος μου ενιωσε ενα πονο στον αυχενα ξαφνικα, σημειωτεον ο ξαδελφος μου ειναι νοσηλευτης οπως και η γυναικα του. Ο νους του δεν πηγε στο κακο, ειπε αυχενικο κι επειδη πονουσε πολυ πηγε στο νοσοκομειο να του κανουν μια παυσιπονη κι ο ανθρωπος ειχε παθει εμφραγμα του το ειπαν εκει. Δηλαδη πως το ξεχωριζεις αν ειναι κατι σοβαρο;;; Συνηθως λενε πως σε κατι σοβαρο το συμπτωμα ειναι οξυ και με διαρκεια, δεν εχει υφεση ουτε ειναι επαναλαμβανομενο. Τι χρονο σου δινει ομως να το αναγνωρισεις χωρις να το ρισκαρεις σε μα τετοια περιπωση;;; Δηλαδη αν ο ξαδελφος μου ελεγε θα αρω ενα παυσιπονο και θα πεσω να κοιμηθω τι συνεπειες θα ειχε μια τετοα καθηστερηση για τη ζωη του;;


Δεν θα διαφωνισω καθολου με αυτα που γραφεις. Αλλωστε κι εγω οταν αρχισα να ψαχνω τι μου συμβαινει εμφανιζα πραγματικα οργανικα προβληματα στην περπτωση μου εντονους πονους/τσουξιμο στην κοιλιακη χωρα. Κανενας σοβαρος γιατρος δεν θα αμφισβιτισει οτι οι πονοι ειναι πραγματικοι και οχι μεσα στο μυαλο μας. Και φυσικα αν με ποναει κατι θα απευθηνθω σε καποια ειδικοτητα γιατρου και δεν θα ακουω τον καθε ξερολα "ειδημονα" που θα καταληγει ευκολα οτι "ελα μωρε ειναι θεμα αγχους". Γιατι ο καθε ξερολας αν του τυχει κι αυτουνου κατι παρομοιο τι νομιζεις οτι θα κανει...θα με/σε ψαχνει να του πεις σε ποιους γιατρους πηγες.
Ομως το ζητημα ξεκιναει απο την στιγμη που δεν σου βρισκουν κατι οργανικο ουτε ο παθολγος ουτε ο γαστρεντερολογος ουτε ο μικροβιολογος ουτε ο οποιος αλλος γιατρος. Τοτε, γνωμη μου, θελει ψαξιμο με ψυχολογους/ψυχιατρους μηπως εχει να κανει με εντονο στρες που εκδηλωνεται με πραγματικα σωματικα συμπτωματα. Εγω εχω καταληξει οτι το αγχος ειναι ικανο να προκαλεσει πραγματικο οργανικο προβλημα (πχ εμφραγμα) και γι αυτο το ψαχνω ωστε να μπορω, να μαθω, να το ελεγχω οσο γινεται. Τουλαχιστον δηλαδη να μπορω να καταλαβαινω σε τι ποσοστο ευθυνεται το αγχος γι αυτο που εχω και να βρω μερικους τροπους να ξεαγχωνομαι. Παντως novia στον περιγυρο μου εχω φιλους και γνωστους που εμφανιζουν διαφορα σωματικα και επειδη εγω το εχω ψαξει οσο γινεται ερχονται και με ρωτανε τι εχουν...κι οταν τους λεω πηγαινε σε καποιον παθολογο πχ να το δεις τοτε δεν τους ερχετε καλα και προσπαθουν να κουκουλωσουν το προβλημα τους. Θελω να πω οτι για μενα ειναι "χεστηδες" φοβουνται να πανε στον γιατρο για να μην τους βρει κατι λες και αν δεν πανε το προβλημα θα παψει να υπαρχει. Κι οταν τους λεω οτι με αυτο που κανουν χειροτερευουν το προβλημα αν υπαρχει στο τελος θυμωνουν με μενα γιατι τους λεω την αληθεια. 
Τελος κατι ...σχετικα ασχετο. Παροτι δεν ειμαι σκυλας στις μουσικες μου βρισκω μεγαλη βαση σε εναν στιχο που λεει "θα κανω οτι μου αρεσει τελικα". Προσπαθω να το εφαρμοσω στην ζωη μου σε διαφορα μικροπραγματα δηλαδη πχ ρωταω τον εαυτο μου αν του αρεσει /τον ευχαριστει μια μεγαλη βολτα στην φυση τοτε πλεον δεν το σκεφτομαι καθολου παω και το κανω. Αλλο παραδειγμα μου λεει καποιος να παμε για καφε αν δεν γουσταρω δεν παω και ας παρεξηγηθει κοιταω τι ευχαριστει τον εαυτο μου. Αλλο παραδειγμα βλεπω στην τιβι ειδησεις και σπαζομαι τοτε κλεινω κατευθειαν το σκατοκουτι κατι που παλαιοτερα δεν εκανα. Αι σιχτιρ πια με τις κοινωνικες υποχρεωσεις και τους καθωσπρεπισμους και τις κολοσυνηθειες καιρος να ενδιαφερθω για τον εαυτο μου

----------


## novia35

> Δεν θα διαφωνισω καθολου με αυτα που γραφεις. Αλλωστε κι εγω οταν αρχισα να ψαχνω τι μου συμβαινει εμφανιζα πραγματικα οργανικα προβληματα στην περπτωση μου εντονους πονους/τσουξιμο στην κοιλιακη χωρα. Κανενας σοβαρος γιατρος δεν θα αμφισβιτισει οτι οι πονοι ειναι πραγματικοι και οχι μεσα στο μυαλο μας. Και φυσικα αν με ποναει κατι θα απευθηνθω σε καποια ειδικοτητα γιατρου και δεν θα ακουω τον καθε ξερολα "ειδημονα" που θα καταληγει ευκολα οτι "ελα μωρε ειναι θεμα αγχους". Γιατι ο καθε ξερολας αν του τυχει κι αυτουνου κατι παρομοιο τι νομιζεις οτι θα κανει...θα με/σε ψαχνει να του πεις σε ποιους γιατρους πηγες.
> Ομως το ζητημα ξεκιναει απο την στιγμη που δεν σου βρισκουν κατι οργανικο ουτε ο παθολγος ουτε ο γαστρεντερολογος ουτε ο μικροβιολογος ουτε ο οποιος αλλος γιατρος. Τοτε, γνωμη μου, θελει ψαξιμο με ψυχολογους/ψυχιατρους μηπως εχει να κανει με εντονο στρες που εκδηλωνεται με πραγματικα σωματικα συμπτωματα. Εγω εχω καταληξει οτι το αγχος ειναι ικανο να προκαλεσει πραγματικο οργανικο προβλημα (πχ εμφραγμα) και γι αυτο το ψαχνω ωστε να μπορω, να μαθω, να το ελεγχω οσο γινεται. Τουλαχιστον δηλαδη να μπορω να καταλαβαινω σε τι ποσοστο ευθυνεται το αγχος γι αυτο που εχω και να βρω μερικους τροπους να ξεαγχωνομαι. Παντως novia στον περιγυρο μου εχω φιλους και γνωστους που εμφανιζουν διαφορα σωματικα και επειδη εγω το εχω ψαξει οσο γινεται ερχονται και με ρωτανε τι εχουν...κι οταν τους λεω πηγαινε σε καποιον παθολογο πχ να το δεις τοτε δεν τους ερχετε καλα και προσπαθουν να κουκουλωσουν το προβλημα τους. Θελω να πω οτι για μενα ειναι "χεστηδες" φοβουνται να πανε στον γιατρο για να μην τους βρει κατι λες και αν δεν πανε το προβλημα θα παψει να υπαρχει. Κι οταν τους λεω οτι με αυτο που κανουν χειροτερευουν το προβλημα αν υπαρχει στο τελος θυμωνουν με μενα γιατι τους λεω την αληθεια. 
> Τελος κατι ...σχετικα ασχετο. Παροτι δεν ειμαι σκυλας στις μουσικες μου βρισκω μεγαλη βαση σε εναν στιχο που λεει "θα κανω οτι μου αρεσει τελικα". Προσπαθω να το εφαρμοσω στην ζωη μου σε διαφορα μικροπραγματα δηλαδη πχ ρωταω τον εαυτο μου αν του αρεσει /τον ευχαριστει μια μεγαλη βολτα στην φυση τοτε πλεον δεν το σκεφτομαι καθολου παω και το κανω. Αλλο παραδειγμα μου λεει καποιος να παμε για καφε αν δεν γουσταρω δεν παω και ας παρεξηγηθει κοιταω τι ευχαριστει τον εαυτο μου. Αλλο παραδειγμα βλεπω στην τιβι ειδησεις και σπαζομαι τοτε κλεινω κατευθειαν το σκατοκουτι κατι που παλαιοτερα δεν εκανα. Αι σιχτιρ πια με τις κοινωνικες υποχρεωσεις και τους καθωσπρεπισμους και τις κολοσυνηθειες καιρος να ενδιαφερθω για τον εαυτο μου


Α, αυτο πια το κανω κι εγω. Δεν κραταω τιποτα μεσα μου, απο πλευρας θυμου εννοω, αν μου τη δωσει κατι θα το πω, θ' αντιδρασω.... Καποια στιγμη ειχα στειλει πολυ κοσμο στο διαολο και πραγματκα ηταν η καλυτερη περιοδος της ζωης μου. Σκεφτομαι "οι αλλοι πως πετανε τη μακακια τους χωρις να τους νοιαζει οι συνεπειες που θα χει στους αλλους κι εγω να πρεπει να μετραω τις κουβεντες μου μην παρεξηγηθει κανεις". Οτι μ' ενοχλει το λεω πλεον. Απλως αυτο που δεν μπορω να διαχειριστω ειναι το αγχος στο κομματι τω δικων μου προσδοκιων και φιλοδοξιων στη ζωη μου. Ομολογω πως ειμαι ατομο ενοχικο απεναντι στα πραγματα που ηθελα να κανω. Απλα εμενα μου εχουν βρει καποια πραγματα. Μου εχουν βρει υπερταση, πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες και ινσουλινοαντισταση κι αυτα αφου πλακωθηκα με 100 γιατρους και για τουλαχιστον ενα 6μηνο που εψαχνα. Επειδη ειπες πριν περασεις στον ψυχολογο η στον νευρολογο ψυχιατρο θα πρεπει να εχεις παει στους χ γιατρους σε πληροφορω απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια οτι δεν ενδιαφερεται κανεις, χρειαστηκε να παιξω μπουνιες για ν' ασχοληθουν. Εγω ηθελα να φτιαξω ενα πληρες ιστορικο για να ξερω τη λειτουργεια του οργανισμου μου ασχετως αν εχ καποιο παθολογικο αιτιο πριν παω στον ψυχολογο. Δυστυχως επρεπε να ψαχνω μονη μου, να μαθαινω πραγματα απο το ιντερνετ αλλιως δεν θ' ασχοληθει κανεις γιατρος απο μονος του, για να σε κατευθυνει. Οι περισσοτεροι σε ξεπετουν, χωρις εξετασεις, χωρις τιποτα, σου γραφουν 2 φαρμακα κι εξω απ' την πορτα απλα για να σε εχουν πελατακια. Εμενα αυτο το πραγμα με θυμωνει. Δε με νοιαζει αν πρεπει να παρω καποιο φαρμακο αρκει να ξερω οτι κανω τη σωστη θεραπεια κι οχι να εχω κατι αλλο και να με φουσκωνουν με χαπα που στην τελικη μονο το συμπτωμα καταπολεμουν. Θεωρω οτι ιατρικο ιστορικο πρεπει να εχουμε ολοι μας κι απο μικρη ηλικια και θεωρω οτι στην Ελλαδα τουλαχιστον ειμαστε πολυ πισω στην προληψη αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει ενημερωση κι ενδιαφερον απ' τους γιατρους και γενικοτερα τους προμηθευτες υγειας.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Καποια στιγμη ειχα στειλει πολυ κοσμο στο διαολο και *πραγματκα ηταν η καλυτερη περιοδος της ζωης μου*. Σκεφτομαι "*οι αλλοι πως πετανε τη μακακια τους χωρις να τους νοιαζει οι συνεπειες που θα χει στους αλλους κι εγω να πρεπει να μετραω τις κουβεντες μου μην παρεξηγηθει κανεις*". .


 Πραγματικα αυτα που γραφεις παραπανω με βρισκουν απολυτα συμφωνο και να σου πω την αληθεια ειμαι σε ενα σταδιο οπου εχω αρχισει να το κανω αργα αλλα σταθερα. Εγω το βλεπω σαν ενα ειδος ξεκαθαρισμα ολων αυτων που ζω ωστε καποια στιγμη να ΖΩ αυτα που ενδιαφερουν εμενα. Αυτο ιδιως με την ταση που εχουν καποιοι να "πετανε την μακακια τους" κι οποιον παρει ο χαρος το εχω πλεον σιχαθει. Τις προαλλες μπινελιασα εναν φιλο συνδικαλιστη στην δουλια ο οποιος ηρθε και αρχισε να μου αραδιαζει χιλια δυο για τα προβληματα των εργαζομενων για το που οδηγηται η κατασταση με την κριση για για για... Του ειπα "μου ερχεσε εδω αρχιζεις να δημιουργεις μια αρνητικη κατασταση για ολα μου "φορτωνεις" τον αρνητισμο σου και μου σπας τα..ουμπαλα μονο και μονο για να μου δειξεις οτι εισαι συνδικαλιστης και οτι ενδιαφερεσε". Λοιπον του ειπα εμενα η προτεραιοτητα μου πλεον ειναι να προστατεψω τον εαυτο μου απο το να αγχωνεται για μακακιες οπως εκανα παλια και τα ζητηματα αυτα ναι μεν με ενδιαφερουν αλλα οχι να κατσω να πεθανω ή να πανικοβληθω. Στο κατω κατω παντα ημουν και θα ειμαι πρωτος στις απεργιες αλλα δεν θα κατσω να σκασω γιατι οι αλλοι ουτε απεργουν ουτε αντιδρουν παρα μονο κλαιγονται για οτι τους κανουν.
Τελος παντων...περιαυτολογισα αλλα γαμοτο πραγματικα αγανακτησα.
Novia μιας και σε "πετυχα"... Πηγα χθες να δωσω αιμα και μου βρηκαν την πιεση 15 /10. Απο οτι ειδα πριν απο 4 μηνες παλι ηταν ανεβασμενη 14/9. Δηλωνω ασχετος με το θεμα πιεση αλλα μηπως να παω να το ψαξω. Ο γιατρος στηναιμοληψια μου ειπε απλα να περιορισω το αλατι. Οταν εχουμε αυξημενη πιεση τι κανουμε για αρχη εξεταση αιματος?
Novia κι εγω οταν ψαχνωμουν σε διαφορους γιατρους ανακαλυψα διαφορα προβληματα οπως περα απο την υπερσπαστικοτητα γαστρεντερικου , πολυποδες στην χολη και κηλη η οποια οφειλεται μαλλον στην δυσκοιλιοτητα και την οποια προετοιμαζομαι ψυχολογικα να παω να την εγχειρισω. 
Θελω να πω οτι οταν ψαχνεις κατι λεπτομερως τοτε συνηθως θα σου βρεθει κατι αλλα προσπαθω πλεον να μην με τρελενουν και να μου ριχνουν την ψυχολογια γιατι πλεον για μενα η καλη ψυχολογια ειναι το νουμερο ενα.
Εχω και ψυχολογο σε λιγη ωρα και εχω και καποιες αποριες που θελω να συζητησω μαζι της...

----------


## Blue9791

Χαιρετω τους απανταχου αγχωμενους!
Νεα λοιπον:
Την Κυριακη μου εγινε μια προταση για παρτ ταιμ δουλεια. 
Δεχτηκα.
Δευτερα και Τριτη (Τριτη θα ξεκινουσα) και μεχρι και σημερα τιγκα στο αγχος.
Γνωστο το σεναριο...
Συμβαινει κατι καλο και εγω τι κανω; Αγχωνομαι.
Πηγα στο γιατρο μου σημερα.
Ακουσα τα εξης και τα μοιραζομαι γιατι ειμαι σιγουρη οτι συμβαινει το ιδιο σε πολλους:
"Εσυ δεν τρομαζεις με τη συμφορα, τρομαζεις απο τη χαρα σου. Γιατι; Γιατι στην αποτυχια και τη θλιψη ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ για να αντεξουμε. Καιρος λοιπον να εκπαιδευτεις και στη χαρα".
Speechless...

Πουλακι πανε κανε καμια εξεταση και μετα πανε και σε κανεναν καρδιολογο. Ετσι για να ειμαστε ησυχοι γιατι δεν το λες και παρα πολυ το 15, το λες τσιμπημενο.

----------


## novia35

> Novia μιας και σε "πετυχα"... Πηγα χθες να δωσω αιμα και μου βρηκαν την πιεση 15 /10. Απο οτι ειδα πριν απο 4 μηνες παλι ηταν ανεβασμενη 14/9. Δηλωνω ασχετος με το θεμα πιεση αλλα μηπως να παω να το ψαξω. Ο γιατρος στην αιμοληψια μου ειπε απλα να περιορισω το αλατι. Οταν εχουμε αυξημενη πιεση τι κανουμε για αρχη εξεταση αιματος?


Κοιτα εγω το εχω ψαξει πολυ με την υπερταση γιατι την πηρα απο φοβο. Το 15/10 ειναι υπερταση ηπιας μορφης. Το 14/9 ειναι μια προυπερταση ως τιμες οι συγκεκριμενες ομως ανηκουν στο ανωτατο φυσιολογικο οριο. Η ιδανικη πιεση -μιλαμε σε καταταση ηρεμιας- ειναι 12/8 κατω απο το οριο αυτο θεωρειται υποταση. Για να πουμε ομως οτι καποιος ειναι υπερτασικος θα πρεπει να εχουμε μια σειρα μετρησεων για ενα χρονικο διαστημα. Η πιεση μας ανεβοκατεβαινει συνεχεια. Πανω σ' εναν καβγα για παραδειγμα η σε μια στρεσογονο κατασταση η πιεση μπορει ν' ανεβει και 18 και 20 και μετα απο λιγο να ερθει στα φυσιολογικα της, αυτο βεβαια δεν κανει καποιον υπερτασικο. Υπερτασικος ειναι καποιος που ακομη και σε κατασταση ηρεμιας εχει υψηλη πιεση, καποιος που η πιεση του ειναι συνεχεια ανεβασμενη πανω απο τα επιτρεπτα ανωτατα φυσιολογικα που ειναι το 14/9 γι' αυτο και η μετρηση της πιεσης πρεπει να γινεται σε πολυ συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες για να εχουμε σωστες ενδειξεις κι οχι μια ψευδουπερταση πυ μπορει να μας οδηγησει σε λαθος συμπερασματα και λανθασμενη αγωγη. Ο αρμοδιος γιατρος ειναι ο καρδιολογος για την υποθεση της υπερτασης και καλυτερα να πας συγκεκριμενα σε καποιο υπερτασικο τμηνα καποιου δημοσιου νοσοκομειου να κανεις την εξεταση. Δυστυχως εμεις οι αγχωμενοι εχουμε περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να εκδηλωσουμε ιδιοπαθη υπερταση, δηλαδη που δεν οφειλεται σε οργανικα αιτια, λογω του οτι το στρες μας κρατα σε υψηλα επιπεδα την πιεση. Κανουμε δηλαδη τη λεγομενη νευροπιεση που ομως χρειαζεται ρυθμισει κι ας ειναι καθαρα απο αγχος γιατι μακροχρονια η υπερταση κανει ζημια σε διαφορα οργανα οπως καρδια, νεφρα, ματια γιατι καταστρεφει τα αγγεια δημιουργωντας αθηροσκληρωση. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ειναι υπερτασικοι και δεν το ξερουν γιατι η υπερταση ειναι ασυμπτωματικη και το αντιλαμβανονται αφου τους εχει κανει πρωτα τη ζημια. Οποτε οσο πιο γρηγορα το βρουν και το ρυθμισουν τοσο καλυτερα. Σε περιπτωσεις προυπερτασης οι γιατροι συστηνουν απωλεια βαρους, διαιτα Dash ειναι μια διαιτα χαμηλη σε νατριο ειδικα για υπερτασικους και οπωσδηποτε φυσικη δραστηριοτητα και περιορισμο του στρες, μιλαμε παντα για την ιδιοπαθη υπερταση που οφειλεται σε ψυχολογικους παραγοντες, αγχος κτλ. Αν δε βοηθησει αυτο η ρυθμιση ειναι με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη οπου εχεις να επιλεξεις μεταξυ των αντιυπερτασικων του καρδιολογου η των αγχολυτικων/ηρεμιστικων του νευρολογου/ψυχιατρου. Την οδο θα την επιλεξεις εσυ. Εγω να σου πω την αληθεια μεταξυ των δυο θα προτιμουσα του ψυχιατρου επειδη τα αντιυπετασικα μπορει να σου κανουν υποταση μεχρι να βρεις τη σωστη ρυθμιση. Πριν ομως φτασεις εκει θα πρεπει, αν βρεθει υπερτασικο ευρημα, να εχεις κανει πληρη καρδιολογικο ελεγχο (triplex καρδιας, test κοπωσεως), πληρη νεφρολογικο (triplex νεφρικων αρτηριων, υπερηχο νεφρων και μια εξεταση με συλλογη 24ωρου ουρων για να φανει η λειτουργια των νεφρων), πληρη αγγειολογικο (triplex αρτηριων ανω και κατω ακρων, triplex καρωτιδων και κοιλιακης αορτης), πληρη ενδοκρινολογικο (θυροειδη, αλδοστερονη, ρενινη, διαβητικο ελεγχο με καμπυλη σακχαρου, αντισταση στην ινσουλινη, γλυκοζυλιωμενη αιμασφαιρινη), οφθαλμολογικο (βυθοσκοπηση και ελεγχο για πιεση στα ματια) για να αποκλεισεις το οποιο οργανικο αιτιο. Σε καποιες περιπτωσεις μπορει καποιος να χρειαστει ΩΡΛ και Ορθοπεδικο γιατι για παραδειγμα μια ιγμοριτιδα η ενα αυχενικο συνδρομο με τη λογικη οτι ευθυνονται για πονοκεφαλους και ο πονοκεφαλος αυξανει την πιεση (κι οχι οπως λανθασμενα πιστευουν καποιοι οτι η πιεση προκαλει πονοκεφαλο) οπως και καθε σωματικος πονος αλλωστε. Οπως καταλαβαινεις λοιπον αν μπλεξεις με την υπερταση θα πρεπει να κανεις εναν εξονυχιστικο ελεγχο πριν φτασεις στον νευρολογο, που μπορει να σου δωσει και μια μαγνητικη να κανεις, ο οποιος θα ειναι ο τελευταιος που θα απευθυνθεις. Ομως ετσι θα εχεις ενα πληρες ιατρικο ιστορικο και θα ξερεις τι σου γινεται κι οτι ακολουθεις τη σωστη θεραπεια. Απλα θα πρεπει να βρεις καλους γιατρους που να εχουν και τη διαθεση να σε ψαξουν γιατι εμενα μου βγηκε η πιστη αναποδα μεχρι να βρω το σωστο γιατρο να μου κανει το μανατζαρισμα των εξετασεων.

----------


## novia35

Δεδομένου ότι η υπέρταση είναι ασυμπτωματική νόσος σε πρωϊμο στάδιο δεν είναι εύκολο να διαγνωσθεί παρά μόνο όταν εμφανιστούν οι πρώτες επιπλοκές στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. Κάποιος μπορεί να εμφανίζει υπέρταση ακόμη και σε ηλικίες κάτω των 20 ετών χωρίς ο ίδιος να το γνωρίζει.

Η υπέρταση χωρίζεται σε δύο κατηγορίες την ιδιοπαθή/πρωτοπαθή και τη δευτεροπαθή υπέρταση.



Ιδιοπαθής είναι η υπέρταση που δεν έχει οργανικά αίτια οφείλεται κυρίως στον τρόπο ζωής που έχουμε επιλέξει. Η καθιστική ζωή, η παχυσαρκία, η κακή διατροφή, οι μεγάλες ποσότητες αλατιού, η έλλειψη ύπνου, το στρές, το κάπνισμα κ.α. Ο τρόπος ζωής έχει καθοριστική επιρροή στον κίνδυνο που διατρέχουμε για να προσβληθούμε από υπέρταση.

Δευτεροπαθής υπέρταση αντιθέτως είναι εκείνη που έχει οργανικά αίτια όπως ασθένειες των νεφρών (πολυκυστικοί νεφροί, στένωση νεφρικής αρτηρίας), συγγενείς καρδιοπάθειες, ενδοκρινολογικές ασθένειες (σύνδρομο Cushing), υπερλιπιδαιμία, σακχαρώδης διαβήτης, πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες, σε κληρονομικούς παράγοντες όπως ένα υπερευαίσθητο νευρικό σύστημα, ψυχολογικούς παράγοντές όπως χρόνιο στρες, αγχώδη διαταραχή.

Ενοχοποιούνται ακόμη για αύξηση της αρτηριακής πίεσης οι διάφορες φλεγμονές, φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα όπως κορτικοστεροϊδή (πχ. σπρέϊ για την αλλεργική ρινίτιδα που περιέχουν κορτιζόνη), μη στεροειδή αντιφλεγμονώδη αναλγητικά, αντισυλληπτικά χάπια, αντικαταθλιπτικά, φάρμακα που χρησιμοποιούνται για την αντιμετώπιση του κοινού κρυολογήματος κ.α.

ΠΩΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ Α.Π.

Υπάρχει ένας και μοναδικός τρόπος για να μετρήσουμε σωστά την αρτηριακή πίεση και να μην οδηγηθούμε σε λάθος αποτέλεσματα και κατά συνέπεια συμπεράσματα, όπως π.χ. μια ψευδουπέρταση, κι έτσι ο ασθενής να καταλήξει να λαμβάνει περισσότερα φάρμακα χωρίς να τα χρειάζεται με αρνητικές, κάποιες φορές, συνέπειες.

ΤΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ Α.Π.

Είναι λάθος να μετράμε την πίεση:
- σε καθημερινή βάση κι ακόμη περισσότερο να τη μετράμε 3 ή 4 φορές την ημέρα. Για να διαπιστώσει κανείς ότι είναι υπερτασικός θα πρέπει να μετρά την πίεση του 1 φορά τη βδομάδα για διάστημα τουλάχιστον ενός μήνα.

----------


## novia35

-όταν είμαστε αγχωμένοι, κουρασμένοι, εκνευρισμένοι ή έχουμε κάποιο σωματικό πόνο ή ενόχλημα π.χ. πονοκέφαλο ή οποιαδήποτε σωματική πίεση όπως τάση για ούρηση κτλ.

-αμέσως μετά από άσκηση ή όποια άλλλη φυσική δραστηριότητα, φαγητό, κατανάλωση αλκοόλ, κάπνισμα ή καφέ. Θα πρέπει να παρέλθει τουλάχιστον διάστημα 2 ωρών πρίν κάνουμε τη μέτρηση.

-μετά από λήψη φαρμάκων όπως κορτικοστεροϊδή, μη στεροειδής αντιφλεγμονώδη αναλγητικά, αντισυλληπτικά χάπια κ.α που αύξάνουν την αρτηριακή πίεση.


Ο ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ Α.Π.

Για να έχουμε μια σωστή και σαφή εικόνα της αρτηριακής πίεσης θα πρέπει κατά την μέτρηση:

-να καθήσουμε βαθιά στο κάθισμα, με ίσια πλάτη σε στάση ορθής γωνίας, τα πόδια ν' ακουμπούν και τα δύο στο πάτωμα (ποτέ σταυροπόδι), να μην γέρνει το σώμα μας προς τα εμπρός ή στο πλάϊ.

-το χέρι ν' ακουμπάει σε μια σταθερή επιφάνεια και να μην κρέμεται. Το μπράτσο να είναι ελεύθερο απο τα ρούχα και η περιχειρίδα να βρίσκεται στο ύψος της καρδιάς κι όχι πολύ σφιχτή.

-το περιβάλλον στο οποίο τη μετράμε πρέπει να είναι ήσυχο κι ευχάριστο από πλευράς θερμοκρασίας, δηλαδή ούτε να κρυώνουμε ούτε να ζεσταινόμαστε πολύ.

-να μετράμε την αρτηριακή πίεση σε συνθήκες ηρεμίας, γι' αυτό περιμένουμε 5' λεπτά χαλαροί πριν κάνουμε τη μέτρηση. Επίσης κατα τη διάρκεια της μέτρησης απαγορεύεται να μιλάμε.

-να κάνουμε τρεις μετρήσεις, «ξεχνώντας» την πρώτη και να κρατάμε τον μέσο όρο της δεύτερης και της τρίτης.

-να τη μετράμε μεταξύ 07:00 - 10:00 το πρωϊ και 19:00 - 22:00 το βράδυ που θεωρούνται οι κατάλληλες ώρες μέτρησης.

να ελέγχουμε πάντα τις μπαταρίες -αν χρησιμοποιούμε ηλεκτρονικό πιεσόμετρο- γιατί μπορεί να δώσει λάθος ενδείξεις. 

ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ - ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ

Σε πιερίπτωση τυχαίου ευρήματος αρτηριακής υπέρτασης ο ενδιαφερόμενος θα πρέπει να υποβληθεί σε μια σειρά εξετάσεων για ν' αναγνωρίσει το είδος και τα αίτια της αρτηριακής υπέρτασης.
Ο καθ' ύλην αρμόδιος γιατρός για τον έλεγχο και την ρύθμιση της αρτηριακής πίεσης είναι ο καρδιολόγος - υπερτασιολόγος. Ωστόσο ο ενδιαφερόμενος ενδέχεται να χρειαστεί ν' απευθυνθεί και σε άλλες ειδικότητες για να υποβληθεί σε επιπλέον εξετάσεις για τη διερεύνηση της υπέρτασης όπως ενδοκρινολόγος-διαβητολογος, νεφρολόγος, αγγειολόγος, νευρολόγος και οφθαλμίατρος πριν καταλήξει στη θεραπευτική αγωγή που θ' ακολουθήσει.


-Ηλεκτροκαρδιογράφημα, σπινθηρογράφημα μυοκαρδίου, test κοπώσεως.

-Triplex καρδιάς, νεφρικών αρτηριών, φλεβών και αρτηριών άνω και κάτω άκρων, κοιλιακής αορτής, καρωτίδων και περιφερικών αρτηριών, πυλαία φλέβα, νεφρικές φλέβες και υπέρηχο νεφρών, κύστης, ουρητήρα, άνω και κάτω κοιλίας.

-Βυθοσκόπηση

-Πλήρη ενδοκρινολογικό έλεγχο (έλεγχος για θυροειδή, επινεφρίδια, υπόφυση, σακχαρώδη διαβήτη, μεταβολικό σύνδρομο, πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες, ινσουλινοαντίσταση)

--Γενική αίματος και ούρων. Καλλιέργεια ούρων - Αντιβιόγραμμα. Έλεγχος για τυχόν φλεγμονώδεις καταστάσεις.

-Βιοχημικές αίματος (Γλυκόζη αίματος, Γλυκοζυλιωμένη Αιμοσφαιρίνη, Δοκιμασία ανοχής γλυκόζης (καμπύλη σακχάρου), δοκιμασία αντίστασης στην ινσουλινη, Κρεατινίνη αίματος, Ουρία αίματος, Ουρικό Οξύ ορού, Tριγλυκερίδια Ορού, Χοληστερόλη Ορού, Χοληστερόλη LDL, Χοληστερόλη HDL, Κάλιο ορού, Νάτριο ορού, Mαγνήσιο αίματος, Θυρεοειδοτρόπος Ορμόνη (TSH), Τ3, T4, Προλακτίνη Ορού, Τεστοστερόνη ορού, FSH, Ρενίνη, Αλδοστερόνη, Κορτιζόλη, Βιταμίνη Β12 επίπεδα ορού, C-Αντιδρώσα Πρωτείνη)

-Ούρων 24ώρου (Μετανεφρίνες, Κατεχολαμίνες (ορμόνες του νευρικού συστήματος), VMA, Ουρία, Ουρικό οξυ, Νάτριο, Κάλιο, Κρεατινίνη, Γλυκόζη, έλεγχος για κετόνες στα ούρα).

Μερικές εξετάσεις αίματος, όπως είναι αυτές για τη μέτρηση της Γλυκόζης ή της Χοληστερίνης, απαιτούν νηστεία οχτώ με δώδεκα ώρες πριν την αιμοληψία.

Η μέτρηση αερίου αρτηριακού αίματος χρησιμεύει στον έλεγχο των επιπέδων του αίματος σε Διοξείδιο του άνθρακα και Οξυγόνο, που σχετίζονται με την πνευμονική λειτουργία, αλλά και στη μέτρηση του ph του αίματος και απαιτούν αίμα αρτηριακής προέλευσης.

ΔΙΑΙΤΑ DASH

Το διατροφικό μοντέλο που πρέπει ν' ακολουθήσει ο υπερτασικός για να μειώσει την αρτηριακή πίεση είναι λεγόμενη δίαιτα Dash. Η δίαιτα χαμηλή σε νάτριο συστήνεται επίσης στην αντιμετώπιση των νεφρολιθιάσεων, του σακχαρώδη διαβήτη και του εγκεφαλικού επεισοδίου. Μείωση αλατιού σε 3 γρ./ημερησίως θα πρέπει να είναι ο στόχος του πληθυσμού παγκοσμίως. 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού ισοδυναμεί με 6 γρ. αλάτι και περιέχει περίπου 2400 mg Na, συνεπώς η ημερήσια πρόσληψη αλατιού περιορίζεται σε ½ κουταλάκι του γλυκού.

Τροφές πλούσιες σε κάλιο είναι: ημίπαχο γάλα και γιαούρτι, ψάρια άπαχα ή με Ω3 λιπαρά οξέα, πατάτες, ρύζι αναποφλοίωτο, ζυμαρικά ολικής αλέσεως, όσπρια, σπανάκι, φρέσκιες ντόματες, αγγούρια, μανιτάρια, κολοκύθια, μπανάνες, πορτοκάλια, μήλα, βερίκοκα, καρπούζι, πεπόνι, μούσμουλα, ροδάκινα, κάρδαμο, ρόκα, σέλινο, μαϊντανό.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Για τους ασθενείς με νεφρική ανεπάρκεια αντενδείκνυται η καλιούχος διατροφή και γενικότερα η υπερβολική λήψη Καλίου είναι επιβλαβής για τον οργανισμό.

Το διατροφικό μοντέλο που θ' ακολουθήσει ο κάθε ασθενής με υπέρταση οφείλει να είναι εξατομικευμένο και σύμφωνο με το γενικότερο ιατρικό του ιστορικό. Πάντα με συνεννόηση με το γιατρό του και με ειδικό σύμβουλο διατροφής.

Τι είναι ο αθηρωματικός δείκτης;

Αποτελεί κριτήριο που σχετίζεται με την πιθανότητα εμφάνισης στεφανιαίας νόσου. Προκύπτει από τη διαίρεση: ολική χοληστερίνη / HDL χοληστερίνη. Σύμφωνα με ορισμένες επιδημιολογικές μελέτες ιδανικές τιμές θεωρούνται κάτω από 3,5 και επικίνδυνες για τους άνδρες είναι εκείνες που υπερβαίνουν το 4,5.

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΛΛΕΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΑΝΟΥΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΕΣ.

----------


## Blue9791

Novia εισαι επι πτυχιω βλεπω...
Νταξ...ουτε καρδιολογος τετοια λεπτομερεια! Να'σαι καλα σε ολους μας χρειαζονται οι πληροφοριες αυτες.

Ας "κλαφτω" λιγο (ολοι εχουμε δικαιωμα που και που!).
Μετα απο 3 εφιαλτικες νυχτες αϋπνιας, χθες κοιμηθηκα καλα και σερι μεχρι τις 6:30 το πρωι ομως οχι πιο πολυ.
Κοιμηθηκα καλα γιατι ηρθε η λατρεια και ολα αμβλυνονται οταν ειναι εδω.
Κακο αυτο... δλδ καλο ειναι απλα δεν γινεται να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω παρα μονο οταν κοιμομαστε μαζι.
Θα το κοιταξω.
Ξυπνησα με το γνωστο αγχος, το οποιο οργιαζει οταν το αφηνω. 
Θα μου πεις, "μην το αφηνεις"... ε, προσπαθω!
Μου ειπε και ο γιατρος μου να κοψω τελειως το εφεξορ γιατι μαλλον αυτο κανει την ενταση μου πιο εντονη (!!).
Με τρομαξε λιγο που μου ειπε να το κοψω ντιπ ενω με ειδα αγχωμενη αλλα οπως μου εξηγησε, το φαρμακο που ισιωνει το στρες ειναι το ζαναξ και απο αυτο ειμαι καλυμμενη.
Προσπαθω να συγκρινω αυτο που συμβαινει τωρα με το ιδιο ακριβως που επαθα περυσι που ανοιξα αυτο το θρεντ.
Ας τα πω για να τα εμπεδωσω!
Φετος εχω την εμπειρια και την αισθηση της "νικης" λογω του οτι περυσι παρα το οτι δεν την παλευα καθολου, πηγαινα σαυτην την τρισαθλια δουλεια 12 ωρες τη μερα.
Φετος δεν εχω το εφεξορ ενω περυσι το ειχα αλλα και που το ειχα παλι τα ιδια εγιναν αρα δεν βοηθησε.
Φετος εχω και παλι τη λατρεια η οποια και περυσι ηταν στηριγμα και μαννα εξ'ουρανου.
Φετος η δουλεια ειναι καλυτερη αν και παρτ ταιμ.
Φετος εχω τη στηριξη ενος πολυ καλου γιατρου ενω περυσι ημουν στο ελεος.
Φετος θα μαθω να εξασκουμαι στα καλα που συμβαινουν και δεν θα κρυβομαι στα σκοταδια μου που τοσο καλα ξερω.
Φετος θα ανοιξω περισσοτερο το ρηγμα που ανοιξα περυσι στο τοιχος του αγχους με την ελπιδα καποια στιγμη να ριξω και το τοιχος ολοκληρο.
Φετος ειμαι "γεματη" απο ολες αυτες τις υπεροχες ψυχες αυτου του φορουμ.
Φετος θα συνεχισω να προσπαθω για να ειμαι καλυτερα.
Φετος, οσο κι αν με αγχωνουν ολα γυρω μου, θα κανω τη διαφορα.
Κλαιω απο ενταση, φοβο, συγκινηση, χαρα, προσμονη, ελπιδα.
Του χρονου θα κλαιω μονο απο χαρα.

----------


## Frini

Γλυκειά μου, μπορεί να είμαι εξαφανισμένη απο εδώ...και λιγο γενικά χαμένη..όμως σε διαβάζω και ενιωσα την ανάγκη να σου πω ότι πραγματικά χαίρομαι πολυ για σένα, το παλεύεις, εισαι σε επαφή με τον εαυτό σου, νιώθω ότι εχεις κάνει πραγματικά βήματα.
Σου στέλνω τους φιλικους χαιρετισμούς μου.

----------


## Blue9791

> Γλυκειά μου, μπορεί να είμαι εξαφανισμένη απο εδώ...και λιγο γενικά χαμένη..όμως σε διαβάζω και ενιωσα την ανάγκη να σου πω ότι πραγματικά χαίρομαι πολυ για σένα, το παλεύεις, εισαι σε επαφή με τον εαυτό σου, νιώθω ότι εχεις κάνει πραγματικά βήματα.
> Σου στέλνω τους φιλικους χαιρετισμούς μου.




!!!! Που εισαι εσυ;;;!!!!
Τωρα μολις διαβαζα παλια ποστς και αναρωτιομουν που να χαθηκες!
Να εισαι παντα καλα και να περνας να σε βλεπουμε :)

----------


## Frini

Νταξει στα ζόρια μου και εγώ αλλά προσπαθώ να πατήσω γη:)θα περνάω για τις καλημέρες μου, να είσαι καλά και εσύ...

----------


## Blue9791

Γεια και παλι.
Υποπτες οι συχνες επισκεψεις μου ε;
Ναι...
Πισω στο καταφυγιο ψυχης λοιπον.
Οκ, χθες κοιμηθηκα σχετικα καλα και σχετικα σερι 1-6.
Απο τις 6 ως τις 11 που σηκωθηκα στριφογυρνουσα σαν τ'αρνι στη σουβλα.
Μια με εσφιγγε το στομαχι μου, μια ειχα ταχυκαρδια, μια εστριβε το εντερο μου... τα γνωστα.
Χθες λοιπον μεχρι να παω στη νεα δουλεια (δοκιμαστικη περιοδος ειπαμε) τα ειδα ολα. 
Ημουν πολυ κοντα στη κρισαρα.
Κουμπωσα το ζαναξ μου, και μολις βγηκα εξω ισιωσα.
Δεν ημουν τελεια, ουτε καν πολυ καλα, ημουν οκ.
Και στη δουλεια ημουν οκ.
Γυρισα σπιτι, ηρεμη, εφαγα, νυσταξα, κοιμηθηκα.
Αυτο το πρωινο πολυ με βασανιζει.
Εχω και το αγχος οτι δεν θα ξαναπαρω εφεξορ αν και ο γιατρος μου λεει οτι μπορει να ζοριστω λιγο στην αρχη αλλα θα στρωσω μετα γιατι το εφεξορ φερνει ενταση.
Αλλωστε λεει αυτο που χρειαζομαι ακομα ειναι το ζαναξ και οχι το εφεξορ δεδομενου οτι ακομα και οταν το επαιρνα παλι υπηρχαν φασεις που ημουν χαλια, αρα δεν εκανε τιποτα.
Τα εκλογικευω ολα για να βοηθησω τη σκεψη και το σωμα μου αλλα πολλες φορες οπως ολοι ξερετε το σωμα δεν ακουει.
Θελει το χρονο του για να καταλαβει οτι δεν ηρθε το τελος του κοσμου.
Ειναι κι αυτο που ειμαι μονη μου μεχρι το απογευμα και γενικα οταν ειμαι ετσι θελω λιγη παρεα αλλα δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε οτι θελουμε οποτε το θελουμε.
Επιπλεον δεν μπορουμε παντα να βασιζομαστε στην παρουσια των αλλων για να ορθοποδησουμε.
Ολο αυτο που τραβαμε ειναι ιδιαιτερα εσωτερικο και απο μεσα ερχεται η λυση.
Απλα μερικες φορες ρε παιδι μου με πιανει το παραπονο και λεω γιατι ρε γμτ να μην μπορω να χαρω κατι καλο που συμβαινει;
Γιατι να πρεπει να περασω απο το μονοπατι αυτο πρωτα;
Βεβαια ο γιατρος μου απαντησε σε αυτο.
Περναω απο αυτο το μονοπατι γιατι απο εκει ξερω να περναω και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος "παραδρομος" φαινεται απιαστος και τρομακτικος.
Πολυ μυστηριο το μυαλο του ανθρωπου.
Θα βγω απο το σκοταδι μου (μην ανησυχεις πουλακι) αλλα ειναι αυτο το παραπονο κι αυτη η κουραση...
Σχωρνατε με για το down, ανθρωπος ειμαι, λυγιζω.

----------


## anonymous_1

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδική πιστεύω ότι σε αυτούς που έχουν άγχος και κρίσεις πανικου κακός σύμβουλος είναι η ανάγκη τους να τα ελέγχουν όλα και να τα εκλογικεύουν. Σε αυτή τη διαδικασία σκέψεων και ανάλυσης το άγχος παραμονεύει.
Η μόνη διέξοδος νομίζω είναι να μη δίνεις σημασία και να το παραβλέπεις..
Είναι επιθυμητό να είσαι άνθρωπος και να λυγίζεις..δεν πρέπει να κρίνεις τον εαυτό σου για αυτό αλλά να τον επιτρέπεις να μην αισθάνεται καλά.

----------


## Blue9791

> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδική πιστεύω ότι σε αυτούς που έχουν άγχος και κρίσεις πανικου κακός σύμβουλος είναι η ανάγκη τους να τα ελέγχουν όλα και να τα εκλογικεύουν. Σε αυτή τη διαδικασία σκέψεων και ανάλυσης το άγχος παραμονεύει.
> Η μόνη διέξοδος νομίζω είναι να μη δίνεις σημασία και να το παραβλέπεις..
> Είναι επιθυμητό να είσαι άνθρωπος και να λυγίζεις..δεν πρέπει να κρίνεις τον εαυτό σου για αυτό αλλά να τον επιτρέπεις να μην αισθάνεται καλά.


Δεν ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που θελουν να εχουν το ελεγχο... δεν ειμαι καν οργανωτικος ανθρωπος.
Η εκλογικευση βοηθαει απο την αποψη οτι αν παθω ταχυκαρδια θα σκεφτω πρωτα μηπως ειναι απο αγχος και μετα οτι παθαινω εμφαγμα για να γλιτωσω τον πανικο.
Εγω παλι νομιζω οτι κρισεις πανικου και κρισεις αγχους εχουν οι ανθρωποι που δεν εξωτερικευουν εγκαιρα το θυμο τους και τη δυσαρεσκεια ή δυνανεξια τους σε καποια πραγματα.
Επισης αγχος και φοβο περαν του μετρου εχουν οι ανθρωποι που τους εχουν μαθει να φοβουνται.
Τα προτυπα τους ηταν τετοια δλδ και στη περιπτωση μου παιζουν ολα.
Και κακο ιστορικο εχω απο πλευρας οικογενειας και δεν μου αρεσουν οι εντασεις με αποτελεσμα να το βουλωνω και δεν μπορω να διαχειριστω πολλα πραγματα ταυτοχρονα και δεν ξερω να δεχομαι τα "δωρα" της ζωης.
Ποτε δεν ειναι μονοδιαστατος ο λογος που δημιουργει τις κρισεις αγχους και γενικα τις αγχωδεις διαταραχες.
Και αν κατσω και δω το παρελθον, μονο φοβο και αγχος ειχα. Πραγματικους φοβους και πραγματικα αγχη και ημουν παιδι.
Αλλα δε θελω να κοιταζω πισω γιατι νευριαζω, πληγωνομαι και στο φιναλε η ζωη δεν ειναι πισω, ειναι μπροστα.

----------


## anonymous_1

Εχεις δικιο μωρε ποτε δεν ειναι μονοδιαστατοι οι λογοι..Ειναι κ γονιδιακο ισως..
Εμενα ισως οτι με γλιτωσε απο αυτα ειναι οτι που κ που ξεσπαω και σε ενα καβγα. Αντε κουραγιο και ολα θα περασουν :)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λοιπον... δε το διαβασα ολο γιατι εχω γκαβωθει τοσες ωρες στο νετμπουκ ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα γυρω στα 17 μου και κατι και μου εφταιγε κυριος η μοναξια αλλα με τη πορεια το ξεπερασα και εγω βρισκοντας φιλους μιλοντας για οσα με ανυσιχουσαν κλπ

----------


## Blue9791

> λοιπον... δε το διαβασα ολο γιατι εχω γκαβωθει τοσες ωρες στο νετμπουκ ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα γυρω στα 17 μου και κατι και μου εφταιγε κυριος η μοναξια αλλα με τη πορεια το ξεπερασα και εγω βρισκοντας φιλους μιλοντας για οσα με ανυσιχουσαν κλπ


Εχω την τυχη και την ευτυχια να εχω πολυ καλους φιλους και παντα ημουν ευγνωμων γι'αυτο.
Απλα θεωρω οτι οσο και να τους εχουμε αναγκη καλο ειναι να μαθαινουμε να ειμαστε και λιγο μονοι μας.
Γιατι ακομα και αυτο ειναι μια εξαρτηση απο μονη της.
Το να μην μπορω πχ να ειμαι μονη μου και μολις ειμαι με παρεα να ειμαι καλυτερα ειναι μεν λογικο αλλα δεν γινεται να υπαρχει παντα καποιος διπλα μας.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Εχω την τυχη και την ευτυχια να εχω πολυ καλους φιλους και παντα ημουν ευγνωμων γι'αυτο.
> Απλα θεωρω οτι οσο και να τους εχουμε αναγκη καλο ειναι να μαθαινουμε να ειμαστε και λιγο μονοι μας.
> Γιατι ακομα και αυτο ειναι μια εξαρτηση απο μονη της.
> Το να μην μπορω πχ να ειμαι μονη μου και μολις ειμαι με παρεα να ειμαι καλυτερα ειναι μεν λογικο αλλα δεν γινεται να υπαρχει παντα καποιος διπλα μας.


Blue κατα την γνωμη μου οχι μονο "καλο ειναι να μαθαινουμε να ειμαστε και λιγο μονοι μας" αλλα ειναι και ενα απο τα "κλειδια" για να βγουμε καποια στιγμη απο το...ψυχοκουδουνισμενο τουνελ που βρισκομαστε.Θελω να πω οτι ενα απο τα βασικα πραγματα που πρεπει να γινουν ειναι κυριολεκτικα να τα βρουμε με τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο. Ενα απο τα καλα πραματα που μου "περασε" η ψυχολογος μου ειναι να αρχισω να ενδιαφερομαι για τον εαυτο μου. Αυτο που κανουμε ολοι (και που πιστευω οτι ισχυει) ειναι οτι το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ημερας να "συζηταμε με τον εαυτο μας". Οι σκεψεις που κανουμε, καλες η κακες, στην ουσια ειναι κουβεντα με τον εαυτο μας. Και τελικα αυτο που κανω μια ζωη ειναι να "βομβαρδιζω" τον εαυτο μου με κακες σκεψεις και αρνητικα σεναρια τοσο που τον εχω κουρασει...
Πλεον εχω μπει σε νεο σταδιο...εχω βαλει εικονικα τον εαυτο μου διπλα μου και προσπαθω να τον ρωταω τι του αρεσει τι θελει να κανουμε για να ειναι πιο καλα του δειχνω κυριολεκτικα οτι τον καταλαβαινω και οτι ενδιαφερομαι γι αυτον. Και οταν δεν ειμαι τοσο καλα προσπαθω να δωσω θαρρος στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο οτι "εδω ειμαι εγω να μη φοβαται μαζι θα περασουμε και αυτην και την οποια αλλη δυσκολια". Δε ξερω αλλα αυτο το "εγκεφαλικο" ενδιαφερον για τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο πιστευω οτι ειναι ενα τεραστιο βημα για να αποκτησω ψυχολογικη δυναμη

----------


## novia35

> Novia εισαι επι πτυχιω βλεπω...
> Νταξ...ουτε καρδιολογος τετοια λεπτομερεια! Να'σαι καλα σε ολους μας χρειαζονται οι πληροφοριες αυτες.
> 
> Ας "κλαφτω" λιγο (ολοι εχουμε δικαιωμα που και που!).
> Μετα απο 3 εφιαλτικες νυχτες αϋπνιας, χθες κοιμα καλα και σερι μεχρι τις 6:30 το πρωι ομως οχι πιο πολυ.
> Κοιμηθηκα καλα γιατι ηρθε η λατρεια και ολα αμβλυνονται οταν ειναι εδω.
> Κακο αυτο... δλδ καλο ειναι απλα δεν γινεται να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω παρα μονο οταν κοιμομαστε μαζι.
> Θα το κοιταξω.
> Ξυπνησα με το γνωστο αγχος, το οποιο οργιαζει οταν το αφηνω. 
> ...


Τι να κανω;; Αφου οι αχαιρευτοι γιατροι μας εχουν γραμμενους αναγκαζεται ο καθενας να ψαχνεται και να μαθαινει μονος του. Πιο πολυ για να μη μας πιανουν κοροιδα οχι τιποτα αλλο. Αλλωστε εχω δυο γονεις με υπερταση και διαβητη οποτε για να μπορω να προστατευσω πρωτα κεινους και να μη γινουμε ερμαια των πειραματισμων του καθε γιατρουδακου οφειλω να ενημερωνομαι.

----------


## Blue9791

Kαλημερα σε ολους.
6 ωρες υπνου με το ρολοϊ. Λες και καταπια ξυπνητηρι.
Μετα τα γνωστα, σφιξιματα, εντονο αγχος κλπ.
Οσο περναει η ωρα στρωνει σχετικα.
Αυτο ελεγα και με τον tieinaitoutopali στο νημα του.
Οτι δεν καταλαβαινω πως λειτουργει αυτο το "πρωι χαλια, βραδυ καλα".
Σε εναν ψυχιατρο που το ειχα πει παλια μου ειχε δωσει την επιστημονικοτατη εξηγηση με ρομαντικο υφος "η αγκαλια της νυχτας...".
Μαϊστα.
Και να φανταστεις οτι ναι μεν δεν ειμαι πρωινος τυπος αλλα μια απο τις ωραιοτερες στιγμες της μερας μου οταν ειμαι στα καλα μου ειναι να ανοιγω τα πατζουρια για να μπει το φως μεσα.
Ασε το εντερο μου που εχει φρικαρει , ασε η ορεξη μου που ειναι ανυπαρκτη αλλα αυτη τη φορα δεν επεσα στο λαθος του "αφου δεν πειναω δεν τρωω" γιατι ειναι καταστροφικο.
Τρωω εστω και λιγο συχνα για να παραγεται σεροτονινη. Εστω και λιγη για να πορευομαστε αφου τωρα δεν παιρνουμε αυτα τα κωλοχαπια που τη δινουν ετοιμη.
15 χρονια το ζω αυτο το πραγμα και ακομα οταν συμβαινει δεν μπορω να το χωνεψω...
Τοσο πολυ με ενοχλει. 
Θα μου πεις καλα την παθαινεις 1-2 φορες το χρονο και παραπονιεσαι;
Ε, παραπονιεμαι και θυμωνω κιολας.
Αλλες φορες λεω αστο, μη δινεις σημασια, θα περασει. Οπως η γριπη. Κανει τον κυκλο του και περναει.
Και αυτη ειναι και η σωστη αντιμετωπιση.
Αλλα οποιος εχει εμπειρια πανω στις διαταραχες αγχους θα καταλαβει οτι δεν ειναι παντα ευκολο.
Και θα θυμωσω, και θα νευριασω και θα παραπονεθω και θα βριζω τη μοιρα μου και ολα αυτα που δεν βοηθουν σε τιποτα ισα ισα κανουν την κατασταση χειροτερη.
Χθες τι απογευμα μετα τη δουλεια (στην οποια απο το 1-10 ημουν καλα 7) πηγα σε ενα μαγαζι που το εχουν φιλοι, κατσαμε, γελασαμε, περασαμε καλα, δεν ημουν 10 αλλα ημουν 7 παλι.
Μολις μου ειπε η λατρεια οτι θα ερθει μαζι μου σπιτι εγινα 10!
Μετα τελος παντων κατι προεκυψε δεν μπορεσε να ερθει αλλα δεν επεσα πολυ, ενα 8 σταθερο ημουν.
Την πηγα και σπιτι και γυρισα και στο δικο μου μονη μου παρ'ολο που αισθανομαι ανασφαλεια οταν οδηγω σε τετοιες περιοδους και ημουν γενικα καλα.
Ημουν και με πολυ λιγο υπνο και με το που ξαπλωσα ξεραθηκα αλλα αυτο το ωραιο ξεραμα, το γλυκο. Στις 2.
8 το πρωι, χαλια μαυρα.
Και παρα το οτι παιρνω το μισο ζαναξ το πρωι και μισο το απογευμα, με νυσταζει αλλα δεν με χαλαρωνει.
Αυτο το παθαινω παντα τα πρωινα οταν δεν ειμαι καλα.
Το ζαναξ και θα με νυσταξει και δεν θα μπορω να κοιμηθω γιατι το αγχος παραμενει.
Επισης ας μου εξηγησει καποιος πως γινεται να νυσταζω και να εχω αγχος ταυτοχρονα!
Το παραλογο το ιδιο.
Το απογευματινο ζαναξ με ισιωνει.
Αλλα δεν ειναι το ζαναξ θεωρω.
Ειναι που οσο περναει η μερα ειμαι εκ των πραγματων καλυτερα.
Τελος παντων ας σκασω γιατι κουρασα ακομα και μενα.

Υ.Γ. Ο γιατρος μου ειπε μια ιστορια για μια οικογενεια στην κατοχη (απο μια ταινια ειναι) που βεβαια δεν εχουν να φανε και τρωνε καθε μερα πληγουρι.
Το πιτσιρικι ονειρευεται ψητο. Η φτωχεια ομως προσταζιε πληγουρι. Τελειωνει η κατοχη και ερχεται η ωρα του ψητου.
Οταν δοκιμαζει το πιτσιρικι το ψητο συνειδητοποιει οτι παλι πληγουρι θελει...
Αυτο ως παραδειγμα για το πως μας τρομαζουν οι αλλαγες στη ζωη μας, ποσο συνηθιζουμε στη μιζερια μας και ποσο γιγαντωνεται στο μυαλο μας η αξια αυτου που δεν εχουμε.

----------


## Blue9791

Αγαπημενο μου ψυχολογιο,
Χθες το βραδυ ξεραθηκα. Ημουν και κουρασμενη ψυχικα και σωματικα.
Πηγα στο pride και περασα καλα σχετικα. Η διαθεση μου ηταν 7 (απο 1-10).
Επρεπε να παω τη λατρεια σπιτι μετα. Ως γνωστον ημουν αγχωμενη για το οτι θα επστρεφα μονη μου σπιτι.
Μια χαρα πηγαν ολα. Οπως και προχθες που εγινε ακριβως το ιδιο.
Οταν γυρισα σπιτι ηταν σαν να μην ειχα τιποτα.
Το πρωι κατα τα γνωστα παλι ξυπνησα στις 7 (6 ωρες υπνου τζαστ).
Το καλο ειναι οτι μετα το πρωινο ζαναξ ψιλοκοιμηθηκα (διακεκομενα βεβαια) μεχρι τις 11.
Ενω μεχρι και χθες απλα στριφογυρνουσα.
Λες αγαπημενο μου ψυχολογιο να περναει κι αυτο το κακο με αργα αλλα σταθερα βηματα;
Ετσι νομιζω.
Ετσι ελπιζω.
Τωρα που σου μιλαω εχω διαθεση 5/10.

----------


## Blue9791

Να'μαι παλι εδω.
Μια απο τα ιδια παλι. Λιγο χειροτερα μαλλον.
6 ωρες υπνου με εφιαλτες αυτη τη φορα αλλα χωρις διακοπη.
Ειναι και Δευτερα και το αγχος μου που δεν θα παρω καθολου εφεξορ αυτη την εβδομαδα ενιχυεται.
Ναι ειπαμε για καλο δεν θα το παρω. Ενα μερος του μυαλου το καταλαβαινει και ενα αλλο επιμενει να κανει σεναρια καταστροφης.
Διαθεση 4/10 μη σου πω 3/10.
Εν ολιγοις αν μπορουσα δεν θα εκανα τιποτα ολη μερα γιατι δεν εχω διαθεση να κανω τιποτα.
Το απογευμα ομως θα παω να παιξω τεννις, οσο μπορεσω, γιατι μεσα στο σπιτι ειμαι χειροτερα απο οτι φαινεται.
Κανω διαπραγματευσεις με τον εαυτο μου.
Αντε λιγη υπομονη και αυτη την εβδομαδα και απο την αλλη θα ειναι ολα καλυτερα.
Τη μια με ακουω και ηρεμω και την αλλη με αγνοω πληρως και πεφτω.
Το εντερο μου εχει βαρεσει διαλυση.
Χθες ηρθε η λατρεια σπιτι το βραδυ και ημουν λιγο καλυτερα (οπως και καθε βραδυ).
Ξεχαστηκα μαζι της δλδ.
Προσπαθω πολυ γαμωτο ομως.
Προσεχω τι τρωω, φροντιζω να κοιμαμαι, δεν αποφευγω κοινωνικες συναναστροφες, δεν αποφευγω να βγαινω εξω, και γενικα κανω αυτο που ολοι οι ειδικοι λενε: Εκθεση σε αυτο που σε τρομαζει και τηρηση του καθημερινου προγραμματος σαν να μην συμβαινει τιποτα.
Θυμαμαι παλια οταν ειχα κρισεις αγχους που κρατουσαν πολυ επεφτα σε ενα κρεββατι με ενα βιβλιο και σηκωνομουν μονο οταν ενιωθα καλυτερα... κι ας ηταν ενα μηνα μετα.
Να σημειωσω εδω για να το εμπεδωσω κυριως οτι τοτε οι κρισεις ηταν ιδιες και χειροτερες και επαιρνα δεκαπλασια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.
Βαρεθηκα με αυτη τη ιστορια ειλικρινα.
Ο γιατρος μου λεει, σχετικα με το αγχος της δουλειας και τα αλλα αγχη, οτι δεν βοηθαει να λεμε οτι "πρεπει" να το κανω γιατι αυτο το "πρεπει" αυξανει την πιεση.
Λεει οτι πρεπει να το αντικαθιστουμε με την εκφραση "καλο θα ηταν".
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακουγεται αλλιως.
Καλο θα ηταν να δουλευω, καλο θα ηταν να ασκουμαι, καλο θα ηταν να τρωω σωστα, καλο θα ηταν να βγω με τους φιλους μου.
Καλο θα ηταν να τελειωνουμε με αυτη τη κατασταση γενικως.
Αντε να δουμε πως θα παει η εβδομαδα...
Λιγη υπομονη ακομα.

----------


## betelgeuse

blue , ok γιατρος δεν ειμαι αρα μπορει να μην μετραει η αποψη μου , αλλα μηπως το προβλημα βρισκεται στο οτι παιρνεις ηρεμιστικα ?
Εχω ακουσει πως αν τα παιρνεις για καιρο μετα εθιζεσαι και δεν σε πιανουν , δεν ξερω αν ισχυει , αλλα σε περιπτωση που ισχυει ισως να φταει αυτο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Blue πριν χρονια μου ειχε πει καποιος οτι δεν υπαρχει χειροτερη λεξη απο το "πρεπει". Αν το σκεφτει κανεις...καλο θα ηταν να αποφευγει την λεξη "πρεπει". Παντως αυτο με τους εφιαλτες το ειχα κι εγω οταν περιοριζα η οταν διεκοψα το εφεξορ ηταν για μερικες νυχτες και μετα σταματησε.
Μπα πιστευω οτι εισαι δυνατος χαρακτηρας ετσι εχω καταλαβει, σε μερικες μερες θα γραφεις εδω και θα δηλωνεις περηφανη που καταφερες επιτελους να γλυτωσεις απο τα χαπια. Ειπαμε ο δρομος αυτος ειναι δυσκολος πολλες φορες φαινεται αδιαβατος ομως οπως λεει η ψυχολογος μου μη κοιτας τοσο τον δρομο αλλα κοιτα τα μικρα βηματα που εχεις καταφερει να κανεις και που θα κανεις. Επισης μου λεει συχνα να μην ταραζομαι τοσο οταν για καποιους λογους δεν ειμαι καλα μια μερα γιατι θα υπαρχουν και τετοιες μερες, οπως και να το κανουμε θελει χρονο

----------


## Blue9791

> blue , ok γιατρος δεν ειμαι αρα μπορει να μην μετραει η αποψη μου , αλλα μηπως το προβλημα βρισκεται στο οτι παιρνεις ηρεμιστικα ?
> Εχω ακουσει πως αν τα παιρνεις για καιρο μετα εθιζεσαι και δεν σε πιανουν , δεν ξερω αν ισχυει , αλλα σε περιπτωση που ισχυει ισως να φταει αυτο.


Παιρνω ζαναχ και δεν τα εχω κοψει ακομα.
Τα εφεξορ εχω κοψει που ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικα.
Προφανως εθιζουν αλλα δεν προκειται να αυξησω τη δοση.
Τουλαχιστον αν δεν παραστει αμεση αναγκη.
Βεβαια παιρνω ενα μιλιγκραμ τη μερα. Δεν ειναι πολυ δλδ αλλα δεν θελω να το ανεβασω.

----------


## Blue9791

> Blue πριν χρονια μου ειχε πει καποιος οτι δεν υπαρχει χειροτερη λεξη απο το "πρεπει". Αν το σκεφτει κανεις...καλο θα ηταν να αποφευγει την λεξη "πρεπει". Παντως αυτο με τους εφιαλτες το ειχα κι εγω οταν περιοριζα η οταν διεκοψα το εφεξορ ηταν για μερικες νυχτες και μετα σταματησε.
> Μπα πιστευω οτι εισαι δυνατος χαρακτηρας ετσι εχω καταλαβει, σε μερικες μερες θα γραφεις εδω και θα δηλωνεις περηφανη που καταφερες επιτελους να γλυτωσεις απο τα χαπια. Ειπαμε ο δρομος αυτος ειναι δυσκολος πολλες φορες φαινεται αδιαβατος ομως οπως λεει η ψυχολογος μου μη κοιτας τοσο τον δρομο αλλα κοιτα τα μικρα βηματα που εχεις καταφερει να κανεις και που θα κανεις. Επισης μου λεει συχνα να μην ταραζομαι τοσο οταν για καποιους λογους δεν ειμαι καλα μια μερα γιατι θα υπαρχουν και τετοιες μερες, οπως και να το κανουμε θελει χρονο


Ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι.
Ξερεις ομως ειναι στιγμες ή και μερες ή και εβδομαδες ολοκληρες που δεν παλευονται οσο κι αν ξερω οτι θα ξεφυγω με καποιο τροπο.
Με επιμονη και υπομονη κυριως.
Και ενα απο τα πραγματα που με χαλαρωνουν ειναι να γραφω εδω.
Αφ'ενος γιατι ειναι οντως σαν να κραταω ημερολογιο και οτι εχω στο κεφαλι μου βγαινει και αρα αποφορτιζομαι,
αφετερου γιατι ξερω οτι ολο και καποιος που θα διαβασει θα ταυτιστει με κατι απο οσα μου συμβαινει και αν μη τι αλλο δεν θα νιωσει μονος/η.
Και δεν ξερω αν αυτο που κανω ειναι λαθος ή σωστο, το οτι γραφω πως αισθανομαι δλδ.
Απο τη μια θεωρω οτι καλα κανω γιατι αισθανομαι καλυτερα και απο την αλλη αφου γραφω γι'αυτο τριγυρναει στο μυαλο μου και δεν ξεχνιεμαι.
Αυτη η μπιιιιπ η λουπα στην οποια πεφτει το μυαλο και εκει που τα εχεις ολα καπως τακτοποιημενα και εχεις ψιλοσχεδιασει τι θα κανεις για να το ξεπερασεις, εμφανιζεται και στα καταστρεφει ολα.
Καμια φορα νομιζω οτι επειδη γραφω θα θεωρησει κανεις οτι περιμενω και απαντηση.
Ειλικρινα δεν περιμενω.
Ας μην πιεστει καποιος να απαντησει, ψυχοθεραπευτικα το κανω :)

----------


## kosto30

blue δεν ειναι και πολυ μεγαλη δοσολογια!
ποσο καιρο τα παιρνεις??

----------


## Blue9791

> blue δεν ειναι και πολυ μεγαλη δοσολογια!
> ποσο καιρο τα παιρνεις??


15 χρονια αγαπητε (και εδω καπου μπορεις να καταλαβεις γιατι εχω φρικαρει και θελω να τα κοψω να παν στο διαολο).

----------


## kosto30

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!!σου ευχομαι να το πετυχεις και συντομα αλλα να παιρνεις και κανενα που και που δεν τρεχει μια!!

----------


## novia35

> Kαλημερα σε ολους.
> 6 ωρες υπνου με το ρολοϊ. Λες και καταπια ξυπνητηρι.
> Μετα τα γνωστα, σφιξιματα, εντονο αγχος κλπ.
> Οσο περναει η ωρα στρωνει σχετικα.
> Αυτο ελεγα και με τον tieinaitoutopali στο νημα του.
> Οτι δεν καταλαβαινω πως λειτουργει αυτο το "πρωι χαλια, βραδυ καλα".
> Σε εναν ψυχιατρο που το ειχα πει παλια μου ειχε δωσει την επιστημονικοτατη εξηγηση με ρομαντικο υφος "η αγκαλια της νυχτας...".
> Μαϊστα.
> Και να φανταστεις οτι ναι μεν δεν ειμαι πρωινος τυπος αλλα μια απο τις ωραιοτερες στιγμες της μερας μου οταν ειμαι στα καλα μου ειναι να ανοιγω τα πατζουρια για να μπει το φως μεσα.
> ...


Τι να πω;;;; Πραγματικα ειναι απολαυση να σε διαβαζω. Βεβαια ολα αυτα μου υπενθυμιζουν ποσο πιο χαλια αισθανομαι εγω αυτη την περιοδο και δεν τη λες και περιοδο, οταν εχεις κλεισει χρονο. Εγω ειμαι μηνες ετσι κι οχι μονο αυτο αλλα ειμαι σε πληρη παραιτηση και εχουν ανασταλει τελειως οι καθημερινες μου δραστηριοτητες. Το 5/10 ειναι καλα. Εμενα δε μπαινει αν σε κλιμακα πλεον. Το 6ωρο σταθερα δεν ειναι κακο αν σκεφτεις πως εγω εχω κοιμηθει 4 μολις ωρες κι εχω ξυπνησει με μια αισθηση οτι απο στιγμη σε στιγμ παθαινω εγκεφαλικο. Χθες μαλιστα το βραδυ περαγε το αριστερο μου ματι για ωρες, νευροφυτικο. Το ειχα ξαναπαθει προ 5ετιας μονο που εκεινη τη φορα ηταν επι καθημερινης βασεως σχεδον συνεχεια. Πως μου εφυγε εκεινο το πραγμα ουτε και ξερω. Μακαρι να ειχε ρυθμιστει κι εμενα το ρολοι μου στο 6ωρο εγω η που θα κοιμαμαι 3ωρες και το κακο ειναι πως αν ξυπνησω μετα δεν ξανακλεινω ματι μεχρι την επομενη μερα το βραδυ η πεφτω για υπνο και ξεχναω να ξυπνησω. Τελειως απορυθμισμενη δηλαδη. Οποτε μην ανησυχεις μια χαρα εισαι.

----------


## novia35

χωρις ποτε ν' αντιμετωπισω καποιο πανικο. Απλα καποιος επρεπε παντα με πηγαινε ωστε να μη χειαστει να εκτεθω σε "κινδυνο", που κινδυνος μπορει να ηταν το να παρω μονη μου το λεωφορειο και να κατεβω στην Αθηνα για ψωνια. Χαρη σ' αυτο το προστατευμενο περιβαλλον ειχα για πολλα χρονια ανακουφιστει απο τις κρισεις πανικου. Τελευταια ομως εγιναν απανωτες ανατροπες στη ζωη μου που μου ανοιξαν διαφορα παραθυρακια στο μυαλο μου και η κατασταση ειναι πολυ ασχημη τη δεδομενη στιγμη. Ειναι σα να εχω κανει καθολικο πισωγυρισμα, ξυπνησαν μνημες προ 20ετιας.

----------


## Blue9791

> χωρις ποτε ν' αντιμετωπισω καποιο πανικο. Απλα καποιος επρεπε παντα με πηγαινε ωστε να μη χειαστει να εκτεθω σε "κινδυνο", που κινδυνος μπορει να ηταν το να παρω μονη μου το λεωφορειο και να κατεβω στην Αθηνα για ψωνια. Χαρη σ' αυτο το προστατευμενο περιβαλλον ειχα για πολλα χρονια ανακουφιστει απο τις κρισεις πανικου. Τελευταια ομως εγιναν απανωτες ανατροπες στη ζωη μου που μου ανοιξαν διαφορα παραθυρακια στο μυαλο μου και η κατασταση ειναι πολυ ασχημη τη δεδομενη στιγμη. Ειναι σα να εχω κανει καθολικο πισωγυρισμα, ξυπνησαν μνημες προ 20ετιας.


Ακουλουθεις καποια θεραπεια; 
Φαρμακευτικη ή ψυχοθεραπευτικη;
Γιατι το διαστημα "κοντα ενας χρονος" θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ μεγαλο.
Δλδ οσο κι αν θελω να κοψω τα φαρμακα, αν περνουσε ο χρονος χωρις βελτιωση ειλικρινα θα τα ξαναπαιρνα.
Δεν μπορω να ζω ετσι!
Και σε κανεναν δεν αξιζει να ζει ετσι.

----------


## Blue9791

Αγαπημενο ψυχολογιο,
5 ωρες υπνου σημερα. 
Ξεραθηκα μεν χθες αλλα το ξυπνημα ηταν φρικη σκετη.
Χθες πηγα για τεννις τελικα αφου ειπα οτι δεν θα διακοψω τις δραστηριοτητες μου μηπως και βοηθηθω.
Δεν ηταν τοσο σωτηριο οσο παεριμενα. Το μυαλο μου ηταν απασχολημενο με τα δικα του παρ'οτι το σωμα μου ηταν σε κινηση.
Μετα πηγα στη λατρεια με παρεα να δουμε ταινια.
Οσο περνουσε η ωρα εκει ημουν σχετικα καλα.
Κατα τη μια το βραδυ 10/10 η διαθεση.
Αλλος ανθρωπος.
Σημερα ηταν η μερα που επαιρνα το εβδομαδιαιο εφεξορ.
Φυσικα δεν το πηρα.
Εν αναμονη... ξερεις, αυτη η αναμονη που μπορει να σου φαει τη ψυχη.
Δουλευω σημερα το απογευμα και ευχομαι και προσευχομαι να ειμαι καλα.
Το αστειο ειναι οτι εχω ενα κουτι εφεξορ κλειστο και δεν το εχω πεταξει.
Ποτε δεν ξερεις αν θα ξαναχρειαστει...
Ασε που ειναι και ακριβο και λυπαμαι να το πεταξω.
Αν και οταν αποφασισω να το ξεφορτωθω θα το δωσω στο φαρμακειο αλληλεγγυης αλλα προς το παρον το θελω εκει να το βλεπω.
Ελπιζω να εχει δικιο ο γιατρος και να ηρεμησω τωρα χωρις το κωλοφαρμακο.
Ασε που εχω γινει ευσυγκινητη...
Χαζευα στο youtube διαφορα και πετυχα κατι προτασεις γαμου και τετοια που υπο αλλες συνθηκες δεν θα εδινα σημασια και ετρεχαν τα ματια μου ασυγκρατητα.
Εχω αναγκη να κλαψω βεβαια.
Ακομα και αυτο το δακρυσμα με ενακουφιζει πολυ.
Ενα καλο κλαμμα νομιζω θα μου εκανε πολυ καλο.

----------


## Blue9791

> σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!!σου ευχομαι να το πετυχεις και συντομα αλλα να παιρνεις και κανενα που και που δεν τρεχει μια!!


Να'σαι καλα!!
Το ιδιο λεει και ο γιατρος μου..."ε, κι αν δεν την παλευεις καθολου, παρε ενα και δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος".
Ξεκινησες θεραπεια;

----------


## kosto30

ναι seropram τωρα 3 μερες εχω ξεκινησει το ολοκληρο και αναμενω αλλα ξεκινησα και ψυχοθεραπεια.Πιστευω σε καμια 15 μερες να εχω στρωσει αρκετα γιατι ψιλοταλαιπωρουμε με τις παρενεργειες κυριως με τον διακεκομενο υπνο!

----------


## Blue9791

> ναι seropram τωρα 3 μερες εχω ξεκινησει το ολοκληρο και αναμενω αλλα ξεκινησα και ψυχοθεραπεια.Πιστευω σε καμια 15 μερες να εχω στρωσει αρκετα γιατι ψιλοταλαιπωρουμε με τις παρενεργειες κυριως με τον υπνο!


Καλη αρχη ευχομαι και με τις 2 θεραπειες σου!
Σε καμια εβδομαδα ουτε που θα θυμασαι τις περενεργειες... μη σου πω θα ξεχασεις για ποιο λογο παιρνεις φαρμακα!
Ολα θα τα ξεχασεις, ακομα και εμας εδω :)
Το ξερω γιατι το εχω κανει.
Σημασια εχει να ισιωσεις και να εχεις μια φυσιολογικη ζωη! 
Οποιο και να ειναι το τιμημα.
Και κυριως να μην ξεχασεις οτι αν δεν βρεις την πληγη για να την επουλωσεις εσυ, δεν θα μεινει για πολυ κρυμμενη κατω απο το σεροπραμ.
Βαλε εσενα πρωτο στη λιστα των υποχρεωσεων σου, ζησε για σενα, οκ μη γινεις τελειως παρτακιας και κωλοπαιδο, αλλα αν ποτε το διλλημα ειναι εγω ή ο αλλος, η απαντηση να ειναι εγω.
Αγριο μπορει να ακουγεται αλλα εμεις οι αγχωτικοι στην ουσια τι εχουμε παθει;
Εχουμε μαθει ή μας εχουν μαθει να υποχωρουμε και να κρυβουμε τις δικες μας αναγκες και επιθυμιες κυριως γιατι δεν μας παει καρδια να πληγωσουμε κανεναν.
Θα δεις ομως οτι παρα το οτι εσυ δεν εχεις διαθεση να πληγωσεις κανεναν και απλα θες την ησυχια σου, θα υπαρξουν ανθρωποι που δεν θα σκεφτουν καθολου το πως νιωθεις εσυ, τι αναγκες εχεις και πως την παλευεις γενικως.
Ε, εκει ακριβως λες "ειμαι για την παρτη μου".
Ηρεμησε αλλα μην ξεχνας!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Αυτο με το "δυσκολο" πρωινο ειναι ενα ζητημα γαμοτο. Εχω μια μεγαλη υποψια, σχεδον σιγουρια ωρες ωρες, οτι το πυροδοτω εγω. Δηλαδη μονιμα χρονια τωρα η πρωτη μου σκεψη μολις ξυπνησω ειναι να σκεφτω αν ειμαι καλα ποσο καλα ειμαι, αν με ποναει το ενα η το αλλο... Εχω την εντυπωση οτι και καλα να ειμαι μονο με την σκεψη που κανω βγαινουν διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα κατευθειαν στην επιφανεια και μετα που συμβαινει αυτο η ψυχολογια μου παει με την σειρα της κατευθειαν στον πατο...
Ενας ψυχιατρος μου ειχε πει να κοιταξω να μην τα σκεφτομαι το πρωι ή τουλαχιστον να μην τους δινω σημασια. Ομως δεν μπορεσε να μου δωσει απαντηση στο πως γινεται αυτο. Μια λυση που την εχω ψιλοκαταφερει ειναι να αρχιζω το πρωι μολις παει να "μου μαυρισει" να λεω μεγαλοφωνα στον εαυτο μου "μωρε δε γαμιεται αι σιχτιρ απο δω εγω ειμαι μια χαρα..." 
Το κολπο φαινεται να πιανει αρκετες φορες αλλα ειναι φορες που η "μαυριλα" με προλαβαινει και σπαζομαι πραγματικα. Παντως οσο το σκεφτομαι νομιζω οτι το "κλειδι" ειναι εκει δηλαδη πως να περαστει στο μυαλο οτι η πρωτη σκεψη το πρωι να ειναι το "δε γαμιουνται ολοι και ολα εγω να ειμαι καλα" και οχι αυτο που κανω συνηθως να σκεφτομαι "ειμαι καλα...δεν ειμαι καλα...ωχ παλι ζαλιζομαι ...να και το εντερο κτλ κτλ κτλ)
Η πρωινη διαθεση ειναι το κομβικο σημειο και τελικα θελει ψαξιμο και υπομονη και επιμονη και χρονο...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Αγριο μπορει να ακουγεται αλλα εμεις οι αγχωτικοι στην ουσια τι εχουμε παθει;
> Εχουμε μαθει ή μας εχουν μαθει να υποχωρουμε και να κρυβουμε τις δικες μας αναγκες και επιθυμιες κυριως γιατι δεν μας παει καρδια να πληγωσουμε κανεναν.
> Θα δεις ομως οτι παρα το οτι εσυ δεν εχεις διαθεση να πληγωσεις κανεναν και απλα θες την ησυχια σου, θα υπαρξουν ανθρωποι που δεν θα σκεφτουν καθολου το πως νιωθεις εσυ, τι αναγκες εχεις και πως την παλευεις γενικως.
> Ε, εκει ακριβως λες "ειμαι για την παρτη μου".
> Ηρεμησε αλλα μην ξεχνας!


Αρε Μπλου μεσα στο μυαλο μου εισαι ωρες ωρες...

----------


## Blue9791

> Αυτο με το "δυσκολο" πρωινο ειναι ενα ζητημα γαμοτο. Εχω μια μεγαλη υποψια, σχεδον σιγουρια ωρες ωρες, οτι το πυροδοτω εγω. Δηλαδη μονιμα χρονια τωρα η πρωτη μου σκεψη μολις ξυπνησω ειναι να σκεφτω αν ειμαι καλα ποσο καλα ειμαι, αν με ποναει το ενα η το αλλο... Εχω την εντυπωση οτι και καλα να ειμαι μονο με την σκεψη που κανω βγαινουν διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα κατευθειαν στην επιφανεια και μετα που συμβαινει αυτο η ψυχολογια μου παει με την σειρα της κατευθειαν στον πατο...
> Ενας ψυχιατρος μου ειχε πει να κοιταξω να μην τα σκεφτομαι το πρωι ή τουλαχιστον να μην τους δινω σημασια. Ομως δεν μπορεσε να μου δωσει απαντηση στο πως γινεται αυτο. Μια λυση που την εχω ψιλοκαταφερει ειναι να αρχιζω το πρωι μολις παει να "μου μαυρισει" να λεω μεγαλοφωνα στον εαυτο μου "μωρε δε γαμιεται αι σιχτιρ απο δω εγω ειμαι μια χαρα..." 
> Το κολπο φαινεται να πιανει αρκετες φορες αλλα ειναι φορες που η "μαυριλα" με προλαβαινει και σπαζομαι πραγματικα. Παντως οσο το σκεφτομαι νομιζω οτι το "κλειδι" ειναι εκει δηλαδη πως να περαστει στο μυαλο οτι η πρωτη σκεψη το πρωι να ειναι το "δε γαμιουνται ολοι και ολα εγω να ειμαι καλα" και οχι αυτο που κανω συνηθως να σκεφτομαι "ειμαι καλα...δεν ειμαι καλα...ωχ παλι ζαλιζομαι ...να και το εντερο κτλ κτλ κτλ)
> Η πρωινη διαθεση ειναι το κομβικο σημειο και τελικα θελει ψαξιμο και υπομονη και επιμονη και χρονο...


Δεν θα μπορουσα να ειμαι πιο συμφωνη!
Ειδικα με το οτι η μαυριλα σε προλαβαινει πριν ακομα ξυπνησεις και μεσα απο τον ληθαργο ακομα σκαναρεις το σωμα σου να δεις αν ολα ειναι καλα (και φυσικα δεν ειναι γιατι το περιμενεις οτι δεν ειναι).
Καθε πρωι τις τελευταιες μαυρες μερες που περναω συμβαινει ακριβως αυτο!
Ακομα και νυσταγμενη να ειμαι και να εχω αυτο το "ασε με νυσταζω! καλα ειμαι!" το μυαλο μου παιζει τοσο βρωμικο παιχνιδι που με το που το λεω, ξυπναω και αρχιζουν τα οργανα.
Εν τω μεταξυ το γαστρεντερικο φιλε μου ειναι πολυ ατιμο συστημα.
Δεν ειχα δωσει ιδιαιτερη προσοχη στο παρελθον στο ποσο πολυ σακατευεται οταν δεν ειμααστε καλα.
Ισως γιατι τα υπολοιπα συμπτωματα ηταν πιο εντονα.
Αλλα τωρα τα εχω δει ολα!
Το στομαχι κλεινει και θελει να τα βγαλει ολα και το εντερο ανοιγει και θελει κι αυτο να τα βγαλει ολα (σορυ για το μπλιαχ)!
Αν δεις πως τρωω θα με λυπηθεις.
Ασε που οταν βραδιαζει και ειμαι καλα και πειναω (την υπολοιπη μερα τρωω για θεραπευτικους λογους) τρωω αργα και ταπεινα για να μην με πιασει τιποτα απο το αποτομο.
Οκ δε με χαλαει που πρεπει να εχω χασει στανταρ ενα τρικιλο αυτη την εβδομαδα αλλα καλυτερα χοντρη και με καλη διαθεση παρα αδυνατη με διαταραχη αγχους!
Ειλικρινα δλδ!
Ειναι οπως τα λες. Κομβικο σημειο!
Το ξερεις το τραγουδι του Σαββοπουλου που λεει "το χειμωνα ετουτο αμα τον πηδησαμε γι'αλλα 10 χρονια αϊντε καθαρισαμε".
Τη βδομαδα τουτη αμα τη πηδησαμε... δε συνεχιζω για να μη το γκαντεμιασω.
Νεοι ανθρωποι ρε παιδι μου! Και διαβαζω αλλα νηματα που βλεπεις κατι ηλικιες 14-15-17 και τρελαινομαι!
Και να σου πω και κατι; Καλυτερα απο τη μια που βγαινουν αυτα τα προβληματα στα παιδια νωρις για να τα αντιμετωπισουν και νωρις.
Θα μου πεις εμενα που μου εσκασαν στα 19 τα αντιμετωπισα;
Οχι γιατι επεσα σε κακους γιατρους και γενικα το περιβαλλον μου ηταν κακο.
Ασε που εχουν αλλαξει ολα απο τοτε.
Ακομα και οι θεραπειες ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικες.
Εμεις αδελφια... εμεις να ειμαστε καλα γιατι δε θα μας ξανακανει η μανα μας.
Αντε και οταν βγω απο αυτον τον λαβυρινθο με τα χαπια θα βγαλω εξω ολο το φορουμ να σας κερασω.

----------


## kosto30

Blue ετσι ακριβως ειναι ολο κοιτουσα τους αλλους, ναι σε ολα, και τα αφου μπορω γιατι να μη βοηθησω,.Δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι εμεις δυστυχως δεν ξερουμε τα ορια μας και ξαφνικα τρως μια σφαλιαρα και γυρνανε ολα τουμπα εκει θελει ψυχραιμια οσο μπορουμε βεβαια γιατι καποια πραγματα σε τρομαζουν αφου ειναι αορατα!!!

----------


## Blue9791

> Blue ετσι ακριβως ειναι ολο κοιτουσα τους αλλους, ναι σε ολα, και τα αφου μπορω γιατι να μη βοηθησω,.Δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι εμεις δυστυχως δεν ξερουμε τα ορια μας και ξαφνικα τρως μια σφαλιαρα και γυρνανε ολα τουμπα εκει θελει ψυχραιμια οσο μπορουμε βεβαια γιατι καποια πραγματα σε τρομαζουν αφου ειναι αορατα!!!


Κοιταξε δεν ειναι κακο ισα ισα ειναι ευλογια να μπορεις να βοηθησεις καποιον.
Το θεμα ειναι που και ποτε μπαινουν ορια.
Πχ εγω δεν χαλουσα ποτε χατηρι στη μανα μου γιατι ειχε κι εκεινη την καταθλιψαρα της και φοβομουν να την κακοκαρδισω.
Ελα ομως που εκεινη θες μεσα στην θολωμενη κριση της; θες λογω θλιψης; δεν καταλαβαινε οτι μου κανει κακο.
'Η ακομα και να το καταλαβαινε δεν εκανε κατι γι'αυτο.
Κι αν καμια φορα της ελεγα καποιο παραπονο απ'εξω απ'εξω επαιζε το χαρτι της ενοχης "δεν ειμαι καλη μανα".
Και μπορει να ειναι φρικτο εκ μερους μου που το συζητω αυτο για καποιον που δε ζει πια και ισως να ειναι και ενας απο τους λογους που δεν εχω ορθοποδησει ακομα το οτι δεν ξερω ακομα τι αισθανομαι για τη μανα μου.
Αν εχω θυμο, θλιψη, πενθος κλπ. Ιδεα δεν εχω.
Αυτη μου η σταση ομως, το οτι καταπια οσα καταπια, με ρημαξε.
Θα μου πεις μανα σου ηταν! Ναι αλλα κι εγω ημουν ενα παιδι που απο τα 12 ως τα 24 περασα εφιαλτικα χρονια με μια μανα αγοραφοβικη που δεν εκανε τιποτα για να βοηθησει τον εαυτο της και που ειχε στην κυριολεξια δεκα χρονια να βγει απο το σπιτι!
Ειχε 20 χρονια να δει εναν γατρο και τελικα οταν βγηκε απο το σπιτι για να νοσηλευθει δεν ξαναγυρισε κιολας!
Εαν εκεινη εβλεπε αλλιως τα πραγματα και αποφασιζε να βοηθησει τον εαυτο της πρωτα δεν θα ηταν ολα αλλιως;
Θα ηταν.
Αλλα εκεινη παραιτηθηκε. Και δεν καταλαβε οτι η παραιτηση της αυτη εκανε κακο στους υπολοιπους για να μην αναφερθω στο κακο που εκανε σε εκεινη.
Γι'αυτο σου λεω.
Ορια παντου.
Θα εισαι εσυ καλα πρωτα για να βοηθησεις τους αλλους.
Και εν πασει περιπτωσει υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που βαζουν 40 καρπουζια κατω απο μια μασχαλη και την παλευουν αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλοι που δεν την παλευουν.
Αλλα αυτο να το καταλαβεις καλα.
Πρωτα εσυ και μετα οι αλλοι.
Για το καλο το δικο σου και των αλλων.

----------


## Blue9791

> Αρε Μπλου μεσα στο μυαλο μου εισαι ωρες ωρες...


Ειναι το πανι την ιδια μπομπινα (ή οπως διαολο το λενε αυτο)...γι'αυτο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Και ενα αλλο που παρατηρησα τελευταια που για την περιπτωση μου μαλλον εχει μεγαλη θεραπευτικη σημασια. Πριν απο 15 μερες περιπου εβαλα ενα στοχο καθε απογευμα γυρω στις 7 να κανω μια μεγαλη βολτα. Το ειδα σαν ενα "δωρο" προς τον εαυτο μου και παραλληλα σαν ενα πειραμα ωστε να δω αν αυτη ν καθημερινη βολτα μπορει να με βοηθησει σωματικα και ψυχολογικα. Πριν απο 5 μερες χρειαστηκε να κανω μια μικροεπεμβαση σε μια κυστη που δημιουργηθηκε στην ...ευαισθητη αντρικη περιοχη οποτε αναγκαστικα σταματησα τις βολτες.
Τωρα που τα βαζω κατω το δεκαημερο του καθημερινου περιπατου ειχε αρχισει να με βοηθαει πραγματικα. Τυχαινει να ειμαι σε χωριο (δυστυχως η ευτυχως) οποτε φροντισα οι διαδρομες που θα ακολουθουσα να μην εχουν συναντησεις με αλλους ...περπατακηδες. "Μονος μου με τον εαυτο μου και με τον σκυλο μου. Πλακα πλακα, τωρα το συνηδητοποιω καλυτερα, ειχα αρχισει να καλυτερευω.... Αυτη η απομακρυνση εστω και για μια μιαμιση ωρα απο ολα και ολους που με χαλανε ειχε θετικα αποτελεσματα.
1. Μπορεις να σκεφτεις πιο ηρεμα και χαλαρα διαφορα πραγματα που σε βασανιζουν και να τα τοποθετησεις στην σωστη βαση.
2. Αποκτας αυτοπεποιθηση και δυναμη καθως ανακαλυπτεις οτι ολα αυτα που σε σπαζουν ειναι γελοια και πιο γελιοι αυτοι που στα δημιουργουν
3. Σιγα σιγα αποκτας μεγαλυτερη αντοχη παιρνεις βαθιες καλες ανασες , καθεσε καπου για πεντε λεπτα και καταλαβαινεις οτι αξιζουν γιατι ηρεμει ο εαυτος σου.
4. Νιωθεις μια ικανοποιηση και μια δυναμη οταν γυρνας πισω ...στον κοσμο και πολλα αρχιζουν να σου φαινονται μικρα και ασημαντα (γιατι τελικα τετοια ειναι)
5. Αυτη η κατασταση εχει θετικο αντικτυπο και στην επομενη μερα για καποιο λογο ξυπνας πιο δυνατος και πιο ευχαριστημενος.
Ακριβως επειδη χρειαστηκε να σταματησω τις βολτες μου παρατηρω οτι η μαυριλα τα νευρα οι πανικοι οι πονοι οι...δεν ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο επανερχονται.
Τελικα αυτο με τον καθημερινο περιπατο φαινεται οτι μου ταιριαζει και απο σημερα ξαναμπαινει στο προγραμμα. Αποδικνυεται και επιστημονικα το ειχα κουβεντιασει και με την ψυχολογο μου και πανω κατω μου ειχε εννοησει οτι αυτου του ειδους την "απομονωση" μαλλον την ψαχνει ο εαυτος μου ωστε να μπορεσει να ξαναβρει τις παλιες του δυναμεις και την παλια του διαθεση.
Συν τοις αλλοις εδω και μερικα χρονια ειχα χασει την σειρα με το φαγητο ετρωγα λαθος ωρες ξυπναω το βραδυ και τρωω λογω νευρικοτητας και αγχους με αποτελεσμα το γαστρεντερικο να δουλευει λαθος ωρες και να βαζω και κιλα. Το δεκαημερο που εκανα τις βολτες μου αυτο ειχε αρχισει σιγα σιγα να αλλαζει απο μονο του. Τωρα που εχω σταματησει βλεπω οτι η κατασταση αυτη επανηρθε.

----------


## Blue9791

> Και ενα αλλο που παρατηρησα τελευταια που για την περιπτωση μου μαλλον εχει μεγαλη θεραπευτικη σημασια. Πριν απο 15 μερες περιπου εβαλα ενα στοχο καθε απογευμα γυρω στις 7 να κανω μια μεγαλη βολτα. Το ειδα σαν ενα "δωρο" προς τον εαυτο μου και παραλληλα σαν ενα πειραμα ωστε να δω αν αυτη ν καθημερινη βολτα μπορει να με βοηθησει σωματικα και ψυχολογικα. Πριν απο 5 μερες χρειαστηκε να κανω μια μικροεπεμβαση σε μια κυστη που δημιουργηθηκε στην ...ευαισθητη αντρικη περιοχη οποτε αναγκαστικα σταματησα τις βολτες.
> Τωρα που τα βαζω κατω το δεκαημερο του καθημερινου περιπατου ειχε αρχισει να με βοηθαει πραγματικα. Τυχαινει να ειμαι σε χωριο (δυστυχως η ευτυχως) οποτε φροντισα οι διαδρομες που θα ακολουθουσα να μην εχουν συναντησεις με αλλους ...περπατακηδες. "Μονος μου με τον εαυτο μου και με τον σκυλο μου. Πλακα πλακα, τωρα το συνηδητοποιω καλυτερα, ειχα αρχισει να καλυτερευω.... Αυτη η απομακρυνση εστω και για μια μιαμιση ωρα απο ολα και ολους που με χαλανε ειχε θετικα αποτελεσματα.
> 1. Μπορεις να σκεφτεις πιο ηρεμα και χαλαρα διαφορα πραγματα που σε βασανιζουν και να τα τοποθετησεις στην σωστη βαση.
> 2. Αποκτας αυτοπεποιθηση και δυναμη καθως ανακαλυπτεις οτι ολα αυτα που σε σπαζουν ειναι γελοια και πιο γελιοι αυτοι που στα δημιουργουν
> 3. Σιγα σιγα αποκτας μεγαλυτερη αντοχη παιρνεις βαθιες καλες ανασες , καθεσε καπου για πεντε λεπτα και καταλαβαινεις οτι αξιζουν γιατι ηρεμει ο εαυτος σου.
> 4. Νιωθεις μια ικανοποιηση και μια δυναμη οταν γυρνας πισω ...στον κοσμο και πολλα αρχιζουν να σου φαινονται μικρα και ασημαντα (γιατι τελικα τετοια ειναι)
> 5. Αυτη η κατασταση εχει θετικο αντικτυπο και στην επομενη μερα για καποιο λογο ξυπνας πιο δυνατος και πιο ευχαριστημενος.
> Ακριβως επειδη χρειαστηκε να σταματησω τις βολτες μου παρατηρω οτι η μαυριλα τα νευρα οι πανικοι οι πονοι οι...δεν ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο επανερχονται.
> Τελικα αυτο με τον καθημερινο περιπατο φαινεται οτι μου ταιριαζει και απο σημερα ξαναμπαινει στο προγραμμα. Αποδικνυεται και επιστημονικα το ειχα κουβεντιασει και με την ψυχολογο μου και πανω κατω μου ειχε εννοησει οτι αυτου του ειδους την "απομονωση" μαλλον την ψαχνει ο εαυτος μου ωστε να μπορεσει να ξαναβρει τις παλιες του δυναμεις και την παλια του διαθεση.
> Συν τοις αλλοις εδω και μερικα χρονια ειχα χασει την σειρα με το φαγητο ετρωγα λαθος ωρες ξυπναω το βραδυ και τρωω λογω νευρικοτητας και αγχους με αποτελεσμα το γαστρεντερικο να δουλευει λαθος ωρες και να βαζω και κιλα. Το δεκαημερο που εκανα τις βολτες μου αυτο ειχε αρχισει σιγα σιγα να αλλαζει απο μονο του. Τωρα που εχω σταματησει βλεπω οτι η κατασταση αυτη επανηρθε.


Εχεις δικιο... βοηθαει.
Ακομα και οι γιατροι λενε οτι 30 λεπτα περπατημα την ημερα ακομα και σπαστα, οχι σερι, βοηθουν πολυ στο να αποβληθει καποιο μερος του αγχους.
Βεβαια χθες που πηγα για τεννις η αληθεια ειναι οτι το μυαλο μου εμεινε κολλημενο αλλα το σωμα μου μετα ειχε μια αισθηση ανακουφισης.
Καλα δε συζηταω πως ημουν οταν επαιζα και ημουν και καλα, πετουσα στην κυριολεξια (πριν καμια δεκαρια μερες δλδ, οχι πολυ πριν, ετσι για να δεις πως αλλαζουν τα πραγματα απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη).
Και τη διατροφη να την κυνηγας!
Να τρως οσο μπορεις πιο ισορροπημενα και αν μπορεις τις ιδιες ωρες καθε μερα και τουλαχιστον 5 γευματα την ημερα.
Υδατανθρακες, πρωτεϊνες και πρασινα.
Αν μπορεις σε καθε γευμα σου να συνδυαζεις αυτα τα 3 τα οποια βοηθουν στην παραγωγη σεροτονινης, τοτε θα εχεις και καλυτερο υπνο.
Οσο περισσοτερη σεροτονινη παραγουμε κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας, τοσο καλυτερος ο υπνος μας.
Δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι ενα 70% του περιγυρου μου (αλλος πολυ αλλος λιγοτερο) εχουν προβληματα αγχους και προβληματα γαστρεντερικα.
Και αυτο οφειλεται ΚΑΙ στην κωλοπεριοδο που διανυουμε αλλα ΚΑΙ στην κακη διατροφη.
Προσπαθησα να κοιμηθω λιγο το μεσημερι αλλα δεν τα καταφερα.
Σε λιγο θα παω για δουλεια. Ουφ...
Οταν εχω να κανω κατι το αποφευμα (οτι και να ειναι αυτο) δεν μπορω να χαλαρωσω και να κλεισει λιγο το ματι μου.
Οταν εχω ελευθερο απογευμα κοιμαμαι καμια ωρα μεν αλλα μετα ειμαι χαλια.
Ενω οταν βγω εξω, οτι και να κανω, επιστρεφοντας στο σπιτι εχω αυτη την αισθηση της νικης που μου φτιαχνει τη διαθεση.
Ακους; Ακουω να λες... που σαπιζα το μεσημερια καπακι μετα το φαγητο και πριν τις 7 δεν ξυπνουσα...
Καταντια φιλε μου...

----------


## kosto30

ελα παλικαρι εισαι!!!το τεννις φοβερο το θαυμαζω αλλα μ φαινεται δυσκολο πολυ.εμενα μ αρεσει το κολυμπι!παρα τον κακο μου διακεκομενο υπνο πηγα και σημερα!αναμενουμε τα καλυτερα!το θεμα ειναι να μην παραιτησαι

----------


## Blue9791

> ελα παλικαρι εισαι!!!το τεννις φοβερο το θαυμαζω αλλα μ φαινεται δυσκολο πολυ.εμενα μ αρεσει το κολυμπι!παρα τον κακο μου διακεκομενο υπνο πηγα και σημερα!αναμενουμε τα καλυτερα!το θεμα ειναι να μην παραιτησαι


Οχι δεν παραιτουμαι.
Τρομαζω, κρυβομαι, θελω πολλες φορες να κρυφτω απο τον κοσμο και τον εαυτο μου αλλα δεν παραιτουμαι.
Οσο δυσκολα κι αν ειναι τα πραγματα οφειλω κι εγω και ολοι μας να κανουμε υπομονη μεχρι να περασουν οι μπορες.
Το οφειλουμε στη ζωη.

----------


## anonymous_1

> Οχι δεν παραιτουμαι.
> Τρομαζω, κρυβομαι, θελω πολλες φορες να κρυφτω απο τον κοσμο και τον εαυτο μου αλλα δεν παραιτουμαι.
> Οσο δυσκολα κι αν ειναι τα πραγματα οφειλω κι εγω και ολοι μας να κανουμε υπομονη μεχρι να περασουν οι μπορες.
> Το οφειλουμε στη ζωη.


έτσι είναι οι μπόρες αργά ή γρήγορα περνάνε..Τη ζωή όμως μια φορά τη ζούμε ;)

----------


## Blue9791

Γεια χαρα σε ολους
Πηγα στο γιατρο σημερα και με ειδε και μια αλλη η οποια μαλλον ξεκιναει εκει να δουλευει.
Πολυ γλυκεια κοπελα (ψυχιατρος και αυτη και απ'οτι μου ειπε κανει γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια).
Ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε να μην αγχωνομαι πλεον για το εφεξορ γιατι δεν υπαρχει πλεον στον οργανισμο μου.
Ηταν γενικα πολυ ενθαρυντικος.
Εγω κατα τα γνωστα ειμαι μια πανω μια κατω.
Απλα σημερα συνειδητοποιησα τι καλειται να κανει ο εγκαφαλος μου.
Καλειται λοιπον να λειτουργησει χωρις "υποστηριξη" για πρωτη φορα μετα απο 15 χρονια...
Λογικο δεν ειναι να εχω φρικαρει;
Ελπιζω στον χρονο που περναει και στο οτι θα μαθω να λειτουργω υπο τα νεα δεδομενα.
Και η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου αξιζει γιατι προσπαθω πολυ και παλευω πολυ με αυτο που μου συμβαινει.
Σε ολους αξιζει.
Επισης εμαθα επισημα οτι εχω "γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη"... ετσι λεγεται.
Δεν περναει συνηθως αλλα μαθαινεις να το διαχειριζεσαι με καποιο τροπο.
Επισης αυτο που λεω κι εδω συχνα οτι πριν παω καπου υποφερω και το αγχος βαραει κοκκινο ενω οταν βγω τελικα απο το σπιτι ναι μεν ειμαι αγχωμενη αλλα μειωνεται αισθητα, λεγεται αγχος αναμονης.
Το οτι αυτα που εχω εχω ονομα για καποιο λογο με ανακουφιζει.
Εν πασει περιπτωσει...
Ας διεκδικησουμε την ευτυχια που μας αξιζει.
Και παντα υπαρχει φως. Ακομα κι αν ειναι αδυνατον να το δουμε.
Βραδυ βλεπεις και ειμαι σχετικα καλα.
Οι σκεψεις αλλαζουν πορεια σαν τα φυτα που ψαχνουν τον ηλιο.
Εβρεχε ολη μερα σημερα και μ'αρεσε.
Καλο βραδυ, καλη δυναμη και καλη ζωη σε ολους.

----------


## Blue9791

Σημειωση: Το "καλη ζωη"¨ειναι κυριολεκτικο.
Ας αλλαξει ο στοχος για λιγο κι ας μην ειναι πολλα λεφτα πχ.
Ας ειναι καλη ζωη. Πολυ καλη ζωη.
Ολων των ανθρωπων χωρις καμια εξαιρεση.
Γινεται απο τωρα και στο εξης ολοι να ειναι ευτυχισμενοι; Ετσι ξαφνικα!
Αν ειχα μια ευχη πραγματοποιησιμη αυτη θα ηταν.
Το ευχομαι ολως ετσι κι αλλιως.

----------


## Blue9791

Να'μαι παλι...
Τελειο το χθεσινο βραδυ, 10/10, χαλια παλι σημερα το πρωι.
Τι θα γινει επιτελους;
Και δεν ειναι να πεις λιγο καλυτερα απο χθες το πρωι πχ, χαλια κανονικα.
Ναι ξερω... πρεπει να δωσω χρονο στον εαυτο μου να μαθει να ζει κατω απο τις νεες συνθηκες.
Χρειαζομαι brain training.
Ουφ...

----------


## Blue9791

Ε, να μην εχει κανεις παραπονο οτι δεν μπαινω καθημερινα!
Εδω κι εγω... με τα πρωινα μου χαλια και τα βραδινα μου καλυτερευματα (;!)
Ειλικρινα τα εχω πει ολα... δεν ξερω πια τι αλλο να πω και ποσο αλλο σωψυχο να βγαλω.
Εσεις πια ξερετε καλυτερα απο μενα το μου συμβαινει.
Ετσι ομως επειδη εκανα τον κοπο, πλεον εχω παρει αποφαση οτι θα κανω την υπομονη μου μεχρι να ισιωσω αλλα εχω και τον φοβο της υποτροπης τωρα που δεν παιρνω εφεξορ.
Βεβαια απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι αν θεωρουσε ο γιατρος ο οποιος με βλεπει καθε εβδομαδα οτι δεν θα την παλεψω δεν θα μου ελεγε να το τελειωσω.
Προσπαθω να βλεπω την θετικη πλευρα των πραγματων και βεβαια οπως παντα παθαινω το εξης:
Οταν αισθανομαι καλα μεσα στην ημερα αρχιζω να ανησυχω!
Για σφαλιαρες κανονικα...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Οταν αισθανομαι καλα μεσα στην ημερα αρχιζω να ανησυχω!
> Για σφαλιαρες κανονικα...


Παρομοιως...:D. Οταν δεν ειμαι καλα ψαχνομαι γιατι δεν ειμαι καλα...οταν ειμαι καλα παλι ψαχνομαι γιατι ειμαι καλα...

----------


## Blue9791

> Παρομοιως...:D. Οταν δεν ειμαι καλα ψαχνομαι γιατι δεν ειμαι καλα...οταν ειμαι καλα παλι ψαχνομαι γιατι ειμαι καλα...


Ελεος ομως!
Λες και δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα να ειμαστε καλα.
Να ηρεμησει λιγο το στομαχι μας απο το σφιξιμο!
Λες και περιμενουμε απο που θα πας ερθει η σφαλιαρα... και να'το παλι το σφιξιμο.
Του γιατρου κανονικα φιλε μου καλε.

----------


## novia35

> Ακουλουθεις καποια θεραπεια; 
> Φαρμακευτικη ή ψυχοθεραπευτικη;
> Γιατι το διαστημα "κοντα ενας χρονος" θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ μεγαλο.
> Δλδ οσο κι αν θελω να κοψω τα φαρμακα, αν περνουσε ο χρονος χωρις βελτιωση ειλικρινα θα τα ξαναπαιρνα.
> Δεν μπορω να ζω ετσι!
> Και σε κανεναν δεν αξιζει να ζει ετσι.


Καλα!!! Μολις τωρα συνειδητοποιησα οτι λειπουν τα 3/4 του αρχικου μου μηνυματος..... το ταμπλετ μου μεσα. Κριμα και τα ειχα γραψει ολα τοσο αναλυτικα, τα εξηγουσα ολα. Ουτε που θυμαμαι τωρα να α ξαναγραψω. Τελοσπαντων!! Εν συντομια. Το ενας χρονος ειναι πραγματικα λιγο αν σκεφτεις οτι παλευω μ' αυτο απο τα 19 μου και ειμαι τωρα 39. Οποτε;;; Οχι φαρμακευτικη αγωγη δεν πηρα ποτε, οχι πως δε μου προτειναν, απα εγω την αρνηθηκα. Μονο τωρα προσπαθησα να παρω κατι, τα Bespar αλλα κι αυτα τα πηρα 2 φορες και τα πεταξα. Καποια στιγμη που θα μπορεσω θα σου τα γραψω αναλυτικα. Εχει πολυ ψωμι η δικη μου ιστορια. Παραδειγμα προς αποφυγη.

----------


## novia35

Θα μου πεις εμενα που μου εσκασαν στα 19 τα αντιμετωπισα;
Οχι γιατι επεσα σε κακους γιατρους και γενικα το περιβαλλον μου ηταν κακο.[/QUOTE]

Τι να πω;;; Τα περισσοτερα απ' αυτα που γραφεις θα μπορουσε να τα ειχα γραψει εγω. Η ομοιοτητα ειναι σκανδαλωδης. Τελικα τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο κι αν ολοι οσοι υποφερουμε απ' αυτο το ψαξουμε θα βρουμε ειτε καποιο κοινο βιωμα, ειτε μα κοινη συνθηκη που υπηρχε στη ζωη ολων μας.

----------


## Blue9791

> Καλα!!! Μολις τωρα συνειδητοποιησα οτι λειπουν τα 3/4 του αρχικου μου μηνυματος..... το ταμπλετ μου μεσα. Κριμα και τα ειχα γραψει ολα τοσο αναλυτικα, τα εξηγουσα ολα. Ουτε που θυμαμαι τωρα να α ξαναγραψω. Τελοσπαντων!! Εν συντομια. Το ενας χρονος ειναι πραγματικα λιγο αν σκεφτεις οτι παλευω μ' αυτο απο τα 19 μου και ειμαι τωρα 39. Οποτε;;; Οχι φαρμακευτικη αγωγη δεν πηρα ποτε, οχι πως δε μου προτειναν, απα εγω την αρνηθηκα. Μονο τωρα προσπαθησα να παρω κατι, τα Bespar αλλα κι αυτα τα πηρα 2 φορες και τα πεταξα. Καποια στιγμη που θα μπορεσω θα σου τα γραψω αναλυτικα. Εχει πολυ ψωμι η δικη μου ιστορια. Παραδειγμα προς αποφυγη.


Εχω τη γνωμη οτι ολες οι ιστοριες που διαρκουν τοσα χρονια ειναι προς αποφυγην...
Κι εγω απο τα 19 παιδευομαι.
Ας κανω και ενα update, οχι οτι αλλαξε τιποτα σημαντικο σε σχεση με χθες.
Απλα νομιζω σημερα ξυπνησα λιγο καλυτερα και οτι και μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα απο χθες.
Δεν εχουν φυγει τα σφιξιματα, μουδιασματα κλπ απλα ειναι μαλλον πιο ηπια.
Δεν θελω να σκοεφτομαι οτι καποια στιγμη, αργα, γρηγορα μπορει να αρχισω να υποτροπιαζω και να χρειαζομαι νεα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.
Αυτο με τρομαζει πιο πολυ απ'ολα.
Απο την αλλη ομως σκεφτομαι οτι αυτη η αρνηση ισως μου κανει κακο και στο κατω κατω αν παραστει αναγκη; Τι θα κανω; Θα κατσω να βασανιζομαι;
Αυτο που με διχαζει ειναι οτι κρισεις αγχους ειχα παντα υπο φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.
Αρα μια ή αλλη;
Μαλλον...
Και εδω ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα μου.
Αντι να ανεβω σημερα που ειμαι εστω και λιγο καλυτερα απο χθες, καθομαι και βασανιζω το μυαλο μου με τι θα κανω ΑΝ παει κατι στραβα.
Happy thoughts... happy thoughts...

----------


## Blue9791

Αγαπημενο ψυχολογιο,
Σαν καλυτερα να με βλεπω αλλα δε θελω να λεω μεγαλες κουβεντες για να μη το ματιασω.
Αντε καλο σουκου σε ολους.

----------


## Blue9791

Παντως απ'οτι παρατηρω τα σαββατοκυριακα ψιλοαδειαζει το φορουμ και αυτο ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο!
Σημαινει οτι ολο και κατι κανετε πουλακια μου και ξεχνιεστε!
Ουτε εγω ειμαι σπιτι δλδ αλλα εχω καμποσο ελευθερο χρονο.
Παντα τετοια :)

----------


## kosto30

κρυφοκοιταμε!!! ;-)))

----------


## Blue9791

Δεν μπορω να πω, ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα.
Αλλα εχω μια μαυριλα ρε παιδι μου...
Πιο πολυ ο καιρος με πειραζει.
Αυτη η υγρασια, αυτη η χλαπατσα...
Βαριεμαι και μονη μου... 
Δεν εχει και το your face sounds familiar σημερα :(
Λεω να κανω ενα ωραιο μπανακι και να δω καμια ταινια.
Εσεις οι υπολοιποι καλα;

----------


## kosto30

εμεις προσπαθουμε.σαν και.σενα με καλες και κακεσ μερες!!!

----------


## Blue9791

Μεγαλη δουλεια η προσπαθεια...
Απο εκει ξεκινανε ολα.
Τιποτα δεν χαριζεται και αυτο ειναι αποδεδειγμενο.
Ουτε καν η καλη διαθεση. 
Γι'αυτον ακριβως το λογο πλεον φροντιζω να χαιρομαι ακομα και τις στιγμες που βαριεμαι (οπως χθες).
Γιατι ναι μεν βαριεμαι αλλα ειμαι καλα. Και εχω ιδρωσει για να ειμαι καλα.
Καλη εβδομαδα ευχομαι σε ολους, με εκλπηξεις και καλα νεα!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Παντως αυτο με την κακη διαθεση το πρωι απαιτει...εμπεριστατωμενη μελετη και αναλυση. Ειναι μερες οπως σημερα που οι πονοι (στο εντερο, στον αυχενα) ξεπερνανε τα ορια και μου χαλανε την διαθεση.
Τι θες καλο μου εντερακι και πονεις? 
Τι κανω λαθος και μου εισαι νευρικο το πρωι. 
Και γιατι ειναι μερες που δεν με ενοχλεις τοσο το πρωι? 
Μην ειναι ο καιρος και η πρωινη υγρασια? 
μην ειναι κατι που εφαγα χθες?
Μην ειναι που ξεσκεπαστηκα την νυχτα. 
Μην ειναι που σου δινω τοσο μεγαλη σημασια? 
Μην ειναι η αντιβιωση που πηρα προ δεκαημερου? 
Μην ειναι που δεν επιασα ακομα στο λοττο? 
Τι ειναι τελος παντων...

----------


## Blue9791

> Παντως αυτο με την κακη διαθεση το πρωι απαιτει...εμπεριστατωμενη μελετη και αναλυση. Ειναι μερες οπως σημερα που οι πονοι (στο εντερο, στον αυχενα) ξεπερνανε τα ορια και μου χαλανε την διαθεση.
> Τι θες καλο μου εντερακι και πονεις? 
> Τι κανω λαθος και μου εισαι νευρικο το πρωι. 
> Και γιατι ειναι μερες που δεν με ενοχλεις τοσο το πρωι? 
> Μην ειναι ο καιρος και η πρωινη υγρασια? 
> μην ειναι κατι που εφαγα χθες?
> Μην ειναι που ξεσκεπαστηκα την νυχτα. 
> Μην ειναι που σου δινω τοσο μεγαλη σημασια? 
> Μην ειναι η αντιβιωση που πηρα προ δεκαημερου? 
> ...


Το λοττο ειναι.
Ετσι οπως τα βλεπω τωρα τα πραγματα, αν κερδιζα ενα σεβαστο ποσο (τοσο σεβαστο που να μην χρειαστει να δουλεψω ξανα), δεν θα ξαναπαθαινα κριση αγχους ποτε!
Που δεν ειναι ετσι (βλεπε ενα σκασμο διασημους που δεν ξερουν τι εχουν και παρολα αυτα αυτοκτονουν απο καραμπινατες καταθλιψεις) αλλα τελος παντων θα ελυνα σημαντικα προβληματα.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημερα σε ολους.
Δευτερη εβδομαδα χωρις εφεξορ.
Δεν μπορω να πω, ειμαι καλυτερα σε σχεση με τις προηγουμενες μερες.
Ακομα ομως δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι τελειως χαλαρη και το απολαμβανω αυτο που συμβαινει.
Ξερω τουλαχιστον ομως οτι φταιει ο φοβος του πισωγυρισματος και γενικα ο φοβος μου οταν πηγαινει κατι καλα μη χαλασει.
Αν μη τι αλλο εχω μαθει να καταλαβαινω ποια ειναι τα προβληματα μου.
Και μπορω να πω οτι αυτο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο το γενικο "δεν ξερω τι εχω, τι με ενοχλει κλπ".
Αρα ενα λεβελ αυτογνωσιας το εχουμε ανεβει.
Κατι ειναι κι αυτο.
Καλημερα να εχουμε ολοι!

----------


## μαρκελα

> Καλημερα σε ολους.
> Δευτερη εβδομαδα χωρις εφεξορ.
> Δεν μπορω να πω, ειμαι καλυτερα σε σχεση με τις προηγουμενες μερες.
> Ακομα ομως δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι τελειως χαλαρη και το απολαμβανω αυτο που συμβαινει.
> Ξερω τουλαχιστον ομως οτι φταιει ο φοβος του πισωγυρισματος και γενικα ο φοβος μου οταν πηγαινει κατι καλα μη χαλασει.
> Αν μη τι αλλο εχω μαθει να καταλαβαινω ποια ειναι τα προβληματα μου.
> Και μπορω να πω οτι αυτο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο το γενικο "δεν ξερω τι εχω, τι με ενοχλει κλπ".
> Αρα ενα λεβελ αυτογνωσιας το εχουμε ανεβει.
> Κατι ειναι κι αυτο.
> Καλημερα να εχουμε ολοι!


Γειά σου Μπλου! :)
Αν κάτι χαλάσει κάνουμε προσπάθεια να το ξαναφτιάξουμε, έτσι δεν είναι?
Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν, ότι το καλύτερο σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι να κάνουμε περισσότερο πρόληψη αντί θεραπεία.
Πολλές φορές βέβαια επαναλαμβάνουμε τις ίδιες προσπάθειες, επειδή δεν έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη
γνώση, του πως ακριβώς χρειάζεται να ενεργούμε για να μην πέφτουμε στα γνωστά μας λάθη...
Κάποια πισωγυρίσματα, φαίνεται νάναι απαραίτητα... μέχρι ν' αναγκαστούμε να δούμε τελικά μόνοι μας, τι είναι 
το καλύτερο, για μας, τη στιγμή που κάνεις δεν μας μαθαίνει τα σημαντικά... για να ζούμε χωρίς προβλήματα...
Ξέρεις εσύ, ότι κάτι τέτοιο βέβαια δεν πουλάει, γιατί αν είμαστε υγιείς... δεν θάμαστε και καταναλωτές... :p
Σου εύχομαι ν' απαλλαγείς για πάντα από τα χαπάκια και χωρίς υποτροπές, αλλά με περισσότερα λεβελ αυτογνωσίας...

----------


## Blue9791

> Γειά σου Μπλου! :)
> Αν κάτι χαλάσει κάνουμε προσπάθεια να το ξαναφτιάξουμε, έτσι δεν είναι?
> Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν, ότι το καλύτερο σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι να κάνουμε περισσότερο πρόληψη αντί θεραπεία.
> Πολλές φορές βέβαια επαναλαμβάνουμε τις ίδιες προσπάθειες, επειδή δεν έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη
> γνώση, του πως ακριβώς χρειάζεται να ενεργούμε για να μην πέφτουμε στα γνωστά μας λάθη...
> Κάποια πισωγυρίσματα, φαίνεται νάναι απαραίτητα... μέχρι ν' αναγκαστούμε να δούμε τελικά μόνοι μας, τι είναι 
> το καλύτερο, για μας, τη στιγμή που κάνεις δεν μας μαθαίνει τα σημαντικά... για να ζούμε χωρίς προβλήματα...
> Ξέρεις εσύ, ότι κάτι τέτοιο βέβαια δεν πουλάει, γιατί αν είμαστε υγιείς... δεν θάμαστε και καταναλωτές... :p
> Σου εύχομαι ν' απαλλαγείς για πάντα από τα χαπάκια και χωρίς υποτροπές, αλλά με περισσότερα λεβελ αυτογνωσίας...


Μεσα απο την καρδια μου σ'ευχαριστω για τα γλυκα σου λογια!
Να εισαι παντα καλα :)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Blue χωρις πλακα εχω την εντυπωση οτι πριν απο κανενα 40λεπτο επαθα την πρωτη μου ξεκαθαρη κριση πανικου. Δεν ξερω πλεον αν λογω του οτι παρατηρω αυτα που μου συμβαινουν καταλαβα ξεκαθαρα τι ακριβως συνεβηκε αλλα εχω να "δηλωσω" τα εξης.
1.Εγινε ετσι στα ξαφνικα . Εκει που καθομουν και ημουν σχετικα καλα απο το πουθενα επαθα τα εξης
*Αρχισα να ιδρωνω υπεβολικα αυτο που λεμε εγινα μουσκεμα
* Με επιασε μια δυσφορια με την αναπνοη, ο αερας δεν μου εφτανε
* Με επιασε ενα εσωτερικο τρεμουλο (ακομα το εχω)
* Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι αυτο ηταν ...τετελεσθαι, δευτε τελευταιον ασπασμο κτλ κτλ
*Ειχα μια περιεργη ζαλαδα ειπα καποια στιγμη θα πεσω κατω
Αρχικα οταν συνεβηκε δεν το ειδα σαν "κριση πανικου" ειπα τι σκατα εγινε και χαλαστηκα ετσι στα ξαφνικα. Καποια στιγμη μου ηρθε στο μυαλο λεω ωπα αυτο ειναι λοιπον η κριση πανικου?
Οταν το αντιληφθηκα πηγα να πανικοβληθω πιο πολυ αλλα σκεφτηκα αυτο που εχεις γραψει κι εσυ και τοσοι αλλοι οτι ...κριση ειναι θα περασει δεν προκειται ουτε να πεθανεις ουτε τιποτα...
Επειδη ομολογω οτι δεν εχω δωσει μεγαλη σημασια σε αυτο που λεγεται κριση πανικου θα ηθελα να μου πεις απο την "πικρη" σου πειρα τι κανουμε σε μια τετοια περιπτωση? Ξερω γω αρχιζουμε να χοροπηδαμε να κλαιμε να αναπνεουμε αργα δε μπορει καποιοι τροποι θα υπαρχουν να μειωσουμε τα συμπτωματα.

----------


## betelgeuse

> Blue χωρις πλακα εχω την εντυπωση οτι πριν απο κανενα 40λεπτο επαθα την πρωτη μου ξεκαθαρη κριση πανικου. Δεν ξερω πλεον αν λογω του οτι παρατηρω αυτα που μου συμβαινουν καταλαβα ξεκαθαρα τι ακριβως συνεβηκε αλλα εχω να "δηλωσω" τα εξης.
> 1.Εγινε ετσι στα ξαφνικα . Εκει που καθομουν και ημουν σχετικα καλα απο το πουθενα επαθα τα εξης
> *Αρχισα να ιδρωνω υπεβολικα αυτο που λεμε εγινα μουσκεμα
> * Με επιασε μια δυσφορια με την αναπνοη, ο αερας δεν μου εφτανε
> * Με επιασε ενα εσωτερικο τρεμουλο (ακομα το εχω)
> * Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι αυτο ηταν ...τετελεσθαι, δευτε τελευταιον ασπασμο κτλ κτλ
> *Ειχα μια περιεργη ζαλαδα ειπα καποια στιγμη θα πεσω κατω
> Αρχικα οταν συνεβηκε δεν το ειδα σαν "κριση πανικου" ειπα τι σκατα εγινε και χαλαστηκα ετσι στα ξαφνικα. Καποια στιγμη μου ηρθε στο μυαλο λεω ωπα αυτο ειναι λοιπον η κριση πανικου?
> Οταν το αντιληφθηκα πηγα να πανικοβληθω πιο πολυ αλλα σκεφτηκα αυτο που εχεις γραψει κι εσυ και τοσοι αλλοι οτι ...κριση ειναι θα περασει δεν προκειται ουτε να πεθανεις ουτε τιποτα...
> Επειδη ομολογω οτι δεν εχω δωσει μεγαλη σημασια σε αυτο που λεγεται κριση πανικου θα ηθελα να μου πεις απο την "πικρη" σου πειρα τι κανουμε σε μια τετοια περιπτωση? Ξερω γω αρχιζουμε να χοροπηδαμε να κλαιμε να αναπνεουμε αργα δε μπορει καποιοι τροποι θα υπαρχουν να μειωσουμε τα συμπτωματα.


Πειραζει να απαντησω εγω ?

Ως προς τα συμπτωματα , εγω ειχα μουδιασμα στα χερια και στο στομα , μια αισθηση οτι δεν αναπνεω( αυτο θα το αναλυσω λιγακι μετα) ,τρεμουλο , σκεψεις οτι τρελαινομαι και οτι θα πεθανω επι τοπου και κατι σαν ζαλαδα.
Βεβαια τοτε δεν ηξερα οτι προκειται για κρισεις πανικου , νομιζα οτι ηταν κατι σωματικο οποτε το προβλημα ηταν μονο κατα την διαρκεια τις κρισης .Το δραμα αρχισε οταν εμαθα οτι ειναι κρισεις πανικου και με το παραμικρο πηγαινε ο νους μου στο κακο , πχ μια φυσιολογικη ζαλαδα λογω περιουδου ηταν αρκετη για να μου προκαλεσει τρομο...

Τεσπα αυτη η δυσπνοια , η αισθηση οτι δεν φτανει ο αερας ειναι κοινη σε ολους με κρισεις πανικου , αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι η κριση πανικου , απο αποψη φυσιολογιας , οφειλεται ακριβως στο οτι αναπνεες περισσοτερο απο το κανονικο και εχεις ελαφρως παραπανω οξυγονο στο αιμα (υπεροξυγονωση) , αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να αλλαζει ελαφρως το ph του αιματος και η κριση ( τα μουδιασματα και λοιπα ) ειναι η αντιδραση του οργανισμου ωστε να επαναφερει το οξυγονο στα σωστα επιπεδα ....

Κατι που βοηθαει κατα την διαρκεια της κρισης , ειναι το να αναπνευσεις για λιγα δευτερολεπτα μεσα σε πλαστικη σακουλα . 

Βεβαια το κλειδι ειναι η διαχειριση του αγχους ωστε να μην παθαινεις κρισεις πανικου , αλλα σε αυτο τον τομεα σκατα τα παω οποτε συμβουλες γιοκ.


Αυτο που επαθες παντως , δεν μοιαζει τοσο πολυ με κριση πανικου , κυριως επειδη δεν αναφερεις μουδιασμα , θα μπορουσε πχ να ειχες δυσφορια λογω ζεστης και να πηγε ο νους σου στο κακο επειδη εισαι λιγο αγχωδης.
Η σκεψη σου οτι το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι θα περασει και να μην πανικοβαλεσαι ειναι και η σωστη. Ουτως ή αλλως , ακομα και κατι παθολογικο να ηταν ο πανικος δεν βοηθαει στο να το αντιμετωπισεις.

----------


## poulim

Συμφωνω και γω με Blue(διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα σου χεχε)...το παν ειναι η αυτογνωσια.να ξες οτι το χεις,να το αντιμετωπιζεις αλλα χωρις να το αναλυεις αρνητικα...αλλα πες μου και αυτο...πως γινεται να αφεθεις λιγο απο ολο αυτο το χρονιο αγχος οταν εχεις αυτα τα συμπτωματα καθημερινα?εννοω την ατονια,ασταθεια τις τρεμουλες,πλακωματα,κτλ...ν  φοβασαι να κανεις το οτιδηποτε προτου καν να το δοκιμασεις(πχ απο ενα ποτο σε ενα μπαρ εως και διακοπες)...να σε πιανει σφιξιμο φουλ,να ιδρωνεις...και ολα αυτα με το να ξες οτι ειναι απο αγχωδη διαταραχη ολα(μετα απο εξετασεις σε ολες τις ειδικοτητες που υπαρχουν,και αυτο να επαναλαμβανεται για χρονια λογω αρρωστοφοβιας) απλα το λες και ειναι σαν να μην καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## novia35

Εγω παντως αν την ωρα που με πιασει προσπαθησω να καθησω η να ξαπλωσω η να παρω αργες αναπνοες με πιανει πιο εντονα. Γιατι επικεντρωνομαι σ' αυτο και το μεγενθυνω ετσι. Εγω περπαταω πανω κατω νευρικα, προσπαθω να κανω κατι, να στυψω λιγο λεμονακι σε κρυο νερο, εχω ενα μπαλακι αντιστρες κι αρχιζω να το πιεζω νιωθοντας την ενταση να πηγαινει στο χερι ετσι και να εκτονωνεται, νιωθω ετσι οτι την υποβοηθω να ξεσπασει και προσπαθω ν' αποσπασω την προσοχη μου μεχρι να περασει. Οι ασκησεις ηρεμιας δε βοηθουν τη στιγμη του πανικου. Μπορεις να τις κανεις μια οποιαδηποτε αλλη στιγμη ως μεσω εκτονωσης του αγχους σε καθημερινο επιπεδο ωστε ν' αποφυγεις μια μελλοντικη κριση πανικου. Κατι σαν τις ασκησεις που κανεις για το σωμα σου. Πολυ ωραια βιντεακια υπαρχουν στο YouTube απο τον ψυχολογο Νικητα Καυκιο και την ολιστικη παθολογο κ. Ελενη Τσουκαλη.

----------


## novia35

Ειναι ακριβες αυτο που λες. Και το θεμα ειναι οτι κανενας γιατρος απο ολους οσους ειχα παει δεν εκατσε να μου το πει. Ουτε ψυχιατρος, ουτε παθολογος. Μου το ειπε ενας ενδοκρινολογος να σκεφτεις. Μου το ανεφερε ως υπερπνοια και μου μιλησε για το παραδειγμα της σακουλας. Οταν μου μετρησε κορεσμο αιματος μου βρηκε 100 δηλαδη την απολυτη οξυγονωση. Και μου λεει αυτο δειχνει απ' τη μια οτι εχεις δυνατα πνευμονια και καλη αναπνοη απ' την αλλη ομως αυτο το εχουν οσοι εχουν υψηλο αγχος.
Εγω παντως ειχα σημερα μια τετοια κριση. Δεν ξερω ομως αν ηταν καθαρη κριση. Γιατι οταν ξεκινησα απο το σπιτι μου ημουν ηρεμη, ειχα κοιμηθει καλα. Βεβαια τις προηγουμενες μερες ειχα τσακωθει με τον φιλο μου και το διαλυσαμε αν κι απο καιρο ειχε χαλασει το πραγμα. Δε θεωρω ομως οτι ηταν αυτο. Εκτος κι αν εσωτερικευσα ενταση χωρις να τι καταλαβω. Ενιωσα μια ζαλαδα, πιο πολυ κομαρες θα τον ελεγα και ιδρωσαν τα χερια μου. Παρολα αυτα επειδη ημουν σε δημοσια υπηρεσια δεν εκανα κατι, εκατσα σε μια καρεκλα, ενιωθα ομως ενοχλησεις στο εντερο και ενα φουσκωμα στο στομαχι. Κατι σα δυσπεψια ενω δεν ειχα φαει τιποτα. Απλα κρυο νερο και δυο γουλιες χυμο πορτοκαλι. Το συναισθημα ομως ηταν τοσο ασχημο που αρχισε να με πιανει δυσπνοια, ταχυπαλμια και τρεμουλο. Πηγα τουαλετα και εκανα δυο φορες εμετο βγαζοντας μονο υγρα. Στο σπιτι μ' επιασε και διαρροια. Ηπια λιγο νερακι εκτος ψυγειου σιγα σιγα και λιγη κοκα κολα που ειναι φαρμακο για αυτες τις περιπτωσεις. Τα συμπτωματα εκτονωθηκαν απλα εχω ενα μουδιασμα και μια θολουρα στο μυαλο και καποιες εμβοες. Επισης το στομαχι μου ειναι τουμπανο ακομα. Δεν ξερω δεν ειχα φαει κατι. Ειναι απο αγχος αυτο;; Που να το αποδοσω αυτο σε ψυχολογικο η σε σωματικο;;

----------


## novia35

Μου εχουν διαγνωσει υπερταση. Να ειναι απ' αυτη;; η η υπερταση να προερχεται απ' αυτο.

----------


## poulim

να φοβασαι να κανεις το οτιδηποτε προτου καν να το δοκιμασεις(πχ απο ενα ποτο σε ενα μπαρ εως και διακοπες)...να σε πιανει σφιξιμο φουλ,να ιδρωνεις...και ολα αυτα με το να ξες οτι ειναι απο αγχωδη διαταραχη ολα(μετα απο εξετασεις σε ολες τις ειδικοτητες που υπαρχουν,και αυτο να επαναλαμβανεται για χρονια λογω αρρωστοφοβιας) απλα το λες και ειναι σαν να μην καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## Blue9791

> Blue χωρις πλακα εχω την εντυπωση οτι πριν απο κανενα 40λεπτο επαθα την πρωτη μου ξεκαθαρη κριση πανικου. Δεν ξερω πλεον αν λογω του οτι παρατηρω αυτα που μου συμβαινουν καταλαβα ξεκαθαρα τι ακριβως συνεβηκε αλλα εχω να "δηλωσω" τα εξης.
> 1.Εγινε ετσι στα ξαφνικα . Εκει που καθομουν και ημουν σχετικα καλα απο το πουθενα επαθα τα εξης
> *Αρχισα να ιδρωνω υπεβολικα αυτο που λεμε εγινα μουσκεμα
> * Με επιασε μια δυσφορια με την αναπνοη, ο αερας δεν μου εφτανε
> * Με επιασε ενα εσωτερικο τρεμουλο (ακομα το εχω)
> * Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι αυτο ηταν ...τετελεσθαι, δευτε τελευταιον ασπασμο κτλ κτλ
> *Ειχα μια περιεργη ζαλαδα ειπα καποια στιγμη θα πεσω κατω
> Αρχικα οταν συνεβηκε δεν το ειδα σαν "κριση πανικου" ειπα τι σκατα εγινε και χαλαστηκα ετσι στα ξαφνικα. Καποια στιγμη μου ηρθε στο μυαλο λεω ωπα αυτο ειναι λοιπον η κριση πανικου?
> Οταν το αντιληφθηκα πηγα να πανικοβληθω πιο πολυ αλλα σκεφτηκα αυτο που εχεις γραψει κι εσυ και τοσοι αλλοι οτι ...κριση ειναι θα περασει δεν προκειται ουτε να πεθανεις ουτε τιποτα...
> Επειδη ομολογω οτι δεν εχω δωσει μεγαλη σημασια σε αυτο που λεγεται κριση πανικου θα ηθελα να μου πεις απο την "πικρη" σου πειρα τι κανουμε σε μια τετοια περιπτωση? Ξερω γω αρχιζουμε να χοροπηδαμε να κλαιμε να αναπνεουμε αργα δε μπορει καποιοι τροποι θα υπαρχουν να μειωσουμε τα συμπτωματα.



Ειναι "απλο".
Χαλαρωνουμε (οσο γινεται) και περιμενουμε να περασει ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΕΚΟΜΑΣΤΕ!!!
Αν αρχισεις να αντιστεκεσαι τα συμπτωματα θα χειροτερευουν.
Και θα σκεφτεσαι οτι οκ λιγα λεπτα θα κρατησει και μετα θα ειμαι οκ.
Και θα εισαι.
Συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση αλλα ημουν με κομμενο ιντερνετ καμια εβδομαδα.
Επισης, καταλαβες τι μπορει να την προκαλεσε;

----------


## Blue9791

> Πειραζει να απαντησω εγω ?
> 
> Ως προς τα συμπτωματα , εγω ειχα μουδιασμα στα χερια και στο στομα , μια αισθηση οτι δεν αναπνεω( αυτο θα το αναλυσω λιγακι μετα) ,τρεμουλο , σκεψεις οτι τρελαινομαι και οτι θα πεθανω επι τοπου και κατι σαν ζαλαδα.
> Βεβαια τοτε δεν ηξερα οτι προκειται για κρισεις πανικου , νομιζα οτι ηταν κατι σωματικο οποτε το προβλημα ηταν μονο κατα την διαρκεια τις κρισης .Το δραμα αρχισε οταν εμαθα οτι ειναι κρισεις πανικου και με το παραμικρο πηγαινε ο νους μου στο κακο , πχ μια φυσιολογικη ζαλαδα λογω περιουδου ηταν αρκετη για να μου προκαλεσει τρομο...
> 
> Τεσπα αυτη η δυσπνοια , η αισθηση οτι δεν φτανει ο αερας ειναι κοινη σε ολους με κρισεις πανικου , αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι η κριση πανικου , απο αποψη φυσιολογιας , οφειλεται ακριβως στο οτι αναπνεες περισσοτερο απο το κανονικο και εχεις ελαφρως παραπανω οξυγονο στο αιμα (υπεροξυγονωση) , αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να αλλαζει ελαφρως το ph του αιματος και η κριση ( τα μουδιασματα και λοιπα ) ειναι η αντιδραση του οργανισμου ωστε να επαναφερει το οξυγονο στα σωστα επιπεδα ....
> 
> Κατι που βοηθαει κατα την διαρκεια της κρισης , ειναι το να αναπνευσεις για λιγα δευτερολεπτα μεσα σε πλαστικη σακουλα . 
> 
> ...


Το μουδιασμα δεν ειναι απαραιτητη συνθηκη.
Οι κρισεις πανικου εχουν διαφοροποιησεις στα συμπτωματα απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο.

----------


## Blue9791

> Συμφωνω και γω με Blue(διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα σου χεχε)...το παν ειναι η αυτογνωσια.να ξες οτι το χεις,να το αντιμετωπιζεις αλλα χωρις να το αναλυεις αρνητικα...αλλα πες μου και αυτο...πως γινεται να αφεθεις λιγο απο ολο αυτο το χρονιο αγχος οταν εχεις αυτα τα συμπτωματα καθημερινα?εννοω την ατονια,ασταθεια τις τρεμουλες,πλακωματα,κτλ...ν  φοβασαι να κανεις το οτιδηποτε προτου καν να το δοκιμασεις(πχ απο ενα ποτο σε ενα μπαρ εως και διακοπες)...να σε πιανει σφιξιμο φουλ,να ιδρωνεις...και ολα αυτα με το να ξες οτι ειναι απο αγχωδη διαταραχη ολα(μετα απο εξετασεις σε ολες τις ειδικοτητες που υπαρχουν,και αυτο να επαναλαμβανεται για χρονια λογω αρρωστοφοβιας) απλα το λες και ειναι σαν να μην καταλαβαινεις...


Η εμπειρια μου λεει οτι το αντιμςτωπιζεις σαν γριπη.
Τρεφεσαι σωστα, κοιμασαι σωστα και περιμενεις να κανει τον κυκλο του και να φυγει.
Αυτη ειναι η συμπτωματικη θεραπεια που κανω.
Το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να προσπαθησεις να απαλειψεις τους λογους που σου προκαλουν αγχος.

----------


## Blue9791

> να φοβασαι να κανεις το οτιδηποτε προτου καν να το δοκιμασεις(πχ απο ενα ποτο σε ενα μπαρ εως και διακοπες)...να σε πιανει σφιξιμο φουλ,να ιδρωνεις...και ολα αυτα με το να ξες οτι ειναι απο αγχωδη διαταραχη ολα(μετα απο εξετασεις σε ολες τις ειδικοτητες που υπαρχουν,και αυτο να επαναλαμβανεται για χρονια λογω αρρωστοφοβιας) απλα το λες και ειναι σαν να μην καταλαβαινεις...


Επειδη σε νιωθω αν και δεν ειμαι αρρωστοφοβικη, διαβασα καπου ενα γνωμικο.
Σε ελευθερη αποδοση "Ο θησαυρος που ψαχνεις βρισκεται στη σπηλια που φοβασαι να μπεις".
Σταματα να φοβασαι. Δεν αξιζει.
Περνα καλα και φανταζομαι οτι θα εχεις διαπιστωσει οτι το να βγεις για ποτο δεν ειναι τραγικο τελικα... ουτε οι διακοπες, ουτε το να πας για μπανιο.
Τρωγωντας ερχεται η ορεξη.

----------


## Blue9791

Επεστρεψα μετα απο καμποσες μερες χωρις ιντερνετ που λιγο ελλειψε να κοπανησω κανενα κεφαλι στον τοιχο...
Καλα ειμαι, βεβαια εχω λιγο αυτο το πρωινο αγχος αλλα μολις σηκωθω απο το κρεββατο περναει.
Κανονιζουμε τριημερη αποδραση με τη λατρεια και ναι μεν με εχει ψιλοαγχωσει αλλα το θελω σαν τρελη.
Να φυγω απο αυτην την κωλοπολη ρε παιδι μου!
Να βλεπω μονο βουνο και θαλασσα!
Ε, κι αν παθω καμια κρισουλα αγχους απαλευτη θα παρω μισο ζαναξ :P
Επισης λιωνω απο τη ζεστη και με αφορμη αυτο, ξερω οτι πολλους θα τους επηρεαζει η θερμοκρασια αυτη και παιζει να μπερδεψουμε τη δυσπνοια απο τη ζεστη πχ με κριση πανικου.
Προσοχη την παταω καθε χρονο ετσι.
Μπανακια συχνα, πολλα νερα και πολυ κλιματιστικο!

----------


## poulim

> Επειδη σε νιωθω αν και δεν ειμαι αρρωστοφοβικη, διαβασα καπου ενα γνωμικο.
> Σε ελευθερη αποδοση "Ο θησαυρος που ψαχνεις βρισκεται στη σπηλια που φοβασαι να μπεις".
> Σταματα να φοβασαι. Δεν αξιζει.
> Περνα καλα και φανταζομαι οτι θα εχεις διαπιστωσει οτι το να βγεις για ποτο δεν ειναι τραγικο τελικα... ουτε οι διακοπες, ουτε το να πας για μπανιο.
> Τρωγωντας ερχεται η ορεξη.


Βασικα η φαση ειναι οτι επειδη φοβαμαι,δεν περναω και καλα με σκοπο να σηκωνομαι να φευγω απο την πολυ βαβουρα μεχρι να ηρεμω και μετα ξαναπηγαινω...και ολα αυτα ειναι κυκλος και φοβασαι μετα το οτιδηποτε...απο το να πας διακοπες με την κοπελα σου μεχρι και να βγεις σε μια ταβερνα να φας..και ολα αυτα ειναι μεχρι να πας και να καταλαβεις οτι δεν παιζει και τπτ τραγικο...αλλα οπως ειπα ειναι αυτα τα συμπτωματα τα καθημερινα ρε συ...ξυπνας μαυτα και το βραδυ περνανε...εχω κανει συζητησεις και με ψυχολογο και με ψυχιατρο...μου χουν πει οτι οσο φοβασαι τοσο το επιδινωνεις...και στην τελικη εδω και χρονια κανεις οτι φοβασαι και δεν εχεις παθει τιποτα...αλλα πως θα το καταλαβω?χαχαχαχα...

----------


## Soutsi

Γεια σας παιδιά :)

Χρόνια κ ζαμάνια ε? i know i know χάθηκα... αλλά λίγο η επιστροφή στους κανονικούς ρυθμούς μετά απο την διμηνία σε μια δουλειά λίγο το κατάπιασμα με εξωτερικές δουλειές στο σπίτι λίγο το ενα λίγο το άλλο με οδήγησαν σε γενικότερη αποχή απο το ίντερνετ. Μπαίνω λίγο τώρα το πρωί με τον καφέ να δω τι παίζει κ μετά back to reality, είτε αυτό σημαίνει ατελείωτα μεσημέρια κ απογεύματα μπιρίμπας με φίλους είτε πρόκειται για βραδυνές βολτίτσες στο χωριό φυσικά φυσικά.
Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι εχω κάποια εξέλιξη απο την τελευταία φορά που μιλούσαμε εδώ (θα χει κανένα 4μηνο πλάκα πλάκα) τα ίδια Παντελάκη μου, βιώνω στασιμότητα κ κρύβομαι πίσω απο την ασφάλεια της αμετακίνητης ζωής στην χωριουδάρα μου με τους 650 κατοίκους που αν προσθέταμε κ τα κουνούπια θα φτάναμε την Κίνα σε πλυθησμο... Τι να πείς ο,τι εχει ο καθένας...

Να φανταστείτε μέχρι κ στον γιατρό Σαλόνικα είχα να πάω κανένα τρίμηνο λόγω υποχρεώσεων αγροτικών των γονιών μου. Πήγα 
όμως την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή εσπευσμένα διότι είχα νεα κ δεν ήξερα πως να τα διαχειριστώ, παίζει φυσικά κ τεράστιο ρόλο η έλευση του Καλοκαιριού η οποία προκαλέι σαστιμάρα λόγω του οτι ολοι την κοπανάνε για θαλασσίτσες κ εμείς μένουμε κλασσικά οι τελευταίοι των Μοϊκανών να φυλάμε τις πύλες του χωριού μην κάνει ντού κανένας...Ο κόσμος χαμογελάει κ είναι φυσιολογικό, απολαμβάνει τις χαρές αυτής της εποχής, άσχετα αν όλοι εμείς με τις αγχώδης διαταραχές μας κ τις αγοραφοβίες μας δεν μπορούμε να ακολουθήσουμε.
έχω κάνει όμως μεγάλες αλλαγές αυτήν την εποχή κ ίσως ολο αυτό να σηματοδοτήσει μια νεα εποχή γενικότερων αλλαγών... Το γεγονός οτι βρέθηκε στο χωριό μου (ποιός να το περίμενε οτι μαζί με τα απομεινάρια κ κάτι αδέσποτα που κυκλοφορούν) ενας Χριστιανός να είμαι μαζί του κ μάλιστα να μαι καλά, τόσο καλά που δεν το ξεστομίζω μην το γρουσουζέψω... Ένα παιδί λιγομίλητο σοβαρό ωραίο αδιαφισβήτητα που ποτε δεν είχα μαζί του συναναστροφές κ που έχει κανένα εξάμηνο που γύσρισε χωριό λόγω οικονομικών δυσκολιών μετά απο πολύχρονη παραμονή εις την Σαλόνικα. Ούτε που πήγαινε το μυαλό μου!!! Δεν είχα καμια επαφή!!! Και όμως θέλει τελικά κ τύχη η ολη φάση των γνωριμιών...έχουμε κοινούς φίλους. ο άντρας της κολλητής μου δούλευε μαζί του σε μια δουλειά στο χωριό κ η παρλαπίπω η φίλη μου πήγαινε τους εύρισκε κ μιλούσε μαζί του. Αυτός δεν ήξερε οτι είμαστε πολύ καλές φίλες μιας κ αυτη΄η μούχλα δεν βγαίνει απο το σπίτι (χειρότερη κ απο εμένα) κ για να μην τα πολυλογώ είπε καλά λόγια για μένα η φίλη μου η τσατ΄σα μεσολάβησε για το conne και κάπως έτσι άρχισαν ολα. Είμαστε 2,5 εβδομάδες μαζί κ είναι σαν να είμαι με κάποιον σε συμπηκνωμένο χρόνο ενός εξαμήνου τουλάχιστον... Του χω πει για μένα...απίστευτο , λλά αυτός μου δωσε πάτημα, συζητάμε πολύ, κ εχει κατανόηση κ δείχνει γνήσιο ενδιαφέρον...τόσο που απορώ καμιαά φορά με την τύχη μου κ μήπως η φάβα έχει κάποιο λάκο κλπ κλπ, αλλά συμφώνησα μέσα μου να το απολάυσω κ όπως πάει... Να φανταστείτε δεν οδηγάει αυτοκίνητο (λόγω προσωπικών ατυχημάτων με αυτό) κ μετακινείται με μηχανή. Πέιτε μου εσείς πώς ενα φοβικό άτομο που η μετακίνηση είναι τεράστιο θέμα θα μπορέσει να ρολάρει με εναν τέτοιο τύπο. Και όμως δεν το σκέφτομαι προς το παρόν... αυτός μου λέει πως ο,τι κ να γίνει είναι αυτός εκεί...βέβαια πάλι φοβάμαι...αλλά κ μόνο αυτές οι λέξεις είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση!
Τι να πω, να μην σας κουράζω με τα δικά μου, είναι που έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε, άσχετα αν σας διαβάζω κ βλέπω τα νέα σας σιωπηλά και απο μακριά. 
Μεγάλη υπόθεση να ταρακουνάει κάτι την καρδιά σου εκτός απο το άγχος, άσχετα αν ο τύπος καταφέρνει την εσωτερική μου λιμνούλα απο λάδι να δημιουργεί κυματάκια που ταράζουν το νωχελικά ύσηχο τοπίο της...

Πολλά φιλιά στους παλιούς γνώριμους κ την καλημέρα μου στους καινούριους :)

----------


## Blue9791

> Γεια σας παιδιά :)
> 
> Χρόνια κ ζαμάνια ε? i know i know χάθηκα... αλλά λίγο η επιστροφή στους κανονικούς ρυθμούς μετά απο την διμηνία σε μια δουλειά λίγο το κατάπιασμα με εξωτερικές δουλειές στο σπίτι λίγο το ενα λίγο το άλλο με οδήγησαν σε γενικότερη αποχή απο το ίντερνετ. Μπαίνω λίγο τώρα το πρωί με τον καφέ να δω τι παίζει κ μετά back to reality, είτε αυτό σημαίνει ατελείωτα μεσημέρια κ απογεύματα μπιρίμπας με φίλους είτε πρόκειται για βραδυνές βολτίτσες στο χωριό φυσικά φυσικά.
> Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι εχω κάποια εξέλιξη απο την τελευταία φορά που μιλούσαμε εδώ (θα χει κανένα 4μηνο πλάκα πλάκα) τα ίδια Παντελάκη μου, βιώνω στασιμότητα κ κρύβομαι πίσω απο την ασφάλεια της αμετακίνητης ζωής στην χωριουδάρα μου με τους 650 κατοίκους που αν προσθέταμε κ τα κουνούπια θα φτάναμε την Κίνα σε πλυθησμο... Τι να πείς ο,τι εχει ο καθένας...
> 
> Να φανταστείτε μέχρι κ στον γιατρό Σαλόνικα είχα να πάω κανένα τρίμηνο λόγω υποχρεώσεων αγροτικών των γονιών μου. Πήγα 
> όμως την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή εσπευσμένα διότι είχα νεα κ δεν ήξερα πως να τα διαχειριστώ, παίζει φυσικά κ τεράστιο ρόλο η έλευση του Καλοκαιριού η οποία προκαλέι σαστιμάρα λόγω του οτι ολοι την κοπανάνε για θαλασσίτσες κ εμείς μένουμε κλασσικά οι τελευταίοι των Μοϊκανών να φυλάμε τις πύλες του χωριού μην κάνει ντού κανένας...Ο κόσμος χαμογελάει κ είναι φυσιολογικό, απολαμβάνει τις χαρές αυτής της εποχής, άσχετα αν όλοι εμείς με τις αγχώδης διαταραχές μας κ τις αγοραφοβίες μας δεν μπορούμε να ακολουθήσουμε.
> έχω κάνει όμως μεγάλες αλλαγές αυτήν την εποχή κ ίσως ολο αυτό να σηματοδοτήσει μια νεα εποχή γενικότερων αλλαγών... Το γεγονός οτι βρέθηκε στο χωριό μου (ποιός να το περίμενε οτι μαζί με τα απομεινάρια κ κάτι αδέσποτα που κυκλοφορούν) ενας Χριστιανός να είμαι μαζί του κ μάλιστα να μαι καλά, τόσο καλά που δεν το ξεστομίζω μην το γρουσουζέψω... Ένα παιδί λιγομίλητο σοβαρό ωραίο αδιαφισβήτητα που ποτε δεν είχα μαζί του συναναστροφές κ που έχει κανένα εξάμηνο που γύσρισε χωριό λόγω οικονομικών δυσκολιών μετά απο πολύχρονη παραμονή εις την Σαλόνικα. Ούτε που πήγαινε το μυαλό μου!!! Δεν είχα καμια επαφή!!! Και όμως θέλει τελικά κ τύχη η ολη φάση των γνωριμιών...έχουμε κοινούς φίλους. ο άντρας της κολλητής μου δούλευε μαζί του σε μια δουλειά στο χωριό κ η παρλαπίπω η φίλη μου πήγαινε τους εύρισκε κ μιλούσε μαζί του. Αυτός δεν ήξερε οτι είμαστε πολύ καλές φίλες μιας κ αυτη΄η μούχλα δεν βγαίνει απο το σπίτι (χειρότερη κ απο εμένα) κ για να μην τα πολυλογώ είπε καλά λόγια για μένα η φίλη μου η τσατ΄σα μεσολάβησε για το conne και κάπως έτσι άρχισαν ολα. Είμαστε 2,5 εβδομάδες μαζί κ είναι σαν να είμαι με κάποιον σε συμπηκνωμένο χρόνο ενός εξαμήνου τουλάχιστον... Του χω πει για μένα...απίστευτο , λλά αυτός μου δωσε πάτημα, συζητάμε πολύ, κ εχει κατανόηση κ δείχνει γνήσιο ενδιαφέρον...τόσο που απορώ καμιαά φορά με την τύχη μου κ μήπως η φάβα έχει κάποιο λάκο κλπ κλπ, αλλά συμφώνησα μέσα μου να το απολάυσω κ όπως πάει... Να φανταστείτε δεν οδηγάει αυτοκίνητο (λόγω προσωπικών ατυχημάτων με αυτό) κ μετακινείται με μηχανή. Πέιτε μου εσείς πώς ενα φοβικό άτομο που η μετακίνηση είναι τεράστιο θέμα θα μπορέσει να ρολάρει με εναν τέτοιο τύπο. Και όμως δεν το σκέφτομαι προς το παρόν... αυτός μου λέει πως ο,τι κ να γίνει είναι αυτός εκεί...βέβαια πάλι φοβάμαι...αλλά κ μόνο αυτές οι λέξεις είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση!
> Τι να πω, να μην σας κουράζω με τα δικά μου, είναι που έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε, άσχετα αν σας διαβάζω κ βλέπω τα νέα σας σιωπηλά και απο μακριά. 
> ...


Ωσαν τα χιονια!!!!
Ειχα την ελπιδα οτι επιασες την καλη απο ολες τις αποψεις και εφυγες για μονιμες διακοπες στο Ντουμπαϊ!
Αλλα και το γκομενακι δεν ειναι κακη ειδηση!!!!!!
Τρικαλη ειναι! Μου εχουν φυγει λιγα τσισα απο τη χαρα μου!
Κοιτα που ολα θα πανε προς το καλυτερο τωρα!
Φτου σε σενα, φτου στο παλικαρι μη σας ματιασω - καλο κρανος να παρεις.
Ετσι και παντα τετοια να ακουμε!
Αν ειναι να εξαφανιζεσαι και να γυρνας με τετοια νεα, να εξαφανιζεσαι πιο συχνα!
Ελα να χαιρομαστε ενας ενας!!

Υ.Γ. Αμα χτυπαει η καρδια, ρολαρεις και παραρολαρεις ;)

----------


## kosto30

ενω ειμαι σε θεραπεια 25 μερες με seropram και xanax 3χ0.25 δεν βλεπω ουστιαστικη βελτιωση ειμαι απογοητευμενος ανυσηχια εξαψεις κατι ψιλοκαψιματα στα χερια εχω κουραστει.μηπως βιαζομαι με τη θεραπεια μηπως δεν με πιανει το φαρμακο>>??(πριν χρονια με εκανε περδικι) ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να κανω

οι σκεψεις μ αυτη την ωρα αρνητικες :(

----------


## Soutsi

> Ωσαν τα χιονια!!!!
> Ειχα την ελπιδα οτι επιασες την καλη απο ολες τις αποψεις και εφυγες για μονιμες διακοπες στο Ντουμπαϊ!
> Αλλα και το γκομενακι δεν ειναι κακη ειδηση!!!!!!
> Τρικαλη ειναι! Μου εχουν φυγει λιγα τσισα απο τη χαρα μου!
> Κοιτα που ολα θα πανε προς το καλυτερο τωρα!
> Φτου σε σενα, φτου στο παλικαρι μη σας ματιασω - καλο κρανος να παρεις.
> Ετσι και παντα τετοια να ακουμε!
> Αν ειναι να εξαφανιζεσαι και να γυρνας με τετοια νεα, να εξαφανιζεσαι πιο συχνα!
> Ελα να χαιρομαστε ενας ενας!!
> ...


Ντουμπάϊ λέει ..χεχχεχε, νο νο, μετά απο 5 μπύρες τα πάντα γίνονται Ντουμπάϊ :D


φιλιά :o

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ειναι "απλο".
> Χαλαρωνουμε (οσο γινεται) και περιμενουμε να περασει ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΕΚΟΜΑΣΤΕ!!!
> Αν αρχισεις να αντιστεκεσαι τα συμπτωματα θα χειροτερευουν.
> Και θα σκεφτεσαι οτι οκ λιγα λεπτα θα κρατησει και μετα θα ειμαι οκ.
> Και θα εισαι.
> Συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση αλλα ημουν με κομμενο ιντερνετ καμια εβδομαδα.
> Επισης, καταλαβες τι μπορει να την προκαλεσε;


Βlue αυτο προσπαθω να κανω να κρατηθω χαλαρος και με τη σκεψη οτι καποια στιγμη θα περασει. Ομως δεν κραταει λιγα λεπτα κραταει παραπανω ασε που σε αφηνει και ...ολιγον ρακος ψυχολογικα μετα για καμποσες ωρες.
Εμφανως δεν εχω καταλαβει τι το προκαλει αλλα υποθετω σοβαρα οτι οφειλεται στις κακες /μαυρες/απαισιοδοξες σκεψεις που κανω και στην αρνητικη διαθεση και καποια στιγμη ολο αυτο μαζευεται και βγαινει. Παντως δεν ξερεις ποσο την ...ωρα της κρισης μου ερχεται να παρω αγχολυτικο δηλαδη καταλαβαινω οτι θα με βοηθησει. Αλλα δεν το κανω ...εδω ειδα και επαθα να σταματησω τα χαπια...
Κατα τα αλλα παιρνω αδεια απο βδομαδα και λεω να ψαξω σπιτι να νοικιασω στην πολη καθοτι μεσα απο την ψυχοθεραπεια βγαινει ξεκαθαρα οτι η απομακρυνσις εκ του "νοσηρου περιβαλλοντος" μαλλον θα ειναι μια σοβαρη βοηθεια ωστε να καλυτερεψω ψυχοσωματικα.
Βεβαιως εχουμε και το καμ μπακ της Soutsi ειναι ενα σημαντικο γεγονος...:o . Ομως σαν πιο σοβαρη την "βλεπω" ουτε μια "δολοφονικη" ατακα δεν εγραψε ως τωρα....Ευελπιστω στο μελλον...

----------


## Blue9791

> ενω ειμαι σε θεραπεια 25 μερες με seropram και xanax 3χ0.25 δεν βλεπω ουστιαστικη βελτιωση ειμαι απογοητευμενος ανυσηχια εξαψεις κατι ψιλοκαψιματα στα χερια εχω κουραστει.μηπως βιαζομαι με τη θεραπεια μηπως δεν με πιανει το φαρμακο>>??(πριν χρονια με εκανε περδικι) ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να κανω
> 
> οι σκεψεις μ αυτη την ωρα αρνητικες :(


Επιμενω. Ο γιατρος σου τι λεει που μετα απο 25 μερες δεν εχεις δει βελτιωση;

----------


## Blue9791

> Βlue αυτο προσπαθω να κανω να κρατηθω χαλαρος και με τη σκεψη οτι καποια στιγμη θα περασει. Ομως δεν κραταει λιγα λεπτα κραταει παραπανω ασε που σε αφηνει και ...ολιγον ρακος ψυχολογικα μετα για καμποσες ωρες.
> Εμφανως δεν εχω καταλαβει τι το προκαλει αλλα υποθετω σοβαρα οτι οφειλεται στις κακες /μαυρες/απαισιοδοξες σκεψεις που κανω και στην αρνητικη διαθεση και καποια στιγμη ολο αυτο μαζευεται και βγαινει. Παντως δεν ξερεις ποσο την ...ωρα της κρισης μου ερχεται να παρω αγχολυτικο δηλαδη καταλαβαινω οτι θα με βοηθησει. Αλλα δεν το κανω ...εδω ειδα και επαθα να σταματησω τα χαπια...
> Κατα τα αλλα παιρνω αδεια απο βδομαδα και λεω να ψαξω σπιτι να νοικιασω στην πολη καθοτι μεσα απο την ψυχοθεραπεια βγαινει ξεκαθαρα οτι η απομακρυνσις εκ του "νοσηρου περιβαλλοντος" μαλλον θα ειναι μια σοβαρη βοηθεια ωστε να καλυτερεψω ψυχοσωματικα.
> Βεβαιως εχουμε και το καμ μπακ της Soutsi ειναι ενα σημαντικο γεγονος...:o . Ομως σαν πιο σοβαρη την "βλεπω" ουτε μια "δολοφονικη" ατακα δεν εγραψε ως τωρα....Ευελπιστω στο μελλον...



Την ωρα της κρισης δεν εχει νοημα το αγχολυτικο γιατι θελει καμια 20αρια λεπτα για να δρασει και η κριση θα εχει τελειωσει προ πολλου.
Δεν υπαρχει αλλη συνταγη ομως. Το αφηνεις να σε παρασυρει. 
Φυσικα και εισαι εξατλημενος μετα! Σκεψου οτι και μονο απο την ταχυκαρδια ειναι σαν να εχεις κανει μια μινι προπονηση!
Οσο για την ψυχικη εξαντληση αυτη ειναι οντως χειροτερη απο την σωματικη.
Προσπαθησε αν σε ξαναπιασει να φας καμια σοκολατιτσα μετα ή κανεναν υδατανθρακα για να σου ανεβασει τη σεροτονινη.

----------


## Blue9791

Αγαπητο μου ψυχολογιο,
Νταξ καλα ειμαι αν και σημερα ξυπνησα ψιλοχαλια και εγινε χαλιοτερα (!!!) μετα επειδη εχω να κανω με αθνρωπους που δεν καταλαβαινουν.
Φυσικα μετα τη διακοπη των φαρμακων εχω το εξης προβλημα. Δεν μπορω να ελεγξω τα νευρα μου και εννοειται πως νευριααω για πλακα.
Παω λοιπον τη γιαγια να πληρωθει.
Καθε φορα που την παω να πληρωθει μετα παμε και σουπερ μαρκετ.
Αυτη τη φορα αποφασισε να μου πει οτι θα δωσουμε μονο 50 ευρω στο σμ γιατι δε βγαινει.
Αρχιζω να φουντωνω γιατι τον προηγουμενο μηνα και καθε μηνα δεν δινουμε κατω απο 130 και μας βγαινει ο μηνας ισα ισα.
Και λεει το κλασσικο, θα παρουμε 2 πραγματα και τα υπολοιπα απο απεναντι.
Το απεναντι ειναι ενα αλλο σουπερ μαρκετ συνοικιακο του οποιου οι τιμες ειναι 200% πανω.
Θα μου πεις γι'αυτο νευριασες;
Ναι θα σου πω κι εγω γιατι εγω ακουω γκρινια οταν τελειωνει ο μηνας και εν πασει περιπτωσει ζω αυτο το παραλογο πολλα χρονια τωρα απλα το εφεξορ τα εκανε ολα πιο γλυκα.
Και στο σουπερ μαρκετ ερχεται μια μανταμ και χωνει τα πραματα της αναμεσα στην μπροστινη μου και σε μενα.
Μου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι.
Δεν ειμαι παραλογη ρε παιδια. Αν μου ελεγε ρε κοπελια ξες κατι; δεν ειμαι καλα, μπορω να περασω μπροστα;
Χαλι να με πατησει!
Αλλα αυτο το νταβατζιλικι μου γυρισε το ματι.
Μαλωνω και με τη μανδαμ πραγμα που σιχαινομαι (να μαλωνω δημοσια και δεν το εχω κανει και ποτε).
Οσο ευκολα ανεβαινω αλλο τοσο ευκολα και ευκολοτερα πεφτω και μαλιστα νευριαζω...
Καλα δεν ωριομαι σαν τη παλαβη αλλα μεσα μου βραζω.
Ελπιζω να ειναι κι αυτο μεχρι να μαθω να διαχειριζομαι τα πραγματα drug free.
Soytsi μη με πριζωνεις με τις μπυρες γιατι πολυ θελω να βουτηξω σε μια μπυροπισινα αλλα κρατιεμαι για να μην επιβαρυνω τον οργανισμο μου.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Αγαπητο μου ψυχολογιο,
> Νταξ καλα ειμαι αν και σημερα ξυπνησα ψιλοχαλια και εγινε χαλιοτερα (!!!) μετα επειδη εχω να κανω με αθνρωπους που δεν καταλαβαινουν.
> Φυσικα μετα τη διακοπη των φαρμακων εχω το εξης προβλημα. Δεν μπορω να ελεγξω τα νευρα μου και εννοειται πως νευριααω για πλακα.
> Παω λοιπον τη γιαγια να πληρωθει.
> Καθε φορα που την παω να πληρωθει μετα παμε και σουπερ μαρκετ.
> Αυτη τη φορα αποφασισε να μου πει οτι θα δωσουμε μονο 50 ευρω στο σμ γιατι δε βγαινει.
> Αρχιζω να φουντωνω γιατι τον προηγουμενο μηνα και καθε μηνα δεν δινουμε κατω απο 130 και μας βγαινει ο μηνας ισα ισα.
> Και λεει το κλασσικο, θα παρουμε 2 πραγματα και τα υπολοιπα απο απεναντι.
> Το απεναντι ειναι ενα αλλο σουπερ μαρκετ συνοικιακο του οποιου οι τιμες ειναι 200% πανω.
> ...


Βασικα στα υπερβολικα νευρα θα αναφερθω κι εγω γιατι ειναι μια κατασταση που την ζω πολυ καιρο αλλα πρωτα θα γραψω το τελευταιο μου συμπερασμα /αποκαλυψη.
Ενα απο τα βασικα που μου εχει πει η ψυχολογος μου ειναι οτι το αγχος ειναι ο "αλλος μου εαυτος" που ειναι φιλος μου και θελει κατι να μου πει και θα πρεπει να αναζητησω/παρατηρησω τι ειναι αυτο.
Ομολογω οτι για πολυ καιρο δεν μπορουσα να βρω τον τροπο πως να καταλαβω τι ειναι αυτο που θελει να μου πει το αγχος μου. Απλα βασιζομουν σε αυτο που μου ειχε πει η ψυχολογος..."απλα παρατηρα αυτα που σου συμβαινουν και καποια στιγμη θα ανακαλυψεις αυτο που θελει να σου πει το αλλο σου εγω".
...Και αυτο εγινε πριν απο 6,7 μερες. Εκανα βολτα στον καμπο μαζι με τον σκυλο μου και συναιβηκε ενα γεγονος. Ο μαλακας ο σκυλος μου εχει το κακο οταν ειναι μαζι μου αν δει καποιον αλλον εκει γυρω να του γαυγιζει εντονα για να μου δειξει οτι με προστατευει... Αυτο ακριβως και εγινε, ο σκυλος ειδε εναν μπαρμπα και βουρ αρχισε να του γαυγιζει...Ο μπαρμπας , με το δικιο του δεν λεω, νευριασε και γυριζει και μου λεει "το ξερεις οτι το σκυλι σου θελει καθαρισμα"...
Αστραπιαια μου ανεβηκε το αιμα στο κεφαλι και αρχιζω ενα βρισιδι γερο τον μπαρμπα... "Τι λες ρε κολογερε του λεω καθαρισμα θες εσυ και ολο σου το σοι να ξεβρωμισει ο τοπος...μη τολμισεις να πειραξεις τον σκυλο μου θα σε καψω ζωντανο...."
Ο μπαρμπας τα χρειαστηκε καθοτι δεν περιμενε τετοια αντιδραση και να μη τα πολυλογω αλληλοβριστικαμε για κανα 5λεπτο και ο καθενας πηρε τον δρομο του.
Ομως αυτο το γεγονος ειχε μια απροσμενη θετικη εξελιξη για μενα. Μου βγηκε ξαφνικα μια κουραση μια αηδια ενα σιχαμα για ολα οσα ζω και ξαφνικα "ειδα" τον αλλον μου εαυτο ξεκαθαρα να μου ξαναλεει αυτο που χρονια μου το λεει αλλα εγω δεν μπορουσα να το ακουσω... 
Συνοπτικα αυτο που μου ελεγε ειναι "τι σκατα καθεσαι και ασχολησαι με τον καθε μαλακα (μπαρμπας, γειτονας, γονεις κτλ) αφου σε καταστρεφουν και δεν βγαινει νοημα τοσα χρονια και το μονο που εχεις καταφερει ειναι να τρελλενεσε με το παραμικρο....Απλα ΣΗΚΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΓΕ να μην τους βλεπεις και να μη σε βλεπουν.... Γιατι αμα φυγεις τα σπασιματα που ζεις μονιμα χρονια τωρα ιδιως απο τις μαλακιες της μανας σου θα σταματησουν να υπαρχουν γιατι απλα δεν θα εισαι εκει για να τα υποστεις. Απο την στιγμη που πλεον καταστρεφεται ψυχολογικα και σωματικα ο εαυτος σου τοτε κανε το βημα και σηκω και φυγε...
Και οσο για τις τυψεις του στυλ "που να τους αφησω μονους τωρα στα γεραματα" να πανε να γαμηθουν κι αυτες γιατι την ψυχοσωματικη βλαβη που εχω υποστει ποιος θα μου την διορθωσει? Κανεις? Μονο εγω μπορω να την διορθωσω αφου ομως πρωτα καταλαβω οτι η ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΛΛΗΜΑ.

Θελω να πω τελικα Blue οτι τα μονιμα νευρα το μονιμο τσιταρισμα υπαρχουν γιατι κατι τα προκαλει μονιμα... Οταν ανακαλυψει πραγματικα ο καθενας μας τι ειναι αυτο που τα προκαλει, οταν δει και ακουσει τι ειναι αυτο που του λεει το αγχος του τοτε αρχιζει η αντιστροφη μετρηση και παιρνονται πιο ευκολα αποφασεις οι οποιες θα εχουν ξεκαθαρα σκοπο να σωσουν τον εαυτο μας ή τουλαχιστον να σωσουν οτιδηποτε μπορει να σωθει...

----------


## Blue9791

> Βασικα στα υπερβολικα νευρα θα αναφερθω κι εγω γιατι ειναι μια κατασταση που την ζω πολυ καιρο αλλα πρωτα θα γραψω το τελευταιο μου συμπερασμα /αποκαλυψη.
> Ενα απο τα βασικα που μου εχει πει η ψυχολογος μου ειναι οτι το αγχος ειναι ο "αλλος μου εαυτος" που ειναι φιλος μου και θελει κατι να μου πει και θα πρεπει να αναζητησω/παρατηρησω τι ειναι αυτο.
> Ομολογω οτι για πολυ καιρο δεν μπορουσα να βρω τον τροπο πως να καταλαβω τι ειναι αυτο που θελει να μου πει το αγχος μου. Απλα βασιζομουν σε αυτο που μου ειχε πει η ψυχολογος..."απλα παρατηρα αυτα που σου συμβαινουν και καποια στιγμη θα ανακαλυψεις αυτο που θελει να σου πει το αλλο σου εγω".
> ...Και αυτο εγινε πριν απο 6,7 μερες. Εκανα βολτα στον καμπο μαζι με τον σκυλο μου και συναιβηκε ενα γεγονος. Ο μαλακας ο σκυλος μου εχει το κακο οταν ειναι μαζι μου αν δει καποιον αλλον εκει γυρω να του γαυγιζει εντονα για να μου δειξει οτι με προστατευει... Αυτο ακριβως και εγινε, ο σκυλος ειδε εναν μπαρμπα και βουρ αρχισε να του γαυγιζει...Ο μπαρμπας , με το δικιο του δεν λεω, νευριασε και γυριζει και μου λεει "το ξερεις οτι το σκυλι σου θελει καθαρισμα"...
> Αστραπιαια μου ανεβηκε το αιμα στο κεφαλι και αρχιζω ενα βρισιδι γερο τον μπαρμπα... "Τι λες ρε κολογερε του λεω καθαρισμα θες εσυ και ολο σου το σοι να ξεβρωμισει ο τοπος...μη τολμισεις να πειραξεις τον σκυλο μου θα σε καψω ζωντανο...."
> Ο μπαρμπας τα χρειαστηκε καθοτι δεν περιμενε τετοια αντιδραση και να μη τα πολυλογω αλληλοβριστικαμε για κανα 5λεπτο και ο καθενας πηρε τον δρομο του.
> Ομως αυτο το γεγονος ειχε μια απροσμενη θετικη εξελιξη για μενα. Μου βγηκε ξαφνικα μια κουραση μια αηδια ενα σιχαμα για ολα οσα ζω και ξαφνικα "ειδα" τον αλλον μου εαυτο ξεκαθαρα να μου ξαναλεει αυτο που χρονια μου το λεει αλλα εγω δεν μπορουσα να το ακουσω... 
> Συνοπτικα αυτο που μου ελεγε ειναι "τι σκατα καθεσαι και ασχολησαι με τον καθε μαλακα (μπαρμπας, γειτονας, γονεις κτλ) αφου σε καταστρεφουν και δεν βγαινει νοημα τοσα χρονια και το μονο που εχεις καταφερει ειναι να τρελλενεσε με το παραμικρο....Απλα ΣΗΚΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΓΕ να μην τους βλεπεις και να μη σε βλεπουν.... Γιατι αμα φυγεις τα σπασιματα που ζεις μονιμα χρονια τωρα ιδιως απο τις μαλακιες της μανας σου θα σταματησουν να υπαρχουν γιατι απλα δεν θα εισαι εκει για να τα υποστεις. Απο την στιγμη που πλεον καταστρεφεται ψυχολογικα και σωματικα ο εαυτος σου τοτε κανε το βημα και σηκω και φυγε...
> Και οσο για τις τυψεις του στυλ "που να τους αφησω μονους τωρα στα γεραματα" να πανε να γαμηθουν κι αυτες γιατι την ψυχοσωματικη βλαβη που εχω υποστει ποιος θα μου την διορθωσει? Κανεις? Μονο εγω μπορω να την διορθωσω αφου ομως πρωτα καταλαβω οτι η ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΛΛΗΜΑ.
> ...


Αφιερωνω κατι κρασα που ηπια νωριτερα στην ανωτερω δηλωση.
Αμην, και στα δικα μας η επιφοιτηση.
Οπως τα λες αγαπητε... τα νευρα ειναι εκει γιατι καποιος τα προκαλει. Και τωρα που δεν παιζει εφεξορακι να τα κανει ολα πιο υποφερτα, παρε νευρο να'χεις.

----------


## Soutsi

Chill παίδες chill, και τα νεύρα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι.

----------


## Soutsi

Chill παίδες chill, και τα νεύρα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι.

Τούτε ευτυχώς το πήρες απόφαση, τα λέγαμε αν θυμάσαι οτι πρέπει να την κοπανήσεις απο εκεί μου λεγες δεν μπορώ να αφήσω τους δικούς μου λοιπά, δεν ξέρω πώς αλλά κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ να την κοπανήσεις απο το νοσηρό περιβάλλον που ζεις. Αφού έχεις την δυνατότητα έπρεπε να το κάνεις εδώ και καιρό, τα νιάτα σου έφαγες εκει...τέσπα, κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. 
Φέρτε μου τον καλύτερο φιλόσοφο την μεγαλύτερη διάνοιαα του πλανήτη τον μεγαλύτερο σοφό όλων των εποχών τον οποίο όλοι παραδέχονται και ας μου δώσει ο,τι συμβουλή θέλει, αρχικά θα τον ακούσω αλλά δεν πρόκειται να κρατήσω τα λεγόμενα του για πολύ, ΜΟΝΟ Η ΙΔΙΑ Η ΖΩΗ και οι εμπειρίες μας θα μας δώσουν τα μαθήματα που χρειαζόμαστε. Εν ολίγοις αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι οτι καλά τα λόγια εδώ παρήγορα ενθαρυντικά ενημερωτικά , το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους ειδικούς που επισκεπτόμαστε ολα καλά κ άγια στην συνεδρία με το που την κοπανάμε μένουμε εμείς κ ο εαυτός μας, τσούπ έχουν εξαφανιστεί ολα αυτά τα λόγια και οι παρενέσεις. Αν όμως την πατήσουμε με κάποιο τρόπο, no my friend το παίρνουμε το μυνημα για τα καλά...

Για αυτό λεπόν κοπάνατην αφού το πήρες μόνος απόφαση, βρες ενα σπίτι και ολα μια χαρά. Ναι ρε σου λέω ολα γκούντ...

----------


## Blue9791

> Chill παίδες chill, και τα νεύρα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι.
> 
> Τούτε ευτυχώς το πήρες απόφαση, τα λέγαμε αν θυμάσαι οτι πρέπει να την κοπανήσεις απο εκεί μου λεγες δεν μπορώ να αφήσω τους δικούς μου λοιπά, δεν ξέρω πώς αλλά κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ να την κοπανήσεις απο το νοσηρό περιβάλλον που ζεις. Αφού έχεις την δυνατότητα έπρεπε να το κάνεις εδώ και καιρό, τα νιάτα σου έφαγες εκει...τέσπα, κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. 
> Φέρτε μου τον καλύτερο φιλόσοφο την μεγαλύτερη διάνοιαα του πλανήτη τον μεγαλύτερο σοφό όλων των εποχών τον οποίο όλοι παραδέχονται και ας μου δώσει ο,τι συμβουλή θέλει, αρχικά θα τον ακούσω αλλά δεν πρόκειται να κρατήσω τα λεγόμενα του για πολύ, ΜΟΝΟ Η ΙΔΙΑ Η ΖΩΗ και οι εμπειρίες μας θα μας δώσουν τα μαθήματα που χρειαζόμαστε. Εν ολίγοις αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι οτι καλά τα λόγια εδώ παρήγορα ενθαρυντικά ενημερωτικά , το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους ειδικούς που επισκεπτόμαστε ολα καλά κ άγια στην συνεδρία με το που την κοπανάμε μένουμε εμείς κ ο εαυτός μας, τσούπ έχουν εξαφανιστεί ολα αυτά τα λόγια και οι παρενέσεις. Αν όμως την πατήσουμε με κάποιο τρόπο, no my friend το παίρνουμε το μυνημα για τα καλά...
> 
> Για αυτό λεπόν κοπάνατην αφού το πήρες μόνος απόφαση, βρες ενα σπίτι και ολα μια χαρά. Ναι ρε σου λέω ολα γκούντ...


Soutsi καλο μου πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλο το γκομενακι ;)
Δε φανταζεσαι ποσο χαιρομαι με τη σταση σου απεναντι στα πραγματα!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Chill παίδες chill, και τα νεύρα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι.
> 
> Τούτε ευτυχώς το πήρες απόφαση, τα λέγαμε αν θυμάσαι οτι πρέπει να την κοπανήσεις απο εκεί μου λεγες δεν μπορώ να αφήσω τους δικούς μου λοιπά, δεν ξέρω πώς αλλά κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ να την κοπανήσεις απο το νοσηρό περιβάλλον που ζεις. Αφού έχεις την δυνατότητα έπρεπε να το κάνεις εδώ και καιρό, τα νιάτα σου έφαγες εκει...τέσπα, κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. 
> Φέρτε μου τον καλύτερο φιλόσοφο την μεγαλύτερη διάνοιαα του πλανήτη τον μεγαλύτερο σοφό όλων των εποχών τον οποίο όλοι παραδέχονται και ας μου δώσει ο,τι συμβουλή θέλει, αρχικά θα τον ακούσω αλλά δεν πρόκειται να κρατήσω τα λεγόμενα του για πολύ, ΜΟΝΟ Η ΙΔΙΑ Η ΖΩΗ και οι εμπειρίες μας θα μας δώσουν τα μαθήματα που χρειαζόμαστε. Εν ολίγοις αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι οτι καλά τα λόγια εδώ παρήγορα ενθαρυντικά ενημερωτικά , το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους ειδικούς που επισκεπτόμαστε ολα καλά κ άγια στην συνεδρία με το που την κοπανάμε μένουμε εμείς κ ο εαυτός μας, τσούπ έχουν εξαφανιστεί ολα αυτά τα λόγια και οι παρενέσεις. Αν όμως την πατήσουμε με κάποιο τρόπο, no my friend το παίρνουμε το μυνημα για τα καλά...
> 
> Για αυτό λεπόν κοπάνατην αφού το πήρες μόνος απόφαση, βρες ενα σπίτι και ολα μια χαρά. Ναι ρε σου λέω ολα γκούντ...


Soutsi συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που γραφεις το θεμα ειναι οτι θα την κανω οταν θεωρησω οτι ειμαι απολυτα ετοιμος (Μια και καλη που λεμε). 
Προχθες το εκανα κουβεντα με την ψυχολογο μου, ενταξει περιμενε οτι εκει θα καταληξω και μαλιστα σαν παραινεση μου ειπε "ευκαιρια τωρα που παιρνεις αδεια να ψαξεις για σπιτι".
Πολυ πιθανως θα το κανω ομως πανω στην κουβεντα που καναμε της ειπα οτι θελω να νικησω εκ των προτερων τις οποιες τυψεις μπορει να εχω (οτι τους αφησα μονους γερους ανθρωπους κτλ).
Με ρωτησε "σε μια κλιμακα απο το ενα ως το δεκα αυτες τις τυψεις που τις τοποθετεις?". 
Της απαντησα αμεσως μεταξυ τρια και τεσσερα και της ειπα οτι το δουλευω ωστε να φτασει στο ενα δηλαδη με το που θα ερθουν οι τυψεις να μπορω κατευθειαν να τις διωχνω και να βαζω μπροστα τον εαυτο μου και την ψυχικη του υγεια. Νομιζω πλεον οτι ειναι απλα θεμα χρονου αν δεν ειναι αυτον τον μηνα θα ειναι τον επομενο αλλα θα ΓΙΝΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ.
Ουουου επιασε βροχη με χαλαζι εδω περα γαμοτο θα μου χαλασει την βερυκοκια τωρα που ειναι σχεδον ετοιμα τα βερυκοκα

----------


## Blue9791

Μαρμελαδα βερυκοκο... απο βερυκοκια δικια σου... ααααααχ...

----------


## Soutsi

> Ουουου επιασε βροχη με χαλαζι εδω περα γαμοτο θα μου χαλασει την βερυκοκια τωρα που ειναι σχεδον ετοιμα τα βερυκοκα


Και εδώ ξεντεριάστηκε μαζί με μπόλικες αστραπές πράγμα καλό για τις καλλιέργειες εδώ που θέλουν νερό, κακό για το ρούτερ το pc to aircondition το σκυλί μου κ την Βερυκοκιά του Τούτου. 




> Soutsi καλο μου πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλο το γκομενακι ;)


:D lol ρε ... ακομη ολα είναι σε πειραματικό στάδιο...άσχετα αν εγώ τον ψιλοκαψουρέυομαι κ ουαί και αλοίμονο αν με ψιλιαστεί κ αρχίζει κ το εκμεταλεύεται σαν το παιδάκι που πάιζει με την πλαστελίνη...Μια μλκία γίνεται μεταξύ μας ή λάθος συννενόηση κ με το που μένω μόνη μου με πιάνει το παράπονο κ δώστου ... υπάρχει συσωρευμένη ενέργεια βλέπεις μέσα σε συναισθηματικά ευμετάβλητο άτομο. Πρέπει να κυκλοφορώ με προειδοποιητικό σήμα "προσοχή ο δρόμος έχει καιρό να περπατηθεί"

----------


## Blue9791

> Και εδώ ξεντεριάστηκε μαζί με μπόλικες αστραπές πράγμα καλό για τις καλλιέργειες εδώ που θέλουν νερό, κακό για το ρούτερ το pc to aircondition το σκυλί μου κ την Βερυκοκιά του Τούτου. 
> 
> 
> :D lol ρε ... ακομη ολα είναι σε πειραματικό στάδιο...άσχετα αν εγώ τον ψιλοκαψουρέυομαι κ ουαί και αλοίμονο αν με ψιλιαστεί κ αρχίζει κ το εκμεταλεύεται σαν το παιδάκι που πάιζει με την πλαστελίνη...Μια μλκία γίνεται μεταξύ μας ή λάθος συννενόηση κ με το που μένω μόνη μου με πιάνει το παράπονο κ δώστου ... υπάρχει συσωρευμένη ενέργεια βλέπεις μέσα σε συναισθηματικά ευμετάβλητο άτομο. Πρέπει να κυκλοφορώ με προειδοποιητικό σήμα "προσοχή ο δρόμος έχει καιρό να περπατηθεί"


Ε μην πεσεις κι εσυ με τα μουτρα απο την αρχη... Κανε λιγο τη ψιλοδυσκολη ή τελος παντων καλυτερα να καταλαβεις εσυ πρωτη οτι τον εχεις παρα αυτος!

----------


## Soutsi

εννοείται πως το παίζω άνετη, αλλά καρφώνομαι ρε φούστη μου στιγμές στιγμές... Μπά με έχει καταλάβει... Δεν βαριέσαι :P

----------


## Blue9791

> εννοείται πως το παίζω άνετη, αλλά καρφώνομαι ρε φούστη μου στιγμές στιγμές... Μπά με έχει καταλάβει... Δεν βαριέσαι :P


Δεν πειραζει, αλλωστε για να ειμαι απολυτα ειλικρινης ποτε δεν πιστεψα στα παιχνιδια υπεροχης και επιβολης.
Αμα γουσταρεις καποιον του το δειχνεις κι αμα σε γουσταρει σου το δειχνει.
Ολα τα αλλα ειναι μπουρδες.
Θεωρω δλδ αυτα του τυπου "να σε τρεξω να με τρεξεις" ειναι τουλαχιστον παιδιαστικα.
Αμα σου τυχουν βεβαια και εξακολουθει να σε ενδιαφερει ο αλλος οκ, παιζεις το παιχνιδι. 
Προσωπικα ξενερωνω.
Τα μονα παιχνιδια που δεχομαι ειναι αυτα που αφορουν στο ζευγαρι και μονο. 
Τα πολυ εσωτερικα και "συνενοημενα".
Ποτε δεν καταλαβα το οσο φτυνεις ο αλλος κολλαει.
Εγω με το φτυσιμο χανω καθε ενδιαφερον.
Anyway, οπως τη βρισκει κανεις.
Στο σεξ να εστιασεις!
Για θεραπευτικους λογους δλδ. Και στις αγκαλιτσες :)
Μ'εχει πιασει μια βαρεμαρα ρε παιδια αλλο πραμα...
Οταν ειμαι σπιτι μου'ρχεται να βαραω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο.
Αλλα και με τι λεφτα να βγαινεις καθε μερα...
Μετραω τις μερες μεχρι να φυγουμε με τη λατρεια για 3-4 μερες καμπινγκ.
Φοβαμαι λιγο αλλα το θελω πολυ!
Αραλικι, θαλασσα, αγαπες και λουλουδια!
Γιατι ναι μεν ενα χρονο δεν δουλευα αρα δεν κουραστηκα σωματικα αλλα η ψυχικη ταλαιπωρια απο τον μαρτιο που αρχισα να κοβω τα εφεξορ δεν περιγραφεται...
Δοξα να εχει ο Υψιστος (οποιος και να ειναι ή ολοι μαζι), καλα ειμαι και περναω και στη δουλεια καλα. Αν και εχει πολυ ορθοστασια και κουραση.
Απο σημερα γυρισα πρωι καθημερινα. 
Το οποιο ειναι καλο για 3 λογους.
1 θα φτιαξουν καλυτερα οι διατροφικες μου συνηθειες γιατι θα τρωω πρωινο το πρωι και οχι στις 11
2 θα φτιαξει ο υπνος μου αναγκαστικα γιατι δεν θα μπορω να κοιμαμαι αργα
3 θα παιρνω πιο πολλα λεφτα :)
Με αυτη τη σειρα ομως.
Ειλικρινα παρα το οτι γουσταρω να εχω λεφτα, οπως και ολοι μας αλλωστε, προτιμω να ειμαι καλα.
Η υγεια μου και η υγεια της λατρειας πανω απ'ολα παιδες αληθεια σας το λεω.
Ειχε και εκεινη μια περιπετεια η οποια αρχισε πριν το Πασχα...
Εκανε παπ, βρεθηκε κατι ασαφες, εκανε δευτερο βγηκε καθαρο και εκανε και μια βιοψια που βγηκε και εκεινη ασαφης.
Πηγε στον Αγιο Σαββα που βρηκε εναν πολυ καλο γιατρο ο οποιος ειπε οτι υπαρχει μια αλλοιωση την οποια βλεπει.
Εκανε παπ, καθαρο. Πηρε δειγμα για βιοψια το οποιο ελεγε οτι υπαρχει υποψια σοβαρης αλλοιωσης... τι καταλαβαινεις εσυ απ'αυτο δλδ;
Πηγε στο γιατρο και της ειπε οτι επι διχογνωμιας και αμφιβολιων, κατα το Σεπτεμρη ελα να το βγαλουμε αυτο που κανεις δεν ξερει τι ειναι.
Το καλο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι κακοηθεια και οτι ειναι ιογενες. Δεν το κολλησε απο πουθενα δλδ.
Οπως καταλαβαινετε και τα δικα της νευρα ολο αυτο τον καιρο ηταν ψιλοκροσια και δικαιολογημενα.
Τουλαχιστον η αφαιρεση ειναι ελαχιστα επεμβατικη. Θα την κανει δλδ στο ιατρειο του νοσοκομειου και θα φυγει.
Τρελαινομαι ρε παιδια οταν παθαινει τετοια. Μου φευγει η ψυχη.
Εχει και ενα κωλοιστορικο τιγκα στον καρκινο και καθε φορα που κατι βγαινει χανω δεκα χρονια απο τη ζωη μου.
Τελος παντων σημασια εχει οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα σοβαρο.
Ελα σας επρηξα παλι.
Καλο βραδυ, πολλα φιλακια σε ολους και...ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ ΑΛΕΥΡΑΣ BABY!!!!
ΘΕΟΣ!!!!
Μονο για παρτη του εβλεπα το show και πολυ χαρηκα που νικησε :)

----------


## Soutsi

μεγάλη υπόθεση κ η δουλειά`Μπλού, ευτυχώς σου κατσε κ μπορείς να ξελασπώσεις λίγο είτε οικονομικά είτε απο θέμα κινητοποίησης. Ελα το ξέρεις οτι ολα καλά θα πάνε, πάντα κλαιγόμαστε κ μετά ολα γκούντ. 
Μπα, δεν σε φοβάμαι τώρα με την δουλειά, το κάμπινγκ, τα έξτρα χρήματα , ποιός σε πιάνει...!
Αυτό που είπες περι υγείας είναι το βασικότερο...στο τέλος τίποτε άλλο δεν έχει σημασία...μα τίποτε όμως...
Σήμερα θα πάω στην κηδεία ενός φίλου 42 ετών ο οποίος ήταν στο νοσοκομείο για 1 εβδομάδα εντατική σε καταστολή και απεβίωσε τελικά...και ολα αυτά απο την νόσο των λεγεωνάριων,ή αλλιώς την ίωση που παθαίνουν οι ψυκτικοί (φορτηγό μεταφορών οδηγούσε, άσχετο με τους ψυκτικούς). Ηταν 3 ημέρες άρρωστος με 40 πυρετό δεν πήγε στον γιατρό κ ο υιός τον τελείωσε , το πρωί τον βρήκε η γυναίκα του μελανιασσμένο με σπασμούς να μην μπορεί να πάρει ανάσα και ...και ... αυτό ηταν, μετά δεν υπήρχε σωτηρία. Καταραμένα αίρκοντίσονς... να προσέχετε ολοι παιδιά κ κάθε χρόνο να προσθέτετε εκείνα τα ειδικά υγρά τα αντιμυκητισιακά, κ στο αμάξι να το αποφεύγετε...Ειδικά οι φανατικοί καπνιστές είναι αυτοί που την πατάν επι το πλείστον.
Τέλος πάντων τι να πε'ις...
Βρε μια χαρά είμαστε σας λέω... αυτό μου πε κ ο δικός μου απευθυνόμενος σε μένα. Το παιδί έφυγε αφήνοντας πίσω μια γυναίκα 32 ετών χωρίς παιδιά , χωρίς κάτι προοιδοποιητικό, έτσι απλά απο κάτι άνευ σημασίας...τα κλιματιστικά...
Βρε μια χαρά είμαστε σας λέω!!! Το Σταυρό μας και πορευόμαστε...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Απο σημερα γυρισα πρωι καθημερινα. 
> Το οποιο ειναι καλο για 3 λογους.
> 1 θα φτιαξουν καλυτερα οι διατροφικες μου συνηθειες γιατι θα τρωω πρωινο το πρωι και οχι στις 11
> 2 θα φτιαξει ο υπνος μου αναγκαστικα γιατι δεν θα μπορω να κοιμαμαι αργα
> 3 θα παιρνω πιο πολλα λεφτα :)
> Με αυτη τη σειρα ομως.


Απο χθες ξεκινησε η αδεια μου 
Το οποιο ειναι καλο για 3 λογους.
1 Αυριο τεταρτη θα πιασω το λοττο
2 Μεθαυριο πεμπτη θα πιασω το προτο
3. Την ερχομενη κυριακη θα πιασω το τζοκερ (ετσι για να ...δεσει καλα το γλυκο)
Εμενα δε με νοιαζει η σειρα ας κατσουν κι ας τα πιασω ανακατα;)
Γαμοτο εχω αναγκη απο διακοπες...εχω ξεχασει ποτε πηγα τελευταια φορα...εστω ενα 3ημερο στην σαλονικη, ας ειναι και στην τζαμαικα ή τη κουβα δεν με πειραζει...
Μονο να φυγω απο ολους και ολα που με εχουν κλεισει χρονια τωρα...Να δω ποσο ολα αυτα τα ψυχολογαστρεντερολογικα θα ειναι τοσο εντονα αν βρεθω σε αλλο περιβαλλον.
ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ 40 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΖΩΗ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΡΑ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ...
Γελας Μπλου σημερον τα ...ψυχοκουδουνια μου βαρανε παραφωνα και σπαστικα απο το πρωι...
Τι σκατα στραβωνει γαμοτο και εκει που λες ενταξει ειμαι καλα...παρτον κατω...

Και κατι ασχετο...Ο "μπουμπουκος" υπουργος υγειας... Που παμε ρε γαμοτο...τι αλλο θα δουμε

----------


## Blue9791

> Απο χθες ξεκινησε η αδεια μου
> Το οποιο ειναι καλο για 3 λογους.
> 1 Αυριο τεταρτη θα πιασω το λοττο
> 2 Μεθαυριο πεμπτη θα πιασω το προτο
> 3. Την ερχομενη κυριακη θα πιασω το τζοκερ (ετσι για να ...δεσει καλα το γλυκο)
> Εμενα δε με νοιαζει η σειρα ας κατσουν κι ας τα πιασω ανακατα;)
> Γαμοτο εχω αναγκη απο διακοπες...εχω ξεχασει ποτε πηγα τελευταια φορα...εστω ενα 3ημερο στην σαλονικη, ας ειναι και στην τζαμαικα ή τη κουβα δεν με πειραζει...
> Μονο να φυγω απο ολους και ολα που με εχουν κλεισει χρονια τωρα...Να δω ποσο ολα αυτα τα ψυχολογαστρεντερολογικα θα ειναι τοσο εντονα αν βρεθω σε αλλο περιβαλλον.
> ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ 40 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΖΩΗ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΡΑ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ...
> ...



NA ΠΑΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!
ΤΩΡΑ!!
Η ιστορια με τον φιλο σου επιβεβαιωνει οτι υπαρχει μονο ΣΗΜΕΡΑ και ΤΩΡΑ!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> NA ΠΑΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!
> ΤΩΡΑ!!
> Η ιστορια με τον φιλο σου επιβεβαιωνει οτι υπαρχει μονο ΣΗΜΕΡΑ και ΤΩΡΑ!!!


Καλα τα λες πως θα μπορουσα να διαφωνισω...
Μονο που σφιγγω τα δοντια γιατι
1. Μαζευω φραγκα για να νοικιασω στην πολη το αργοτερο ως τον σεπτεμβρη. Εχω την "ανωμαλια" οταν κανω μια κινηση να εχω το απαραιτητο μπαγκραουντ ωστε να γινουν τα πραγματα οπως θελω.
2. Δυστυχως εχω και τα ζωντανα του γερου μου τα οποια θελουν την καθημερινη τους φροντιδα. Πριν τρεις μηνες που τελειωσε με τις εγχειρησεις/χημειοθεραπειες του ειπα η να τα πουλησει η να κρατησει μερικα ωστε να μπορει να τα δουλευει... Εχω την "ανωμαλια" οτι οταν λεω κατι σε καποιον αυτος αφου βλεπει οτι δεν γινεται αλλιως θα κανει τις κινησεις του. Παπαρια ομως απο οτι βλεπω ο γερος μου σερνεται ουτε τα πουλαει ουτε τα λιγοστευει βασιζεται σε μενα. Θα μου πεις ξαναπες του το... Δεν εχω υπομονη πια Μπλου φοβαμαι οτι θα του "ορμηξω" ασχημα κι οχι τιποτε αλλο εχει και τον καρκινο. Γαμημενες ευαισθησιες και τυψεις που θα παει θα σας νικησω καποια στιγμη.
3. Εχω την ...νοσοκομειακη περιθαλψη της γριας μου. Αλλο μεγαλο τραγικο κεφαλαιο στη ζωη μου.
Τα ελεγα με τον φαρμακοποιο μου το πρωι που πηγα να παρω τα φαρμακα των γερων... Κατεληξε κι αυτος σε ενα "γαμησε τα αδιεξοδο ουτε να φυγεις ουτε να μεινεις..."
Θα μου πεις τι τα γραφεις...τα γραφω για να βγαλω τον πονο μου...
Μωρε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση θα την κανω καποια στιγμη στο κοντινο μελλον απλα μου φαινεται οτι αυτη η αναμονη ωρες ωρες ερχεται και με κοπαναει και με κανει ρακος.
Υπομονη γαμοτο για λιγο ακομα

----------


## Blue9791

Χθες "αναχωρησε" πολυ προωρα μια φιλη 42 ετων.
Μαχητρια, επασχε απο μεσογειακη αναιμια και παλεψε μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη.
Στη μνημη οσων παλευουν λοιπον, και οσων εφυγαν νωρις.

----------


## Blue9791

Ενα θετικο μηνυμα προς ολους.
Ενα μηνα και 3 μερες μετα το τελευταιο μου εφεξορ μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι καλα.
Καθε μερα προσπαθω βεβαια και υπαρχουν στιγμες που εχω αγχος ή που αισθανομαι οτι δεν ειμαι τελειως καλα αλλα η καθημερινοτητα και το οτι τα καταφερα μεχρι εδω με βοηθουν να στεκομαι οσο καλυτερα μπορω.
Θελει κοπο καθημερινο αλλα γινεται.
Βεβαια οταν θα κοψω και τα ζαναξ δεν ξερω τι θα γινει αλλα αυτο θα το αντιμετωπισουμε οταν ερθει η ωρα.
Καλο σουκου σε ολους.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Που εισαι Μπλου , ψιλοχαθηκες... πιστευω ολα να ειναι καλα και να αραζεις πουθενα κατω απο τιποτα κοκοφοινικες στα βιρτζιν αιλαντς η στην ταιτη και να απολαμβανεις μακαριως το χαβιαρι με το φουγκρα και σαμπανια 100 ετων και βαλε.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCehu2sB1yQ

----------


## Blue9791

Τι εχει παθει το φορουμ;;;;
Εγραψα ενα κατεβατο απαντηση και δεν αναρτηθηκε ποτε...
Παμε παλι...
Ελλειψα 5 μερες καμπινγκ στην Αρκαδια και τα περασα λουκουμι συριανο.
Ησυχια και ζεν.
Εδω ολα καλα;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Τι εχει παθει το φορουμ;;;;
> Εγραψα ενα κατεβατο απαντηση και δεν αναρτηθηκε ποτε...
> Παμε παλι...
> Ελλειψα 5 μερες καμπινγκ στην Αρκαδια και τα περασα λουκουμι συριανο.
> Ησυχια και ζεν.
> Εδω ολα καλα;


Αλλο παλι και τουτο...συριανα λουκουμια εθεαθησαν σε καμπινγκ της αρκαδιας... Μηπως ζουμε μερες αποκαλυψης?
Κι εγω που πηρα προχθες το προσωπικο μου λιαρ τζετ και πεταχτηκα ως την ταιτη μπας και σε πετυχω κατω απο κανενα κοκοφοινικα ...
Που να σκεφτω ο μακακας οτι θα προτιμουσες μερη οπου συχναζει...λαϊκουρα.
Αααα Blue θα σε μαλωσω. Προχθες παλι μας ...εγραψες. Τοσες μερες κοιλοπονουσε η Κεητ η πριγκιπεσα μεχρι να γεννησει τον μελλοντα βασιλεα κι εσυ παλι δεν εισουν εκει να της συμπαρασταθουμε της καυμενης...
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχεις αρχισεi να "κομμουνιζεις" Blue....

Θα μου πεις "τι γραφει παλι ο μακακας"? Δεν ξυπνησα καλα σημερα γαμω το γαστρεντερικο μου μεσα πιστευω οσο περναει η μερα να καλυτερευσω.

----------


## Blue9791

> Αλλο παλι και τουτο...συριανα λουκουμια εθεαθησαν σε καμπινγκ της αρκαδιας... Μηπως ζουμε μερες αποκαλυψης?
> Κι εγω που πηρα προχθες το προσωπικο μου λιαρ τζετ και πεταχτηκα ως την ταιτη μπας και σε πετυχω κατω απο κανενα κοκοφοινικα ...
> Που να σκεφτω ο μακακας οτι θα προτιμουσες μερη οπου συχναζει...λαϊκουρα.
> Αααα Blue θα σε μαλωσω. Προχθες παλι μας ...εγραψες. Τοσες μερες κοιλοπονουσε η Κεητ η πριγκιπεσα μεχρι να γεννησει τον μελλοντα βασιλεα κι εσυ παλι δεν εισουν εκει να της συμπαρασταθουμε της καυμενης...
> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχεις αρχισεi να "κομμουνιζεις" Blue....
> 
> Θα μου πεις "τι γραφει παλι ο μακακας"? Δεν ξυπνησα καλα σημερα γαμω το γαστρεντερικο μου μεσα πιστευω οσο περναει η μερα να καλυτερευσω.



Καταρχην οσο κοιλοπονουσε η καιτουλα εγω ημανε τ'ανασκελα και λιαζομουνα και ουτε επαφη ειχα με την τεχνολογια ουτε με καμια τετοια πιπα (την αδελφη της καιτουλας εννοω).
Σαν εμαθα τα χαρμοσυνα ομως αγαλιασα και εβαψα τα νυχια της λατρειας κοκκινα...βασιλιατικα!
Φωναζαμε ολοι σε παραζαλη "its a boy! its a boy" και εβαψα τα δικα μου νυχια γαλαζια για να τιμησω το boy.
Την πιπα μη ξεχασω να παρω... για να συχαρηκια εννοω.
Ταϊτη σουχω πει δε παω! Μαλωσα με τον μπιτς μπαρμαν τις προαλλες γιατι στο daquiri φραυλα δεν ειχε τριψει παγο αλλα μου τον εβαλε ολοκληρο και χαλαστηκα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Blue σου στειλα π.μ.
(Αραγε τι σημαινει π.μ. , "προ μεσημβριας" , "προ μελαγχολιας" , "προ μακακιας", "προ μνημονιου" , "περσοναλ μεσατζ" ?)

----------


## Blue9791

Φιλοι αγαπημενοι γεια σας!
Οχι δεν κανω προσφονηση σε εκπομπη μαγειρικης.
Απλα εχουμε καιρο να τα πουμε και ειπα να πω ενα γεια.
Οκ,δεν θελω να πω μονο ενα γεια.
Θελω να πω σε οσους δεν ειναι καλα αλλα και σ'αυτους που ειναι οτι με υπομονη και επιμονη ολα γινονται.
Ειμαι 3 μηνες τωρα χωρις εφεξορ μονο με ζαναξ και ναι μεν εχω σκαμπανευασματα αλλες φορες αμελητεα αλλες φορες πιο εντονα αλλα σημασια εχει ακομα και αγχη μας (συγκεκριμενα ή αφηρημενα) οσο μπορουμε να τα "τακτοποιουμε".
Ακομα και τωρα που γραφω δεν ειμαι στα καλυτερα μου και χωρις εμφανη λογο αλλα προσπαθω να το προσδιορισω για να το εχω υπο ελεγχο. Οσο μπορω.
Δεν τελειωνει ο κοσμος με την διαταραχη αγχους.
Κι ας φαινεται κολαση αληθινη.
Πες πως ειναι ενα σκουντηγμα για να ξυπνησουμε και να δουμε τη ζωη μας με αλλο ματι.
Οκ δεν εχουμε κουραγιο και ναι εχουμε κουραστει.
Δεν ειναι πιο κουραστικο ομως καθε τρεις και λιγο ταχυκαρδιες,μουδιασματα,πα νικοι κλπ κλπ κλπ;
Λιγη υπομονη,πολυ κουραγιο,πολλη δυναμη και αγαπη χρειαζεται.
Αγαπη για τον εαυτο μας και σεβασμος προς τον εαυτο μας.

----------


## Blue9791

Και συνεχιζω εν μεσω περιοδου πληρους εξαρσης αγχους.
Κοιμαμαι ευκολα αλλα ξυπναω 2 και 3 φορες εντρομη και δυσκολευομαι να ξανακοιμηθω.
Ολα μου φαινονται βουνο ειδικα οταν το αγχος βαραει κοκκινο.
Απελπιζομαι αρκετες φορες την ημερα και αλλες τοσες αισθανομαι εξαντλημενη.
Σκεφτομαι αυτο που λεει και ο τιτλος του νηματος...
Κρισεις αγχους (αυτη τη φορα), καθημερινοτητα, δουλεια και πως την παλευει κανεις με ολα αυτα οταν καλα καλα δεν μπορει να διαχειριστει τον εαυτο του.
Θελω να πω σε οσους διαβαζουν και εχουν αγχωδη διαταραχη ή διαταραχή πανικού ή οποιαδηποτε διαταραχη οτι σας θαυμαζω.
Ειλικρινα θαυμαζω τους ανθρωπους που μεσα απο τοση σκοτεινια βρισκουν το κουραγιο και ανταπεξερχονται σε μια καθημερινοτητα εφιαλτικη και ξυπνουν την αλλη μερα και κανουν το ιδιο.
Μεχρι και πριν 2 χρονια η λυση που εδινα ηταν να φευγω.
Απο δουλειες γιατι δεν αντεχα, απο σχεσεις πριν καλα καλα αρχισουν ακριβως γιατι δεν μπορουσα να διαχειριστω αυτο που μου συμβαινει.
Το αποτελεσμα φυσικα ηταν καποια στιγμη εκτος απο ανεργη να ειμαι και μονη μου και να λυπαμαι τον εαυτο μου.
Τα τελευταια χρονια και αν δεν ηταν η λατρεια δεν θα τα καταφερνα γιατι παντα διπλα μας πρεπει να εχουμε ανθρωπους που θαυμαζουμε και που μας προαγουν, λογω της λατρειας ή με αφορμη την λατρεια αποφασισα να την δω αλλιως και προσπαθω αντι να φευγω.
Μεχρι τωρα εχει πιασει η τακτικη αυτη του "προσπαθω καθε μερα να ειμαι ορθια, να κανω αυτα που οφειλω κυριως στον εαυτο μου και να γινομαι καλυτερα και καλυτερη".
Ποτε δεν ειναι ευκολο.
Ουτε με τον καιρο γινεται πιο απλη η διαδικασια του να διαχειριστω μια περιοδο κρισης και να βγω απο αυτην.
Το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι η γνωση.
Καθε σκοτεινη περιοδος μου μαθαινει καινουρια πραγματα για μενα, για το τι με ενοχλει, τι πρεπει να αλλαξω και τι αν αποδεχτω.
Και φυσικα η γνωση οτι οσο οδυνηρο και να ειναι αυτο που μου συμβαινει, οσο και να με κανει να θελω στην κυριολεξια να παω καπου να κρυφτω, αν σταθω ορθια και μπροστα στο προβλημα αυτο σιγα σιγα θα αρχισει να υποχωρει.
Οχι δεν ειναι ευκολο και οχι δεν γινεται απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη.
Πολλες φορες με βοηθαει να να σκεφτομαι μονο τη δεδομενη στιγμη και πως θα την αντιμετωπισω γιατι η επομενη μερα μου προκαλει τρομο.
Ο καθενας βρισκει τροπους.
Για να μην μακρυγορω αλλο, αυτο που οφειλω στον εαυτο μου (κι ας ειναι οικονομικα βαρυ αυτην την στιγμη) ειναι να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια για να εχω εναν "οδηγο" σκεψης και πραξης.
Οχι αλλα φαρμακα.
Δεν τα απορριπτω γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις τι σου ξημερωνει αλλα αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι σε μενα τουλαχιστον λειτουργησαν ως σφουγγαρι που ρουφουσε ολα τα κακως κειμενα, με αφηναν με μια γλυκεια αισθηση οτι ολα καλα θα πανε χωρις ομως να κινητοποιουμαι.
Το αποτελεσμα ηταν το σφουγγαρι καποια στιγμη να ξεχειλισει.
Οτι γινεται με καθε νορμαλ ανθρωπο δλδ που εχει ενα νορμαλ μεγεθους σφουγγαρι μεσα του.
Απλα θεωρω οτι το δικο μου μεγαλωνε με τα φαρμακα και ειχε τεραστια απορροφητικοτητα.
Και φυσικα γι'αυτο και οταν ξεχειλησε κληθηκα να μαζεψω να ασυμαζευτα.
Αλλά θεωρω οτι ακομα κι αυτο, μακροπροθεσμα καλο μου κανει.
Ασχημες μερες ναι. 
Αλλα θα την παλεψουμε κι αυτη τη φορα.
Καλη δυναμη σε ολους.

----------


## Blue9791

Ετσι για την ιστορια και την τηρηση της παραδοσης, ας κανω ενα update.
4 μηνες χωρις εφεξορ και απο τον Σεπτεμβριο ειμαι σχεδον μια εβδομαδα on και μια εβδομαδα off.
On εννοω καλα, off εννοω οχι καλα.
Με εχει θορυβησει αρκετα το οτι η συχνοτητα των off ημερων εχει αυξηθει και με βαζει σε σκεψεις τυπου "μηπως θα επρεπε να ξαναπαρω εφεξορ".
Ο γιατρος μου δεν εχει αναφερει κατι τετοιο και δεν θα ηθελα κατι τετοιο.
Μηπως πρεπει ο εγκεφαλος να εξασκηθει στα νεα δεδομενα και πρεπει να δωσω χρονο;
Η λογικη εξηγηση ειναι αυτη.
Πες το στο σωμα μου αυτο ομως οταν τραβαει τα ζορια του.
Δεν ακουει κανεναν.
Αραγε ο καθημερινος αγωνας που δινουμε ολοι εδω μεσα, εχει ποτε αποτελεσμα;
Θα δουμε τους καρπους των κοπων μας (και ξερετε πολυ καλα για ποσο κοπο μιλαω).
Δεν τα παραταω γιατι ουτε το δικαιωμα εχω ουτε και θελω.
Απλα αναρωτιεμαι σε μια αρκετα ευαλωτη στιγμη που το παραπονο εχει κατσει εδω διπλα μου...

----------


## Judith

Γεια σας και απο μένα!
Το μίνι ιστορικό μου.Είμαι 26 στα 27 και πριν 9 μήνες έπαθα κρίσεις πανικού.Πήγα σε γιατρό,χαπακώθηκα με τη μία,έκανα και ψυχοθεραπεία και καθώς έφτασα να νιώθω αρκετά καλά,είπα τέλος τα χάπια και έχω 2 βδομάδες off,σε συνεννόηση με το γιατρό βέβαια.
Το θέμα είναι πως όλα επανήλθαν.Δυσθυμία,δύσπνοι ες,άγχος στο φουλ όλη μέρα(αν και εγώ παραδόξως αγχώνομαι πιο πολύ το βράδυ).
Το συμπέρασμα είναι πρώτον,πως δε μου ταίριαξε αυτός ο γιατρός,αλλά επειδή ήταν γνωστός μας και δεν είχα οικονιμική υποχρέωση,δεν είχα και τη δυνατότητα επιλογής.Μου σταμάτησε την ψυχοθεραπεία ακριβώς όταν μου σταμάτησε και τα χάπια,αλλά τελικά ρε παιδιά,χαώθηκα πάλι.Όντως τα χάπια σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι καλά,αλλά μπαίνεις στο τρυπάκι της επαναπάυσης,λες πάει τέλειωσε ας χαλαρώσω τώρα.Ναι,βεβαίως και να χαλαρώσεις,αλλά πρέπει να τη δεις "αλλιώς".Νομίζω δηλαδή,πως αν συνεχίσεις το ζειν σου όπως ήξερες,δε θα αλλάξει κάτι.
Τώρα μου έχουν σκάσει διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά,γαστρίτιδες κτλ.Είμαι και σε καιρό αδράνειας,που έίναι το χειρότερο στις φάσεις αυτές.Νομίζω όμως πως πρέπει να ξαναρχίσω ψυχοθεραπεία,γιατί θεωρώ πως οι φάσεις πανικού θέλουν διαχείριση με πρόγραμμα,και πρακτικό και ψυχολογικό.Θέλω να πιστεύω πως θα περάσει,πως θα νιώσω καλύτερα σύντομα,γι'αυτό μπαίνω καμιά φορά εδώ μπας και πετύχω καμιά αισιόδοξη ιστορία..(βέβαια φαντάζομαι,όποιος το έχει ξεπεράσει δεν έχει καμιά πρεμούρα να το αναφέρει,προτιμά να απoλαμβάνει τη ζωή του μακρυά από το πισί ;) ).

----------


## Lena01

Γιατί έπαθες τις κρίσεις πανικού?

----------


## Judith

Βίωσα μια περίοδο άγχους καθώς έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές στη ζωή μου τελευταία,αλλά η πρώτη κρίση με έπιασε στο άκυρο,ενώ όλα έβαιναν σχετικά καλώς!!Από τότε κατήφορος.Άρχισα να φοβάμαι τα πάντα,κυρίως επειδή δεν κατάλαβα *τι* είχα και *γιατί* το είχαΉμουν ανέκαθεν μηδενιστική και ανικανοποίητη,και έχω βιώσει και κάποια δυσάρεστα πράγματα στο μεγάλωμά μου,αλλά τι φταίει πιο πολύ από όλα προφανώς ακόμη δεν το έχω βρει.Όταν πανικοβάλλεσαι,με τη γενικότερη έννοια,δεν μπορείς να συνομιλήσεις καθαρά με τον εαυτό σου...

----------


## Lena01

Μήπως ήσουν σε φάση υπερκόπωσης? 
Τις κρίσεις πώς τις βίωνες? έτσι στα ξαφνικά τελείως?

----------


## Judith

Τότε μπορεί να ήμουν,τώρα δεν ξέρω γιατί με ξανάπιασε,'ισως ο ενδόμυχος φόβος ότι δε στηρίζομαι στα χάπια πλέον,ίσως και το ότι δεν το δούλεψα όσο έπρεπε..
Την πρώτη φορά ήταν όντως απρόσμενο όταν με έπιασαν,τώρα το ψιλοπερίμενα με βάση το άγχος που είχε αυξηθεί τελευταία,αποσυρόμενη απο την αγωγή.

----------


## Lena01

Να σε ρωτήσω Judith, στο γιατρό τί είπες και διέγνωσε κρίσεις πανικού?
Ρωτάω γιατί νιώθω ότι έχω περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά δεν μου είπε ο γιατρός για πανικό αλλά για άγχος...

----------


## Judith

Ο γιατρός μου είπε πως έπαθα κρίσεις πανικού από σωρρευμένο άγχος κτλ,μου έγραψε κατευθείαν ηρεμιστικά και αντικαταθλιπτικά τα οποία και πήρα για οχτώ μήνες.Δεν 'εγινε όμως σωστή δουλειά από ό,τι φαίνεται...Αν θες στείλε μου πμ,για να τα πούμε.

----------


## Blue9791

Χαιρετω κι εγω,
Αν και ειμαι σε γενικες γραμμες κατα των φαρμακων γιατι ειχα κακη εμπειρια λογω κακης χρησης, θεωρω οτι αν ληφθουν τα σωστα φαρμακα για ενα ορισμενο χρονικο διαστημα και παντα σε συνδυασμο με ψυχοθερπεια, γινονται θαυματα.
Εγω επαιρνα εφεξορ για παρα πολλα χρονια και κατα τη γνωμη του γιατρου που με παρακολουθει τωρα ηταν λαθος φαρμακα για τη δικη μου περιπτωση.
Με βοηθησε να τα κοψω και αφησαμε μονο τα ζαναξ.
Βεβαια επειδη η ψυχοθεραπεια που κανω προφανως δεν με καλυπτει (γιατι δεν ειναι εντατικη) και επειδη δεν εχει μαθει ο εγκεφαλος μου να λειτουργει χωρις "βοηθεια" εκανα μια βουτια τον τελευταιο μηνα αρκετα μεγαλη.
Το μονο που εκανα γιατι δεν θελω να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα ηταν να παρω επιπλεον ζαναξ μεχρι να ισιωσω και βλεπουμε.
Γενικα θελω να πω οτι σημασια εχει η γνωση του προβληματος κυριως και μετα η φαρμακοθεραπεια και η ψυχοθεραπεια.
Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο παιδια ειλικρινα.
Και οτι θελετε εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε.

----------


## jim2900

Υπάρχει κάποιος που θεραπεύτηκε τελείως από τις κρίσεις?

----------

